# The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread!



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I intended to start this thread a week or two ago but my internet service was out at work. Now that it's back, and with Ginster's prodding....
CINCY!!!!
The first weekend of June is the default date, this year being June 1-3. I put it on at my parent's place near Wilmington Ohio since they have far more space than I do for such events - and they really enjoy it too.
In the past, this has been a Scirocco.org-only event, but since I've joined the 'lil Scirocco family here on the 'tex, I think it's time to open it up a little more. However, this is a SCIROCCO event - it is not intended to be an open invitation to anyone that has a VW. You are strongly encouraged to own (and bring if at ALL possible) a Scirocco. Or two.








As this is written, you have about 4 months and 16 days to get ready. Get out to the garage, finish your project(s), and get here! You now have your deadline!
****May 14 update #1* If you are *FOR SURE* coming this year, check out the sign-up page: http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k7.reg/ This will help me get an idea how much pizza / food to plan on.
I will be attempting to work with the local hotel again this year to get some sort of group-rate. When that's set up, I'll post an update. You will want to book as early as you can though as I generally can only finagle a few rooms.
****May 14 update #2* Hotel group rate cutoff has passed, however call them if you still need room, they may still get you in. (937) 283-3200.
Oh and for those that just don't want to tackle such a long drive in a 20+ year old car (west-coasters) or that just plain CAN'T drive due to large bodies of water (Andy), then consider flying into Dayton, Cincinnati or Columbus and joining us anyway. (Or fly yourself into Wilmington, I66. Hehe.) There's a chance a loaner Scirocco could be provided for your use.








See you all in June! Oh and of course, rule #1 (stolen from Scirocco.org):
















Who's yellow car is that?



















_Modified by vwdaun at 9:55 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I intended to start this thread a week or two ago but my internet service was out at work. Now that it's back, and with Ginster's prodding....


_yesssss!_








*adds to 'watched topics'*


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

Yahoo!
I'll be there. My daily is in pieces right now, but that will change in about a week.
I'll definitely be booking a room.
_I'd like to point out to those who are unfamiliar with this event that it's very laid back...I'd say it's an "anti-Waterfest." There will be some spirited driving on the beautiful local roads, for sure, but the goal is to keep the peace and not draw attention to ourselves. There are no burnout contests, loud stereos, trash left behind...none of that stuff. This is NOT a car show, although your car will be appreciated for whatever state it's in, as long as it's in the State of Ohio in June.








[/soapbox]_
EDIT: *adds to 'watched topics'*










_Modified by sciroccojim at 2:19 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

Woo hoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am going this year









*adds to 'watched topics'*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

good _italicisized_ (sp?) point there, jim.










oh and jim: will there be lanyards available again this year? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cuz i could always just bring last year's....then again, it would be cool to start a collection of them. <---*hint hint*

^ that way when we have the  cincy 2015 GTG we could compare and see who has the mostest.








[old fart voice]_welllll shonny....waaay back in 'aught-six when gasoline was still cheap, i attended my first cincy gtg.............where's my liver pills?!?...._
edit: for a pic of "the crew"


















_Modified by ginster86roc at 2:20 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »__I'd like to point out to those who are unfamiliar with this event that it's very laid back...I'd say it's an "anti-Waterfest." There will be some spirited driving on the beautiful local roads, for sure, but the goal is to keep the peace and not draw attention to ourselves. There are no burnout contests, loud stereos, trash left behind...none of that stuff. This is NOT a car show, although your car will be appreciated for whatever state it's in, as long as it's in the State of Ohio in June.








[/soapbox]_


Thanks Jim, I should have added something like that in my original post.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
oh and jim: will there be lanyards available again this year? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, seeing as how a design flaw plagued the first run, we'll just have to try it again. Thing is, they didn't have a "Cincy" theme; they were year and event agnostic, so's you can show 'em off wherever. Maybe I'll just date them so we can compare lanyards at future events, sell them at Barret Jackson someday, etc.
_FYI, the flaw was that the name tags, which were only printed on one side, always flopped face down to the wearer's body, so it appeared you were sporting a plain white tag. Our engineering consultancy (TimboJimboBee, Inc.) performed extensive junkyard gtg testing and determined that the laminating process naturally warps the tags slightly and that the concaved side tends to end up against the body of the wearer. We're in the middle of a difficult, protracted class action suit with the manufacturer (jimbo'sinlaws, Inc.). We anticipate settling in the next 5 to 10 years._


_Modified by sciroccojim at 2:31 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Thanks Jim, I should have added something like that in my original post.









You're welcome. Since I've obviously prone to preaching, I'll add something that Daun won't:
Along with your spare timing belt and gallon of coolant, pack some bux for the House, as there are Johnnies to rent, pizza and a great Saturday night meal is provided....and always other expenses associated with this sort of thing. Just an early reminder.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Along with your spare timing belt and gallon of coolant, pack some bux for the House, as there are Johnnies to rent, pizza and a great Saturday night meal is provided....and always other expenses associated with this sort of thing. Just an early reminder.

another poignant tip jim.
must show *respect* to the hosts of this fine shindig, daun's folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

I say drive there at least once, even from the West Coast. I'm driving out again when the 84 is ready to make the trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








That way you can say: Been there, done that, and got a t-shirt too!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
which is why i simply....._waaaaiit for it_....put mine picture side out, back-to-back...








^ i can be such a _clever_ monkey sometimes. ^









Easy, since you're one of the only people who received _two _tags!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*









This'll be my third Cincy!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Easy, since you're one of the only people who received _two _tags!










cuz i'm special.
no...not "short bus" special.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh man I want to go. Only about 10 hours, I think, from here. I really hope I can have the TDI swap done for it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Oh man I want to go. Only about 10 hours, I think, from here. I really hope I can have the TDI swap done for it.

I hope so too then I will have another CT drive with me


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

I just realized: I'll be attending for my third year in a different car...three years, three _different _*black *Sciroccos!


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

hopefully if the 82 is running I can make it out there and we'll have 3 roccos cruising from CT/MA to ohio


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

round two.....ill be there again


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (mikorocco)*

I was actually hoping to see a thread on here about this... def. wanna try and make it to this... im all for the laid back type show/GTG's. Im hoping to fix a couple little bugs i found while on the trip to H2O and my car should be good to go. Hopefully i can find some people cruise up w/ since there isnt too many scirocco people in my local area


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (littledevil34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledevil34* »_ Hopefully i can find some people cruise up w/ since there isnt too many scirocco people in my local area











oh you have friends not too far from you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

Weel, if all goes well, I'll be on the every 6 years plan. Made it Cincy in 01' (which I think was the largest gathering so far?) and I haven't been able to make it since. Either work wasn't premitting or the rocco wasn't permitting.
This year, I should have all my ducks in a row, and an extra treat as now my wife has her own rocco and we can brin both up.
So, See you folks in June http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Calimus)*

What's that I smell brewing? Smells like.....CONVOYS!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

Yay!! You can count me in already!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

CT/MA/RI people, were gonna have to have a rocco-van thread, remind me in 3 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

_Starting from: Chandler, AZ 
Arriving at: Cincinnati, OH 
Distance: 2016.9 miles Approximate Travel Time: 29 hours 47 mins 

1. Starting at the center of zip code 85249 on S 132ND ST - go 0.4 mi 
2. Turn Left on E CHANDLER HEIGHTS RD - go 0.5 mi 
3. Turn Left on GILBERT RD - go 10.5 mi 
4. Turn Right onto US-60 EAST - go 153.2 mi 
5. Continue on DEUCE OF CLUBS[US-60] - go 4.2 mi 
6. Continue to follow US-60 EAST - go 40.4 mi 
7. Make a Sharp Left Turn on US-191 - go 78.3 mi 
8. Turn Right onto I-40 EAST - go 178.3 mi 
9. Take exit #159BC onto I-25 NORTH toward SANTA FE - go 373.5 mi 
10. Take exit #139 onto US-24 EAST toward LIMON - go 2.0 mi 
11. US-24 EAST becomes E FOUNTAIN BLVD - go 2.5 mi 
12. Turn Left on POWERS BLVD - go 2.1 mi 
13. Take ramp onto E PLATTE AVE[US-24] toward US-24 EAST - go 1.8 mi 
14. Continue to follow US-24 EAST - go 64.3 mi 
15. Continue on I-70-BL - go 0.3 mi 
16. Turn Right onto I-70 EAST - go 443.9 mi 
17. Take exit #355 onto I-470 EAST - go 14.0 mi 
18. Merge onto I-70 EAST - go 53.4 mi 
19. Take Left fork onto I-70-ALT EAST - go 4.1 mi 
20. Merge onto I-70 EAST - go 228.6 mi 
21. Take exit #232 onto I-270 NORTH toward CHICAGO - go 30.9 mi 
22. I-270 NORTH becomes I-70 EAST - go 209.2 mi 
23. Take exit #69 onto I-74 EAST - go 114.1 mi 
24. Take Left exit #20 onto I-75 NORTH toward DAYTON - go 3.4 mi 
25. Take exit #7 onto OH-562 EAST toward NORWOOD - go 2.1 mi 
26. Take the US-22/OH-3/OH-561 exit toward NORWOOD/MONTGOMERY RD - go 0.2 mi 
27. Turn Right on WESLEY AVE - go 0.1 mi 
28. Turn Right on WALL ST - go 0.2 mi 
29. Turn Right on SMITH RD - go 0.1 mi 
30. Turn Left on ELM AVE - go 0.1 mi 
31. Arrive at the center of CINCINNATI, OH _
I would *KILL SHAWN OR MITCH *for that much time to myself to just drive my car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

Last year, we met up a bunch of people at Cabela's - that being at 100 Cabela Dr, Hamburg, PA
If we could meet lots and lots of roccos up here on that morning, it would be SO DAMN KICKASS!!
























Took this pic just before Mike's hose asploded!














(sssssh!)


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would *KILL SHAWN OR MITCH *for that much time to myself to just drive my car.











Naw, face it, the wifey wont let you go. 
Pshhh... kill Shawn......


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

Bring your good car Jim!!
This time I'm going to be ready with my own car and it'll be my 84 turbo.
The new engine is in and had it's initial breakin. Now converting to Megasquirt II. Should be ready within a week.








I'll be there!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (J. Daniel)*

Cincy + Mikey Bee + year #2 =


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

also **sniff** I left my lanyard in Butch with the window open when it rained.







My lanyard is ruined...... can I have another one?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Why, Daun, you didn't have to post my picture!
I'll be there. I my 84, which won't really be all that different.
I'll be renting a hotel room - thanks for putting that together.
No joke folks, the bar at the hotel had a happy hour with (_I am not making this up_) a 'Corn Holing contest'
I'm renting the room for the outstanding sleep, not the contest


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*

id really love to make it this year. we will see what time brings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Cincy + Mikey Bee + year #2 =







,
























Fixed.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*

(





















)

^^ with the MD crew fo sho


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, I'll be there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*

Cincy!
I started my motor rebuild in the basement. Gotta be prepared for this year, as I don't want to show up in my Kia Quattro again...
I'll be taking some more pictures too!!
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2...d=966


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:54 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

If everything goes according to plan Ill be there in my 82, if not maybe my 83.
Daun, do you have a semi run down of the daily events? 
Im just wondering if this is something I could bring my girlfriend to.
Shes fairly relaxed but I dont think she can just sit around as I talk about Sciroccos for more then 5 hours at a time.
If thats more or less what it is Ill leave her at home.


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, I'll be there









Apple martini's? Only if Daun is making them!!! YUM!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_
Apple martini's? Only if Daun is making them!!! YUM!! 

Apple... *scoffs*
It's Gin or Vodka, and you'll like it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

After seeing someone holding a martini my wife wants to attend.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Bring your good car Jim!!

lol
They're all good cars!
Actually, the 87 is coming along pretty nicely. It's also a rite of passage for each Scirocco I buy to make the trip to Cincy.










_Modified by sciroccojim at 8:44 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

good times








maybe some of our W/C brothers and sisters would like to join us this year??


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_After seeing someone holding a martini my wife wants to attend.

















Yeah but she said you still have to stay home!








GIN!!! but if someone can make one with Tequilla.... .. . . . im THERE!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

I'd like to go.
I'll have to work up enough emotional strength to put all those miles on the car, and take the chance that it might (tragically) get rained on.
I've only been through about 1/2 tank since I've owned it (I don't want to wear it out ).
Usually I just stand in the garage and just look at it. Does that mean I have a problem?
Here it is resting for the winter with two of its compadres. The white GTI is stuck outside because my wife won't give up her garage spot







. Pardon the reflections, the best angle is from outside, but it's snowing :
















P.S. Thanks for the radio, Daun. It works perfectly.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (echassin)*

WOW nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You have to bring thi one to Cincy for sure


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_WOW nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You have to bring thi one to Cincy for sure









x 2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Usually I just stand in the garage and just look at it. Does that mean I have a problem?

In a word.....yes.








That car desperately needs to be driven!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_I'd like to go.
I'll have to work up enough emotional strength to put all those miles on the car, and take the chance that it might (tragically) get rained on.
I've only been through about 1/2 tank since I've owned it (I don't want to wear it out ).


I'm afraid just the opposite will happen to the car with such treatment. In my experience, the cars that sit a lot give the most problems. They do NOT like to sit, drive them at least once a week if at all possible.
Besides, I want a pic of my S next to yours.









_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_P.S. Thanks for the radio, Daun. It works perfectly.

Anytime, just glad it's being useful for someone!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Last year, we met up a bunch of people at Cabela's - that being at 100 Cabela Dr, Hamburg, PA
If we could meet lots and lots of roccos up here on that morning, it would be SO DAMN KICKASS!!
























Took this pic just before Mike's hose asploded!














(sssssh!)

















awesome i'd totally be down for that, im not far at all from there!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (littledevil34)*

yup!! Hell - that's way closer to you than it is to me!
Last time we had Jan (from the scirocco list), sciroccojim, Mikey Bee, myself, and Mtl-Marc (who took those GREAT pics, by the way!)


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

sweet! me and my lady friend will def. be down to cruise w/ you guys!
-Matt


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

I will be making it out this year... (pending a motor explosion!). I've spent the last few months trying to get this booger back on the road. Paint will be done in march, and the finishing touches are set for April / May. Seeing as I've been able to keep on schedule since October, I hope the wind keeps blowing my way! 
I've also talked to vwnuts and chauncey (w/ the brown rocc), to join me on my quest to Ohio. Vwnuts says him and his wife are down! Just waiting to hear back from Chauncey, but the last time I talked to him, he said he was down to travel to shows with us this summer! So as it stands, count 3 from Kansas! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Question? I thought I remember (from last year) you guys saying that there was a place to pitch a tent (hehe) out in the field? If so, are you guys planning on allowing that this year?
and um... what are you gonna spell in sciroccos ?



_Modified by mr lee at 9:50 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I plan on going to Cincy this year, just don't if my car will make. It has been there before when Neil owned it.








2000
















2001


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I'm going to plan on attending until I find out that I can't. I'm not sure if that made sense, but I guess that means I am going to try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let's work out some caravan action from the southland.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_
CT/MA/RI people, were gonna have to have a rocco-van thread, remind me in 3 months.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will do








Now if only we could meet up with the PA/MD, oh and Mike Bee that would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Question? I thought I remember (from last year) you guys saying that there was a place to pitch a tent (hehe) out in the field? If so, are you guys planning on allowing that this year?

Nope, that wasn't the case - never really has been. If all goes really well, the location may change in a few years to where that will be a viable option. But for now, no camping at the site.
If you still want to camp though, a few of the Scirocco.org listers split a couple campsites to make it easier on the wallet.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_and um... what are you gonna spell in sciroccos ?

I'm looking for suggestions! Anyone?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_I plan on going to Cincy this year, just don't if my car will make. It has been there before when Neil owned it.









I didn't realize that was Neil's old 16v! Mmmm... that is SUCH a nice car. It was also here for the first-ever Cincy - 1999:








It was in the garage for some stereo installation work. Possibly the first Tech-Procedure every done at any Cincy.
And of course, if you want to fly the Traveller up instead of driving, I'll totally understand. Could probably swing some hangar space too.


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

The Cincy Virgin of last year will be there, Possibly in Timbos new VRT projecr...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...oops, did I say that...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Catastrophe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Catastrophe* »_The Cincy Virgin of last year will be there, Possibly in Timbos new VRT projecr...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...oops, did I say that...























Har har har! Not in a million years. VRT. BAH!!








We are getting that stinking ABA Fox of yours on the road if it kills us! (and it just may)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope, that wasn't the case - never really has been. If all goes really well, the location may change in a few years to where that will be a viable option. But for now, no camping at the site.
If you still want to camp though, a few of the Scirocco.org listers split a couple campsites to make it easier on the wallet.
I'm looking for suggestions! Anyone?

Sounds good mate, thanks a ton! 
Are pets allowed?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Are pets allowed?

We've had a couple folks bring their dogs, it's not been a problem.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We've had a couple folks bring their dogs, it's not been a problem.


I want to bring my lowrider cat to compete in the "lowest dub" competition


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'm looking for suggestions! Anyone?

how bout:
*8TH* .....after all, it is the 8th annual Cincy reunion, right?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
how bout:
*8TH* .....after all, it is the 8th annual Cincy reunion, right?

*CINCY 07*
I can't find the pic of SIROCCO spelled out. Just trying to remember how many cars were actually used. 


_Modified by mr lee at 9:22 AM 1-16-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Would it be impossible to line the ars up in the profile of a Scirocco?
The guy in the tower could have a transparency to work with...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

This picture!








*
Page 3 OWN'D*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Page 3 OWN'D

real good suggestion brian.... my favorite so far


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Would it be impossible to line the ars up in the profile of a Scirocco?
The guy in the tower could have a transparency to work with...


c'mon greg...do you know how long the discussion would be as to *which profile* to use?!?















^remember the to-and-fro involved in selection of the scirocco forum header, right? yeah....same thing. 

a'course....we could always bo both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
^n/m...that would take *all day* shuffling cars around.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*sigh* yeah, you know how pushy the mk1 folk are







- I'd be willing to let them have their wish the first time.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*sigh* yeah, you know how pushy the mk1 folk are







- 











and mr bee posts in........


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

3
.
.
.
2
.
.
.
1


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*sigh* yeah, you know how pushy the mk1 folk are







- 



_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_










and mr bee posts in........











_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_3
.
.
.
2
.
.
.
1









why can't we do something a little different for the spelling? Same stuff done before.








I'm surprised at all of you.... Scirocco people lacking in creativity? _**scoff**_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

and yes. I took the bait.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*










This was the only time i was there... that's my black car at the bottom of the first "O"
it's been one thing or the other every year since 2002... Hopefully i will make the trek this year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

has anyone counted the best turn out of any year this has been going on?
just currious. In the "SCIROCCO" pic I see over 50 cars!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Last year it was 36 Scirocco's I think..
34 in 2005


_Modified by G-rocco at 2:38 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

there are 58 1/2 cars in the "SCIROCCO" photo... i know there were a couple more there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good turn out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Hmmm.....$400 puts me into Cleveland around noon on Friday, and back home Monday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Lemmie see how $ is over the next couple months. No promises, but I'll see what I can do.









Ouch - Cleveland's a 3.5 hour drive. But doable.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_has anyone counted the best turn out of any year this has been going on?

2002 was the last "publicly advertised" year as we started getting some questionable folks from off the street, not to mention a fair amount of non-Scirocco people. That's why it went to a "listers only" event - to keep the family-like atmosphere. The number of cars hasn't been as high since then, but the quality of people is outstanding. Hence why I figured it wouldn't hurt to invite the Scirocco forum here on the 'tex this year.








I'd like to see 50+ cars again this year. <ahem>


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'd like to see 50+ cars again this year.


+1

me.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ouch - Cleveland's a 3.5 hour drive. But doable.

I'll pick the wanker up.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

I was going to try and make it this year but that happens to be the same weekend as Motorstadt IV, the car show that I help put on with http://www.michiganvw.org every year. It's at Volkswagen of America again this year too. DANG! I wanted to go to cincy this year too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Thanks Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
@Daun: Is there a closer airport that passenger jets can land at?

IM sent. In order of easiest for me: Columbus, Dayton, Cincinnati.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'd like to see 50+ cars again this year. <ahem>


Half of theses 50+ Sciroccos will be Daun's


----------



## starfighter53 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

See??? Forced me out of Vortex lurk mode. Yeah, I'll be there, fifth year, and I've had my Scirocco there seven times. Figure that out!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_


Veetarded said:


> »
> Thanks Mike.
> @Daun: Is there a closer airport that passenger jets can land at?






Veetarded said:


> _Quote »_IM sent. In order of easiest for me: Columbus, Dayton, Cincinnati.
> 
> FYI, when I flew to Ohio for the NASA Championships in September, it was ALOT cheaper to fly into Columbus. Dunno why, but it was.


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Monster8V)*

Probably has to do with the plane used


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (starfighter53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starfighter53* »_See??? Forced me out of Vortex lurk mode. Yeah, I'll be there, fifth year, and I've had my Scirocco there seven times. Figure that out!









whoa!!! Hello Cathy... 1 post eh? You've got a loong way to go.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
yes, let's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pick me up on I-77 just north of Charlotte.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (petebee)*

is it june yet?????


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I may very well not be there...
Motorstadt is that weekend


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (verboten1)*

when is the next gathering? count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (starfighter53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starfighter53* »_See??? Forced me out of Vortex lurk mode. Yeah, I'll be there, fifth year, and I've had my Scirocco there seven times. Figure that out!









Well! Welcome to the _other_ source of insanity.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (starfighter53)*

Witness!! This is the most kickass pic of my car EVER!! This is the work of starfighter53, A.K.A. CATHY!!! MUahahah!!

















You rock!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also:








I think I'm gonna do the same thing this year!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I might be able to make this one...........


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (starfighter53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starfighter53* »_See??? Forced me out of Vortex lurk mode. Yeah, I'll be there, fifth year, and I've had my Scirocco there seven times. Figure that out!









Oooohhh! I know! I know!







(So who's drivin' the Headache this year? Or is she staying at home?)


_Modified by vwdaun at 11:44 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Half of theses 50+ Sciroccos will be Daun's









LOL! Ummm, well....
Just remember: Truth hurts. Lies tickle.


----------



## J-hood (May 27, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

I hope i finish my swap so i can go


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (J-hood)*

I think this'll make 40 pages by June.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I think this'll make 40 pages by June.









bump?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I think this'll make 40 pages by June.









I think you are counting us short


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (starfighter53)*

Starfighter53 said "See??? Forced me out of Vortex lurk mode. Yeah, I'll be there, fifth year, and I've had my Scirocco there seven times. Figure that out!" 
Forced you out of lurk mode?? It forced me out of newbie mode - I've had an account for a while, this has to be the first time I've posted, certainly in this forum anyways. Year 6 for me and Carrots, and I'm looking to top last year's tech procedures.


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:07 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I think this'll make 40 pages by June.









buh-huh.

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I think you are counting us short









buh-huh buh-huh.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (J-hood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-hood* »_I hope i finish my swap so i can go 

Well hoping ain't gonna do it. Get thee to thy garage!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Year 6 for me and Carrots, and I'm looking to top last year's tech procedures.

How the hell are you gonna do that?







Seems to me last year you were deep into the engine on an '86 'rocco, then tackled a 4-5 speed swap in dad's Pickup.
Well I do have this Audi 3A block to go in....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well hoping ain't gonna do it. Get thee to thy garage!
















You only have 4 months to do the swap


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I think you are counting us short









And if anyone knows about short, it's Daun








(I tease because I care!)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And if anyone knows about short, it's Daun








(I tease because I care!)

Zing!
I'm probably one of the few people that thinks the 'roc has plenty of interior room.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*








look at how many .org listers are here.








makes me pheel all warm and fuzzy..... that or the feeling after I just spilled coffee on my lap here @ work








ouch!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I think this'll make 40 pages by June.









it's not a matter of can we get to 40 pages, it's weather we can do it w/o posting pics of CATS!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ it's weather we can do it w/o posting pics of CATS!!

unpossible.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's not a matter of can we get to 40 pages, it's weather we can do it w/o posting pics of CATS!!

It won't be a post with out CATS


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
In the past, this has been a Scirocco.org-only event, but since I've joined the 'lil Scirocco family here on the 'tex, I think it's time to open it up a little more. However, this is a SCIROCCO event - it is not intended to be an open invitation to anyone that has a VW. 

i fully intend on having a scirocco to bring for the 1st time in 7 years.








but...
my mommy doesn't let me go cross country to meet strangers all by myself.







i'm too little








bottom line:
i'm confused. you want to open it up.... but not just anyone with a dub can come?







does that mean i get to bring my adoring fans, or not?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
It won't be a post with out CATS


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
i fully intend on having a scirocco to bring for the 1st time in 7 years.








but...
my mommy doesn't let me go cross country to meet strangers all by myself.







i'm too little








bottom line:
i'm confused. you want to open it up.... but not just anyone with a dub can come?







does that mean i get to bring my adoring fans, or not?
















your profile says your 2 years old. your mommy shouldn't be letting you do anything more than putting a sticker on the potty chart let alone drive across the country... who do you think you are Stewie Griffin ?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









^^ not funny


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^^ not funny










yeah..... he done gone and ruin't it.....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

Seeing how Emili is trying to go..... 85roccoZ400 and I were wondering how many of you are going to be brining your lady folks along? I know it's always kinda strange for the "girlfriends", but I think the only way I'm convincing mine to go is by saying.... "well everyone else is bringing their girlfriends, and I don't wanna look silly infront of my interweb friends"
so whats the consensus?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

I i show up i will have the Wifey with me.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_but...
my mommy doesn't let me go cross country to meet strangers all by myself.







i'm too little









we aren't strangers.... + You know me. So fire up that Corrado-Kia and join the convoy!! 
or ride shotgun in Butch










_Modified by Michael Bee at 11:16 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

my gf loves old vws almost as much as me. so she is stoked to cruise w/ a bunch of vw's and hangout.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so whats the consensus? 


mrs ginster shall remain at home.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ I don't wanna look silly infront of my "interweb friends". 

















edit: i keed, i keed...there is a mrs lee i understand.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

My wife will be attending, in her own rocco. I think I might have already mentioned that, but what the hell. Looking forward to this trip, just have to finish my motor swap as well.








Hey, I can read that shirt just fine


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Calimus)*

yeah, i can read it too















just got confirmation from soon to be mrs. lee she will be attending, but wants a hotel with a swimming pool, or some sort of waterhole to jump in.


_Modified by mr lee at 8:49 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

Ms. Bee will _bee_ there


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ Ms. Bee will _bee_ there
















roffle.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ Ms. Bee will _bee_ there
















Which one or are you bring both


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yeah, i can read it too















just got confirmation from soon to be mrs. lee she will be attending, but wants a hotel with a swimming pool, or some sort of waterhole to jump in.


The Holliday Inn is abotu 4 miles (if that!) away from Daun's gtg. It's quite possibly the nicest (motel, hotel) Holliday Inn I've ever seen. (QUite nice!) They have a pool and on the Friday I got there and checked in they were haveing the aforementioned 'cornholing contest'
This is the joint. http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h...sults
Ah, anticipating Cincy '07. What a great way to daydream.


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ Ms. Bee will _bee_ there
















hahaha... bad boy.








and mr lee ---- last time i said more than "hi.... thanks, have a nice day" to a person of the female variety was about 10 years ago, so don't you dare count me as part of the 'wifey' crowd.








ps. thanks for bringing attention to my age. i'm pretty self conscious about that, yanno.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
hahaha... bad boy.








and mr lee ---- last time i said more than "hi.... thanks, have a nice day" to a person of the female variety was about 10 years ago, so don't you dare count me as part of the 'wifey' crowd.








ps. thanks for bringing attention to my age. i'm pretty self conscious about that, yanno.









i never said you were anyones "wife" LOL... I was just saying that I think it's dayum cool that some females are going to be there, and was wondering if anyone else was bringing their female companions. 
so once they go to bed we can all stay up late telling stores and drinking moonshine till the cows come home... whooo ahhhhaaaa and if you can hang emili, your welcome too


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
How the hell are you gonna do that?







Seems to me last year you were deep into the engine on an '86 'rocco, then tackled a 4-5 speed swap in dad's Pickup.
Well I do have this Audi 3A block to go in....










As long as it's not to go in to Gino, bring it on...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








I think I'm gonna do the same thing this year!
















I may as well jump on the train wagon










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:34 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*







PAGE 5*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*







PAGE 5*


35 more to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
so once they go to bed we can all stay up late telling stores and drinking moonshine till the cows come home... whooo ahhhhaaaa and if you can hang emili, your welcome too









.....cows....?
.....i like cows.....!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

There is 3,680 miles on my odometer that I can specifically thank Cincy for!







This year will add another 1,080 onto that!
I'm now at 215,000 Muahahha!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








I haven't driven my car 3,680 mile in the last year and a half








755 mile says mapquest.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Emilie)*

I asked my wife to go several times (there's a grammar problem in this sentence already) but she's duly concerned about being stranded in a sea of Sciroccoboringdom, rightly so.
I wish I could promise her a roped off area, where she'd be protected from control arm bushing discussions and flying CV boot grease, but all I can offer her is a spot in the grassy field and a lawnchair. Fine for her for a couple of hours but 2 days is a bit much.
Too bad, 'cause she likes road trips.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I haven't driven my car 3,680 mile in the last year and a half








755 mile says mapquest.


I don't even think I've driven my '88 *368 *miles in the last year and a half!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I asked my wife to go several times (there's a grammar problem in this sentence already) but she's duly concerned about being stranded in a sea of Sciroccoboringdom, rightly so.
I wish I could promise her a roped off area, where she'd be protected from control arm bushing discussions and flying CV boot grease, but all I can offer her is a spot in the grassy field and a lawnchair. Fine for her for a couple of hours but 2 days is a bit much.
Too bad, 'cause she likes road trips.

trust me dude... I'm in the same boat!!! frustrating isn't it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

+2 - Jenny went on my first Cincy.
Amongst the things she said was "I HATE YOUR CAR!" in a minute of rage. I won't take her again. She hates the get-togethers. She loves roadtrips though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I wish I could promise her a roped off area, where she'd be protected from control arm bushing discussions and flying CV boot grease, but all I can offer her is a spot in the grassy field and a lawnchair. Fine for her for a couple of hours but 2 days is a bit much.

True, and there's only so much shopping she could do. (Outlet mall 15 miles up I-71) Besides, how's she gonna get there? I can only loan the Passat to one person at a time....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
True, and there's only so much shopping she could do. (Outlet mall 15 miles up I-71) Besides, how's she gonna get there? I can only loan the Passat to one person at a time....

maybe the wives club could all pile into the passat and go spend car parts money! either that, or send them out for more BEEEER!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_send them out for more BEEEER!!










yeah.....^ that ^.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Besides, how's she gonna get there? I can only loan the Passat to one person at a time....

Plane + Parachute = skydiving wives club! 
_" Steer left! Aim for the Ann Taylor outlet!_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

the Flying Eives club! Able to skydive their way out of any boring car event!
Reminds me of the flying elvises..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

**ROFL**

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I don't even think I've driven my '88 *368 *miles in the last year and a half!









Okay you have me beat! 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:53 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i haven't driven my rocco once since april '05! nyah!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_i haven't driven my rocco once since april '05! nyah!





































Well, git to it! Does it run?
Mine does...well. I am just too weird to want to take it out of the garage. I have another one for that, anyway.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_since april '05! nyah!





































*February 05*


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

what's with the 05's roccos not running last time for me was june 05


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mikorocco)*

August 06


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Mine does...well. I am just too weird to want to take it out of the garage. I have another one for that, anyway.









My 88 Scirocco is my precious, lovely, Mustn't get it wet or dirty....
















Actually since Jimbo has 2 black mk2's,... if he wants to mothball the good one, that's cool - as long as it gets some air every now and then!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

Here's a pic of last year's flyover, "Cincy" it was. My car is the white one next to Ginster's obvious Mk2...
(56K, you will die if you click this link)
http://www.vintagewatercooleds...3.jpg


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mikorocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_i haven't driven my rocco once since april '05! nyah!






































_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
*February 05*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikorocco* »_what's with the 05's roccos not running last time for me was june 05









Ya'll need to get your asses in gear!








I haven't driven mine but 50 miles since Oct. 06 and that was breaking in the new engine on the crappy running Haltech, but before that the only miles were to Cincy 04 and H2O 05.
But, it's close! Ran it last weekend, fuel injection running on the Haltech, ignition running on the Megasquirt!
Real close!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









You, Mr. G-Rocco, need to get yourself under control!
That's worse than a picture of a CAT!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









[emissions] GONE! [/emissions]


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
[emissions] GONE! [/emissions]

You deleted your CAT???


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*

10 begin
20 fill out vacation request
30 submit vacation request for approval
40 vacation request approved
50 turn in vacation request to HR
60 Fix car
70 if car not fixed then goto 60
80 attend first Cincy
90 have fun
100 return home
110 prepare for next year
120 goto to 10


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (16VScirrocco88)*

i may come, but i know none of you... so will it be strange? 
sorry to be so self-conscious, but you seem like a close group and you all know each other.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Are pets allowed? 

As long as you keep a3vr on a leash, and clean up after he does a poo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
we aren't strangers.... + You know me. So fire up that Corrado-Kia and join the convoy!! 
or ride shotgun in Butch









_Modified by Michael Bee at 11:16 AM 1-17-2007_


Don't forget about these:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sadly, there is no Mrs.Chris16vRocco, so I guess I won't be bringing her along.








According to my odometer, I've driven my car a grand total of.....0 miles since I've had it (purchased March 06).








Oh, and to *Cynical 1*, I don't know any of these folks personally either, just from talking to them on the intArwebbz.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_i may come, but i know none of you... so will it be strange? 
sorry to be so self-conscious, but you seem like a close group and you all know each other. 

most of us do know eachother, but it wasn't always that way. This reunion is one of the BEST ways to get to know other freaks that own the scirocco.... we are in a way, one in the same.
show up..... you wont regret it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cynicalone.....
This event hasn't been going on all that long - 8 years I think? I was a newbie last year.. it's all _about_ meeting new folk and making new friends! BFF!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_i may come, but i know none of you... so will it be strange? 
sorry to be so self-conscious, but you seem like a close group and you all know each other. 

It's alright dude, i've never met anyone on here in person.... well except for a few people in KS. But other than that... deez is my interweb friends







But seriously, I just started posting one day, and the next they are making fun of my low-rider cat...









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_As long as you keep a3vr on a leash, and clean up after he does a poo.












































!!!!!!1111!!!1!!1!11!ON3!!!!!


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I might try to make it this year.. however I will have to park on the otherside of the driveway (MK3 content).. I came down in '05 I believe and only really know Ben Harder, Anson Clement... and that is about it. So I am looking forward to meeting new Scirocco people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wow Page 6 already


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
As long as you keep a3vr on a leash, and clean up after he does a poo.
























so I'm casually surfing the rocco forum and I come across this. So I'm mr lee's pet, eh? I don't think so. Without the me and my mk3, mr lee would still be walking back from AutoZone. His car also would still be stuck on the other side of town after his wires fried. So am I a pet, no, but if I was I would be the bestest pet evAr!!!11!!!one!!!!!1111
but I do know who poos in his rocco though








And why would I want to go to a rocco love fest?







Thats very disturbing


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We gotta think of some tech procedures for this cincy! I mean, I'll be showing off the megasquirt again (this time with MSnS-e for spark!). I'm sure J. Daniel will show his NIFTY NIFTY Megasquirt off too with his nice car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
And why would I want to go to a rocco love fest?







Thats very disturbing 

Because obviously you have a love for the Scirocco, although you'd rather keep that a secret. After all, your Mk3 friends might not understand.


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We gotta think of some tech procedures for this cincy! I mean, I'll be showing off the megasquirt again (this time with MSnS-e for spark!). I'm sure J. Daniel will show his NIFTY NIFTY Megasquirt off too with his nice car.

Grr.... I want it to work








Tim, we have a HUGE problem!!!!


----------



## starfighter53 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

I, for one, will NOT be bringing my female companion. Unless my MkI misbehaves badly, then "she" gets the nod. ( the 16V)
As for the newbies? Meh, we were all new to the group once. It takes like two seconds to blend in as long as you love these cars.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, I'll be there for the 4th year. Once again with lots of







. I like hearing Daun wonder about the large quantities of beer which we put away.







This year, however, I'll be in Bib. My first ( http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) and hopefully last ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) time in a Kia. I will enjoy the drive though.








Oh, a Greg...

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_My 88 Scirocco is my precious, lovely, Mustn't get it wet or dirty....

Since I was bustin' Carl's balls in his thread... check this link out about half way down the page.








Lookin' forward to the payback.








ALSO lookin' forward to Sciroccos, good people, good beer, Sciroccos, good pizza, good beer, Sciroccos, camping,







, Sciroccos, and a damn good round of Frisbee! (With a







, of course!) (Same time, same place? For the frisbee...)
Oh yeah, and I'm leavin' MD no later than 6am Friday of Cincy.

















_Modified by smithma7 at 12:27 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_i may come, but i know none of you... so will it be strange? 
sorry to be so self-conscious, but you seem like a close group and you all know each other. 

Seriously you should come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This will be my first time going. I have only meet a few guys from both the list and the tex in person! ^(We won't mention name)^









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
deez is my interweb friends









I can't wait to meet the some new faces


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Catastrophe)*

We'll get it running. All we need is a stinkin 5 volt output. If we can't get it out of the connector for some damn reason, we will break it straight out of the MS box with it's own connector!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Oh, a Greg...
Since I was bustin' Carl's balls in his thread... check this link out about half way down the page.








Lookin' forward to the payback.


















I remember that event fully... I've driven my Scirocco in snow and rain, and there was that whole stream expierence - not sure what the payback is...







Never tried to pretend it didn't happen.
And I still think you've got enough time to figure out your starting and overheating issues before June, no need to bring bib!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Uh oh!
We seemed to have stalled out. No post for 6 whole hours!








Anybody got any cat pictures to get us rolling again?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Dan.. be careful what you ask for!
Although Daun has pictures of cats in his mk1 somewhere...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Woo-hoo back online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets keep it up without CATS


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Woo-hoo back online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets keep it up without CATS

ohhhh don't know how much longer I can last... I'm starting to feel sick


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








ROFL


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Woo-hoo back online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets keep it up with *****


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Woods-*****?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
















not funny?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*








Dirty


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Anybody got any cat pictures to get us rolling again?









i have tons

but photobucket is undergoing maintenance








so theyll have to wait
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Dirty










oh. Got it








So what type of plans does everyone have for the trip? What type of work do you need to perform on your Sciroccos to get them road ready?
I need to perform the following tasks:
-- fix fuel injection problem 1nce and for all (crazy intermittent hickups)
-- put a stereo in her highness.
-- change the carpet from red to black (Nakatu alert!)
-- change the printed circuit from the brown dash panel to the black one.
-- install my new 15mm and 8mm spacers
-- change fluids
-- install my NEW 75 tailights
-- relocate the rear plate to the underside of the bumper
-- install my 911-style rear fog light.
let's get to 40 pgs by listing what we need to do! (if you need to do anything that is)


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I'll play:
New pass side motor mount.
Finish wiring repair (going outside to work on that now)
Remove dash, tighten up some rattles and reinstall
Install amp and some bigger rear speakers (in the back side panels!)
Rear rotors, pads and wheel bearings
Change cams and valve springs and fix some earl leaks
Maybe 2 new tires by then....mine suck
Front lowering spring perches
Maybe weld up some modified strut housings for additional front drop....maybe not.
Find out why the car is a little jumpy on an uneven road...it feels like balljoints or tierods but they seem ok, as well as the control arm bushings...it might just be tires. Any thoughts on this one???


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I need to:
-put in TDI
-maybe some new tires by then


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Oh yeah, and I'm leavin' MD no later than 6am Friday of Cincy.
















Damn thats early!!







I s'pose I can force myself to be up at the ass-crack 'o dawn to hit the road though.
Anyway, I have a rather short, uninteresting to do list before Cincy:
(Hopefully, I'll have all of it done long before then)
Change oil/filter
change trans. fluid
fix parking brakes
reattach front bumper skin
thorough cleaning (inside and outside)
buy and install new stereo (with iPod adapter)
replace dash light bulbs
fix odometer


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

While 6am is early, that gives us a very loose ETA of 2pm. A very good time, indeed. The trip is roughly 8 hours and I like to keep the stops to a minimum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think this year I'll set up camp first!










_Modified by smithma7 at 7:22 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I need to:
save some $
buy some planer tickets 
convince Mikey to let me crash on the floor


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_I need to:
save some $
buy some planer tickets 
convince Mikey to let me crash on the floor









you DO need to.








I'll bring the air mattress... Timbo's specialty


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

A blow-up doll will be good enough.









...will there be punch(beer) and pie(brisket)??


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

um... yes yes.... there will be punch and pie.... and secret cabinetz


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
So what type of plans does everyone have for the trip? What type of work do you need to perform on your Sciroccos to get them road ready?


Let see finish what I started here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3019702


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Let see finish what I started here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3019702

^^ I'm w/ brian on that one...
change oil pan / gasket
fill back up with oil
finish hacking mk2 single round grille & install
grind welds
fix broken windshield (properly)
sand corner lights
sand driver side tail light
put hood on
sand entire car w/ 320grit
drive to Oklahoma City (5hrs)
remove lights, bumpers, grille, antenna, & roof racks
mask entire car for paint
leave in OKC for 3 weeks
drive back to OKC in 3 weeks
see shiny new car!








drive home in shiny new car and don't get rock chips








fix everything that breaks from now until Cincy










_Modified by mr lee at 10:30 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^^ I'm w/ brian on that one...
change oil pan / gasket
fill back up with oil
finish hacking mk2 single round grille & install
grind welds
fix broken windshield (properly)
sand corner lights
sand driver side tail light
put hood on
sand entire car w/ 320grit
drive to Oklahoma City (5hrs)
remove lights, bumpers, grille, antenna, & roof racks
mask entire car for paint
leave in OKC for 3 weeks
drive back to OKC in 3 weeks
see shiny new car!








drive home in shiny new car and don't get rock chips








fix everything that breaks from now until Cincy









_Modified by mr lee at 10:30 PM 1-18-2007_

and it still won't make it to cincy lol


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
and it still won't make it to cincy lol









you bastard!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

did someone say something about catz?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point I'm just planning on putting a rebuilt transmission in. 
-a 4k with no grinding in 2nd or 4th, and a .75 5th to ease highway driving.
Maybe a set of bilstein sports?
Definetly some spacers for the rear...
beadblast/powercoat the wheel centercaps


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_did someone say something about catz?










My mistake!








Things to do.
Finish MS II installation and pass the emissions test finally!
Install oil radiator and route oil plumbing.
Fabricate reservoir for water-to-air IC.
Install pump for IC coolant.
Install boost control solenoid.
Cut out the little bit of scabby rust behind the right rear wheel, weld in patch, repaint.
Buy and install H & R coilovers and lower this mofo!
Hit the dyno and do a little tuning.
Maybe get around to replacing the FJO wideband with a VEMS wideband. http://www.vems.hu/wiki/index.php?page=AfreshTiny
Unrelated to making Cincy but vying for my attention:
Build two 020 trannies.
Fabricate 3 sets of 02J into A1 chassis mounting brackets.
Get a couple of customer cars running on MSnS-e.
Keep my other cars running so I can get to work and pay for all of this!








Thank god there's nothing else in life other than cars!








Did I mention I hate cats?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
and it still won't make it to cincy lol









Those stupid MKIII guys know nothing! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you making it to CINCY


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

*J. Daniel*
You forgot one thing on that list! 
Help _85roccoZ400_ get his car running and tune so he can also make CINCY


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*J. Daniel*
You forgot one thing on that list! 
Help _85roccoZ400_ get his car running and tune so he can also make CINCY









Oh, I haven't forgotten!

_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Get a couple of customer cars running on MSnS-e.


Gotta maximize the number of turbo 8V's at Cincy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Thats right turbo 8v's will represent


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_and it still won't make it to cincy lol









buy a Scirocco.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.
That is almost more legendary than the Dope Shizz thread in the car lounge. I think it's also more than the Lumber Jetta thread was.

>>>







<<<


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.

^ *cough* *G33l<* *cough* ^

j/k
luvs ya timbo!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.

Who seriously sit down and thinks these thing up








Just mess with you Timbo! ^On with the show^


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.
That is almost more legendary than the Dope Shizz thread in the car lounge. I think it's also more than the Lumber Jetta thread was.

>>>







<<<

But not nearly as much as the Melissa Theuriau thread or the "What are you listening to right now?" thread.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
buy a Scirocco.









I do believe I was talking about a rocco


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_I do believe I was talking about a rocco









oh................................................................... right.
carry on then


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I'll smack him for ya Bee.... those mk3 guys get kinda riled up from time to time!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

too bad the rocco won't even be able to make it to my house


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_too bad the rocco won't even be able to make it to my house









Mr. Lee......
You've got to fix your car dude!
We can't have this sort of blight on the Scirocco community!








Especially from a MK III guy.


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

Man, I need to get on building this motor so I can make it out, I really don't trust a 2??,???k motor on a long trip. Just need all the MegaSquirt stuff to make the motor run, and the actual money/time to rebuild the damn thingand get it in the car.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

*rubs eyes*
-yawn-
*is it cincy yet?*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_*rubs eyes*
-yawn-
*is it cincy yet?*









*NO* and please don't rush it!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_**is it cincy yet?*









Someone's car is basically roadtrip- ready!

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
*NO* and please don't rush it!

Someone's isn't.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I think the presence of T.O.G. might make the trek in his Kia-Cabby. I phoned FL the other night and he expressed interest in going. 
That'd mean 2 Bees will infiltrate the Cincy reunion.








more to come.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ Ms. Bee will _bee_ there

















_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I
That'd mean 2 Bees will infiltrate the Cincy reunion.










Wait.. you're bring Ms. Bee and Mr. Bee?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*

Hey Daun:
Any news on the hotel room set-aside?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Any news on the hotel room set-aside?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Interested as well


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*

or better yet, who all is going camping again?
Mike? Tony?
Ill be in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_or better yet, who all is going camping again?
Mike? Tony?
Ill be in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm down for camping!! but if the lady comes with she'll probably want a hot shower


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

Welcome to the Family!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=p8Fg3Ygntko


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*









So is that what is going to happen at Cincy?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*

I would like to camp but last time i camped at some RV type place and it was far from dawn's ...it wasn't that cool.... do you guys know of a better place?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Welcome to the Family!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=p8Fg3Ygntko 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice find mr.lee







So very true!
Expect no one really cares for the MKIII you see even in the video


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_Man, I need to get on building this motor so I can make it out, I really don't trust a 2??,???k motor on a long trip. 

Phfffft. Why the hell not? A long trip is just a few shorter ones linked together.
As an example, in August I took my JH-powered, 240k miles, un-rebuilt '86 on a road-trip to Ontario (8 hour drive one way), beat it up at the track all day Saturday, and then drove it home, all in the course of a weekend. AND I got 37 mpg on the return trip.
What's the problem?
Personally, I would be less trustful of a newly installed engine than one that's been there for 20 years. Half-way here realizing you forgot to tighten that critical bolt would be the suck. I'd want to get at least a few hundred miles on it to be comfortable. (Mind you this hasn't stopped me from installing a used engine in a certain Slegato, driving it about 5 miles, then heading off on a 500 mile trip home with it.)
See you in June.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Hey Daun:
Any news on the hotel room set-aside?

No, I haven't contacted them yet. On my list of things to do this week. With more crappy weather forecast, I'm sure I can slip away from work for a few minutes to go sign paperwork if necessary.
I'll let ya know!


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Phfffft. Why the hell not? A long trip is just a few shorter ones linked together.
As an example, in August I took my JH-powered, 240k miles, un-rebuilt '86 on a road-trip to Ontario (8 hour drive one way), beat it up at the track all day Saturday, and then drove it home, all in the course of a weekend. AND I got 37 mpg on the return trip.
What's the problem?
Personally, I would be less trustful of a newly installed engine than one that's been there for 20 years. Half-way here realizing you forgot to tighten that critical bolt would be the suck. I'd want to get at least a few hundred miles on it to be comfortable. (Mind you this hasn't stopped me from installing a used engine in a certain Slegato, driving it about 5 miles, then heading off on a 500 mile trip home with it.)
See you in June.









yes, yes, this is all true, but ITBs would make the drive up so much more fun...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Half-way here realizing you forgot to tighten that critical bolt would be the suck. I'd want to get at least a few hundred miles on it to be comfortable. 


Yeah, but in that case, it wouldn't have been YOU who forgot to tighten that critical bolt, now would it? And did I mention I couldn't remember what the initial torque was on those rod bolts so I just guessed?










_Quote »_See you in June.









Well duh.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Im moving to FL in February so depending on what happens I might not have time to do the TDI swap before cincy which means Ill be driving my car with (by then) 260k plus on it. 8Vs rule! I aint skeeered! I probably would be more worried with just finishing the swap. Then again I drove my 87 camaro to FL from CT about 100 miles after I swapped a manual trans in from an auto so it wouldnt be anything new.
edit for page 8, woot!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Carl drove his 8v ginstermonster from central/southern FL last yr.... there and back!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can be done


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Here's what I would like to get done before Cincy (if not a heck of a lot sooner) :
- do 1.8L swap (most likely an RV engine )
- find out why my steering is "a little wiggly"
- get new tires (or rims and tires)
- finish recovering Recaro seats
- repaint zender grille
- start removing dings and other unsightly blemishes


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Im moving to FL in February...

What part of Florida?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Sarasota.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Wow, I dont log in for a few days and now there is a huge Cincy Thread!!! (goddamn World of Warcraft) I'll do my best to be there this year. My car is in a sad state as of right now, but I'll figure something out. I got a promotion and raise at my job, (3rd in the chain of command, also the Director of Technology at the Knox County Educational Services Center but I still only make half of what I'm worth!) so hopefully at the very least I'll have a rebuilt JH under the hood. I'd love to have a nice TDI tossed in there but I really do not see how it's in the cards this year. I want to thank Timbo, SciroccoJim, Michael Bee, Mtl-Mark and a few others for letting me join their convoy in an amazing "rolling rendezvous" since the group was running late. I held at the top of an overpass, and when I saw a Scirocco go by I punched it!








Another hotel option that is in downtown Wilmington is the General Denver, I stayed there last year and had a great stay, and if I remember right, the rooms were a little less than the other place. And I got a free home-cooked breakfast too.







Turns out, the lady that runs it now was a fan of aircooled VW's back in the day. 
Anybody interested in some homebrew beer? If there is interest I'll whip up a batch but you folks will have to promise to rinse and bring back the bottles.








I guess if all else fails I have a Kia-Jeep to drive.
Is it June yet?
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Anybody interested in some homebrew beer? If there is interest I'll whip up a batch but you folks will have to promise to rinse and bring back the bottles.










Now that's a silly question! Get to brewin'!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Sarasota.

Great I'm in Tampa. By the way there is a VW show in Ft Lauderdale on March 10, there will be at least 3 Scirocco's there.








Here is more info :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3008296


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Awesome, Ill definatly try to make it to that. I missed a TDI GTG a few weeks ago and Im having withdrawls.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

When you get to Sarasota look up VW Fixx : 
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...m=230
See next month and in June for Cincy, maybe we can caravan up


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Yea, I was looking at fixxfest the other day. Looks awesome. I think the 8V is going to be in there for a while just to be able to get to GTGs.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

This looks like a fun trip to take in the rocket. Should find a new 5th gear for all that hwy running 4000+ rpm for that long would be...well fatiguing(sp?) Who else would be coming down I75 from the north?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

found on pge 2 bump


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_found on pge 2 bump

Wow! we're slacking!


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_or better yet, who all is going camping again?
Mike? Tony?
Ill be in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









if i make it...i'm camping


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (verboten1)*

I think last year we had like 8 _say_ they were going camping, and ended up at 4 plus me.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_I think last year we had like 8 _say_ they were going camping, and ended up at 4 plus me.

i had entertained the notion of camping.
the main holdback is the fact that i have no camping gear. and being that i was soooo late in committing (only days before) i was lucky to find someone that didn't mind splitting a room...mr brian page aka *vwleadfoot*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this year i hope to plan things out better.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_








if i make it...i'm camping

like your wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

IM sent and all that.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I
As this is written, you have about 4 months and 16 days to get ready. Get out to the garage, finish your project(s), and get here! You now have your deadline!


How much time now?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*

Daun, do you have an idea of how many Sciroccos, are going to show up this year yet?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (53BGTX)*

like 4 or 5


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Daun, do you have an idea of how many Sciroccos, are going to show up this year yet?









No clue yet. I usually do a sign-up page beforehand, to get an idea of how many to expect - more for MY planning purposes than anything else. The problem is a lot of deadbeats that say they'll be here cancel out.








Watch this thread, eventually I'll have a link to all kinds of info.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

hundred.
g'night.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_...The problem is a lot of deadbeats that say they'll be here cancel out.









I plan to make this year, but that has been the plan since 2003, when I bought the red Scirocco from Neil, hopefully this year things will work out and I'll make it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I plan to make this year, but that has been the plan since 2003, when I bought the red Scirocco from Neil, hopefully this year things will work out and I'll make it.









Well I guess you'll have to plan better.







Prioritize man!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well I guess you'll have to plan better.








Prioritize man!


That is why I am having the body and paint work that the red Scirocco needs done in Feb., So it will be ready be June. Now I just need to get the time off from work.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

What if you collect pizza money ahead of time via paypal or something. Then people will have a small reason to make it worth it, only commit of they are serious, and you can buy pizzia with cash on hand!


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*

Welp, good news for me. Seem the powers that be at work have blessed me with a bonus this year








Which means that the available cash needed to finish my motor swap just increased a **** load. So, ummmm, anyone wanna come down/up to Ga and give a man a hand? I got beer and pizza money now








I just need to get this business trip outta the way, then I have a full week class in Feb to ge through. Then, the flood gates are open on motor swap season.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What if you collect pizza money ahead of time via paypal or something. Then people will have a small reason to make it worth it, only commit of they are serious, and you can buy pizzia with cash on hand!









Because there's no easy way to keep track of who's paid up and who hasn't. And I don't have paypal.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

ive come to a split in the road, cincy or goto a rally race in somewere in pa........im leaning towards cincy but a rally would be bad ass to see


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Because there's no easy way to keep track of who's paid up and who hasn't. And I don't have paypal.

get yourself a paypal account and let people donate to your cause. No need to keep track, just blind donations to help the cause! 
You'd be surprised at what you'll get... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

WOW, this'll be my 4th Cincy and possibly if I can get moving my FIRST WITH a SCIROCCO!! I need to basically build the car, its a shell right now!
AND, I have braved the tides 2 times with my domestic!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Rocco_crossing)*

OH, and he's not a CAT but he might be attending and his name is ROCCO!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_ 









*ROCCO!!*
Nice pup!
Jim, Timbo, Mike Bee, Dan







I know there is more of you MD guys what route do you guys take? Hit me up with an IM!
Just incase I have problems







*CINCY OR BUST*











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 5:57 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*



85roccoZ400 said:


> *ROCCO!!*
> Nice pup!
> Jim, Timbo, Mike Bee, Dan
> 
> ...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (littledevil34)*

A large caravan would be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will wait and see. To go visit my parents in Ohio I usually take Rt 80


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ The problem is a lot of deadbeats that say they'll be here cancel out.









like me








but i never actually SAY i'm coming.








just that i want to.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Because there's no easy way to keep track of who's paid up and who hasn't. 

paypal keeps track for you - their name, email address, amount sent, and the date it was sent









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And I don't have paypal.

WEAKEST EXCUSE EVER!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_but i never actually SAY i'm coming.










_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_WEAKEST EXCUSE EVER!!!!!










If you keep posting here, then you are gonna _hafeto_ go!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (littledevil34)*

I be MD people (along with Dan, Greg, Colin, Nate, Brian, Derrick, Roger, Mash, Dave (1), Dave (2), plus the faithful I've not met (like Chris)*). Here's the route I took last year and the year before: Mike's Route. Nice drive. Not much as far as evil PA Turnpike roadage. Good place to hook up with ppl from PA/NJ/NE area is where I turn left at Pitt.

*[edit] am I forgetting any MDCH's or others in MD?



_Modified by smithma7 at 4:23 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*

so... is anyone going who lives West of Kansas City? If so we should hook up on your way through! 
Also, anyone from St. Louis or Indy... we'll be rolling through
590 mi (about 9 hours 1 min) http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_590 mi (about 9 hours 1 min)


pshaw...last years' trip was in the neighborhood of *980 miles, 16 hrs*.
*yeah, baby!*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I be MD people (along with Dan, Greg, Colin, Nate, Brian, Derrick, Roger, Mash, Dave (1), Dave (2), plus the faithful I've not met (like Chris)*). Here's the route I took last year and the year before: Mike's Route. Nice drive. Not much as far as evil PA Turnpike roadage. Good place to hook up with ppl from PA/NJ/NE area is where I turn left at Pitt.

*[edit] am I forgetting any MDCH's or others in MD?
_Modified by smithma7 at 4:23 PM 1-23-2007_


yea that was my biggest worry about getting there is taking my oil pan or a wheel out w/ one of the horrible potholes on the TPK.. have a OEM oil pan guard on the way.. so thats one less worry..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (littledevil34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledevil34* »_
*Yea that was my biggest worry about getting there is taking my oil pan or a wheel out w/ one of the horrible potholes on the TPK*

That means the TPK is out for me


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

It would be cool if we could hook everyone up with GPS one year and have it all tied in to one big map (at Daun's or online). Then we could watch as all the little dots from different areas leave and start to merge and converge and make their way to Daun's. 
I think it would be neat. But I'm a geek.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_It would be cool if we could hook everyone up with GPS one year and have it all tied in to one big map (at Daun's or online). Then we could watch as all the little dots from different areas leave and start to merge and converge and make their way to Daun's. 
I think it would be neat. But I'm a geek.


I've got a Garmand GPS for the rocco!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

here's a link to  last years'  "get organized" thread....

fun to read through....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so... is anyone going who lives West of Kansas City? If so we should hook up on your way through! 

Eric & Katy usually roll through from Denver so that's a possibility. Dunno if Eric lurks here or not.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_here's a link to  last years'  "get organized" thread....
fun to read through....


Look we are already kickin' last threads arse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Also, anyone from St. Louis or Indy... we'll be rolling through


i'll go if i get her looking ok enough to drive... 
and i'm willing to drive up to indy to meet up with some folks, or if you guys swing through louisville on I-64 i will meet with you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Cynical 1)*

I think this years turnout will be amaaaaaaaaaazing


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Eric & Katy usually roll through from Denver so that's a possibility. Dunno if Eric lurks here or not.

well heck yeah... you can pass along my email [email protected] if they wanna meet up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

pshaw...last years' trip was in the neighborhood of *980 miles, 16 hrs*.
*yeah, baby!*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Same deal here, 16 hrs to go, and 16 hrs to come back


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

HAH!!! HAHAHAAHAH!!
You guys got NOTHING on me.







EVEN YOU, CARL!
















My first Cincy, I drove from Denver to Cincy in ONE DAY. Yeah, 18 hours and 30 minutes straight in one go. That is 1,231 miles. Not only that, I did it with my *wife* in the car.
Beat THAT!!























Cincy 2005:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*

damn Tim.. I didn't know that








makes last years 12 hr trip look like nuthin'


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

I think with the turn out there could be... we could get both the S1 and S2 outlines done facing eachother!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*

page 2 bump


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_page 2 bump

we are on page 9


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

A common bump in our Capital Area Scirocco thread (started by El T) to save the thread from hitting the second page of the forum. But something tells me you already knew that. TTT!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_I think with the turn out there could be... we could get both the S1 and S2 outlines done facing eachother!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


*IF* _and that's a very big word_...if...all the folks that say they're coming do and don't run into problems/snags/scheduling conflicts as the deadline looms...
and sadly, that's what seems to happen a lot.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

maybe what we need is a car hauler to go around and pick up all the non running sciroccos and get them to cincy for the photo shoot


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (16VScirrocco88)*

...and then...... 








well... you get the idea


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

Please do also keep in mind that your car doesn't have to be pretty to be loved here...._all _Sciroccos are welcome.
They're _all _beautiful. Sorta like boobies.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
They're _all _beautiful. Sorta like boobies.


Are you sure about that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*

I'm just wondering how many cases of Boulevard Wheat I can fit in the back of a scirocco....








local favorite!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

Are you making fun of my ugly ass Scirocco?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

I could stick 2 in my cooler with room for other things








Speaking of said cooler: I recently burned out on the Yuengling (I think it was several bad taps that did it to me... makes it taste horrible). Anyway, I know there's some that want some. (El T, Salty Weasel, others?) Let me know. Otherwise I'll be finding something else to bring. I ain't fillin' the cooler with 2 cases of beer I'm not drinking!








Bump for







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*

at 2 cases per cooler... looks like i'll need at lease 3 coolers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Are you making fun of my ugly ass Scirocco?
























No, I for one like white Scirocco's








**Also mr. lee, bring one those boulevard brewing glasses, I will buy one from you


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
No, I for one like white Scirocco's








**Also mr. lee, bring one those boulevard brewing glasses, I will buy one from you










i know i can find them around town... i'll see what I can do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

and if he can't I'll kick his as for ya








ONOZ! pg10 pwnage


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_HAH!!! HAHAHAAHAH!!
You guys got NOTHING on me.







EVEN YOU, CARL!
















My first Cincy, I drove from Denver to Cincy in ONE DAY. Yeah, 18 hours and 30 minutes straight in one go. That is 1,231 miles. Not only that, I did it with my *wife* in the car.
Beat THAT!!
























Wow i have a hard time with a 2 hr trip with the wife in the car








some Quotes:
W-what did we run over there?
Me- nothing it's just the road
W-does it _need_ to be so loud?
Me-








W-what's that smell?
W-why are you driving fast?
and on and on and on............
Really i love her and she gets the hole car thing. she does not like to be around it much witch works for us or mostly me i think.
Ok so i would love to come down to this but it looks like i will be alone not a big deal for me. What i need to know is camping? i have stuff for this and think it would be fun. How much did it cost last year for it? 
Show-how much does it cost and does this need to be paid up front? is it Saturday only or Sunday as well? need to know to take time off. 
Any other help would be cool i don't mind flying by the seat of my pants but prefer not to


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

Wait, am I dreaming.... or is my 21ST BIRTHDAY DURING CINCY!!!









Sweet!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm just wondering how many cases of Boulevard Wheat I can fit in the back of a scirocco....








local favorite! 










mmm wheat beer


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ I recently burned out on the Yuengling (I think it was several bad taps that did it to me... 

Funny... I'm so accustomed to it out of a bottle I don't like to get it on draft at a bar. It tastes funny. Yuengling (IMHO) is best from a bottle.

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Please do also keep in mind that your car doesn't have to be pretty to be loved here...._all _Sciroccos are welcome.
They're _all _beautiful. Sorta like boobies.

Not everyone likes boobies!








Plus, I once worked in a nursing home.. I saw some... well lets jsut say they weren't flattering!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*

Hell yeah!
Let's celebrate by painting your car YELLOW!!

WITH OUR PISS!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

as far as the beer we're bringing is concerned...
I'll bring the martini kit.











_Modified by G-rocco at 7:55 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

nursing home boobies??? 
NOW WE'RE TALKIN! 
(where is the barf emoticon?)


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Hell yeah!
Let's celebrate by painting your car YELLOW!!

WITH OUR PISS!!
















eww, meanie!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_Ok so i would love to come down to this but it looks like i will be alone not a big deal for me. What i need to know is camping? i have stuff for this and think it would be fun. How much did it cost last year for it? 
Show-how much does it cost and does this need to be paid up front? is it Saturday only or Sunday as well? need to know to take time off. 
Any other help would be cool i don't mind flying by the seat of my pants but prefer not to









Camping will be arranged soon. A camping sign-up page usually appears about the same time as the Cincy one. Fees are usually $25 for the weekend, depending on how many sites and people. 3 sites is the most I've seen IIRC. 15 min drive from Cincy and there's a self-serve carwash with vacuums in between. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Funny... I'm so accustomed to it out of a bottle I don't like to get it on draft at a bar. It tastes funny. Yuengling (IMHO) is best from a bottle.

Agreed.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Camping will be arranged soon. 15 min drive from Cincy and there's a self-serve carwash with vacuums in between. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unless you go the twisty-road back way.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Unless you go the twisty-road back way.









sounds like a drive to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Unless you go the twisty-road back way.









You never told us of this way! This link will let you map it out. Click the "clear and start over" link there, plot the route, click "save route" link, paste new URL here. I'll know it long before Cincy arrives.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
One of the "Sunday Drive" route would be cool as well. Any possibility Daun?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*

never been but going this year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (tyrone27)*

I thought you were there!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
One of the "Sunday Drive" route would be cool as well. Any possibility Daun?


Yeah I would be down for a small ^Sunday Drive^ as well.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah I would be down for a small ^Sunday Drive^ as well. 


i agree. that would be pretty fun to take a cruise down some back roads and snap some pics and such of the line of cars cruising some fun back roads.. 
this thread and pulling my rocco in out of the garage each night makes me want it to be summer again so bad!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah I would be down for a small ^Sunday Drive^ as well. 


It was fun last year. All I can remember is the guy in the red Miata behind me- at every turn, when I looked in the rear-view all I could see was the sideways profile of a Miata.








Yuengling? Bring it on! One of my favorite beers when I lived in Maryland. I'm not sure what I'll be brewing- right now, I have an American-style Pale Ale in the bottle that I have yet to taste. I had great success with the Brown Ale I did a few months ago, I have yet to try a Stout but I'll probably go with the majority of what people want. Any requests? No wheat beer!








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (littledevil34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

A cruise down some back roads and *snap some pics * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
You never told us of this way! This link will let you map it out. Click the "clear and start over" link there, plot the route, click "save route" link, paste new URL here. I'll know it long before Cincy arrives.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'll see what I can do. It can be pretty easy to take a wrong turn on the twisty route, which is why I've not tried to explain it to anyone. 'Tis a fun local drive though.

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_One of the "Sunday Drive" route would be cool as well. Any possibility Daun?

I've definitely given it some consideration since people seem to like it so much. The big trick is trying to end it at a convenient spot since so many folks take off right after the cruise.







I also had been thinking about another road rally, depending partly on if we had some prizes to award. 'Eh, we'll see - what's everyone want?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_The big trick is trying to end it at a convenient spot since so many folks take off right after the cruise. 

The other challenge is getting started early enough so that people with an all day drive still have time to make it. Too many people sleep in on Sunday.
I totally wanted to go last year. We showed up at your parents' place and waited for something to happen, but we had to roll because nothing was happening...people were still rolling out of bed at 10:30/11:00 and later.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

Yeah I know that I'll have to leave by 12:00 Noon at the latest on Sunday, just to make it home at a decent hour. 
I'd be down for a drive, but wouldn't want to exclude folks who have 16+hr drives home.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
The other challenge is getting started early enough so that people with an all day drive still have time to make it. Too many people sleep in on Sunday.


Yeah that's true. I didn't think about that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Here's a novel idea:
Take Monday off, and STAY 'TIL MONDAY MORNING. That way you don't miss anything going on Sunday and you get home at a reasonable hour Monday evening.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*








Actually that was my idea anyway. I figured since my parents live out by Canton I would stay there Sunday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I might even take Tuesday off, so I can spend money with my parents.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Actually that was my idea anyway. I figured since my parents live out by Canton I would stay there Sunday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My parents both grew up in Minerva, and we still have several relatives in the area, so I know what you're talkin' about. Man it'd be nice to have a cruise up there, some of the back roads are awesome! Too bad it's 3 hours from Cincy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

My parents been out there now for 3 years I believe, they both were born and raised in Connecticut. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Man it'd be nice to have a cruise up there, some of the back roads are awesome! Too bad it's 3 hours from Cincy.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah some of the road into Amish Country =


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Here's a novel idea:
Take Monday off, and STAY 'TIL MONDAY MORNING. That way you don't miss anything going on Sunday and you get home at a reasonable hour Monday evening.

Another thought is to book a hotel in a town halfway home from there on Sunday night!
Money and time....money and time...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Another thought is to book a hotel in a town halfway home from there on Sunday night!

never thought of that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
never thought of that. 









Isn't the solution obvious?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'll see what I can do. It can be pretty easy to take a wrong turn on the twisty route, which is why I've not tried to explain it to anyone. 'Tis a fun local drive though.

Guess I'll have to plot my own then.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Guess I'll have to plot my own then.









on the _road_ Mike


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
It was fun last year. All I can remember is the guy in the red Miata behind me- at every turn, when I looked in the rear-view all I could see was the sideways profile of a Miata.










I remember the red miata, I was _following_ him









http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2...dex=1


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:51 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

I went digging... and look what I found!!! Pics that you've already seen from an event that you've already been to...
but I haven't so these are fun for me... and the rest of the Cincy rookies! 
Cincy 2006


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










That's the MD crew, ararnged chronoligically (SP?)
From left to right..
Smithma7 (mike smith) 87 16v
J. Daniel (Dan Bubb) in an 8? 2.0 8vt
Me, 84 2.0
Neptuno (Tony) wiht his 82
Loud_wagen (colin) in his 82
VW_Leadfoot (Brian page) I think it's an 81
Rocco_phill (Phill) I think it's also an 81


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*

Oh yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MD crew!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*
















whoa!!! there I am.... (Chuck Taylors are a dead giveaway) 








sexy beast.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_















sexy beast.


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*
















Is that Timbo, ginster86roc I spy too


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah... and Rhett (he with the list that might get







) with his back to the camera. Chuck Blue in... wait for it... BLUE! Can't remember the other guy's name (Dave??) and don't recognize who's between him and Timbo.
And Greg, Red's an 86.5, baby! And Brian's is an 81S.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

so carl is rockin the afro?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so carl is rockin the afro?
















this CINCY he better be rocken the camo hat


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







this CINCY he better be rocken the camo hat









bwhwahahhahaha


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so carl is rockin the afro?









he rocks a damn nice set of dreads.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

yeah, those were dreads, IIRC. Cincy memories can get foggy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i duno about dreads... looks like an afro to me
















more cool pics


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

*Like A Pro*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










Gee, a pic that has me and I'm holding a Yuengling. Go figure!


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

my wife will be 8.5 months prego during the first week of june....
chances of me leaving for a weekend... slim to none. SUCKS because now that I live in Michigan, I could totally make it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Pre Cincy shopping:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...5&ru=
I just got it today, it is a bit pricey, but it looks good, and it is a quality item. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (jimmi_james)*

ask your wife if she will get induced early so that you can make the trip. a wife did that so her husband could attend a playoff game.
of course I kid when I say that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ask your wife if she will get induced early so that you can make the trip. a wife did that so her husband could attend a playoff game.
of course I kid when I say that

your not kidding, we can tell.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (16VScirrocco88)*








What one would do to make it to CINCY


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

























Here's a shot of Mister Jim being ULTRAPREPAIRED!! Grill time!








JUST LOOK AT THIS PLACE!!








Holy crap! Cincy needs to get here faster!!









Here's one more pic of Mike crashing his car into Sciroccojim at about 150 mph!


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*

hahah a classic illustration of the us-spec "park bench + picnic table" phenomenon. 
lovin it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_hahah a classic illustration of the us-spec "park bench + picnic table" phenomenon. 
lovin it.










they really are park benche's hu?!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

Well, if that's a park bench / picnic table (not really knockin' it since i have a set







), then WTF IS THIS?????


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

THAT is good old american 50's style!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

a lawnchair


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Well, if that's a park bench / picnic table (not really knockin' it since i have a set







), then WTF IS THIS?????









Lay-Z-Boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

Start: York, Pennsylvania, United States
End: Wilmington, Ohio, United States
Total Distance: 445.2 Miles
Estimated Total Time: 6 hours, 38 minutes

as long as i don't work that weekend, i think i'm in


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Here's one more pic of Mike crashing his car into Sciroccojim at about 150 mph!

















I think this was a traffic jam as everybody was rushing to get some brisket.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_Start: York, Pennsylvania, United States
End: Wilmington, Ohio, United States
Total Distance: 445.2 Miles
Estimated Total Time: 6 hours, 38 minutes

How come it's so much longer for me?
Start: Edgewood, Maryland
End: Wilmington, Ohio
Total Distance: 506.37mi.
Total Est. Time: 8 hours 10 minutes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Cause we have the PA TURNPIKE!! muahah!!








I love the turnpike. It reminds me of being in Colorado. (though the tunnels are longer in PA!)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Start: Torrington, Connecticut, United States
End: Wilmington, Ohio, United States
Total Distance: 715.93 miles
Estimated Total Time: 11 hours, 35 minutes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

A bit OT, but oh well;
I'll never forget the time I went with my Dad to Chryslers at Carlisle, and my Dad passed the Carlisle exit on the turnpike because he insisted there was another exit (I told him there wasn't, but he doesn't listen to me







). And, since there wasn't, we had to go all the way to the next exit at Blue Mountain, 50 miles away (IIRC). That was a true 'told ya so' moment.








/threadjack


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Yeah... and Rhett (he with the list that might get







) with his back to the camera. Chuck Blue in... wait for it... BLUE! Can't remember the other guy's name (Dave??) and don't recognize who's between him and Timbo.
And Greg, Red's an 86.5, baby! And Brian's is an 81S.

Thats me!! Timbos lil buddy Eric, and last years Cincy Virgin!

















and theres the back of my head again


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Communications)*

LOL, you weren't the only Cincy virgin last year.
















Roadside repair in Grove-tucky.








Another shot looking south down I71.








And my favorite Kia at the show last year.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Roadside repair in Grove-tucky. 

was that when my hose eXploded?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Details on this car please. I've always loved 914s. 
How the F did this get 12 pages long???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

YOU!









(yes, YOU!)


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Who has the plane that does the overhead pictures? Do you get overhead pictures every year?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_









Nice hair


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_YOU!

(yes, YOU!)
















you drinking Timbo?
me what?


_Modified by Michael Bee at 9:47 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I get bored when nothing is happening. (except when I'm grillin' like a villian) The roadside breakdowns and subsequent repairs were the most fun EVAR!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
was that when my hose eXploded?

yes!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








8 hours. damn thats long.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I get bored when nothing is happening. (except when I'm grillin' like a villian) The roadside breakdowns and subsequent repairs were the most fun EVAR!

grillin like Bob Dillan on penecillin?

























_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_ 







Details on this car please. I've always loved 914s. 
How the F did this get 12 pages long???








 
I think Daun has some info..... I remember him speaking to the owner.
and 12 pages? at this rate we will BLOW AWAY the Bonelli thread!










_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:21 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







you drinking Timbo? 

Not more than you!









_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
me what?

I don't know.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Who has the plane that does the overhead pictures? Do you get overhead pictures every year?

Look at vwdaun's sig!








EDIT:










_Modified by timbo2132 at 10:34 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I love the turnpike.

Either the PA Turnpike has gotten way better since my last visit (does the road still make you bounce at the right speeds?) or Timbo hasn't spent enough time on it.









_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_Thats me!! Timbos lil buddy Eric, and last years Cincy Virgin!









That's right!!







Now I remember the hair. I was wondering who Communications was.








Now that I know that... what does it say about you when you look at a Cincy pic and you can name everyone or their cars (or just about all of them... too many TRed 16vs







)??


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Gonna try to be there (+1). Hopefully with 2 cars....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Will you have the TDI running by then?








If you do, I wanna see that dash in there! I got soaked getting that thing out of the car!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

'02:








'03:








'04:








'05:








'06:








'07:










_Modified by smithma7 at 10:54 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Heres a pic of a TDI GTG I had:








You guys have so many cool Rocco pics I felt left out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

well, come on down! I'm sure there's ppl near you to caravan with.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_















Details on this car please. I've always loved 914s.

Belongs to a friend of mine in Columbus - Garland Reynolds. He's got a nose for deals. For instance, my ex '80 S belonged to him - he picked it up in '96 with 40k miles for $800.
This 914 was another deal, bought it for something like $600-800 IIRC and has since done *everything* to it. I'll hafta get in touch with him to get more info as I just don't remember enough about it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_well, come on down! I'm sure there's ppl near you to caravan with.









wasn't it us that wanted a caravan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
















*Very Sick*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

If I had to pick a car that I liked as much as the Scirocco, it would be the 914. My next project WILL be a 914, they can still be had pretty cheap.
The owner was a super cool guy as well. I took a few more shots of it:
















Yummy.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Here's a better 05 shot where ya can see all the cars.








W I D E angle!
There's da airport!!


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

silly guys, orgy is spelled with a "Y".









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (webthread)*








Everyone is dead today!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Everyone is dead today! 


Not me! I'm working my ass off so I can get outta here, finish a set of 02J to A1 tranny brackets, build an 020 tranny and hopefully complete the few small items on my 84 turbo so I can drive it this weekend and start tuning the MS II installation.








So, close and yet so much crap to do before I get to work on MY car!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

I want to get my car doing ignition on Megasquirt II by the end of next month. But I have to get the Megasquirt and Spark working on Communication's fox first. (I'd just go MSnS-e, but I want to experience both)


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Dangit. Just found this thread. I guess I need to check the tex forum more often. The list has enough activity thought that I sometimes get burried with it and don't keep up with what's going on over here. 
This will be year four for me (I think, let's see, year 1-Redd Rocc, year 2-Yellow BBS car, year 3-.:R32) Yeah, this will be year four. Can't wait. It is the one vacation I get to take each year. Thinking of doing the autocross again this year, it was a blast. Only downside was missing out on everything back at Yeagley Air Field.
Let us know about the rooms, Ready to book mine so that part is taken care of.
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Zis you? 









Heh heh. I guess it has to be! How many Yellow BBS roccos are there!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

are we there yet???


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_are we there yet???









You know, my 21st is that weekend as I said before, and Im more anxoius for this trip than that. And Im an avid drinker!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Communications)*

I'm thinking about going. its just the 8 hours of driving is whats getting me. when I think about me sitting in the car seat for 8 hours of driving








I get tired after 4 hours of driving.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_I'm thinking about going. its just the 8 hours of driving is whats getting me. when I think about me sitting in the car seat for 8 hours of driving








I get tired after 4 hours of driving.

Its WELL worth every minute in the car!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_I'm thinking about going. its just the 8 hours of driving is whats getting me. when I think about me sitting in the car seat for 8 hours of driving








I get tired after 4 hours of driving.

Cruise with me! Bib'll keep ya busy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_I'm thinking about going. its just the 8 hours of driving is whats getting me. when I think about me sitting in the car seat for 8 hours of driving








I get tired after 4 hours of driving.

Caravan with others. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Zis you? 









Heh heh. I guess it has to be! How many Yellow BBS roccos are there!









Timbo: Zis you and your car?
Dave: Well I'm standing next to it...
Yeah, Me and the BBS car. Haven't driven it much since that trip to Cincy. I haven't had any time to get in there and fix that leaking exhaust gasket. BTW, Damn I look huge in that picture. Gotta fix that too.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ Bib'll keep ya busy.









I kind of think Derrick's turbo 16V, that'll spin the crap out of the tires in 3rd gear, will nip Bib's balls off with nary a bar of boost.








Page 13 ownage!
Hmmmm.....might not be a good thing!










_Modified by J. Daniel at 10:11 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_its just the 8 hours of driving is whats getting me. when I think about me sitting in the car seat for 8 hours of driving








I get tired after 4 hours of driving.








suck it up and be a man Derrick joking.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

lol well if the car isn't sitting with a blown motor again I'll caravan.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now that is what I want to here! 
How's the 500hp project going?? I haven't been over in the FI section in a few weeks.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i'm hitting the dyno in feburary


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Sweet. I hope to be getting to the Dyno mid of March


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_feb*ru*ary

I apologize.... I just had to.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









Hey everyone, look it is spell checker teacher Mike Bee!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400, before editing* »_
















Hey everyone, look it is grammer grammar teacher Mike Bee!!









Yes, and spelling teacher sciroccojim.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

At least I prefaced it with an apology


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'll do my best to have the car running by then. And you may see that dash....


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Is there a swap meet aswell? i have some mint brown int. parts like a dash and door cards,latchs... i could bring them if someone was looking for them? was going to put them in my car but i like the black better


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_Is there a swap meet aswell? i have some mint brown int. parts like a dash and door cards,latchs... i could bring them if someone was looking for them? was going to put them in my car but i like the black better










Folks usually put stuff behind their cars to sell through the weekend. But don't go nuts!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Folks usually put stuff behind their cars to sell through the weekend. But don't go nuts!









Yeah like a whole assortment of chinese novelty items


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

lol yea I keep for getting spell check is on here.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

ttt


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

so what do you'll do at cincy?


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Folks usually put stuff behind their cars to sell through the weekend. But don't go nuts!









no just the stuff i said. I hoard like i was a only child http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

I am hoping to make it to Cincy this year - although I am planning on redoing my fuel system and coolant hoses and brake lines as well as possibly changing ignition system components. So, knowing how car stuff goes I can only hope everything will be done in time.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you best make it out


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_so what do you'll do at cincy?

Atand around, talk to folks you know, introduce yourself to people you don't know, look (have some beer) at other Scirocco's, show people your scirocco, (have some more beer) ask questions about mods, explain the mods done to your car, If you're not too drunk go for a quick spin. Late in the afternoon you line yoru car in the yard for the aerial photo, eat some delicious texas smoked brisket, hang out some, play some frisbee, and when it gets dark there are movies projected on the side of the garage.


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you best make it out









I am definitely going to try. I also will be helping Pearse with his '81 TDI swap. Once the engine and transmission are in the car the '81 can move forward so I can start working more on Shocky (he is crammed in the back of the garage right now







)
Hopefully, come June, both the '81 and Shocky will be headed to Ohio


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_
I am definitely going to try. I also will be helping Pearse with his '81 TDI swap. Once the engine and transmission are in the car the '81 can move forward so I can start working more on Shocky (he is crammed in the back of the garage right now







)
Hopefully, come June, both the '81 and Shocky will be headed to Ohio









YEY, Kirsten will be back!! you've been missed the last 2 yrs!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We'll make new lanyards for this year.









SEE? Just cause you changed your username, I gotta make you a whole new card. The work I put in!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I still have mine, but if your making new ones for this year then I down for a new one!
Maybe a better picture


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Derrick, a less- smarta55 answer is that on Friday, people start showing up in the afternoon, and you hang out and watch the cars roll in. At some point Daun orders up a whole mess of pizza for dinner.
I can't remember if the movies are Friday or Saturday night, but you def. want to pack a lawn chair for those. (a sweatshirt too, it was chilly after dark last year!)
Saturday morning, depending on where you stay you might meet up with some folk to go find breakfast and/or go to the carwash. Saturday is much like I described it above.
Sunday people stop by Dauns and hang out for a while. Some leave pretty early. I think Daun organizes a fun drive, and most people are on their way home by sunday afternoon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Friday is roll-in, and pizza. Saturday is the main show, the picture made out of cars, and the movie, sunday is the drive.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I can't wait!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I can't wait! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I can't wait! 

I actually got there on thursday in the afternoon last year








(I would have gotten there sooner if I hadn't driven into the ditch!)








See all the grass stuck in my cat?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








I remember those pictures of your car in the ditch








Timbo where did you get that bra from??
Hit me up with an Im


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

**ouch** Have you fixed that problem, yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I remember those pictures of your car in the ditch








Timbo where did you get that bra from??
Hit me up with an Im


Oh, I just found it at the salvage yard. BUT, you can buy em at JCWhitney. It's 69.99
BUT, when you show up to cincy, I have another one that I'll GIVE to ya!!







(it's used too though)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_**ouch** Have you fixed that problem, yet?

Yeah, I picked all that out after I took the picture. I've since removed the cat heat shield, because one of the bolts was broken.

That front spoiler is like that I assume because it was pulled out of something with chains attached to the control arms. The control arms are bent, and the front and rear spoiler thingies are really messed up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks for the heads up on JCWhitney! Do they sell them in other color than Black










_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
BUT, when you show up to cincy, I have another one that I'll GIVE to ya!!







(it's used too though)

I might just take you up on that offer








*EDIT FOR PAGE 14 OWN"D *


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
*EDIT FOR PAGE 14 OWN"D *

Ah-HA!
Needs more Scirocco pictures!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Okie, I'll post a few more...
I'm not sure what we're looking at here, but this is the scene on the back deck while we all gorge on texas brisket.








Colin, Brian Page, and ginster hangin' in the field during the aerial photo shoot.








The scene at the hotel Friday night.
Colin's 16v, Ginsters ride, and mah red hooptie.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_SEE? Just cause you changed your username, I gotta make you a whole new card. The work I put in!!
























but you are a professional....







a professional *what* we are still trying to figure out







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
as to the lanyards... I have a new pic to send you when the time comes (Spinney shot from the CTVW Fall run







)
lmk officer Tim


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Spinney shot from the CTVW Fall run










I can only image which one


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
but you are a professional....







a professional *what* we are still trying to figure out







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
as to the lanyards... I have a new pic to send you when the time comes (Spinney shot from the CTVW Fall run







)
lmk officer Tim









I don't even know!








Ya, we'll set up a page like last year to handle the lanyards.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I can only image which one











the one of me stalling out...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

one hundred twenty two days left


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_one hundred twenty two days left










but who's counting? *wink, wink ..nudge, nudge*


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

how did you end up in a ditch?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Me? I tried to turn around on a one lane road 
I was 4 miles south of Wilmington on 68, instead of 4 miles north.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

This is the look I've always hoped my Scirocco will achieve. It's almost perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (webthread)*

Wait 'til you see it in person. You'll have to change your shorts. That is my all time favorite rocc. And each year he improves on it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

I didn't have the stones to ask Ben for a ride in it last year.... he was cruisin with a few folks (no back seat if I remember) and a smiling sister of Daun...
maybe I'll ask this year


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I didn't have the stones to ask Ben for a ride in it last year.... he was cruisin with a few folks (no back seat if I remember) and a smiling sister of Daun...
maybe I'll ask this year









Same here. I have been dying to just sit in for the past three years. There are two MKI's that I want to build mine towards and his is at the top. Such a sweet car.
Of course the same goes for durocco. I have wanted to go for a ride in it as well. Just too shy to ask. Maybe this year if I get so lucky.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Durocco, did ya say?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Of course the same goes for durocco.

Anson was there only on Fri last year (a goodfella!) with the promise to be there the whole weekend this year..... with the durocco?
....we will see


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I think by the time C'07 rolls up, I'll be over my shock from the last (first) ride I took in that car. Two years is enough, eh?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

damn and u didn't see the ditch. lol just messing with you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Heh heh heh. If only I turned this on!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^ coolest mod evAr


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

vwporn.com??
I'm listening


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

When I see Michael Bee's car in front of me, 








The Cannon comes in handy! GO FASTER!!
























MUAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

i need to find me some "alternative mods" for cincy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I didn't have the stones to ask Ben for a ride in it last year.... he was cruisin with a few folks (no back seat if I remember) and a smiling sister of Daun...

Meredith? Bah, she & him are roomates, no biggie. As for his car... well let's just say that I was having some traction issues in 3rd gear with it while out for a short romp around the airport not long ago. (It's stored in the hangar with mine over the winter.)
I imagine he'll have two cars at Cincy this year...










_Modified by vwdaun at 11:13 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Traction in third is overrated anyway!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I have plenty of traction in 3rd. I'll be happy to share.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I have plenty of traction in 3rd. I'll be happy to share.

+1
though i'm "only" running an 8v w/ a close ratio tranny, mine pulls like a scalded dog in 3rd >3ooorpm.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
though i'm "only" running an 8v w/ a close ratio tranny, mine pulls like a scalded dog in 3rd >3ooorpm.









Funny, that's my favorite rem zone too.. 2nd, 3rd, 4th.. whee! And since they're geared so low, you feel like you're flying w/o going too much over the speedlimit.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

3rd to 4th is my favorite shift!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

_ahhhh pffff_.... nothin beats 85 mph and 5k rpms fellas








that's a wheeeeeee


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »__ahhhh pffff_.... nothin beats 85 mph and 5k rpms fellas

really? what transmixer ya got mr bee?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

130 in 4th is overrated


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








What tranny do you run there mr. lee??


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I've got a 7 speed automatic with a muncie-posi rear end








um... no.
actually it is a 4speed. And with a Borla it sounds delicious!


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I've got a 7 speed automatic with a muncie-posi rear end








um... no.
actually it is a 4speed. And with a Borla it sounds delicious!


your transmission has a muffler???
how does that work?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







What tranny do you run there mr. lee??

stock 020 w/ .75 5th...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_

your transmission has a muffler???
how does that work?








just realised what I typed








the... um ..... high revs..... with the uh..... exhaust I chose.... and the uh..... Borla.... um..... sound good together








touche!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







just realised what I typed








the... um ..... high revs..... with the uh..... exhaust I chose.... and the uh..... Borla.... um..... sound good together








touche!

it's not good to drink beer this early. It leads to retarded typing and eventually you just pass out.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I'll have to listen to this transmission muffler at cincy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*








Good news today, I got the time off from work approved, for June 1 - 3, So I can go to Cincy, now the challenge is to finish the car, by the end of May!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's not good to drink *scotch* this early. It leads to retarded typing and eventually you just pass out.







<---- Johnny Walker Red 

fixed to my liking... how else do you think I can work?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_







Good news today, I got the time off from work approved, for June 1 - 3, So I can go to Cincy, now the challenge is to finish the car, by the end of May!









Get crackin'! You didn't tack on an extra day at each end for travel?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
fixed to my liking... how else do you think I can work?









Mmm, last night was a Glenfidddich kind of night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







just realised what I typed








the... um ..... high revs..... with the uh..... exhaust I chose.... and the uh..... Borla.... um..... sound good together








touche!

The Borla sounds good in tunnels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The Borla sounds good in tunnels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Borla sound good in tunnels, I thought they sounded good all the time








Plus I wouldn't know I don't have one


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Mine sounded pretty nice. Can't wait to hear it again in the spring.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Mine sounded pretty nice. Can't wait to hear it again in the spring.

Mine is ^_LOUD_^ But that is expected with a straight 3"


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a tt 2.0 with a dynomax. It used to do the coolest little *bbrrap!* at 3000rpm. Now I hvae a 2.25 tt with a dynomax and it dosen't do it anymore...







It sounded so good in parking garages!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

ACN tranny. I love my 3rd gear. I catch traction at the top of it and pull hard with drag radials.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

^^^ That







looks very nice. Mmmm....







...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


































More rocco pics, dangit!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

mmmmmmm louvers!!!!111!!111!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_mmmmmmm louvers!!!!111!!111!! 
















I was never really a fan of them


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I was never really a fan of them

liar http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Nope no lying from me there!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Get crackin'! You didn't tack on an extra day at each end for travel?









Daun, current plan is to leave the morning of May 30 and arrive on the evening of the 31st. Departure will be June 3, before noon and will get back to Florida the evening of the 4th.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_mmmmmmm louvers!!!!111!!111!! 









Looking for a set for my Mk 1....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Will there be any *WWW.SCIROCCO.ORG* stickers made up for this year CINCY 2007!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Will there be any *WWW.SCIROCCO.ORG* stickers made up for this year CINCY 2007!

E-mail Cathy, she may still have some left over.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Will do! 
It just seems like everytime stickers are order I get lost in the # count and never get them


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

» Topic Participation
520 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » 

_User Posts _
85roccoZ400 70 
mr lee 50 
Michael Bee 49 
timbo2132 41 
G-rocco 33 
vwdaun 31 
ginster86roc 29


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

For that matter, I may still have something left over too. Have to check & see. Color?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Doesn't matter: _White, Silver, Black_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_» Topic Participation
520 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » 

_User Posts _
85roccoZ400 70 
mr lee 50 
Michael Bee 49 
timbo2132 41 
G-rocco 33 
vwdaun 31 
ginster86roc 29 



Seems some of us are just more post whorish (is that a word?) than others...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I have some too that I wont be using now that I am down to two roccs. i might be willing to give some up for the cause as well.
Dave
Page 16 Owned!!!!111!!! WooHoo, my first










_Modified by xavsbud at 5:35 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Rockie you forgot rule #1


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Opps. Didn't know the rule of page ownage. I'm still learning.
Hey nice picture of my car. Thanks for covering for me.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_» Topic Participation
520 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » 

_User Posts _
85roccoZ400 70 
mr lee 50 
Michael Bee 49 
timbo2132 41 
G-rocco 33 
vwdaun 31 
ginster86roc 29


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










why the head thumpin' mr lee?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

why the head thumpin' mr lee?

cuz i realized that I'm the #2 whore in this thread... and maybe i should just shut up a bit more often and do my work... work, what a novel idea.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

um.... I like to talk alot


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

stop that! yer makin me thirsty!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

These pretzels are makin me _thirsty_!!


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

sorry to get off the topic of beer...
but what hotel do you all stay at, or what city? i'd like to book a room... 
also, exactly what city is this in? wilmington?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*

More Pics for Page 16!
































That smoke is oil burning off the clutch, I think.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_sorry to get off the topic of beer...
but what hotel do you all stay at, or what city? i'd like to book a room... 
also, exactly what city is this in? wilmington?

There's a Holiday Inn, and some other hotel close by, but the Holiday Inn is the standard. in 2005, I stayed in town, near Wal-Mart at the Holiday Inn experess.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

so holiday inn wilmington?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_so holiday inn wilmington?









Ya, IM sent with map linky.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

thanks. making reservations for the wilmington holiday inn now.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

timbo, can you send me that link as well?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
















That smoke is oil burning off the clutch, I think.

You are correct. We we getting some slipping of the clutch at certain times. Al thought it would help to burn a little off and it did. Still haven't taken care of the oil or exhaust leaks. Need time to do something other than work.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

hi guys all this talk about getting ready for cincy. I went and brought a new battery for my scirocco. well actually the one I have is a loaner until they can call deka and see what the listing is for the battery I want. My current "loaner" battery from puts out 880CCA







that thing starts my car is a second. which would normally take me 30 mins with a jump box on my previous battery on a cold day to do. it started today in 3 seconds of cranking.








I can't wait to find the one I want and that one puts out 1040 CCA. no more cold starting problems for me. I still have to upgrade my battery cables from 4 gauge to 0 gauge wires. and if I say the hell with it and keep the 880CCA one I can get it for the the price a regular person would pay for a cheap autozone battery.







god I love being a part of this industry.
but back tot eh scirocco topic I still have yet to tune my car for the 83lb injectors and it can still spin tires running 10:5.1 AFR under boost untuned. I still have my 52lb injectors so I'm going to tune it and see just how low I can get the AFR under cruise. If I can't get it down to at least a 14:1 afr I'm going to install my 52lb for the drive to cincy.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

send it to me too. wonder how much it cost vs. camping. because if its cold as hell I would perfer the inn over grass and a few quilts.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
cuz i realized that I'm the #2 whore in this thread... and maybe i should just shut up a bit more often and do my work... work, what a novel idea.









_No need to be ashamed mr.lee_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









Umm beer


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Who's Sciroccois this??

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ya, IM sent with map linky.

Hey Timbo2132 through that link my way also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Need to figure out how much I need to say


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_
If I can't get it down to at least a 14:1 afr I'm going to install my 52lb for the drive to cincy.








Isn't 14:1 afr alittle to lean? Wouldn't you be safer with a 12.5:1 or so under boost







Or are you trying to get to 14:1 for idle








Even if you have to through your 52lb injectors in CINCY 2007 is were it at!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm trying to do 14:1 cruise down the highway. boost is a completely different story. boost is 11:1-12:1AFR. I idle now at 12:1 AFR with 83lb injectors. with the 52lb ones Lugnuts got my idle down to 15.1 AFR. I'm not worried about idle. I'm more worried about cruise. because I really haven't driven the car yet or even tuned it yet so I don't know how low I can go with it yet. but I'm worried about gas consumption. because if I cruise at 12:1 AFR then that a lot of gas stops from here to cincy. I don't have a cat to worry about







so its just the gas usage I'm worried about more.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Just typing this because that's way more fun than clicking the 'track this topic' button (I'm way behind).


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ya, IM sent with map linky.

hey fellas... I think Daun is attempting to set something up for all of us at the Inn... maybe they'll work with all of us.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Most Excellent!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_thanks. making reservations for the wilmington holiday inn now.









Doood - wait'll I get the group block rate set up. They make it at least a little cheaper....
I'm trying to get to this this week. Pray for crappy weather around here tomorrow so I can sneak away from work for a bit.


_Modified by vwdaun at 11:21 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Plus, that big holliday Inn is relly nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

o relly? 
BAD speller


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Post us some pictures of the planes, Daun!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Who's Sciroccois this??


That would be Rose and she belongs to the man with the brisket.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Post us some pictures of the planes, Daun!

Yes, please show us what we will see at Wilmington


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Completely understandable








Yeah gas consumption is going to be a big issue here too!

Edit for ownage and rule # 1










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:15 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Quote, originally posted by 85roccoZ400 » 
Who's Sciroccois this??


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
That would be Rose and she belongs to the man with the brisket.








who might that be







Would that be Chuck's car??


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

the man....
Chuck Blue.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Chuck Blue.









That the Chuck I was referring too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_o relly? 
BAD speller
















helping keep this thread orly-free!
but hey, so i'm a bad speller/typist sometimes. if memory serves, I was drinking ome Jamesons.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

THE WIDDOW MAKER!!









Saving your Scirocco's ass since 1975!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








That is the only jack that fix under my car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Not even one of those low-profile floorjacks?
this one has a minium height of 3.75", that *should* be low enough, right?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Actually I can use a standard floor jack I just need to remove the cup on top








But I am sure before the year is over I will need the one you posted


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

More Picture fun!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_










*sigh*
As I stare out across a semi-snow covered landscape, not to mention a salt-colored '86 Scirocco....
Is it June yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

it's snowing here right now... and all I want to do is DRIVE!!!!!11


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it's snowing here right now... and all I want to do is DRIVE!!!!!11

here too.... QUAT-heaven


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*








No snow here


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I want snow... I want a day off work. I'd clen out the garage and *perhaps* get started on a pre-cincy item or two.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

We had snow here in Charleston for a couple of hours back in 2004. It was pretty while it was falling and didn't stick long enough to make a nasty mess. We had fluries this past November. but that didn't amount to anything...


_Modified by xavsbud at 8:06 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I want snow... I want a day off work. I'd clen out the garage and *perhaps* get started on a pre-cincy item or two.

Lucky you. If it snows, I still have to go to work and sell belts for snow blowers all day long.








(I don't know why people don't get that a v-belt for a car is not gonna work on a snowblower, they're too skinny).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

You should take us a pic as it is now, Daun! I always imagine Wilmington to be a tropical wonderland! Cause that's the only time I've been there.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

so, I'll be there...
And I can't wait to meet ginster's car....*drool*
can I sit in it??? that would make my ass very happy


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Will there be any *WWW.SCIROCCO.ORG* stickers made up for this year CINCY 2007!

Yep, I likely have the stickers you asked for before, but we never got co-ordinated enough to get their ownership transferred..... I'm probably easier to find than most people, so just look for the crazy lady with the leopardskin seat covers and the hair that needs restraint. I have a few of the big ones for under the hatch spoiler that people never paid me for too, so I'll sell them off if anyone wants them.
Cathy. posting from the kid's alias.....as if he ever hits the strip, pffft.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Cathy - I'll take another big hath sticker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Mrs. Lee! How good of you to join the nuthouse in here!
(any pics from dc yet?)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Cathy,
I am down for a big hatch sticker also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will come a looking for you!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

So how much did rob have to pay you to make an account?








Welcome aboard mrs lee!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_so, I'll be there...

very cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_And I can't wait to meet ginster's car....*drool*

awwww....*blush*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_can I sit in it???

absolutely!

_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_that would make my ass very happy









well then....









_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Welcome aboard mrs lee!

indeed!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Anybody remember Peter's bird catch last year?
























(heh heh, yeah, Peter drives FAST!!!)
Here's our Tony!








You're gonne be there this year, right!?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's our Tony!








You're gonne be there this year, right!?









Heck Tony lives a lot closer now, it'll be an easy 3.5 - 4 hour drive for him this time.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_hey fellas... I think Daun is attempting to set something up for all of us at the Inn... maybe they'll work with all of us. 

Update: They're drawing up the paperwork for the room block, but I probably won't have it in my hands until early next week. Looks like the rate will be around $92 / night which is still pretty damn good considering the facilities.
I'll post contact info as soon as everything's official.
Oh yeah, who's volunteering to spearhead the campground reservations / setup?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

just to add something...
for all of the 'cincy virgins' this year, if you opt to stay @ the H-Inn you will find it quite nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bed or floor


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

How will hotels be taken care of? Will we need to pay now / in advance, or are you just setting up reservations now? How have you guys done it in the past ?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And Mrs. Lee! How good of you to join the nuthouse in here!
(any pics from dc yet?)

Thanks!!! You'll have to talk to rob about that...he's the camera commander...
The wedding was great, my dad got TRASHED...never seen him like that...it was bbbbbaaaaaddddd...he got to the point where he was walking around telling everyone he loves them...
Woot!!! Can't wait for Cincy!!! Does the hotel have a pool???


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_How will hotels be taken care of? Will we need to pay now / in advance, or are you just setting up reservations now? How have you guys done it in the past ?

Yeah I am interested in knowing this also! Also how many room get reserved!
Do we need to start making head counts?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Thanks!!! You'll have to talk to rob about that...he's the camera commander...
The wedding was great, my dad got TRASHED...never seen him like that...it was bbbbbaaaaaddddd...he got to the point where he was walking around telling everyone he loves them...
Woot!!! Can't wait for Cincy!!! Does the hotel have a pool???

Oops...how did that happen...I'm still learing how to work this thingie...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Oops...how did that happen...I'm still learing how to work this thingie...

Must log out and then in before posting








I'll forgive you this time!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mrs lee is a interntes noob


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Oops...how did that happen...I'm still learing how to work this thingie...

you only have two posts... give it time








Working thingies can be fun.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I know what IMO and LMAO means!!! I'm not that retarded...although I am a bit slow...it happens
Oh ****!!! Page 18...

_Modified by mrs lee at 7:52 AM 2-1-2007_ OWNAGE!!!


_Modified by mrs lee at 7:53 AM 2-1-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

1st step to get out of noob status
you must edit your last post and add *OWNAGE*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_How will hotels be taken care of? Will we need to pay now / in advance, or are you just setting up reservations now? How have you guys done it in the past ?

I'm blocking 10 rooms. Once that is finalized, you will need to call the hotel and reserve your room, and mention you're with "scirocco.org" for the rate discount.
I'm trying for doubles in order to miximize cramming of people into rooms. Discuss amongst yourselves who's rooming with who.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Then add rule #1


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

what is rule #1??


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

thanks Daun!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_what is rule #1??

Adding a picture











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:07 AM 2-1-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_*BIG* thanks to Daun!

must go back to work now!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

Rule Number ONE!









MMmmmMMMMM!! Yummy yummy whitecat tailights...








P.S. Somebody sell me some!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
MMmmmMMMMM!! Yummy yummy whitecat tailights...
P.S. Somebody sell me some!
















where were you a year ago when I couldn't give a set away!
I have a set put there is no white on the reverse light!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

corrado_quest had some for sale last I knew.
He's local to me, so if you pick them up, I'll deliver them for ya!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Timbo you should check http://www.ebay.de 
I bought mine from a guy in Germany $25 US + shipping was $20 and i got them in a week.
_Total came to $45_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I wonder if daun can go back and add a poll - what are you driving to cincy, Mk1 mk2 or kia?
It'd be interesting to get an idea of what the distribution is.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I wonder if daun can go back and add a poll - what are you driving to cincy, Mk1 mk2 or kia?
It'd be interesting to get an idea of what the distribution is.


why don't _you_ do that greg? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I wonder if daun can go back and add a poll - what are you driving to cincy, Mk1 mk2 or kia?
It'd be interesting to get an idea of what the distribution is.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great Idea! but I don't think you can add a poll


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I wonder if daun can go back and add a poll - what are you driving to cincy, Mk1 mk2 or kia?
It'd be interesting to get an idea of what the distribution is.

That info is usually on the signup page, which is deliberately not going up 'til a month-ish or so before Cincy.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That info is usually on the signup page, which is deliberately not going up 'til a month-ish or so before Cincy.


10-4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i mummember that from last year.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*

My first Cincy, I drove from Denver to Cincy in ONE DAY. Yeah, 18 hours and 30 minutes straight in one go. That is 1,231 miles. Not only that, I did it with my *wife* in the car.
Beat THAT!!






















I have TWO cars in THREE of the aerial shots, and I don't even live in the Excited States of America! Okay, I didn't own one of them yet in the one pic, but still....that's not bad...
And today's sobering news: Three months, twenty seven days. Yep!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! 
I gots me some work to get to!! Yipes!!
Cathy, still from the kid's login...hmmmm, where should I start a flame war with it ? Maybe the Jetta forum....<EG>
Cathy


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Dragthis)*

Well I messed that up, it was supposed to be in a quote box. 








What the hell, a gratuitous WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
for good measure!!!!
Dragthis' mommy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Dragthis)*

put the drink down, step away from computer


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

lol
You get a gold star for trying, Cath!
On dailup, even!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Rule Number ONE!









Finally! Somebody took a picture of my nephew's car!
NO! Not the hot MK I! The POS looking MK II with 187 wHp.








Two 8V turbo Rocco's side by side.








Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to my nephew for letting me drive it to Cincy while my never ending project car wasn't ready.
Will be this year if I have to trade my left testicle to make it happen.








I know, it's worth all of $.0002










_Modified by J. Daniel at 6:29 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm blocking 10 rooms. Once that is finalized, you will need to call the hotel and reserve your room, and mention you're with "scirocco.org" for the rate discount.
I'm trying for doubles in order to miximize cramming of people into rooms. Discuss amongst yourselves who's rooming with who.









at the holiday inn or the holiday inn express?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*

I'm not a rocket scientist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm not a rocket scientist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

lmao


----------



## pgfinster (Sep 9, 2006)

can we bring tents??


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (pgfinster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgfinster* »_can we bring tents??









Only if you're camping at the campsite (Cowan Lake). The sign up for that goes up before the Cincy one.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm not a rocket scientist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

I've stayed at 16 hotels in the last two years on different trips. Of those, 14 have been Holiday Inn Express. It FRIKIN KICKS ASS!








So, we got:
Wendy's
Holiday Inn Express
Advvvvaaaaaannnnce Autoparts (not for anything serious though)
Wal-Mart for those Hand wipes that I am insane about.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to my nephew for letting me drive it to Cincy while my never ending project car wasn't ready.

Now what you NEED to do Dan, is get your nephew to come out here as well! I'm beginning to think he doesn't exist, we just hear about him all the time. Is he really your alter-ego?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_at the holiday inn or the holiday inn express?









Holiday Inn. The Express is in town, about 5 miles away.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Now what you NEED to do Dan, is get your nephew to come out here as well! I'm beginning to think he doesn't exist, we just hear about him all the time. Is he really your alter-ego?









I've met him. But... then again... each time I've had a







or two... so who knows?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wendy's
Holiday Inn Express

Mmmmm, Wendy's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just ate there tonight.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Anybody remember Peter's bird catch last year?
(heh heh, yeah, Peter drives FAST!!!)


Tweety bird at Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:30 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Now what you NEED to do Dan, is get your nephew to come out here as well! I'm beginning to think he doesn't exist, we just hear about him all the time. Is he really your alter-ego?









Maybe it's like the legend of TBerk and ScottyW, they're never in the same place at the same time. Sort of like Superman and Clark Kent...now if both showed up with both of those sweet turbocharged machines, THAT would be delightful eh? And what of Scotty and Tosha? Both of them need to make it there too...mind you? right now I'd be happy with a good warm spell....seems hard to think of getting cooked in the sun at Cincy when it's winter.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
So, we got:
Wendy's
Holiday Inn Express
Advvvvaaaaaannnnce Autoparts (not for anything serious though)
Wal-Mart for those Hand wipes that I am insane about.









What about the car wash


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
What about the car wash









Car wash? What's that?








heh heh heh.
Also owning page 19 around here!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








and you forgot rule #1








One post off from *OWNAGE*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
632 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first.
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 *100*
mr lee 59 
Michael Bee 58 
timbo2132 51 
vwdaun 40 
G-rocco 39 
ginster86roc 33


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
632 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first.
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 *100*
mr lee 59 
Michael Bee 58 
timbo2132 51 
vwdaun 40 
*G-rocco 39 *
ginster86roc 33 










Well, at least i rank in the top 7


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Wow! I have almost as many posts as Mr. Bee does!
Now *That's* scary!































A rare shot of Carl in his car:








Back to florida! I hope somebody can caravan with ya this year!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

I have TWO cars in THREE of the aerial shots, and I don't even live in the Excited States of America! Okay, I didn't own one of them yet in the one pic, but still....that's not bad...
Cathy

If you go by the drive-by shootings from 2005, I had two 8V's and two 2L 16V's there - and as much as I love the Headache (insert obligatory comment about navel piercings) I must admit that this was my favourite:








2005 was the "no tech procedure" year for me too, IIRC, no pics of me with my feet sticking out from under someone else's car.
Drew 


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:21 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm beginning to think he doesn't exist, we just hear about him all the time. Is he really your alter-ego?









Makes perfect sense since he seems to get everything before I do.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Now what you NEED to do Dan, is get your nephew to come out here as well! 

Yeah, I'm working on that.
No such thing as too many turbo Roccos!








On a different note: after a litany of small irritating problems that were stopping me dead I finally got my car running last night on MS II along with a computer that I could actually datalog with and run the tuning software.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
If you go by the drive-by shootings from 2005, I had two 8V's and two 2L 16V's there

LOL! You were just being a car-wh*re is all. Take 'em for a little fun and be on your way.









_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_I must admit that this was my favourite:









Well she IS a pretty car if I do say so myself. But then again, I'm a little biased.









_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_2005 was the "no tech procedure" year for me too, IIRC, no pics of me with my feet sticking out from under someone else's car.

And IIRC, it just about drove you MAD. Not to worry, I'm sure someone will come up with SOMETHING for you to do this year.











_Modified by vwdaun at 8:39 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Yeah, I'm working on that.
No such thing as too many turbo Roccos!









Well work harder on it then. Like Cathy said, it's similar to the Tosha / Scott situation... they are just the same person living on two coasts.

_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_On a different note: after a litany of small irritating problems that were stopping me dead I finally got my car running last night on MS II along with a computer that I could actually datalog with and run the tuning software.






























WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















Wow, and with so much time before Cincy this year.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wow, and with so much time before Cincy this year.









Oh, don't get your hopes up.
There are still a lot of things that need to be done to the car so there's still an opportunity for my now famous "I can't make Cincy this year" lament.








You know I'll be there though.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Oh, don't get your hopes up.
There are still a lot of things that need to be done to the car so there's still an opportunity for my now famous "I can't make Cincy this year" lament.








You know I'll be there though.
















I have my hopes up! You will have this car at CINCY.
If my car is going you shouldn't have any problem getting yours there


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I want to see both these cars at cincy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Punsxatawney Phill (of groundhog day fame) did not see his shadow today, meaning spring will come early (in theory)
So, we'll have a nice spring to wrap up all of these loose ends on our 'roccos, in time for Cincy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Punsxatawney Phill (of groundhog day fame) did not see his shadow today, meaning spring will come early (in theory)
So, we'll have a nice spring to wrap up all of these loose ends on our 'roccos, in time for Cincy.








does it really matter on the calander there is still 6 more weeks of winter








_Edit for the 9600_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Punsxatawney Phill (of groundhog day fame) did not see his shadow today, meaning spring will come early (in theory)
So, we'll have a nice spring to wrap up all of these loose ends on our 'roccos, in time for Cincy.

Phil's an upstart, but the real prognosticator (Wiarton Willie) also predicted an early spring. Unfortunately he didn't predict it will be a cold and wild leadup to spring, but we know it will be.
Drew


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Let's see pics of everyone's Scirocco Roadside Repair Kit.
Who had the most gear in their hatch last year? Anyone bring anything big like a spare tranny or engine?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
Let's see pics of everyone's Scirocco Roadside Repair Kit.


x2 
Oh Snap, 
I am going to have to put one of these together this years


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







does it really matter on the calander there is still 6 more weeks of winter








_Edit for the 9600_

whats that. put two layers of clothes on some coffee and a cold pill and start wrenching. I'm working on my car at night in 30 degree weather.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Problem being the car isn't in the garage so running light out there is a PITA.
Don't worry tomorrow I will be out there


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

lights







I use a pen light. 
lol but yea I see your point. I work in front of the house and I use a jeep spot light with a bigg battery. that light last 7 hours on one charge and I think it has like 2 million candle light power. don't know for sure but I know it lights up my whole car and the block when its on.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
Let's see pics of everyone's Scirocco Roadside Repair Kit.

-spare alt belt
-1.5L g12 coolant
-2x amsoil 20-50 series 2ooo
-common metric box end wrenches/screw drivers/etc.
and for the GTG
-beach chair <---*important*
-beach umbrella <---*important*
-blanket
-insect repellent (though i did not need it)
-frisbee <---*important*
-vw flag to adorn the premises
and
-myself
wet weather gear would prolly be advisable too, though it was not needed last year...y'know..._just in case_.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
Let's see pics of everyone's Scirocco Roadside Repair Kit.

mine was a cooler full of beer. and....nothing
i think i had vice grips, and the allen wrence to remove my adapters


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

*car:*
serpentine belts
- one full length
- one to bypass charger
coolant hoses
- upper & lower
- msc
oil & other fluids
car cleaning kit 
- a lot of crap








portable jack (not the widdow maker)
full size spare (bbs ra)
tool kit
- everything under the sun
*gtg:* 
beach towel, soccer ball, hackey sac, lawn chair(s), umbrella, kite, remote control truck







, stash of water balloons, water balloon launcher, 2 cases of boulevard wheat, water, gatoraid, snacks, laptop, & mrs lee.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_[remote control truck







,


ooooooh
what kind?
i have a t-maxx hopped up with some aluminum


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_car cleaning kit 

+1
how'd i forget that?

















a must for cleansing off 16hrs of road grime/dead bugs/brake dust/etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: 
detailing kit to include, but not limited to:
-tire dressing
-suds
-wash mitt
-windex/glass clnr
-papertowels
-plenty of microfibre towels <---b/c sharing is caring
-chamois
-dash duster
-exterior duster
-latex gloves (so's i don't muss my cuticles







) <--








it all fits nicely in an empty oil box in the trunk too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:08 PM 2-2-2007_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:09 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Car:
Extra Oil Pan


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Car:
Extra Oil Pan










are you *that* dumped?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

This _is not the current ride height_ older picture from when the coils first went on.








Tape measure length is 3.25" 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2850262



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:18 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I just bring Timbo and his rolling tool box.








And he brings me, for changing his brake pads in the rain.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I just bring Timbo and his rolling tool box.








And he brings me, for changing his brake pads in the rain.


a friend in need is a friend, indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

a friend in need is a friend, indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a friend to me is better


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Tape measure length is 3.25" 


okay so that's pretty low...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

And I know OHIO has 3 inch raised enterances! 
Or 
at least that is the case by my parents area


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

This is one of 4 boxes:








I lost a caliper carrier bolt. However, I had THREE extras!!!








sciroccojim hard at work!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL! You were just being a car-wh*re is all. Take 'em for a little fun and be on your way.










yeah, that's me all right







Although usually I spend my time under the hood instead of behind the wheel. And I didn't have any tools with me here, so it doesn't count:










_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And IIRC, it just about drove you MAD. Not to worry, I'm sure someone will come up with SOMETHING for you to do this year.










I seem to recall that Cathy was following me around and yelling "is that a tech procedure?" at me everytime I rolled my sleeves up. It was hell. 
Idle hands are the devil's work I guess...








Drew



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 10:38 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Road trip provisions:
-two bags of grass
-seventy-five pellets of mescaline
-five sheets of high-powered blotter acid
-a saltshaker half-full of cocaine
-a whole multi colored collection of uppers, downers, laughers, screamers
Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls
*edit for the big 2-0!*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Road trip provisions:
-two bags of grass
-seventy-five pellets of mescaline
-five sheets of high-powered blotter acid
-a saltshaker half-full of cocaine
-a whole multi colored collection of uppers, downers, laughers, screamers
Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey ginster since Ill probably caravaning with you, you might want to bring some tools and Scirocco parts. I got the rest.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (type53b_gtd)*

I think Scott Rags Painters wipes should be the official sponsor of Cincy 2007!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*

Im partial to these








are the painters wipes better?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Road trip provisions:
-two bags of grass
-seventy-five pellets of mescaline
-five sheets of high-powered blotter acid
-a saltshaker half-full of cocaine
-a whole multi colored collection of uppers, downers, laughers, screamers
Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls
*edit for the big 2-0!*

your staying at the hotel right


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to get there before press registration ends or else Ill have to pay for the suite.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_

ooooooh
what kind?
i have a t-maxx hopped up with some aluminum

I'm trying to buy a Nitro off my buddy... looks kinda like this.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_ I got the rest.


what....V_this_V?!?

_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Road trip provisions:
-two bags of grass
-seventy-five pellets of mescaline
-five sheets of high-powered blotter acid
-a saltshaker half-full of cocaine
-a whole multi colored collection of uppers, downers, laughers, screamers
Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls



_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
your staying at the hotel right


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_are the painters wipes better?

I don't know, but they work great and are $3.xx for a tub of 30 rags at Wal Mart. They're small, but one usually does the trick for grimy hands.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

On man, I have an RC-10 that I stopped using cause the batteries died. Im going to build new batteries and bring it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_I have an RC-10


_memories..._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

_memories..._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know, right. I forgot I had it until now. It probably has 3 inches of dust on it. All I remember doing to it is putting a "Green Machine" in it and upgrading the shocks to something better.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

man, i used to have *all kinds* of hop up parts for my r/c.
still have my trophies from back in the day, too.....somewhere.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









the t-maxx with original body and street tires (jetta body is just for when it is sitting around)
and the .....car lol
both nitro, but only the t-maxx is fun


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

Man, what's the nearest airport to your place? 


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Road trip provisions:
-two bags of grass
-seventy-five pellets of mescaline
-five sheets of high-powered blotter acid
-a saltshaker half-full of cocaine
-a whole multi colored collection of uppers, downers, laughers, screamers
Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls
*edit for the big 2-0!*


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_Man, what's the nearest airport to your place? 



Ill be in Greenville third week in February http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Im partial to these








are the painters wipes better?

These suck. Trust me. 








... i know ...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (webthread)*

This event is at an airport, in Wilmington, Ohio (Private). 
As far as a public/commercial that would be Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
These suck. Trust me. 








... i know ...
















So if the BIWs work pretty good for me I should expect some serious hand-cleaning action from the other ones, correct? Will you be able to live with yourself if I dont get the hand-cleaning action I will be looking forward to? Its all on the line timbo, all on the line.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (TooRoundTDI)*

Trust me, man. I've been using these painter's wipes since last year. When I saw those industrial wipes, I was like HELL YEAH! BIGGER WIPES!!
But, those industrial wipes don't clean well, they stink weird, they rip, and they are just plain weak.
PAINTER'S WIPES FTW!! They won't dissapoint!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*

GROUNDHOG DAY!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_GROUNDHOG DAY!!!

DONT' DRIVE ANGRY!!!!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
DONT' DRIVE ANGRY!!!!









WHY ARE YOU GUYS YELLING?!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (TooRoundTDI)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

I FORGOT TO TAKE THE CAPS OFF!
there.. better. I am excited about g-hog day.... know why?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

Got any good recipes?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









"that's pretty good for a quadraped.... remember side of yer eye... side of yer eye..."


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Got any good recipes?









they are in your garage


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

Tell tooround I got the grass part covered.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*

from your lawn mower?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_This event is at an airport, in Wilmington, Ohio (Private). 
As far as a public/commercial that would be Cincinnati, Ohio.

Wilmington's airport is open to the public, just not a big airport, ya know?
And as for commercial, Cincinnati is a tossup between Columbus and Dayton, and is my 3rd choice when flying commercial. Easiest for anyone retrieving you would be (in order) Columbus, Dayton, Cincinnati.
So reserve your flight now....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Tell tooround I got the grass part covered.









mrs lee is baking brownies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
"that's pretty good for a quadraped.... remember side of yer eye... side of yer eye..."

Don't drive angry...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (impulse byer)*

Here's two of my rides: WRX, after market rims (rear), headlight conversion (they actually work). And the MachV.









_Modified by smithma7 at 7:50 PM 2-2-2007_


_Modified by smithma7 at 7:51 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

wow, i seriously think those would fit INSIDE my wheel


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
mrs lee is baking brownies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


with chocolate chips?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (webthread)*

is the butter green?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is the pope catholic?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Does he poop in the woods?
Damn, beat me to it. Flood protection







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:31 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Know what this thread needs more of?
SCIROCCOS!!

EAT SCIROCCOS!!
















































AAAANNND, It's sciroccojim's majestic mythical 88 Scirocco. You almost never see it, it's so rare! In fact, this picture of it alone is worth thousands of dollars!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, those BBS ra's on jimbo's car... 
almost as hot as the ats cups...
I wonder if he'd part with the BBS for my Jetta ?








And Chuck does the whole brisket thing.... if there was a decent way to do it, I'd bring out a bushel or two of chesapeake bay blue crabs with lots of old bay.... teach folks how to pick a crab.
Damnit, I'm hungry now.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I'm lovin' Jim's RAs too...one of my favorites, but they are no fun to clean!!


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And Chuck does the whole brisket thing.... if there was a decent way to do it, I'd bring out a bushel or two of chesapeake bay blue crabs with lots of old bay.... teach folks how to pick a crab.
Damnit, I'm hungry now.

hehehe...you said crabs


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

this is the most scirocco talking I seen in a log time. and its still on scirocco after all these pages and posts.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

















Yes! I couldnt see the picture earlier when I was at work. Thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Tell tooround I got the grass part covered.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Know what this thread needs more of?
SCIROCCOS!!

EAT SCIROCCOS!!


















... Is that a Helios Blue Slegato I see?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
... Is that a Helios Blue Slegato I see?









I thought that was Scourge's flat-black darth-vader lookin' Scirocco...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I thought that was Scourge's flat-black darth-vader lookin' Scirocco...

Yup. All those pics I just posted are from Cincy 05


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I thought that was Scourge's flat-black darth-vader lookin' Scirocco...

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a weiner, 'er, a WINNER. Although he reportedly got the bodykit in the junkyard from a wrecked Slegato.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Jim's car = http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Daun, since Cincy is your thing, you go to all the trouble of the hosting/planning, etc - 
What's *your* favorte thing or part of cincy?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ 
What's *your* favorte thing or part of cincy?


when everybody leaves?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

when everybody leaves?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_when everybody leaves?









That's the worst part IMO. It doesn't hit till about 6 hours down the road on the way home. PCD really sucks @$$!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ PCD really sucks @$$!

post cincy disorder?
or is it
post cincy depression?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

2nd for me.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate post GTG depression!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_or better yet, who all is going camping again?
Mike? Tony?
Ill be in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hOLY Crap I knew my ears were burning......YEs Camping Cheap!!!! Money for Jack!!!








Sorry It took so long to answer....My job is different now and I dont have the play by play options I did before!!










_Modified by Neptuno at 3:30 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
That's the worst part IMO. It doesn't hit till about 6 hours down the road on the way home. PCD really sucks @$$!

The caravans help to alleviate it - but the Monday morning thing really sucks. I usually crash at Cath's before heading north, and once I hit that Hamilton rush hour thing, I know it's over...








But enough of this depressing talk, we're supposed to be looking forward to GOING to Cincy, not being depressed about LEAVING it...!
Drew


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

hey do you smell diesel?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hey Daun, since Cincy is your thing, you go to all the trouble of the hosting/planning, etc - 
What's *your* favorte thing or part of cincy?

Man, that's a difficult question to answer. I would have to say it's probably getting to see and chat with, in person, the people that I've become friends with online. Yeah, the car is the common theme, but it's really about the people.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*








PCD


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Man, that's a difficult question to answer. I would have to say it's probably getting to see and chat with, in person, the people that I've become friends with online. Yeah, the car is the common theme, but it's really *about Rodolfo's Red Interior. It is so Sexy!!!.* 

hey Daun, I fixed that for you ehehehehe.......








No but really as Daun mention before It is the people.....I love knowing I am not the only crazy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Well it looks like I might be coming to Cincy this year, depends on if I get the vaca time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*MORE PICS!*

Yesssss.. More pics.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_hey do you smell diesel?









I ALWAYS smell diesel...








Drew


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

My wife wants to know If Cincy is kind of a Woodstock Scirocco thing? She's grinning and asking if she can wear her tye-dye t-shirt?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*








she can wear anything she want


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I think she wants to wear a tye-dye shirt....








c'mon Spinney... keep up!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
c'mon Spinney... keep up!!!

Sorry Saturday Night, mind in gutter


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

...Picture Patrol....

...10-4... This is Picture Patrol...
...Picture assistance Required on page 22...
...Posting pics, will advise...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_...Picture Patrol....

...10-4... This is Picture Patrol...
...Picture assistance Required on page 22...
...Posting pics, will advise...







































I love Airports and Sciroccos!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

There's Red!!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Me in Daun's parent's garage .. swapping my starter. Nothing like driving 2500 miles with a bum starter. The first days of my trip out there the motor was on for 14 hours straight. Nuts

















Here's me after wrenching and going into the SCIROCCO formation.









2002!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Scirocco owners are nuts.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_
Scirocco owners are nuts.









I would have to agree.


----------



## DieselRoc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

New to this thread. Sure would like to catch up with some other Rocco owners at this upcomming jamborie. I'm almost tempted to make the event. However, my car and I have some unfinished business, like a '98 Jetta fuse box sprawled out on the floorboard. I think I saw your Corrado post demonstrating relocation of the fuse box and relays to the passanger side. Hmm...tempting. Here's some info on my '84 Scirocco.
'98 Jetta donor
Rocketchip
.205 injectors
This car moves out, but I could really use some help getting the project completed. It needs a pile of work! I'll post a couple of pics soon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (DieselRoc)*

Do you know 81SciroccoS - Eric in Northglen? He's building an 81 rocco TDI.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (DieselRoc)*

*DieselRoc* , Hope to see you at Cincy, you also have an IM.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_









I love this! Hadn't seen it before.
I'm hoping to get a couppla the mars red Scirocco's together in a picture this year.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (DieselRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselRoc* »_New to this thread. Sure would like to catch up with some other Rocco owners at this upcomming jamborie. I'm almost tempted to make the event. However, my car and I have some unfinished business, like a '98 Jetta fuse box sprawled out on the floorboard. I think I saw your Corrado post demonstrating relocation of the fuse box and relays to the passanger side. Hmm...tempting. Here's some info on my '84 Scirocco.
'98 Jetta donor
Rocketchip
.205 injectors
This car moves out, but I could really use some help getting the project completed. It needs a pile of work! I'll post a couple of pics soon.

Hi (fellow) DieselRoc. Looking forward to seeing some pics. What kind of issues are you running up against? Did you replace the factory box/relay plate with the A3 Jetta one? It should be doable to mount the A3 box in the Scirocco with some bracket modification. Are you running the A3 instrument cluster or the Scirocco one?
Drew (84 IDI TD swap, and some TDIs)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm hoping to get a couppla the mars red Scirocco's together in a picture this year.


I'm down count me in


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm hoping to get a couppla the mars red Scirocco's together in a picture this year.

X3


----------



## DieselRoc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Good to hear from you fellow diesel Rocco owner. Work is slow on my '84 TDI. I'm figuring on posting details on the forum called "Scirocco TDI? are there any?". My instrument cluster, and fuse/relay panel are from the Jetta. The fuse panel hangs at an angle by a single bracket. There is a real question of available room on the driver side, thus the consideration to move it under the passenger side dash. I know there are at least two other members, moonstation 2000 and TooRoundTDI, who have donor diesel engines and are pursuing a diesel Scirocco. Perhaps some day there will be a nice diesel contingency at the Cincinati gathering. I can tell you that the TDI swap turns out nicely. I've never owned a car that moves out like this. Trouble is, I leave a trail of smoke a mile long. I'ts about time for me to invest in VAG-com to get things under control!


----------



## DieselRoc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hi (fellow) DieselRoc. Looking forward to seeing some pics. 
Drew (84 IDI TD swap, and some TDIs)


Hi Drew,
Here is a link to a few pics I just took!
Andy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...43389


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (DieselRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselRoc* »_ I know there are at least two other members, moonstation 2000 and TooRoundTDI, who have donor diesel engines and are pursuing a diesel Scirocco. Perhaps some day there will be a nice diesel contingency at the Cincinati gathering.

There never seems to be a shortage of oil burners at Cincy. Mine made its first trek about two weeks after I finished the swap, and last year she made trip number 6 sporting a 1.9. This year, Scirocco gods willing, she'll be back for number 7 with yet another upgrade.

_Quote, originally posted by *DieselRoc* »_ I can tell you that the TDI swap turns out nicely. I've never owned a car that moves out like this. Trouble is, I leave a trail of smoke a mile long. I'ts about time for me to invest in VAG-com to get things under control!

Indeed, the torque is something else to behold, and in such a light chassis, well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll follow the thread you posted above, for fear the non-compression ignition types get irate about us hijacking the Cincy thread eh?








Drew


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

here is my list:
1. fix stereo speakers
2. fix exhaust to drive the car
3. fix intercooler piping
4. fix muffler
5. street tune car
6. get historic tags
7. fix rear hatch shocks
8. fix oil temp gauge
9. bring vems to cincy or sell.
10. DON'T blow my motor before cincy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (DieselRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselRoc* »_
Hi Drew,
Here is a link to a few pics I just took!
Andy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...43389

Andy,
Right now, your car is on the top of my (very short) list of vehicles I'd really like to take a ride in at Cincy this year.







I've got a candidate for a swap, just need to find a wrecked TDI somewhere....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Another weekend gone, no cincy prep-work done.
Although today, I did take the ATS wheels off the car, they had Kumho tires 

_Quote »_The ECSTA SPT (KU31) is KUMHO's Ultra High Performance Summer tire developed for sports cars, coupes and sedans. The ECSTA SPT was designed to offer grip, handling, comfort, wear and good looks in order to provide enthusiastic drivers the ability to "Drive Hard 'Go Big' Look Good." ECSTA SPT tires are not intended to be driven in near-freezing temperatures, through snow or on ice.

And I put on the teardrops I had (on the Jetta in the summer)

_Quote »_The AVID H4s/V4s radials are Yokohama's High Performance All-Season tires designed to take everyday driving to a new level of comfort and confidence. The AVID H4s/V4s radials were developed to provide sporty cars, coupes and sedans with good treadwear, responsive handling and year-round traction, even in light snow.

This will be helpful in the long run, as it moves more crap around in the garage in the never-ending quest to clean it up a bit to make a half-decent workspace.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I have a few questions about this get-together.. 
1st.. Where do you guys sleep for the 3 days of this Event? ( do you camp out there? or do you get a hotel?)
2nd. What happens Each day of the Event?
3rd.. Do you guys swap parts there? 
4th.. I really dont know anything about this whole thing.. Im going to save some money up and go this year.. and i need to know the details of the whole thing. Cause if i can camp out there, ill do it to save some money.. but anyone just chime in and let me know what happens in the 3 days of the event.. 
5th.. and what kinda money do you bring..? Im coming from Iowa.... I mapquested it and its about a 10 hour drive.. so im thinking about atleast for gas back and forth 200 bucks.. ( thats probably abit more than ill need)... and i need to know about lodging.. thats where the other money comes into play..
6th.. i dont know which car to bring. I think ill have my 85 ABA 8v Scirocco ready to go by then.. Or should i bring the 16V.. Im kinda leaning towards the 8v.. Im doing some stuff on it that i dont think anyone has done before on a mk2 Rocco.. hmmmm..


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (type53b_gtd)*

_Modified by type53b_gtd at 10:38 AM 2-2-2007_[/QUOTE]
I seem to recall that Cathy was following me around and yelling "is that a tech procedure?" at me everytime I rolled my sleeves up. It was hell. 
Idle hands are the devil's work I guess...








Drew

_Modified by type53b_gtd at 10:38 AM 2-2-2007_[/QUOTE]
Me???? yelling? I just can't see it. But that was the funniest thing EVER. "Nope, not wrenching this time". Yeah, sure! 
And Hell, since when is Cincy hell, give your head a shake man. I'll have to keep up on this thread a bit more, seems my good name and my silver headache are being maligned. 
Cathy, still too lazy to log in on my own...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_ 1st.. Where do you guys sleep for the 3 days of this Event? ( do you camp out there? or do you get a hotel?) 

Both are correct! Camping is at a campground in town.

_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_ 2nd. What happens Each day of the Event?

Pretty much whatever. Friday, everybody rolls in. We have pizza. Saturday is the main event. We watch a movie then. That's also the day we do the cars in the field to make letters thing. Sunday is a drive and going home time.

_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_ 3rd.. Do you guys swap parts there? 
 
Yup. Just make a pile behind your rocco!

_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_ 4th.. I really dont know anything about this whole thing.. Im going to save some money up and go this year.. and i need to know the details of the whole thing. Cause if i can camp out there, ill do it to save some money.. but anyone just chime in and let me know what happens in the 3 days of the event.. 


The main point of this is to make friends, have a beer, work on a rocco or two, and just hang out. It's for fun. The first year I did it, I did it for pretty cheap, but I did splurge and stay in a hotel. Camping is the least expensive option.

_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_5th.. and what kinda money do you bring..? Im coming from Iowa.... I mapquested it and its about a 10 hour drive.. so im thinking about atleast for gas back and forth 200 bucks.. ( thats probably abit more than ill need)... and i need to know about lodging.. thats where the other money comes into play..

I have an 8 hour drive from PA here, but when I lived in Denver, I drove 18.5 hours to get to cincy.
Bring a few bucks to pay Daun for Pizza for the first day! Other monies come into play when it's time to eat. Fast food is easy, but it gets expensive if you have it for 3 meals a day for 3 days. keep that in mind.

_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_6th.. i dont know which car to bring. I think ill have my 85 ABA 8v Scirocco ready to go by then.. Or should i bring the 16V.. Im kinda leaning towards the 8v.. Im doing some stuff on it that i dont think anyone has done before on a mk2 Rocco.. hmmmm..









I say bring the one you trust on a roadtrip more!
Welcome.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco* »_I have a few questions about this get-together.. 


Damn Cincy Newbie







oh wait newbie here too


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_ She's grinning and asking if she can wear her tye-dye t-shirt?


tell her to bring it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'll bring mine too.








my son gavin likes tye-die too:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

wow Carl... he is getting BIG








He'll be askin for the keys soon


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I was wondering how big your son was getting,ginnster,about time for a new carrier!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

I think you need to get him one of these bad boys


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I dont think that will fit in the back seat of a rocco.

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I think you need to get him one of these bad boys


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I dont think that will fit in the back seat of a rocco *that's had the back seat deleted*.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I dont think that will fit in the back seat of a rocco.


Probably not but that badass


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So nothing new on the hotel front, Daun?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So nothing new on the hotel front, Daun?









Haven't checked my mail today - I'm kinda expecting something. (Yes, they were going to MAIL the info despite being 3 miles away.







)
If not, I have someone flying in tomorrow that needs a lift over there, so I'll go chat with them in person.
edit: page 23 ownage!


















_Modified by vwdaun at 5:59 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

good call Daun... 
let's increase these pages with a pic of our own Sciroccos so the Cincy newbies can put faces with the names.... (which most of us know already) but it just might be fun....
it just might. ..................why not.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_good call Daun... 
let's increase these pages with a pic of our own Sciroccos so the Cincy newbies can put *faces* with the names.... (which most of us know already) but it just might be fun....
it just might. ..................why not.


Where's the ever-famous Mike B grimmacing face pic?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hhmm... I think many of y'all know me.
But in case you don't..
The car: _ yeah, you've all seen this pic before_








The idiot owner/operator:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Where's the ever-famous Mike B grimmacing face pic?


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

What's on that barge behind you? Is it garbage?










_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Done some more networking yesterday, to make this trip to Ohio happen. A friend of mine in Tenn. emailed me and said I could stay at his place on the way up.








Also been checking out pictures of my car at Cincy 2000, when Neil owned it:








the red one in the background, cruising with Brett's white Scirocco.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it was lookin good even back then








Forgot to follow Mike Bee rule!







but I'm going to be a CINCY newb



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:56 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Brian I'm looking forward to seeing your Mars Red Scirocco and meeting you! Are you going to have that Euro plate holder I sent you on the car by June?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I most likely should














now were did I put it.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_good call Daun... 
let's increase these pages with a pic of our own Sciroccos so the Cincy newbies can put faces with the names.... (which most of us know already) but it just might be fun....
it just might. ..................why not.

Since I am home sick from work, or is that I am sick from work at home, or maybe........Oh chucks, Im sick that is all.....
And YES I'll play!!!!! pic whore time:
































*
At my first Cincy 2 years ago?*








*Cincy #2, notice the drop?*








*Yeah I can not wait till June*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

wasn't meant to be a _rule_.....
I just figured we would have fun. (and who doesn't like to have fun)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_wasn't meant to be a _rule_.....
I just figured we would have fun. (and who doesn't like to have fun)









Oh wait.....we can not take you seriously Mr B???? BTW do you have a clip of what your Hella horns sound like???
Back you


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I'll play:
Rocc and Rock!








Wrenching-









I've got a TDI engine and trans on the way, will it be done by Cincy? Who knows!




































Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice clean 8v. Is that the one getting the TDi?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Oh wait.....we can not take you seriously Mr B???? BTW do you have a clip of what your Hella horns sound like???


you people actually take me seriously??















The Hellas are off..... for sale too (chEap) if anyone wants them


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Lol, thanks, it's not as clean as it looks in the pictures. Interior is still basically not there. Paint is not good. There are some minor dents here and there. But yes, she will be getting the TDI. >:->
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_The Hellas are off..... for sale too (chEap) if anyone wants them 

OMfG!! 
SOLD!!! 
I love this place


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
*
At my first Cincy 2 years ago?*








*Cincy #2, notice the drop?*










was the drop related to the growth of your ass???


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
OMfG!! 
SOLD!!! 
I love this place








I have been home waiting for the shoe to drop and they get sold from under my nose.....BOOOOOO BOOOOOOO...
Ad to cincy list: give mike a noogie!
Are you for real you sold them alreadY?

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
was the drop related to the growth of your ass???

Oh see that is wrong!!!! Roger!!! You should be working on your car rather than making wisecracks at my Ass!!!! Right mike?







WHo's finger is that anyhow











_Modified by Neptuno at 2:44 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

Are you for real you sold them alreadY?

yes.









sorry dude..... the lurkers.... lurk!
this is where I got them. You might find em cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Another good place to find speaker for cheap is
http://www.etronics.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*!! 115 DAYZ LEFT !!* 

























_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_but who's counting? *wink, wink ..nudge, nudge*


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

well looks like I might be coming in a rocco.. I just got a cleaner shell to replace my old one however I have to sell the suspension off the new one to recover the costs.. 
so if I can find something to do suspension wise and get everything swapped over and running I hope I can be there in a roc.. if anyone wants to donate decent shocks for the 16v it would be there, right now I just have my stock 16v springs and very badly blown shocks..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

See if this works, I'll bring this:
<http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k4/main/DSC00576?full=1>
Or this:
<http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2K6/main.php?g2_itemid=2288>
And if those don't work, hey, at least I got my old ID back, from before it* happened to me even.
Cathy
*scirocco ownedness, err, ownership


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'll help you out on the pics








2nd one didn't work tho


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

ONe more shot, if not, someone tell me what to do. And don't tell me to take a flying leap...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_*!! 115 DAYZ LEFT !!* 

I can't wait that longgggggggggggggg


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Looks like you posted it right, but the url is wrong...not the path to a picture file there. Try another right click when you find the pic again, maybe?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Anyone can bring a red Scirocco, but not everyone can bring a big red X. What the hell. One more try, maybe it's I not l. It isn't i....








Or is it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Looks like you posted it right, but the url is wrong...not the path to a picture file there. Try another right click when you find the pic again, maybe?

Nope, right click gives me a greyed out "copy". So I give up, it's too painful replying anyway, it keeps timing out. Anyway, if I don't bring her headacheyness, I'll bring Klaus, and he's a pretty normal greem Mk1, so use your imagination, okay? And her silver msierableness should be here on the strip that day, so that's fine by me. Anyway this took me way past bedtime, but at least it bumped the thread up!!
Oh, one more thing: WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! CINCY!!!!!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

*punchbug* your saying you are bringing the '79 Mk1 to Cincy this time and you have been previously in an '87 Mk2 16v. See ya in June.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










Cathy, why does your 16v have nipples on the hood


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cathy, why does your 16v have nipples on the hood









So, so Greg!















OOPS! OWNAGE!










_Modified by J. Daniel at 7:41 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*
















looks like the hood spoiler I have is for stock head lights








Cathy is that made of fiberglass??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cathy, why does your 16v have nipples on the hood









She's a very bad girl, what can I say. And hot as hell (no hood vents either)








So the concept is to re-enact this photo, which if you imagine, is Klaus and two or his best buddies...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The hood's painted CF, she's a very bad girl, always obsessing about her weight








And that last failed attempt took 15 minutes, so I'm outta here.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_The hood's painted CF


wowzers!
just caught that what with the lack of fresh air inlet louvers @ the cowling area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^ that's a pretty easy fix ya know....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Let's go back a few pages shall we? From page 17:

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You should take us a pic as it is now, Daun! I always imagine Wilmington to be a tropical wonderland! Cause that's the only time I've been there.











I'm here to tell ya Timbo, it ain't always frickin paradise.
































We had a nice little clipper come through yesterday afternoon, and this was the result. Not bad, but enough to make it white. I ended up having to go to the north side of Dayton in the middle of it (long story). The round trip normally takes 1.5 hours, but it took 4 hours yesterday. Damn idiots that can't drive in the snow!










_Modified by vwdaun at 10:53 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

















I think you got more snow yesterday there than we have all winter


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Here is a summary of the winter here!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Brian, you don't want to get into one of those contests. There are enough of us southern and/or coastal boys that can put you to shame. Am I right Ginster?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^ that's a pretty easy fix ya know....

yeah i know... but it was funny, so lay off


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










hard to b'lieve it's the same view.
but the winter blanket sure does purdify things.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
^ I'm pretty easy! ya know.... 



_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah i know... and its funny










I'm sorry I just could not go without changing that up











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:49 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah i know... but it was funny, so lay off










oooooohhhhh, touchy. PMS?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

oooooohhhhh, touchy. PMS?
















not touchy... grumpy. I haven't had my morning coffe, and I spent all morning @ the DMV... oh how do I hate the DMV!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Daun... how do you folks find the driveway?








I'd have a hard time coloring in between the lines


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

oh i know _all about_ coffee....








my end of the counter...
and yeah: DMV = t3h suxx0rs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

more info on the pic of the black rocco there ginster.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Piglet?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_more info on the pic of the black rocco there ginster.


that pic was snapped some 6~7 yrs ago cuising to a bug show. a friend of mine was ridin' next to me at about 70 in his superbeetle and his g/f took the pic. i did the same for them (she was doin' a neeener-neeener face







)
my first roc....*tear*
sadly, that is the *only* "in-motion" pic of that car that i have.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Piglet? 


yeah, *and*?!?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
sadly, that is the *only* "in-motion" pic of that car that i have.

This year Cincy you will go home with in-motion pictures! Well if you can keep of that is


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

that pic was snapped some 6~7 yrs ago cuising to a bug show. a friend of mine was ridin' next to me at about 70 in his superbeetle and his g/f took the pic. i did the same for them (she was doin' a neeener-neeener face







)
my first roc....*tear*
sadly, that is the *only* "in-motion" pic of that car that i have.

is that the car that is sticking out of Triangle ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
is that the car that is sticking out of Triangle ?

*ding* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I think Peppermint Patti was pretty smokin'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
So, so Greg!

















Is it Martini Time?
(note the capitalization!)


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cathy, why does your 16v have nipples on the hood









Zeez ah speed holes, zey make da cah go fastah!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is it Martini Time?
(note the capitalization!)

just not DIRTY ones... whew!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is it Martini Time?
(note the capitalization!)


duh...it is after noon already.








(EST of course)


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

*daun* was the runway open at your parent's place during the snow storm, yesterday?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

duh...it is after noon already.








(EST of course)









11.30 is my personal record for earliest martini 
(it was extenuating circumstances!)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ *daun* was the runway open at your parent's place during the snow storm, yesterday?

This is *SUCH* a sore subject around here....
It would take a long time to explain, but that's the main reason I was making a 4 hour round trip in a blizzard yesterday - some folks got stranded here partly because our snow removal situation is... ummm... lacking. The runway is finally semi-plowed as I type this, but nothing off the ramp / taxiways yet.
(However, the county just left their plow.... muhahahahaha.)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_(However, the county just left their plow.... muhahahahaha.)

do it!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
do it!









Muhahahaha. I did. And it was kinda fun. Oh the destruction I could do with such a beast....
Ok, so the guy that's SUPPOSED to be doing this just showed up, so I'm letting him get the other half of the ramp.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

is the runway open for racing durring the gtg ?!?! 
















(welcome to page 25)
numero uno










_Modified by mr lee at 2:16 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_is the runway open for racing durring the gtg ?!?! 

I've wondered that many times, but haven't asked as I'm sure the answer would be "no." Wouldn't that be cool tho, if we could set up a Cincy-only auto-x or drags there?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After seeing the modified Rule #1 above, I feel I must state publicly (it's been in the head for a year or so now): I really need a MkI, earlier the better, and at some point, I will have one, oh yes I will. While I will always love my 16v and their look, I've really come to find those MkIs to be very sexy. I mean, come on, this thing is just pure sex:








The fact that it's all original and basically unmolested is icing on the cake, but it's so beautiful. 


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Muhahahaha. I did. And it was kinda fun. Oh the destruction I could do with such a beast....

Did you try to do any donuts? I'd love to try to that in a big state plow.










_Modified by smithma7 at 5:29 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*The Ultimate Tech Procedure...*

This is a copy of my post to the rocco list:
I'm going to be bringing my 8v valve adjustment stuffs. I have special
pliers, the compressor tool, all of the shims, two feeler gauges, and
even a nifty magnetic pickup tool for the shims! Muahaah.
All that I ask, is that you pay for the shims that you use, and that I
keep your old ones (see how that works? muahahah!!) Each shim costs me
$2 so 2x8 valves = $16 for the adjustment. Not bad, You get adjusted
valves, I get lots of shims!
I will also have rubber and cork valve cover gaskets to replace yours.
The prices are direct from germanautoparts, $4.41 for cork, $20.95 for
rubber corrado gasket that includes conversion studs. The advantage of
the rubber is that you don't have to buy a new one every time you open
the cover like you do with cork.
So, if you guys could give me an idea of how many gaskets to bring,
then I'll bring a few spares.
Bring cash, or I can take a credit card through my computer in paypal
right there at cincy. (Nifty, eh?!!)

_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Would you be bringing the fuel injection ajustment stuff. On our last encounter in Baltimore there was absolutly no time to work on that since the tranny swap was underway. I would also be interested in incorporating the valve ajustment situation with a fuel injection situation....

What you Think?

Yep. I'll bring the CIS and the CIS-E testing stuffs. I will have a
CIS-E harness, and sciroccojim should have his as well.
The only hardcore tool I won't have is a Pressure gauges for CIS pressures.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_After seeing the modified Rule #1 above, I feel I must state publicly (it's been in the head for a year or so now): I really need a MkI, earlier the better, and at some point, I will have one, oh yes I will. 

duely noted my friend








You should've bought Daun's 80 silver surfer he sold sadly with the sewed up seats. I think you should get one too. We need to convert more Mk2 owners to the Mk1 army.


















_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:20 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
11.30 is my personal record for earliest martini 
(it was extenuating circumstances!)

Yes, I believe I was standing there twisting your arm.
I knew you wouldn't have another opportunity till 10:00 PM and needed to fill in the gap for you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
You should've bought Daun's 80 silver surfer he sold sadly with the sewed up seats. I think you should get one too. We need to convert more Mk2 owners to the Mk1 army.









I was eying that, Daun was trying to convince me to buy it.
Frankly, if I had anymore storage I would have. 
[whine] The garage is only used for cars 4 months out of the year; the rest of the time it's storage. So the driveway is full with my 2 VW's and T.O.G (copyright Mr. Bee)'s 2 Chryslers, I *could* keep a car at my brothers, but that's one hour 12 minutes away, no garage, no tools http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
[/whine]


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_is the runway open for racing durring the gtg ?!?! 

















that would kick azz!!! i'd like to see how many other roccos that Ulva will own...







at least in a straight line, maybe not auto x yet.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Yes, I believe I was standing there twisting your arm.
I knew you wouldn't have another opportunity till 10:00 PM and needed to fill in the gap for you.









The Extenuating curcumstances being that I wouldn't have one until much, much later! I don't believe you were twisting my arm, just helping me make the right decisions for the situation - hey, that's what friends are for, right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
duely noted my friend








You should've bought Daun's 80 silver surfer he sold sadly with the sewed up seats. I think you should get one too. We need to convert more Mk2 owners to the Mk1 army.

















_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:20 PM 2-7-2007_


Sniff, I sewed up those seats, sniff..... But everyone needs a Mki. I'll try ONE MORE FRIGGIN TIME>>>









Oh yeah...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy
you get around!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Sniff, I sewed up those seats, sniff..... But everyone needs a Mki. I'll try ONE MORE FRIGGIN TIME>>>



This car, that car had a sunny spirit:









And since I got the picture thing going, how about another gratuitous MkI pic, sexxxay.....









Small but tasty....takes exactly two seconds in them to bond for life.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yay! Got the quote AND the pic right! LOOK OUT VORTEX!!! CATHY'S BACK!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Cathy
you get around!!

I certainly do, which is why I need to drive a four banger, or two, or three....(not all at once though!) I haven't been on here in like, forever, and I'm so happy that by some fluke Vortex hooked me back up with my old password!!!!

More of the MkI effect:









Somebody stop me........


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I thinks it's worse to have loved and lost. That red MKI pic just kills me. Once you've had one (or ten) MKI, you're hooked.
Maybe I'll get another someday...but I'd want a really nice one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Somebody stop me........


But why? You're having so much fun!
Update on the '80 I sold... the guy bought a windshield & a cold start valve from me last weekend. The car's going into the paint shop within the next few weeks from the sounds of it. I've encouraged him to bring it to Cincy. Oh and Cathy, he was going to re-uphoulster the seats too....
Poor Deiter.... while doing the brakes on the Passat this weekend, he got kicked out of his nice warm home.


















_Modified by vwdaun at 7:39 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_is the runway open for racing durring the gtg ?!?! 

















I wish that were possible, but as Mike already said... nope. Now that doesn't mean I've not gone for a "spirited drive" down the runway on occasion, sometimes with another vehicle alongside... but proper precautions were taken.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Maybe I'll get another someday...but I'd want a really nice one.

You want me to leave Deiter to you in my will?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You want me to leave Deiter to you in my will?









You could rest in peace, knowing he'll go to a loving home.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ but proper precautions were taken.









"Tower, this is Eight-one eight Zero Lima, ready for landing"
"Eight-one-eight, this is the tower. Please continue to hold at 500ft. We're not done racing Scirocco's on the runway"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

This thread is crazy! My prediction will hold true!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_
that would kick azz!!! i'd like to see how many other roccos that Ulva will own...







at least in a straight line, maybe not auto x yet. 

who and/or what is Ulva ?!?! From the sounds of it, I'd like Ulva to meet Max


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (timbo2132)*

Timbo sign me up for valve adjustment and fuel injection testing. Wanna help me swap a timing belt, too?
I've got quite a few vacuum leaks that have cropped up lately...my engine sounds like a family of snakes HIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
who and/or what is Ulva ?!?! From the sounds of it, I'd like Ulva to meet Max
















Ulva is my 81 S. she's getting redone as we speak. she'll be running great by cincy, but likely still in primer. 
she'll be a perky performer.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You want me to leave Deiter to you in my will?









Careful Daun. Tonne made the same deal with me for the BBS car and now I am constantly watching my back (especially when I am in Cincy.)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_You want me to leave Deiter to you in my will?









If I don't hurry up and quit smoking, you won't need to.


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Will any cars be trailered? I get freaky thinking of a 30 year old car,broke down on the highway somewhere.i know I'll get slammed for asking,it's no show car by any means...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I thinks it's worse to have loved and lost. That red MKI pic just kills me. Once you've had one (or ten) MKI, you're hooked.
Maybe I'll get another someday...but I'd want a really nice one.

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I had more space, I'd get a MKI for sure. But would still keep the MKII no matter what as they are soooo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (petebee)*

Yeah! I have the nifty timing belt tool too. That's a pretty quick change (but an important one)


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (timbo2132)*

I'll have to make sure to get the new stud (longer right)? I have the old skool tensioner now, but bought the new one when I bought the belt that I'm chicken to swap bwack bwack


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Will any cars be trailered? I get freaky thinking of a 30 year old car,broke down on the highway somewhere.i know I'll get slammed for asking,it's no show car by any means...

Sometimes there are, but be ready for relentless taunting. Of course, I drive mine 500 miles one way many times during the summer, just to shake out the cobwebs. I live for it though....and mine's only 28, just in the prime of life!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (petebee)*

yeah - Here's the technote

The new one is shorter


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (timbo2132)*

Okay...shorter then. Yeah the technote scared me when you state that you have to adjust if you are slightly off (and my crank pulley has no notch to align things with)...plus the fact that you have a timing gun in one of the pictures. I know how sensitive these cars are. Right now I'm fiddling with mine cause I goofed something (twisted the distributor slightly) when changing the cap and rotor during the waterpump R&R saga.
Check my waterpump post for a chuckle about my t-stat sealing issues!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (petebee)*

strinted racing down the runway would be great. only takes 26 seconds to line up and go. just need two cars and a flag man. flag man runs out cars breafly stop hands up hands down and go baby go.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (tyrone27)*

Yeah...I might be able to hit 60mph in 10 seconds flat








But shes sounds racey cause shes a Scirocco!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Will any cars be trailered? I get freaky thinking of a 30 year old car,broke down on the highway somewhere.i know I'll get slammed for asking,it's no show car by any means...

It happens. Heck, trailer it to the hotel and drive it the last three miles and avoid at least some of the ridicule.







(It's all good natured, don't worry about it.)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Will any cars be trailered? I get freaky thinking of a 30 year old car,broke down on the highway somewhere.i know I'll get slammed for asking,it's no show car by any means...

Isn't that why we caravan?
OWNAGE!!!!










_Modified by smithma7 at 10:59 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

You are a cheater!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Isn't that why we caravan?


Exactly! And from the sounds of it, we might actually have 4 or more roccos coming from Ks/Mo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*









*mr.lee*, don't forget to bring some beverages with you !


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Exactly! And from the sounds of it, we might actually have 4 or more roccos coming from Ks/Mo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as i stated earlier, i would personally love to meet up with some of the western roccos that are headed east. come down 64 or 70, i can meet up with you. 64 would be more direct than 70, and you can follow me up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*

Holy Sh*t 
I leave for one night and I'm lost









_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_strinted racing down the runway would be great. only takes 26 seconds to line up and go. just need two cars and a flag man. flag man runs out cars breafly stop hands up hands down and go baby go. 

Yeah this would be sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 126 
Michael Bee 76 
mr lee 75 
timbo2132 67 
G-rocco 56 
ginster86roc 55 
vwdaun 54


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_I'll have to make sure to get the new stud (longer right)?

Why did I read this out of context this morning and get a TOTALLY different meaning out of it?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why did I read this out of context this morning and get a TOTALLY different meaning out of it?























Zing!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Why did I read this out of context this morning and get a TOTALLY different meaning out of it?























lol


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why did I read this out of context this morning and get a TOTALLY different meaning out of it?
























Oh! OH! OH!! HARDER FASTER!!! MY STUD CAME OUT!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Oh! OH! OH!! HARDER FASTER!!! MY STUD CAME OUT!! 


uhhhhhhh...... ok.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

Oh! OH! OH!! HARDER FASTER!!! MY STUD CAME OUT!!















































now go clean yourself up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (tyrone27)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_







now go clean yourself up. 

I need a nap.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I need a *cigarette*.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

beat me to it Carl.
*edit* not 'beat' in that sense!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I need to *piss*.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I need *to cuddle*.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*Wait What* I need *to pay*.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I need some A200.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Ultimate Tech Procedure... (veetarded)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








*mr.lee*, don't forget to bring some beverages with you !

Blvd Wheat is my favorite beer. The fridge is never empty! How could I forget man... I'd go nuts w/o my Blvd!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Lee for getting us back on track. I mean, I know we're all a bunch of near-alcoholics, but I didn't realize how sex obsessed we are.
Are Scirocco people just that dorky that we're doomed to a lonely life


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Are Scirocco people just that dorky that we're doomed to a lonely life










speak for yourself, greg.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Thanks Mr. Lee for getting us back on track. I mean, I know we're all a bunch of near-alcoholics, but I didn't realize how sex obsessed we are.
Are Scirocco people just that dorky that we're doomed to a lonely life









just doing my part to reach 40+ pages by june. Wouldn't want Paul to hop in here and lock this up for sexual harassment!








zip it up boys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

speak for yourself, greg.


















For me the Scirocco is not even a factor. 
I'm just a dork


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

the original post by Daun was on 1/25/07 @ 2pm
902 posts and less than 1mo








Is this a Vortex record??


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
just doing my part to reach *40+ pages* by june. Wouldn't want Paul to hop in here and lock this up for sexual harassment!








zip it up boys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

40+ ?
i think we'll blow that outta the water easily.

yeah...like _that_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and +1 keepin' it OT *mr lee*.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_zip it up boys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How about the wrap it up box?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_the original post by Daun was on 1/25/07 @ 2pm
902 posts and less than 1mo








Is this a Vortex record??









10671 views. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
For me the Scirocco is not even a factor. 
I'm just a dork









Me too, Im a dork who just happens top drive a Scirocco. Id still be a dork if I was driving a Ferrari http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How about the wrap it up box?










oh wow,


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

oh wow,
























idontgeddit...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

























Back on topic for me









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:23 AM 2-8-2007_


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:23 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

idontgeddit...









http://youtube.com/watch?v=45LzDRmHrmg
*#1* 










_Modified by mr lee at 9:34 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=45LzDRmHrmg


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

_better wrap up that gavel ...b_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=45LzDRmHrmg
nowigeddit.


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_










wish _i_ had that many vdub models.......


_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:42 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

















*In the Act*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
*In the Act*










You'll notice it's a posed picture - no beverage is pouringo out.
Dosen't mean they're not delicious though


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I figured you finished pouring it already







should have never said anything


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ah, This page already has the required amount of rocco pics....
LOTS!!
<last year>


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Caption contest!
Marco: "So then this idiot Honda driver did it AGAIN in right in front of a cop!"
While Brendan has a moment to himself with Butch.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

no cincy pics







but here is some pics I have of GTG's


















































_Modified by tyrone27 at 1:32 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

I want a ownage.







please give me a ownage.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

*mr lee*, we need to have posters made of this photo, for Cincy this year


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (tyrone27)*










wow, now thats an old one there......the first ever drive in the completed 82


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

lol yea they been on vwsport for a long time now.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Cincy West, Nov. 2006:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bvi...earch=
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*

yanked and downloaded off of youtube via firefox


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

d'oh D'oh d'OH D'OH!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Namer that year:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Name that tech procedure:


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Namer that year:









That is a lot of Red Scirocco's, answer 2003.
Just think I'm bringing a Red Scirocco this year! which means there will be even more than 2003 in 2007








Red Scirocco's RULE










_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:49 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Name that cat:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Name that culinary delight (and where was it?)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't know the year, but I counted 8 Sciroccos in that pic of the reds.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

What the heck was everyone looking at anyways?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Whose KIA was this:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Who gave these cats DRUGS?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Name that culinary delight (and where was it?)









Good one Drew. Looks to me like a cicada (sp?) sitting atop an exhaust manifold (16V IIRC.)
Dave


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

How fast do you have to be going to do this on a corner?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this car on fire?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Are we there yet?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_What the heck was everyone looking at anyways?

















everyone is looking at the Durocco, Anson's beast


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Are we there yet?









I wish, but come to think of it, I need more time finish my Scirocco!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Cincy West, Nov. 2006:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bvi...earch=
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

pffff....that was soooooo last year















good times and fond memories..... _and if ya don't know, now ya know nukka_
See ya this fall... ya veetard


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Good one Drew. Looks to me like a cicada (sp?) sitting atop an exhaust manifold (16V IIRC.)
Dave

You got it, but WHICH 16V was it?








Hint, it had a custom intake by Home Depot Performance Tuning...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I wish, but come to think of it, I need more time finish my Scirocco!

TELL me about it...!


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

now how did i go get page 28 like that?
daaang


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_

You got it, but WHICH 16V was it?








Hint, it had a custom intake by Home Depot Performance Tuning...

















Your hints are too easy... THE GRM car...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, one more. Who dusted this clutch?


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (verboten1)*

hmm, i hope i dont miss everything, maybe hea down after the show i guess


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, I lied. One more. The Cincy Veteran medal of honour goes to the person who can name the car this hood came from - Daun, you're exempt.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Edit my guess is gone...
MKII Scirocco










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 3:54 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That was a couple of years before my time. My Cincy Cherry was popped in 2004. The year we said good bye to Rich's sweet ride. What a sad night.
As far as the clutch goes, I think I remember when you pulled that out. I want to say it was from Brad's black rocc, but not positive of that.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, this is too much fun, someone stop me before I hurt myself. Whose Mk1 is this:









and what sordid secrets are they trying to hide???










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:01 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_That was a couple of years before my time. My Cincy Cherry was popped in 2004. The year we said good bye to Rich's sweet ride. What a sad night.

Agreed. Thank heavens everyone came back alive.

_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
As far as the clutch goes, I think I remember when you pulled that out. I want to say it was from Brad's black rocc, but not positive of that.

Bingo. Brad, killer of clutches - if you're gonna do it, do it up right,
Drew


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_OK, this is too much fun, someone stop me before I hurt myself. Whose Mk1 is this:









and what sordid secrets are they trying to hide???









_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:01 PM 2-8-2007_

WAYYYY too easy, it belonged to the guy who I hated, then loved cause he had that delightful duckbill for my Klausie. TMB, of course. ANd I LOVE yellow on a MkI. That car was RAW.
Cathy


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
WAYYYY too easy, it belonged to the guy who I hated, then loved cause he had that delightful duckbill for my Klausie. TMB, of course. ANd I LOVE yellow on a MkI. That car was RAW.
Cathy

Raw was one way to put it. There was a dent in the roof from my head, TMB left quite a first impression...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_OK, this is too much fun, someone stop me before I hurt myself. Whose Mk1 is this:








That's EASY! It's TMB's ( aka Brunberg's)
and what sordid secrets are they trying to hide???









_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:01 PM 2-8-2007_

MkI abuse, if course. 
Cathy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
40+ ?
i think we'll blow that outta the water easily.

yeah...like _that_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and +1 keepin' it OT *mr lee*.

Well, I personally would like to reserve ownage of PAGE 53!!!! If I could figure out how you know it's flipped a page, that is....
And I don't enter into the count, I've been posting under three different identities


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

My early prediction was:

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.

I think it's gonna hold true!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sorry, guys. I have to quit playing and head to bed. The Corps calls to attention 0600, so it is time for this old fat fart to retir for the evening.







I had fun with the games, drew. Even the stuff that was before my time. It produced cool pics of TMB's car that I have never seen before.
Play Nice!
Dave


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, I personally would like to reserve ownage of PAGE 53!!!! If I could figure out how you know it's flipped a page, that is....









You don't know when it's going to turn







You post and then if your the first you just edit the post


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

The year of the red Roc...

_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Namer that year:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The year of the red Roc...


Not just ANY red Roc ... It was the year of the MARS red Roc...








Drew


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Red Rocks???


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

^^ damn that is beautiful!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_^^ damn that is beautiful!









x2


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Red Rocks??? 









Need a BIG CAT with your RED ROCKS?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Need a BIG CAT with your RED ROCKS?


















the damage they cause, damn that looks like fun








http://youtube.com/watch?v=M0v6_CJJ7ew










_Modified by loud wagen at 7:15 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## fatkidd (Oct 16, 2006)

does any selling/buying go on at this fest. Might be goin with my bro and his friend, just wondering if I could maybe get a drivers side fender when if i go


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (fatkidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatkidd* »_does any selling/buying go on at this fest. Might be goin with my bro and his friend, just wondering if I could maybe get a drivers side fender when if i go









For sure, there are always people selling things (cue Big Mac and his "Buy my ****"). Post it on the Scirocco list to be sure, something that big isn't likely to show up on spec. The biggest thing I ever bought was, well, a car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I just got cuss censored!!! Where's that soap, I'm SOOOO baaaddd...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I just got cuss censored!!! Where's that soap, I'm SOOOO baaaddd...










really?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I just got cuss censored!!! Where's that soap, I'm SOOOO baaaddd...









Mike Bee dropped the soap back on pg 15


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







You don't know when it's going to turn







You post and then if your the first you just edit the post












_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_now how did i go get page 28 like that?
daaang



did you see me edit my owning of page 28 ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_
did you see me edit my owning of page 28 ?


Nope I didn't!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*9800* 
_112 days to CINCY_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Namer that year:









Look at all that Mars Red Goodness!
Can't wait to add my car to the mix.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








Look at all that Mars Red Goodness!
Can't wait to add my car to the mix.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm with you on that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Name that cat:









Looks like my cat cooper
_Eh, WTF are you looking at? You lookin' at me?_


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

wasnt the year of the red roc, 02


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

BAM!
hoping for a return engagement!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »__112 days to CINCY_

Yes, I know, going to start taking parts to repair shop today to have rear body panel fixed next week, starting Valentine's day. My poor GTX will be out for commission for 2 1/2 weeks







. When I get the car back only 88 days left, until Ohio bound








Getting this problem fixed finally!

















Hey Brian, as part of this repair replacing hatch with one from '83, Zender GTX small wing and no wiper















, Page 29 and I'm hanging out with Durrocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 53BGTX at 5:04 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Muhahahahahahahaaaaa! I think I'm ready to ride in that thing again.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Red Rocks??? 

You can get a good steak and martini at these RedRocks (Canyon Grill)








http://www.rrcanyongrill.com/


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








Hey Brian, as part of this repair replacing hatch with one from '83, Zender GTX small wing and no wiper









Damn it







why do you have to rub it in *why*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*85roccoZ400* you have 122 days to find a hatch, that you looking for, get to it !








A picture to inspire you, from California and it's Zender


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Isn't that / wasn't that tobias car??








*53BGTX*
Who said I didn't have one already


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Isn't that / wasn't that tobias car??








*53BGTX*
Who said I didn't have one already









Yes, that is Tobias's car, he is only selling the body kit, not the whole car.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So were can one get new hatch emblems??


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So were can one get new hatch emblems??

What are you looking for? I currently have a large selection, that I could bring with me to Cincy


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I need "Scirocco" and "16V" emblems for the back of my 87.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I need the 8v kicks 16v's ass emblem!
























BIG Cincy pic. DO NOT CLICK HERE, 56K!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
BIG Cincy pic. DO NOT CLICK HERE, 56K!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wasn't that big


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You can get a good steak and martini at these RedRocks (Canyon Grill)
http://www.rrcanyongrill.com/

Someone said Martinis?
The best Martinis are at Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm feeling very thirsty now....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I just got my mk3 hatch actuator / button in yesterday...........and 
This will be at my house Tomorrow!!! 








I had to join in the fun of rubbing it in Brian's face!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








If it wasn't for me you wouldn't even have that hatch so Huh????


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







If it wasn't for me you wouldn't even have that hatch so Huh????


well uh yeah, i guess that is true.















looks like I owe you beer @ cincy too


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Got boost?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Got boost?
















Yup I got boost 
But I would almost have your gauge maxed out











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:49 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well uh yeah, i guess that is true.















looks like I owe you beer @ cincy too









Although I don't drink much I might take you up on the offer of


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Although I don't drink much I might take you up on the offer of









nope, your getting hammered!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Got boost?


yes


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nope, your getting hammered!!

Probably not


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*










are you driving _naked_?!?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 

are you driving _naked_?!?
















hate to break it to you, but no one else drives naked. I know your trying to find other people like you, but it just ain't gonna happen in this crowed.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









are you driving _naked_?!?
















Of course he's not. He's got sandals on.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









are you driving _naked_?!?
















No way dude. I've got sandals on...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
No way dude. I've got *sandals* on...

















^roflamingo^
i'll collect $ for a new keyboard from you at "the show". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Yup I got boost 
But I would almost have your gauge maxed out











Oh, I've maxed out those gauges often enough - in those days right before every head gasket change...








Much better now with an MLS head gasket - and the 1.9 head better cooled to deal with more extreme pressures. 
But that tiny little K03 can only push so much air before it grenades.








Drew


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 9:41 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
But that tiny little K03 can only push so much air before it grenades.








Drew

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm running a tiny little turbo too on my *Daily Driver*







I run a Straight T04B on the Scirocco!










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:43 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm running a tiny little turbo too on my *Daily Driver*







I run a Straight T04B on the Scirocco!











If all goes well, my "upgrade" will be done by June - trading one tiny turbo for another:








Only this one has multiple personalities...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_









God I love the 4 hose clamps you got there


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

There's two hoses there, with a piece of steel tubing joining them - what you see in that pic is two clamps on the one side (just in case!







) and one clamp on the other side, with about .5 " of the tube showing in the middle.
I hope to get around to welding up steel boost tubing, but the current setup has served me pretty well, and well, it was cheap. 
Drew


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

whoah....30
I'll get this one Mike!


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_There's two hoses there, with a piece of steel tubing joining them - what you see in that pic is two clamps on the one side (just in case!







) and one clamp on the other side, with about .5 " of the tube showing in the middle.
I hope to get around to welding up steel boost tubing, but the current setup has served me pretty well, and well, it was cheap. 
Drew

whatever works man.....function over form


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I hope to get around to welding up steel boost tubing, but the current setup has served me pretty well, and well, it was cheap. 
Drew


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_
whatever works man.....function over form

Yes function is always good








Steel tubing + power coated = $$












_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:27 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_
whatever works man.....function over form

That pretty much describes my Scirocco in case you've never seen it. It drives Daun mad:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Steel tubing + power coated = $$









I do powdercoating....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I do powdercoating....

How much??? I got a few things I would like to send your way then


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
How much??? I got a few things I would like to send your way then









IM sent.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
That pretty much describes my Scirocco in case you've never seen it. It drives Daun mad:











ahhh yes, the polished corner of the hood 
saw it last year...i was there...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is that Carrots the diesel?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (verboten1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_
ahhh yes, the polished corner of the hood 
saw it last year...i was there...
















what brand wax are you using there


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







what brand wax are you using there


3M rubbing compound.








And yes Greg, that's Carrots.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Got to love Mars _orange _ I mean Mars Red


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And yes Greg, that's Carrots.

Why do I feel like you're the teacher standing there, patient but frustrated with one hand on your hip and pointing at me with the other....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Why do I feel like you're the teacher standing there, patient but frustrated with one hand on your hip and pointing at me with the other....

LOL! Not at all.
Damn I look fat in that pic.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Got to love Mars _orange _ I mean Mars Red










Nah, you're right. With the exception of a little spot on the hood, another on the drivers side fender, and yet another on the roof (I couldn't get Daun to do any more than that...







) Carrots is as Mars Orange as they come...
Drwe


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nah, you're right. With the exception of a little spot on the hood, another on the drivers side fender, and yet another on the roof 

 

oh how I know I'm right







^I guess you need to own one to understand^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm Sofa king bored at work = Cincy picture post
















































*sick wheels on that black Scirocco* 
















This one is for you Timbo


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*sick wheels on that black Scirocco* 










Hmmm, wonder what Ben ever did with them? (That was Ben Harder's 16v, now belongs to Don Walter.)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just never seen anything like them!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

This thread just needs a bump, I thinks. I just drove 200 miles, and I wanna drive!!







CINCY!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This thread just needs a bump, I thinks. I just drove 200 miles, and I wanna drive!!







CINCY!

Yeah, bring me the first week-end of June sun drive!
Just sick of the cold and the snow


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, bring me the first week-end of June sun drive!
Just sick of the cold and the snow









Need to wrench. Need to drive. Need no salt on the roads. Need seasonal temps. I'm SO needy....beer will have to suffice for this evening.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Need to wrench. Need to drive. Need no salt on the roads. Need seasonal temps. I'm SO needy....beer will have to suffice for this evening.









Just doing it _right now_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

crown for me!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*








I had some apple juice


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah, bring me the first week-end of June sun drive!
Just sick of the cold and the snow










*TELL* me about it... We've been getting hammered all week - the kids have been off school and the roads are closed more than they're open. There's a bit of a lull right now but the forecast is calling for it to pick up again tonight. But I guess it's hard work for Mother Nature to cram 6 months of winter into 3 eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

OKay, that's IT! I need to go pub crawling wth you, my man. 







You have great taste in beverages. I've got what's left of six of Hoegaarden in the fridge as we speak..... (but last night it was Fin, I must confess)
For now it'll be eggs and bacon, and then see if I can stand the temps out there. Klaus is lonely...<stomps feet> IS IT JUNE YET?????
Cathy


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_<stomps feet> IS IT JUNE YET?????
Cathy

At the time this message was written there were only
3 months, 18 days, 15 hours, and 29 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?
More importantly, have you finished your projects yet???


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
At the time this message was written there were only
3 months, 18 days, 15 hours, and 29 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?
More importantly, have you finished your projects yet???
















*Nope* project still under way


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
*Nope* project still under way

Same here. Likely will be up until June 1st too, knowing my luck.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Mine will hopefully make it out the end of March early April. I need to get some driving on Mars before Cincy.. Only driven the car 5-6K over two years


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mine will be driving and going by then, but likely still in primer.








what color primer do you all prefer? i'm thinking the light grey, but any other ideas?








i'm going a dark paint color base/clear when it gets painted, so no worries on the primer being too dark.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Dammit I wish I could go!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

67 different Vtex members posted in this thread.... some more than others














.... but 67? 
Damn.

gotta http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Damn someone posted what I was going to.....
back to the drawing board...
FYI Cincy is closer today than it was yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Neptuno at 10:27 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Why do I feel like you're the teacher standing there, patient but frustrated with one hand on your hip and pointing at me with the other....

Well Actually that is what I was picturing......
AH!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh Boy!!!!!








And VW grama










_Modified by Neptuno at 10:34 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
At the time this message was written there were only
3 months, 18 days, 15 hours, and 29 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?
More importantly, have you finished your projects yet???
















What projects? I just have to get my nails done, too early for that just yet. (as for the projects? Working on it, need hot chocolate, I'm such a wimp)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What projects? I just have to get my nails done, too early for that just yet. (as for the projects? Working on it, need hot chocolate, I'm such a wimp)

Finished this project yet?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*

well no cincy for me. some ****ing ******* desided to make my car hit bump stop and ****ed up my driverside door. plus I got a new job at UPS.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*








Sorry to hear about the car man!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the new job. 
I have a driverside door in red if you need it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Nope not yet, I usually leave that up to the young'uns at Cincy. But when it gets warm I may just finish it myself. Once it's actually finished I'll have to put the real dash in there eh? 
Nah, I was into some not-so-blissful bonding time with the boy today, I got too cold and too frustrated. It'll pass, I'll be back at it tomorrow to see if I can resolve his little "issues". Something about him not wanting his fuel pump to run, and etc.. Always some damned thing.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Thanks for the offer.
I haven't made up my mind yet on what I'm going to do. I'm going to wait to see what the insurance company says. I know a few people here with doors and I know a guy that owns a body shop that I can have it painted but I just don't know yet. I went to the store and brought the piping and stuff I need to get the car driving again and I just had to install it. went in the house for about 10 mins and that happened and just pissed my whole day up. I just lost all interest in working on it when I saw that. the car is still "driveable and it would only take me about a hour or two to make it fully driveable but its just that damn big ass dent in my door that just takes the drive away. 
I can drive it to cincy but I would have to leave here friday night and drive 4-6 hours sleep over some where and drive the rest of the way then I would have to leave cincy sunday evening and be here for work come monday night. I won't work from 8pm -1130p.m but I don't know yet.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_Thanks for the offer.
I haven't made up my mind yet on what I'm going to do. I'm going to wait to see what the insurance company says. I know a few people here with doors and I know a guy that owns a body shop that I can have it painted but I just don't know yet. I went to the store and brought the piping and stuff I need to get the car driving again and I just had to install it. went in the house for about 10 mins and that happened and just pissed my whole day up. I just lost all interest in working on it when I saw that. the car is still "driveable and it would only take me about a hour or two to make it fully driveable but its just that damn big ass dent in my door that just takes the drive away. 
I can drive it to cincy but I would have to leave here friday night and drive 4-6 hours sleep over some where and drive the rest of the way then I would have to leave cincy sunday evening and be here for work come monday night. I won't work from 8pm -1130p.m but I don't know yet.


Well, that hit and run just sucks. My daughter's Cabby got hit hard in the A pillar, involving the door/hinge/fender/body kit. It ended up under $900 with a body shop doing the work. So it's likely not going to be that bad. But it's the whole point of it eh? That's just low, they had to know they hit you.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

exactly. they knew tehy hit the car. its no possible way they didn't know. I just wish I had cought them and got a tag number. there would be sitting right in a jail cell right now for being stupid.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Ahhh. Page 21? 31?!?!!?!?? wha? Anyway, I'm posting a pic. But I'm too tired to post more.








YAY CINCY!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

OT, but I just wanted to bump this thread and say WOOOOOO!!!!
JUST GOT BACK FROM A SLAYER SHOW!!! Beeeeeyaaaaaa 
can't wait for CINCAYYYYYY!!!1!!!1!1!1


















always a great show! I never get tired from seeing them!!!
now back to your regularly scheduled Cincy program


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
JUST GOT BACK FROM A SLAYER SHOW!!! 

...are you bleeding?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
JUST GOT BACK FROM A SLAYER SHOW!!! Beeeeeyaaaaaa 
can't wait for CINCAYYYYYY!!!1!!!1!1!1
always a great show! I never get tired from seeing them!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are the King of Speed Metal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...are you bleeding?









bleeding with glee hoss








hard to believe they've been around since 83


----------



## fatkidd (Oct 16, 2006)

that's my bro's 2.5rs in that last pic. Anyone that went know if it was before or after the swap?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (fatkidd)*

What ya know it's my car blocking the road, that leads to Daun's Place
















scirocco.org gathering June 2000


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
bleeding with glee hoss








hard to believe they've been around since 83









Wow...I was a wee lad of 19 way back then


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
bleeding with glee hoss








hard to believe they've been around since 83









This is when my Scirocco was _Brand New_
Owned by someone else...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I wan't even _born_ yet in 83.







Slayer rules, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daun, any news on the hotel front?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

In 1983 I already had a nice collection of matchbox and hotwheels cars going.
I think this is the week we find out the hotel specifics.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I was 9 and forced to practice the piano all damn day in 1983.... that's probably why I still see Slayer play almost every year.
Mastodon show this Fri in New Haven







damn I love metal.....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I was driving a 75 Scirocco to high school every day (when it wasn't broken) and pumping gas after school to fix it (when it was broken).


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

high Jim


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Mikey, next time you are out here remind me to take you to the pool hall those guys hang out at.








...and yes, I love their music too.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
...and yes, I love their music too.









how could you not? Slayer? SO much power... SO much intensity. I swear they drive Sciroccos










_Modified by Michael Bee at 9:20 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I was 9 and forced to practice the piano all damn day in 1983.... that's probably why I still see Slayer play almost every year.
Mastodon show this Fri in New Haven







damn I love metal.....

Heck, I had two degrees and had been teaching for three years then, driving a big ol' 77 Firebird, Firethorn red with an orange stripe, 350/4 barrel







Yipes! I *may* have been pregnant, you know how THAT project turned out!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Daun, any news on the hotel front?









I *should* have an official word Monday sometime. The paperwork is done they just didn't have it into their reservation system yet.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Heck, I had two degrees and had been teaching for three years then, driving a big ol' 77 Firebird, Firethorn red with an orange stripe, 350/4 barrel









holy cripes you were/are a busy woman!! I could totally see you in a Smokey and the Bandit mobile









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Yipes! I *may* have been pregnant, you know how THAT project turned out!

Yes I do. Hopefully this June you don't come home to any twisted metal















speaking of metal... did I mention I saw Slayer last night?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
speaking of metal... did I mention I saw Slayer last night?
















Yeah, but don't forget Motorhead too. They Rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
speaking of metal... did I mention I saw Slayer last night?
















Why as a matter of fact Mike, you did. Now could we please go back on topic?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

lol in 83 I was still crawling, had a pamper on and getting huggs from fine women.










_Modified by tyrone27 at 6:40 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Why as a matter of fact Mike, you did. Now could we please go back on topic?
















sorry Daun. Welcome to vortex... I hope you stick around


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_lol in 83 I was still crawling, had a pamper on and getting huggs from fine women.










I was 9 and already rockin' to Def Leppard. And totally didn't care for VWs. Of course, I had no clue what a Scirocco was either....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

more OT for Daun.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









Then...








Then....
???
You'll see tomorow...








Page 32 000000wnage.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







sorry Daun. Welcome to vortex... I hope you stick around 

Sorry Mike - don't mean to be a jerk. Just havin' a "blah" night and took a little out on ya. Sorry!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

1982








1983


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
holy cripes you were/are a busy woman!! I could totally see you in a Smokey and the Bandit mobile








Yes I do. Hopefully this June you don't come home to any twisted metal















speaking of metal... did I mention I saw Slayer last night?
















In reverse order, 
First: Vortex my computer match made in hell
Second: Yep, you sure did. !!!!!! 
Third: The twisted metal is usually form the 87 project, the 84 project already has enough destruction going on in the garage. He parts them, she mangles them.
And lastly, yeah, I had a 70 Firebird before that, blew the engine, and got delivery of that 77 during the blizzard of 77. It was follwed by German, then more German (the 84 "project" now loves that one), and more German, in multiple doses. I always have some weather event when I get a new car of significance, I got double rainbows for BOTH Sciroccos, but not for the two parts Roccs. I've seen my share of rainbows at Cincy too, but only double bows if I transfer title for one of the chosen ones. And yes,







was a factor in my spelling this evening.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Sorry Mike - don't mean to be a jerk. Just havin' a "blah" night and took a little out on ya. Sorry!

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif no worries my man! ... like water off a ducks back ...
Thankfully I know me VERY well








hang out here for awhile and your night will no longer be 'blah'


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_In reverse order, 
First: Vortex my computer match made in hell
Second: Yep, you sure did. !!!!!! 
Third: The twisted metal is usually form the 87 project, the 84 project already has enough destruction going on in the garage. He parts them, she mangles them.
And lastly, yeah, I had a 70 Firebird before that, blew the engine, and got delivery of that 77 during the blizzard of 77. It was follwed by German, then more German (the 84 "project" now loves that one), and more German, in multiple doses. I always have some weather event when I get a new car of significance, I got double rainbows for BOTH Sciroccos, but not for the two parts Roccs. I've seen my share of rainbows at Cincy too, but only double bows if I transfer title for one of the chosen ones. And yes,







was a factor in my spelling this evening.









as conusing as this post was.....







I got the meaning somehow








I'm gonna have so much fun this June


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_1982








1983









check out Derrick! 










_Modified by Michael Bee at 11:00 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Ahh tomorrow is another day closer and another step closer to getting to work on and get my rocco running. I.E. I got my wagon running so I can haul parts again since I sold my truck! I might even list a few parts on ebay!!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_











hey thats my car coming into the pic, with brian and phil feuding over quality parking.










_Modified by loud wagen at 10:16 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif timbo those are going to be sick ..

Good morning everyone.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ Good morning everyone. 

And a good morning to you








We're one day closer to cincy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
as conusing as this post was.....







I got the meaning somehow








I'm gonna have so much fun this June










Oh yeah, I aim to confuse. And add to that the fact that there are certain characters that do not appear in the post, and that you can't cuss. It makes it hard for me to express myself.
Anyway, Sciroccos, here was my weekend with my car : happy, frustrated, frozen, despair, friends







, trepidation, very happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , goals were met. So it was a good weekend. Am I ready for Cincy? Not even close!!
Cathy


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_1982
1983










I've been a good boy, so would you please bring me a Scirocco for Christmas?.......in about 14 years?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
as conusing as this post was.....







I got the meaning somehow









Me too, and I hadn't even been drinking.








_Taps fingers... waiting to hear from the hotel..._


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

saturday morning


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooohhh, somebody's gonna have some nasty sunburn in strange patterns later


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ooohhh, somebody's gonna have some nasty sunburn in strange patterns later


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

"NOT IT"


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

As promised - HOTEL INFO!
I finally heard something from the hotel this afternoon - they should be able to reserve rooms now. The rate is $92 / night for Friday June 1 and Saturday June 2. Tell them you're with "scirocco.org"
to get the discount rate.
Call now! (937) 283-3200


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Sweet!!
Hotel Pic:


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Mine's booked. 
Do I have the same in my room as last year? Nate? Al? Mtl-Marc?
LMK, guys! See you in CINCY in June 2007...
Dave


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

mine's made too. 
sorry, the wife won't share a room...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_As promised - HOTEL INFO!
I finally heard something from the hotel this afternoon - they should be able to reserve rooms now. The rate is $92 / night for Friday June 1 and Saturday June 2. Tell them you're with "scirocco.org"
to get the discount rate.
Call now! (937) 283-3200

Damn, yall.
No more double beds available. I had to get a king.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Damn, yall.
No more double beds available. I had to get a king. 

Holy damn! I thought I'd have SOME time to reserve!!


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^why I am camping.
Who wants to set up the reservations for that?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_^why I am camping.
Who wants to set up the reservations for that?


are there bunk houses w/ beds ?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Booked
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Booked
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya.......








+ o n e


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_are there bunk houses w/ beds ?

No. You can bring an RV if you really wanted to, haha. If Tim gets his half rocco out here, Ill build a lift back trailer out of it and camp in that *hint hint timbo* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Otherwise Ill bring the pop up tent an an air matress


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_^why I am camping.
Who wants to set up the reservations for that?


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
are there bunk houses w/ beds ?

_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_
Otherwise Ill bring ... an air matress:thumbup: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *Can't stress that one enough!*

A link will be posted soon with the camping sign-up form.
No, no bunk houses. Bring a tent (some share (mine's big







)) and sleeping gear. There are FULL SHOWER FACILITIES at the campsite with great water pressure and it's very hot. Usually within a 2 min walk. Bathrooms are a lot closer. Unless it's dark!















We usually get 2-3 campsites together and can park 2 cars per site, IIRC. Saw a truck get towed Sunday (?) morning last year 'cuz he blocked someone in their "driveway" in the middle of the night and tweren't there the next morning (but the truck was







). El T has pics!
Oh! And if we can get Brian (vwleadfoot) to camp with us again, we'll have 12-string guitar at night ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ).

_I changed some crap at 11:41 PM 2-12-2007_


_Modified by smithma7 at 11:41 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*

having to book rooms for June in February? omg
Driving 9 hours to sleep on the ground will kick my old arse..


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_having to book rooms for June in February? omg
Driving 9 hours to sleep on the ground will kick my old arse..

Better book now then 'eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_having to book rooms for June in February? omg
Driving 9 hours to sleep on the ground will kick my old arse..

Last year the hotel had rooms available at the last minute, they jsut wereen't part of the block Daun had reserved, and consequently, they cost more.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Damn I must go book my room.... Do you pay up front or how does that work??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Damn I must go book my room.... Do you pay up front or how does that work??

You reserve a room with a credit card. They don't charge you anything until you check out. They want the CC# in case yo uodn't show up, they'll still charge you.
At least, that's what I think happens.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess it is time to book a room before it to late








Page 33 OWNAGE


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Someone a few pages back was asking what we did at the event.
I found some papers I printed off from last year..

_Quote »_ Friday, June 2nd - Arrival day
The bulk of the group seems to arrive around dinnertime, although anytime Friday is perfectly acceptable. Pizza will be served around 8.90-9.00 (Just toss some money towards Daun when you show up) The party generally lasts well into the night. Catch up with friends from last year, meet listers, swap travel adventures. Please party responsibly
Saturday - What do we always do on Saturday? Why, fix the tings that broke on the trip Friday of course! (Or whatever other tech-procedure you had planned) We'd love it if you wanted to volunteer a procedure to show off your mad skillz. If wrenching isn't your thing, then why not 'supervise' a someone else's project progress? Work up an appetite, as the texans are coming with more Brisket, just don't plan on eating until 7 or 8ish. Then, we'll probably relax infront of the garage with some more of "The Scirocco-Lists's Funniest videos" Don't rely on someone else, bring, bring some to share, we welcome the input, write them on a CD-rom to make the sharing easier. Bring a lawnchair


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yo, Greg! Post some pics of your car from last year! I wanna see da wheels.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yo, Greg! Post some pics of your car from last year! I wanna see da wheels.









Here ya go.








It's not just a Scirocco. It's also a Mobile Martini Delivery vehicle!


_Modified by G-rocco at 9:21 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

no drinking and driving greg!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*










_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_no drinking and driving greg!!!! 

Shouldn't that be the case for everyone







why you gotta call Greg out








I'm bored at work







I should be home working on the Scirocco


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, I drink and drive *all* the time.

Usually I'm drinking coffee though.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I took the day off to fix my new jetta







as of today, i've owned her a week, and she's already giving me fits.








and i called greg out, cuz he is the one promoting it, next thing you know, everyone will be driving around like this in Dawn's field











_Modified by mr lee at 9:02 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm bored at work







I should be home working on the Scirocco

My 'net connection died, so we're in at BW3s having lunch. It may be DAYS before I'm back online though knowing my ISP....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess I'll point out that the glass was empty (not half-full, not half-empty) and was merely being used as a prop in the photo.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

how did i know that'd be anson footage?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
My 'net connection died, so we're in at BW3s having lunch. It may be DAYS before I'm back online though knowing my ISP....

Who do you have, Verizon? Verizon has the most horrible bad awful sucky stupid crappy ****ty piece-of-crap service EVAR.








(Did I mention that I hate Verizon?)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_(Did I mention that I hate Verizon?)










rilly?








33pgs...*13474 views*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we'll have 40pgs in no time....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
33pgs...*13474 views*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we'll have 40pgs in no time....

33 pages in just under a month...
three-and-a-half months left until cincy = ~100 pages (roughly) by june 1st.



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
33 pages in just under a month...
three-and-a-half months left until cincy = ~100 pages (roughly) by june 1st.


i concur...and to think _some_body suggested awhile back that we'd be lucky to hit 40?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
33 pages in just under a month...
three-and-a-half months left until cincy = ~100 pages (roughly) by june 1st.


And then, much like the list, I predict a quiet 3 days in the Scirocco forum, with posts like "Where is everyone?" "Who's NOT at Cincy?" "I'm bored..." and the always popular "Where are the Cincy pics/updates already??" (this last one might even show up on the first day.)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
And then, much like the list, I predict a quiet 3 days in the Scirocco forum, with posts like "*Where is everyone?" "Who's NOT at Cincy?" *








I was one of those people last year







But this year I will be there!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

33pgs...*13474 views*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and *1139 post*


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

maybe it will be rain free for all us long distance travlers


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I hope so







thanks for reminding me to rain-X my window before Cincy....
Wiper doesn't work to well since the threads on the arm are on there way out..


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_maybe it will be rain free for all us long distance travlers










i hit a *nasty* patch on the way up somewheres in tennessee...and then again light drizzle just south of cincinati. 
^but that didn't stop me from driving w/ the sunroof open^...if you go fast enough, the drops _can't_ come in.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

_ Anyone have a one bend single wiper arm?_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

nopers.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I'll just have to make a post up in the classifieds..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

i concur...and to think _some_body suggested awhile back that we'd be lucky to hit 40?









I suppose it wouldn't be very nice of me to lock this thing down until the day before eh??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I suppose it wouldn't be very nice of me to lock this thing down until the day before eh??










That wouldn't be a very nice thing to do *now would it*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You reserve a room with a credit card. They don't charge you anything until you check out. They want the CC# in case yo uodn't show up, they'll still charge you.
At least, that's what I think happens.

I had a problem once with a hotel blocking up a fair amount of money on my card once I had checked in. They have the right to reserve a "reasonable amount" in case you run up a huge bar tab or something. (in this case, I was in Oregon, and it made my whole trip a PITA cause they'd maxxed out my card till I cheked out) But you shouldn't have any problem, just reserve it on the card and you can choose any method to actually pay with once you've stayed there. They'll give you a deadline time to cancel by, so if you don't get there, just be sure to phone and cancel.
Oh, WOOHOOOOOO!!!!! Not long now!!!!!
Cathy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Mine's booked. 
Do I have the same in my room as last year? Nate? Al? Mtl-Marc?
LMK, guys! See you in CINCY in June 2007...
Dave

Yes sir, I'm in!
You guys were great roomates last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
And then, much like the list, I predict a quiet 3 days in the Scirocco forum, with posts like "Where is everyone?" "Who's NOT at Cincy?" "I'm bored..." and the always popular "Where are the Cincy pics/updates already??" (this last one might even show up on the first day.)

Last year they had Internet at the hotel...








There might be some posts to let the ones who could not make it regret it a bit...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I suppose it wouldn't be very nice of me to lock this thing down until the day before eh??









You can only do that if you are going.








4 posts to go...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I'm camping again!!! The gf said that if she comes she can deal with the camping. Whos with me?? I will have things organized for it in about a week. I am heading it up this year.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's an "I hope I get over this flu before Cincy" bump.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I'm camping again!!! The gf said that if she comes she can deal with the camping. Whos with me?? I will have things organized for it in about a week. I am heading it up this year.

How's your car coming?
Think you'll finally get to drive a Scirocco to Cincy??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Alrighty then, snow day for me!!! So post up pictures!!! Lots of them...mmmmmScirocco porn...
Cathy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Alrighty then, snow day for me!!! So post up pictures!!! Lots of them...mmmmmScirocco porn...
Cathy








And here I am sitting at work.... 

*Page 34 is all mine own'd*


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Alrighty then, snow day for me!!! So post up pictures!!! Lots of them...mmmmmScirocco porn...
Cathy

turbo Scirocco porn


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ownage Brian!!
You're slacking dude!








Damn flood protection!


_Modified by J. Daniel at 8:25 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Who's turbo / manifold is that going on???


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Yeah Dan I been slacking.... But the Scirocco is coming together so I'll take the good with the bad


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
turbo Scirocco porn

















Sorry to be slow getting back, needed a smoke!!! Damn that's pretty!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Who's turbo / manifold is that going on???

My 84 2.0L 8V now running on MS II that just passed an emissions test at 0%CO and 16ppm HC against a max of 250ppm.








Changed to a .84 turbine housing from a .63 and the turbo is still right there!! Didn't seem to slow down its response at all.








Notice anything different about the manifold?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*








Lets see it's not cast... Looks to be all equal length.. 
I want one


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Last year they had Internet at the hotel...








There might be some posts to let the ones who could not make it regret it a bit...









I'll have Internet EVERYWHERE!! And I'll even be able to upload short videos. (WMV with sound from the computer or Quicktime without sound from my crap camera) from myself, or if anybody else has a digital camera, I have a built in slot for XD, SD, Memory Stick / Memory Stick Pro, and MMC - so I can take pics and videos from other people's cameras.
Know how I have internet Everywhere? Verizon EVDO. Verizon =







I hate Verizon. But the EVDO is cool.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^ computer **geek** ^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^ computer **geek** ^










Posting from the Nintendo Wii! Hard to type!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Posting from the Nintendo Wii! Hard to type!!










[turns to scirocco forum] see?!?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought I was a geek when I put a carputer in my Beetle, the only thing that would have made it worse is internet everywhere. Looking for hot spots/war driving is soooooo 2005.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

did someone say porn


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Notice anything different about the manifold?









Correct me if I'm wrong*, but I'd say that there manifold has been powder coated since I last saw it. Looks nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*like that needs to be said. _This *is* the vortex. _ 


_Modified by smithma7 at 11:58 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
How's your car coming?
Think you'll finally get to drive a Scirocco to Cincy??









Well, I'm kinda like you were I have to get another car on the road before I can dig hard core into the roc. But I'm about ready to take the other car to a professional mechanic and let them deal with it. Its not nearly as simple as VW's.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

CINCY CAMPING....
IM me for details.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Correct me if I'm wrong*, but I'd say that there manifold has been powder coated since I last saw it.

Actually, the manifold was ceramic coated.
Powder coat won't generally stand up to exhaust manifold temps.

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ Looks nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

So when do you want to make me one


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So when do you want to make me one









Wondering what the $$ would be on that...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I'm sure it will cost a pretty penny


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

More PICS!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm sure it will cost a pretty penny










Let's put it this way. It was one of those projects that when I was half way through making it I was telling myself I'd never make another one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

My room is reserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I think I might stay at the Holiday Inn Express.
Just so I can say that I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## DieselRoc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

And now for something completely different.....

_Quote »_I've got a TDI engine and trans on the way, will it be done by Cincy? Who knows! 
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v


Yeah baby, dueling '84 TDI Roccos at Cincy. If you get close to putting it together, this year, next year, let me know. I would make extra effort on the Denver-Cincy excursion to get a side by side photo op. Hell, I'll go many miles for beer/pizza alone.
My ride:









_Modified by DieselRoc at 9:41 PM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by DieselRoc at 10:10 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Let's put it this way. It was one of those projects that when I was half way through making it I was telling myself I'd never make another one.









Yeah I figured that would be the case







But damn does it look so nice...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (DieselRoc)*

Engine should be delivered today! But with the weather, who knows. Then I have no idea if I can get it going by Cincy. I've blown about 98% of my budget just on the engine and tranny. (my budget was very LOW) and I still need an injection pump for full mechanical operation, and I'd like to ditch the vnt turbo for an older k24 turbo and manifold. This would be temporary until next year of course, when the real fun begins.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_operation, and I'd like to ditch the vnt turbo for an older k24 turbo and manifold. This would be temporary until next year of course, when the real fun begins.










I'll donate a factory 1.6 TD exhaust manifold to your cause, let me know.
Drew


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I'm supposed to get an 8" subwoofer in the mail tomorow to make my Cincy ride more comfortable.







It's 150w with an 8" driver, and an 8" passive radiator. Basically, it's a mini-basslink. Which is all I need.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

All I need is my head unit, wood, fiberglass, bondo, carpet, and a heat wave to start my stereo install. 
2x 6.5" CDTs up front w/ custom enclosures
1x 12" JBL W8 sub w/ custom enclosure
2x 200wt Avionix amplifiers








i'll make listening to 'Baby Got Back' all that much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

are you building said 'custom enclosures' yourself?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_are you building said 'custom enclosures' yourself?

yessir! my friend Josh used to build competition stereo installs "back in the day"... We've done some pretty simple stuff in the past, but I think we are going to kick it up a knotch w/ the rock. I don't want anything tooooo flashy, but I want it to be "nice".


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_but I want it to be "nice".


are we talking "smooth-wetsanded-and painted-so-it-looks-like-it-just-melted" fiberglass?
or 
regular carpet covered wooden enclosures?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

are we talking "smooth-wetsanded-and painted-so-it-looks-like-it-just-melted" fiberglass?
or 
regular carpet covered wooden enclosures?

option A with a twist. Might not get painted, but rather a different finish. 
no "wooden boxes" here


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_but rather a different finish


*wheels in head spinning*

hmmmm...

edit: for *pg 35* claimage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*






























































































_Modified by mr lee at 9:30 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

*room booked* 
fyi - only 3 rooms left in the block, so get on it!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Damn you and your colorblind test. I can see the '3' and I suspect there is a 5 in there somewhere... but damned if I can find it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ *room booked* 
fyi - only *2 *rooms left in the block, so get on it!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_but damned if I can find it.










*test #1*: Does this picture appear blurry to you?









okay how about this...
*test #2*: Do you see trails in this picture?








if you answered *yes* to either question above, you *might* consider seeing an optometrist immediately.











_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:19 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Damn you and your colorblind test. I can see the '3' and I suspect there is a 5 in there somewhere... but damned if I can find it.









do you see a 2 or a 5 in this photo










_Modified by mr lee at 10:50 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

test No. 1 - I see a popcorn flavored jellybean.
test No. 2 - I see a sailboat!
(guess the movie line)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_test No. 1 - I see a popcorn flavored jellybean.
test No. 2 - I see a sailboat!
(guess the movie line)

mall rats
here you go greg 
http://colorvisiontesting.com/online test.htm


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
do you see a 2 or a 5 in this photo











looks like a red x to me so i'll hafta throw this out there:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, I'm mos def. red-green color blind Probably got dropped on the head a few times as a kid.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

every time the page loads, that bad image asks me for a username and password.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Mr. Lee must either fix the issue, or (more fun to me) we must kill page 35 quickly!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bump for ice capped snow! About 4 inches thick. Top 1.5" is ice. I was on it and not breaking through. Unfortunately, not smooth enough for real fun.


















_Modified by smithma7 at 3:58 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
do you see a 2 or a 5 in this photo









_Modified by mr lee at 10:50 AM 2-15-2007_


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!








No password prompts!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

3 + 5 is 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*test #1*: Does this picture appear blurry to you?











Hang on, let me find my glasses...
I<ll be back


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

color > g-rocco


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

^^^

hehehehehe


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
do you see a 2 or a 5 in this photo









_Modified by mr lee at 10:50 AM 2-15-2007_

Missed it. I see the '2'


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_color > g-rocco 









Bwahhahalmfaobbqwtf







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Missed it. I see the '2'

The test above is simpler.
The individual with normal color vision will see a 5 revealed in the dot pattern.
An individual with Red/Green (the most common) color blindness will see a 2 revealed in the dots.
pwn3d


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Jesus! We need to move on from this page.








Except for the nice outdoor pictures from Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Jesus! We need to move on from this page.








Except for the nice outdoor pictures from Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where's jesus ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think I might stay at the Holiday Inn Express.
Just so I can say that I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express last night.

















Which is closer to Wendy's?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*test #1*: Does this picture appear blurry to you?









okay how about this...
*test #2*: Do you see trails in this picture?








if you answered *yes* to either question above, you *might* consider seeing an optometrist immediately.








_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:19 PM 2-15-2007_

This post just gave me a headache







Did Mr Lee take those pics?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Which is closer to Wendy's?









definitely not the Holiday Inn EXPRESS - it's all the way in TOWN.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
definitely not the Holiday Inn EXPRESS - it's all the way in TOWN.









But it's got those showers! They are so great!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
do you see a 2 or a 5 in this photo










if you have a laptop (not sure about regular monitors) tilt the screen back and you'll see the 5, tilt it forward and you'll see the 2 (what colorblind people see).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
if you have a laptop (not sure about regular monitors) tilt the screen back and you'll see the 5, tilt it forward and you'll see the 2 (what colorblind people see). 

Woah, It works on my laptop!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
where's jesus ?









upstairs


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

11.3 inches of stopping power have just been ordered


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_11.3 inches of stopping power have just been ordered

Now that's what I'm talking about as far as pre-cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ownage for one, now serving ownage for one...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Ownage for one, now serving ownage for one...

If you go trolling for it, I may just have to go back and delete a post...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

onoes!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, anyway, now that I have my room reserved, all I have to do is secure the time off from work. I called the office today to get it scheduled, and when I put her on hold right quick to check the office calendar (to make sure nobody else wa taking off that week), she hung up and wouldn't answer her phone the rest of the day.


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*



SP Scirocco said:


> NOW THAT BRINGS A TEAR TO THE EYES


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
If you go trolling for it, I may just have to go back and delete a post...









I was serving it up you goof ball. I knew there was only one post to go before the page turned and while I really wanted to sit and wait until someone posted, I didn't have time (things to do!). So I posted a quickie to serve up the next ownage. (Derrick wants to own one sooooo bad







)
Believe me, I knew it wasn't mine, nor was it meant to be. But when it is, I'll know it, and you will too. MUHAHAHAHAhahahahahahaaaaaaack!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Apparently not too many people would like to camp? Usually by now I have more than 3 including myself!
I was going to do some unburying of the rocco today but it was -7* when I got up so I said forget it. Its supposed to be 30-40* next week. I can handle that.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

that hotel near buy has some very nice beds there, well worth the money







and did i mention there is a bar there too


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*



Rocco_crossing said:


> Apparently not too many people would like to camp? Usually by now I have more than 3 including myself!
> I would def be camping because I'm cheap and its fun, except I don't know where I am going to be come june because I am currently looking for a "real" job and may have to relocate. I would rather not make any promises at this stage but keep me in mind as a possibility


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mikorocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikorocco* »_ I would rather not make any promises at this stage but keep me in mind as a possibility









Don't worry about the 100% thing yet. I am just trying to get a head count. If you are less than 50% sure please wait until you are more sure, but if you intend on camping let me know BY IM as we have a site for you to register on.


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Hey man.. Im down for some camping.. Well have to find out who is camping, and have a get together out there.. hmmm


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My favorite picture from this post so far !


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My favorite picture from this post so far !

same here. I've never seen so many broken roccos together in my life


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Now wait a minute, just because there not moving doesn't mean there broken.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

The Canadian Armed Forces have been called in to dig my Scirocco out of the snow. They should be done in time to get to Cincy.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Now wait a minute, just because there not moving doesn't mean there broken.

yes it does.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
I was serving it up you goof ball. I knew there was only one post to go before the page turned and while I really wanted to sit and wait until someone posted, I didn't have time (things to do!). So I posted a quickie to serve up the next ownage. (Derrick wants to own one sooooo bad







)
Believe me, I knew it wasn't mine, nor was it meant to be. But when it is, I'll know it, and you will too. MUHAHAHAHAhahahahahahaaaaaaack!

AAHH! it's all so clear now. Cheers Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Back on track Cincy pictures...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

ok, if your going, raise your hand
*raises hand*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok, if your going, raise your hand










**raises hand**


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

just wondering what the official count it... thats all.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok, if your going, raise your hand
*raises hand* 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

looks like 4 include the wifey's















don't feel like editing this.. damn flood protection










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:43 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

*raises hand*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_*raises hand*


yeah...me too.

up here in the front desk of the row closest to the teacher's desk.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

yeah...me too.

up here in the front desk of the row closest to the teacher's desk.









teacher's pet


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
teacher's pet










scuse me...gotta go wipe something brown from my nose...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

now THATS gross


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_now THATS gross










what...i just had a chocolate iced piece of cake!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teacher's pet











_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
scuse me...gotta go wipe something brown from my nose...










_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_now THATS gross










_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
what...i just had a chocolate iced piece of cake!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Just wait until *ginster86roc* and *mr lee* start hanging out together at Cincy, things will get real crazy !


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

we shall see.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Who plays frisbee?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I'll be there.
And I play frisbee, too.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Who plays frisbee?

uh that was _me_ last year, mike....


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I'm hip, Carl. Just looking to see if any virgins play.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi there.
The next one I get will be dedicated to Derrick.








This one has a sses of the Red Baron and Red.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Hi there.
The next one I get will be dedicated to Derrick.








This one has asses of the Red Baron and Red.









Nice !!! , but pleassse someone wash the Red Scirocco.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

HA! 

I should start a DIRTY ROCCOS union!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^^ yucky


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Nice !!! , but pleassse someone wash the Red Scirocco.









Ummm, that scirocco doesn't get washed....















At least not when I've seen it....








I hope to see you ahead of that curve by Cincy Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Hi there.
The next one I get will be dedicated to Derrick.








This one has a sses of the Red Baron and Red.









Neat pic. I had forgotten about that one.
Thanks for the effort you took to blur ou tmy license plate.. but I always wondered why people were concerned about it. It's FJP 641


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Blame our UK friends for license plate bluring. One can go get plates made at a shop or slap on whatever numbers. Then drive around and the tickets for speeding get mailed to you.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Neat pic. I had forgotten about that one.
Thanks for the effort you took to blur ou tmy license plate.. but I always wondered why people were concerned about it. It's FJP 641


sweet! got my maryland plates in the mail! j/k


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: A Cleaner Red*

Here's a cleaner Red 5. Much fresher, too. (Old pic, that is.) This is from when I met Tony and Brian (?) for the first time at the Sandy Point Chesapeake Dubs gtg way long ago.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: A Cleaner Red (smithma7)*

I've only seen Sandy point from within a boat. But many many times!!








On a side note - look at the google satellite pic for it - 
Linky
There's a 747 flying to BWI in the pic!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: A Cleaner Red (timbo2132)*

I think I'm gonna make it this year. I will bring:
- bottle of Bosco
- box of Bugles
- clean undies
- my steering wheel 
- funky hat
god I hope someone comes into the store today....
































_^^^ all above pics courtesy of Dan Snow and the .org site_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I just got a sort-of cincy related toy....
Canon Digital Rebel XTi, 10.1 megapixels of cincy-pic-taking madness!
(_As timbo would say - Muahhahah!)_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I just got a sort-of cincy related toy....
Canon Digital Rebel XTi, 10.1 megapixels of cincy-pic-taking madness!


I'm Jealous.. I'll be rockin the Kodak Dx6490










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:13 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm Jealous.. I'll be rockin the *Kodiak* Dx6490









Kodiak?








Kodiak bear?








Kodiak Chinook Salmon?
(image removed due to enormous size. Them's some big fish!)
Kodiak Island?









Oh my.. so many more kodiaks I won't post.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I just got a sort-of cincy related toy....
Canon Digital Rebel XTi, 10.1 megapixels of cincy-pic-taking madness!
(_As timbo would say - Muahhahah!)_

Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_(As timbo would say - *kick asssss*!)

fixed that for ya.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: A Cleaner Red (Michael Bee)*

I'm going to try to make it, but I'm not sure if I will. Military Leave is pretty strict and I have two weddings I have to go to. I'll keep an eye on it though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I just got a sort-of cincy related toy....
Canon Digital Rebel XTi, 10.1 megapixels of cincy-pic-taking madness!
(_As timbo would say - Muahhahah!)_


You'll be in good company with Georges, he's a Canon freak too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
fixed that for ya.









Yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Mtl-Marc's camera = best pics evAr


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Mtl-Marc's camera = best pics evAr


yeah...i _did_ turn out pretty handsome ^up there^, didn't i ?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_yeah...i _did_ turn out pretty handsome ^up there^, didn't i ?









EDIT: DELETE BAD COMMENT

















_Modified by tcfootball at 6:23 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Ha ha!! I also took a picture of that pole.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









so I was gonna play some with that pic, and noticed it was named likeapro.jpg! interesting


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: A Cleaner Red (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Here's a cleaner Red 5. Much fresher, too. (Old pic, that is.) This is from when I met Tony and Brian (?) for the first time at the Sandy Point Chesapeake Dubs gtg way long ago.










Actually you can see rodolfo in the back......
So there an Ass Shot Of the Rodolfo


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
so I was gonna play some with that pic, and noticed it was named likeapro.jpg! interesting
















Is that a reference to the professionalism Carl displays while working with a pole?









OH! And here's another shot from Sandy Point BBQ:








Is that Brian's MkI, Tony?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_








Is that Brian's MkI, Tony?

Could that be Brian's 16v Mk2 in the back ground.








It looks like Daun's new MkI

















_Modified by 53BGTX at 1:21 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Such pretty Mk1s. I might have to buy one and put a bra and louvers on it!


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Could that be Brian's 16v Mk2 in the back ground.








It looks like Daun's new MkI
















_Modified by 53BGTX at 1:21 AM 2-18-2007_

Yup, that's my Mk1 before the most recent paint job. Here I am giving Mike a hard time for having a dirty car and look what presents itself








The red one in the backround is Mike's.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Is that a reference to the professionalism Carl displays while working with a pole?









OH! And here's another shot from Sandy Point BBQ:








Is that Brian's MkI, Tony?

As stated by Brian that is his car....is there a theme here..another butt shot of rodolfo


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Is that a reference to the professionalism Carl displays while working with a pole?







*j/k, Carl!*

OH! And here's another shot from Sandy Point BBQ:








Is that Brian's MkI, Tony?

Rodolpho on the left, Red 5 in the back, and Brian's center. I just couldn't remember if that was Brian's or not as I really don't remember meeting him that day.















I just liked the pic as hit had 3 roccos (counting mine) in it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Such pretty Mk1s. I might have to buy one and put a bra and louvers on it!










... and a euro licence plate too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_

















RED X


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_RED X









i dunno... here OT funniness
guesswho?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

that is cruel mr B...... They should be higher and it would be right
Booyahh!!!!! *What pages is this????* heheehehe










































_Modified by Neptuno at 4:37 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I pretty much have my "Stuff I want to do before Cincy" done now. BUT, whatabout "Stuff I want to do before Cincy 2008"?
Yeah. I want to paint my car (myself) and put a Kamei X1 Kit on.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

2008? jeez Tim.. you are quite ambitious indeed. I'm planning for this year.
the most fun will be fitting a 90 amp alternator so my RF amplifiers and JL sub won't murder the wimpy 65 amp alternator I have now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I just got a sort-of cincy related toy....
Canon Digital Rebel XTi, 10.1 megapixels of cincy-pic-taking madness!
(_As timbo would say - Muahhahah!)_

Yeah, I got one too <gasp>, it's sort of like having an A5 GTI or something, too electronic/painless. I still favour my AT-1, more like a MkI Rocco.... more of an adventure. I'll be rocking the both of them, but I'll probably never shoot colour film again. I got the IS lens with the XTi, and a little f1.8 50mm. 
I'll NEVER get to see anyone else's pictures, will I with all this 10Mp goodness out there!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Yeah, I got one too <gasp>, it's sort of like having an A5 GTI or something, too electronic/painless. I still favour my AT-1, more like a MkI Rocco.... more of an adventure. I'll be rocking the both of them, but I'll probably never shoot colour film again. I got the IS lens with the XTi, and a little f1.8 50mm. 
I'll NEVER get to see anyone else's pictures, will I with all this 10Mp goodness out there! 

17-85 is? thats a nice combo right there. I'm currently rocking the 17-85, 50mm 1.8, and the 70-200 4l on my rebel xt and love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Yep, that's the one it's a useful bit of equipment, but I still have more enthusiasm for my '49 Rollei, you know? And I've had the AT1 since '78, we go way back. I know my way around the wet darkroom better than the digital one too, so that's still a factor. Guess I should post on my own login eh?


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: A Cleaner Red (Michael Bee)*










Anyone want this grille setup BTW?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Cameras everywhere!!*

To anybody who has a camera -
I can post all of your pictures on my site for ya. I can resize them for nice web viewage, and I can even retouch and re-color them for ya.
10mp Pics are HUGE, so I'd have to take them at cincy either from a card reader (SD, XD, Memory Stick/Pro, MMC, , or if you email them to my gmail account. I will also bring a card reader that can read compact flash cards (as well as like 12 others) that should cover most High end cameras.
But remember, any Cincy pics are freely hosted on my webspace, no problem.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (timbo2132)*

Good morning folks..


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (85roccoZ400)*

I need to invest in a nice digital camera. The one I was using last year was a VERY old 2.1 megapixel beast, it's my mom's. It was a really good one when she got it and it does take decent pictures. Anybody have a good used digital cam, somewhere in the 5 megapixel range? There is a Cybershot 5.1 that i use at work which I like, figure that would be fine for me. 
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI on the truck right now...
01 Jeep TJ 4.0 <-- Gas hog


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning folks..


*yawn*
What's for breakfast?
Mmmmm. The list of "things to do before Cincy" is slowly getting shorter for me. Despite the cold I seem to have acquired, I managed to finish up some projects on the 16v yesterday. Two more things to wrap up (muffler and triple-gauge panel install) and she should be ready to rip around the streets again. Good thing too, last fillup was May 2, 2005.








Then on to Deiter... exhaust, new driver's axle, and a brake booster....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (vwdaun)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad someone is getting work done








I didn't get much done this weekend because my funds are tight..... 
I should be ordering up some parts wednesday...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
exhaust, new driver's axle, and a brake booster....








are you getting a new brake booster?? If so where are you getting it from...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*yawn*
What's for breakfast?


Dunkin' Donuts!
I brought 24 donuts and a Box o Joe into class this morning for a speech.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

my list was getting smaller.. until i realized that i just cant take another summer of driving my 16v w/ 276's on CIS injection... so once i get all of my boxes of parts in and such (spent close to 300 bux last week on stuff for the rocco! eek!)
then im gonna try and get megasquirt and *possibly* some ITB's gathered and on her as one of those "while im there" kinda things.. haha
guess i better get busy eh'??









edit forgot:
still need to weld up a proper flex joint and a entire new exhaust for the car..










_Modified by saddest6day66 at 9:41 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

It's supposed to be nice all this week. I think I'm finally ready to go on a long test drive. I've gone around the block a few times, but I think I'm ready for an hour+ drive. If the sun is out and it hits 60+ deg, then i'll be on the road. 
All I need to do is put the hood and front bumper on, and she is road worthy. Then it's just a matter of finishing up the body work for paint. 
I told the painter last week, "The car must be ready to drive 10+ hours on June 1st. Think we can hit that? Hell yes!!!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*yawn*
What's for breakfast?


Pretzels, gingerale, and applesauce. Damn Norovirus. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Pretzels, gingerale, and applesauce. Damn Norovirus. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Wikipedia says:
Alcohol has been proven to be an effective sanitizer against norovirus.

AH! Perfect. Make more Martinis!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ 







are you getting a new brake booster?? If so where are you getting it from...

No, I'm scrounging an old one as I couldn't find a new one. The MC apparantly has been leaking back into the booster, hence the need for replacement. Sucky job but it's gotta be done so I have brakes again.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Cameras everywhere!! (vwdaun)*

Yup I feel the pain..
I am about to update my build thread with a brake problem that I'm having myself..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...19702


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:08 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I told the painter last week, "The car must be ready to drive 10+ hours on June 1st. Think we can hit that? Hell yes!!!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That made no sense at all


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
That made no sense at all

damn mk3 guys .... not like I go in your forum quoting people being like.. "what did you say"... 
geeze, can't a brother catch a break around here?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I LIKE POTATOES!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I LIKE POTATOES!!!! 

this one is HOT!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
this one is HOT!










hot...potato....hot....potato...hot...po-*I GET IT*!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

That is one hot potatoe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I LIKE POTATOES!!!! 

GREAT:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_That is one hot potatoe









I think so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
hot...potato....hot....potato...hot...po-*I GET IT*!










Yep


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

??? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Nicer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

speaking of which, why is the Garret GT28RS turbo called the 'Disco Potato'?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Bare shell


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Yep, that's the one it's a useful bit of equipment, but I still have more enthusiasm for my '49 Rollei, you know? And I've had the AT1 since '78, we go way back. I know my way around the wet darkroom better than the digital one too, so that's still a factor. Guess I should post on my own login eh?









I have my ae-1 sitting on my desk. Haven't used it in over a year but I just can't get myself to sell it. I <3 that camera.
The darkroom is fun, and there's always that sense of accomplishment, but once you get to learn the digital darkroom, you won't want to go back. You can do soo much more, and much faster. Plus it's cheap. If you haven't been shooting in raw, I recommend you do. At first it'll suck, but once you get use to it and learn it, you'll be amazed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yellow!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

We have a winner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yellow again


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
The darkroom is fun, and there's always that sense of accomplishment, but once you get to learn the digital darkroom, you won't want to go back. You can do soo much more, and much faster. Plus it's cheap. If you haven't been shooting in raw, I recommend you do. At first it'll suck, but once you get use to it and learn it, you'll be amazed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

RAW photos and photoshop CS2 are a blast to use.
I can spend many hours tweaking photos. Gotta love.
It is a bit expensive to start, but once you have your gear, it is just about free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Damn you and your camera talk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Damn you and your camera talk










Sorry,








but so we can get these pictures happening


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm just jealous.... I want a Rebel or D90 or D50 or D200


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm just jealous.... I want a Rebel or #[email protected] or @#%* or @$*% 

need to watch your language


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Sorry,








but so we can get these pictures happening









god I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that picture








I hope you are in the states this year around Cincy time Marc... the caravan was fun last year.









_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
need to watch your language









*You* sir need to buy a Scirocco











_Modified by Michael Bee at 5:23 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

ONE MORE PAGEZ!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
*You* sir need to buy a Scirocco










I mention this to him daily


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Ok, you've all convinced me. I want, nay, *need* to go to Cincy. So, I'm going. Done and done. I do need to join a caravan from the Eastern PA/NJ crew. Let me know what the plans are.
Oh, and to help us along to page 40:
Happy Scirocco:








Sad Scirocco:








And to end on a good note, happy Scirocco:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I saw a great Scirocco pic I'd love to post here, but it's definitely NSFW (never seen a NSFW Scirocco pic before!) so I won't post it.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I mention this to him daily









And I can't figure out why. You really think I'm that stupid?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_ You really think I'm that stupid?









Well, you *are* driving a mk 3








At least it's a vr6. I mean, they at least _sound_ good.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I mean, they at least _sound_ good.

Yeah, when they're running.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
god I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that picture








I hope you are in the states this year around Cincy time Marc... the caravan was fun last year.










I am planning for Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The caravan was fun last year, but it can be more fun if I do it in my Scirocco


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, when they're running.










which is all the time! unlike the roccos, mk3's don't have scheduled breakdowns.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*

I feel the need to buy stuff


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I feel the need to buy stuff









wht type o stuff?
S C I R O C C O stuff?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
wht type o stuff?
S C I R O C C O stuff?









Is there any other stuff? Oh yeah beer, wine and food..... Of course scirocco stuff


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Yeah, when they're running. 


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
which is all the time! unlike the roccos, mk3's don't have scheduled breakdowns.









I know, but how do you know when it's time to upgrade? The (un)scheduled breakdowns in Roccoland are usually the perfect opportunity to install new goodies!



















_Modified by scirocco*joe at 6:43 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good morning all..

One day closer from placing another part order


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









Are those BBS RY??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
which is all the time! unlike the roccos, mk3's don't have scheduled breakdowns.









True when I had my mk3 it didn't have scheduled breakdowns it had random ones









Like the time my fifth gear just gave up










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:27 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Are those BBS RY??

RXs, I believe.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Either way they look hot on your ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hmm, lookey what an R&L truck brought me yesterday:
















Sorry bout the pics, hard to take cellphone pics on a sunny day surrounded by snow!








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Looks like a TDI
Look the turbo is so ittle little...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

page 40 where are you?!?!?!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_page 40 where are you?!?!?! 

Been asking myself the same question


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Been asking myself the same question










keep asking.

we'll get there that way _eventually_...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

keep asking.

we'll get there that way _eventually_...









now ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








Paul must have set it up to have page 39 go 
fooooorrrreeeeeevvvvverrrrrrr


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
now ?


maybe?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Nope. Post more Rocco Pics.
EDIT: Oh, actually Yep!
















Can't wait for the caravan to Cincy!!








I 0wn this nice page 40.


_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:37 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I 0wn this nice page 40.


damn.

see what happens when i leave here and go browse the technical forums?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Nope. Post more Rocco Pics.
I 0wn this nice page 40.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Looks like a TDI
Look the turbo is so ittle little...









Lol, yeah, that will change. Eventually.... :evilgrin:
-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Look, it's my car hanging out at the beach
















100 more days to go until Cincy


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Look, it's my car hanging out at the beach
















100 more days to go until Cincy









only 100 days!! eek i gotta get moving on my projects on my rocco.. guess i better go work on the car tonight rather than eat wings.. haha


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
100 more days to go until Cincy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_. guess i better go work on the car tonight rather than eat wings.. haha

Can't you combine the two? Lots of paper towels would be involved, but set up the bucket of wings on the workbench...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

looks like hot chicks like to lounge on hot roccos...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

...The hell? That pic makes her look 3 feet tall!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I think this'll make 40 pages by June.









or by the middle of Feb


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_...The hell? That pic makes her look 3 feet tall!









she is only 5'1"


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_looks like hot chicks like to lounge on hot roccos...









.....and bake brownies.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
.....and bake brownies.









mmmMMMmmm


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Either way they look hot on your ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can't take credit. She's not my ride, but I love the look of the RXs.
Mr Lee, didn't you used to have a set of black RXs on your Rocco?



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 1:53 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Can't take credit. She's not my ride, but I love the look of the RXs.
Mr Lee, didn't you used to have a set of black RXs on your Rocco?


yup they were powder coated gunmetal. I sold them to a guy in Cali. They are going on a gunmetal cabby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
old pic:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^ the secks ^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^ the ex ^

fixed! 
your gonna crap your pants when you see how different the car looks when its finished.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_the ex

clever, trevor.


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Anyone want to sell me a MKI rocco so I can attend?? Email me at [email protected] 
Always wanted to attend, but never made it while I had a rocco...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUT* »_Anyone want to sell me a MKI rocco so I can attend?? Email me at [email protected] 
Always wanted to attend, but never made it while I had a rocco...
















Yeah, what're the *RULES *when it comes to non-scirocco types when they caravan with Scirocco owners to Cincy. Do we have an area roped off for the heathens? Are they just plain *banned*?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

no not banned.... there was even a Cavalier representin' last yr. The nonScirocco vehicles are 'dubbed' (no pun) Kias.
So have fun in yer Kia... and keep it away from my Scirocco


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

The original "Kia" comes from Scott F. Williams - the owner of USRT. You see, he was a lister a few years back. His scirocco is a Blue Mk1, currently under the knife getting a 16v with ITBs and all kinds of niftiness.
So when he came to cincy in his Imprezza, somebody (Don't remember who, maybe Jan?) started calling his car all kinds of cheap car names. None of them got a reaction until Kia was said. Scott hated the Kia name, so it stuck, of course!!









Daun even has a sign on the "non-scirocco" side that says Kia parking only. The Scirocco Parking only sign marks the mailbox of the house, so you see it from the road.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUT* »_Anyone want to sell me a MKI rocco so I can attend?? Email me at [email protected] 
Always wanted to attend, but never made it while I had a rocco...
















you can buy my 78 shell... no way it will make it to cincy without a trailer.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I think Daun says it best in his first post - "you are strongly encouraged to own and bring a scirocco"
you technically should show up in your scirocco, but if it's just not up to the trip, we might make an exception for you. Bring beer to help us forgive you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, what're the *RULES *when it comes to non-scirocco types when they caravan with Scirocco owners to Cincy. Do we have an area roped off for the heathens? Are they just plain *banned*?



You will be issued a sparkly ribbon which you will tie around your big toe so we can all shun you more easily.








Nah, seriously, Kias park on the wrong side of the lane, and maybe you'll luck out and arrange for the purchase of a Rocco before the weeeknd is over, there are often a few of Daun's Rocco rescue projects around looking for new owners. He's pretty good at finding cars for people, he found me a real gem, that's for sure!
Cathy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Show up with a finely crafted model of your scirocco!


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Show up with a finely crafted model of your scirocco!









or a not-so-finely crafted model... just show up.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
clever, trevor.









Aww, Son-of-a...... you reminded me of something it was good at first, but it took me forever to get out of my head...
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/magical+trevor
Suffer you bastard.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
and maybe you'll luck out and arrange for the purchase of a Rocco before the weeeknd is over, there are often a few of Daun's Rocco rescue projects around looking for new owners. He's pretty good at finding cars for people, he found me a real gem, that's for sure!
Cathy

Muhahahaha. I *am* working on a deal right now for an Mk 1. I'm pretty sure I have a buyer lined up for it, but if that should fall through....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Aww, Son-of-a...... you reminded me of something it was good at first, but it took me forever to get out of my head...
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/magical+trevor
Suffer you bastard.









what the hell are you smoking!!!!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what the hell are you smoking!!!! 

Oh yah, you think I'm crazy now







but let's see how you are after a week of "I saw beans, lotsa beans, lotsa beans, lotsa beans, yah yah", can't get it out of my head, I don't sleep, "everyone loves magical Trevor, cause the tricks that he does are ever so clever". Get the torture out of my head, that would be clever. I'm getting a twitch







If I could smoke I wouldn't have this problem, but no, "where is the cow, hidden right now". All this from the phrase Clever Trevor
Excuse me while I go drink to kill my brain.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I wonder if we'll hit 40 pages by June?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I wonder if we'll hit 40 pages by June?

put the beer down mike, we are at 40 pages already


_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:16 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

50?
I should put down the beer?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

This one's for Derrick!








no edits.......


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

haha that was a fat finger mistake


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_no not banned.... there was even a Cavalier representin' last yr. The nonScirocco vehicles are 'dubbed' (no pun) Kias.
So have fun in yer Kia... and keep it away from my Scirocco

















Pardon me but that Z24 kept up with most of the rocco's BOTH years it was there!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

without tail lights even!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_without tail lights even!

That was only one year. 1500 MI without BRAKE lights through both Indianapolis and Chicago rush hours and no accidents!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Oh yah, you think I'm crazy now







but let's see how you are after a week of "I saw beans, lotsa beans, lotsa beans, lotsa beans, yah yah", can't get it out of my head, I don't sleep, "everyone loves magical Trevor, cause the tricks that he does are ever so clever". Get the torture out of my head, that would be clever. I'm getting a twitch







If I could smoke I wouldn't have this problem, but no, "where is the cow, hidden right now". All this from the phrase Clever Trevor
Excuse me while I go drink to kill my brain.










hahahah that is great! Do you have kids or something?? why you watching that for weeks on end?
btw, i just noticed your in NM... I'm originally from Albuquerque, I go back a few times a year to visit the folks!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I wonder if we'll hit 40 pages by June?

I beat you too it









_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
or by the middle of Feb


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

I say we hit 65 by cincy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You will be issued a sparkly ribbon which you will tie around your big toe so we can all shun you more easily.








Nah, seriously, Kias park on the wrong side of the lane, and maybe you'll luck out and arrange for the purchase of a Rocco before the weeeknd is over, there are often a few of Daun's Rocco rescue projects around looking for new owners. He's pretty good at finding cars for people, he found me a real gem, that's for sure!
Cathy

Well, _I_ will be showing up in my Scirocco, but my brother and a friend were both interested in coming. As you all well know, one passenger is fine, but any more than a 5 minute ride in the back seat is verrrrry uncomfortable. Mind you, not for me, but for the passenger.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
So, there might be an Kia showing up. I guarantee a VW Kia, but still a Kia.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I say we hit 65 by cincy 








come on give us more credit than that


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
1410 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 *200*
mr lee 122 
Michael Bee 108 
timbo2132 102 
G-rocco 96 
ginster86roc 91


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, at this rate, I'm thinking more like 100-110.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

page 41 in just over a month and we still have 99 days until Cincy..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I still stand by my prediction on page7!

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.
That is almost more legendary than the Dope Shizz thread in the car lounge. I think it's also more than the Lumber Jetta thread was.

>>>







<<<


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Spinny, what time do you get to work? You're always the first to post in here each morning.... dayum!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Spinny, what time do you get to work? You're always the first to post in here each morning.... dayum!

ah-HEM! 6:55 AM 2-21-2007 
<yawn>


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Spinn*e*y, what time do you get to work? You're always the first to post in here each morning.... dayum!

I get to work at 7:00am...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

my Mistake Joe - indeed, 6.55 is pretty early! 84rocco has a history of 7am posts... I'm just pulling into work then...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

My first post would come sooner but I have to get my first cup of coffee first..
So the second thing I do in the morning is check my watch topics....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, _I_ will be showing up in my Scirocco, but my brother and a friend were both interested in coming. As you all well know, one passenger is fine, but any more than a 5 minute ride in the back seat is verrrrry uncomfortable. Mind you, not for me, but for the passenger.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
So, there might be an Kia showing up. I guarantee a VW Kia, but still a Kia.


Bah - stuff him in the back. I went to Dallas in the back seat of my OWN Scirocco a few years ago....
I probably should clarify this again. Cincy is a Scirocco.org / VWVortex _Scirocco Forum_ gathering. I don't mind having a couple extra folks tag along, but it is *NOT* intended to be for just anyone with a VW. It's just like having some strangers crash your family reunion. A few years ago, I had to make Cincy a more "private" gathering when we started getting a lot of non-Scirocco folks showing up - it was a mess. I'm really trying to keep it to people I "know," which is why I debated so long about posting anything about it on the Vortex at all.
So bottom line, please don't go around inviting all your friends - it's not intended for them. I just will not be able to keep hosting Cincy if things get out of hand again - I'm a little gun-shy about that.
That said, if your brother and his friend want to come, that's fine. (But they really should buy a Scirocco.







)


_Modified by vwdaun at 8:44 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

yeah, daun, I have a friend who owns a scirocco and is not into the whole customizing, enthusist scene, but wants to be. He is okay to bring, correct?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_yeah, daun, I have a friend who owns a scirocco and is not into the whole customizing, enthusist scene, but wants to be. He is okay to bring, correct?

Cincy is for Scirocco owners - yeah, that's no problem.
I've just found over the years that Scirocco folk are a little different than the rest of the VW crowd, hence the hesitation for just "anyone" to show up.
Oh and Rhett - I would fear for the life of your Z24 if you show up with it again this year.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_yeah, daun, I have a friend who owns a scirocco and is not into the whole customizing, enthusist scene, but wants to be. He is okay to bring, correct?

Why, he's the perfect person to bring! A Noobie/virgin! Make him drive his own car (caravan). if he didn't, one he got here w/o his car he'd be sorry.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I've found over the years that Scirocco folk are a little different 

Fixed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Communications)*

Well, I had a friend that I brought. He didn't even own a scirocco. But bringing him to cincy MADE him want a Scirocco!








(you!)


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, I had a friend that I brought. He didn't even own a scirocco. But bringing him to cincy MADE him want a Scirocco!








(you!)









Dont know who youre talking about








No, Timbo, Ive always _wanted_ a scirocco, but a proper scirocco...(MK1)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_
No, Timbo, Ive always _wanted_ a scirocco, but a proper scirocco...(MK1)
















Oh Snap!!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_No, Timbo, Ive always _wanted_ a scirocco, but a proper scirocco...(MK1)

















_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Oh Snap!!!









*e-slap*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_No, Timbo, Ive always _wanted_ a scirocco, but a proper scirocco...(MK1)
















damn straight!








I mean..... good morning


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

tough crowd for the MKII people today


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

at least the m2 folks don't have to worry about their cars rusting out from under them while they sleep.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
damn straight!








I mean..... good morning









Hey, the solution is to get (at least) one of each!
Drew (with an 84 former daily driver and a 77 project)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









I think MKIs and MKIIs can get along fiiiine










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:48 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well, I had a friend that I brought. He didn't even own a scirocco. But bringing him to cincy MADE him want a Scirocco!








(you!)









Maybee we should have a stand and _sell_ Sciroccos for the non Scirocco owners who attend


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

"Sciroccos!! Come get yur Sciroccos!! Hot out of the cooker! Fresh Sciroccos! Get them while they are fresh!! Sciroccos!!!'


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh and Rhett - I would fear for the life of your Z24 if you show up with it again this year.









x2


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_at least the m2 folks don't have to worry about their cars rusting out from under them while they sleep.









Don't bet on it. I've already sent one '87 16v to the crusher that had terminal cancer in the same spots as the Mk 1 cars. (i.e. rockers & rear axle mounts.) Granted, the later cars were a LOT better in terms of rust resistance, but they will still fall victim to the tin worm.


_Modified by vwdaun at 10:37 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








I think MKIs and MKIIs can get along fiiiine









Well, the orang-er-red one and the green one in that pic get along so well together because the green one has a good chunk of the red one's powertrain transplanted into it. But yes, Mk1's and Mk2's get along just fine, mine have spent the winter chatting about things to come...
Drew


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 8:21 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

^^^^ Please delete that pic from your post. I want to be able to read this page without having to scroll side to side in order to read every sentence.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_^^^^ Please delete that pic from your post. I want to be able to read this page without having to scroll side to side in order to read every sentence.









^see sig, right?^


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
^see sig, right?^










Yeah. Come on! Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Drives me crazy also.. 
Put just think if we keep posting it will go away


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Vortex should be up-to-date with technology. 
There are ways of getting around the "Huge Ass Pic" in posts. 
You run a script that basically takes anything over say... 
640x400 and reduces the size to 640x400 while making the 
photo a link to the 5000x3000 photo you chose to post. 
either that or limit the number of characters per line
so that I don't have to keep hitting return so people don't
have to scroll to read this when someone posts a 9mp photo.
and while your at it, can you move the "reply" button so it
doesn't fall off the page either.
and another thing... FIX THE HTML code in posts so that
my tags (and all tags) don't fall to the bottom of the 
body text. And can you PLEASE allow me to highlight text 
and hit the B (for bold) and it actually make the text Bold.
k thanks
/rant


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_k thanks
/rant

g'morning mr lee.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed








Or maybe it all those mkII Jetta problems getting you down


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed








Or maybe it all those mkII Jetta problems getting you down









my coffee is cold, my jetta is broken, 3 projects due this week, and yeah
i have some opinions about vortex thread code








morning rocco folk!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_^^^^ Please delete that pic from your post. I want to be able to read this page without having to scroll side to side in order to read every sentence.









Can I help it if your screen's not wide enough?








Marc was the one that posted the pic orginally, I just replied to his post, and was surprised to see the pic follow the quote, the other times I've posted I didn't see those tags come across.
Anyways, I updated the link to point to a smaller version in my reply. Happy now?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh and Rhett - I would fear for the life of your Z24 if you show up with it again this year.









I will NOT be driving in a KIA this year. I might end up riding with someone if things don't work out but I am NOT bringing a KIA! And if things work out like I'm hoping they will I might not even own the Z24 anymore by then.


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 10:27 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*








I can see again...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_morning rocco folk!









um... good morning Rob.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Anyways, I updated the link to point to a smaller version in my reply. Happy now? 

Yes.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Don't make me post WIDE.gif!!
2000 pixels of FUN!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I go to a forum that converts the post to a frame with scrollbars if the post is too huge.
And that forum used to be that if you posted a pic that broke the tables, you were BANNED!! 
MUAHAAH!!
(it's something awful dot com. For some reason, vortex filters it.)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
um... good morning Rob.










hi B









update: got new hot coffe, spent $140 on jetta parts that probably won't fix the problem, and I've got 1 project nailed down... 2 to go!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

update: got new hot coffee


check. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_spent $140 on jetta parts that probably won't fix the problem 

w/p and ancilliaries from yesterday?

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_and I've got 1 project nailed down... 2 to go!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hi B









update: got new hot coffe, spent $140 on jetta parts that probably won't fix the problem, and I've got 1 project nailed down... 2 to go! 

That's awesome. No bitching and moaning (well, ok, just that once) you addressed the issues and are kickin' but! No problems are gonna stand in your way today!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_spent $140 on jetta parts that probably won't fix the problem

are you sure it is not an Audi? This sounds way too familiar







Glad to see you got some fresh coffee.... now go have lunch.
Scirocco/Cincy 2k6/Boyko content


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

whoops! ...... forgot one


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
w/p and ancilliaries from yesterday?


yup, wp, timing belt, tensioner, 3 v-belts, and a thermostat


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's awesome. No bitching and moaning (well, ok, just that once) you addressed the issues and are kickin' but! No problems are gonna stand in your way today!

Lets hope not..I was up till 2am last night working on the front end of the rocco. Not sure when I'll tackle the jetta... how about "later"









_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
are you sure it is not an Audi? This sounds way too familiar







Glad to see you got some fresh coffee.... now go have lunch.


Yeah, sometimes I wish it was an Audi Coupe GT, but thats a whole nother fantacy all together.








All the parts I bought need to be replaced anyways, so if I find other broken parts while I'm in there... great, as long as the problem doesn't include pulling the motor, having the crank / pistons machined and/or replaced.
Off to lunch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I probably should clarify this again. Cincy is a Scirocco.org / VWVortex _Scirocco Forum_ gathering. I don't mind having a couple extra folks tag along, but it is *NOT* intended to be for just anyone with a VW. It's just like having some strangers crash your family reunion. A few years ago, I had to make Cincy a more "private" gathering when we started getting a lot of non-Scirocco folks showing up - it was a mess. I'm really trying to keep it to people I "know," which is why I debated so long about posting anything about it on the Vortex at all.
So bottom line, please don't go around inviting all your friends - it's not intended for them. I just will not be able to keep hosting Cincy if things get out of hand again - I'm a little gun-shy about that.
That said, if your brother and his friend want to come, that's fine. (But they really should buy a Scirocco.







)


Daun, I can't thank you enough for hosting such an amazing event. Out of respect, I'll just come with my brother in the passenger seat of the Scirocco. I really don't want to get this event cancelled.
Even though he just picked up an 83 Rabbit GTI, maybe we can all get him hooked on Sciroccos. Who know, maybe someone will have one for sale for the ride home...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Back to work...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Back to work...









x2


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Back to work...









hee heh.... work








I've already made all of my follow up calls and mailings.
It is a beautiful day... I think I'll go drive that v-10 M5


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
hee heh.... work








I've already made all of my follow up calls and mailings.
It is a beautiful day... I think I'll go drive that v-10 M5
















I'm just trying to e x t e n d my lunch hour. It _might_ be getting on 2 hours now...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'm just trying to e x t e n d my lunch hour. It _might_ be getting on 2 hours now...


Hey Joe - please don't think I was being b*tchy in my previous post.... that's not how it was intended! (I need to be careful typing early in the morning!)
And lunch hour? Currently we have a ceiling of 100 ft and 1/4 mile visibility. Methinks I might as well wonder down to the hangar and crawl under a 'rocco for a bit as there sure as hell won't be anybody flying in this afternoon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

































Mmmm This rocco is yum.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Mmmm This rocco is yum.










Gee, thanks.








Wanna go for a ride?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

ooh man, my fresh paint is not going to like that gravel road too much


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I love the blue pinstripes on that 16v Daun.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

That why there is grass on the side







Daun I'm joking!









I Owned this B*tch... *Yeah not the car*

Some more Scirocco pictures...



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:45 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Is anyone planing on doing any tech stuff at Cincy this year???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_^^^^ Please delete that pic from your post. I want to be able to read this page without having to scroll side to side in order to read every sentence.









fixed with a smaller pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Perhaps_ you can upgreade from a 14" monitor...







Just kidding


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Is anyone planing on doing any tech stuff at Cincy this year??? 

if by "tech stuff" you mean fixing what broke on the way down... I'm sure I'll be doing a lot of that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
aside from that, I'll have my SDS system available for people to check out and compare next to the MS that timbo and friends will have. 


_Modified by mr lee at 11:57 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
fixed with a smaller pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Perhaps_ you can upgreade from a 14" monitor...







Just kidding









the 90s called, and they want 800x600 resolution back
1280x1024 owns


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Gee, thanks.








Wanna go for a ride?









Oh, oh, oh!!! Pick Me, pick me!!!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
the 90s called, and they want 800x600 resolution back
1280x1024 owns

Pfft, 1280x1024 is ok, for the kids' machine maybe. 1920 by 1200 all the way. Made me wonder what the fellow was complaining about...








Drew


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Cant say that to somebody with a laptop! My screen is 12.1"! 1280x800 though.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
the 90s called, and they want 800x600 resolution back
1280x1024 owns

2005 called, and they want 1290x1024 resolution back
1680x1050 owns


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Back on topic!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Mr. Lee: The driveway is mostly hard packed dirt/gravel that doesn't move much. There is some loose stuff, but everyone drives sanely (read slow and easy) on it as no one wants to stir up the dirt/rocks/owner's ire.








Oh, and for the record, I resize all my posted pics to 800x600, if they're on my machine, just to keep the forum width in reason.


_Modified by smithma7 at 3:37 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Mr. Lee: The driveway is mostly hard packed dirt/gravel that doesn't move much. There is some loose stuff, but everyone drives sanely (read slow and easy) on it as no one wants to stir up the dirt/rocks/owner's ire.









whoever is in front of mr lee needs to do a massive burnout. massive!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Does that mean you're volunteering to be mr. lee's hood ornament?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does that mean you're volunteering to be mr. lee's hood ornament?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I love the blue pinstripes on that 16v Daun.

I need to re-do them as they have broken in places where people have opened their doors into the side of the car.







And everyone wonders why I keep the rubber moulding....


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does that mean you're volunteering to be mr. lee's hood ornament?

sorry, I welded the tow hook where the hood ornament would be.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
sorry, I welded the tow hook where the hood ornament would be.

Oh, no. You see, I meant the Scirocco,. not the Mk3


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

you honestly think I would waste gas in the mk3 going to cincy?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Back to subject at hand Cincy :








My car at the 2001 gathering
















My car is somewhere around here


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








My car is somewhere around here










so...many....reds.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Pleeease stick to the subject of Cincy in Ohio
















2001, a lot of Sciroccos


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*









who owns the mkI on the driveway...and do they _still_ own it?
that photo looks like it could be straight out of a dealership flier or something...minus the back drop.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Anyone got pics from the early years of Cincy?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_








who owns the mkI on the driveway...and do they _still_ own it?

I believe that's Peter's (aka thescirocco.com) '79 16v.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Back to subject at hand Cincy :








My car is somewhere around here









Hey! Who's that joker leaning on my ride!?








Oh, wait... maybe that's me... 
Oh wait, maybe that's not even my ride? I can't see if the hood is silver... Anybody remember what day that picture was taken? I thought it was raining all day Saturday that year.
Drew


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_I thought it was raining all day Saturday that year.


(coming from a floridian) you couldn't have asked for better weather last year (my 1rst cincy)...'cept it was a "little" chilly on movie-nite.

i hope the weather is a repeat this year.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Anyone got pics from the early years of Cincy?

Here's a pic from the first Cincy - 1999. 'Twas before Kia parking was invented.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

^nice wide-angle panorama^
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so daun...are we kept in secret as to what the aerial photo-op will say this year?
think i already know the answer.........


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_so daun...are we kept in secret as to what the aerial photo-op will say this year?
think i already know the answer.........









I'm open to suggestions. It's usually not finally decided until Saturday when I've got a count on what cars I have to work with.
I'd really kinda like to have enough to spell "Scirocco" again.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

(coming from a floridian) you couldn't have asked for better weather last year (my 1rst cincy)...'cept it was a "little" chilly on movie-nite.

i hope the weather is a repeat this year.









+1 on everything worded above. ^^
w3rd


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Here's a pic from the first Cincy - 1999. 'Twas before Kia parking was invented.









Hey, look, isn't that the Sciretta I see there, fifth from the left?
Drew


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hey, look, isn't that the Sciretta I see there, fifth from the left?


Why yes, it 'tis. Along with John "*******" Van Vuren's 16v Caddy down on the end. I wish I coulda bought that truck when he sold it... just not enough $$$ at the time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
...'cept it was a "little" chilly on movie-nite.


Maybee you should buy one of these beer colored Scirocco jacket:
http://s06.marmot.com/products...H8130










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:24 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Maybee you should buy one of these *beer* colored *Scirocco* jacket

hmm 2 of my most favoritest things.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Here's a pic from the first Cincy - 1999. 'Twas before Kia parking was invented.









and how many of those roccos are still around








betcha not 44 of them


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (a3vr)*

hit and run damage:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That hit and run sucks Derrick.
I had to go back and delete an old post. We can't let non-Scirocco believers own pages 'round here


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

LOOK!!! IT's CINCY'S WENDY'S!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_LOOK!!! IT's CINCY'S WENDY'S!!!
















, hope my Red 16v makes it to this place in Ohio, during Cincy 2007


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Here's a pic from the first Cincy - 1999. 'Twas before Kia parking was invented.









That's still hard to imagine that the first Cincy happened while I was still in College in Wilmington! I didnt remember seeing many Sciroccos then, but I also probably was not looking for them.








Brendan (graduated from WC in 2000)
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Communications)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Communications* »_
Dont know who youre talking about








No, Timbo, Ive always _wanted_ a scirocco, but a proper scirocco...(MK1)

















Meh. MkIIs are all good, like, for example, they can donate parts to MkIs.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Har har!








I do have a Mk1 part in my Mk2 - the early style shift knob from a '75!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't believe I have any MkI stuff in my MkII. And hopefully, when the time comes that own a MkI, at it's finished state (does that ever happen with these cars?), it will have as little MkI as possible under the skin.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I can see again...









Hell, I had no problem with the picture, and my compuer's about as old as that green car of mine. I wonder how Blackie is? ANd I wonder who in the hell lives in that jungle????


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

One more thing: Thanks for the '99, "Everyone's a virgin @ Cincy" pic, Daun.
Also: anymore pics from that year? Other than you and your fam, who else has been to every Cincy? What year was the first Sat backyard aerial pic? In short, and I don't want to tax you or anything, but any chance on some Cincy history? Keep in mind: I'm sure some sort of 10-year retrospective will be in order for '09.
OT: I love rum! And here's a self-portrait from last year on the way to Daun's.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Is anyone planing on doing any tech stuff at Cincy this year??? 

"Plan", LOL, no, ROTFLMAO.....surely you jest!!!!! "Plan", that's just funny.....this is a Scirocco event, there is no planning....well, you can plan, but don't count on it turning out that way....the car will decide your path, grasshopper....


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Is that your place, Cath? I always imagined a more open farmish type place that was always cold and windy (the "Windtunnel" er... garage) and sometimes had snow.







Whoever's place that is, I would love living there by the looks. I live in the country now, but hope that someday in the future I will have a more intimate relationship between nature and my domicile. (and it won't look rednecky like it does now!







- it looked that way before I moved in







).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

This year, at least two of us will have GPS in our cars. However, we've done this enough to make it easy.
PA turnpike to the I-70 New Stanton Interchange.
I-70 to Columbus.
Then we take the I270 Beltway south to the I-71 that goes to Cincinnati. Then, all it is is a turn off the exit, and the hotel is right at the offramp. Couldn't be easier.
I expect at least 10 cars in our PA/NJ/NY convoy this year though!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Is that your place, Cath? I always imagined a more open farmish type place that was always cold and windy (the "Windtunnel" er... garage) and sometimes had snow.







Whoever's place that is, I would love living there by the looks. I live in the country now, but hope that someday in the future I will have a more intimate relationship between nature and my domicile. (and it won't look rednecky like it does now!







- it looked that way before I moved in







).

Yep, 14 acres of managed woodlot. The building there is the "offroad" building, formerly the "poultry palace". You can just make out the mangled sled ski above the door. The Wind Tunnel is a bit bigger, I like to think of it as a test bed for fast things....and Mike, ummm, that picture was taken in June eh? The snow's usually gone by then.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I know the snow's not year-round, but compared to what I'm used to, I think I might actually grow tired of it. That's never happened before. I've been tired of being stuck in the house and tired of not being able to get the car out and tired of the top 2" of ice, but never tired of snow.
Someday, I hope to visit your fine country (in a 'rocco, of course!). Cananada... it just rolls off the tongue.
[edit] Any chance of getting a pic taken from the _same_ spot that was taken today? Would be an interesting contrast.


_Modified by smithma7 at 10:05 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
....and Mike, ummm, that picture was taken in June eh? The snow's usually gone by then. 

It takes you _that_ long to shovel it all?








hehehe.
But seriously this is a really nice house/garage/yard setup you have got there Cathy, very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

to be honest, Cath, I usually picture YOU in one of three ways: at work, teaching the ways of science (hopefully using Sciroccos in as many class-related examples as you can - if you don't, then you should!); wrenching in the Windtunnel; and hangin' indoors with the fam and enjoying the local yeasty beverages. All three of which are worthy endeavors.
BTW, I don't recall seeing any results of the Bear Races '06 on the list. Any stories or stories with pics? What were the bears running and who won????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This year, at least two of us will have GPS in our cars. However, we've done this enough to make it easy.
PA turnpike to the I-70 New Stanton Interchange.
I-70 to Columbus.
Then we take the I270 Beltway south to the I-71 that goes to Cincinnati. Then, all it is is a turn off the exit, and the hotel is right at the offramp. Couldn't be easier.
I expect at least 10 cars in our PA/NJ/NY convoy this year though!









Count me in this caravan!
Last year was a blast driving with you guys








Count one more GPS with me.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
"Plan", LOL, no, ROTFLMAO.....surely you jest!!!!! "Plan", that's just funny.....this is a Scirocco event, there is no planning....well, you can plan, but don't count on it turning out that way....the car will decide your path, grasshopper....


A pearl of wisdom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This year, at least two of us will have GPS in our cars. However, we've done this enough to make it easy.
PA turnpike to the I-70 New Stanton Interchange.
I-70 to Columbus.
Then we take the I270 Beltway south to the I-71 that goes to Cincinnati. Then, all it is is a turn off the exit, and the hotel is right at the offramp. Couldn't be easier.
I expect at least 10 cars in our PA/NJ/NY convoy this year though!









Woah! that's a lot of info!!!
For the directionally unchallenged (I like rum): 
1) Take 70 west.
2) Turn left @ Columbus.
3) Follow to Mecca.
it's just that easy!








(here's the exact route (for me!))


_Modified by smithma7 at 10:25 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_(here's the exact route (for me!))

Mine's just like that, but with an added hour drive from Edgewood, north-east of Baltimore.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Mine's just like that, but with an added hour drive from Edgewood, north-east of Baltimore.

same here, but from south of baltimore


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think we should have an ALL MD Scirocco owner gtg (I love yer place Brian, but...) in a central area to get us all together. It seems there's more now than when T first started his thread.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I think we should have an ALL MD Scirocco owner gtg (I love yer place Brian, but...) in a central area to get us all together. It seems there's more now than when T first started his thread.


fo sure


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

And to finalize the MD convoys (who's leaving when) (6am Fri for me)
Plus, I'd hate to drive 400+ miles to Cincy so I can meet ppl who live < 40 min from me.







Cincy is for Cincy, not to meet locals (to me) I don't know.


_Modified by smithma7 at 11:16 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Also: anymore pics from that year?

Go to: scirocco.org --> mailing list --> list gatherings and photos --> scroll to whichever year you like. '99-'05 are on that page.

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Other than you and your fam, who else has been to every Cincy?


I'm not sure if there's anyone who's made it *every* year. Well, maybe Ben Harder.
Side story: In '99, my parent's had gone to northeast Ohio for my grandmother's b'day. The last Scirocco left about 10 minutes before they got home. They didn't believe we had this huge party until they saw the pics. IIRC, everyone stayed at the house that year too.

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_What year was the first Sat backyard aerial pic?


1999 was a crude VW symbol. See the pics....

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_In short, and I don't want to tax you or anything, but any chance on some Cincy history? Keep in mind: I'm sure some sort of 10-year retrospective will be in order for '09.

We'll leave that for 2009. Or ask me at this year's party.

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_OT: I love rum!

And here's a tip aimed specifically at you Mike: If you feel the need to get on the radio again while Ben & I are trying to put things together in the back yard, expect to have your radio forcably removed and thrown in the pond.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_The Wind Tunnel is a bit bigger, I like to think of it as a test bed for fast things....









I love going to Cathy's. Who else provides a covered space for your car while you're away from home? (Dat's my '86 in the Wind Tunnel back in August.)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Go to: scirocco.org --> mailing list --> list gatherings and photos --> scroll to whichever year you like. '99-'05 are on that page.
I'm not sure if there's anyone who's made it *every* year. Well, maybe Ben Harder.
Side story: In '99, my parent's had gone to northeast Ohio for my grandmother's b'day. The last Scirocco left about 10 minutes before they got home. They didn't believe we had this huge party until they saw the pics. IIRC, everyone stayed at the house that year too.
1999 was a crude VW symbol. See the pics....
We'll leave that for 2009. Or ask me at this year's party.
And here's a tip aimed specifically at you Mike: If you feel the need to get on the radio again while Ben & I are trying to put things together in the back yard, expect to have your radio forcably removed and thrown in the pond.









I don't have the desire to make it as nice as yours so comments below!:
1) I had forgotten about that page's links. I always stopped at the Cincy pic pages on the first l-scirocco page.
2) I didn't realize the VW symbol was the first year. OR is the big VW one from a different year (I haven't checked the link to old pics yet).
3a) Some comments (specifically the first 2 or 3 that were aimed at Ben ("Hey, we can see your underwear.") were actually direct from Getty* (why does blame @ Cincy gravitate towards him?







), I just relayed them. And that does not absolve me of blame for relaying them.
3b) This has been on my mind since the Cincy before last. I let myself get led astray and then ran with it last year (while still taking requests







). And to be honest, since my FIRST Cincy, I've always turned it on ONLY TO LISTEN TO THE DETAILS OF ARRANGING FOR THE AERIAL (much like listening in on the cockpit during a commercial flight during takeoff/landing). I just keep letting myself be led to the darkside of Ch5.3 instead of staying with the lightside. This year, I pledge (now and publicly) that I will not let that happen. Any comments you may hear on air during that process will not be made by me. I stake my future appearances @ Cincy on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*that's the second and last time I throw him under the bus. Unless, of course, he leads me astray again, but I don't see that happening.































_Modified by smithma7 at 11:59 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

man it tooka while to get here from #38
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I think we should have an ALL MD Scirocco owner gtg (I love yer place Brian, but...) in a central area to get us all together. It seems there's more now than when T first started his thread.


I'll go wherever the gtg is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I'm out of the way for some of you nertherners.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_
I'll go wherever the gtg is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I'm out of the way for some of you nertherners.

















It's only because of location. I still think we should try to do a Scirocco gtg (a la Cincy) at the geographic center of the lower 48. Somewhere in Kansas, IIRC. It has a website, but I'm lazy and out of rum.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Good morning... 
D- that hit and run accident sucks... The damage could have been even worse...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I expect at least 10 cars in our PA/NJ/NY convoy this year though!









Maybe some cars from CT too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I think we should have an ALL MD Scirocco owner gtg (I love yer place Brian, but...) in a central area to get us all together. It seems there's more now than when T first started his thread.

Make it happen Mike! Maybe somewhere in Columbia MD? *shrug*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_It's only because of location. I still think we should try to do a Scirocco gtg (a la Cincy) at the geographic center of the lower 48. Somewhere in Kansas, IIRC. It has a website, but I'm lazy and out of rum.

I know I've mentioned it before, but I'm in Kansas City and could help coordinate a rocco GTG here. My only problem is... I think it's a bit too far for people on the Pacific / Atlantic Oceans... Just to give you an Idea, the 8 hour drive radious from KC is Minneapolis, Chicago, Cincy, Memphis, LilRock, Dallas, and Denver. Anything beyond that might just be too far for the average joe in his 20-30 year old beast. 
That being said, I think we have a good thing going w/ Cincy... If someone on the West coast wanted to host something, I'd be down for that as well. Maybe Phoenix or Vegas ??


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This year, at least two of us will have GPS in our cars. However, we've done this enough to make it easy.
PA turnpike to the I-70 New Stanton Interchange.
I-70 to Columbus.
Then we take the I270 Beltway south to the I-71 that goes to Cincinnati. Then, all it is is a turn off the exit, and the hotel is right at the offramp. Couldn't be easier.
I expect at least 10 cars in our PA/NJ/NY convoy this year though!









Why dont you guys go the 70-79-68-70 route instead? I've made the drive from Baltimore to Ohio about 25 times over the past 5 years, it's much faster that way, plus 68 is so much nicer than the turnpike, which is el-suxorz.
Either way, I still plan on joining the caravan at Buckeye Lake, I'll have a walkie this year.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Why dont you guys go the 70-79-68-70 route instead? I've made the drive from Baltimore to Ohio about 25 times over the past 5 years, it's much faster that way, plus 68 is so much nicer than the turnpike, which is el-suxorz.
Either way, I still plan on joining the caravan at Buckeye Lake, I'll have a walkie this year.










Well, here's the route Google Maps suggested:
http://maps.google.com/maps?da...&om=1
Timbo, I can only assume this is the way you intended? I'm fine with _any _route. I think we should have a meetup somewhere where the NY/CT, PA/NJ and MD/VA/DC folks converge. And then..._head west, young man!_
Oh Yeah! Page 45 OWNAGE!











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 9:14 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Why dont you guys go the 70-79-68-70 route instead? I've made the drive from Baltimore to Ohio about 25 times over the past 5 years, it's much faster that way, plus 68 is so much nicer than the turnpike, which is el-suxorz.
Either way, I still plan on joining the caravan at Buckeye Lake, I'll have a walkie this year.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


anyway we can stay away from the PA TPK I am ok w/ .... but i am just following.. so i dont have much of a say


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

2 way radios are fun


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

When do you normal leave for Cincy??? Friday?? What time?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I've never understood why Timbo likes the turnpike...
it is thoroughly unplesant.
I haven't clicked mikes link, but I think the md route is 70->68->79->70->270(around columbus)->71


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I've never understood why Timbo likes the turnpike...
it is thoroughly unplesant.
I haven't clicked mikes link, but I think the md route is 70->68->79->70->270(around columbus)->71


well from what i remember Timbo's car isnt lowered.. or very much and last i saw he wasnt running any type of low profile tires.. so the roads arent as much of a issue as some of us driving _really_ low cars w/ tiny tires.. but again ill just prolly stay back so i can see any large potholes way ahead of time so i dont wreck my wheels/undercarriage... good thing i got one of those fancy oilpan guards ready to go on my car for just that reason


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I've never understood why Timbo likes the turnpike...
it is thoroughly unplesant.









maybe I'll stick with my RT80 with PA


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I dislike the PA turnpike 'cause the lanes are narrow, there's little shoulder room, it's generally 2 lanes and there's a nasty gaurdrail/barrier on most of it. That said, perhaps if I slowed down about 15 mph I wouldn't mind it so much. My impression is that Timbo is a more, uh, _relaxed_ driver than some of us, so maybe those things don't bother him


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
"Plan", LOL, no, ROTFLMAO.....surely you jest!!!!! "Plan", that's just funny.....this is a Scirocco event, there is no planning....well, you can plan, but don't count on it turning out that way....the car will decide your path, grasshopper....


Unplanned events include bench-pressing Sciroccos to stay in shape:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I dislike the PA turnpike 'cause the lanes are narrow, there's little shoulder room, it's generally 2 lanes and there's a nasty gaurdrail/barrier on most of it. That said, perhaps if I slowed down about 15 mph I wouldn't mind it so much. My impression is that Timbo is a more, uh, _relaxed_ driver than some of us, so maybe those things don't bother him

Bah! The turnpike is great because it's more like driving at home!! I may only drive 75, but I go that speed all the time, not just on highways!! 
I take those turns as fast as I can. I am damn good at driving next to guardrails because that's all I've done for my whole life in colorado!
Besides! The lanes aren't THAT narrow!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I think we should make a post on what Cincy is, and what it is not.

This is not a car show. It's not waterfest. There's no sponsors, no commercial anything.
We are a group of friends that shares sciroccos in common. We aren't wh0ring our cars out and doing burnouts. Racing is very very bad. We don't want to all be arrested by the angry local police!
That is what should be avoided. I know we can drive fast and it's fun to show off, but that's not the point here. We want to keep this fun, laid back, and we just take it easy.
The great thing is it's not as much about perfect cars. You can bring your crappy rocco. Daily drivers and beaters are great. That's not to say you can't bring your nifty ass showcars, but ALL roccos are accepted. (Even Mk1s!





















)
Most of all, I want to thank Daun and his parrents for making this get-together happen all of these years. I look foward to cincy so much - it's the highlight of my year - not waterfest or H2O.
Scirocco Comrades Unite for Cincy! Let's have fun, hang out, help eachother with car problems, and have a good time.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Bah! The turnpike is great because it's more like driving at home!! I may only drive 75, but I go that speed all the time, not just on highways!! D 

See, I'd much rather go 75 in traffic on 95 at rush hour. Not that 95 at rush hour ever goes 75 though.
I may have a 45 min commute to work each day, but at least it dosen't involve highways.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think we should make a post on what Cincy is, and what it is not.

..snip...

and that is why i want to go to Cincy this year!! I've been so dissapointed with BIG car shows the past few years... just seems like everyone sticks their nose up and has to put their ego on the table before a beer... Don't get me wrong, i've met some cool as people.. and some cool ass rocco folk, but it seems that a lot of the "other crowed" is searching for something other than what I am... 
anyways.. I can't wait to kick it with you guys.. it's the 2nd most anticipated event of this summer.... the first is my wedding


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think we should make a post on what Cincy is, and what it is not.
*We aren't wh0ring our cars out *
Scirocco Comrades Unite for Cincy! Let's have fun, hang out, help eachother with car problems, and have a good time.








But I like wh0ring out my car...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cincy is almost like a fmaily reunion, more than a car show.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







But I like wh0ring out my car...










our cars can sit out on the corner and wh0re themselves out all they want!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cincy is almost like a f*am*ily reunion, more than a car show.

Even being a Cincy virgin I know it's not a car show.. I can't wait to attend... To finally meet you guys in person.. _well some of you.._









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
our cars can sit out on the corner and wh0re themselves out all they want! 

We can take a empty jar and see who brings in the most money


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i'll need to find a sexy bra for my hot rack


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_We can take a empty jar and see who brings in the most money










oh there'll be a jar going around, no doubt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was mentioned w-a-y earlier in this thread by sciroccojim IIRC.

a 'tip' jar is circulated so we can all chip in a couple bux *as a sign of appreciation* to the host. *nudge, nudge*









for pizza nite/porta-potties/expenses/etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Bah! The turnpike is great because it's more like driving at home!! I may only drive 75, but I go that speed all the time, not just on highways!! 
I take those turns as fast as I can. I am damn good at driving next to guardrails because that's all I've done for my whole life in colorado!
Besides! The lanes aren't THAT narrow!









Given a choice I'll always stay off the PA turnpike.
Narrow lanes, crappy rough pavement and they are ALWAYS doing construction! Course then you have to see some stupid sign bragging about how they finished the construction on time when you just got out of a construction zone.
Screw the PA turnpike! I'm going 70-68-79-70. Better scenery, better roads, no construction.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Better scenery, better roads, no construction.

And no tolls too!








Frikin toll roads. In Colorado, there was one toll road, E-470 - the road the suckers use to get to the airport even though the other highways go there just fine!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I think we should make a post on what Cincy is, and what it is not.

This is not a car show. It's not waterfest. There's no sponsors, no commercial anything.
We are a group of friends that shares sciroccos in common. We aren't wh0ring our cars out and doing burnouts. Racing is very very bad. We don't want to all be arrested by the angry local police!
That is what should be avoided. I know we can drive fast and it's fun to show off, but that's not the point here. We want to keep this fun, laid back, and we just take it easy.
The great thing is it's not as much about perfect cars. You can bring your crappy rocco. Daily drivers and beaters are great. That's not to say you can't bring your nifty ass showcars, but ALL roccos are accepted. (Even Mk1s!





















)
Most of all, I want to thank Daun and his parrents for making this get-together happen all of these years. I look foward to cincy so much - it's the highlight of my year - not waterfest or H2O.
Scirocco Comrades Unite for Cincy! Let's have fun, hang out, help eachother with car problems, and have a good time.

X2!!!!







to you Timbo! Well said!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

My route to Cincy, I75 north


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Are you going to have the rear fixed by then


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm planning on having it fixed, by then. I have everything to fix it, except a rear valence and it is on its way from Michigan.


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Timbo no longer has a Scirocco in his possession
I own his Scirocco now, and forever!!!! muhahahahahaha


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I can't believe the thread creator is being outposted by over 2.5 to 1 compared to 85roccoZ400. Crazy!

_Quote, originally posted by *VWVortex Forums* »_The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
1566 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 218 
mr lee 135 
timbo2132 116 
Michael Bee 115 
G-rocco 110 
ginster86roc 102 
vwdaun 87


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Communications)*

Timbo, will return to Cincy this year in a Scirocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm the 2nd biggest post wh0re in this thread... 
whats funny is that neither Brian or myself have ever been to Cincy..


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Timbo, will return to Cincy this year in a Scirocco










Don't keep us in suspense. Did he buy a Mk1 or what's the deal?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Don't keep us in suspense. Did he buy a Mk1 or what's the deal?


Nah, it's just loaned out for a bit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091326


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nah, it's just loaned out for a bit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091326

What, you mean there are other threads in the Scirocco forum? Who knew?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

WOW! Tim only passed me by one post! We were tied for awhile, but then he passed me. I can't believ-- DOH!
Is it June yet?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

MD ppl (please chime in if you disagree): I think this is the official unofficial MD route to Cincy once you hit 70/Fredneck area.
I would love to hook up with other drivers that might take this route, but I plan on leaving my area at 6am Friday morning with an ETA @ Cincy of 2pm local.
As stated above (and what I've said a few times in the past): This is like a family reunion, except you want to see everyone there and 90% bring a car you'll like.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I have more posts than you? WTF? Something wrong with ya!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great shot, from above 








*page 46* WOW


_Modified by 53BGTX at 12:38 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great shot, from above 



from any pilots in the house: can we get an altitude estimation?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









I'm a Pilot, guess : 1000 ft. AGL


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mind if any little kids come?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Mind if any little kids come?

_this is too easy...._

who do you think shows up?!?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Mind if any little kids come?










<-- this one will be there.







with toys!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_And to finalize the MD convoys (who's leaving when) (6am Fri for me)
Plus, I'd hate to drive 400+ miles to Cincy so I can meet ppl who live < 40 min from me.







Cincy is for Cincy, not to meet locals (to me) I don't know.

Damn, I'd have to leave around 5:00


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_who do you think shows up?!?









guys n toys, gals n toys
but mainly toys.








*EDIT:* I just realised this thread moves faster than the New Scirocco forum











_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:59 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_gals n toys

Um.....wow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Damn, I'd have to leave around 5:00









HAHAAHAHAHHHAHHAAHHAHH!!!!
I left at 3:30 AM for Cincy 2005. From Denver. And I got to Cincy 18 hours later. One go.







Beat that!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Damn, I'd have to leave around 5:00









but it is *SO* worth it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_gals n toys
but mainly toys.









HEY HEEYYYY! That gets the Krusty Brand Seal of Approval!









Change of course, but still Cincy related: Is this what all the hub-bubbs* about?








Just picked that up tonight at my local Sleven. Not bad.








*Not trying to use the name in vain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I don't want to beat that.








And veering about 14 1/2 degrees off-topic here, I went to Wendy's today (Timbo), and they only gave me 1 napkin (yet again), and no spoon for my frosty, only a straw.







You know as well as I do that you'd have to be a world-champion co..uh..rooster-sucker







to drink a frosty with a straw.









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 7:26 PM 2-22-2007_


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 7:27 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Now, you know you can't eat a frosty with a spoon.... Only a FPOON!! (Frosty spoon!)
















It's the only soquid you can eat with as fpoon, after all!















(Note that also "Thick" was misspelled. I don't know if that was intentional)


_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:09 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Back to the subject, Cincy 








My car, 2001


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
guys n toys, gals n toys
but mainly toys.










I think I have this movie on VHS somewhere, but it is NOT appropriate for the Scirocco forum


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think I have this movie on VHS somewhere, but it is NOT appropriate for the Scirocco forum









TMI...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I think I have this movie on VHS somewhere, but it is NOT appropriate for the Scirocco forum









I meant the Sciroccos?
**sigh**
I'll check out the vid Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

until tomorrow I am gone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one more day closer to Cincy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I'll check out the vid Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I just sprayed martini all over the monitor...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Cincy.









You know, the word "Cincy" is great, because it does not require that you actually know how to spell "Cincinnati" Which, in fact, I had to spell check to make sure I spelled it right.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think I just sprayed martini all over the monitor...

Well at least you weren't watching the video and spra..... OH wait, we need to keep this G rated don't we?
Yeah, I'd check out the video too. But then again, I think we have somewhat similar tastes.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Cincy.










You can tell by the paint that Red is the center Scirocco in the I. And if it wasn't for the lone MkI in the big C, then that would be a C of MkIIs.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Morning all getting closer to Cincy


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Not close enough!








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

One day closer to a weekend of pre-cincy work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_One day closer to a weekend of pre-cincy work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








because I second that...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning all getting closer to Cincy










At the time this post was written there were only
3 months, 5 days, 16 hours, and 9 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_

At the time this post was written there were only
3 months, 5 days, 16 hours, and 9 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?

no, but i have a list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning all getting closer to Cincy









I wish it was a lot CLOSER to Cincy - tired of waking up to temps in the teens.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Warmer temps would be good... but I'm not yet ready for Cincy... Well I'm ready the car isn't


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Warmer temps would be good... but I'm not yet ready for Cincy... Well I'm ready the car isn't









Well if push comes to shove I could push & shove mine over to my parent's right now. I'd have to since not one of them is roadworthy at the moment.







Just waitin' on a box-o-candy from Mike & Kirsten, plus another little item from Carl.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Warmer temps would be good... but I'm not yet ready for Cincy... Well I'm ready the car isn't









took mine out last night for the first time in 6 months..... well took it out past the 2 block radius of my house...
oh man I almost forgot how fun that car is to drive.. I can't wait to get her out on the road and stretch it's legs! 
cincy where are you!!?!?!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It's nice and sunny 'round here today. Cold though. 
I might do some pre-cincy work and fix my passenger side windshield squirter.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's nice and sunny 'round here today.


projected to see 75 today, 80 tomorrow....









*ducks*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

projected to see 75 today, 80 tomorrow....









*ducks*









If you keep that kind of talk up I'm going to come down there over spring break and help you wash the paint off your car and pic-whore it out
And I'm going to scoop up some of the remaining road-slush and put it in a cooler for you.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
If you keep that kind of talk up I'm going to come down there over spring break and help you wash the paint off your car and pic-whore it out
And I'm going to scoop up some of the remaining road-slush and put it in a cooler for you.

Need help with that?








_edit for page 47 ownage:_ 








Depressing isn't it?


_Modified by vwdaun at 12:50 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

^







^


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Karl, They are getting pretty tough with the talk. I guess I shouldn't talk about the 75* here in Charleston. Love it here this time of year.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

^







^


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Karl, They are getting pretty tough with the talk. I guess I shouldn't talk about the 75* here in Charleston. Love it here this time of year.

Muhahahaha. Perhaps we should have a snowball fight at Cincy this year.... northerners vs southerners.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

humm cincy... it has been 3 years when last I was there...
a pictures I always enjoyed that year (aside from the one showing the long line of tails of sciroccos in a line (someone go that one...its a classic shot)
here is what I recall most of 2002 (or was it 2003??) cincy
















ATS : yep still go the old 85.... but dont look good to keeping it... too many hobbies now


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Depressing isn't it?


Looks pretty good to me. I expect it will be about the third week of May before my place looks that good:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Looks pretty good to me. I expect it will be about the third week of May before my place looks that good:


you should definetly send ginster and xavsbud a cooler of snow


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

projected to see 75 today, 80 tomorrow....









*ducks*

















Hooray for global warming


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
you should definetly send ginster and xavsbud a cooler of snow









A COOLER? How about a few hundred tons...!
On the plus side, it's almost march, so there's only a few more months to go...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Hooray for global warming

















Your car reminds me of a pig in a pigpen, after it's been rolling around.
I bet when you wash it all off in the spring it's done wonders for the paint


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
you should definetly send ginster and xavsbud a cooler of snow









We had snow here.... in 2003. It lasted 'till just before lunch.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
We had snow here.... in 2003. It lasted 'till just before lunch.









Keep it up buddy, keep it up.....


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Summer:








Winter:








"Uh, I'll take 'Places To Visit In The Summer' for $1000, Alex."
"And the answer is..."
(Cath sent me this winter pic she took recently and I thought I'd pass it along. Brrr... I think what really needs to happen is these southern people need to wake up in a snow bank with $10 and no idea how they got there. [evil grin])


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Winter:










Just bear in mind that Cathy lives in the "banana belt" by southern Ontario standards. Her tulip trees will be flowering in March, and her lime trees will bear fruit by July... which is about when the frost comes out of the ground in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Muhahahaha. Perhaps we should have a snowball fight at Cincy this year.... northerners vs southerners.









But the southerners would be unarmed since they have no snow to make snowballs with. And if they did happen to find some snow, they would be confused as to what they should do with it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Just bear in mind that Cathy lives in the "banana belt" by southern Ontario standards. Her tulip trees will be flowering in March, and her lime trees will bear fruit by July... which is about when the frost comes out of the ground in my neck of the woods... 









+1 this is southern Ontario, which is one of the warmest place in Canada, save for Lower mainland and the Island in BC.
But she has one _hot_ garage for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Just bear in mind that Cathy lives in the "banana belt" by southern Ontario standards. Her tulip trees will be flowering in March, and her lime trees will bear fruit by July... which is about when the frost comes out of the ground in my neck of the woods... 









Guelph in Winter:








Guelph in Spring:








Guelph in Summer:








I just like summer so much:










_Modified by Rave Racer at 6:05 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Your car reminds me of a pig in a pigpen, after it's been rolling around.
I bet when you wash it all off in the spring it's done wonders for the paint









I bet he washes his car frequently, and driving it out of the car wash gets it looking that way in about two seconds. Am I right Marc?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1 this is southern Ontario, which is one of the warmest place in Canada, save for Lower mainland and the Island in BC.
But she has one _hot_ garage for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, yeah. So here I sit by candlelight , no electricity AGAIN and a predicted low of about -18C tonight. Banana belt my ass. We'll see how long Dell's battery takes to die. And how long it takes to freeze some more pipes. 
Is it June yet???? That pic was taken yesterday, BTW, so it's not exactly summer here. Amd to clarify, that's a different red Scirocco in the winter pic., it's my T red 85 (Lake Wolfsburg), not the sooty 84 Mars Wolfie (Carrots) that lands here in June.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

I had to do this just for fun:








Riverside park by the way. So much Green.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 6:22 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I bet he washes his car frequently, and driving it out of the car wash gets it looking that way in about two seconds. Am I right Marc?

Unfortunately, it gets dirty again in about two days.
Problem now is I smashed the hood and the grill, so I am waiting to get it fixed in two weeks at the dealer before anymore washing happens on this poor car this winter.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I just like summer so much:










Quit it with your funny poses, your meal is on fire!!!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Quit it with your funny poses, your meal is on fire!!!









Hey, I just though of something, we had a bunch of guys down here for training from Baggotville. Know anyone? I got to speak french to someone for the first time in years.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
You can tell by the paint that Red is the center Scirocco in the I. And if it wasn't for the lone MkI in the big C, then that would be a C of MkIIs.

Yeah, but I think that's probably my boy Klaus, and he hangs out with MkIIs so much he may be confused about his identity. We need to get some of these Canadian MkIs into the convoy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Hey, I just though of something, we had a bunch of guys down here for training from Baggotville. Know anyone? I got to speak french to someone for the first time in years.

Cool!
I work with these guys (phones) from time to time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, but I think that's probably my boy Klaus, and he hangs out with MkIIs so much he may be confused about his identity. We need to get some of these Canadian MkIs into the convoy.

Call MKI Mark


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Call MKI Mark








 His would look mighty fine with mine too (a lighter green), as would a certain beige metallic one I get to see now and again. And there are others, Benny B's project, one in KW, some in To, etc. Some day...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

this is official. im going, as long as my 6'7 dad can fit behind the wheel of a scirocco....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

All right here they are for your eyes only, the four colors available for the Scala.
Helios Blue








Sapphire Grey








Alpine White








Paprika Red


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Here is a white GTS


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_this is official. im going, as long as my 6'7 dad can fit behind the wheel of a scirocco....

That's







Trevor !


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_this is official. im going, as long as my 6'7 dad can fit behind the wheel of a scirocco....

Google maps says you're only 2.5 hours from wilmington OH. Even if dad dosen't fit great, you should guilt him into driving you in the name of father-son quality time.

Q - Was paprika red ever available on a US spec scirocco?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ His would look mighty fine with mine too (a lighter green), as would a certain beige metallic one I get to see now and again. ... Some day...

Well, she's got an engine and a transmission back in her, how long do you figure it would take to do it up?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Alpine White










Ka-CHOW!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Google maps says you're only 2.5 hours from wilmington OH. Even if dad dosen't fit great, you should guilt him into driving you in the name of father-son quality time.

Agreed. Just drop the seat all the way down and back and he should be ok. At least that's what my ex always did. (6'4") It's the getting in and out that's the difficult part - once you figure out the trick to it it's easy.

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Q - Was paprika red ever available on a US spec scirocco?

Nope. Just the Canadian Slegato & European Scala AFAIK.
_edit_ Page 48 already? 2k+1, also known as "year of the mudhole:"


























_Modified by vwdaun at 8:57 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Page 48 already? 2k+1, also known as "year of the mudhole:"


You mean I missed page 48 ownage by one post? Drat.
And there's no silver-hooded Mars orange Sciroccos in those pics - must have been taken Sunday... ?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
And there's no silver-hooded Mars orange Sciroccos in those pics - must have been taken Sunday... ?

Ummm.... it was "in-process." Look in the barn.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Damn... I am finally up to par with my reading... Internet at work was down from 11am to the end of the day yesterday


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Well, she's got an engine and a transmission back in her, how long do you figure it would take to do it up?









Well, you know, I'd have a small problem with that PLAN. And I'd say it'd take a while, seeing as how she's missing a "few" other creature comforts.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Damn... I am finally up to par with my reading... Internet at work was down from 11am to the end of the day yesterday










We were wondering where you were at yesterday, welcome back
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Sucked... Plus I didn't have much work to do yesterday


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummm.... it was "in-process." Look in the barn.

Hmmm, I guess I did swap it in the barn. Likely because the rain was at about an 85% duty cycle that day. It sure was wet.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, you know, I'd have a small problem with that PLAN. And I'd say it'd take a while, seeing as how she's missing a "few" other creature comforts.









Plan? Who said anything about a plan?







And as for the creature comforts, those I could live without, I'd say it's the bare essentials that would be the most time consuming (brakes, steering, suspension, that kind of stuff...)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just the Canadian Slegato & European Scala AFAIK.


It's my plan to have the Red Baron repainted in the next year or so. I'm planning on staying in the red family, I had been leaning towards Meredes Magma, but perhaps paprika would be fun.
Whore out more pics of your slegato!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
But the southerners would be unarmed since they have no snow to make snowballs with. And if they did happen to find some snow, they would be confused as to what they should do with it.

This is where you make your first mistake... Not everyone who lives in The South has always lived here. I was born in and lived in Michigan for many years before we moved to Colorado. Then after a couple years of living in Florida we moved to the Carolinas. You spend one winter here and realize that living in slush and icy conditions just isn't worth it. 
I still remember how to make and trow a mean snowball....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whore out more pics of your slegato!

Well if you really insist...
These two were taken in front of Cathy's house the weekend before Gino was imported to the U.S. - October 2005.
















Note that we had just finally given him a 5-minute dousing with a hose to knock the biggest chunks of dirt & dust off - you can see the primered door is still wet.








This last one was taken in May of '06 after giving him a once-over with some rubbing compound to make him as presentable as possible.








Now the fun really begins... bodywork & rust repair! Not to mention freshening up his original JH for re-installation.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Anymore people interested in camping??


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Anymore people interested in camping??

did someone say "camping" ?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Actually it looks great!








I was talking about this: 








Everytime I see a picture of the "Cincy" property, I want it.


_Modified by thescirocco.com at 5:11 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Plan? Who said anything about a plan?







And as for the creature comforts, those I could live without, I'd say it's the bare essentials that would be the most time consuming (brakes, steering, suspension, that kind of stuff...)


I was thinking more along the lines of a driver's seat and a wiring harness of some sort . Silly me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Trying this out, this is my current working situation:
IMG]http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s221/starfighter53/Californiaemissionslegal.jpg[/IMG]
Yes, that makes my car legal in California


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*









Back from the testing forum...another try...


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cats suck.....
Unless they're sprayed with gas.








And then maybe lit on fire.....
Little co.....suckers need to rub up against every person that's allergic to them.
I'm thinking the static electricity needs to spark up some unexpected excitement.










_Modified by J. Daniel at 10:10 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

how many more dayz?
I'm gettin psyched!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Mikey I thought you were a guy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Cats suck.....
Unless they're sprayed with gas.








And then maybe lit on fire.....
Little co.....suckers need to rub up against every person that's allergic to them.
I'm thinking the static electricity needs to spark up some unexpected excitement.









_Modified by J. Daniel at 10:10 PM 2-24-2007_

That one's a working cat, she keeps the mice out of my cars. I'll see if I can find something more gastropodic to suit ya, JDaniel.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Tis more to your liking Dan? Next poicture will have Cincy content, I swear...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Here ya go, time for bed...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Little co.....suckers need to rub up against every person that's allergic to them.

I'm shocked? Is that WHINING I hear?


















_Modified by type53b_gtd at 8:39 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Here ya go, time for bed...


Time to get up:










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:47 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Durocco for breakfast!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Start your bombing run. I repeat, start your bombing run.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

It's still a Kia:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Are we there yet?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

We're all packed:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Careful you're not in TOO much of a rush to get there:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this shot trying to make a statement?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

One more:








Some people will go to any lengths to get their Scirocco to Cincy.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Classy butt shot:








_edit:_Ownage for page 49. Will it make it to 50 before the end of the day?
_edit again:_ Well it _was_ page 59, someone's yanking my chain.... 








_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:21 AM 2-25-2007_ 


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 8:13 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Classy butt shot:








_edit:_Ownage for page 49. Will it make it to 50 before the end of the day?


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:21 AM 2-25-2007_

I REALLY want to own pg 53.....and I should get a poster or two made of that shot if I can find the negative...we need that many in a line again, for a rerun...


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That one's a working cat, she keeps the mice out of my cars. I'll see if I can find something more gastropodic to suit ya, JDaniel.

Well, judging from your cat's apparent size I'd say she's really good at her job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Doesn't mean cat's don't suck.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Really nice CIS injector test setup!
Did you tell your cat not to lick the battery acid off of its paws?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Really nice CIS injector test setup!
Did you tell your cat not to lick the battery acid off of its paws?










Why thanks, it solved the mystery of Arschlaufen nicely too. And that cat?
a) She's a cat
b) She's a calico
You can't tell her ANYTHING. I just have to keep the top of the battery clean, that's the solution to that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_










meowww I just love lazy orange cats








Is this one yours Drew?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

I'll be there if my work allows it...still a long drive from Maine though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'll be there if my work allows it...still a long drive from Maine though.









IIRC, Andy from Maine was there last year.
For Myself, I do it in two days - 16 hours total. I do a first stop in NYC, then caravan with Jim-Mike B- Timbo - Jan to Cincy








You sure are welcome to join us for the drive, which is about half of the fun!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
meowww I just love lazy orange cats








Is this one yours Drew?

Nope, it's Dauns. We have a psychotic long-haired calico (my son's) a cute little blondie shorthair (my daughter's) and a black shorthair who will be 15 in the spring. That is not considering the barn cat crew of course, which is usually a cast of dozens.










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 9:54 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_For Myself, I do it in two days - 16 hours total. I do a first stop in NYC, then caravan with Jim-Mike B- Timbo - Jan to Cincy








You sure are welcome to join us for the drive, which is about half of the fun!

Looking forward to having you this year, Marc. Plus, you never know what's going to break, which is always fun!
I haven't heard from Jan, but I would guess he'll be joining us. I believe Matt, Eric and some other PA boys will be, as well. (guys?)
10 Sciroccos would be nice. We'll need more than 1 walkie talkie channel!
We'll start organizing the convoy in May, me thinks.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Something I learned in biology: all calicos are female.
And I'd love to have a big beautiful poster of that butt shot. Nothing like 20 sexy asses lining up to be looked at.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Something I learned in biology: all calicos are female.
And I'd love to have a big beautiful poster of that butt shot. Nothing like 20 sexy asses lining up to be looked at.

You have a great idea there, maybee we should line them up good, and take a few ass pictures this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Classy butt shot:










I <3 that pic. Great shot!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I'm shocked? Is that WHINING I hear?

















_Modified by type53b_gtd at 8:39 AM 2-25-2007_

looks alot like my cat


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Something I learned in biology: all calicos are female.


Something I learned the hard way: all calicos are psychotic and deranged. 
Scirocco content: I'm going out to do some Cincy prep on mine (more downpipe flange grinding I expect...)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this picture...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

I love that picture so much!
















Those kick ass too.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*









95 days to go








Does someone have a Scirocco or Karmann flag ?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Scirocco content: I'm going out to do some Cincy prep on mine (more downpipe flange grinding I expect...) 

How'd that go for ya?
More Scirocco content: I started out yesterday to vacuum the interior on the 16v and re-install the center console after the gauge install. I just walked in from finishing the job - I ended up re-running a bunch of wires & quite a few other such odd-jobs in the process. It'll be SO nice to have this car finally back on the road after being (mostly) off for the last two years. It's getting close....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this picture...









Okay, that's it, I'm going to dig up that negative. Must to make some garage art....







(I'm sure there are better on that roll, BTW)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
How'd that go for ya?


Not bad, I suppose. I got the oil line hooked up to the turbo, at least well enough to start with, it's going to need some brackets though.
The flange needs maybe another 1/16" or so removed for the 2.25" pipe, so it's getting close. Then I'll need a chop saw.
As it stands now I might just hook the air inlet and compressor tubes up and start her up with no downpipe, just for the heck of it.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, that's it, I'm going to dig up that negative. Must to make some garage art....







(I'm sure there are better on that roll, BTW)
99 NewBeetle TDI
87 16V Scirocco
79 8V Rocco
and a bunch of other fine German scrapmetal 


Cathy, are you sure you have your priorities straight with that .sig of yours?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, that's it, I'm going to dig up that negative. Must to make some garage art....







(I'm sure there are better on that roll, BTW)

Put me down for one, possibly two depending on price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great idea for Cincy purchase (with the usual order of wee stickers







)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, that's it, I'm going to dig up that negative. Must to make some garage art....







(I'm sure there are better on that roll, BTW)


Please do


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_









Thats my car the year before I (my ex) bought it. Maybe after a 2 year lapse it will make the trip. But I better find it under all my parts soon!! Dammed snow, ice and cold weather!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Is this shot trying to make a statement?









I could make a comment about the fact that the turtle is much faster than this Scirocco. But I won't. That would be mean.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

It may still be rather slow at Cincy, but I can't say for sure. I do have some nice plans for it!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

For Ginster : ...upside down...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Cincy 2000








Brian it's going to be fixed, just hope it is within the next 94 days


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Warm! I need warm weather!!
ALSO: almost page 50!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*








The internet at work is slower than a turtle today... 
53BGTX... Hopefully it will be ready for Cincy... Along with my ride... But who knows..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's nice and sunny 'round here today. Cold though. 
I might do some pre-cincy work and fix my passenger side windshield squirter.

Report: Friday afternoon ended up as a happy hour celebration







so no pre-cincy work.
Saturday, took a look at the squirter. Broke up all the lines to both windshield squirters, they were old and brittle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Ordered new twin-jet squirters. Bought replacement hose.
Fascinating, huh?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Morning bump
Weather is gettting warmer slowly. A hair above freezing during the day yesterday.
Cincy prep work: worked all day Sunday blueprinting the new motor. All cleareances are within specs. Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_One more:








Some people will go to any lengths to get their Scirocco to Cincy.

that's the spirit! No motor? no problem, just push it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









See thru MKI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*









1973 Scirocco ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Same car outside? I love the color

ownage page 50 ==> closer to cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:30 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Another nice MKI.
Gee, I wish I had garage/parking space, I could get a MKI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









GREEEEEEEN


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








GREEEEEEEN









i wonder if it leaks.......im guessing so by the catch pan under the car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
i wonder if it leaks.......im guessing so by the catch pan under the car









i've never met a scirocco that didn't leak!
btw, mr. & mrs. lee just got their time off Approved!!!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

got estimate in for the damage on my car. I was quoted $1200 for the damage. the insurance adjuster told the body shop that they aren't going to cover the paint on the door since "it was in such bad a condition". that's bull****. the paint was good on that car. I 'm glad I wasn't there when he said it or I would have went off on the guy. I'm thinking my insurance company is going to try to total my car but damn that i'm not going to have them total my ****.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tyrone27)*

i've had cars totaled before. It really isn't as bad as people think. The only main difference is not being able to have full coverage on the car anymore. But if you wreck it, get paid for it, and fix it... then you've pretty much been paid for it anyways, but you still own it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (tyrone27)*

I hope everything works out for you man...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*OMG*
I just got my Scirocco home after 5 months of being parted from one another. 
I've got some work to do!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

got my new fancy Autotech 16v adj. cam gear and going to pick up my headgasket and head bolts.. 
tomorrow my gxsr 1000 ITB's are due to arrive, among some other things this week! im gonna be a busy beaver this week


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_got my new fancy Autotech 16v adj. cam gear and going to pick up my headgasket and head bolts.. 
tomorrow my gxsr 1000 ITB's are due to arrive, among some other things this week! im gonna be a busy beaver this week









huhuhuhu... you said "beaver"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Cathy, are you sure you have your priorities straight with that .sig of yours?

Pretty sure, and just where IS Midwestern anyway?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I wish Sciroccos and their drivers could hang out like this at my local airport

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Wish i ahd time to be working on one of the Roccs. The weather has been in the 70's for the past week or so. They are calling me form the driveway... I hear them in my sleep...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

There are so many dirty little secrets in the Kia parking...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

'scuse me, but is that a deLorean?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_There are so many dirty little secrets in the Kia parking...


What year was that?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

What's with the crowd?

Ahhh, new guages!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
What year was that?










2005, yeah, Salty's clearly a closet Ford guy. Who knew?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
2005, yeah, Salty's clearly a closet Ford guy. Who knew?

Heh heh heh. I was there, but not aware!







rhyme!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

"How many days tills Cincy?". "I don't know, why don't YOU check the calendar this time?"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








GREEEEEEEN










Did you say greeeeennnnn???? It's not easy being green!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning all.. It's nice to have internet back at work..
Cincy is just around the corner now *right*


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

green is hawt.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Update. Got the turbo/manifold, intake manifold, and all the EGR crap off the TDI yesterday. After removing about 900 miles of vacuum line and various coolant hoses, it's starting to look like a real engine.







On a positive note, most of the vacuum line is in great shape so I'll have a nice surplus of that yummy sleeved VW vac line.







Still need a turbo- a stock 1.6td would be great. Just a usable unit for "shakedown" purposes.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI transplant
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Carl, Mike - people who are better at Frisbee than I - 
Someone needs to buy this for cincy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091553


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i have something similar...'cept it's _tie-dyed_.









just gotta find it...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I have a glow-in-the-dark Fukengruven frisbee... I'll add it to the 'stuff' I'm packin.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i have something similar...'cept it's _tie-dyed_.









just gotta find it...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

welllll not quite.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Maybe more like this..


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I want one of each for my stable. Maybe get a better color match, though.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Carl, Mike - people who are better at Frisbee than I - 
Someone needs to buy this for cincy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091553

that thing mike had last year worked pretty good until the lights started breaking in it


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

















just thought i'de add some pics to the mix


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_"How many days tills Cincy?". "I don't know, why don't YOU check the calendar this time?"


Cat laying above: "Smells like food coming from the kitchen"
cat sitting down: " Gosh I could use a beer now! Been chasing mice all day long..."


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*








, Page 51 and counting...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:06 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_








just thought i'de add some pics to the mix

This may be why I don't remember Mike's frisbee having any lights in it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*









White cat, MEOOWWW











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:07 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hopefully this thing will be up and running for cincy.
and i could checkout the planes when im there.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_hopefully this thing will be up and running for cincy.


make it so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it'd be really groovy if you could make it. one more s'roc for the aerial photo-op.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

make it so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it'd be really groovy if you could make it. one more s'roc for the aerial photo-op.









what is it with you rocco owners and aerial photos? Is it so that you can't see the rust or what?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_or what


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_that thing mike had last year worked pretty good until the lights started breaking in it

They didn't break, they were getting pushed into the rim from use, so they weren't as bright. I'm going to be purchasing a new one soon that is even better. The glow on this thing is amazing (from the pics I've seen) and it's red, so easier to see than the blue.

_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_what is it with you rocco owners and aerial photos? Is it so that you can't see the rust or what?

Hey, when the host owns a plane (or two) and the gtg is right next to the airport where said plane(s) is(are) stored, while the hell not?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

make it so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it'd be really groovy if you could make it. one more s'roc for the aerial photo-op.









Eehh,_everyone_ has seen a mk3. A Scirocco is different (better?) and worth taking an areaial picture to prove it really happened, that there were that many Scirocco's in the same place








Wanna see that many mk3's? Just go to your nearest (community) college campus.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Wanna see that many mk3's? Just go to your nearest (community) college campus.


sorry a3vr...but g-rocco served up some *major* burnsauce on yo' azzzzz.









in fact.....


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
what is it with you rocco owners and aerial photos? Is it so that you can't see the rust or what?

No, we are just obsessed with these cars so much, that we want see these beauties from all angles, including above


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*








WNED!!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_No, we are just obsessed with these cars so much, that we want see these beauties from all angles, including above










Yeah, not all of us are tall enough to see the roofs! (I am!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Trig eh? SomeOldHippie CaughtAnotherHippie TrippingOnAcid
Memory aid for the trig ratios....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_hopefully this thing will be up and running for cincy.
and i could checkout the planes when im there.










Here's another that may show up...I just love the colour matching eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_








just thought i'de add some pics to the mix

And another of the sooty silver one.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

a traffic jam at "Cincy"


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

^ That's the 5p jam: from the field pic to individual pics then back to parking. This is between pics. The only traffic I like being in.








[edit] Can we get one of these for Cincy??? Where's Anson??!?


_Modified by smithma7 at 9:42 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*









hey it's the 'buddy christ'


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Can we get one of these for Cincy??? Where's Anson??!?


Hmmmm. I wonder what kind of running scrapmetal I can build that out of. lol


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hmmmm. I wonder what kind of running scrapmetal I can build that out of. lol


Not a scirocco! that is fo sho


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Not a scirocco! that is fo sho

I was thinking about that rotted out '77 carcass in my barn. It's got wiring / engine / tranny and that's about it. Well, suspension might be a problem....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I was thinking about that rotted out '77 carcass in my barn. It's got wiring / engine / tranny and that's about it. Well, suspension might be a problem....

In that case go for it. Suspension? I have some crappy stuff, that may work for it......Dude it is ******* so I guess anything will work


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

California
























Cincy 2005 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good morning peoples.... We are getting closer...
93 Days -- or -- 13 Weeks and 2 Days
Have you packed yet


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't get it. World Impex is in the same state as me. (and MD isn't that big a state) Even though the things I ordered would fit in a box the size of a mug, it still costs $12 for shipping. Mkay, in that case I'd expect them to be there in2 days....
Still waiting. I guess Scirocco ownership hasn't tought me enough patience yet


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Id like to come, but I dont wanna be the only one there w/ a crappy rocc.....And I dont know if my car would make the 700 some miles!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Id like to come, but I dont wanna be the only one there w/ a crappy rocc.....And I dont know if my car would make the 700 some miles!

I drove my (then) crappy rocc in 2005. My headlight relays and radiator fan cross-circuited and blew fuses right after dusk. That was fun...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Id like to come, but I dont wanna be the only one there w/ a crappy rocc.....And I dont know if my car would make the 700 some miles!

oh puh-leeeese...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I don't get it. World Impex is in the same state as me. (and MD isn't that big a state) Even though the things I ordered would fit in a box the size of a mug, it still costs $12 for shipping. Mkay, in that case I'd expect them to be there in2 days....
Still waiting. I guess Scirocco ownership hasn't tought me enough patience yet









They're only about 30 min from me, so I always pick parts up myself. Besides it's a nice drive thru the countryside as well.
Patience is a virtue!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I don't get it. World Impex is in the same state as me. (and MD isn't that big a state) Even though the things I ordered would fit in a box the size of a mug, it still costs $12 for shipping. Mkay, in that case I'd expect them to be there in2 days....
Still waiting. I guess Scirocco ownership hasn't tought me enough patience yet









yeah, their shipping charge is a bit much.
OTOH, depending on what you order from them they may not have stock and have to order it themselves. Considering that I only order parts from them that are typically available only from the dealer I don't expect them to have stock and expect to wait a while.
They've always been good at giving me status if I call them.
Bottom line, they're not the fastest or cheapest for commonly available parts, but they're a ****load cheaper than buying dealer type parts from the dealers in the DC area!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Id like to come, but I dont wanna be the only one there w/ a crappy rocc.....And I dont know if my car would make the 700 some miles!

That was a concern of mine the first time I went. Not needed. I was pleasantly surprised to see ones in worse shape, including not even running. It's not a show!!! We don't care if the paint sucks, or there's a dent, or what. It's a Scirocco!!! That's what really matters.
Oh, and mine did the trip three times (with other abuse thrown in for good measure) before giving up the engine. You can do it!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

new headgasket, headbolts,timing belt and tensioner and fancy Autotech adj. timing gear installed last night. mocked up the gixxer ITB's.. need to get to Home Depot Racing to get some rubber hoses to mate them to my chopped manifold. Also need to make a trip to the junkyard to pillage some old turbo dodges for a 4 bar FPR.
Any PA/NJ/NY/MD guys wanna come for another junkyard GTG this weekend? ive been dying for warm enough weather to pillage the yard for parts!
-Matt


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I am planning on going, just hopes we makes it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Dan that's a good point aobut impex. I guess it's silly to think they have a gigantic wearhouse with the aprts I want just waiting there for me.
Mike, I'd like to pick my parts up and save the shipping, but there is *no* way I can get there easily, i.e. w/o getting stuck in rushhour traffic somewhere. I figure my time and sanity are worth the shipping, even though I grumble about it.
The other Mike - just show up in your car. It really dosen't matter what your car looks like. You're coming to meet friends, not to win a trophy! Plus, the more Scirocco's we have in one place the more it irratates a3vr







As for the reliability, give it a good tune-up, carry some spares and a toolkit, maybe sign up for AAA?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i carry no tools







, but am a AAA member
edit...page ownage










_Modified by loud wagen at 6:13 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

AAA member








G-rocco is an AAA member also... but a different AAA


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Good idea Gregg, i think i have roadside assistance through my insurance now that u brought it up...>>HERE I COME HOOHAH!!!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_AAA member








G-rocco is an AAA member also... but a different AAA
















ahahaahahaha


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_AAA member








G-rocco is an AAA member also..

Yes I am. But it's for the Jetta

_Quote »_ but a different AAA
















No I'm not. That's AA, you silly, and I show no signs of quitting anytime soon.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn time to get ready for work........


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I know it's AA... Could edit my post fast enough







Stupid internet connection at work sucks..


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I know it's AA... Could edit my post fast enough







Stupid internet connection at work sucks..


work......what is this thing called "work" you speak of????


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

*–noun *
1. exertion or effort directed to produce or accomplish something; labor; toil. 
2. something on which exertion or labor is expended; a task or undertaking: The students finished their work in class. 
3. productive or operative activity. 
4. employment, as in some form of industry, esp. as a means of earning one's livelihood: to look for work. 
5. one's place of employment: Don't phone him at work. 
6. materials, things, etc., on which one is working or is to work. 
7. the result of exertion, labor, or activity; a deed or performance. 
8. a product of exertion, labor, or activity: musical works. 
9. an engineering structure, as a building or bridge. 
10. a building, wall, trench, or the like, constructed or made as a means of fortification. 
11. works, a. (used with a singular or plural verb) a place or establishment for manufacturing (often used in combination): ironworks. 
b. the working parts of a machine: the works of a watch. 
c. Theology. righteous deeds. 

12. Physics. force times the distance through which it acts; specifically, the transference of energy equal to the product of the component of a force that acts in the direction of the motion of the point of application of the force and the distance through which the point of application moves. 
13. the works, Informal. a. everything; all related items or matters: a hamburger with the works. 
b. harsh or cruel treatment: to give someone the works. 
* –adjective*
14. of, for, or concerning work: work clothes. 
15. working (def. 18).
*–verb* (used without object)
16. to do work; labor. 
17. to be employed, esp. as a means of earning one's livelihood: He hasn't worked for six weeks. 
18. to be in operation, as a machine. 
19. to act or operate effectively: The pump will not work. The plan works. 
20. to attain a specified condition, as by repeated movement: The nails worked loose. 
21. to have an effect or influence, as on a person or on the mind or feelings of a person. 
22. to move in agitation, as the features under strong emotion. 
23. to make way with effort or under stress: The ship works to windward. 
24. Nautical. to give slightly at the joints, as a vessel under strain at sea. 
25. Machinery. to move improperly, as from defective fitting of parts or from wear. 
26. to undergo treatment by labor in a given way: This dough works slowly. 
27. to ferment, as a liquid. 
*–verb* (used with object)
28. to use or manage (an apparatus, contrivance, etc.): She can work many business machines. 
29. to bring about (any result) by or as by work or effort: to work a change. 
30. to manipulate or treat by labor: to work butter. 
31. to put into effective operation. 
32. to operate (a mine, farm, etc.) for productive purposes: to work a coal mine. 
33. to carry on operations in (a district or region). 
34. to make, fashion, or execute by work. 
35. to achieve or win by work or effort: to work one's passage. 
36. to keep (a person, a horse, etc.) at work: She works her employees hard. 
37. to influence or persuade, esp. insidiously: to work other people to one's will. 
38. Informal. to exploit (someone or something) to one's advantage: See if you can work your uncle for a new car. He worked his charm in landing a new job. 
39. to make or decorate by needlework or embroidery: She worked a needlepoint cushion. 
40. to cause fermentation in. 
—Verb phrases41. work in or into, a. to bring or put in; add, merge, or blend: The tailor worked in the patch skillfully. Work the cream into the hands until it is completely absorbed. 
b. to arrange a time or employment for: The dentist was very busy, but said she would be able to work me in late in the afternoon. They worked him into the new operation. 

42. work off, a. to lose or dispose of, as by exercise or labor: We decided to work off the effects of a heavy supper by walking for an hour. 
b. to pay or fulfill by working: He worked off his debt by doing odd jobs. 

43. work on or upon, to exercise influence on; persuade; affect: I'll work on her, and maybe she'll change her mind. 
44. work out, a. to bring about by work, effort, or action. 
b. to solve, as a problem. 
c. to arrive at by or as by calculation. 
d. to pay (a debt) by working instead of paying money. 
e. to exhaust, as a mine. 
f. to issue in a result. 
g. to evolve; elaborate. 
h. to amount to (a total or specified figure); add up (to): The total works out to 176. 
i. to prove effective or successful: Their marriage just didn't work out. 
j. to practice, exercise, or train, esp. in order to become proficient in an athletic sport: The boxers are working out at the gym tonight. 

45. work over, a. to study or examine thoroughly: For my term paper I worked over 30 volumes of Roman history. 
b. Informal. to beat unsparingly, esp. in order to obtain something or out of revenge: They threatened to work him over until he talked. 

46. work through, to deal with successfully; come to terms with: to work through one's feelings of guilt. 
47. work up, a. to move or stir the feelings; excite. 
b. to prepare; elaborate: Work up some plans. 
c. to increase in efficiency or skill: He worked up his typing speed to 70 words a minute. 

48. work up to, rise to a higher position; advance: He worked up to the presidency. 
—Idioms49. at work, a. working, as at one's job: He's at work on a new novel. 
b. in action or operation: to see the machines at work. 

50. gum up the works, Slang. to spoil something, as through blundering or stupidity: The surprise party was all arranged, but her little brother gummed up the works and told her. 
51. in the works, in preparation or being planned: A musical version of the book is in the works. 
52. make short work of, to finish or dispose of quickly: We made short work of the chocolate layer cake. 
53. out of work, unemployed; jobless: Many people in the area were out of work. 
54. shoot the works, Slang. to spend all one's resources: Let's shoot the works and order the crêpes suzette. 



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:24 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

umm, yeah......that explains it


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_work......what is this thing called "work" you speak of????

















Its the Army........ What else can I say>>>


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Work: 
_Quote, originally posted by *urbandictionary* »_
A worldwide slave labour organisation used to control modern man and prevent independant thought from occuring in any form. This is the reason it's much harder to make anything of yourself working in creative arts, such as acting and singing - the government sees anyone more popular than them as a threat to their power. It is also an ingenious creation to make placebos such as computers and photocopiers look important to our way of life. Some may argue that the workplace is desigend to build character and learn about teamwork...others prefer to think of it as the perfect place to practise your aiming skills as you throw ball after ball of scrunched up paper into the bin in the corner, then make a little competition out of it with fellow colleagues.
Refers to a supply of contraband to be sold for profit. Distinguished from "stash" or "personal", in that "work" is usually only sold and often consists of a lower quality product.
A place where people have to go everyday to get paid. Also known as "hell".


So, what are we trying to say when we are 'working' on our Scirocco's?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Good idea Gregg, i think i have roadside assistance through my insurance now that u brought it up...>>HERE I COME HOOHAH!!!

Hey man, If your serious about going, book your hotel room now. My girl and I are going for sure. I've talked to vwnuts57 and Chauncey about going. They both seem interested, but I'd like to get everyone on the same page and on board so we can roll out together!!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Y'all aint campin out?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Some people are, but I haven't seen any finalized details on that yet.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Camping isn't usually finalized until later. We need to give ppl a chance to sign up so we can get a head count to see how many sites we need. Don't worry, we're not dragging our heels on this one, this is the way camping for Cincy is played out.








SO SIGN UP IF YOU PLAN TO CAMP!!!
IMPORTANT CAMPING DATES:
Commit Date --- April 14 
Payment Date --- April 30
(dates not set in stone)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Camping isn't usually finalized until later. We need to give ppl a chance to sign up so we can get a head count to see how many sites we need. Don't worry, we're not dragging our heels on this one, this is the way *camping for Cincy is played out.*


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wanna see that many mk3's? Just go to your nearest (community) college campus.

Thats because smart people drive mk3s!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Thats because *smartass* drive mk3s!

Fixed


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Thats because *dumbass* people drive roccos!

fixed!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Thats because *dumbass *people drive roccos!


See it just proves my point... [email protected]$$


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*

[scolding look] now _children......_ [/scolding look]


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ 
See it just proves my point... [email protected]$$

It seems to me that Josh is fishing for a un-invitation to Cincy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_[scolding look] now _children......_ [/scolding look]










Carl, you forgot the 'hands-on-hips'

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It seems to me that Josh is fishing for a un-invitation to Cincy.









a Non-vite? Unvitation?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

^^ Did I click on the MK IV forum by mistake????











_Modified by dsr16v at 1:34 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ Did I click on the MK IV forum by mistake????










Yup now go drop you monster truck oh I mean 4x4


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ Did I click on the MK IV forum by mistake????











lol, aint that the truth


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yup now go drop you monster truck oh I mean 4x4









Which one?? The Rocc or the Rabbit?


_Modified by dsr16v at 1:30 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It seems to me that Josh is fishing for a un-invitation to Cincy.









I was invited? 
Like I'd want to go to a rocco lovefest


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Like I'd want to go to a rocco lovefest























Good thing, too. Sciroccos are athletic. We don't want no pudgy A3 fatty fattersons getting into the love fest.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Good thing, too. Sciroccos are slow and weak (cross member anyone). We don't want fast, agile, sexy A3's to embarrass us rocco owners.


fixed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*

wow... just wow


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

Mr. Lee you need to put a leash on him


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Mr. Lee you need to put a leash on him

or _some_thing...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

This is long over due... 
























*OWNED*


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:44 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally I own a page again!








as for a3vr... he's here on his own free will. I told him that if he came to cincy with us... that he'd be the guy passed out in the middle of the field @ 10am with sharpie all over his face while wearing a dress










_Modified by mr lee at 12:38 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*








my post was on page 53 now its on 52 again...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







my post was on page 53 now its on 52 again...
















wned


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

I even edited for Ownage and all


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







my post was on page 53 now its on 52 again...










yes.

mods _do_ have the power to delete comments as they feel apropriate don't you know?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ he'd be the guy passed out in the middle of the field @ 10am with sharpie all over his face while wearing a dress










why?
does he uncap the sharpies and shove one up each nostril (all the while inhaling deeeeply)....while wearing sundresses...after getting up at o'dark:thirty?

hm?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

pg 53 is reserved for Cathy.... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif




_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:27 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
as for a3vr... he's here on his own free will. I told him that if he came to cincy with us... that he'd be the guy passed out in the middle of the field @ 10am with sharpie all over his face while wearing a dress










I don't remember this conversation.







And, if I did go, which I'm not, I'd stay near the mk3 at all times, that way you and your sharpie friends couldn't catch me


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







my post was on page 53 now its on 52 again...









now you've own pg 53 again! haha mr lee


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*









mmmm, sharpie


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So now Ginster gets page 53









at this rate you guys won't hit pg 40 by June!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*

ginster has been caught!
"Deleted a post by user ginster86roc in topic titled The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! in forum Scirocc"


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*

*pg 53* is reserved for *Cathy*.... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

who called dibs on it w-a-a-a-y back.
^brought to my attention by *cough* another texer who shall go unnamed.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*

that wall is watching you


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
I don't remember this conversation.







And, if I did go, which I'm not, I'd stay near the mk3 at all times, that way you and your sharpie friends couldn't catch me









you don't remember any of the "a3vr = owned" conversations... how convenient








how can you say "And, if I did go, which I'm not...." and finish the sentence. It makes no sense at that point... regardless of what you say.








and for the record, your not going cuz you were unvited


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and for the record, your not going cuz you were unvited









thats not what you told me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Back to topic:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This page has NO sciroccos. I'll fix it now:









Yeah, sciroccojim, I know, EAT IT!






















Jus kiddin!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

One day closer to Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Nice and clean!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

MIs MKIIs we love them all


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Enough already?







naaaa


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

MKI close up
















wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I am thoroughly confused by what happened in this thread between 3.30 and 5.00 today. Damn, I leave work and pages get owned, posts get deleted,
At any rate, I have a new background from that bigassed pic above.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I am thoroughly confused by what happened in this thread between 3.30 and 5.00 today. Damn, I leave work and pages get owned, posts get deleted,
At any rate, I have a new background from that bigassed pic above.

you should use this pic!








err, its too big.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_err, its too big.

Take a hint.
Take a hike!
You're just a PITA whether you're kidding around of not.
Go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=3
They'll think you're funny as hell!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Take a hint.
Take a hike!
You're just a PITA whether you're kidding around of not.
Go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=3
They'll think you're funny as hell!









thanks a******


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Take a hint.
Take a hike!
You're just a PITA whether you're kidding around of not.
Go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=3
They'll think you're funny as hell!










+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, if I can't own Page 53







at leats someone was nice enough to put my car on page 53, and that's good too









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Enough already?







naaaa


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

ah. pff.... page Own3ge is for chicks with colibri Mk1s








whoops








nevermind.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ah. pff.... page Own3ge is for chicks with colibri Mk1s








whoops








nevermind. 

ar ar ar do silver arctic MKIIs count as well
There you go Cathy, both of them on page 53








now you own page 53! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
ar ar ar do silver arctic MKIIs count as well
There you go Cathy, both of them on page 53








now you own page 53! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Yep. So here are three manipulations of both Marks from Ohio, scanned from my "wet Photoshop". So lessee what you digital types can come up with, surely someone has screwed around with their Cincy pics....(no A3 chassis content, sorry, and those make great donor cars, FWIW...)



Owning it more by the minute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Some ass ends....


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Hey that's my car's older twin brother or sister or wait if it's older it can't be a twin then can it???








Love Colibri Green Roccos (okay I biased)








I think I've posted like 3 times to the Cincy thread...givin' yall a run for the money...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (petebee)*

Bump cause I want to be in page 53!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I think Jenny (My wife) is gonna make the trip again this year! She came in 05, and hated it because she got the sunburn from hell. (Plus the whole social anxiety disorder thing) She was absent from 06, but she really missed the roadtrip part. So she is going to be with me again for 07! Heck yeah.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_MIs MKIIs we love them all









eye spy my car, it kinda blends in with the grass


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (loud wagen)*

Back to posting since I deleted 6 on this page already...



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:45 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Here is another one from 06 of Kathy in the awesome MK1! 








And a BIG thanks to Mike for advertising the camping again. People that are interested we NEED you to sign up NOW so things can be arranged adn reserved. So far I only have enough people for one site. We have had AT least 2 in past years. And actually had 3 or 4 a couple years too!!


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 8:41 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

No problem, Rhett.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

And I was only one post away on both sides of ownign a page!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Now, that _is_ a problem, Rhett.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Dinner tonight
















Cincinnati's favorite meal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








makes me wish it was June, already


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

How 'bout a CINCY PLAYSET!








Click here for a 2368x1244 version of that








And yes, that is photoshop.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Very nice Timbo!
[edit]
Just looked at the big one, my new desktop bg, and... WOW!!!!








I'll take a poster of that one along with Cathy's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by smithma7 at 11:38 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

RIP


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Here's the 2006 version:








and the  HUGE one at 1939x922 px


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, request time: I want to see the "Scirocco" one (if you're not already working on it).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Ok, request time: I want to see the "Scirocco" one (if you're not already working on it).

x 2
Good morning we are getting close now...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Good morning we are getting close now...









Yah-huh. My wiper squirters cam in last night, 'round 6.00. Let the small projects commence this weekend!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I've got big projects for this weekend... Lets see... 
Make Scirocco Run...
That should tie up all weekend


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I've got big projects for this weekend... Lets see...

Me too. My project? Relax with Cathy / Tony (Neptuno) / Ben Harder / Jason Cammisa in Ann Arbor. I'm sure we'll get into some sort of automotive mayhem, but who knows what that will be until we all get there.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_My wiper squirters cam in last night, 'round 6.00.

am I the only one that thinks this is funny?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ive been busy, cleaned and put new seals in my new (to me) 4k tranny and put it and my new 8lb flywheel in. also go my motorcycle radiator last night and mocked it and my slim fan up
got my Megasquirt last night and once my wiring and connectors show up from Jim i can start wiring that up! 
... been far too busy to snap any pics.. (maybe this weekend!)
-Matt


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_ive been busy, cleaned and put new seals in my new (to me) 4k tranny and put it and my new 8lb flywheel in. also go my motorcycle radiator last night and mocked it and my slim fan up
got my Megasquirt last night and once my wiring and connectors show up from Jim i can start wiring that up! 

Looking forward to seeing this when it's done!
I just called the post office....they don't have the (lost) package.








I'll be shipping another today.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Looking forward to seeing this when it's done!
I just called the post office....they don't have the (lost) package.








I'll be shipping another today.

bummer man







. sorry for the hassle! typical all my packages from all over the country show up no problem for the past 2 weeks and the post office loses a package coming from a few hours away


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_ also go my motorcycle radiator last night and mocked it and my slim fan up


Matt. Does this setup use 1 fan/rad or 2?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Matt. Does this setup use 1 fan/rad or 2?

it is a tiny rad. for a car (but huge for a bike) it is about 11x15 and is basically a minature version of the early non overflow rads. so i purchase one of the reversible slim fans in 10". it covers the entire rad and should move plenty of air. i only have one since my rad is so small but im sure you could run 2 on a stock rad. since they are about 12"x26". I got mine off of ebay for like $40 shipped or something. it would clean up the engine bay a ton! (i hate the huge stock shroud/fan not to mention i needed the room for the velocity stacks for the ITBs)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Dude this is going to be sick.... I can't wait to see it....
You seriously need to take pictures this weekend... If rule #1 is broken Paul has the right to lower your user rating


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Dude this is going to be sick.... I can't wait to see it....
You seriously need to take pictures this weekend... If rule #1 is broken Paul has the right to lower your user rating










ok will do







, she is a mess right now since i have so many things torn apart at once.. maybe if i get the ITB's all mounted up ill snap a pic of the engine bay.. otherwise it just looks like a big mess right now.. but i do have some pretty sweet piles of parts..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Hey I know the feeling... you don't have to tell me anything...


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hi guys great news I got my historic tags today for my 87 vw scirocco







some smooth talking to the tellers and it went straight through


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to history tags... did you customize it while you were at it??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

85roccoZ400 250
mr lee 150 
G-rocco 130 
timbo2132 129 
Michael Bee 125 
ginster86roc 113 
vwdaun 104 
I'm up + 100


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm up + 100










yeah you talk a lot.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_Hi guys great news I got my historic tags today for my 87 vw scirocco







some smooth talking to the tellers and it went straight through









How'd you get those?








Mine is an 84, I outta get some historic tags too!
And it's nice to see I'm now # 3 poster in this thread


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

yeah you talk a lot.










almost twice as much as me


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

lol noa didn't custom them yet. I just went and got them. went straight through. I just said car is a 87 and its 2007. teller said ok and I got them


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_lol noa didn't custom them yet. I just went and got them. went straight through. I just said car is a 87 and its 2007. teller said ok and I got them

I might have to see if I can do this with my 85







Although are history plates look like this


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_85roccoZ400 250
mr lee 150 
*G-rocco 130* 
*timbo2132 129* 
Michael Bee 125 
ginster86roc 113 
vwdaun 104 


wow. Timbo and Greg passed me? I'm a slacker.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
wow. Timbo and Greg passed me? I'm a slacker. 

[COUGH]post whores[/COUGH]


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
[COUGH]post whores[/COUGH]


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
How'd you get those?








Mine is an 84, I outta get some historic tags too!
And it's nice to see I'm now # 3 poster in this thread









08.gif 
NYS sucks!!!! Car has to be in its 26th year to qualify for historic plates here Sorry MB










_Modified by dsr16v at 1:46 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

114 is MY address!









Anyboy have the "SCIROCCO" flyover in REALLY HUGE resolution?
EDIT: 0 dang! I own page 55!


_Modified by timbo2132 at 1:53 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_85roccoZ400 250
mr lee 150 
G-rocco 130 
timbo2132 129 
Michael Bee 125 
ginster86roc 113 
vwdaun 104 
I'm up + 100









Yeah, you've got more posts in this thread than I do _in total_!
Guess that's what happens when you spend 4 years lurking.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Guess that's what happens when you spend 4 years lurking.

Well, how long has your Scirocco been in the shop?
Not meant to be a dig, but if it's been a while there may not be much to post about.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, how long has your Scirocco been in the shop?
Not meant to be a dig, but if it's been a while there may not be much to post about.

thats why i just make up crap to post about.... and/or make fun of Ginster


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_










i spy G-rocco


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_










Nice wheels on that red car!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_









I spy wheel gap







I can't wait to see your car in person...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i spy G-rocco









And El T (neptuno) in the gray mk2 with the roof rack.
And Brian Page in the cosmos mk2 in the front.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Lawnmower.


_Modified by G-rocco at 2:42 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thats why i just make up crap to post about.... and/or make fun of Ginster










*hey*!








edit: do you have _your_  turn signals  done yet, wise guy?











_Modified by ginster86roc at 2:51 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, how long has your Scirocco been in the shop?
Not meant to be a dig, but if it's been a while there may not be much to post about.

Well, it's been in the shop since 11/30. Work didn't really commence until late Jan/early Feb. However, it has been undriveable since July of 2004. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*hey*!








edit: do you have _your_  turn signals  done yet, wise guy?










OHHHHHH








nope not yet... been having too much fun driving it last week. I've gotta finish the jetta first...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ However, it has been undriveable since July of 2004. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

*wince* ouch!
I dunno if Colin or I ever shared his adventure back at the hotel..
Uh-oh, are those keys on his seat?








Fishing for keys: Here fishy fishy fishy!








Hooked!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_And Brian Page in the cosmos *mk2* in the front.

as if.
Mk1 baby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















_Modified by Michael Bee at 3:21 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Uh-oh, are those keys on his seat?


i thought he did that out in the field at daun's too.









collin needs one of those retractable 'janitor'-style key fobs.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_However, it has been undriveable since July of 2004. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
*wince* ouch!


_Buuuuuuuuut_, will be at Cincy this year! (Good News!)


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

bump, this thread is not at the very tip tip top.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I think I found my 01 Jetta 20vT problem last night... Still going into the dealership this weekend to make sure








I think it is the
MAF sensor
Lets see what the dealership says...
probably.. 
plugs
coil packs
02 sensor
MAF sensor
Total = $1200 parts and labor



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:31 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

i thought he did that out in the field at daun's too.









collin needs one of those retractable 'janitor'-style key fobs.









i made sure i left my windows down there so that wouldnt happen again








and i think my dad has something like that laying around the house here somewere









_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I spy wheel gap







I can't wait to see your car in person...

not for long..the wheel gap that is


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
not for long..the wheel gap that is
















must be nice to have 14x7 up front...


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

yeah, it is


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh, how could that BE? VW MAF sensors are bulletproof!!!
(Yeah, that's the default repair for sluggish TDIs, pretty much...)

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I think I found my 01 Jetta 20vT problem last night... Still going into the dealership this weekend to make sure








I think it is the
MAF sensor
Lets see what the dealership says...
probably.. 
plugs
coil packs
02 sensor
MAF sensor
Total = $1200 parts and labor

_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:31 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_yeah, it is









x2


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

found the place i have been hoping for when building cars.. funny how they have a location only like 5 minutes from my house..
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products.ex
pretty much anything for wiring/fastening/fab'ing stuff on a car.. (which there is a ton of on my rocco right now







)
to say the least i am making a trip there tomorrow on my lunch break to buy a bunch of goodies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

I think it's 30 here, so two more for my guy. Her miserableness will remain ROCCIT, though I've thought of seeing if HEADACHE is available. At least neither of them has to pass the sniff anymore.

_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
08.gif 
NYS sucks!!!! Car has to be in its 26th year to qualify for historic plates here Sorry MB









_Modified by dsr16v at 1:46 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_
i made sure i left my windows down there so that wouldnt happen again








and i think my dad has something like that laying around the house here somewere








not for long..the wheel gap that is









I locked my keys in previous cars enough times that I went out and bought a Scirocco, so I can't look the driver's door without the key.








No actually, I started carrying an extra door key in my wallet. Once I got the Scirocco, tho, that stopped. Don't think I've locked them in since. There's also the option of one of those magnetic key boxes that you can pop under the car somewhere safe. I think my grandfather hid his in the bumper of his 240Z.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_Hi guys great news I got my historic tags today for my 87 vw scirocco







some smooth talking to the tellers and it went straight through









Congrats! It just kinda sucks that they want to restrict how much you drive it. At least that kind of thing is never enforced. I'm just curious, does that exempt you from emissions tests?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Congrats! It just kinda sucks that they want to restrict how much you drive it. At least that kind of thing is never enforced. I'm just curious, does that exempt you from emissions tests?

yup, and pretty much you can do almost what ever you want and the law cant do nothing about it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Awesome. I need to get some of them historic tags then. Maybe in June of 2008 when my current registration expires.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I paid like 51 bucks for a 2 year registration. I don't drive the car that much for it to even effect me with the mileage even if it was enforced. I drive my car to the track and back home. plus no emissions so I don't have to get waviers anymore.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tyrone27)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy 2001


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

this is gonna be a GREAT year in the Oh-H


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Here's the tiny looking version:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm lovin these things, Timbo. That fake one in that link you sent me was funny.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

they look like toy cars

oh oh----ownage










_Modified by loud wagen at 7:48 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_


















Oh..... Look More Ass shots of Rodolfo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

here ya go T


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

hee hee... dead bird


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*









I thought it was a butterfly at first, and I didn't realize I hit anything, until someone said I hit a bird.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

Sciroccos below ...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy 2006


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good Morning All... 
Cincy is just around the corner.... Won't be long now


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning All... 
Cincy is just around the corner.... Won't be long now









Better get that Scirocco running


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Better get that Scirocco running 

Well that is the plan for the weekend.. well if I don't spend all my money at the dealership tomorrow morning







Poor Jetta wants its attention..
I want to just buy the MAF sensor and be done with it but I'm only 80% sure that is the problem.. No need to spend $150 and have my car not fixed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Better get that Scirocco running









Mine runs at the moment, the secret is to aim for non running condition between now and then! A crisis always makes life SO much more exciting...and I have a SNOW DAY, so I'm taking my Christmas tree down. It must be getting near Cincy!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, my bad. Rule #1 eh?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have a SNOW DAY, so I'm taking my Christmas tree down. It must be getting near Cincy!!!!








I'm guessing you don't have a real tree


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Please tell me more... Please tell me more


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That's USRT Scottie's car I do believe, he'd have to fill you in. Mine looks a bit more, errr, traditional.








Nothing like car porn, in the early morn...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yeah I saw your car going down the track at WF this past year...
Do you have a screenname by chance??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

What, you found out about my past life as a stripper?







What do you mean by a screen name?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's the tiny looking version:









Timbo, how do you make it look so tiny?
I love the pics, and the HUUUUUGE Cincy version is now my desktop.
Only three months away!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What do you mean by a screen name?









You know vwvortex screen name. So I can send him a IM asking so question about his car..


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
.and I have a SNOW DAY, so I'm taking my Christmas tree down. It must be getting near Cincy!!!!

Awww c'mon! You said this one was showing signs of being a record-holder? It's not even Easter yet! What happened, did it suddenly lose all the needles in one big pile?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
...and I have a SNOW DAY, so I'm taking my Christmas tree down. It must be getting near Cincy!!!!

Good morning bump (I just got up...)
It smells like spring out here








Almost Cincy! When the big needle hits 25, we'll be closer to Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:28 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hey Daun, how does one go about getting an invitation to Cincy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Hey Daun, how does one go about getting an invitation to Cincy?









Well, I'm handling all the applications.
Please send a glossy 8x10 photo of your car, a 3 paragraph essay about why you love your Scirocco and don't forget the $50 application fee.
Send it to G-rocco.
If I approve, Daun will put you on the guesst list.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Har har!








dsr16v - read the op - Daun has invited Sciroccos!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_CINCY!!!!
The first weekend of June is the default date, this year being June 1-3. 
In the past, this has been a Scirocco.org-only event, but since I've joined the 'lil Scirocco family here on the 'tex, I think it's time to open it up a little more. However, this is a SCIROCCO event - it is not intended to be an open invitation to anyone that has a VW. You are strongly encouraged to own (and bring if at ALL possible) a Scirocco. Or two.










Heavily edited, but this is the gist of it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_dsr16v - read the op - Daun has invited Sciroccos!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

Beat me to it Timbo!








And remind me to have a talk with that shady G-rocco character. Doesn't he know the app fee is $75? 
























_Modified by vwdaun at 2:46 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Since my wife will be in her "9th month", and I wont be able to make it....

if any NON-SCIROCCO owners in Michigan want to rent my ROCCO for the weekend its available.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Beat me to it Timbo!








And remind me to have a talk with that shady G-rocco character. Doesn't he know the app fee is $75? 























_Modified by vwdaun at 2:46 PM 3-2-2007_

he charged me $150


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he charged me $150









You put Mrs Lee on the app too right? There ya go.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You put Mrs Lee on the app too right? There ya go.
















ahh makes sence now!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Or G-rocco just doesn't like you and charged you double... and let you wifey slide


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
he charged me $150









Well, didn't you see the meter running all the time we were driving around in DC? I didn't chauffer you around for free, you know.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, didn't you see the meter running all the time we were driving around in DC? I didn't chauffer you around for free, you know.

and all this time I thought we were investing in a friendship


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (jimmi_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmi_james* »_Since my wife will be in her "9th month", and I wont be able to make it....

Dude! Get your priorities straight!








Nice Mk.1!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*









X 10


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, I'm handling all the applications.
*Please send a glossy 8x10 photo of your car*, a 3 paragraph essay about why you love your Scirocco and don't forget the $50 application fee.
Send it to G-rocco.
If I approve, Daun will put you on the guesst list.

If I throw up an 8 x 10 on here, Sciroccojim will have a fit








If I throw up an 8 x 10 on here, you wont need a 3 paragraph essay to see I love my Rocc
If i give you fifty bucks..... , well, i don't think it would be worth it to ya for fifty bucks








thanks for the direction to page one. I recall this being a Scirocco.org thing & hadn't realized Daun had opened it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
If I throw up an 8 x 10 on here, Sciroccojim will have a fit








If I throw up an 8 x 10 on here, you wont need a 3 paragraph essay to see I love my Rocc
If i give you fifty bucks..... , well, i don't think it would be worth it to ya for fifty bucks








thanks for the direction to page one. I recall this being a Scirocco.org thing & hadn't realized Daun had *invited all of you crazy bastards* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

say it like you mean it!








p.s. screw rocco jim, POST YOUR DAM CAR








edit: 57 I'm in Heaven.... er... I found a yellow one










_Modified by mr lee at 1:09 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (jimmi_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmi_james* »_Since my wife will be in her "9th month", and I wont be able to make it....

if any NON-SCIROCCO owners in Michigan want to rent my ROCCO for the weekend its available.









What, you did your part, she can handle the rest








I can't believe you would even kid aournd about letting a non scirocco owner *touch* that.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that car is badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

p.s. screw rocco jim, POST YOUR DAM CAR










okay ................
























_Modified by dsr16v at 4:14 PM 3-2-2007_


_Modified by dsr16v at 4:18 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
say it like you mean it!








p.s. screw rocco jim, POST YOUR DAM CAR








edit: 57 I'm in Heaven.... er... I found a yellow one









_Modified by mr lee at 1:09 PM 3-2-2007_

I find _that_ yellow one each day in my drive way...








I wish it was still in that condition though... Someday if i ever get out of my damn office...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
p.s. screw rocco jim,


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_

















not literally... just sayin' rocco jim should be nicer and let him post pics! 
and they are nice pics btw!! hawt ride!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
I find _that_ yellow one each day in my drive way...








I wish it was still in that condition though... Someday if i ever get out of my damn office...









i dig it!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I just got a 2nd job so I can hopefully get the rocco finished in time for cincy this year.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and all this time I thought we were investing in a friendship









You did! You invested $150 into the friendship!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

3 mo to go


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not literally... just sayin' rocco jim should be nicer and let him post pics! 
and they are nice pics btw!! hawt ride! 

Oh my, what have I started now??








I actually thought that my pics were wider than that & I would get "flamed" for not resizing








PS thanks for the compliment


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Back to the subject, 89 days to go
















Cincy 2004 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm wasting daylight - time to get my a$$ in geat and get som epre-cincy work done


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm wasting daylight - time to get my a$$ in geat and get som epre-cincy work done










Are you drunk?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_

Are you drunk?

No, just a bad typist.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_No, just a bad typist.

:noted:
Always good to talk to ya Greg!








Sorry bout the extra G that's how my buddy spells it!


_Modified by tcfootball at 9:54 AM 3-3-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Back to the subject, 89 days to go










I thought trying to find out if I could play too was on topic 
sorry












_Modified by dsr16v at 12:01 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

53BGTX is always keeping it "back on topic"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_53BGTX is always keeping it "back on topic"









Forget back on topic, let's get this back to the TOP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jetta is fixed... Time to start work on the Scirocco


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jetta is fixed... Time to start work on the Scirocco


Bout time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jetta is fixed... Time to start work on the Scirocco


Ummm, shouldn't the Scirocco come _first_?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ummm, shouldn't the Scirocco come _first_?


Yes my Scirocco usually comes first however the 01 Jetta 20vT = daily driver so nope not this time..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Timbo, every time I look at my new desktop background (The Cincy Playset in ".org"), I think Mr. Rogers. That's a good thing.
Any word on the Scirocco one?
And, I'm ashamed of this thread!!! I know it was a Saturday, and a damn nice one down here in MD, but I expected to see a new page!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

-







Cincy 2003








- Daun is this a go around or low pass ?


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
No joke folks, the bar at the hotel had a happy hour with (_I am not making this up_) a 'Corn Holing contest'

 

They had that just for Cincy!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Rays-Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rays-Rocco* »_ They had that just for Cincy!!
















hopfully we have THIS for Cincy:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

So, with spring around the corner (on the calendar at least - when the devil are we going to get rid of all this SNOW????) is the pressure ON? You bet. A few new additions to the tool chest should help the downpipe fabrication project, then it's just a question of vane control. And that passenger's fender that unbolted itself in the hopes of being replaced. 
Not to mention all the other ugly spots that are begging attention. Will it ever end???
At the time of this post there were only
2 months, 27 days, 16 hours, and 10 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_...At the time of this post there were only
2 months, 27 days, 16 hours, and 10 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?

No, not packed yet, but I have working on getting the Red GTX ready for some paint work to cover...

_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_all the other ugly spots that are begging attention.

...work has started on the rear panel area, to make it look like this again :


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Timbo, every time I look at my new desktop background (The Cincy Playset in ".org"), I think Mr. Rogers. That's a good thing.
Any word on the Scirocco one?


I still don't have a good pic to work from! just a tiny one. Anybody have a HUGE pic of the "Scirocco" layout?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Check with Allyn...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

97 days until the big event... back outside to work on the Scirocco


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

woohoo i'm one small step closer to being there. It's called.....actually seeing your car.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

soon for sleep my head shall lay....
...I dream of warmth and a nice dry day
...free of darkness, salt, snow and muck
... so I can free my Scirocco thats laying a garage thinking...
........WTF!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
You know vwvortex screen name. So I can send him a IM asking so question about his car..

Ahhhh, I was wondering why you were asking about my screen name, you didn't specify whose. I don't now his Vortex name, but maybe Timbo does. (Timbo, what's Scott W's screen name?)

BoooYaaaahhhhh!!! Edit-erino, and this pic is hot off the press....from today even!!! But you can take one like it at Cincy WITHOUT THE SNOW!!! I KNOW this car will be there.....



_Modified by punchbug at 6:27 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Well, I'm handling all the applications.
Please send a glossy 8x10 photo of your car, a 3 paragraph essay about why you love your Scirocco and don't forget the $50 application fee.
Send it to G-rocco.
If I approve, Daun will put you on the guesst list.

Oh give me that mailing address, and I'll send you SOMETHING.







And three paragraphs? No problemo. why such a short work though?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

more scirocco content...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

You know I can kick your ass when It comes to RUST!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

dont kick my ass Tim... that'd hurt


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Hey, that's my car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_So, with spring around the corner (on the calendar at least - when the devil are we going to get rid of all this SNOW????) is the pressure ON? You bet. A few new additions to the tool chest should help the downpipe fabrication project, then it's just a question of vane control. And that passenger's fender that unbolted itself in the hopes of being replaced. 
Not to mention all the other ugly spots that are begging attention. Will it ever end???
At the time of this post there were only
2 months, 27 days, 16 hours, and 10 minutes until Cincy2K+7! Have YOU packed yet?

It sure as hell will not end. Not till like the last day of May or so. Pitter patter there eh? Oh. I have good things in my garage that MAY interest you...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Hey, that's my car!









Ya know, aside from the seats falling through the floor, it had a pretty nice interior!


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
hopfully we have THIS for Cincy:

















Not this year Mike because I am going to Trike Week!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
BoooYaaaahhhhh!!! Edit-erino, and this pic is hot off the press....from today even!!! But you can take one like it at Cincy WITHOUT THE SNOW!!! I KNOW this car will be there.....










Umm, I think I spy a 1.20.09 bumper sticker. Can I get a HELLS YES!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

well just got my vacation days approved for Cincy. so ill be bringin the desert rat!








just going to touch up the paint, get new tires, fresh up the suspension, tune up, well i want to make sure ill make it there and back.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

Good morning
















"Uh, in the event of an emergency, you do know how to fly this thing, right Jason?" (That's Dauns father btw)








Cincy 2000


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Rays-Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rays-Rocco* »_Not this year Mike because I am going to Trike Week!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet Ray! Trike week? That's alot of Trike-in'

















_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:58 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet Ray! Trike week? That's alot of Trike-in'
















_Modified by Michael Bee at 6:58 AM 3-5-2007_

Yes it is but it is the best time! We ride through the Missouri/Arkansas Ozarks all week long!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Rays-Rocco)*

Monday Morning


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Monday Morning










Yeah, it's Monday morning and we're snowed in again. 90km/hr winds plus "flurries, heavy at times" translates to *less* than zero visibility, when your eyeballs crawl down your throat and hide behind your liver to stay warm.
Cincy-prep? Probably none, the wind chill will drive even the diehards to hang by the stove and dream of warmer weather.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It sure as hell will not end. Not till like the last day of May or so. Pitter patter there eh? Oh. I have good things in my garage that MAY interest you...









OK, so are you going to keep me in suspense or what?!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_... A few new additions to the tool chest should help the downpipe fabrication project, then it's just a question of vane control. 

Must be using a VNT turbo? What's your plan for vane control? I've seen a handful of people using various methods. Be interested to hear yours!








-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI coming soon. No VNT for this guy!
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Monday Morning










Now that doesn't sound good!
What's the scoop?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Must be using a VNT turbo?

That's the theory.

_Quote »_ What's your plan for vane control?

Plans are for the weak...









_Quote »_ I've seen a handful of people using various methods. Be interested to hear yours!









Come June with any luck you'll be able to see it first hand... 
And I understand that there may be a TD manifold in Ohio with your name on it...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Now that doesn't sound good!
What's the scoop?








Writing an email as I type this here...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Come June with any luck you'll be able to see it first hand... 
And I understand that there may be a TD manifold in Ohio with your name on it...


Woot! You rock. So does Daun.







I've got another guy digging around for a stock 1.6TD garrett or k24. Most are too expensive for all that I'll be using it for.







I'll be picking up a set of Sebrings (wheels) in a few weeks so then it will be a powdercoating and manifold pickup run to Wilmington for me.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
And I understand that there may be a TD manifold in Ohio with your name on it...


Why as a matter of fact, there is.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








- Daun is this a go around or low pass ?


Ummmm. Go-around, yeah that's it. The throttle stuck or something.







That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.










Hey!!







thats my line.......


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Saturday: Pre-cincy transmission work continued.
Sunday: new wiper jets, the twin nozle ones. They rock. The crack in the washer fluid resivoir sucks though. Then there was the MD gtg with much talk of cincy (among other things)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Do you need a new washer reservoir?? I think I have a spare one out of my first Scirocco..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Dual sprayers are god!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Do you need a new washer reservoir?? I think I have a spare one out of my first Scirocco..

IM sent.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

my weekend wasnt so productive








came to the realization i need to find someone to weld extensions on my chopped 16v manifold as hoses are gonna have to be stretched too much to match w/ the itb's..
but i was able to rebuild one of my axles and install my OEM oil pan guard and helicoiled a stripped hole in the head for mounting the valve cover by the PO of the engine








also had a awesome trip to the junkyard and was able to score a long length of braided hose for the oil cooler on a old audi A8, so i can mount my oil cooler where i want it.. just need find a sandwich plate to put it all on.
lastly scored a nice battery cable from a e30 bmw cost me basically nothing and is the perfect length for mounting my little 13pound Dekka gel battery in the trunk.
cant wait for cincy and the warm weather.. just hoping i get it all done and reliable in time! anyone else make any progress on their rides??


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_my weekend wasnt so productive










sounds like ya done good.....that, or my sarcasm meter needs a little calibration.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_my weekend wasnt so productive









Me either... In fact it was a very disappointing one..

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_ _install my OEM oil pan guard _ 








And you posted that without pictures...









_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_Just hoping i get it all done and reliable in time! 

x times infinite to that


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

sounds like ya done good.....that, or my sarcasm meter needs a little calibration.









yea i guess i did get some done, but i was planning on having a bit more done on it.. i always plan more than is possible but the manifold is holding me back.







hopefully i am gonna have the man Zornig weld up my manifold (if he has time) in the next week or so.. 
ill prolly drop it down off the jack stands tonight and snap some pics, since i wont have too much to do tonight other than maybe finish running my grounds for the relocated battery.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by saddest6day66 at 11:31 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Oh btw: where did you ever find the OEM skid plate??


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_ill prolly drop it down off the jack stands tonight and snap some pics

make it so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit: for *pg 59*
scirocco content










_Modified by ginster86roc at 11:37 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

scirocco content










Ummmm that's Sooo Hawttt....


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh btw: where did you ever find the OEM skid plate?? 



























i got mine off of ebay, no one seems to know for sure what they came on exactly or if it was a actual option people could have gotten w/ mk1's. ive heard that they were stock on some automatic mk1's and ive also heard they came on some pickups.. but im not sure.. they are made for the smaller early 4qt pans, but w/ the use of some longer bolts in the rear it fit my later oilpan on the 16v just fine, it reduces ground clearance a little bit more, but boy is that thing tough.. if i hit anything hard enough to damage the guard im sure it will damage a lot more than the oil pan/guard..








check the mk1 golf/jetta classifieds, there was a few popping up for like 50-75 bucks on there as of late..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Time to go search the classifieds







and ebay


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

^ i've only seen that unit once in person.^









so you only had to find longer bolts for the rear....did it line up okay or did it need some "coersion"?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

yea just 2 longer bolts for the rear and some washers.. found some old alt. bolts and nuts that went through the alt. on 8v's and some washers and mounted it up. didnt take any real work to get it to fit.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

There's no way that would fit over a Schrick pan, would it?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

back on topic!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_There's no way that would fit over a Schrick pan, would it?









That is what I was thinking.
I have them both and a short block on a stand in the basement. I'll check it out later and post a pic, as y'all are a bunch of pic whores










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:22 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That is what I was thinking.
I have them both and a short block on a stand in the basement. I'll check it out later and post a pic, as y'all are a bunch of pic whores










Sweet 
oh, and to keep from getting in trouble..... Cincy Rocks!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or so I've heard


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*








I hate you


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That is what I was thinking.
I have them both and a short block on a stand in the basement. I'll check it out later and post a pic, as y'all are a bunch of pic whores









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:22 PM 3-5-2007_

Does not fit as is...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^ ^^ _Sigh_... how did I know.......
'Thanks marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















EDIT : Cincy Rocks!!!!!!!! 
or so I've heard










_Modified by dsr16v at 3:14 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
OK, so are you going to keep me in suspense or what?!









Yep! You might have to come down here to the banana belt to see what I have


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Must be using a VNT turbo? What's your plan for vane control? I've seen a handful of people using various methods. Be interested to hear yours!








-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI coming soon. No VNT for this guy!
01 Jeep TJ 4.0

Oh, you guys and your diesel swaps! I did these three in under an hour. No clue why my son is taking so long with his.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh, you guys and your diesel swaps! I did these three in under an hour. No clue why my son is taking so long with his.
 









You really had me going until I got to the picture of Klaus. Maybe it's snow blindness. Or maybe I need more booze to numb my pain.
Mmm, booze...
Did I mention it's snowing?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yep! You might have to come down here to the banana belt to see what I have









I hope they don't rust away to oblivion before the snow melts!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
BoooYaaaahhhhh!!! Edit-erino, and this pic is hot off the press....from today even!!! But you can take one like it at Cincy WITHOUT THE SNOW!!! I KNOW this car will be there.....



Boy, more Rodolfo Butt Shots..... They are just famous!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel terrible, traveling around the continent for school and nascar races over the past few weeks have greated limited my time to spend with the rocco.
...fortunately while in the southern california area for three days i picked up some pretty new parts that will one day be installed... after sleep.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

yay im actually selling stuff








more money for the rocco fund


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Graveyard shift, everybody is sound asleep...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*









Nice picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wonder whose car it is?

... picture from a Toronto web site.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:52 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Does not fit as is...
























 

I had a '78 champagne edition that had one of those on it.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*

I know it is early, but I'm at work and board








My car at Cincy 2000, previous owner Neal Tovsen and Katie Lacey







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Good Morning, breakfast is served.








One day closer to Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still working on the car for the big ride, wrong parts ordered at the dealership, gotta go back...



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:13 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good Morning to all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning to all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good morning! Are we there yet? And I mean Cincy _or_ page 60.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good Morning, breakfast is served.








One day closer to Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still working on the car for the big ride, wrong parts ordered at the dealership, gotta go back...








_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:13 AM 3-6-2007_

I HATE that, wrong parts are such a big waste of time. I'm still digesting this from Ann Arbor, no meal is complete without ice cream


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
no meal is complete without ice cream











mmmmmmmm .... ice cream & Sciroccos. Hoping to bring another Scirocco thats never seen Ohio to the "Mecca of the MidWest"









They may have been built in Onasbruck, but they come home to Cincy


_Modified by dsr16v at 8:17 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*



punchbug
[URL="http://photobucket.com" said:


> [/URL]


OK, Cathy. You can't post pics like that this early... now I am craving crapes and ice cream.
Dave


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_OK, Cathy. You can't post pics like that this early... now I am craving crapes and ice cream.

Mmmmm. That was a pretty tasty breakfast Sunday. Dammit, now I'm hungry.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

See what you started, Cathy? Just so not fair....
Dave


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Cincy 2005
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (xavsbud)*

And now even I (not a huge fan of breakfast) want some scrumpcious (sp?) food earlier this morning. MMMMM...
SHTI, no time to work on the roc yet today even. Doesn't help that I've decided that I need a new DD in this whole process too!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

gumpy mornign


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_gumpy mornign










awww....buck up, little camper.









edit: for *pg 60*
w00t!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:15 AM 3-6-2007_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 11:57 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I wonder if we'll have as many pages of a 'post-cincy thread'
It'd be a good way to have all the pics in one place, that's for sure.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
SHTI, no time to work on the roc yet today even. Doesn't help that I've decided that I need a new DD in this whole process too!

Might I suggest a Scirocco for a DD? 'Cuz that's the only way it looks like you'll be kept out of Kia parking this year. Again.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

Now rule # 1 on page 60... Come on you slackers...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Now rule # 1 on page 60... Come on you slackers...


don't call _me_ a slacker, buddy.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

don't call _me_ a slacker, buddy.









Or else what


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Or else what










*blink*blink*

um...good question.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

weren't we on like pge 53 a couple of hours ago or something?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

That's right you got nothing... _except a running Scirocco_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_weren't we on like p*a*ge 53 a couple of hours ago or something?









Yeah like back in February


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Yeah like back in February 

I think Mike's been passed out drooling since then


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

Must have! Timbo & G-rocco have out posting him


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Must have! Timbo & G-rocco have out posting him









I'm dead sexy, and this is my Scirocco!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm dead sexy, and this is my Scirocco!










didn't you mean to post _this_ pic, greg?








thexthy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Might I suggest a Scirocco for a DD? 'Cuz that's the only way it looks like you'll be kept out of Kia parking this year. Again.























Now that just hurts. I will have my roc there. I've thinned the list of things to get done so it is more likely to get there, but it is going to be a little scary looking. I WILL promise you that!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*sigh* you _would_ post that picture carl, wouldn't you?
Careful, or I'll post the one of you doing the "I'm a little teapot" routine - and don't try and tell us you were entertaing Gavin!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

*----- CINCY------ *


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*----- IMAPOSTWHORE------ *



really


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








everyone already knows that...








I have to do something since I don't have a running Scirocco...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







everyone already knows that...








I have to do something since I don't have a running Scirocco...









just givin' you a hard time... 
now get back to work *snap!*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I have to do something since I don't have a running Scirocco...










less typing... more wrenching.









duh.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









^^ very very
very
disturbing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_ ^^ very very
very
disturbing.

Don' stand so close, he is about to explode


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
less typing... more wrenching.








duh.

I wish that could be the case... I'm at work







here until 5pm... This is the only time I usually post.. 
Unless of course I'm trying to buy parts... and waiting for IM's


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*










*Maitre d':* Good evening sir and how are we today?
*Mr. Creosote:* Better.
*Maitre d':* Better?
*Mr. Creosote:* Better get a bucket. I'm gonna throw up. 
...
*Maitre d':* Et maintenant, would monsieur care for an aperitif, or would he prefer to order straightaway? Today, we have for appetizers - excuse me - uh, moules marinières, pâte de foie gras, beluga caviar, eggs Benedictine, tarte de poireaux - that's leek tart - frogs legs amandine or oeufs de caille Richard Shepherd - C'est à dire, little quails' eggs on a bed of pureed mushrooms. It's very delicate, very succulent.
*Mr. Creosote:* I'll have the lot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*

And I got in S%$t for sending a nice picture of breakfast, sheesh!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Made more progress today. I got a place to stay now, will be in Middletown, at my sisters place. It is an hour drive and 39 miles away from Daun's place

















Now, I just have finish repairing the GTX.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And I got in S%$t for sending a nice picture of breakfast, sheesh!

And what do we have Friday night at Cincy???
That's right: PIZZA!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

my GTX and Brett's 16v 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy 2000








86 days to go


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good Morning All...
brrrrr 4° when I left my house this morning... Hopefully will warm up for the weekend..


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I'd feel sad eating a pizza with a smile on it's face.... 








*Mike Bee:* - mmm pizza!
*smiling pizza:* - aaaahhhhh!!! stay away! don't eat my pizza goodness!
*Mike Bee:* - but I'm hungry... and you look TASTY!
*smiling pizza:* - oh the humanity!!! I have a wife and pepperoni/anchovy children!! ....AHHHHAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_my GTX and Brett's 16v 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy 2000








86 days to go









Great picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Great picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


X 10


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And I got in S%$t for sending a nice picture of breakfast, sheesh!

No! Were just picking on those that we love... Like I tell my kids, If I stop picking on you, then you need to wonder what you did wrong.








Dave
Edit for ownage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and rule #1











_Modified by xavsbud at 8:32 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
No! Were just picking on those that we love... Like I tell my kids, *If I stop picking on you, then you need to wonder what you did wrong*.

















x a gazillion _or so _


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Nice collection of Sciroccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








You need to drive one of them to Cincy, this year !
.... Not a R32


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Nice collection of Sciroccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








You need to drive one of them to Cincy, this year !
.... Not a R32









Thanks for the props, but...
Well, three of those four were mine. The green one is Al's but was parked in that spot four about a month last year after Cincy. The yellow one is the only one of those that remains and was joined by a Black MKI Callaway. Neither of them will be ready to take to Cincy, so it will be the R32 again this year. Al mentioned that he may be able to get here early and help with some of the needed repairs to make the yellow one road worthy, but that will be a last minute decision.
Dave


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Besides a pic at cincy of all the mars red rocc's together, it'd be cool to have a pic of the 4 basic colors - maybe T-red, flash silver, apline white, and black.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Besides a pic at cincy of all the mars red rocc's together.


_Mars Red Scirocco Unite_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Besides a pic at cincy of all the mars red rocc's together, it'd be cool to have a pic of the 4 basic colors - maybe T-red, flash silver, apline white, and black.

That's SOOOO 1999.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That's SOOOO *hawt*.









indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_









.........needs a splash of yellow, me thinks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

We need to have Yellow Scirocco group picture at Cincy this year


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

What we NEED is a year of the Alpine white rocco!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That's SOOOO 1999.









Well then, I'll play some prince and look at the pic some more.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What we NEED is a year of the Alpine white rocco!!
















timbo all of a sudden is the biggest car picture whore on the net


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I know Karl is going to bring his this year, but I seriously doubt mine will make it. IF it does, it still needs to hit the paint booth. We'll see. Next year though should be a good bet to have the BBS car there.
Dave


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_We need to have Yellow Scirocco group picture at Cincy this year









Well, lets not get carried away.........


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Well, lets not get carried away.........























hey! i resemble that remark.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

A slow day at work that I wish would just end... Is it spring time yet...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

It's snowing. So I guess my wheel bearings will have to wait another week.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

paint booth here I come.... proceeded by many many hours of buffing


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_A slow day at work that I wish would just end... Is it spring time yet... 

Well, at 74* today with sunshine, it feels pretty much like Spring here in Charleston.









Dave


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_paint booth here I come.... proceeded by many many hours of buffing









Doesn't the buffing come after the painting?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Doesn't the buffing come after the painting?









precede
proceed
yup, the buffing will come _after_ paint


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Cincy 2001


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_paint booth here I come.... succeeded by many many hours of buffing









Probably not the best word, but I think that's what you meant.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Why didn't you just say "followed"?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

he wants to show off what he thinks is a greater vocabulary than the rest of us


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

we dun threwed some paints on the car, then buffed the livin hell out of er.. 
dat bettah ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_he wants to show off what he thinks is a greater vocabulary than the rest of us


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Probably not the best word, but I think that's what you meant.

where's SheRocco when you need her


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

words are silly


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
where's SheRocco when you need her









She hates me, 'cause large pics make my vortexing experience difficult and she's taking it personally 'cause someone did drag my name into her tattoo thread.










_Modified by sciroccojim at 5:03 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
where's SheRocco when you need her









+1

if there is one person here in the scirocco forum that you'd want to proofread your term paper before handing it in, *amber* would be that person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

it's 'big ass' pic.... get it straight Jim


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

ok, lets take a vote.... 
Who wants to allow "big ass" pictures in posts?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

*sciroccojim*'s gonna blow a gasket!









meanwhile i am sitting here























good one mr lee.
edit: for *pg 62* y'all!
scirocco content










_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:18 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What's that, the joint Cincy-Seoul Scirocco gtg pic?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's that, the joint Cincy-Seoul Scirocco gtg pic?

*wipes tear* i still haven't stopped







ing...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

you guys were lucky that was at the end of a page...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok, lets take a vote.... 
Who wants to allow "big ass" pictures in posts?









Holy bigass picture Batman!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's that, the joint Cincy-Seoul Scirocco gtg pic?

I thought it was the Lee family reunion.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hmm. That pic is 8.0 Megapixels. I've got an 8.0MP picture right here....
Huge as hell pic
Linked, because it bothers me _almost_ as much


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

In other news, Jenny (my wife) will come this year. She came in 2005, and hated it. This year however, she will be staying in the hotel room, as she has rather SEVERE social anxiety. She'll be along simply for the literal road trip.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Hmm. That pic is 8.0 Megapixels. I've got an 8.0MP picture right here....
Huge as hell pic
Linked, because it bothers me _almost_ as much









SHAZAM! Hey, where can I store 10.1mp images on the web? Funny, Photobucket resizes them


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I thought it was the Lee family reunion.









WNED!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
No! Were just picking on those that we love... Like I tell my kids, If I stop picking on you, then you need to wonder what you did wrong.








Dave








_Modified by xavsbud at 8:32 AM 3-7-2007_

Yeah, yeah, sure....looks like Scirocco shaped Skittles.....I'd taste THAT rainbow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Here's an image that is 9204x6516, which is about 60 Megapixels!!















HUGE image 

Anyway...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_In other news, Jenny (my wife) will come this year. She came in 2005, and hated it. This year however, she will be staying in the hotel room, as she has rather SEVERE social anxiety. She'll be along simply for the literal road trip.

Although she'll be at the hotel, it'd be nice to meet Jenny Tim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Linked, because it bothers me _almost_ as much









so it bothers you when someone does *this*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, enough with the large photos. Let's keep it moving, nothing t osee here, keep going.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Back to the subject








Cincy 2001, in the rain


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm bringin the canopy that Tony gave me. If everyone who owns one brings it, we can have some real nice shade going behind the cars. And if we all post once, we can get rid of the big pics.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 
Cincy 2001, in the rain









shhhh...... hear the rust?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

only 16 more to go.
There's also the
option of making all
replies look like this
manually using the
return key. Then, no
one ever need scroll
to the right to read
your posts. But it's
a pain in the donkey!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ok, enough with the large photos. Let's keep it moving, nothing t osee here, keep going.

yeah, enough please


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

EYE


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

cant


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ Back to the subject








Cincy 2001, in the rain









anymore pics of the yellow/mustard colored mk1 in the foreground of this pic? looks very nice!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

wait


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
anymore pics of the yellow/mustard colored mk1 in the foreground of this pic? looks very nice!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

chrome front bumper and later plastic rear bumper? taken different years maybe? hoping for full car shots... danke!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_anymore pics of the yellow/mustard colored mk1 in the foreground of this pic? looks very nice!









It was kinda rough actually, but hella quick. Was Jason Brunberg's
(aka The Mad Bastard) ride. It ended up with a cracked front
crossmember and storage at Drew's. Later sold and repainted bronze
or brown. Last I heard it still hadn't been put back together. As for
the front chrome bumper - it wasn't, just a reflection in that pic. 'Tis
an '81 Scirocco.
You're right Mike, the manual return sucks.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:56 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ Back to the subject








Cincy 2001, in the rain










Damn I have a thing for yellow MkIs. Or maybe it's just the beer goggles....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_

















Hey! Hello! Nice car!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's an image that is 9204x6516, which is about 60 Megapixels!!















HUGE image 


Umm, riiiiight. That didn't really work, Timbo. All I gots was gibberish...

_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Linkie Poo* »_ºÇpý {Oƒµ¸5¿ZËƒ4Q¬S&yVýqšÛ<‹©B•híþv2Ê_%Z”¥¿ù\ß¯ñÿü�Ÿûéÿ -{ÍÍÌ6–ò\\J‘CÜîç ùëÅz”¿‰ïï­·y2È6È þ8ÍaÃÐ—·”­¥¿TkœÉ{(ÆúßüÏrðŸüŠ:GýzGÿ ŠØ¬ ÿÈ£¤×¤ú­ŠñqÆŸ«üÏR�ðãè‚Š(¬MB»¯ÿÈoúøoýk…®ëÁò›þ¾ÿAZö2?÷µèÏ36ÿv~¨èè¢ŠûSåÂŠ( ²|Sÿ"Žµÿ^ÿè¶­jÉñOüŠ:×ýxOÿ¢Ú¦ "§Àý™h¢ŠùÃäÂŠ( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š)•Y€¤ÐŠ„ÝÛ·«Š�ûJÃþm¿ïêÿ�W$»ìçØµEUþÒ°ÿŸÛoûú¿ãGö•‡üþÛßÕÿ9%Ø=œû2ÕWûJÃþm¿ïêÿ�ÚVóûmÿWühä—`ösìËTU_í+ùý¶ÿ¿«þ4iXÏí·ýý_ñ£’]ƒÙÏ³4m®ZÝò9CÕkf9T‡ ×+ý¥aÿ?¶ß÷õÆ§¶Öì­ß"öÜ¡ê<Õÿö²¼Æxgìê&áùÀ7¤çv:Z­wv-×™AéTçñ˜‘ý«3tjñõæ²[T²v,×Öäž§Í_ñ¯W3Ìý”}� dúöÿ‚kVRJÑE¦bìYŽIêM%UþÒ°ÿŸÛoûú¿ãGö•‡üþÛßÕÿù ·v™ÇìçÙ–¨ª¿ÚVóûmÿWühþÒ°ÿŸÛoûú¿ãK’]ƒÙÏ³-QU´¬?çöÛþþ¯øÑý¥aÿ?¶ß÷õÆŽIvg>ÌµEUþÒ°ÿŸÛoûú¿ãJº…“œ-å¹>‚Uÿ9%Ø=œû2ÍÜÀÇ 4dû0©i4Öä´ÖáERQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQQ5Ì pÓF» �µ $8kËp} «þ5J{"”$öEš*¯ö•‡üþÛßÕÿ?´¬?çöÛþþ¯øÑÉ.ÃösìËTU_í+ùý¶ÿ¿«þ4iXÏí·ýý_ñ£’]ƒÙÏ³-QU´¬?çöÛþþ¯øÑý¥aÿ?¶ß÷õÆŽIvg>ÌµEUþÒ°ÿŸÛoûú¿ãGö•‡üþÛßÕÿ9%Ø=œû2ÕWûJÃþm¿ïêÿ�ÚVóûmÿWühä—`ösìËTU_í+ùý¶ÿ¿«þ4iXÏí·ýý_ñ£’]ƒÙÏ³-QU´¬?çöÛþþ¯øÑý¥aÿ?¶ß÷õÆŽIvg>ÌµEUþÒ°ÿŸÛoûú¿ãGö•‡üþÛßÕÿ9%Ø=œû2ÕWûJÃþm¿ïêÿ�ÚVóûmÿWühä—`ösìËTT"îØô¸ˆÿÀÅJ¬¬2¤ê '·‹[‹ER$(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š*[k[›ë¸­,íä¸¹”â8£-ýõ'�Þ¤Óôû½[P†ÂÆ/6æc…^€ìÇ²ŽçúàWºøWÂV>²Ùï¯$Ïºa†sè?º£°üòrk³ „u�ÞÇnë>i|'=á†6V;Íp%íè;–°D~ŸÆ}Ï€c5è=(¢½ÈB0\±VG¹F –*È(¢Š¢‚Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( Š( ¸Oü4°Õ¼ÛÍ$%† rÅ@Ä3ö”}Ò¼=y»º*gÍrÉ]8Fk–Jèù¢öÆïL½’ÊþÙíîcûÑ¿§¨=÷Tô‰¼-aâ‹"èysÇ“Êž&þ ÷þ¸#Âu].óDÔæÓ¯ãÙq9vEìê{ƒúr"¼LVÒ|ÑøOƒt½èü?‘NŠ(®#„(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š(¢Š+ÝþêZ ºvZjˆ/w\Äççvîùî?—JðŠ’å¶™f‚WŠT9WF*Ê}ˆ­èVöRæµÎŒ5wB|Ö¹ïž øo¡k³5ÀG³ºc–’u<*å¿áK7™ÿ!Ñ³?óëÎ?ïªÃÒþ,x‚Æ5Žè[ß Ý*íÌQZçãEÎÓ·DˆpMÁ?û-v:˜Ië%¯õØô\ OzJÏçú¯…¼ ¥øYÞxL—l6ùòã*;…§ó®SâÏŠ 6‹áûYÊ\=ÖÞBÈ_®p}°=k˜Õþ(ø‹S�¡ŠH¬bnÙÔ†#Óq$þX®-™�‹3f9$œ’k:Ø˜r{:JÈÊ¾2Ÿ³öTU�•îÿ œÖ^›ðj<6§©Ä"”¶RK«�ÈÖ~›ñYµ„G}[email protected]Ç™“®8ýMyñ“S–"¶še´‰ÜÉ�ÃŠêrÂIó4v¹àdùÚ×¶¥?ˆž·ðá‹PÓ�VÊRÀòe‘±Û<°?§Ó§WµMcPÖ®�Î£u%Ä½cÂ�@:Â¨×YFSn Èó«J›pVG¹|!ÿ‘6_úüýkƒø­ÿ#Ä¿õÂ?åT¼=ãí_Ã:kXØÅhÑ „ÊŒNH³JÊ×õë¿ê�¨^¤K3 B"R§Rk¢¥hÊ‚¦·G]\D%†�%º2è¢Šã<ð¯|ø_¬iøB(æk06{¯Uý? ð:Ýð×‹5 Íq&ž°7ž¡]fRÃŒàðG©®Œ5_e;½Ž¼uF§3Ø÷m~þ øFêâ­¼;


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's an image that is 9204x6516, which is about 60 Megapixels!!















HUGE image 


All right, lets keep the pics to a reasonable size...









Here it is again in case you missed it the first time


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:13 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
shhhh...... hear the rust?

... no








It got scared


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Hey that's a cool kit!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*









Almost feel like I am behind the wheel


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Scirocco content: I dig this color









... and










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:35 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Scirocco content: I dig this color


This one too









oops










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:33 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Uh? is that what I think it is?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Love the racing MKIs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, Cincy 2001 








We should sign another hood, like this one, for 2007


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 








We should sign another hood, like this one, for 2007









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good morning..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good morning..

Right back atcha.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*

I can tell today is going to be along day already


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Uh? is that what I think it is?

















Yep, it's a winner alright. And let Diesel out of the cage, eh? He looks pretty pissed off.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*








Mtl-Marc 99 post in the thread.... 
8 post in a row







that has to be a Pre-Cincy thread record or something


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Mtl-Marc 99 post in the thread.... 
8 post in a row








that has to be a Pre-Cincy thread record or something









You could sing that to the tune of "99 bottles of beer on the wall". By the time you were done it would be beer thirty too. And MtlMarc has the best pics, keep them coming!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Mtl-Marc 99 post in the thread.... 
8 post in a row







that has to be a Pre-Cincy thread record or something









I think he was posting till he had page 63 ownage. [postwhore]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

99 posts in the pre-Cincy thread, 99 posts in the thread.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Now why would anyone want to do something like that


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning Brian









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2001


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Now why would anyone want to do something like that











_Quote, originally posted by *The Church Lady* »_Ohh, I don't know. Mebeeeee _SATAN_?!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You could sing that to the tune of "99 bottles of beer on the wall". By the time you were done it would be beer thirty too. And MtlMarc has the best pics, keep them coming!!

And look at you, Ms Cathy! You hit 500 posts, why, you're practicallt a post-whore like me now!
And what an honor to have done it in the pre-cincy thread!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_We should sign another hood, like this one, for 2007










agreed.
last year i wanted to wear a vw t-shirt and have everybody sign it with sharpie markers ala the last day of middle school.

or something.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

agreed.
last year i wanted to wear a vw t-shirt and have everybody sign it with sharpie markers ala the last day of middle school.

or something.









If I had done something like that, my luck would have been that every signature would have bled through the bloody t-shirt and I would have 60-75 signature tatoos all over.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (xavsbud)*

^







^

or people would wanna sign in "naughty" places.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
We should sign another hood, like this one, for 2007









I'm gonna have to find another hood then.... maybe a door instead?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^







^

or people would wanna sign in "naughty" places.


















Yeah but Greg might like that too much.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

^







^









you gonna let him talk about you like that greg?!?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ maybe a door instead?


but would a door be big enough? *scritches head in ponderment*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

but would a door be big enough? 

How many people you think we got coming








Wish I was closer I have a old junker hood


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
How many people you think we got coming 

well i'd hope we had at _least_ as many folks as last year....what'd we end up with...*39* cars?

plus...some folks might write larger than others.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

Hopefully, more than 39 cars
















I have talked (IM's) with a least 4 people in Florida that weren't there in 2006










_Modified by 53BGTX at 5:57 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_I have talked (IM's) with a least *4 people in Florida* that weren't there in 2006


well, hopefully _they_ can make it this year.

never can have too many sciroccos. it's unpossible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*

I hope i can get time to go to this!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
never can have too many sciroccos. it's unpossible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I couldn't agree more...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I **will* make the time* to go to this!

fixed that for you michael.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

You guys gonna have a florida to Cincy caravan?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks Carl, but w/ a new job startin in the next couple weeks Im not sure I can get off.....maybe I can come on Fri night and leave Sun afternoon.... hmmm

it is on the weekend right??


_Modified by tcfootball at 8:10 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You guys gonna have a florida to Cincy caravan?


the wheels are beginning to turn....i've also talked to *Calimus* about meeting him and his wife on the way up through georgia.

we shall see.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*

I will be leaving the morning of May 30, from Tampa
















At this point, I think Carl will have 2 other Sciroccos with him, leaving May 31, Thursday night


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah but Greg might like that too much.

Yeah, but it'll cost you.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yeah, but it'll cost you.









I'll start the bidding at $1.50.








_edit for page 64_ 










_Modified by vwdaun at 9:37 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Can I Proxy Bid


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Mars won't be done in time, and I'm not even going to try.








If I install a trans in the '79 Scirocco 16V, I could drive that, one last time...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_Mars won't be done in time, and I'm not even going to try.










_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_If I install a trans in the '79 Scirocco 16V, I could drive that, one last time...

So what are you waiting for Cincy is only 85 more days


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*

morning


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_morning










uh-oh...
you're not mr grumbles again today are you?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll start the bidding at $1.50.










OH, MY no that's not nearl enough. I'm thinking at least 
$7.99


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

Watch out mr lee bites... ouch


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh yeah - as far as pre-cincy goes, I ordered bilstein sports and a suspension refresh lit yesterday.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
OH, MY no that's not nearl enough. I'm thinking at least 
$7.99

You drive a hard bargain. Fine. $8.00. But that's my final offer.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

I got hounded this morning by my boss and his assistant... woooorrrrkkk...
gotta do what you gotta do i suppose!!








2 cups o' coffee and now I sit until my meeting @ 3pm


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I got hounded this morning by my boss and his assistant...


hounded or reamed?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

hounded or reamed?

did I studdddder?















na.... it's not that bad. They just had a big meeting and needed a document that I was supposed to do last night, however.. mrs lee and I decided to go buy a tv instead.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_mrs lee and I decided to go buy a tv instead.

yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll start the bidding at $1.50.











I give ya a buck three eighty........
what are we bidding on


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

more yellow


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
I give ya a buck three eighty........
what are we bidding on









LOL! You might want to re-read page 63 before making such offers.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*








what a slow day... I been busy though talking to a kid on the floor about car










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:48 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ I been busy talk to a kid on the floor about car









what ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_more yellow

























^







^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

I been busy though talking to a kid on the floor about car 

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what ?
 
Sorry I'm dumb..


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ I been busy though talking to a kid on the floor about car 

Sorry I'm dumb..

na.. your not dumb, just addicted to brake cleaner... like these old guys


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_like these old guys










keep it up mister...keep it up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
keep it up mister...keep it up.

That what she said talking about the old guy


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That what she said talking about the old guy









oooooh! burn on _me_!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*

bwahahahhaha


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_bwahahahhaha

















yeah i guess i walked right into that one didn't i.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
yeah i guess i walked right into that one didn't i.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*

aaaaand back OT:


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_










That is the hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes sir





























right there






















*EDIT*







[/QUOTE]
Oh, sorry. I didn't see this one when I posted the first pic....
Second Choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by dsr16v at 12:34 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

keep it up mister...keep it up.



_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That what she said talking about the old guy









Man, it's pick on the old guys day huh? 
I'm too old to care


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_

I give ya a buck three eighty........
what are we bidding on










_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL! You might want to re-read page 63 before making such offers.









My bad.... thats read as a dollar & 380 cents









*EDIT: I re read page 63 in its entirety & have formally withdrawn any previous monetary offers associated with said content. *


_Modified by dsr16v at 12:52 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (dsr16v)*

I'm back to work now... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







what a slow day... I been busy though talking to a kid on the floor about car









isn't that _my_ line?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*

Yeah it should be









*Page 65 OWN3D*









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:35 AM 3-8-2007_


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:35 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*









53BGTX's buddy steve, trailing me, leaving the fixxfest.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Mtl-Marc 99 post in the thread.... 
8 post in a row







that has to be a Pre-Cincy thread record or something









Gee, I get away from the computer for a few hours, and the freakin thing is *TWO PAGES* longer and I get ==>







for a few posts








This is a tough crowd for sure








Content: I was at the dealership to get more parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And look at you, Ms Cathy! You hit 500 posts, why, you're practicallt a post-whore like me now!
And what an honor to have done it in the pre-cincy thread!


LOL, and what year did I sign up? Yeah, back before I was cruising THIS forum. That's like saying I drive a Ford Truck, 10 000 new kms since I got her in '91. And if I go out to start them, which one will start? (The Ford will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) Not that 16V, I tried this morning







Guess she doesn't want those pretty new headers, I'm gonna move them over to the floor in front of Klaus, then maybe she'll take the hint and fire up. Moody 16Vs.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2000


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*

So I go to school for the day, and miss like *three pages* of Cincy content to read.........

*moral of the story:* _skip school_.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I go to school for the day, and miss like *three pages* of Cincy content to read.........

*moral of the story:* _skip school_.


.....or don't sleep


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

'morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

.....or don't sleep

Or don't work.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good morning... 
Today is going to be a long day... I have this headache that won't go away


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning... 
Today is going to be a long day... I have this headache that won't go away

















So do I, here's her picture from my very first Cincy, an hour from home and she decided that coolant was optional. Ah, memories...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

She really wanted to be an air-cooled VW?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So do I, here's her picture from my very first Cincy, an hour from home and she decided that coolant was optional. Ah, memories...

I can relate to that kind of headache..


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

the day i own the top of a page will be AWESOME. 
but all i can do now is just wait and go do some work on my car.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_the day i own the top of a page will be AWESOME. 

Don't worryyou will get your chance to 0WN3D one... 
_83 more days to Cincy_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

















Okay, so here's the Scirocco content for ya...I'm going to see how these print up in a large size today hopefully. I may use slightly different versions, I have one with no people in it of the front ends that is a better match for the "butt" shot. Anyway, if they look okay, I'll get prices on enlargements and let you know. Oh, and good morning eh?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*









^ronal _teddy bears_?^


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
















Okay, so here's the Scirocco content for ya...I'm going to see how these print up in a large size today hopefully. I may use slightly different versions, I have one with no people in it of the front ends that is a better match for the "butt" shot. Anyway, if they look okay, I'll get prices on enlargements and let you know. Oh, and good morning eh?

FAB-u-lous. We'll anxiously await the report.








Good morning back atcha.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^ronal _teddy bears_?^









Yep, Kim Naberhaus' Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_She really wanted to be an air-cooled VW?

Well, she used her fan as a chopping device, she'd likely been watching one of those K-Tel ads. "It slices, It dices". And I had no clue what to do ( I knew NOTHING about cars at that point), luckily, there were some resourceful Roccers along for the ride, and Home Depot was open. The Busted Knuckle guys like to think that they pioneered the use of Home Depot parts, but let me tell you, that splice is still in there 5 years later, and I'll keep it there as a souvenir. Klaus knows when to spill coolant, he waits till there ARE air coolers around, and lets forth Old faithful...Rule #1










_Modified by punchbug at 5:17 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yep, Kim Naberhaus' Scirocco.









Quick on the draw for dialup eh? This is GOOOODDDD coffee.....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yep, Kim Naberhaus' Scirocco.


i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the teddy bears.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the teddy bears.









I won't believe this statement until you are rockin them on your car


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I won't believe this statement until you are rockin them on your car











_i wonder if they come in 16s...._


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*

She's been running brand new teardrops for the last couple years now. Who knows Carl, she might make you a deal on the bears!








Cathy, what are you doing ho... oh nevermind, I just realized today's Friday and you've officially started March break. Wanna go to Wisconsin this evening?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*








2000








Sciroccos everywhere


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (53BGTX)*

Lunchtime..
So how is completely ready for Cincy...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Lunchtime..
So who is completely ready for Cincy...

not me


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not me









That's my answer x 100








In 13 weeks at this time I will hopefully be in PA somewhere... eating lunch


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

13 weeks from today, right now.... I'll be turning left at Columbus or damn close to it!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_13 weeks from today, right now.... I'll be turning left at Columbus or damn close to it!

What time are you leaving


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hoping to be on the road with whatever caravan I can scrounge up at 6am. Meaning, I'll leave my house by 5:30am to go meet with ppl then hit the highway by 6. It's about an 8 hour drive with a couple quick stops for gas, bathrooms, and food. Here's my route. ETA @ Cincy, 2pm local. (According to that site, I would burn about 100K calories if I walked there.







)
I'd also like to take this time to point out that the Cincy camping sign-up is still open here. 5 people are signed up so far, so it's looking like we'll have 2 sites unless more people sign up. There's just over a month before it's time to book the sites. Don't put it off! The only other options are the local hotels, Daun's house (only a lucky few), and camping at Cowan Lake. NO CAMPING IS ALLOWED ON CINCY SITE.


_Modified by smithma7 at 12:57 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

13 wks?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

in 13wks from right now I'll be somewhere in the middle of Indiana http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

.... following a bunch of Sciroccos and a burgandy tuna basket.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Mike beee check your snail mail


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Looks like it should be a good turnout this year! I havent driven a scirocco since I rolled mine at Cincy in 04. Despite that, Cincy is always a blast!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That's some nice custom work for the center exhaust tips. Very nice. I've seen pics of the car _after_ the incident, but never from *before*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Too bad for me....I don't think there will be any caravaning for me this year.... boooo booooo


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Too bad for me....I don't think there will be any caravaning for me this year.... boooo booooo

Isn't there a lot of VW people up there in MI?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Isn't there a lot of VW people up there in MI?

Maybe, but they are sucking the big one when it comes to A1's.... and that is the bunch that I am trying to reach.... the local group is having their anual gtg at VWofA HQ the same weekend as Cincy so I think the 5 roccos on that bunch are going to that.
There are no tech days, no yeangling, no cutting up buffalo, no caravans, nada.....But I keep trying. Leaving notes like some perv on peoples wipers to see if they love their cars as much as me and like to come out and play.....
Oh well, I did it in MD so I'll do it here in MI too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
<snip>
There are no tech days, no yeangling, no cutting up buffalo, no caravans, nada.....But I keep trying. Leaving notes like some perv on peoples wipers to see if they love their cars as much as me and like to come out and play.....
Oh well, I did it in MD so I'll do it here in MI too.









I have a solution to that. get yer paperwork in order and come party with us Canucks. You know you want to. I'll be posting a few options shortly on the list...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

body work has begun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Yuengling, eh?
Once upon a time, I got lost in some back roads somewhere, and I ended up driving through Pottsville, the home of the yuengling Brewery. That was neato!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Mike beee check your snail mail









aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand returned holmes. 
Is it too early to start organizizing the caravan sitchyation? 
_....these answers and more coming soon on pge 72_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yuengling, eh?
Once upon a time, I got lost in some back roads somewhere, and I ended up driving through Pottsville, the home of the yuengling Brewery. That was neato!









was that when you guys were meeting us at the junkyard and your fancy navigation system got you lost..







ill stick to maps..


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_was that when you guys were meeting us at the junkyard and your fancy navigation system got you lost..







ill stick to maps..









bravo! 
For the record, I had an Atlas.... and the distinct desire to follow. .....and guzzle BK coffee


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Blame sciroccojim for that one!
Had it been my GPS, we would have been even *more* lost!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...for the record, Daun bought a car today.








It might even be there for cincy in a couple months.





















...pics to follow


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...for the record, Daun bought a car today.











... wonder which Make/Model it is ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*









Quiz for tonight: 
Which head is it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

What time is it? 
Time for some morning pics for all the pic whores out there!








Yes there are a few of them, and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Caravaning for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Found 3-4 guys in Louisville that are going.....going to be fun stuff.


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Quiz for tonight: 
Which head is it?









<BEEP>
Uh, Alex, I'm gonna go with "Volkswagen"
What do I win?!?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Quiz for tonight: 
Which head is it?










looks like a big-valve head? 
like the one i have on my JH lump...air-shrouded injectors/4 bearing caps/hydr lifters/A3 valve cover gasket
in fact, it looks a lot like mine...'cept i can't see the cam sprocket to see if it's adjustable or not.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Looks like a GX or an HT engine from a 87-88 Mk2 of some sort. It has Hydraulic lifters, but it still has the air shrouding port, so it must be for a CIS car.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Now thats what I'm talking about... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand returned holmes. 
Is it too early to start organizizing the caravan sitchyation? 
_....these answers and more coming soon on pge 72_ 

No, It is not too early sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

never to early to start planning..


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_never to early to start planning.. 

I've got my pad of paper out. Shall I take caravaning notes?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've got my pad of paper out. Shall I take caravaning notes?


Ditto.. Being a Cincy Newb...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've got my pad of paper out. Shall I take caravaning notes?


Step 1:
Follow Timbo!
Step 2:
Drive!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Step 1:
Follow Timbo!
Step 2:
Stop and help Timbo fix something on the side of the road.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Hey! I only broke stuff like 3 times.









The second brakedown was just the wipers going ape****.
The third was the alternator bracket breaking. I used a weak-ass turnbuckle from wal-mart trying to be cool. But that was at a gas station we stopped at anyway, so it didn't take more than 2 minutes to fix!









BUT! This year, I have new clutch, wheelbearings, axles, tie-rods, brakes, drums, discs, struts+mounts, engine mounts, tailights, wheels, tires, bumpers, headlights, turnsignals, foglights, gauges, parking brake cables, stereo system, and a rear deck.
That oughta fix it!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Step 1:
Follow Timbo!
Step 2:
Drive!!!









Now that's easy!
Step 3: 
Stop at Wendy's
Step 4:
Enjoy Frosty on the way to Cincy!



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 3:03 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

You forgot , you need the following:
all the tools you can think of except the one you'll end up needing
tunes
Talkabouts
The drone of the 4K wears on ya after while...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, definitely have to have the iPod and 2-way radios tuned to Ch 5. Definitely that stuff. Yeah.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Yeah, definitely have to have the iPod and 2-way radios tuned to Ch 5. Definitely that stuff. Yeah.

is that what channel everyone is on... 5 ? 
i'll be sure to tune into the madnessssssssss


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think in years past it was ch 5.3* but there's quite a few of us, me included, who don't have sub channels, so the default is ch 5.

*Ch 5.3 for Type 53.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*

i have to get a 2 way radio for my trip.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_i have to get a 2 way radio for my trip. 

Me too. I was lost without one last year. what brand are they? Motorolla?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SUV-ETR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUV-ETR* »_
<BEEP>
Uh, Alex, I'm gonna go with "Volkswagen"
What do I win?!?









Oh, I'm sorry, you didn't phrase that in the form of a question - "What is a Volkswagen head"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
looks like a big-valve head? 
like the one i have on my JH lump...air-shrouded injectors/4 bearing caps/hydr lifters/A3 valve cover gasket
in fact, it looks a lot like mine...'cept i can't see the cam sprocket to see if it's adjustable or not.

But where do you stick the injectors in?








Me think it is from a european carburated car


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ooop! Methinks you are on to something! It's not an audi 3A head because the intake ports are shaped wrong.
It's something euro, no doubt about it.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*

Looks like a G60 head to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's a pic of my car from today: 








She's feeling neglected.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI underway
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Mine's having her needs satisfied, this was taken yesterday morning after the swearing session.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm starting to think about the route.
Last year, Jim, Mikey Bee, and Jan took off from Central NJ on I-78. 78 goes to 81, then merges with the PA turnpike. It has the MASSIVE advantage of avoiding Philadelphia and Harrisburg. It means we only have the FUN turnpike to drive. We get off the turnpike in New Stanton, PA and drive I-70 to Colombus. from there down 71 to Wilminton, OH.
I met the caravan in Hamburg, PA, at a Cabela's. That worked out great. This year, we should have Communications in his Fox (assuming I make it work). Anybody else is quite welcome to join in our convoy, but keep in mind - this is our route. No changes to it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I post away from 4k, Timbo. Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Last year, Jim, Mikey Bee, Jan, *and Mtl-Marc* took off from Central NJ on I-78. 78 goes to 81, then merges with the PA turnpike. It has the MASSIVE advantage of avoiding Philadelphia and Harrisburg. It means we only have the *FUN* turnpike to drive. We get off the turnpike in New Stanton, PA and drive I-70 to Colombus. from there down 71 to Wilminton, OH.

I for one thought it was fun... the 'turnpike' had lots of twisty turnies, and consistant speedz of well... y'know...
Spinney, lets continue emailing for details. David.... are you going this year??


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I post away from 4k, Timbo. Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Alright... I'm going to attempt to get 4000 posts before Timbo does... starting... *NOW!*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

Alright... I'm going to attempt to get 4000 posts before Timbo does... starting... *NOW!* 

Too late!!

























































EDIT: also, 4K posts are nice, because I like me my 4k transmissions!!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:24 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

...dang.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









mmmmmm Wendy's


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Choose Wendy's


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_








EDIT: also, 4K posts are nice, because I like me my 4k transmissions!!









Indeed, 4k's are nice
Today I have a reassembled 4k with a .755th waiting to be installed in my 'rocc. Thanks Dan!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Wendy's hot and juicy








Free martini for you G


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









Picture bump for a nice MKI
Head quiz: Could it be a diesel head?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc: will you be joining us by way of NYC again or are you taking the inland route?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Marc: will you be joining us by way of NYC again or are you taking the inland route?

Yes I'll be joining you guys via NYC. It was great last year, and this time I have Motorola radios to chat along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To go back, I'll go the southern Ontario route.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
To go back, I'll go the southern Ontario route.

Yes, maybe you will get to stay here, but these early morning "head games" may determine the price of your room. Link says it's a 1.8 8V, mit nockenwelle. Yeah, I can see that....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...for the record, Daun bought a car today.









Now is that REALLY such a surprise?

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
It might even be there for cincy in a couple months.








...pics to follow

Ok, one teaser pic, as seen in another thread:








She's still in Fullerton right now, but I'll pick her up next Saturday. Due to be shipped east the week after that. The new owner should take her home at Cincy.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I for one thought it was fun... the 'turnpike' had lots of twisty turnies, and consistant speedz of well... y'know...
Spinney, lets continue emailing for details. David.... are you going this year??


I'm making arrangements as we speak to MAKE IT SO Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

nice. We will communicate....
Is anyone interested in Mk1 doorcards in red? I have a set I could bring to Cincy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Today is my Birthday bump......And my fiance bought me something for the car







Pics to follow......hehehehehe...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Happy Birthday ElT!!! So, come on, we're waiting, impatiently.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

happy 35 dood.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

u talked to dan today? been trying to get in contact with him.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

A then and now, update








































































Cincy, June 2000 .............................................................. SFL GTG, March 2007



























































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm starting to think about the route.
Last year, Jim, Mikey Bee, and Jan took off from Central NJ on I-78. 78 goes to 81, then merges with the PA turnpike. It has the MASSIVE advantage of avoiding Philadelphia and Harrisburg. It means we only have the FUN turnpike to drive. We get off the turnpike in New Stanton, PA and drive I-70 to Colombus. from there down 71 to Wilminton, OH.
I met the caravan in Hamburg, PA, at a Cabela's. That worked out great. This year, we should have Communications in his Fox (assuming I make it work). Anybody else is quite welcome to join in our convoy, but keep in mind - this is our route. No changes to it.

Well, just let me know where you want to meet up, and I'm along for the caravan. I also might have an extra two-way radio for you to use. I've gotta go find them before Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

You are in Philly, right? I should have 85roccoZ400 (Mista Spinney) here with me, so you can just meet us at the house here in Glenside.








EDIT: Cabela's at 8:15-8:30 AM on Fridaty Morning (june 01)


_Modified by timbo2132 at 12:36 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You are in Philly, right? I should have 85roccoZ400 (Mista Spinney) here with me, so you can just meet us at the house here in Glenside.


http://maps.google.com/maps?sa...&om=1
Yep, coming from Center City Philly. Should only be about a 20 minute ride to G-side. When are you planning on heading out?
Scratch that, 30 minutes. I hate that there is no direct way to get to Glenside or Jenkintown.
I'm assuming we're heading up the NE Extension of the T-pike to meet up with some folks from North Jerz, NY and CT area?



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:24 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

can i tag along?







. i could meet up at the hamburg exit or Cabella's if you guys are gonna be making a stop by there again? im a Cincy newbie, so im scared to drive along!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

of course!! We'll meet at Cabela's at 8:15 - 8:30


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I feel blessed for only an hour and a half drive.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TONY!!!!








@ Matt: it'll be great to have you along!
We'll need to get a head count...maybe start a separate NY/PA/CT caravan thread.
EDIT: Ownage!!!!










































_Modified by sciroccojim at 1:02 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_I feel blessed for only an hour and a half drive. 

What choo talking about? A longer drive means more quality time with your SCIROCCO!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What choo talking about? A longer drive means more quality time with your SCIROCCO!


Heh heh heh!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_I feel blessed for only an hour and a half drive. 

Man, we all feel sorry for ya


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Tony!








And since this thread gets a lot of views, I will post this here as well:
The Mikey B Smilies have moved to a new server. Please read the original post in that thread for more info. Very soon, they will be removed from the old server so please make note of this.
back on topic:










_Modified by smithma7 at 5:02 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

i wanna cool lammy... has the sign up sheet gone around yet ?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Head quiz: Could it be a diesel head?


Pfft. Nope, not a diesel...








My money's on 85 or 86 GTI/GLI head - it's got an air shroud port, so it's CIS, but it's hydraulic (no number 4 bearing cap.)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_

Pfft. Nope, not a diesel...








My money's on 85 or 86 GTI/GLI head - it's got an air shroud port, so it's CIS, but it's hydraulic (no number 4 bearing cap.)


I'm w/ you ^^ , but I think it's an 87 8v GTI CIS, i've replaced a few on my buddy's mk2.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Today is my Birthday bump......And my fiance bought me something for the car







Pics to follow......hehehehehe...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Happy birthday!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_

Pfft. Nope, not a diesel...








My money's on 85 or 86 GTI/GLI head - it's got an air shroud port, so it's CIS, but it's hydraulic (no number 4 bearing cap.)


There is an air shroud, but no holes for the injectors...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had a great day... New to follow stay tuned









...... But Cincy might happen


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mORNING bUMP s*** ok 2nd try => Morning Bump!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good morning All...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ya know, I woke up at 5AM this morning...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There is an air shroud, but no holes for the injectors...

















Didn't notice the absence of the holes - that makes it an Audi head, injectors were in the intake manifold.
But, is that NOT an air shroud port then? Didn't think the 3A head had air shroud, and did the earlier 1.8 head that ran CIS have injectors in the head or in the manifold?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Didn't notice the absence of the holes - that makes it an Audi head, injectors were in the intake manifold.
But, is that NOT an air shroud port then? Didn't think the 3A head had air shroud, and did the earlier 1.8 head that ran CIS have injectors in the head or in the manifold? 
















They were in the head. I'm still thinking that it's a G60. They had injectors in the manifold, and the round intake ports, not "D" shaped like every other counterflow VW head.
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Didn't notice the absence of the holes - that makes it an Audi head, injectors were in the intake manifold.
But, is that NOT an air shroud port then? Didn't think the 3A head had air shroud, and did the earlier 1.8 head that ran CIS have injectors in the head or in the manifold? 
















Here is an Audi head.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What valve cover is that?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
They were in the head. I'm still thinking that it's a G60. They had injectors in the manifold, and the round intake ports, not "D" shaped like every other counterflow VW head.


I thought G60 injectors were in the head, but just larger bosses than the digi/cis cars of the same era?
It looks like the block says 1.8 in the photo. Darn it Marc, I thought you knew the answer and were just quizzing us?!
It sure looks like an air-shroud port, but the injector holes are definitely not machined out. Maybe it's a custom job?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Hmm, this page says it's an RP motor.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/w...e.jpg
Well duh, RP motor is listed as MONOJET. Can't find any more information than that at present, but there were also CARBED motors, no injector bosses on them either...








We're so limited in our thinking.
Edit: Sure enough, check out GO 1990 1-33-52-30 - throttle body injection unit with one injector. How about that eh?



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 6:39 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Yeah, I remember hearing about mk3s with 1.8L 8v with Single Point EFI.
Weird crap. But the simplicity makes me want.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

bump!
man is it slow in here today or what........








scirocco content








^







^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Must be because the weather is warming up here... 
54° is today high


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

^ 80ish here today ^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Well I aint mad atcha...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








still not much activity in here...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Man, you guys are right. It is boooooooooooooooring in here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Got a DARE plate, eh? I have the regular PA plate right now, but I want the Railroad plate...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Yeah, I remember hearing about mk3s with 1.8L 8v with Single Point EFI.
Weird crap. But the simplicity makes me want.









*cringe* makes me think of the old Chevy's that were throttle-body injected. My grandma had a Buick Skyhawk with TBI and it NEVER EVER EVER EVER ran right. Stupid thing only had 30,000 miles on it when she died, spotless inside and out, but not worth a single dime.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh yeah, Lanyards- who's making them? Do they fit a 75x105mm id-badge? If so, just send me a template and I can make my own!








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Got a DARE plate, eh? I have the regular PA plate right now, but I want the Railroad plate...


The RR plate is cool! But really, How could I not get the DARE plate? 








I have a red and black Scirocco and the plate matches!
I wouldn't say that I actually _agree _with the sentiments of the DARE program. It's more of an aesthetic thing.








They started issuing the DARE plates on regular Blue/White/Yellow plates now. 








No fun, but I'm glad I kept mine!



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 2:06 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










By far the coolest plates I've seen... I like the old skool Cal one too


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I used to like the WV plate. I don't know if it's changed or not, but the one used in the late 90s could kind of look euroish with the right frame.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*








one post off from owning page 69...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I have these on my cars:








They're for a good cause and help me to stay out of trouble,


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Guys:
Check out this thread if you're interested in joining the Great (Grand) Northeast Sciroccaravan:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121414


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Guys:
Check out this thread if you're interested in joining the Great (Grand) Northeast Sciroccaravan:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121414








Who would want to join this Caravan anyway


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i've been contemplating doing a florida "antique" plate....but they're a horrible shade of baby blue.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Speaking of plates, I just remembered: I went by the MVA today and the woman there said cars in MD only need to be 20 years old to qualify for antique plates. 








Guess who turned 20 last year?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

At least the plate doesn't look like this....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

mine is due next year for classic tags
no more emission testing


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
The RR plate is cool!

Yeah, I'd like to find one and I don't even live in PA. Maybe it's because I'm a fan of the Pennsylvania Railroad....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So Daun, how do you feel about this juggernaut that you created?


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

not sure if ill be able to make it this year.
ill let everyone know.
id be joining in on the caravan if i did come.
im in northeastern pa,freeland pa to be exact.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_mine is due next year for classic tags
no more emission testing

Mine got her twentieth birthday present Friday:

(no more e testing) but she can't get historic plates for ten more years. I'll keep the ROCCIT plates anyway most likely.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



Sweet picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What valve cover is that?

Don't know for sure, but it may have come frome a 70s Rabbit.
They do pop up once in a blue moon on ebay.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_So Daun, how do you feel about this juggernaut that you created?









Awesome.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mine got her twentieth birthday present Friday:

(no more e testing) but she can't get historic plates for ten more years. I'll keep the ROCCIT plates anyway most likely.

So very, very JEALOUS!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Check out this thread if you're interested in joining the Great (Grand) Northeast Sciroccaravan:


um... _grand_ caravan?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone else feel like real-life (e.g. job, meals, laundry) are keeping them from having as much fun in the pre-cincy weeks as they might be having?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Not me!! I have the week off. So what did I do today? Square root of nada. Well, I made a beer run, so it wasn't totally a waste. Tomorrow I tell you....but I pick up job number two in a few weeks, so I'd better get hauling!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
So very, very JEALOUS! 


Last headers I had were when I was in university, back in the seventies. So it was time eh? I'd always promised her headers when she turned twenty, and it was really a byproduct of another project. We all know how THAT goes, right? Anyway, she can benefit from the clearer breathing I'm sure. I suppose she'll want more agressive cams next eh?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Rise and Shine!
Yellow morning bump to all 
Content:
Smells like spring around here, snow is melting, will get the Scirocco out of storage in a month!
When is everybody planning to get their car out of storage?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good Morning Folks... 
Spring is just around the corner... 60° is the high for today..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ain't it great!?

I just bought a Tap set for my Coolant temp sensor. I have to go to the salvage yard to find a couple of flanges I can destroy to practice tapping for my sensor. I also need a vise of some sort.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Yeah a vise will really help you make sure you are tapping the coolent flange straight.. 
Did you get the correct tap drill??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks... 
Spring is just around the corner... 60° is the high for today..

They're calling for close to 70 'round here.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Sweet... I'm just happy that is warmer and now there is sunlight I can get things done after work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish I wasn't here all day today though


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yep. I found a nifty chart of the sizes that I need.
I am going with a different CTS than normal, it's still GM, but it is 1/4" NPT instead of 3/8" NPT.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well I hope it works out for you... I doubt you will crack a coolant flange this time.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Sweet... I'm just happy that is warmer and now there is sunlight I can get things done after work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish I wasn't here all day today though









You and me both!
Pretty soon my parking spot in the garage will be taken up by a skid of hardwood flooring; I think I'll use it as a workbench to dye bumpers on and spread headlights out on.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

That will be nice... The garage space I have need a good old cleaning because I haven't picked anything up all winter...








I want to get back to work on the rabbit GTI soon also but I can't even walk in the work space I have..


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Rise and Shine!
Yellow morning bump to all
 

*rubs eyes* 
all right already....

















^ i b'lieve this is the first i've seen this picture.^
it makes me







. how many more days?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
how many more days?









80 and counting


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
They're calling for close to 70 'round here.

70 & sunshine forecast here today, so if I can sneak away from the office for a bit I'll probably be wrenchin' in the hangar. This box-o-parts from Potter isn't going to install itself ya know.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ This box-o-parts from Potter isn't going to install itself ya know.


meh....just wiggle your nose..._bewitched_ style.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ownership of the 7OOOO


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
meh....just wiggle your nose..._bewitched_ style.









Still workin' on perfecting those powers.







Until then, it'll be the old-fashioned way I'm afraid.
Oh btw, I'm probably going to have to go back and double check some wiring to the gauge panel - turning the ignition on (not yet starting the car) pegs the OP gauge. Just when I got the console back together too. *sigh*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

warm weather is exciting.. but makes me realize that i better hurry up on my rocco!
got most of my MS wired in last night, i think i killed some braincells from the smell of solder and shrink tubing







... if i get my manifold welded this weekend im hoping to possibly start it next week.. fingers crossed!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

That means that the signal wire for the gauge is not there, but power and ground are fine.
I did a lot of this ->







before I figured out it was the sender that was the problem. So I just bought a new one from ginster86roc's fine autoparts store.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh btw, I'm probably going to have to go back and double check some wiring to the gauge panel - *turning the ignition on* (not yet starting the car) *pegs the OP gauge*.

i'd be looking for improper groundage somewhere in your wiring, daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That means that the signal wire for the gauge is not there, but power and ground are fine.
I did a lot of this ->







before I figured out it was the sender that was the problem. So I just bought a new one from ginster86roc's fine autoparts store.









'Tis a fine auto parts store, that Triangle. Got mah self a set of sweet halogen city lights a coupla weeks ago.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That means that the signal wire for the gauge is not there, but power and ground are fine.
I did a lot of this ->







before I figured out it was the sender that was the problem. So I just bought a new one from ginster86roc's fine autoparts store.









LOL! I received a nice little package from Florida last week myself.
I'll double check grounds next.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Yes and we are still waiting for those pictures


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So I just bought a new one from ginster86roc's fine autoparts store.


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
'Tis a fine auto parts store, that Triangle.

hahaha...thx guys.








yeah timbo:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL! I received a nice little package from Florida last week myself.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

meh....just wiggle your nose..._bewitched_ style.









Oh I think Daun would make a very cute Samantha Stevens!








And thank you.. now I have that theme song in my head...
nah na! Nah-na-na-nah, Nah na! Nah-na-na-na-na......


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Moving the girl.... er, ex-girlfriend.. whatever... out this weekend. This includes all of her associated crap from in the garage. I managed to find a good cheap turbo from a 1.6TD so that's on it's way. I have decent set of Corrado Sebrings on the way from MD as well. Hopefully I'll be making a Wilmington run to get said wheels powdercoated and pick up my turbo manifold that Daun is holding on to. Coming together!
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








^http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif^

And thank you.. now I have that theme song in my head...

you're welcome...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Moving the girl.... er, ex-girlfriend.. whatever... out this weekend. This includes all of her associated crap from in the garage. I managed to find a good cheap turbo from a 1.6TD so that's on it's way. I have decent set of Corrado Sebrings on the way from MD as well. Hopefully I'll be making a Wilmington run to get said wheels powdercoated and pick up my turbo manifold that Daun is holding on to. Coming together!
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


that is one of the best parts of building a car or doing a big project on one... getting all of the parts all together around the same time.. like x-mas all over again!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Oh I think Daun would make a very cute Samantha Stevens!









I dunno man, she's got a much nicer nose.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Not to change subject but I am stuk working the close shift which is 1:30-10 all week. And its the nicest damn week we've had so far. 50+ deg. but its going to start falling until this wknd starting tom. DAMN, I want to work on my car!!
ANybody have any ideas on how to get rid of old racing slicks that aren't any good??


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

burn out competition


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_burn out competition
















Do you have some rims I can fit 10-12" wide slicks on?? It would be fun, but I'm actually trying to dispose of them, they are all cracked and no longer good for use.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

dump them at your local town fair tire after hours


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I predict we'll hit pg 100


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'll make sure we hit that and then some... 80 days until Cincy 2007... 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 11:07 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'll make sure we hit that and then some... 

Yo, double that!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

guessing any tire shop should take them


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and if you count ALL contributors to this thread and all of them came to Cincy, we'd only have 83 Sciroccos. C'mon, let's break 100!
Umm, so long has Daun as the room...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

100 roccos.... OMG!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

100 roccos + 1 ebrake handle


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm only good for one car this year, or it'd be 84.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:34 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and if you count ALL contributors to this thread and all of them came to Cincy, we'd only have 83 Sciroccos. C'mon, let's break 100!
Umm, so long has Daun as the room...


Are you kidding? Bring it on!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, I'll be there


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

indeed.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_100 roccos + 1 ebrake handle

bwahahaha... it's on the way, My girl sent it out and should have a tracking number for ya!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and if you count ALL contributors to this thread and all of them came to Cincy, we'd only have 83 Sciroccos. C'mon, let's break 100!
Umm, so long has Daun as the room...










I would love to see this many Sciroccos in one place !!! 


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Are you kidding? Bring it on!
 







Quote, originally posted by G-rocco » Oh, I'll be there .... with the Red GTX


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX's signature* »_SEAT LEON 1.6L vacation car last trip to Germany, 4/2004 

Man, I had a Fiat Panda when I was in Ireland last year, and the clutch died 2 days into the trip. You shoulda seen me driving on the wrong side of the road, on the wrong side of the car, leaning down to lift the clutch pedal off the floor on a roundabout at 60kph. 
They replaced it with a Fiat Punto. Better, but still relatively crappy.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

My route to Wilmington (Cincy), from Sunny Florida:









Will be taking 2 days to drive this trip, stopping in Murfreesboro,TN (near Nashville) on the way to visit a friend, with a Cessna 150








Total Est. Distance: 1030 miles and 16 + hours of driving


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_My route to Wilmington (Cincy), from Sunny Florida:

Will be taking 2 days to drive this trip, stopping in Murfreesboro,TN (near Nashville) on the way to visit a friend, with a Cessna 150








Total Est. Distance: 1030 miles and 16 + hours of driving









you caravaning with Karl??


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you caravaning with Karl??

Plan A :







No unfortunately, I'm leaving Wed morning, May 30 and Carl is leaving on May 31 Thur. night and driving straight thru to Daun's place.
Plan B :







, Caravan with Carl, *ginster86roc*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Wow! That's actually quite direct! Onlu 1030 miles.
See I love a road trip. Denver to Ohio was 1,231 miles, I did that in a day in 2005.
Over just this last christmas, I drove my Rocco (and my wife) back to Denver to visit family. We would have flown, but where's the fun in that? That trip was 1,726 miles. (took two days) so that means I put a total of 3450 + 300 miles after I got to colorado getting to my Parrent's house from my wife's house!















Wow! I own this page too?










_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:03 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOW page 71








*timbo*, I would rather fly to Cincy, but my Scirocco GTX, won't fit on the airplane and I can't tow my car behind a Grumann AA5


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOW page 71








*timbo*, I would rather fly to Cincy, but my Scirocco GTX, won't fit on the airplane and I can't tow my car behind a Grumann AA5









A Grummann eh? <Austin Powers voice on> Grrrr baby, very grrrrrr...<voice off>
So I spent like the entire day in the garage, would anyone notice that I got ANYTHING done??? It's all good, it'll make the Cincy tripping better I hope. And road trips??? I LOVE them. I get antsy if I don't have a long haul once every few months. And in the summer, that means Klaus!!! Wheeeeee!!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
a Grumann AA5 

How exactly do you misspell Grumman if you are allowed to fly one??


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
How exactly do you misspell Grumman if you are allowed to fly one??
















Thanks for the correction


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ *timbo*, I would rather fly to Cincy, but my Scirocco GTX, won't fit on the airplane and I can't tow my car behind a Grumann AA5









Perhaps you need something like this:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 








^ i b'lieve this is the first i've seen this picture.^
it makes me







. how many more days?









Shameless plug => It came from my 2006 Cincy album
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2...d=966


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_My route to Wilmington (Cincy), from Sunny Florida:









Will be taking 2 days to drive this trip, stopping in Murfreesboro,TN (near Nashville) on the way to visit a friend, with a Cessna 150








Total Est. Distance: 1030 miles and 16 + hours of driving









I have just about the same journey as you do, but coming from the north. 16 hours of driving each way.
I will split the driving in two days. Can't drive 16 hours straight







I'll leave that to Timbo.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

To Peter, who drives faster than the speed of LIGHT!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good Morning All... Boy am I tired today


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_To Peter, who drives faster than the speed of *FLIGHT*!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Bilstein sports have arrived http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Of course, like an idiot, when I was ordering control-arm bushings, I only ordered a set for one side








Carry on


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









If that bird was red, it could've passed for a GTi badge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning All... Boy am I tired today









me too... sanding sanding sanding


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
me too... sanding sanding sanding


_*Rule#1*_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

is the DuRocco going to be there?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I will split the driving in two days. Can't drive 16 hours straight







I'll leave that to Timbo.

My friend and I drove 16 hours to maryland and 16 hours back straight through, with breaks only to eat.
Finding a clean rocco for cheap, while living in wisconsin will do that to you.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
_*Rule#1*_ 

they are processing... keep your panties on


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they are processing... keep your panties on









He's going commandoooooo..


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wikdslo)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mmmm... sandy!
rhymes with brownie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_mmmm... sandy!
rhymes with brownie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh like you think i forgot or something


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
me too... sanding sanding sanding


+1
me too, also...*sigh*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh like you think i forgot or something 

no. 
gawd... don't be so defensive. Someone urinate in yer corn flakes?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
no. 
gawd... don't be so defensive. Someone urinate in yer corn flakes?










i know right? mr lee has been a lil touchy lately.








a'course...sanding for hours on end can do that to a fellow.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
+1
me too, also...*sigh*









yeah, these pics were taken durring my "break" last night. I ended up finishing 90% of the passenger side. 
my to-do list for this week
sand all exterior body panels
sand entire hood
sand entire hatch
grind down welds on rad support
sand texture off bumpers
sand side mirrors
finish corner lights
polish driver side tail light
fix low RPM misfire
polish roof racks
take off tint
take off b-pillar crap
then drive 6hrs to Oklahoma City
finish prepping for paint
drive home sunday


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

oh.
I can see why you are... well y'know.
have a beer when you can.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_oh.
I can see why you are... well y'know.
have a beer when you can. 

now I'm all paranoid and self conscious


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee, who's white Scirocco, in your post above?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Was wondering much of the same!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Of course, like an idiot, when I was ordering control-arm bushings, I only ordered a set for one side 

Fixed my mistake.


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I would like to know too. Looks real clean. 
I really feel like lending a hand with the sanding Rob, but I have'nt moved to K.C. yet. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (silverocco87)*

I can't let the cat out of the bag w/ the white one yet... it's not mine, it's just spending a little time getting acquainted with the local rocco community. See... it's from out of town, and if it's gonna be hangin' round these parts it needs a proper introduction.
I'll let the owner chime in... it's only proper
and for a full update on my car... go here 

_Quote, originally posted by *silverocco87* »_I would like to know too. Looks real clean. 
I really feel like lending a hand with the sanding Rob, but I have'nt moved to K.C. yet. Let me know if I can help in any way.

Hey man no worries at all.... u think your gonna be able to bring the brownrocc out to play for Cincy?!?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silverocco87)*

Don't worry! I stayed at a Holiday Inn express in Salina, KS, 2 months ago.















And no, white car is not mine


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
now I'm all paranoid and self conscious
















ahhh crap. Not what I meant. 
I'm gonna stop posting now... see you guys later.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Don't worry! I stayed at a Holiday Inn express in Salina, KS, 2 months ago.















And no, white car is not mine

did you get to meet the brown rocc ?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ahhh crap. Not what I meant. 
I'm gonna stop posting now... see you guys later.









hahhaha... wtf was that supposed to mean?!?!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Nah, I wanted to meet all the roccos along the way, but the wife would have no part of it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Nah, I wanted to meet all the roccos along the way, but the wife would have no part of it.









what is it with wife's & vw's latley?!?! on our local board people are complaining about not being able to stop by the weekly GTG cuz their wife/girlfriends don't wanna just "hang out in a parking lot all after noon and bs about cars..."
I understand and have respect for the ladies... Mine comes when she feels like it and always supports. She lets me have my fun, but keeps my ass on track as well. She even pointed out the yellow cabby in Crank last weekend! I was impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I understand and have respect for the ladies... Mine comes when she feels like it and always supports. She lets me have my fun, but keeps my ass on track as well. She even pointed out the yellow cabby in Crank last weekend! I was impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Roger that... My girlfriend has been points out old rabbit to me alot lately.. Maybe its a hint or something, to finishing the one I have for her in the garage


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Roger that... My girlfriend has been points out old rabbit to me alot lately.. Maybe its a hint or something, to finishing the one I have for her in the garage









awwwwee.. how cute. My girl wants a little yellow wabbit or cabby


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








I think ever girl wants a bunny because they are "Cute"
She also been pushing me to finish my Scirocco


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what is it with wife's & vw's latley?!?! <snip> I understand and have respect for the ladies... 

+1
if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.
mrs ginster is upset with me ATM...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what is it with wife's & vw's latley?!?! on our local board people are complaining about not being able to stop by the weekly GTG cuz their wife/girlfriends don't wanna just "hang out in a parking lot all after noon and bs about cars..." 

Funny, I don't have that problem


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Funny, I don't have that problem
















But you don't know how to _order parts _either so you don't count...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I can't let the cat out of the bag w/ the white one yet... it's not mine, it's just spending a little time getting acquainted with the local rocco community. See... it's from out of town, and if it's gonna be hangin' round these parts it needs a proper introduction.
I'll let the owner chime in... it's only proper
and for a full update on my car... go here 

Hey man no worries at all.... u think your gonna be able to bring the brownrocc out to play for Cincy?!?

did *a3vr* buy a rocco?????


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

If your having girl problems I feel bad for you son... 
*G-rocco* got 99 problems but a *b-i-t-c-h* at one...










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:11 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
But you don't know how to _order parts _either so you don't count...










zzzzzzzzing!

@ brian: high five!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
did *a3vr* buy a rocco?????


if that were the case, i'd think:
-the riders of the apocolypse were on their way
-the new *iroc* had been sh_t canned
-global warming would be declining
-i'd be looking at a pay raise
and 
-hell had indeed frozen over


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
if that were the case, i'd think:
-the riders of the apocolypse were on their way
-the new *iroc* had been sh_t canned
-global warming would be declining
-i'd be looking at a pay raise
and 
-hell had indeed frozen over









Currently dying of overlaughing disease.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

LMAO


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
+1
if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.
mrs ginster is upset with me ATM...

uh oh... wud you do this time??!?! and are you sleeping on the couch or in the garage?!?
--
btw, no a3vr didn't buy that white one... LOL... you guys crack me up!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what is it with wife's & vw's latley?!?! : 

Must be the time of the month, my spousal unit is giving me the eyeroll a bit too frequently of late. What can ya do?
Hey, and where's the pics?



_Modified by punchbug at 1:16 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_my spousal unit 

that just sounds funny..heehee.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_giving me the eyeroll 

that too.








sciroc...errr _relay_ content:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
+1
if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.
mrs ginster is upset with me ATM...

You didn't insist on it being the day a month after Valentines day did you?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

^ i'm _dyin'_ here greg! ^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

rocco forum turned spousal therapy!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_rocco forum turned spousal therapy!!










pshaw! and some say this site is a waste of time....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
pshaw! and some say this site is a waste of time....
















and who are you trying to convince Carl???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Raise a wheel if you want to go to Cincy...


OOOHHHHOOHHHHOohhhhh... ME!!! Meeeee!!!!! Me!!!!!










_Modified by punchbug at 1:35 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

what about a radiator support? will that work?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_what about a radiator support? will that work?










like a caged animal, he is..._so_ fierce









_Quote, originally posted by *austin powers* »_ grr-r-r-r-r-r, baby.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_what about a radiator support? will that work?


That's good, very good. But this is what floats my boat this afternoon. I kept telling people my GROUNDS were in good shape....So, ye folks of great wisdom, what problem did I just solve???





















DAMN!! I wish I could type!!! Edit, edit again....maybe less







? Nah, that can't be it...

Isn't that just NASTY????How in the hell did I miss THAT?????

_Modified by punchbug at 2:54 PM 3-14-2007_


_Modified by punchbug at 2:56 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

That looks like the starter bushing....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Which, in all probability was likely NOT the issue...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_what about a radiator support? will that work?









Hey, I need one of those!








-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cath,
Is that the solenoid wire junction, that always corrods on all Sciroccos, even California ones?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*








Cincy 2000 










Daun has Scirocco been back to Ohio, since this picture was taken ?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

Oh yeah, edit time!!!

Hostess Snowballs: $1.29
Fill er up with Diesel: $32.58
Camera in your purse?: Priceless!! You done been owned...

_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_Cath,
Is that the solenoid wire junction, that always corrods on all Sciroccos, even California ones?








Yes.... It was more a case of brittle wiring than corrosion, the 16V seems to be heading that way on a lot of her wiring, a lot of it's pretty cooked. The metal connector itself was clean. All three of those wires had exposed copper tucked up in the connector, well, the one actually fell off entirely. Sounds more like MkI stuff to me








And of course I don't have a connector on hand big enough for that red/black wire, (another







) so I won't get the thrill of actually finding out if that was the problem till tomorrow. (which I am certain it was).







(Okay, THAT beer was really ice cream cake







)

Ohhhh!!! The kid left his login on <EG> What should I do to his sig? 


_Modified by Dragthis at 6:43 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I dunno, but you FINALLY owned a page cathy! Whee!


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

You can splice the wires together, since the only reason for the disconnect was for the assembly of the car. I usually splice in a new heavier wire and use Cailube on the solenoid spade terminal.


_Modified by thescirocco.com at 9:42 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

?? I mean that the wire is too fat to fit into the connectors I have on hand, it's like 10 guage and I only have the 14-16 sized ones. Tomorrow...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

gotta wait until next week to have my itb manifold welded.. so the rocco sits and gets little to no work done.. blah hope everyone else is being a little more productive than me tonight!
-Matt


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy

















2000 







78 days to go


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

77 days, 17 hours, 43 minutes, 20 seconds!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_77 days, 17 hours, 43 minutes, 20 seconds!!









Morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKI racing pics, not mine, sorry s*** happens


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning All...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

AH, for the Rolly circuit I take it? This isn't the same one:

Oh, and good morning. I have to get this out of my system while I'm on holidays.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_









Ahhhhh! Now I feel bad.








OTOH, we all love our Sciroccos here.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Ohhhh!!! The kid left his login on <EG> What should I do to his sig? 


And here I was thinking that your kid was just as literate as you.







(Hard to find in a 23 year old these days!)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
And here I was thinking that your kid was just as literate as you.







(Hard to find in a 23 year old these days!)

Literate or verbose? No matter, a picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I like his (your son's) new signature.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
My name's Adam and I drive my mommy's Jetta...


Havin fun with your son's account aren't you?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I like his (your son's) new signature.

yeah, he's going to be pissed after he's posted a couple times and realizes his signature is hardly complimentary to a studly 23 year old male.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

i just glanced over to 

<-------------the left

and saw that i am now making my *6oooth* post.
















woohoo!
scirocco content and a good morning to all:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









^i do b'lieve that's none other than *G-rocco* and *rocco_phil*.^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Dan- Just sent you an email!
EDIT: MAJOR CONGRATS, Mista ginsta!!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:38 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

6000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now you're a _real_ post whore








Congrats!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_6000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now you're a _real_ post whore








Congrats!

thankee *bows courteously*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, here we are, coming down to 10 weeks, and what's been occupying my time?








Scirocco content? Carrots is there, in the background...








And hopefully I won't have to spend any more time doing this:








And the cat's ready to go...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The plan now is to put the suspension in on Sunday, amish-barn raising style. Participants include Roger Mike, Derrick, and maybe one or two I'm forgetting. Many pics will be taken. Stay tuned.
Edited for SUNDAY content.


_Modified by G-rocco at 9:56 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

I'm sofaking bored at work today


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Well, here we are, coming down to 10 weeks, and what's been occupying my time?










THAT doesn't look like any fun at all!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i just glanced over to 
and saw that i am now making my *6oooth* post.










I feel so.....so......small!








I'm only at 1500 (almost).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

So small...







try old... you been a member long than most too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
THAT doesn't look like any fun at all!









Look at all that dirt and grease!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*
















just for you jim


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_










^^^THAT was WWWAYYY to bright for my eyes this soon after arising!! Yes, another damned day of waking up late. But thats what happens when you work the late shift! DAmned bosses!!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*









powered by: visa








damn why didn't i think of ^that^ tail light treatment for my bucket?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm sofaking bored at work today



















same car...cincy 06


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

where you think I got this picture from










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:59 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The plan now is to put the suspension in on Saturday, amish-barn raising style. Participants include Roger Mike, Derrick, and maybe one or two I'm forgetting.

Yeah, like maybe DAN!!!
You remember! The guy that owns the house where this is going to happen!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So small...







try old... you been a member long than most too









Old??
Ouch!
Well! No more Megasquirt support for you.








Damn kids these days.
Why in my day we used to walk to school. And it was uphill! Both ways!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Why in my day we used to walk to school. And it was uphill! Both ways!









'Cause you were pushing the Fiat?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Old??
Ouch!
Well! No more Megasquirt support for you.








Damn kids these days.
Why in my day we used to walk to school. And it was uphill! Both ways!
















Damn it... There I go again... This time I pissed the wrong guy off...
Should have waited until all the MS stuff was sorta out...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*ahem* rules people RULES!! .... lets try and follow them.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Rule 1


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
THAT doesn't look like any fun at all!









It's a fair amount of work to get to this:








The gearset on the left in the above image has an overrunning clutch in it that was worn out. It took close to half a day to R&R the overrunning clutch. The housing below is now bolted to the transmission again, next step is to bolt the front of the tractor back on again.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Wouldn't want to drop that on your toe!
Not that I could pick it up high enough to be able to drop it on my toe since I'm such an old fart!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Old??
Ouch!
Well! No more Megasquirt support for you.








Damn kids these days.
Why in my day we used to walk to school. And it was uphill! Both ways!










i could use some of his MS support since he forfited his







. wanna help tune mine once it is running ?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
i could use some of his MS support since he forfited his







. wanna help tune mine once it is running ?









Sure. I live for tuning MS!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Sure. I live for tuning MS!









can you tune SDS ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
i could use some of his MS support since he forfited his







. wanna help tune mine once it is running ?










_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Sure. I live for tuning MS!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Dan... Without him I'd have a none running car still... 
_Dan are you up for a Cincy MS tuning session... _


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

hey dawn.. can I bring my potato cannon ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hey *daun*...

*eslap*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

The cashier's check he sent out here to buy the indiana red car spelled it 'Dawn' too.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

say will? wasn't *daun* supposed to be out there in socal this week?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Sure. I live for tuning MS!









not sure if you are serious or not, but id love to have someone help me tune my car once i get it all started, and also help me w/ some pointers so i can tune future cars myself.. i have the ability i know, just need some pointers and such to get going, you can only read so many tech articles.. nothing beats real life help. 
ill im you so this stays on topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by saddest6day66 at 3:07 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_say will? wasn't *daun* supposed to be out there in socal this week?

Yep, he's down in San Diego; we're gonna go get that car on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
nothing beats real life help. 


Isn't that the truth... And I doubt Dan was kinding around... He been a great help so far to me...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Isn't that the truth... And I doubt Dan was *kinding* around... He been a great help so far to me... 


Kinding
\Kin"ding\, n. 1. The of causing to burn, or of exciting or inflaming the passions.
2. pl. Materials, easily lighted, for starting a fire.
Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc.


_Modified by mr lee at 12:26 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^







^
edit:
the new and improved vwvortex: marital advice, spell-checking, and dictionary/thesaurus functions now added.

who knew?









OT gents:















cheers.


_Modified by ginster86roc at 3:34 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

What is that heine' thing?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

it's a computer


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
can you tune SDS ?

I imagine I could. It attaches to a computer and datalogs. Right?








Do you have a wideband O2?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
_Dan are you up for a Cincy MS tuning session... _

Did it with every MS owner at Cincy last year (or was it the year before?







)


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i just glanced over to 

<-------------the left

and saw that i am now making my *6oooth* post.
















woohoo!

Does that say something? I must be colourblind.








scirocco content and a good morning to all:








^i do b'lieve that's none other than *G-rocco* and *rocco_phil*.^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i just glanced over to 

<-------------the left

and saw that i am now making my *6oooth* post.
















woohoo!
scirocco content and a good morning to all:








^i do b'lieve that's none other than *G-rocco* and *rocco_phil*.^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i just glanced over to 

<-------------the left

and saw that i am now making my *6oooth* post.
















woohoo!
scirocco content and a good morning to all:








^i do b'lieve that's none other than *G-rocco* and *rocco_phil*.^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

What the hell???? Not more quotes for me tonight.....but someone will own a page sooner at least.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_What the hell???? Not more quotes for me tonight.....but someone will own a page sooner at least.

Oh my god , my eyes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

congrats on 6k, Ginster.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_congrats on 6k, Ginster.









Oh , yeah, I almost forgot, congrats (under breath) you whore


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
I imagine I could. It attaches to a computer and datalogs. Right?








Do you have a wideband O2?


actually, no. It has a hand held controller w/ an editable map. I have a o2 plug that we can hook a wideband up to on the downpipe.
I don't really need any tuning, but I thought it might be cool to let some people check it out. It's pretty simple system and doesn't do all that fancy schmancy stuff that MS does.








see fancy box...










_Modified by mr lee at 4:41 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

woop woop!








woop woop!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Great looking Scirocco there Trevor








See you at Cincy with my Red Scirocco :


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Great looking Scirocco there Trevor








See you at Cincy with my Red Scirocco :

















What Rims are you runnin there? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


Hopefully my boy will be up for the trip, here he is with his "lucky" headlight.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Hmm, is there maybe a dragstrip around Daun's? I never thought about a few of us going for a coupld 1/4 Mi runs. I might be up for the autoX with the roc, but it'll depend how its running.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_The cashier's check he sent out here to buy the indiana red car spelled it 'Dawn' too.
















*sigh*
I noticed that too, AFTER I sent the check. (I kept a copy.) The sad thing is I used to WORK for that company too.
Hmmm. Potato gun. Dunno 'bout that, could be fun but.... I dunno, I'll have to give that one some thought.
There IS a drag strip about 15 miles north, but test & tune is Thursday nights. Not sure if we can get in Saturday or not. I usually do NOT try and plan an "away" event because not everyone wants to do it.
Ok, it's past my bedtime and I've got another full day tomorrow. So far this vacation has been just brutal.















Edit for ownage: Only one more day!










_Modified by vwdaun at 1:20 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ So far this vacation has been just brutal.

















Quoted for posterity.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
What Rims are you runnin there? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

16" OZ Monte Carlo wheels















the car no longer has these wheels on it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good morning, all.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

i'm down for the drag racing track


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, all.

Good morning!
Is it June yet?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Morning All
Nope its not June... but middle of March and we are going to get 6+ inch of snow today


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_i'm down for the drag racing track

Oddly, I'm not. This is Cincy man. Time is precious!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

I am so not awake yet....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I am so not awake yet....









*WAKE UP ROBERT!*


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning All
Nope its not June... but middle of March and we are going to get 6+ inch of snow today









Nope, not* just *6"...... but 18" - 24" of snow


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

9 inches here. Maybe I'll go 'visit' my Scirocco today... pull back the cover...
enjoying the rain Carl?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

okay so I was hoping for 6... they are saying anywhere from 6-16"


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

^^ ^^ I understand...... yesterday, *they* told me 1" - 4" 
this morning, *they* are saying 18" - 24"
*They suck*








EDIT : Back on topic
Cincy is coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

no snow in June.... I think.. anywhere
someone say bucket


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_someone say bucket

Lets keep this on topic!







Pine for your Scirocco! make it ready for cincy!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow page 75!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
*WAKE UP ROBERT!*









mmmmmmmmm coffee mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Lets keep this on topic!

well I do use a *bucket* to wash my Scirocco.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

that's not all you use a bucket for...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Lets keep this on topic!







Pine for your Scirocco! make it ready for cincy!

No pining here. Laid tools on both of them last night, and I'm off to get yet more parts RIGHT NOW. Later then...
Cathy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_enjoying the rain Carl?

_finally_...
although it held me up on the bodywork thang last night, i just waited it out.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_My name's Adam and I drive my mommy's Jetta...

Cathy, I really think you need to upload a baby pic of Adam and then make his name a link to it from his sig.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*









who's cindy?
OMFGLMMFAOROFLWTFBBQ
did you chop that rob? *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
No pining here. Laid tools on both of them last night, and I'm off to get yet more parts RIGHT NOW. Later then...
Cathy

That<s the way to go!








content: I dropped my TDI crankshaft at the machine shop today to get the pulley end machined, and the weight reduced. Will be ready for final assembly next week.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

are we gonna have fun this year?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_are we gonna have fun this year? 


does a bear isht in the woods?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

^^ if its not a polar bear


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ if its not a polar bear









polar bears don't ****?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
polar bears don't ****? 









my virgin ears!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I dont think they isht in the woods.......
Edit for page ownage:
Hoping to bring this to Cincy


















_Modified by dsr16v at 2:11 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

WOW page 76








I can say there will be at least a 100 pages before June


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*










you sir get deserve a







for that creative effort!

i think i counted 79 sciroccos up there....but none yellow.
someone wanna fix that?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
i think i counted 79 sciroccos up there....but none yellow.
someone wanna fix that?









I see mine 4x


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*










So true


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
you sir get deserve a







for that creative effort!
i think i counted 79 sciroccos up there....but none yellow.
someone wanna fix that?









Thanks, sir! Just for your compliment:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

^^ you made Timbo's 84 yellow!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

My car will look like this when I get home tonight
















64° Wednesday 55° Thursday 28° Friday and 6-16 inches of snow.... Gotta http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif New England..


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_^^ you made Timbo's 84 yellow!

Oops. Hope you don't mind, Timbo. Didn't know whose was whose.



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 2:43 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*









look! look! there i is!
*much* better.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
look! look! there i is!
*much* better.
















should leave Carl out... He doesn't know what Snow is


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







should leave Carl out...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_^^ you made Timbo's 84 yellow!

Wait, here's Timbo's car. No, wait....








_Here's _Timbo's car, _too_!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







should leave Carl out...


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
























I didn't mean to hurt anyone feelings... Won't mention name _Carl_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

so no one knows who Cindy is hu ?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I have a friend name cindy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*









EDIT: Also, my car is the one with the moonroof!! right in front of Ginster's car!


_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:06 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

oh dear lord... look what i've started..










_Modified by mr lee at 12:19 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_










if anyone saw this pic and never knew it was photoshopped... they _could_ say it was taken from a ..... COPTER!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The question is who can identify which red Scirocco is mine?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Last one in the R...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmm, not so much.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Are you the second red car behind Ginster?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

lower left loop of the "O"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

That was my next guess


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

WOW a TRIPPLE Simulpost!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_oh dear lord...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Aye, that's the car. If you look closely, you can sort of make out the 'Scirocco' euro plate resting on the rear hatch.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Aye, that's the car. If you look closely, you can sort of make out the 'Scirocco' euro plate resting on the rear hatch.

That's what set me off to it.
Plus, it has the wheels!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Anyone have a clue as to what will actually be written in the field this year??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
polar bears don't ****? 

Yes they do, but it doesn't smell for long


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Anyone have a clue as to what will actually be written in the field this year??


da*u*n (







) was taking suggestions way back on like pg 3 (?) or something....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Anyone have a clue as to what will actually be written in the field this year??

yup.... 'bucket'


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Anyone have a clue as to what will actually be written in the field this year??

crop circles?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

"A1 CHASSIS"


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_"A1 CHASSIS" 

ooh! ooh! _in cursive_...








edit *pg77* (and i'm in heaven) pwnage
rule #1










_Modified by ginster86roc at 4:53 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

How about "Karmann"?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_How about "Karmann"?

not a bad idear there, jim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
not a bad idear there, jim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. We'll need a lot of Roccs, though.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Cathy, I really think you need to upload a baby pic of Adam and then make his name a link to it from his sig.

You mean a picture like this?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

we have 14 so far in the PA caravan


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

i think we got 4-5 coming from Louisville, KY.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

+amillion!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_WOW a TRIPPLE Simulpost!









Would that be a TRIFECTA? a TRIUMPH? a TROIKA? a TRIUMVIRATE?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

So, do you keep one toothbrush for your teeth, or are they all for the underside of the car???
_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
ooh! ooh! _in cursive_...








edit *pg77* (and i'm in heaven) ownage
rule #1









_Modified by ginster86roc at 4:53 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

^^ ^^ Nice picture, and purty clean underside you have there ^^ ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_...purty clean underside you have there ^^ ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here is a clean underside:








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

For a moment there, I wondered if ^^she^^ was in a scirocco, then I realized I really didn't care.

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_someone say bucket

brazier, can, canister, cask, hod, kettle, pail, pot, and scuttle...
but NOT bouquet!


_Modified by smithma7 at 1:05 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (smithma7)*

busted


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

What I do?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I'm talkin' bout mr. veetarded up there ^^^ with all the hot chicks 
you should be ashamed of yourself mister!! 


_Modified by mrs lee at 10:44 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

chit mang (senora),
if that one's his (which, given that he's a Scirocco owner, I doubt







, then he should be proud, not ashamed!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mrs lee)*









Oh, is this mrs lee??


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_









SOMEBODY doesn't have their seatbelt snugged up anywhere near tight enough








I'm thinking this babe is an accident waiting to happen. How's anybody going to even glance at the road?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Here is a clean underside:








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

You posted this cause it's got green seatbelts, and it's St. Patty's day, right?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_So, do you keep one toothbrush for your teeth, or are they all for the underside of the car???

Yeah no kidding. The uber-clean-ness of Ginster's car pisses me off on a daily basis.















Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeah no kidding. The uber-clean-ness of Ginster's car pisses me off on a daily basis.










dont hate.








g'mornin' all!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Here is a clean underside:
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I mean, I'm all for the good lookin' women, but isn't this tempting "lock" fate? I certainly don't want this to turn into a IB4TL sitch-ee-ay-shon.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Oh, and talk about clean:

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
rule #1










^^That is what _I'm _talkin' 'bout! Putting us all to shame, really, but looks amazing.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Oh, and talk about clean:

thx...but really it's not all *that* clean...lookit the:
-inside of muh wheel
-the swaybar
-the backside of the brake caliper
-cv boot looks a lil dusty
-underside of the control arm
(OCD is starting to kick in now...)
damn, you'd think i coulda vacuumed the carpet in the garage.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I mean, I'm all for the good lookin' women, but isn't this tempting "lock" fate? I certainly don't want this to turn into a IB4TL sitch-ee-ay-shon.


That's right. That's why we need MORE PICS OF ROCCOS!!








































JUST LOOK AT THIS CAR!!!







































Cincy, but not sciroco content...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









_I used to think my car was clean _
Well, I just drove to the store in close to two feet of snow to buy a 12pack of toothbrushes
thanks for the complex Ginster











































oh BTW that is mad clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*










gettaloada *smithma7* all playin' traffic director.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
g'mornin' all!

'morning to you Gingster, spring in a few days, look what you are missing, some more snow.








Content: TDI stroker crankshaft is at the machine shop, shoul be able to assemble short block next week-end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:01 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Happy ST Pat's. It's a nice sunny day, but I'm cleaning the basement. Luckily, the boy is supplying me with green beer, so I'm not noticing









Ginster, I'll post up what a good Northern car looks like underneath before the end of the day..., watch for it


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Ginster, I'll post up what a good Northern car looks like underneath before the end of the day..., watch for it









i shall.

when i get home this afternoon i gotta cut the grass.
when i'm done w/ that, i get to detail the yellow car for our show & shine.









so i'll peek in periodically. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually, IIRC, I was pointing to the ppl hiding behind the car with adult beverages.








And, G, after seeing that pic of your car's underside, I'm beginning to think it doesn't get driven. Do you scrub it daily?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

damn wasnt i cute....what the hell happened?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So, what's the plan for Cincy Sunday?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So, what's the plan for Cincy Sunday?

For most it is the cruise then the _long_ drive home, which means some more caravan fun


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*









^^ the cruise ^^
Local guy with authentic GTX right hand drive car who can't make it to cincy unfortunately :


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*









just had to bring er along to pge seventy eight!
_baaaaad girl_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Local guy with authentic GTX right hand drive car who can't make it to cincy unfortunately :









I know that I'm installing the Kamei three bar in my Rocco, but that Kamei mesh is TOIGHT! 
Plus, it doesn't hurt that the rest of ^^that car is _the sex._ 
At least I just recently picked up the euro plate holder that he's running. Now I just need to pick a plate...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I just replaced my Coolant temp sensor, so now I will get better fuel milage. And I can finally tune my megasquirt (It has been almost one year since I installed megasquirt)


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I just replaced my Coolant temp sensor, so now I will get better fuel milage. And I can finally tune my megasquirt (It has been almost one year since I installed megasquirt)

So, you've got it in the coolant outlet flange now??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you tried Megalogviewer and it's VE analyzer? Great tool!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Daun is here; we spent the day going through "his" newest aquisition...it's still not quite right but we're gonna put in more work after dinner.

If y'all are lucky I might let him go back home.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Just in case you guys had not seen this


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
So, you've got it in the coolant outlet flange now??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you tried Megalogviewer and it's VE analyzer? Great tool!









Yep. It's right in there, directly in the coolant flow on both regular and bypassing the radiator! I'm using the Corvette 1/4" npt (1/4"-18) GM sensor mounted in the bottom hole of the flange. I drilled it myself with my brand spankin new 1/2" drill and new 7/16" Drillbit and tapped with my new Tap it in my New 5" vise. All 3 were on sale at harbor freight.
I've used megalogviewer a lot. It's great!! But I have not tried out the VE analyzer


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

sanding sanding sanding....


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sanding sanding sanding.... 

Keep fighting the good fight, it'll be worth it. I'm packing it in, sweet dreams!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

St. Patty's day is over.. Finalyl I can focus on my Scirocco!








Cheers!
This pic os for my canadian friends, but espcially mtl-marc - pic was taken somewhere (wish I could remember) in Montreal


















_Modified by G-rocco at 12:29 AM 3-18-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sanding sanding sanding.... 

shoveling shoveling shoveling


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Sanding, shoveling, drinking...
Aye, luck 'o th Irish!
I know I swayed here that weekend somehow got it comped








And poor Carl, having to deal with florida weather!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_St. Patty's day is over.. Finalyl I can focus on my Scirocco!








Cheers!
This pic os for my canadian friends, but espcially mtl-marc - pic was taken somewhere (wish I could remember) in Montreal

















_Modified by G-rocco at 12:29 AM 3-18-2007_

Cheeers to you















Next time I'd be glad to say hi (and cheers, especially) in person


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning, folks. One week closer to Cincy.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good morning, how's your breakfast?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

No place to eat breakfast?
No worries, just _wing_ it....


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Hey farmboy, shouldn't you be out wrenching on a tractor?








Yeah, I really liked that car back when it was a 16V / pre-big wing. But that whole Rochester convoy has scattered all over now eh? Anyway, back out I go, wonder what picture I'll cook up for lunch?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

pancakes @ 11:30am thats how we roll


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Pancakes... I my share this morning...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Another of the beautiful departed MkIIs, sniff... Its heart lives on though...



_Modified by Dragthis at 9:49 AM 3-18-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Another of the beautiful departed MkIIs, sniff... Its heart lives on though...



How is Rich doing these days?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

shoveling shoveling.... (yup) shoveling
my back is sore. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

garrr. the 83' went to the scrapper. Wasn't even fully stripped yet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_shoveling shoveling.... (yup) shoveling
my back is sore. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'let this one melt as the sun gets out.
Ain't shoveling no more


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

All I know is I was helping Roger in the rear by holding the shaft when someone said "Make sure you don't bust a nut."


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_All I know is I was helping Roger in the rear by holding the shaft when someone said "Make sure you don't bust a nut."

Perhaps you'd like to explain you were removing a rear shock assembly?

*ggrr* wrong bushings for the front of the control arm.








No reassembly today... bowwing Dan's car.. Jetta runs like isht and I don't trust it.
But the company was great Thanks to all todays participants and the peanut gallery!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_All I know is I was helping Roger in the rear by holding the shaft when someone said "Make sure you don't bust a nut."

Okay, I' m just not asking. You guys and your group shaft activities, I'd worry but I know there's no point . I'll stay clear of all that thank you very much.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

umm, yeah...been a little lazy. i need some hotel info


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Colin you need to read your .org email









_Quote, originally posted by *Daun* »_Hey everyone,
For those staying at the "official" hotel, the room-block
is now set up. The rate is $92 / night for Friday June 1
and Saturday June 2. Tell them you're with "scirocco.org"
to get the discount rate.
Call now! (937) 283-3200.


Email send Feb. 12


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

colin dont listen to greg, im to lazy as well!! i dont want to read it!! someone just tell us so we can make arangements

get a hold of me off the list colin, shoot me an email

mr smith, how is that shaft hold in the rear going? did roger ever bust that nut?
hey greg how about some pics from today just to show off what was accomplished


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, so here's the deal with todays tech day:
Got to Dans, we took a quick spin over a few known bumps, to see what the 'before' was like. Pretty decent, but dan noticed some float-y-ness on the highway.
Got back shuffled the cars around, got my car in the garage. Up on jackstands, wheels off, struts off, then other helpers started showing up - cool!
The fronts were reassembled and back into the car w/o too much drama. The rear lower shock bolts had to be cut off, they just were not co-operating. Much smoke and melting/burning of bushings was had. removal of the front control arms commenced. Ball joint removal proceeded. rear bushings were removed, one front one was removed. The new ones were looked at, FARK! They are inferior quality, and *just*won't*work* No-one has available spares. I think I ordered some pizza in here somewhere. The rear shocks were put in, then one was taken out. I'm an idiot and put it together w/o bumpstops or dust covers. Then they both came out again, we missed some little something a washer I think. Dan welded up the notch accidentally cut in the shock mount on the beam (he can grind metal away or add metal!) Then the front of the beam axle came down , new bushings went in there too. Discovered that the spacers I had bought won't work. Bummer








Ahh, I'm sure I'm forgetting something.
Pics will follow in their own thread.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone need some Mk2 parts? I've got a whole wrecked 83' rocco that I need to get out of my shop. Many good parts, car only had 74k miles at time of crash.
Totally sucks not having a job and being only 15. Money sucks....when there's not enough of it at least.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Daun is here; we spent the day going through "his" newest aquisition...it's still not quite right but we're gonna put in more work after dinner.

If y'all are lucky I might let him go back home.









Well, Will released me this morning, so I drove back to San Diego in the '80 'rocco. Anyone care to hazard a guess what the top speed of an Mk 1 running on three cylinders on level ground is? I'll tell you, it's 68 mph. And, any _slight_ hill was cause for concern and often downshifting to 4th to have any hope of staying with traffic. Why this thing is running like it is is beyond me... I may post a separate thread about it as Will, Chewie, English, Randy & myself all laid hands on it yesterday with absolutely no progress in improving its condition.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well, Will released me this morning, so I drove back to San Diego in the '80 'rocco. Anyone care to hazard a guess what the top speed of an Mk 1 running on three cylinders on level ground is? I'll tell you, it's 68 mph. And, any _slight_ hill was cause for concern and often downshifting to 4th to have any hope of staying with traffic. Why this thing is running like it is is beyond me... I may post a separate thread about it as Will, Chewie, English, Randy & myself all laid hands on it yesterday with absolutely no progress in improving its condition.

So....I guess you aren't winning any bag of chips in that thing then...

And speaking of which, Cincy awards, contact me if anyone's done something "noteworthy". For the Newbies, the Cincy awards do not recognize anything that anyone really wants to be nominated for, more for stupid stuff.


_Modified by Dragthis at 4:43 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ok, so here's the deal with todays tech day:

one word:
*ordeal*

edit: *pg 79* pwnt
*rule #1*










_Modified by ginster86roc at 8:27 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Good Morning Folks...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

You should give a $1 squirt gun to everybody with megaqsquirt!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You should give a $1 squirt gun to everybody with megaqsquirt!
















Wouldn't a $1 squirt gun be more of a "minisquirt" than a "MEGASQUIRT?"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wetrH_lzym4


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm bringing my super soaker


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wetrH_lzym4

that is so wrong in so many ways


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

But I bet it made you







or even


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

it made me cringe....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

When and Where is the official Sign-up Sheet? I'm not sure if I missed that part of the conversation in the 80 some-odd pages of mindless blabber.... 
however, I was just wondering if we had a head count going. I heard somewhere along the lines that we are shooting for 100 cars?
imagine what we could spell!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

No sign-up sheet 'til early May or so - that way it's MUCH more accurate. There's always a bunch of losers that say they'll be there and back out the last week or so because "my car's still in a million pieces" or "I have to work." By early May, your car should damn near be ready for the trip I would think, to get some "shakedown runs" completed. And how long has Cincy been scheduled? And you're just now finding out you have to work? Sheesh.
Then there's the opposite - Mr. Bubb. He always says he can't make it and shows up anyway. But that's MUCH more cool - and even expected of him at this point.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I heard he was having problems with something


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There's always a bunch of losers that say they'll be there and back out the last week or so because "my car's still in a million pieces" or "I have to work." 

I have to do my hair and nails, you know. And check my tire inflation, maybe, if I get ambitious


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You should give a $1 squirt gun to everybody with megaqsquirt!
















I like it, that will be fun actually. I'll have to be sure to pre load them too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_imagine what we could spell!!!









We <3 MK3's


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
We <3 MK3's

they are going to tie you up and hang you upside down from a tree all weekend.... 
oh i can't wait


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they are going to tie you up and hang you upside down from a tree all weekend.... 
oh i can't wait

There's a couple of nice ones at the bottom of the hill right next to the two port-a-johns.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
There's a couple of nice ones at the bottom of the hill *right next to the two port-a-johns.*

Ya know what they say.......... Location Location Location


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
We <3 MK3's

We <3 Mk3 parts cars!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
We <3 Mk3 parts cars!

I just got a sweet serpintine belt setup and brackets from a smashed Mk3! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_We <3 MK3's

yeller emmm kay 3's are welcome! But, you have to park @ McDonalds next to Ron's car.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re:  (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
We <3 Mk3 parts cars!

*SO* tempted to put that in my sig!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
*SO* tempted to put that in my sig!























i double dog dare you


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

CAMPING!!!!! WHO WOULD LIKE TO CAMP?????
No real rocco content currently, but I did drive 2 VW's this wknd, one being a Formula Vee!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning. 
Finally beat that Brian guy to first post in the morning...
Oh yeah, the suspension install is finally done. Feels good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I just got a sweet serpintine belt setup and brackets from a smashed Mk3! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









Mmmmm, music to my ears. Smashed Mk3....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Mmmmm, music to my ears. Smashed Mk3....


Ya know what's the best part about a Mk3?
The radiator support comes off in like 1 minute! Then you can strip all the parts out of it REALLY fast!!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I'll be adding it to mine


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Good Morning All... 
I feel like crap... Sore throat


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Starting to feel the soreness as well. Sick sucks!
Camping???? It's right HERE!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ya know what's the best part about a Mk3?
The radiator support comes off in like 1 minute! Then you can strip all the parts out of it REALLY fast!!









That should be a slogan.
"Volkswagen Mk3. You can strip parts faster than a 60s Mopar."


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

It's gonna get warm on Wednesday though!! WARM!! mMuahah!! I can finish my speakers.

I further tuned my megasquirt yesterday, whacked with the VE table a bunch. I got rid of my evil crazy jerk I had when flooring the car. I also got rid of the jerky running when driving on part throttle. I had the TPSdot set at like .125 when it's supposed to be between 1.0 and 2.0 - LOL


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

13.26% of the posts in this thread were made by *85roccoZ400*.
And Cathy's made over 100!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Where do you get those thread statistics from? Somehow I'm missing that link...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

in the forum, click the # of posts made.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*

And I never cruise Vortex either. Did you count both of my aliases?









Sorry Ginster, I just couldn't bear to post rust pictures. This is MUCH easier on the eyes, dontcha thinK????

_Modified by Dragthis at 4:57 AM 3-20-2007_


_Modified by Dragthis at 6:34 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_in the forum, click the # of posts made.

+1

when you're on the main page of the scirocco forum, scroll down to this thread and go over to the ------>right and click on the 'posts' number....and you'll get a breakdown of who's posted how many times....like so:

_Quote, originally posted by * post count* »_User Posts 
85roccoZ400 366 
mr lee 229 
ginster86roc 194 
timbo2132 189 
*G-rocco 188* 
Michael Bee 177 
vwdaun 132 
Mtl-Marc 127 
smithma7 118 
punchbug 95 
53BGTX 90 
type53b_gtd 86 

good morning all!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Mornin Carl! Look at that post count.... Mr. Lee never shuts up does he?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Mornin Carl! 


whaddup michael!
it's not mr lee ya gotta worry 'bout talkin' so much....it's that *brian* that's so "chatty-patty".


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
whaddup michael!
it's not mr lee ya gotta worry 'bout talkin' so much....it's that *brian* that's so "chatty-patty".
















I been cutting back... this is only my 6 post out off the last 4 pages...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

^^DAMN^^! You must be sick!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Nope not sick... just trying to cut back on the Internet usage at work since it is monitored 24 hours a day... 
Plus Friday I got a $3 raise so I figure I should cut back some


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well I'm a little closer to fixxing the Red GTX, found a new rear panel to replace the damaged one on the car
















Cincy 2000 
































_Modified by 53BGTX at 12:09 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_I'll be adding it to mine









Whut?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Mornin Carl! Look at that post count.... Mr. Lee never shuts up does he?

who me ?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
who me ?

Yeah, you.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, you.


couldn't be!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
couldn't be!

Yes, it's true!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

But still not as bad as me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_And I never cruise Vortex either. Did you count both of my aliases?








Editing for rule #1/ownage will have to wait till tonight....dialup eh? Takes a while to get an image going.....

_Modified by Dragthis at 4:57 AM 3-20-2007_


Just post smaller


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_And I never cruise Vortex either. Did you count both of my aliases?









I sure did.
Some stats:
*Dragthis*: 31 posts in this thread (out of 79 total 'tex posts; 39%)
*punchbug*: 95 (of 527; 18%)
126 Cincy posts for you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
I sure did.
Some stats:
*Dragthis*: 31 posts in this thread (out of 79 total 'tex posts; 39%)
*punchbug*: 95 (of 527; 18%)
126 Cincy posts for you.









We have a Post Queen then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Quality > Quantity.
Sadly, I'm lacking both. But I did just save a ton of money by switching to.....

.....I got my car running SMOOTHLY. It is very nice....for now.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm a queen alright, or I feel like one at least!!!. Just drove my favorite green guy for the first time in AGES!!! Who needs sex? I just LOVE that car. Of course, this will likely be the last time for a while again, I'm on that cusp between "frozen and no salt" road conditions and "mudhole from hell" (due to arrive tomorrow when temps go up ). And the sun was shining, the birds were singing, all that. And I'll get to that ownage picture later this evening. Maybe even a rust picture for ginster!
Cathy
_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
We have a Post Queen then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re:*









How 'bout a pic of a 1980 'rocco for page 80?
Mike


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mec_vw)*

Oh must you tease us






















can't wait to see this baby in person!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_








How 'bout a pic of a 1980 'rocco for page 80?
Mike

Nice car, nice idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess I"ll post mine on page 86. 








know nothing about it, 'cept it's supposed to be an '80. just gis'd it.


_Modified by smithma7 at 8:43 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_








How 'bout a pic of a 1980 'rocco for page 80?
Mike


GOOD!!!! I can not wait till we get to Page 82 then!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*

whoa? I have an 80 Scirocco! Why didn't I think of that








stupid big pic 


_Modified by Michael Bee at 9:31 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mec_vw)*

Good idea, here's mine....


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Good idea, here's mine....


And why do you not bring that baby to CINCY??? Damn, shes hot!!! Even with snow on her.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_whoa? I have an 80 Scirocco! Why didn't I think of that








stupid big pic 

_Modified by Michael Bee at 9:31 PM 3-20-2007_

Give it to me and find an '81 ASAP


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Give it to me and find an '81 ASAP









I'm waiting patiently for the Veetard to grow weary of his Mars red 81 and go get that Datsun 510 he wants.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
And why do you not bring that baby to CINCY??? Damn, shes hot!!! Even with snow on her.

Well, she IS hot, she's Porsche Red after all....








And , well, she has, well, errrr (it's so embarassing) ummm, Flintstone style floors. And right now? No front wheel hub, no rad, no interior, up on blocks but sagging in between them....you get the picture. But she's living indoors now at least. Wait till pg 85 and I'll send apic of my OTHER red one, she's hot too!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Mikey Bee!!!*

Hey Mikey, what do you think of this cropped version?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Mikey Bee!!! (smithma7)*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I'm waiting patiently for the Veetard to grow weary of his Mars red 81 and go get that Datsun 510 he wants.









There is an entire list of cars I want, but you are sadly mistaken if you think any of them would replace my Scirocco. The 510, 914-6, 2002tii, 240Z, Alfa GTA and MGB GTV8* will all park nicely in the same garage when the circumstances allow.









*Along with all the others that didn't immediately pop to mind.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Mikey Bee!!! (a3vr)*

you forced me to crop more. I like mine better and it has nothing to do with you being MkIII scum.








Personally, I think if you're going to crop with the car on the side, then cut it as close as you can.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Mikey Bee!!! (smithma7)*

close to the side, yes, but not extreme. And you want the car to be driving into the picture and use the rule of 3rds. Also the snow tracks make a nice diagonal across the picture. It was an simple 4x6 crop


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

^^^







(it's my personal opinion)
I can't wait anymore...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*










Car: Cosmos Silver '81s with 2.0 8v and lots of polished goodies
Man: Brian Page


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

'Mornin' everybody. Turns out there really is a 6am. Who knew?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_'Mornin' everybody. Turns out there really is a 6am. Who knew?

*ugh* unfortunatly, I knew. I also know about 5am, when i used to get to work at my old job.
Sure was nice to get out at 1pm though!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I knew about 3:30 AM on the day before Cincy 2005!







Never again. now it' s MUCH later, Like 6AM!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yup I know 6am very well... Every week day


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Mikey Bee!!! (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Hey Mikey, what do you think of this cropped version?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








lookin pretty nice


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

You know what I just found out? It's only about an 8 hour drive from Toronto to Cinci for me.
I may just do this and see all the good peeps from the south there!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yup I know *5:45*am very well... Every week day 


g'morning brian.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Morning Carl...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wikdslo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_You know what I just found out? It's only about an 8 hour drive from Toronto to Cinci for me.
I may just do this and see all the good peeps from the south there!

There you go, that's the spirit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wikdslo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_You know what I just found out? It's only about an 8 hour drive from Toronto to Cinci for me.
I may just do this and see all the good peeps from the south there!

And get in touch with Punchbug / Cathy - she's south of Toronto and will most definitely be down here. Caravan?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, so the counter is down to 2 months, 10 days, 15 hours, and 30 minutes (give or take.)
How long until panic time?
Mine still looks like this:








The good news is there's pre-Cincy wrenching on the slate for this weekend! Not on my car, but hey, that's the best kind of wrenching to be doing eh?


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And get in touch with Punchbug / Cathy - she's south of Toronto and will most definitely be down here. Caravan?

Hrm, i'll have to look her up!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Panic has all ready begun here...







She needs to see some road time before attempting a 12 or so hour ride..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hey, I installed my Megasquirt on March 30 last year, and I made it to cincy!!







(though I didn't have crazy things like turbos and stuff!)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_She needs to see some road time before attempting a 12 or so hour ride..


agreed. any rebuild needs to go through a "shakedown" to see if any problems arise before heading out on a trip like that.
but i need to add: *you must be confident in your wrenching skills*. 
after you get a few hundred miles on the car, if anything's going to happen....well, it's just going to happen.
have faith in yourself, young jedi.


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

agreed. any rebuild needs to go through a "shakedown" to see if any problems arise before heading out on a trip like that.
but i need to add: *you must be confident in your wrenching skills*. 
after you get a few hundred miles on the car, if anything's going to happen....well, it's just going to happen.
have faith in yourself, young jedi.









My car has had many problems, random little things going wrong. Most of the time, just before a trip, I have a mad 2 day rush to fix up a bunch of little things, but the important stuff usually breaks down before or after, not during.
The last tripp was my starter terminal. 
Beginning of the trip i was putting it in gear to jog the terminal.
MIddle of the trip i was jiggling wires under the hood.
End of the trip i was holding the wire on the starter while the gf turned it over.
Got home and the pin broke clean off.
Changed the starter with my spare shortly thereafter and it was all good!
I always bring along a full set of tools, oil, som ewater, and a few spare wires/connectors/parts.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
agreed. any rebuild needs to go through a "shakedown" to see if any problems arise before heading out on a trip like that. 
but i need to add: *you must be confident in your wrenching skills*. 
after you get a few hundred miles on the car, if anything's going to happen....well, it's just going to happen.
have faith in yourself, young jedi.









All very true Carl... I'm just hoping to get a good couple hundred miles on her..
My longest trip in this car has been 50 miles...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning Carl... 

[yawn!] Ok, who brought the coffee?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Cant believe nobody jumped on this!?!?

_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_ Who needs sex? 

I do!








Sorry Cathy, not to sound like a pervert....








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
[yawn!] Ok, who brought the coffee?



got some right here.... [motions toward cup] would you like me to hotten that up for you?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

it's 9:15 ....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Could you get me some Tim Hortons coffee?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Could you get me some Tim Hortons coffee?

How about some... _maxwell house_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

all about the local brew!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

where are all of the 81 Sciroccos for 81st page?
semi OT


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_where are all of the 81 Sciroccos for 81st page?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
How about some... _maxwell house_










hey! i resemble that remark...

<----------------- see profile


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

hey! i resemble that remark...

<----------------- see profile









hahhaa


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

My 81 s for page 81.


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Could you get me some Tim Hortons coffee?

Timmies can be had...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

hey! i resemble that remark...

<----------------- see profile










??? don't get it


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So I *could* read through 81 pages to try and find out how long this thing goes for and where people tend to stay during the event, but maybe someone could just spell it out for me instead?
I read something about a hotel dealy.. ?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

??? don't get it









ginster86roc = Carl Maxwell.
Get it now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
ginster86roc = Carl Maxwell.
Get it now?


ding ding ding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I get it


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (wikdslo)*

cliff's notes version:
-the coolest scirocco GTG on the planet
-takes place the first wkend (f/sa/su) of june
-local campground arrangements for those who wish to camp
-local hotel arrangements for those who prefer creature comforts
edit: *pg 82* pwnt
rule #1








^my 2nd s'roc^


_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:22 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I think a "Cincy for Dummies" book should be available.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Cincy for Dummies:
1) buy a scirocco
2) make it a running, driving scirocco
3) mapquest Daun's house near Cincy
4) decide if you want to go
5) decide where you'll sleep
6) wait until June
7) gas up scirocco
8) drive to Cincy


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I think a "Cincy for Dummies" book should be available.










just what are you trying to tell wikdslo, mr bee?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_just what are you trying to tell wikdslo, mr bee?










_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_So I *could* read through 81 pages to try and find out how long this thing goes for and where people tend to stay during the event, but maybe someone could just spell it out for me instead?
I read something about a hotel dealy.. ?

I did not read the bottom of the last page indicating the quote above. *~* I shoot from the hip occasionally. *~* I have beef stew for lunch today that I made in my slow cooker using beer. *~* I am right handed. *~* I make social mistakes often. *~* I am a horror movie addict. *~* I have deleted and ever-changing signature. *~* During the work day I often have WAY too much time on my hands.
ok. I think that causes wikdslo to realise that I did not mean any insult.
/end confusion: see you all in June.


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I think a "Cincy for Dummies" book should be available.









Ha.
I was referring to more of the specific info's, as Ginster referred to.
I know that its a gtg for rocco's in Cincy. and June 1 - 3. 
But when do most people go? Are most there fro friday, then saturday, and then sunday again? Or is it friday we all get together at a hotel/random locations. Saturday have a big day, and then sunday everyone heads home?
Does everyone typically stay either at the predetermined hotel and campground? or do people just make their own arrangements.
Just trying to get a feel for what I'm up for here.
Thanks Ginster!


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ok. I think that causes wikdslo to realise that I did not mean any insult.
/end confusion: see you all in June.

None was taken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm thinking at cincy during dinner we ought to revisit the 'highlights' of the pre-cincy thread. Sort of just before Cathy does the prizes.....
Or maybe a dramatic reading....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (wikdslo)*

*friday* is typically arrival day...get settled in at your hotel/campground...mingle and put names and face to screennames...pizza is served in the evening.
*saturday* is tech day/oogle at cars day/go for test rides day/socialize day...dinner is beef brisket courtesy dan bubb with all the fixin's...there are booby prizes given out: longest distance travelled/cincy n00bs/etc...then there are scirocco related movies on the garage door of daun's folks house.
*sunday* (for most) is departure day. last year there was a cruise scheduled, but i dunno what happened w/ that b/c i had to drive 16hrs home and left before that plan materialized.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_.then there are scirocco related movies on the garage door of daun's folks house.


Such as Hitchhicker, Against All Odds, Broken In Sixty Seconds, The Slow And The Furious, Smoky and the Rocco, Eat My Oil, and Vanishing Point. 
Daun has quite the collection


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

And now for some 82 Scirocco content


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

don't forget 'Attack of the killer Tomato Reds'


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_dinner is beef brisket courtesy dan bubb with all the fixin's...

Slight correction, Chuck Blue usually provides the brisket all the way from Texas in that super fast Mk 1 of his. I don't think Chuck is on the 'tex.
But yeah, Friday afternoon is when most people start showing up. Saturday is fun / ogling / fixing what broke on the trip out, Sunday morning is cruise (or another rally?) and Sunday afternoon most folks head out. A few stragglers stay 'til Monday morning for a fresh start.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_don't forget 'Attack of the killer Tomato Reds'

good catch, forgot that one


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Slight correction, Chuck Blue usually provides the brisket all the way from Texas in that super fast Mk 1 of his.


*bows* 
thank you sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

You guys are in for a special treat this year with the movies.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_You guys are in for a special treat this year with the movies.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

pr0n!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

whats up with the drag strip?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_whats up with the drag strip?


i think our gracious host already poopoo'd that idear already.
edit: several pages back already.
and i agree with his reasoning/logic behind that, quite simply that not everyone would be interested.


_Modified by ginster86roc at 2:40 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

<- is a cincy noobanator


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_*friday* is typically arrival day...get settled in at your hotel/campground...mingle and put names and face to screennames...pizza is served in the evening.
*saturday* is tech day/oogle at cars day/go for test rides day/socialize day...dinner is beef brisket courtesy dan bubb with all the fixin's...there are booby prizes given out: longest distance travelled/cincy n00bs/etc...then there are scirocco related movies on the garage door of daun's folks house.
*sunday* (for most) is departure day. last year there was a cruise scheduled, but i dunno what happened w/ that b/c i had to drive 16hrs home and left before that plan materialized.

Awesome, glad I finally clicked on the thread and checked it out!
Thanks Ginster!
btw, I already told the missus that we're going.
Its not optional. Provided the car runs, I'll be there!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wikdslo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_
Awesome, glad I finally clicked on the thread and checked it out!
Thanks Ginster!
btw, I already told the missus that we're going.
Its not optional. Provided the car runs, I'll be there!

that means your going right ?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Slight correction, Chuck Blue usually provides the brisket all the way from Texas in that super fast Mk 1 of his. I don't think Chuck is on the 'tex.

Thanks Daun!
God knows I wouldn't be able to fill those shoes or even want to try!
Cincy wouldn't be the same without Chuck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Im curious Who all is going to be camping out.. Im pretty positive im going to be there this year.. Just gotta work out a few bugs on the 8v...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

*smithma7* was mentioning that just a coupla pages back.

edit: from pg 79

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Camping???? It's right HERE!!!

edit deux: linkie no workie...








_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:09 PM 3-21-2007_

_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:10 PM 3-21-2007_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:12 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Thanks Daun!
God knows I wouldn't be able to fill those shoes or even want to try!
Cincy wouldn't be the same without Chuck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


What' you don't want to powdercoat a brisket in your oven?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What' you don't want to powdercoat a brisket in your oven?









I would.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_*smithma7* was mentioning that just a coupla pages back.

edit: from pg 79
edit deux: linkie no workie...










Carl, Rhett, fellow campers, and those who still need to sign up for camping:
The server blew. Situation is being remedied as we hype Mecca. It will be up soon.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Cant believe nobody jumped on this!?!?
I do!








Sorry Cathy, not to sound like a pervert....








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0

LOL, I was just screening to see who was awake. And a I had a good drive, so I'm good for a while







Mud has taken over now bigtime, not driving for a few days I'd say http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*bows* 
thank you sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Easy mistake maybe, both of these gents have taken me for very enjoyable car rides, and you KNOW how much I enjoy a good car ride


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_OK, so the counter is down to 2 months, 10 days, 15 hours, and 30 minutes (give or take.)
How long until panic time?
Mine still looks like this:








The good news is there's pre-Cincy wrenching on the slate for this weekend! Not on my car, but hey, that's the best kind of wrenching to be doing eh?











Yep, and all I have to do is my hair and nails:

And wait for the mud to dry up. Or something like that. Maybe some Roccin' wrenching too, who knows?







Hey, is that the "sexy creeper" I see there? You aren't USING it, are you? It might get grease on it, or soot or something! I always thought it was just to admire.



_Modified by Dragthis at 7:45 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

OH MAN!! I almost lost page 82.... and as promised a picture of Rodolfo my famous 82!!








and another








maybe one more







prelog tp the above pics


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (wikdslo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_You know what I just found out? It's only about an 8 hour drive from Toronto to Cinci for me.
I may just do this and see all the good peeps from the south there!

Wanna race?


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Wanna race?









heres a few pictures of the rocco im gonna be bringing..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning. Well, morning at least. Not sure what's good about it.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good morning. Well, morning at least. Not sure what's good about it.

You're breathing and you own a Scirocco. What else do you need to enjoy a day?








Oh! and *good* morning everyone!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

1983 GTX:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Good morning all..
Man this cold is kicking my ass...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

My "sick" remedy I learned from a friend:
First sign of feeling sick: Take a shot of NyQuil, shot of Whiskey, hit the sack. Feel right as rain the next morning (usually).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
First sign of feeling sick: Take a shot of NyQuil, shot of Whiskey, hit the sack. Feel right as rain the next morning (usually). 








I'll have to remember that... I don't drink though...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_OH MAN!! I almost lost page 82.... and as promised a picture of Rodolfo my famous 82!!











AHHHHHH!!!!! It's the alien eggs!!!!!! (They are so sneaky the way they get inside your fenders to lay them. but enough about alein reproductive habits) It's morning, and I have 2100 plants awaiting me!! It's spring. And Neptuno, I would have edited my two pics if you hadn't made pg 82. You could have had my space man!


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
that means your going right ?

I fully inted to yes. I'll likely be doing the camping scene though so I can cut down on costs.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
... I don't drink though... 

what better time to start


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

My '83 Wolfsburg Scirocco for page 83


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Can I steal your Hatch


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Unfortunately the only things worth saving on the hatch is the badges and the glass, the frame has too much rust, to save it










_Modified by 53BGTX at 9:32 AM 3-22-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i have your badges.....................98% mint


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i have your badges.....................98% mint 

Yeah I'm waiting on those pictures


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah I'm waiting on those pictures









screw photos... just give me your address.... the'll be on your doorstep next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Alright.... PM sent


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Page 83








Here's my 83, only 74k miles:








Who needs a pretty hatch??? Someone made an oopsy and t-boned an F-350. I hate to even look at that car, so sad because it was frickin mint!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Cincy 2003








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Suckage!
I think Brian was looking for a mint early hatch, but the catch was it had to be sans-wiper.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Suckage!
I think Brian was looking for a mint early hatch, but the catch was it had to be sans-wiper.

Yeah I know man this is one of the only times that a car full of factory options is not worth as much








I guess the non-wiper look is HAWT.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Well I got my new wheel bearings, strut mounts, and outer tie rod ends installed yesterday, and a new battery today (to replace the 1 year old one that went bad in the 3 weeks it was taken apart), so she's driving better than ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All that's really left to do is re-attaching my front bumper skin and changing some fluids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
71 days till Cincy....................HAVE YOU PACKED YET???????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_My '83 Wolfsburg Scirocco for page 83
















My '83 Wolfsburg for page 83


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

where is pg 87... i wanna whore my shiz out


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

shouldn't you be taking off your body kit, sanding the tail lights, doing touchup sanding, replacing coil packs and sparkplugs????


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where is pg 87... i wanna whore my shiz out









so this is how it's going to be through page 88, huh?
I can't wait








Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_shouldn't you be taking off your body kit, sanding the tail lights, doing touchup sanding, replacing coil packs and sparkplugs????

don't you worry your pretty little head about it








(i'm workin' on it as we speak... come bring me dinner!!!)


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where is pg 87... i wanna whore my shiz out









Me too, I completely missed pg 79, but I have two 87s in theory, so expect a bit of Jetta content too







specially if I'm still posting as dragthis.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Me too, I completely missed pg 79, but I have two 87s in theory, so expect a bit of Jetta content too







specially if I'm still posting as dragthis.

jetta content isn't allowed


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
jetta content isn't allowed

So kick me off afterwards....








At least I wont be parkng with the Kias two months and nine days from now!!!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*








I get to post on both 85 and 86


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
so this is how it's going to be through page 88, huh?
I can't wait








Dave 

Well, what about the European ones? Didn't they go till '92? Four more pages.









_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Me too, I completely missed pg 79, but I have two 87s in theory, so expect a bit of Jetta content too







specially if I'm still posting as dragthis.
 

After p.92, we should start it all over again with the '75s...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I get to post on both 85 and 86









Yup, and no posting between then and now!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Can I steal your Hatch









There is something about that statement that just plain sounds wrong


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
So kick me off afterwards....








At least I wont be parkng with the Kias two months and nine days from now!!!!!!


who's parking with the Kias?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm wondering if anybody is interested in any specific tech procedures at Cincy...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Well, what about the European ones? Didn't they go till '92?

Of course they did, however I doubt that we will be seeing anything newer than an 88 at Cincy. I guess i shouldn't have made the assumption that we were discussing Cincy...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*waiting on another parts delivery*
Gotta put the front sway bar back on. two of the bolts for the bracket, where it mounts to the control arm broke when I tried to remove them. 
Next week is spring break, I have the week off. Maybe I'll go nutso and take care of little odds & ends on the cars, maybe I'll just get in the car and go somewhere.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Sweet! Owned page 84!
Here's my 84. (pre-kamei grill spoiler, clear turns, and red-stripe bumpers)










_Modified by G-rocco at 7:10 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









Nice wheels!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Yup, and no posting between then and now!










Good Morning... I'm feeling 80% better








Naw I don't think that is going to happen


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Of course they did, however I doubt that we will be seeing anything newer than an 88 at Cincy. I guess i shouldn't have made the assumption that we were discussing Cincy...
























Of course it's about Cincy!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! How long now??? Are you ready? (I sure am NOT!!)


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

An 84 for page 84...
































Of course when I go looking for a pic of the 84 at Cincy, I can't find one. I'll look later.
IF we get page 2004 I am posting pics the the Kia R32










_Modified by xavsbud at 8:25 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

one more '84 for page 84.








Cough, cough.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Of course it's about Cincy!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! How long now??? Are you ready? (I sure am NOT!!)


Nah, but you're CLOSE.... I mean how long can it take to do hair and nails?


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: page = year*

My '84.5 Wolfsburg (that I sold to a good friend of mine):
















Mike


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Me and my 84, last year:









Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm wondering if anybody is interested in any specific tech procedures at Cincy...


what exactly did you have in mind, timbo?
g'mornin' all...happy friday!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Well, I gots enough tools to do pretty much anything on the spot. Since I operate with no garage, I specialize in Mobile repairs.
For me, there' no advantage for being at home to fix something. In fact, it's worse here because of all the mud.








So - I can do lifter adjustment, CIS repairs, wiring, or whatever!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

You want to help me prepare for Cincy then


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'll drive up there! I really will!!








Gotta have the Megasquirt Mob there at Cincy!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'll drive up there! I really will!!








Gotta have the Megasquirt Mob there at Cincy!!
















I'm not doubting you... I've got alot planned for this weekend... Hope all goes to schedule..


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I've got alot planned for this weekend... Hope all goes to schedule.. 

AAAAAAAAAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!
You're dealing with a Scirocco. They make their own schedule.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'll drive up there! I really will!!








Gotta have the Megasquirt Mob there at Cincy!!










id love to have some help.. hehe. working alone gets boring as hell sometimes..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
id love to have some help.. hehe. working alone gets boring as hell *when you do it all the time*..









Fixed


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Fixed

this is so very true.. i am at my garage every night... last night though the Girlfriend stopped by to have some of her summer mods put on.. how convenient..







so the rocco got ignored for a night.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Heh heh. We should have a tech GTG.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

that would be fun times... for sure, like a pre-cincy tech day to tie up those last little things before the long trip there. hmmm i do have 2 bays and 2 or 3 spots out front of my garage to work.... w/ the air compressor and most anything you need tool-wise..


_Modified by saddest6day66 at 10:02 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Heh heh. We should have a tech GTG.

They happen all the time in MD. Get yer butt-dyno down here for some! Speaking of... there's a first sunday of the month coming up in a week+.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

body shop here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_body shop here I come!!!!!!!!!!!! 

don't forget to plug back in your hyperdrive. you'll need it








(he has a loose wire so we call it the hyperdrive)


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_body shop here I come!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My Scirocco also has to go in for some body repair and paint







. 
During the next 69 days


_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:06 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Happy weekend and happy spring break!
I celebrated both with this. It was so nice looking it was worthy of a camera-phone picture.










_Modified by G-rocco at 7:23 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Bad cell phone pic, but this is the Magic Bullet, a daiquiri, and a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !
The MB is coming with me to CIncy (with an adapter for the car). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Good Morning... 7:00am and this on a day I'm not even working








I Got my plate beyond fulled for today...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning... 7:00am and this on a day I'm not even working










Blah. I am. But the weather's iffy so there won't likely be a lot of activity. That means more wrenching time.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Good morning everyone. 9:05 in the morning and I'm still tired. ugghhhh plus I have to go road trippin today. Have fun without me for about 10 hours.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Morning, folks. The guy who won the ebay auction is picking up the CRX today.
After that, I'm going to convert my car to non-A/C serpentine from a Mk3, and there will be pics!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Morning, folks. The guy who won the ebay auction is picking up the CRX today.
After that, I'm going to convert my car to non-A/C serpentine from a Mk3, and there will be pics!!









What'd you end up getting for that CRX, anyway?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
What'd you end up getting for that CRX, anyway?


$ 911.xx
I predict little in the way of pre-cincy action for me today. Got to put the house back together after new flooring and new paint.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nah, but you're CLOSE.... I mean how long can it take to do hair and nails? 


I dunno, You tell ME. Your nails looked pretty bad last time I saw them, it might take a bit longer than anticipated I'm guessing







And right now, I think my nails might even look at least as bad as yours.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

How can it be that this thread made it almost all the way to the bottom of the page? We can't have that now can we?

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I predict little in the way of pre-cincy action for me today. Got to put the house back together after new flooring and new paint. 

There was a bit of that here today. All I can say is that pulling the brake booster is a PITA. And I'm going to have to remove one from a parts car too.
So yeah, there was a little 'roc wrenchin' today, but a lot more wrenchin' on that '56 model right next to it.








Edit for pics: My dear departed '85 for page '85.



















_Modified by vwdaun at 10:54 PM 3-24-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Posting an 85 rocco on page 85!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I dunno, You tell ME. Your nails looked pretty bad last time I saw them, it might take a bit longer than anticipated I'm guessing







And right now, I think my nails might even look at least as bad as yours. 

Yeah, but my nails never were anything to write home about. And time, well, let's not even go there...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*








page 85.... So here we go my 85


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

All this talk of hair and nails....
Hey Daun, can you get us a group rate on manicures at cincy?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Please!!! I need one for sure, and this is after a bath too...and I hardly DID anything useful.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, given that my Scirocco is still at the body shop getting some paint, I needed to do SOMETHING automotive related. You know, when you get the itch to wrench?
So, I drove down to Delaware to work on my brother's '83 Rabbit GTI:
















I know, I know, no Scirocco content, but at least it's an A1 chassis. We removed the entire rear suspension and axle ass'y to get the gas tank down to replace the accumulator, pump, sender and tank. Only to realize that he doesn't need a new tank. 
So, anyone need a gas tank for an early Rabbit?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Oh, and here's my 85 on it's most recent road trip...she's a T-red Wolfie, and she really wants to be a lake.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_All this talk of hair and nails....
Hey Daun, can you get us a group rate on manicures at cincy?









Don't forget the face mask tech day too


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

This thread is slowing down! We're still on the same page we were yesterday!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

almost two months to go!
maybe I should pull Butch out of storage.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

pre cincy repairs commence this weekend


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Good morning folks...
It is 67 days before Cincy, not including the end date
Or 2 months, 6 days excluding the end date.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

yaaaaaay!
I wonder if I can get spark workin on my own car by cincytime?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_yaaaaaay!
I wonder if I can get spark workin on my own car by cincytime?

I believe you have the know how







Me on the other hand


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, is this thing ON?
Mandatory Cincy content?








(I know it's a repeat, but it's a sweet one)


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_almost two months to go!
I _should _pull Butch out of storage.









_Fixed that for ya_
Its gonna rain all day today & tomorrow Mr. Bee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Y'all know what that means











































I'm thinking road trip to Poughkeepsie in the Scirocco to test drive a beemer



_Modified by dsr16v at 8:14 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
I'm thinking road trip to Poughkeepsie in the Scirocco to test drive a *Bimmer*

Fixed the spelling for you. Though, what it should have read is:

_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
I'm thinking road trip to Poughkeepsie in the Scirocco to test drive a *Scirocco*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

happy monday all!








is it page 86 yet?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_

I'm thinking road trip to Poughkeepsie in the Scirocco to test drive a beemer


there is still salt on the ground here. No snow, but a little salty.
Come by Poughkeepsie any day but Fri and Sun! We'll take an M5 out


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

^^ ^^ 
I would never be so presumptuous to assume that Michael would let me drive his beautiful car


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Happy Monday Ginster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nope not yet



_Modified by dsr16v at 12:00 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
there is still salt on the ground here. No snow, but a little salty.
Come by Poughkeepsie any day but Fri and Sun! We'll take an M5 out 

Well. I was thinking Thursday, after a couple days of rain








Edit : pushing for page 86 , so I can delete a post & give it to Ginster


















_Modified by dsr16v at 9:11 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

You a say bimmer , I say beemer.... ehh, its all good








500 posts


















_Modified by dsr16v at 9:11 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_All this talk of hair and nails....
Hey Daun, can you get us a group rate on manicures at cincy?









looking at this picture gives me the chills.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I believe you have the know how







Me on the other hand









I'm actually thinking about using the same coilpack that you are on Mars.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (jimmi_james)*

WOW, its monday morning already?? I lost lastnight somewhere in the lack of sleep and dreaming of selling my GM's for a VW!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Come by Poughkeepsie any day but Fri and Sun! We'll take an M5 out 

I'm off all week. This is very tempting, even though the offer isn't for me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

mornin'


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I'm off all week. This is very tempting, even though the offer isn't for me









the offer is for anyone in the forum Greg... c'mon dude you know that. I almost ordered a 335i coupe last month. I would've been proud to park that on the Kia side of the reunion property. 
I have so much fun here at work! Going for a test drive just for the sake of doing it is part of my job.... I can only hope someone falls in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif and takes one of these beauties away.








*@David:* Call me before you are planning to come by (if you want to). This week is gonna be super busy for me. 1st week in April is looking a little better.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Michael - I will give you a call, probably Thursday morning to see what your day is looking like ( also very dependent upon Mama Natures co-operation. If we can hook up this week that'l be cool, if not, then next week is still a possibility for me. Either way, I'll talk to ya Thursday. Man I can't wait to stretch out my Scirocco's legs (so to speak)



















_Modified by dsr16v at 11:59 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_









Man, I love Roccos on Cups...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Is that picture from the Terryville show??


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That is a picture from Terryville http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took it myself....hott car
EDIT: its not mine, I just took the pic


_Modified by dsr16v at 1:47 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Yes sir... very nice car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Man, I love Roccos on Cups...


Especially MKIs on cups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









oops, edit for page 86


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_You a say bimmer , I say beemer.... ehh, its all good








500 posts

















_Modified by dsr16v at 9:11 AM 3-26-2007_

Gotta love that car, very nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
same licence plate as the red Scirocco on on the previous page tought


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_You a say bimmer , I say beemer.... ehh, its all good










Can we say bémeur or Béhèmme ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*








Holy posting whoring gonig on by *Mtl-Marc*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Holy posting whoring gonig on by *Mtl-Marc*

Gonig Gonig Gonig Gone!!!
One more post I guess


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Holy posting whoring gonig on by *Mtl-Marc*

He REALLY wanted page 86!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

He just trying to check up to the leader


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
He REALLY wanted page 86!









Got it by sheer luck actually, but I have been away from the computer for the last few days.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Gotta love that car, very nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
same licence plate as the red Scirocco on on the previous page tought









Not tonight, I have a _Headache_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*










somebody's already pictured my 86 for me.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_He just trying to check up to the leader










and that would beeeee.......? oh never mind...we know already:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex post statistics* »_
*85roccoZ400 395* 
mr lee 244 
ginster86roc 210 
timbo2132 202 
G-rocco 199 
Michael Bee 187 
Mtl-Marc 141 
vwdaun 138


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Woo hoo! My '86 for page 86!








Sliding down the runway a couple Christmas mornings ago:








In Cathy's "Wind Tunnel"








Hey Cathy - I need to borrow that shirt for Cincy.










_Modified by vwdaun at 5:46 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Red @ Sandy Point, MD, early '05(?). And is that??? yes! DAG NAB IT!!!!















Rodolfo's ass made it into yet another shot!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

my head hurts


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









Cincy 2001


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Just _ooooonnne_ more page. One more page till I can whore out my car like crazy....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

garrr im a pirate...with a new dashboard!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Not tonight, I have a _Headache_























You most certainly do not. And that reminds me, I'll be closing her hood and locking her up before your next visit. And what the hell is my 87 doing on pgs 85 and 86? Might as well whore her out early, pg 87 promises to fill up fast!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (upoo2)*









not going to lie this makes me want to go rip off my 16v kit HOT







these cars look real good without it and the right wheels.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

1986... the year of birth of two things very important to me... the scirocco, and myself.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Wow, guess what?








... I got my Scirocco out of storage








Working the graveyard shift, and *drove* the Scirocco to work








Runs like sith, don't care 'cause it gets a new motor soon








Bent a steel rim tonight, don't care 'cause the R8s are still in the garage








Smells like unburnt fuel, don't care 'cause it will get Megasquirt later this summer















































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:27 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Wow, guess what?








... I got my Scirocco out of storage








Working the graveyard shift, and *drove* the Scirocco to work








Runs like sith, don't care 'cause it gets a new motor soon








Bent a steel rim tonight, don't care 'cause the R8s are still in the garage








Smells like unburnt fuel, don't care 'cause it will get Megasquirt later this summer














































THose sound like the lyrics to a blues song...
More a chicago, electric blues sound, not the delta blues....
Oh yeah - I started cleaning the underside of my car today, in prep for the transmission swap.
it's really fuggin filthy. I used a putty knife to scrape oil/dirt/grime off.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ 
not going to lie this makes me want to go rip off my 16v kit HOT







these cars look real good without it and the right wheels.

I took mine off last weekend.... this car was one of my biggest inspirations in doing so!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I took mine off last weekend.... this car was one of my biggest inspirations in doing so! 

but but you told me I was your inspiration


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Morning Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Wow, guess what?








... I got my Scirocco out of storage








Working the graveyard shift, and *drove* the Scirocco to work








_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:27 AM 3-27-2007_

That has got to be the best news I've heard in a while. So you'll be parking on the left at Cincy this year?








Cincy prep for me? I've been looking at pictures...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Morning Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

+1
howdy y'all from spring'y florida.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*









oooh doesn't ^that^ look like fun! to be able to flog and flail in one's scirocco....*sigh*
whaddup with the decklid wiper there, daun? izzat what i see sticking up to the extreme left corner of the pic?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
whaddup with the decklid wiper there, daun? izzat what i see sticking up to the extreme left corner of the pic?

Yeah, I forgot to put it back down after scraping the ice off the back window. Messes up an otherwise cool pic.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Messes up an otherwise cool pic.


not in the slightest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
And what the hell is my 87 doing on pgs 85 and 86? 


that would be my fault. 
I took a picture of your car at Waterfest cause it's hot as hell and i decided to post my picture of your car for Scirocco content as I have never been to Cincy yet & therefore could not post a Cincy pic. Sorry


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
+1
howdy y'all from spring'y florida. 









_All together now_ .......... *G-Mornin Ginster *








......from a spring'y upstate NY 
where, btw, its gonna be in the 60's & I'll be driving my Rocc finally


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_oooh doesn't ^that^ look like fun! to be able to flog and flail in one's scirocco....*sigh*

One of the many reasons I love snow.
Color balance, people!!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
_All together now_ .......... *G-Mornin Ginster *








......from a spring'y upstate NY


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Color balance, people!!!

Sorry Mike, it was an old digital camera! Sheesh, some people!















Oops, edit for ownage. Same car, different season:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Page 87!! 
Also - 85 and 88...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

What is the high water mark for most cars in attendance?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What is the high water mark for most cars in attendance?









Whatcha mean ? "high water mark"?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Whatcha mean ? "high water mark"?









The most people who have said they were attending, before they start backing out.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The most people who have said they were attending, before they start backing out.

Are *you* _sure _?
or is it most that have attended in the past?
or is it completetion level of cars that have attended?
or is it something else?
just asking


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Are *you* _sure _?
or is it most that have attended in the past?
or is it completetion level of cars that have attended?
or is it something else?
just asking









All excellent questions. I'm oh-so-glad you asked them!








Today, in the name of pre-cincy prep, I will put the summer wheels & tires back on the car.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (G-rocco)*

And I will take my Scirooco out for a two hour drive in the name of Cincy shakedown run ( which it doesn't_ need _







a shakedown run, but why not







)


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

my 87 for page 87


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_ in the name of Cincy shakedown run ( which it doesn't_ need _







)

...i'll drive my car and from work and about town, _like i do every day_...

oops! ^thinking out loud again^.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

my 87


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*

Were you at DATR in 2005?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
...i'll drive my car and from work and about town, _like i do every day_...

oops! ^thinking out loud again^.









must be nice.........


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Were you at DATR in 2005?

nope, but the car was. I didn't purchase it till Feb 06


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What is the high water mark for most cars in attendance?









To clarify my question - What is the highest number of cars to attend this GTG in the past?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
must be nice.........

















sorry.

i go sit in corner now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
To clarify my question - What is the highest number of cars to attend this GTG in the past?









Somewhere around 50-55 iirc. It was back before I closed it off to just being a scirocco.org list event - too many people I didn't know coming in and not keeping things neat. This year it's also open to scirocco forum vortexers, so I imagine the turnout will be one of the highest we've had in awhile.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
To clarify my question - What is the highest number of cars to attend this GTG in the past?









To G-Rocco - nyah nyah








j/k


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
sorry.
i go sit in corner now.










Don't be sorry & get outta the corner. 
I'm sure it's way too beautiful of a day down there in the land o' shuffleboard to be in the corner











_Modified by dsr16v at 11:17 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_This year it's also open to scirocco forum vortexers, so I imagine the turnout will be *the best evAr*.


fixed that for you daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_down there in the land o' shuffleboard


c'mon....we're not _all_ snowbirds and retirees y'know...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

My '87 for page 87:








A little worse for wear, but she's almost back together. More pics soon.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (scirocco*joe)*

My '87


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

c'mon....we're not _all_ snowbirds and retirees y'know...


















I did not know that (in my best Johnny Carson voice







)
Well I just got back from a nice long ride & snapped some shots when I stopped for some lunch








I've gotta upload them & see if I can find one worthy enough to go on page 88










_Modified by dsr16v at 2:41 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_My '87 for page 87:








A little worse for wear, but she's almost back together. More pics soon.


Oh my god




































Is that .................dirt in the wheel well? 
What will Ginster think when he sees that







j/k


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Somewhere around 50-55 iirc. It was back before I closed it off to just being a scirocco.org list event - too many people I didn't know coming in and not keeping things neat. This year it's also open to scirocco forum vortexers, so I imagine the turnout will be one of the highest we've had in awhile.

Daun, I could sear we had around 70-75 people in like 2001 or 2002. But maybe Im wrong, it has happened before.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Jota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jota* »_
Daun, I could sear we had around 70-75 people in like 2001 or 2002. 


yabbut..."people in attendance" does not necessarily equal _cars_ in attendance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

^^ ^^ I was just thinkin the very same thing.....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_I've gotta upload them & see if I can find one worthy enough to go on page 88










make it so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_What will Ginster think when he sees that 











oh yeah..._it was ed mcmahon, not johnny_.


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

yabbut..."people in attendance" does not necessarily equal _cars_ in attendance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok sorry, let me rephrase....70-75 Sciroccos in attendance


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_oh yeah..._it was ed mcmahon, not johnny_.










now i'm second guessing myself.....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Jota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jota* »_
Ok sorry, let me rephrase....70-75 Sciroccos in attendance


no harm, no foul.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

now i'm second guessing myself.....









Nope, this one I'm sure of, it was Johnny


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

Post


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

Whoring


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

For Page 88







WooHoo
Edit: for content - a brand spankin new pic


















_Modified by dsr16v at 3:44 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

^score pwnage for *dsr16v*^


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

Why thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and another shot for y'all


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

my old 88
















but now lives on in this....my 82/88


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*









^^ I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Saratoga.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*

finally I can post up a pick of mine


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Whoring

sheesh, page 87 went by really fast. wonder why that is ?






























Very nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just don't think the clear corners fit well, I'll help you out and exchange my amber corner lamps just to help a brother out here.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:55 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
sheesh, page 87 went by really fast. wonder why that is ?






























Very nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just don't think the clear corners fit well, I'll help you out and exchange my amber corner lamps just to help a brother out here.
















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:55 PM 3-27-2007_

Its amazing how helpful some people are








PS sorry couldn't help myself about the last 2 posts on page 87, but *the voices *said if I did it, my third post would rule page 88 and I was dying to post that new pic I took today. I'll crawl back into my hole now..........








EDIT -_ heading out to the garage to reinstall my amber American corners _




_Modified by dsr16v at 8:04 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

PAGE acht und achtzig!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*

Mmmmm. My '88's: (I know, old pics)








































STILL don't have that white b*tch back on the road... after some investigation it appears the inner passenger side cv had been puking grease for some time. *sigh* One more thing to do.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Mmmmm. My '88's: (I know, old pics)










Same car when I bought it in '98
Had a thule bike rack the previous owner kept, wanted too many $$$ for it


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

My 88 (with wrecked 83 ownage in the back):


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Yeah, we've seen your ugly mug before ^^








what is in store for the '83?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

My '88 GTX at Cincy 2000








Current photo

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_PAGE acht und achtzig!!


Timbo, I swear as soon as I got to this page I thought, "Acht und achtzig." Richten Sie das aus.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_









Oh, and dsr16V, BEAUTY!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Yeah, we've seen your ugly mug before ^^








what is in store for the '83?

haha thanks.
the 83 is going to the crusher soon








someone t-boned an f350 with it, and i bought it (bone stock w/ 74k) for $250. i used the doors and interior. and traded neptuno one of my doors for his since his cirrus gray "rodolfo" got knocked up.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_








Red @ Sandy Point, MD, early '05(?). And is that??? yes! DAG NAB IT!!!!















Rodolfo's ass made it into yet another shot!

Rodolfo's A$$ gets around


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
That has got to be the best news I've heard in a while. So you'll be parking on the left at Cincy this year?








Cincy prep for me? I've been looking at pictures...








 Of round and oval things no doubt? OMG, my kid just came home with this rollof grommety lining av grade stuff. Is it ever slick!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Yo C dont you have more pics of rodolfo's but??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
That has got to be the best news I've heard in a while. So you'll be parking on the left at Cincy this year?










Working hard on getting the Scirocco ready for Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Going to remove the old motor soon. New motor almost ready.
Need to order new manual rack and short ratio kit.








I'll be a much better caravan buddy in a Scirocco whadayathink?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
haha thanks.
the 83 is going to the crusher soon








someone t-boned an f350 with it, and i bought it (bone stock w/ 74k) for $250. i used the doors and interior. and traded neptuno one of my doors for his since his cirrus gray "rodolfo" got knocked up. 

Are you comming to Cincy?
Cause I might like to get the rear passenger fender if it has no rust


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

so when this thread gets to pg 93 do we start posting pics of mk3s?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_so when this thread gets to pg 93 do we start posting pics of mk3s?









I don't think so, they're just future parts cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:41 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Working hard on getting the Scirocco ready for Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Me too. OK, well, maybe not so hard as you, I don't have so much to do. If only I could stop trying to fit parts together that really don't belong I could have a running Scirocco again.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll be a much better caravan buddy in a Scirocco whadayathink?

Nah, you're a great caravan buddy in an Audi too, you won't catch me complaining. Mind you, it will be [email protected] fine to have another Scirocco along for the ride, it's the reason for the season and all...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Yo C dont you have more pics of rodolfo's butt??









Yeah, but Rodolpho's not an 88 is he? And I totally missed pg 87. Wait till all the active years have past, and there will be Rodolpho butt and 16V whorage. But for now, this nice image of a rare 88, and you can see the thanks I got for that adventure. I feel threatened, and I was on foreign soil in this picture too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Good Morning Folks.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_










I love this picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work.. 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif upstate NY... Some very cool places up there... Great for photo's


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Yeah, but Rodolpho's not an 88 is he? And I totally missed pg 87. Wait till all the active years have past, and there will be Rodolpho butt and 16V whorage. But for now, this nice image of a rare 88, and you can see the thanks I got for that adventure. I feel threatened, and I was on foreign soil in this picture too.


ROTFLMAO! You WOULD post that pic wouldn't you? Ahhh the days of axle repair in the Buffalo airport parking lot. While on the phone with Julie.
Axles seem to be one of those things I'm getting proficient at. Julie's 'rocco shortly after this pic was taken, the '80 from Cincy last year, Deiter just got one, and now the 16v is indicating she doesn't want to be left out of the loop. Ungrateful cars.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks.


Good Morning Brian, oh and thanks for the compliment.








So does your presence indicate that you have rethought your misguided intentions of the other day?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

morning all! got the word last night that my ITB manifold is done! hoping to have it in the mail by the end of the week! maybe just maybe i might get to try and started it this weekend!
got my little motorcycle rad plumbed in using a combo of all stock vw rad hoses i had laying around and a saab inline fan switch pipe.. i knew there was a reason i keep every hose from every car i part/work on!








i took some quick photos, but i left my memory card reader at home, will post them tonight after work!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

OOOH! PICS!! I can't wait to see!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I wanna post some PICS!















































ooh what is this???
















Chloe bear checkin out the car








Enjoy


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

It was Johnny, not Ed.
Johnny: I did not know that.
Ed: Yes! grunt ha ha ha. (about all he said)
Page 93? I think that would be where we start over for the 75s and all the other MkIs we missed.
Chloe bear has a very nice owner. Mine know better than to go near the cars.
Wish I had been able to catch them in the act, but no.... this is two weeks after Bib came home.

















And, a couple random images:
















Steak unmodified other than one piece removed from left end. Cockpit area is all natural. It came off the stove looking like that.

(oh yeah, and here's some ownage being served up for ya'll...)


_Modified by smithma7 at 10:20 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

Thats one white hott G-60 there sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: Oh snap - for rule#1 page thang 












_Modified by dsr16v at 10:32 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks man, and no Chloe doesnt have a nice owner, I just snapped this pick for the heck of it. Prolly the last time shell touch that car!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

^^ ^^ ya know, I wasn't gonna say anything about that, but I did cring & shiver when I saw that particular pic








Oh & congrats on the new home & garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by dsr16v at 10:35 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

The rocc is in need of paint job, so Im not too worried yet....But soon yes I feel your pain!

And thanks Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ ^^ ya know, I wasn't gonna say anything about that, but I did cring & shiver when I saw that particular pic








Oh & congrats on the new home & garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by dsr16v at 10:35 AM 3-28-2007_

Hey wait a tic..... i know that car, it sat in my driveway for a week


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*









Cute picture man... I need him to come help out with my project


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Hey wait a tic..... i know that car, it sat in my driveway for a week









Ahhhh


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*

^^ ^^ Welcome to the tcfootball dog pic page


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^noice


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (dsr16v)*









nice dog
oh car is nice looking too


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_








nice dog
oh car is nice looking too


Hey wait a minute, thats MY rocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Well, since I wasn't around for page 87 to whore out my car, I'll do it now. And if someone would be so kind as to edit a post on page 87 with a pic of my car, that'd be cool too.
























































































^I really oughta fix that.
































^golf anyone?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_so when this thread gets to pg 93 do we start posting pics of mk3s?









I doubt it, especially if they're turquoise. Those are the really evil ones. We can post pics of Roccos with MkIII parts in them ...maybe... My kid has a nice MkIII engine on a stand, for example. I use the word "nice" loosely. It took a huge hunk of flesh out of my middle finger. Guess nobody wants me to show them my injury.... MkIII PARTS may in fact be evil, not sure. But I'm leaning that way.
Cathy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_so when this thread gets to pg 93 do we start posting pics of mk3s?









Don't think so








MK3s make great motor/tranny donor, then they are good for recycling. They might end up as sardine cans if they are lucky .


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 64 days to go, are you ready yet ? 




_Modified by 53BGTX at 6:35 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Morning Bump!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 64 days to go, are you ready yet ? 

I'll let you figure that out








Morning All...







today is going to be a long sh8ty day. I can tell


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








today is going to be a long sh8ty day. I can tell










Don't say that! It's my birthday!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sorry Happy B-day Timbo... Look at that your still only 22


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Sorry Happy B-day Timbo... Look at that your still only 22









Ya! I don't know why the vortex does that...
EDIT: LOL


_Modified by timbo2132 at 7:36 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I doubt it, especially if they're turquoise. Those are the really evil ones. We 


~Shudder~ Not the turquoise ones.










_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
can post pics of Roccos with MkIII parts in them ...maybe... My kid has 


Nah, out with the Mk3 parts,








It's all about Mk4 parts now:









Right Cath?


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:38 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Don't say that! It's my birthday!










happy belated b-day....i was out yesterday, went home early so i missed it.
mornin' all.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
*happy b-day*
mornin' all.









Fixed 
You didn't miss anything his B-day is today


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_You didn't miss anything his B-day is today 

whaddup brian?
so are you still bailin' on your project or what.....


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

morning Ginster








Ya feeling aiight today?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
whaddup brian?
so are you still bailin' on your project or what.....









He'll be at Cincy with mars. I will go up there and MAKE it happen!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
whaddup brian?
so are you still bailin' on your project or what.....









A short answer to your question is *Yes*

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
He'll be at Cincy with mars. I will go up there and MAKE it happen!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_morning Ginster








Ya feeling aiight today?

improving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_ 
morning Ginster 
Ya feeling aiight today?


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
improving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've got coffee! Anyone need any?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

got that covered!
edit for pic:










_Modified by ginster86roc at 9:11 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've got coffee! Anyone need any?


Yeah, actually its break time I should go get some for free here at work









Top 10 Posters 
85roccoZ400 403 
mr lee 248 
ginster86roc 227 
timbo2132 209 
G-rocco 202 
Michael Bee 189 
Mtl-Marc 151 
vwdaun 144 
smithma7 137 
53BGTX 98 
punchbug 95 
type53b_gtd 95


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Top 10 Posters 
85roccoZ400 403


Less time posting = more time wrenching! Get that beast to Cincy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Less time posting = more time wrenching! Get that beast to Cincy!

I only post at work







I can't possible be wrenching


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I only post at work







I can't possible be wrenching









I heard that!








Every morning before my staff gets here, I do much of the same. I'm dragging it out a bit today...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

what happened to my post?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

One of my keys is malfunctioning on my computer








I just posted what a nice day it is up here & it vanished right after I posted it........ anyways , I think I'll take a road trip south today if someones got some spare time today to grab some lunch 
EDIT: just went back to reread & realized I broke rule #1











_Modified by dsr16v at 6:55 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

where's all the '90 roccos at for pg 90?!?
90hp roccos will do to


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where's all the '90 roccos at for pg 90?!?
90hp roccos will do too









Looking expectantly across the pond............


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Looking expectantly across the pond............









*grab binoculars*


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

^^ ^^ insert obscure reference......
"why can't we have a pair of _real _binoclears?"
"because then the aliens would know that we're watching them."


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

From Driverfound.com


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









The hell is that???
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_








The hell is that???
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


Oddly, the placement and casting looks like the exhaust manifold, but...?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

happy bday Timbo!
IM me your cell... all I got is your house # (I think)


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

she wants to be driven so bad!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

You would have OFFICIALLY been *banned* if you didn't post a picture with your post... 
But since you did you can stay











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:54 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, I'll be there


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*
































i have some more, but my horrible lighting in my garage made for some foggy pictures if you guys wanna see those..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

^^ Speachless?








Oh I get it, that's how you guys get these high post counts


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
can't win.. i get yelled at if i dont post pics and just words.. and i get given crap if i just post pics?? back to wrenching in the garage all alone.. haha

I *think* he was referring to Mikey Bee's post with just a quote & no words of his own in it, not yours


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
I *think* he was referring to Mikey Bee's post with just a quote & no words of his own in it, not yours









whoops sorry!! im gonna shut up now.. haha


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Damn, I need to get more isht on e-bay so I can afford to finish the rocco before Cincy. Otherwise, my finacial advisor is going to tan my hide for the amount of CC debt I incur from getting it on the road.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Damn, I need to get more isht on e-bay so I can afford to finish the rocco before Cincy. Otherwise, my finacial advisor is going to tan my hide for the amount of CC debt I incur from getting it on the road.

Tell me about it! I'm up to $4,350 for this season alone!
Oops, forgot:
BBS $400
Tires $280
Strut braces $250
So, actually, $5,280. Dammit!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

IM sent!
And thanks!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
<snip>
So, actually, $5,280. Dammit!


yeah, after paint I'll be close
$4550 is my approximate total right now... not including materials, gas, food, beer, smokes, time, women, drugs, beer, gambling, rent, billz, burning $20's and $50's.....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ not including materials, gas, food, beer, smokes, time, *women*, drugs, beer, gambling, rent, billz, burning $20's and $50's..... 

does mrs lee know about this?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
does mrs lee know about this?


















hey hey, we aren't married _yet_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
hey hey, we aren't married _yet_









i thought you were gonna tell me that she _authorized_ said expenditure....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
i thought you were gonna tell me that she _authorized_ said expenditure....


















only in my wildest dreams


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_only in my wildest dreams


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
only in my wildest dreams

















So there will be no sharing at Cincy then


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
So there will be no sharing at Cincy then

















well if all goes well in the next 2 months we might be bringing 2 cars










_Modified by mr lee at 12:30 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well if all goes well in the next 2 months we might be bringing 2 cars










But she doesn't have to drive over to my hotel room...we are located in the same place









But seriously which 2 car are we talking about..



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:37 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
But she doesn't have to drive over to my hotel room...we are located in the same place









But seriously which 2 car are we talking about..



Anne's new ride "Roxanne"


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*









you totally need to find three more of those space saver spares and rawk them....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Anne's new ride "Roxanne"

















I guess I missed that thread







probably was the day I was laying low... 

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
you totally need to find three more of those space saver spares and rawk them....

















Those space save are hawt


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

got word my itb manifold and itb's came back from zornig today in the mail. pics. to be posted at 5:30 EST stay tuned!


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_got word my itb manifold and itb's came back from zornig today in the mail. pics. to be posted at 5:30 EST stay tuned!


cant wait to see it finished matt.
since mines in a garage now finally ill do some of the basic stuff.
still would have loved to go to cincy.
hope i get to go next year.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_got word my itb manifold and itb's came back from zornig today in the mail. pics. to be posted at 5:30 EST stay tuned!



That must be music to your ear man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to see the manifold and ITB's all mounted up... Cincy is going to be home of the MS this year


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
you totally need to find three more of those space saver spares and rawk them....


















they need to be widened!! 
but in reality, i do have 4 black donuts w/ the yellow stickers on them... I'm thinking about looking into widening them.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Nah, out with the Mk3 parts,

<sniff> but I kind of liked them <sniff> Wait...a....minute....what chassis is that engine out of??? Thought so.








It's all about Mk4 parts now:









Right Cath?
_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:38 AM 3-29-2007_[/QUOTE]
Oh hell yeah. And who knew they'd fit? Wait, they really don't, do they? Got yours running yet? LOL, I woke up thinking of the sorry state of the Canadian Scirocco fleet. Marc's got his engine in his basement, Mark's got two or three cars that need to be melded back together, and then there's the nonsense we get ourselves into. Going out to look at the tops of those pistons shortly, I hope.
I'm sure not gonna put up with the lame "I need to do an oil change and haven't got the time to do it before Cincy" excuses. Reminds me, I should buy oil.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

That must be music to your ear man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to see the manifold and ITB's all mounted up... Cincy is going to be home of the MS this year









unfortunately im getting tattoo'ed for a while tonight, so i dont know if i will have time to make it to the garage.. but if i get done at a reasonable time im gonna do my best to at least mount them to oogle at them mounted.. haha


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Anne's new ride "Roxanne"










<cue tunes> ROXXXXXXXannne, you don't have to put out the red light...<end music> Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

gold rims


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

_Oh Hell NO!!!_ 
as I said before.. the BBS's are on order







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

but its mrs lee's car and she wants gold rims


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

haha, mr lee's bio said "grage queen"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_but its mrs lee's car and she wants gold rims

she also wants glitter and stickers and hugs and kisses and stuffed animals...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
she also wants glitter and stickers and hugs and kisses and stuffed animals...









that'd look hawt


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_ I'm sure not gonna put up with the lame "I need to do an oil change and haven't got the time to do it before Cincy" excuses. Reminds me, I should buy oil.









I'll only use that one if I still haven't done the pre-trip oil change and there's slightly less than 6 hours left before departure.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
I'll only use that one if I still haven't done the pre-trip oil change and there's slightly less than 6 hours left before departure.

http://kalecoauto.com/index.ph..._id=8
if you get this you won't have to worry about changing your oil


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_








The hell is that???


I don't know German, but der Igel is a hedgehog, and it looks like an electric intake heater of some kind to me. 
Sure enough, babelfish says "Luft-Gemisches" is air mixture, and "Kraftstoff" is fuel, so that there would be yer "hedgehog" electric heater for the fuel air mixture. My guess is it was on a carb'ed model.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I don't know German, but der Igel is a hedgehog, and it looks like an electric intake heater of some kind to me. 
Sure enough, babelfish says "Luft-Gemisches" is air mixture, and "Kraftstoff" is fuel, so that there would be yer "hedgehog" electric heater for the fuel air mixture. My guess is it was on a carb'ed model.


i know on the vr the tb is heated with coolant. Warms up the air when its really cold and does pretty much nothing when its hot.


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
she also wants glitter and stickers and hugs and kisses and stuffed animals...










hey, what's wrong with glitter?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

pics. i was giddy like a school girl for sure... such nice welds..
























cant wait to install! but for now i must get my ink fix taken care of


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_

hey, what's wrong with glitter?

















you and Anne are not allowed to hang out


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

bwahahahaha the real seller on that paint job is seeing it in person........ 
but no worries, i wouldn't dream of bringing a kia at cincy (no matter how much







uber-fabulous








glitter it has)









ps...

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_










my bf would mess his pants rather quickly if he saw this..... and yes, nice welds indeed


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Emilie)*

'91 Scirocco for page 91














1991 Pearlescent Green GT2
From the UK, right hand drive







http://www.sciroccoregister.co...=9367


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
I *think* he was referring to Mikey Bee's post with just a quote & no words of his own in it, not yours









They were my words, I b'live, and my martinis...
Mmm...

I'm thirsty. BRB.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*sip*
aahhhhh....
That's better.
Mmm, spend $$ on ink, or VW parts? tough call!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Mmm, spend $$ on ink, or VW parts? tough call!

ink dude.. ink for spring **wink wink**
content:

















some dumbass' arm:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_*sip*
aahhhhh....
That's better.
Mmm, spend $$ on ink, or VW parts? tough call!

i spread it all evenly.. haha. helps one of my good friends does a lot of my ink.. had to postpone my appt. since he spent the night drawing up the rest of my outline for my upper thigh.. and he wasnt feeling dong the 2+ hour outline.. so unfortunately i got no ink and no work done on the car tonight







. saturday i am shooting for starting it if all goes well, have a buddy coming over that has some experience and hopefully it goes well!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*
















Red Sciroccos, Cincy 2004


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good morning everyone... 









Oh hell yeah that is look sick... Can't wait to see them on the sweet mee kay 1


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

=D


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*

happy friday, scirocco forum!
one year ago today my son gavin was born!
















so many changes. so many challenges. good times, bad times. so worth every minute of it! and i have no one more to thank than *mrs ginster* for sticking by my side through everything. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
damn..i'm gonna get all weepy here in a sec.....
anyway...today's gonna be a *great* day...i's can _feel_ it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Happy B-day to your son









_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
anyway...today's gonna be a *great* day...i's can _feel_ it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope you are right


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Good morning Ginster








A Happy Birthday wish to your son Gavin








A congratulations to Mrs Ginster & yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope y'all are feeling better 
Cheers my friend















I am waiting on a phone call for a new employment opportunity today & I am going to adopt your attitude for today as well










_Modified by dsr16v at 8:12 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

happy b-day Gavin!!!
thro up some current pics there Carl.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_















Red Sciroccos, Cincy 2004









Yup, two red ones and an orange one...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_thro up some current pics there Carl.


short vid coming up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_happy friday, scirocco forum!
one year ago today my son gavin was born!
















so many changes. so many challenges. good times, bad times. so worth every minute of it! and i have no one more to thank than *mrs ginster* for sticking by my side through everything. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
damn..i'm gonna get all weepy here in a sec.....
anyway...today's gonna be a *great* day...i's can _feel_ it.

whoah dude... what a trip. Today is Mrs.Lee's birthday too! She turned the big 2-5 today








a fun pic of G-rocco and Anne kicking it in DC















and speaking of it being a *great* day... we go and get the new rocco today!!! 


_Modified by mr lee at 5:52 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Morning, all.
I been watchin', but I ain't been postin'.
Happy B'Day, Gavin!







A smiley face for you, young man!
Great stuff, Matt. Can't wait to see it in person.
@ Michael: the time to clean thy wiring draweth near.
@ everyone else: in case you didn't know, I sold my 87 on Monday. I am back to one Scirocco, which may or may not make it to Cincy (depending upon the weather). I'll take the Kia if I must, but I'm hoping for nice weather.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
@ everyone else: in case you didn't know, I sold my 87 on Monday. I am back to one Scirocco, which may or may not make it to Cincy (depending upon the weather). I'll take the Kia if I must, but I'm hoping for nice weather.









Nooooooo!!! We need to have at least 20 Sciroccos on the "Super Mega Grand Caravan!" Make it happen, Jim!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
@ everyone else: in case you didn't know, I sold my 87 on Monday. I am back to one Scirocco, which may or may not make it to Cincy (depending upon the weather). I'll take the Kia if I must, but I'm hoping for nice weather.









Jim,
I'll make a deal with you... ^_weather condition or not_^ 
If I'm driving Mars out You must drive the mint 88 out 
*Owned*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:10 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Morning, all.
I been watchin', but I ain't been postin'.
@ everyone else: in case you didn't know, I sold my 87 on Monday. I am back to one Scirocco, which may or may not make it to Cincy (depending upon the weather). I'll take the Kia if I must, but I'm hoping for nice weather.









i heard that, a local kid in boyertown bought it. he is a good kid, im sure he will treat it well. if you didnt know that is like the 5th-6th scirocco in boyertown and there is prolly like 10-15 (enthusiast owned) roccos in berks county! ill be sure to keep tabs on him to make sure it isnt abused







but at least the car is among friends


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Jim,
I'll make a deal with you... ^_weather condition or not_^ 
If I'm driving Mars out You must drive the mint 88 out 


Thanks for the encouragement. And I've been following your ordeal and I'm really glad you're still with us. I wouldn't call Karma a "mint" car, it's just pretty nice. But I have a deal with the car; it'll _never_ see snow, rain or any other "hazards," for as long as I own it.
We'll see.









_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_i heard that, a local kid in boyertown bought it. he is a good kid, im sure he will treat it well. if you didnt know that is like the 5th-6th scirocco in boyertown and there is prolly like 10-15 (enthusiast owned) roccos in berks county! ill be sure to keep tabs on him to make sure it isnt abused







but at least the car is among friends









Yeah, he really was a good guy. There are a few Roccs out there; I bought my 88 from a guy in Pottstown! I had a good feeling about it when he took it. I think he'll take care of it. He didn't drive like a jackass, either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Jim,
I'll make a deal with you... ^_weather condition or not_^ 
If I'm driving Mars out You must drive the mint 88 out 



Muahahah!








Also: Jim - update your profile for your cars!


_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:28 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Muahahah!








Also: Jim - update your profile for your cars!

Done! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
_never_ see snow, *rain* or any other "hazards," for as long as I own it.


C'mon








you won't find very many (_if any_) people more anal than myself regarding their car, but is rain really a _hazard_?










_Modified by dsr16v at 11:43 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
C'mon








you won't find very many (_if any_) people more anal than myself regarding their car, but is rain really a _hazard_?









No, rain is not a hazard; it's a "hazard." It's hazardous to my mental health when, after spending 20-30 hours of my spare time cleaning every nook and cranny and detailing the car, it gets gooped up with oily summer rain kicked off of the road. That was what happened to me in '05. I had much more fun in 06, when I brought my 85 "beater." It's about the people.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_short vid coming up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


little backstory:
my mother sent a b-day package down for gavin. in it were a bunch of wrapped presents (for today) and a couple unwrapped squishy fisher-price cars. i gave them to him to play with...
*and here's the really cool part*:
last night something clicked between me and my boy...we played a game...and he actually **got it**.








me an' momma rolled the cars back and forth and we'd scoot one off to the side. and i asked "gavin? can you bring me the car, please?" and he kinda looked at me...
and came toddling over _to bring the car back to me_...








he'd nudge my hand with the car to encourage me to roll it again. he'd go and get it...and nudge my hand again. this went on for many minutes, each time with him responding to my question by returning with the car.
*sigh*








so here's a short clip of gavin and his sister miranda, with me narrarating...first attempt at vid post, so i hope it works. 
hold on...gotta figger it out...
http://s12.photobucket.com/alb...4.flv

hope that works for y'all.








_Modified by ginster86roc at 9:55 AM 3-30-2007_

_Modified by ginster86roc at 9:59 AM 3-30-2007_

_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:00 AM 3-30-2007_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:08 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_whoah dude... what a trip. Today is Mrs.Lee's birthday too! She turned the big 2-5 today 


how cosmic is _that_?!?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Whenever I type "Test scores" or something like that - I always end up typing "Test Sciroccos"
I type the word Scirocco faster than I type my own name!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

how cosmic is _that_?!?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I read your post as she was leaving work, and I ran out and told her and her eyes got all huge and she was surprised! 
on a side note; i think she has a crush on your car... she keeps talking about painting hers yellow for some odd reason


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_'91 Scirocco for page 91














1991 Pearlescent Green GT2
From the UK, right hand drive







http://www.sciroccoregister.co...=9367 

That would be my dream Scirocco, a late model green GT2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Very nice car mate!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Oh hell yeah. And who knew they'd fit? Wait, they really don't, do they? Got yours running yet? LOL, I woke up thinking of the sorry state of the Canadian Scirocco fleet. Marc's got his engine in his basement, Mark's got two or three cars that need to be melded back together, and then there's the nonsense we get ourselves into. Going out to look at the tops of those pistons shortly, I hope.
I'm sure not gonna put up with the lame "I need to do an oil change and haven't got the time to do it before Cincy" excuses. Reminds me, I should buy oil.









The motor is just about ready for final assembly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If all goes to plan, and we all know how plans always fall apart







, I should get it done by easter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_happy friday, scirocco forum!
one year ago today my son gavin was born!
















so many changes. so many challenges. good times, bad times. so worth every minute of it! and i have no one more to thank than *mrs ginster* for sticking by my side through everything. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
damn..i'm gonna get all weepy here in a sec.....
anyway...today's gonna be a *great* day...i's can _feel_ it.

Happy B'day Gingster junior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So when will you buy him a Scirocco?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Yup, two red ones and an orange one...









Same color as carots I guess


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
@ everyone else: in case you didn't know, I sold my 87 on Monday. I am back to one Scirocco, which may or may not make it to Cincy (depending upon the weather). I'll take the Kia if I must, but I'm hoping for nice weather.









+1 for your Scirocco in the caravan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*and here's the really cool part*:
last night something clicked between me and my boy...we played a game...and he actually **got it**.








me an' momma rolled the cars back and forth and we'd scoot one off to the side. and i asked "gavin? can you bring me the car, please?" and he kinda looked at me...
and came toddling over _to bring the car back to me_...








he'd nudge my hand with the car to encourage me to roll it again. he'd go and get it...and nudge my hand again. this went on for many minutes, each time with him responding to my question by returning with the car.
*sigh*










That is what it's _really_ all about
Awesome Ginster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Hey Ginster - Linky no worky for me


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_she keeps talking about painting hers yellow for some odd reason


























_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_So when will you buy him a Scirocco?


















_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_That is what it's _really_ all about

it was really incredible to me. just think of what's to come! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Hey Ginster - Linky no worky for me










IM sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

IM received, that worked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He is adorable







Good job


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_IM received, that worked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_@ Michael: the time to clean thy wiring draweth near. 

yes indeed. But after today, (and what I experienced) I might be driving another 'vintage' German car....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
yes indeed. But after today, (and what I experienced) I might be driving another 'vintage' German car....



Oh? Do go on!


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_on a side note; i think she has a crush on your car... she keeps talking about painting hers yellow for some odd reason


















.....you mean yellow with glitter, don't you.....?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_

.....you mean yellow with glitter, don't you.....?









Emilie: we need a lady in the convoy to help balance us out. What's the story?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

She told me she's not caravan without a 88 Black Scirocco that sports ATS cups


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ZAP!
Jim, if you car gets rained on, I'll help you dry it off!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
No, rain is not a hazard; it's a "hazard." It's hazardous to my mental health when, after spending 20-30 hours of my spare time cleaning every nook and cranny and detailing the car, it gets gooped up with oily summer rain kicked off of the road. That was what happened to me in '05. I had much more fun in 06, when I brought my 85 "beater." It's about the people.

wonder if you can modify this so that you can drive the car while it's inside. 
http://www.carcapsule.com/


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_

.....you mean yellow with glitter, don't you.....?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
wonder if you can modify this so that you can drive the car while it's inside. 
http://www.carcapsule.com/


Thanks. I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Thanks. I've been looking for something like that.

It's a rocco rust trapper! Instead of the rust being able to feed on driveways and being able to go wonder over to the neighbors car, all it can feed on is your car's metal! Brilliant!


_Modified by a3vr at 2:15 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

I enjoying reading 3,200+ post threads as much as the next guy, I was hoping to find out where everyone is staying.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I will be attempting to work with the local hotel again this year to get some sort of group-rate. When that's set up, I'll post an update. You will want to book as early as you can though as I generally can only finagle a few rooms.


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Emilie: we need a lady in the convoy to help balance us out. What's the story?

story is as follows:
been planning since h2o to go to a show in ohio... unfortunately, said show is about a week and a half after cincy, and i have absolutely NO desire to drive back and forth between ct and oh 2x in 1 month








recent developments suggest that my rocco is going to have some stuff i'm going to want to show off, thanks to a brilliant and skilled vortexer among us.








....and god knows that none of the 18 year old mk4 drivers around here are going to make as near an appreciative audience for it as i know you guys will





























so there's incentive -- but no way in hell am i camping out. my delicate complexion and modernistic sensibilities simply will not allow for it.









_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_She told me she's not caravan without a 88 Black Scirocco that sports ATS cups









...... as if i'd ever use an incorrectly structured sentence such as "....not caravan without...."
































_Modified by Emilie at 3:40 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
-- but no way in hell am i camping out. my delicate complexion and modernistic sensibilities simply will not allow for it.











There are plenty of hotel rooms to be had; and if you need a roomie, well, I've been told I'm non-threatening to women


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
There are plenty of hotel rooms to be had; and if you need a roomie, well, I've been told I'm non-threatening to women









LOL! I've heard that about you.








Edit for ownage:










_Modified by vwdaun at 4:39 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It's true - I got to a party that my friend Elaine was at, (and she was well drunk by the time I got there) and she ran up to me and greeted me in a very ..uh... _friendy_ manner. Then the guy she had been flirting with all evening looked at us and she said "oh, it's just greg. Don't worry, he's non-threatening"


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's true - I got to a party that my friend Elaine was at, (and she was well drunk by the time I got there) and she ran up to me and greeted me in a very ..uh... _friendy_ manner. Then the guy she had been flirting with all evening looked at us and she said "oh, it's just greg. Don't worry, he's non-threatening"









I need that to happen to me more often, but I think the girls all know that I'm_ threatening._


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I need that to happen to me more often, but I think the girls all know that I'm_ threatening._

Yeah, it's really a problem when the girls can all tell that you're _threatening_.








Irritates the hell out of me too!
I probably need to get on the ball and reserve a room, but then again there is so much to do and so little time I'm not sure I can make it this year.








Finally finished the wiring harness for the dual radiator fan, changed out the 36mm oil pump for a plain old 30mm pump so my pressure isn't always over 100psi and fixed a small coolant leak by actually tightening a threaded hole plug in the coolant outlet.








Now if I could just get these pesky MD cardholder transmission swaps done and over with!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_ but then again there is so much to do and so little time I'm not sure I can make it this year.








Now if I could just get these pesky MD cardholder transmission swaps done and over with!










Bwah ha ha .... 
Yeah, pesky transmission swaps, filthy cars leaking fluids all over the garage.... 
Did the oil pump change do the trick?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Did the oil pump change do the trick?

Well the oil pressure is only 90 psi at startup with 5W-30 oil, so I think I'm on the right path.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The motor is just about ready for final assembly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


One step closer.
I just got this from the machine shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








1.9l TDI cranshaft fitted with a gasser 8V pulley.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
There are plenty of hotel rooms to be had; and if you need a roomie, well, I've been told I'm non-threatening to women









Or if you want to have fun after Cincy, I can arrange to share a room with you Emilie


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Or if you want to have fun after Cincy, I can arrange to share a room with you Emilie


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Or if you want to have fun after Cincy, I can arrange to share a room with you Emilie









Have you ever been told that you are threatening to women?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*



vwdaun said:


> LOL! I've heard that about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, puh-lease! Intimidation and threats are two totally different things!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Have you ever been told that you are threatening to women?









Mtl-Marc?, He is French Canadian. tres sexy accent and ooooh so not threatening. And a gentleman I might add.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

So, let me get this right, now you're both threatening and intimidating me then? Brilliant! I am now also frightened.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Mtl-Marc?, He is French Canadian. tres sexy accent and ooooh so not threatening. And a gentleman I might add.

So he's got you fooled, eh?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

seeing as this is page 93, and 93 isn't a Scirocco year, someone show me some nice '75s before we hit 94 (model year '76).


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_seeing as this is page 93, and 93 isn't a Scirocco year, someone show me some nice '75s before we hit 94 (model year '76).









Just thinking that it might be easier to start at 95 for 75's, whatdya think? I'm sure we can fill the in betweeners with random Rocco pictures...


_Modified by Dragthis at 5:35 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_So, let me get this right, now you're both threatening and intimidating me then? Brilliant! I am now also frightened.

[hillbilly voice] You sher do have purty eyes, and you smell like the inside of my mamma's purse [/voice]


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Just thinking that it might be easier to start at 95 for 75's, whatdya think? I'm sure we can fill the in betweeners with random Rocco pictures...

Better yet.... Cincy pics!








Ok, ok... it's a self-portrait on the way to C'06.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_ I'm sure we can fill the in betweeners with random Rocco pictures...

OK!
























(it's not a scirocco, but it's 'scirocco friendly'








Here's me pulling the motor from Mike's Red5


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

















Nate's Mk1, lomograph-oktomat style.









More oktomat fun.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

























And, of course, what would a Scirocco thread be w/o cats?
This fella adopeted us at casa de Scirocco, h20 2006.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

the rare 'blue flame' edition Scirocco.








The vortex photographer who slept on the floor at casa de Scirocco, h20 2005








Love the red/black tag on a red/black car...
















El T:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

One more: a random wolfsburg logo centercap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, hell, since It's coming to cincy, it counts for scirocco pre-cincy content, right?
















Oddly enough, I _haven't been drinking_ tonight....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Holy posting whoring going on by *Mtl-Marc*

It looks like I am not the only one good at this ^^^^








Content. Spent the last two hours cleaning my crankshaft. Found my ARP main studs. Read the install instructions, and am just about ready to drop the crankshaft in the block for good. Enough for tonight. Ciao.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:21 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Or if you want to have fun after Cincy, I can arrange to share a room with you Emilie









Comme les Québécois sont assurés. Cela doit être la poutine, ou peut être le "50"...
Ah, la belle province...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
One step closer.
I just got this from the machine shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








1.9l TDI cranshaft fitted with a gasser 8V pulley.









Strokin!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning bump, I say!!
I'm gonna try to wash the living crap out of my car this weekend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Morning bump, I say!!
I'm gonna try to wash the living crap out of my car this weekend.

Morning bump, is coffee ready Timbo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Morning bump, is coffee ready Timbo?

I don't think so - I don't remember making that post.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Morning bump, I say!!
I'm gonna try to wash the living crap out of my car this weekend.

Giving your car an enema?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

What are you guys doing up so early on a Saturday? *yawn*
So much for sleeping in.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_What are you guys doing up so early on a Saturday? *yawn*


Transmission swap today.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Transmission swap today.









Let's go Dude!
Woohoo! Ownage!!
Just waiting for this damn tranny swap to be completed:











_Modified by J. Daniel at 8:35 AM 3-31-2007_


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

if you'll need help give me at call at 443-414-5886 i'm going to be down in the area looking at a passat for sale at 12


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Page 94 makes me want to scream!

But since I missed pg 87 good and proper....

And dan, I misread your sig as "my garage rules". I know mine does, I LOVE it out there....!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_What are you guys doing up so early on a Saturday? *yawn*
So much for sleeping in.

Wake up you lazy slug!








I had a good dose of gas fumes this morning before the morning coffee - not to mention some project wrenching. But unfortunately it isn't a Scirocco related project, even though it is red.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_

Just waiting for this damn tranny swap to be completed:








_Modified by J. Daniel at 8:35 AM 3-31-2007_

Nice looking car there Dan! I like the colour, looks much nicer than my 84 Wolfie for some reason...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

morning all! already been out gathering parts for mounting my stuff i got this week. about to head out to the local junkyard to pull some odds and ends i still need along w/ a couple local guys.
hope everyone has a succesful day wrenching..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Good morning all... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
1.9l TDI cranshaft fitted with a gasser 8V pulley.
















That is simply A-M-A-Z-I-N-G








*DSR 16V*
These are for you...


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you and Anne are not allowed to hang out

















My wife wants to paint My 8valve pink...


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
There are plenty of hotel rooms to be had; and if you need a roomie, well, I've been told I'm non-threatening to women










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Or if you want to have fun after Cincy, I can arrange to share a room with you Emilie









oh dear... the "ohmygoditsagirlwithascirocco*BOING*" syndrome rears its ugly head.....





























be careful what you wish for. i'm 7'2" and covered in warts. hairy ones.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_ i'm 7'2" and covered in warts. hairy ones.

*blink* *blink*

um yeah...that's all i got.


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I need that to happen to me more often, but I think the girls all know that I'm_ threatening._

it's your 88 rocco-related OCD that scares them, i think.









_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
I probably need to get on the ball and reserve a room, but then again there is so much to do and so little time I'm not sure I can make it this year.










bah. excuses...
first a no-show at h2o, now this.... 
_in the news today, 
J. Daniel has developed agoraphobia and will no longer be seen in public._


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
oh dear... the "ohmygoditsagirlwithascirocco*BOING*" syndrome rears its ugly head.....





























be careful what you wish for. i'm 7'2" and covered in warts. hairy ones.

Yeah, and I look like Barbie.







SUUUURRRREE you are!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »__in the news today, 
J. Daniel has developed agoraphobia and will no longer be seen in public._


wait a tic...i thought that described _you_...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning all... 







That is simply A-M-A-Z-I-N-G










Free bump, Crankshaft was done by Bouffard Machine Shop, Granby QC. They are pros. They work on Formula Ford motors, Ferraris, etc. They have their own flow bench, motor dyno (SF-902?) etc...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_
My wife wants to paint My 8valve pink...









We know you'll like it pink too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
oh dear... the "ohmygoditsagirlwithascirocco*BOING*" syndrome rears its ugly head.....































Don't worry, it is just good clean fun. We're the most friendly loving dubbers on the net


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Emilie)*

Oh page 94, look at that!
I bought my Scirocco in 1994!!!
Time to post some more pics


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
be careful what you wish for. i'm 7'2" and covered in warts. hairy ones.

Yeah yeah, that's what they all say,_ right up until the restraining order......._


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
be careful what you wish for. i'm 7'2" and covered in warts. hairy ones.

Hubba hubba! Just my type! Whatcha doing Friday night? Can I take you to amovie or something?








In other news, except for a few odds and ends..... ok, a lot of odds and ends, my car is _basically_ ready for cincy. New since November: Exhaust (tt 2.25"), shocks and transmission.
Now just to do the cosmetic - install heckblence - not hard. relocating rear license plate (make bracket and wire lights for it,) kinda involed. Then the standard oil change, change the loose belts, and then polish the bejesus out of the mars red to clean it up and we're ready to go!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Oh page 94, look at that!
I bought my Scirocco in 1994!!!
Time to post some more pics

















That's a beautiful car, and it's too bad that wonderful machining all gets tucked away inside, be sure to do lots of art photography before it gets put back together! I'm not lookong at my car today, will tomorrow though. Lotsa little projects to do.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

















61 days







, and my car will return to Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

hhmm, a wee bit of soreness in the triceps today, after bench-pressing the transmissions in and out yesterday.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_hhmm, a wee bit of soreness in the triceps today, after bench-pressing the transmissions in and out yesterday.









Well aside from your sore triceps, all in all it was a pretty good day.
About 6 hours total at a leasurely pace, the car was pretty clean so we didn't have globs of grease everywhere (a first for Greg's car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) and the guys didn't leave the house or garage a greasy mess and it only took me 1/2 hours to finish cleaning up this morning.
So, good job guys and thanks for the help!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_hhmm, a wee bit of soreness in the triceps today, after bench-pressing the transmissions in and out yesterday.









Sore triceps from VOLKSWAGEN transmissions? Dude. Even a scraggy twerp like me can toss 'em in and out all day long. You need more practice. I suggest a regimen for Cincy: two swaps Friday, three on Saturday and 2 on Sunday to round it off.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
... the car was pretty clean so we didn't have globs of grease everywhere (a first for Greg's car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) 

That's always nice to work on a clean car.
Morning bump to all










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:11 AM 4-1-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Morning bump to all










right back atcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_

right back both atcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Shoop a doop. Had a nice drive on some twisty roads at 7 am this morning. Too bad it wasn't a Scirocco. Love the 2.0T, though. Can't believe my car still isn't finished with paint.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_hhmm, a wee bit of soreness in the triceps today, after bench-pressing the transmissions in and out yesterday.









I just have a messed up lower back and legs from leaning over the engine bay replacing the brake booster. Again. That makes twice this week. But I can finally drive the '81 again.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I just have a messed up lower back and legs from leaning over the engine bay replacing the brake booster. Again. That makes twice this week. But I can finally drive the '81 again.









Yeah, that stuff is _rough _on the lower back!!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I'm busy cutting holes in my 84!








Yep, right there by the rear wheel.










_Modified by J. Daniel at 11:39 AM 4-1-2007_


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_wait a tic...i thought that described _you_...









i know. i've considered asking dan to run away and elope with me...... but what would the neighbors think?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
i know. i've considered asking dan to run away and elope with me...... but what would the neighbors think?























who's Dan?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_I'm busy cutting holes in my 84!








Yep, right there by the rear wheel.









_Modified by J. Daniel at 11:39 AM 4-1-2007_

Cutting holes where by the rear wheel ?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Emilie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emilie* »_
i know. i've considered asking dan to run away and elope with me...... but what would the neighbors think?























To hell with the neighbors!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Good Morning all, whoops, I mean Good Afternoon







Heading out for a ride in the Rocc, its a beautiful day for it here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: Just realized top of page 95, so here's an old pic from '95, when I bought the car


















_Modified by dsr16v at 8:02 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Cutting holes where by the rear wheel ? 

If you look real close right about at the height of the bottom of the bumper, there's a big old rust booger!
Like an idiot when I painted the car about 7 years ago I welded up the mud flap holes drilled by the dealer. Didn't think to go back and rust proof them.








I'm paying the price now.
The hole is there, the rust is gone.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Oh my God!!
I've killed the Pre-Cincy thread for 9 1/2 hours!








Somebody just shoot me!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

*bang*







April Fools


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I thought about working on my rocco today. Might get some time to do such a thing this week.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*









Sorry not coming to cincy












_Modified by Neptuno at 11:37 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

T, why is this.....or is it another april fools thing?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I'm too tired to post all the pics, so I'm just gonna grab my spot on pg 95 before its too late.








My 95








and don't worry, more 95 pics are to come


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

crap, this would make a great donor ^^


----------



## greaseman (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

i would go if ohio wasnt so far away.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_








Sorry not coming to cincy









What happened?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_I'm too tired to post all the pics, so I'm just gonna grab my spot on pg 95 before its too late.








My 95








and don't worry, more 95 pics are to come









Funny, that is the view most of us see of A3s in our rear view mirrors...
















_Modified by xavsbud at 6:14 AM 4-2-2007_


_Modified by xavsbud at 6:14 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Morning All...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good Morning Brian (and all)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

What's up David? 
I need to get a fan setup


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_








Sorry not coming to cincy








_Modified by Neptuno at 11:37 PM 4-1-2007_

What the hell???


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_








Sorry not coming to cincy









NO YUENGLING FOR YOU!!!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's up David? 
I need to get a fan setup









Thats more like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you looking for a stock setup or something like the flex-a-lite?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Looking for something like a flex-a-lite... But I don't have much room


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
What the hell???

+1
*yawn*...*blink*blink*...s-t-r-e-t-c-h
good morning class!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Mornin Carl, coffee's on.....








Hey Brian, what about doing a pusher setup? Do you have A/C?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Mornin Carl, coffee's on.....










<sssssssssip>
Mmm, delicious coffee.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (greaseman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greaseman* »_i would go if ohio wasnt so far away. 

Are you sure about that? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121414
Always more fun with a group.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (greaseman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greaseman* »_i would go if ohio wasnt so far away. 

Too far away from NJ ???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Boy - I just can't wait!! I love driving. I drive places just for the hell of it sometimes...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The .75 5th gear is really gonna make the highways fun for once








Cincy's gonna be good!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Too far away from NJ ???










Pls read this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The .75 5th gear is really gonna make the highways fun for once








Cincy's gonna be good!

I gotta do that!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Boy - I just can't wait!! I love driving. I drive places just for the hell of it sometimes...









Amen to that! I love that line in Raising Arizona - "I love to drive little brother." That is me!
Would anyone like to do a movie outside on Friday or Saturday night? I do it all the time at home. I can bring my LCD projector, laptop and speakers. It works great. If so, suggest some films that might appeal to this high brow crowd. "Herbie Fully Loaded" won't play on my system for some reason so that one is out.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The .75 5th gear is really gonna make the highways fun for once








Cincy's gonna be good!

Hmmm....maybe I'll throw a .80 in my 88 before the trip.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The .75 5th gear is really gonna make the highways fun for once








Cincy's gonna be good!

The .75 fifth gear is one of the best mods I've done to my car, I highly recommend it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Would anyone like to do a movie outside on Friday or Saturday night? I do it all the time at home. I can bring my LCD projector, laptop and speakers. It works great. If so, suggest some films that might appeal to this high brow crowd. "Herbie Fully Loaded" won't play on my system for some reason so that one is out.

We usually do movies / videos projected on the garage wall Saturday night. Any request?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Hmmm....maybe I'll throw a .80 in my 88 before the trip.

Maybe I can get my CHE tranny back before Cincy







Otherwise it a great AGB and 4K at 75-80 mph


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We usually do movies / videos projected on the garage wall Saturday night. Any request?

Vell... ve definetly need to vatch all ze 'Un-pimp ze auto' kommercials vith Helga!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

If you have the gear I would gladly leave my stuff at home. Let me know.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We usually do movies / videos projected on the garage wall Saturday night. Any request?

You have an IM, about this








* page 96 ownage *
































_Modified by 53BGTX at 7:10 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We usually do movies / videos projected on the garage wall Saturday night. Any request?

Casino Royale - Bond with an edge
Riding Giants - History of surfing with a killer sound track
Mystery Men - "JUNK IT"
Spiderman 3 - I am sure someone will have a bootleg by June.








Jackass 2 - No, wait, bad idea


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

my car is 6 hours away @ the body shop....
the butterfly's have already started.... nervous + anxious = giddy like a school girl


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*









Can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_my car is 6 hours away @ the body shop....
the butterfly's have already started.... nervous + anxious = giddy like a school girl









My GTX will be going for some paint and repair, also soon, but will be at a shop, that is about 45 minutes away


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Mornin Carl, coffee's on.....










backatcha.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

backatcha.









cup #2


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I need some coffee tooo!!
I still am thinking that I should be able to bring the rocco. It just won't be NEARLY as far along as I'd like.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I need some coffee tooo!!


* Enjoying a post lunch coffee *


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

* enjoying the fact that in 38 years, I've only had 4 cups of coffee (IIRC) *


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

if cincy was closer, I'd be there


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_* enjoying the fact that in 38 years, I've only had 4 cups of coffee (IIRC) *

G-rocco has seen every cup of coffee I've ever drank. (two)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_if cincy was closer, I'd be there









Dude. I never thought I'd say this, but that car needs to be lowered!
Unless, of course, you're like I was, and need the ground clearance for snow in the winter time. Darned lowering springs...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We usually do movies / videos projected on the garage wall Saturday night. Any request?

I have a few episodes of Top Gear burned on DVD (I have all of them on my computer so I could burn some more) that I could bring (not Scirocco related, but cool nonetheless)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
G-rocco has seen every cup of coffee I've ever drank. (two)

One was at h20 2006, where was the other?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
What the hell???

I could not help it there was still 23 minutes left on April 1st and I had not played a joke on anyone


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

give me a break, i've only owned the rocco for three weeks, it will be lower by next sunday.







But i am going to do it cheaply because the struts are blown, so I am ordering coil-overs soon


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

At your house, for breakfast. Actually, it may have been your dad that gave it to me...


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

how many more pics can we find of T and his tag


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Good Morning Folks... 
Time to get the free coffee here at work


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning Folks... 
Time to get the free coffee here at work









Good Morning!
0.75 cents here for Coffee.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So my guess is you have a coffee vending machine...
ummm my 12 oz cup of coffee is good


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I have the DIY variety here, cheap, but tastes like warmed over used crankcase oil from a 68 Plymouth with a stuck choke.
Gotta have it though...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

G' Morning all,







mmmhmm, thats gooood coffee....
What a great day for a road trip


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

I wish I could take a road trip







instead I'm stuck in a office all day








545 mile trip planned for this for Thursday night


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_I have the DIY variety here, cheap, but tastes like warmed over used crankcase oil from a 68 Plymouth with a stuck choke.
Gotta have it though...

That's not how I've heard it described. I'm finishing up a home brew cup quickly and will shortly get a high school caf version.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_G' Morning all,







mmmhmm, thats gooood coffee....
What a great day for a road trip










whurr ya goin'?

[sssss-i-i-i-p] yeah...coffee's on here, too...pass the danish, won't you?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

whurr ya goin'?

[sssss-i-i-i-p] yeah...coffee's on here, too...pass the danish, won't you?

I'm thinkin 'bout a ride down to Poughkeepsie 
I hear they have good coffee & fast cars there


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

i see.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i see.

well , close, it rhymes, Mikey Bee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Had a 7am dentist apt. had to leave the coffee (and coffee breath) until now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_I have the DIY variety here, cheap, but tastes like warmed over used crankcase oil from a 68 Plymouth with a stuck choke.
Gotta have it though...

I've got the DIY, too, but french press style:








Mmmm, delicious.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
So my guess is you have a coffee vending machine...
ummm my 12 oz cup of coffee is good

It is a decent vending machine serving Van Houtte Coffee


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I know on Saturday people stroll in all morning long, but I wonder if the early risers want to meet somewhere for coffee, or find a donut/bagel place (?!) and grab one of those boxes of coffee to go and some donuts or somthing for the quiet calm of the morning over at Dauns....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That is, of course, provided that there's some place like that down in Wilmington....
But it's a college town, there _has_ to be a coffee shop, right?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I say let's do it. I am one of the early risers. I don't drink coffee, but I'd go hang out for some b'fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit for ownage... Rule #1... My drive way after Cincy 05








_Modified by xavsbud at 9:21 AM 4-3-2007_


_Modified by xavsbud at 9:22 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yes Greg, there IS a coffee shop in Wilmington.
I would volunteer to put on the coffee and make a donut run early Saturday morning since I'm always one of the early ones up around here. (Along with Cathy & Drew.) What say the masses? There's no WAY we could all hang at that little shop in the morning, they'd be overwhelmed. Plus there's little parking downtown.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:28 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I know on Saturday people stroll in all morning long, but I wonder if the early risers want to meet somewhere for coffee, or find a donut/bagel place (?!) and grab one of those boxes of coffee to go and some donuts or somthing for the quiet calm of the morning over at Dauns....

I'm in. I'm not an early riser, but I'm in. The "quiet calm of the morning" is my favorite time, but I rarely ever see/feel it.

<puts coffee on>


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I think we should invade the town, mad-max style for out morning coffee








Nah, I am not a morning person, but I like the quiet of the morning - I'd ask for a wakeup call to meet like-minded folks for coffee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Yes Greg, there IS a coffee shop in Wilmington.
I would volunteer to put on the coffee and make a donut run early Saturday morning since I'm always one of the early ones up around here. (Along with Cathy & Drew.) What say the masses? There's no WAY we could all hang at that little shop in the morning, they'd be overwhelmed. Plus there's little parking downtown.









_Modified by vwdaun at 9:28 AM 4-3-2007_

I am all for overwellming the coffee shop.....SInce I am going to be there first and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
I am all for overwellming the coffee shop.....SInce I am going to be there first and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so now your going ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
so now your going ?
















I'm with mr lee.... I am bring a fender for him to Cincy so he best be there


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

^^ ^^ I take it you two missed the "April Fools" admission?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ ^^ I take it you two missed the "April Fools" admission?









march was a blurr


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I think we need a Beer Update!!!!
2 cases of local brew!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_2 cases


what's the rated luggage capacity (cubic feet) on these cars again?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I think we need a Beer Update!!!!
2 cases of local brew!!









Do bring this beer


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

what's the rated luggage capacity (cubic feet) on these cars again?









well... with all the tools, parts, and beer.. we miiiiight be close


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
well... with all the tools, parts, and beer.. we miiiiight be close










and brownies.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

and brownies.









sorry dude, no room


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
sorry dude, no room










stayin' home then. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

stayin' home then. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









Mike knows that I can bring the brownies!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Mike knows that I can bring the brownies!!
















Don't worry about bringing brownies. Just try to bring a VW this year!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Don't worry about bringing brownies. Just try to bring a VW this year!


Oh Snap


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_

Oh Snap 

X2 Oh and yes I am going to cincy.... How could I not?







I just noticed on Apr 1st that I had not played a joke on anyone and since there where still 23 minutes left well....... I just had to


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

woka woka!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_woka woka!!

















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the muppets.
Oh dear.... perhaps I've revealed too much!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the muppets.
Oh dear.... perhaps I've revealed too much!

+1. Who _doesn't _like the muppets? You're in good company, Greg.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
+1. Who _doesn't _like the muppets? You're in good company, Greg.


I can't agree more! Are reruns of the old Muppet Show being played anywhere? What about DVD collections?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Man, I used to watch reruns all the time on Nickelodeon when it was first launched. (A.K.A. not _that_ old)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

What I really want to do is own page 100!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Greg, Daun, et al, I'd be down for some early morning eating.
Beer roll-call?
Bringing 1 case of Yuengling for El T.
Probably 1 case of something different for me (and sharing).
Bringing 1 growler from Sweetwater Tavern in NoVA.
Bringing 1 Magic Bullet with liquid accessories.
Who knows what else??
Greg (re: Rhett): OMG that was so funny. Love ya Rhett!
And Dave: I love the colors in that pic! Would be nice to get some shots like that at Cincy this year if possible. Kia in pic not good. :/


_Modified by smithma7 at 5:34 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Greg, Daun, et al, I'd be down for some early morning eating.

Agreed. Also down for some coffee/b'fast

_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Beer roll-call?


Well, thinking about 1 case of mixed Flying Fish (for sharing) and one case of Stoudt's Gold Lager for me. Should be good enough. Daun, there's a beer store nearby in case we need "refueling," right?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Yes Greg, there IS a coffee shop in Wilmington.
I would volunteer to put on the coffee and make a donut run early Saturday morning since I'm always one of the early ones up around here. (Along with Cathy & Drew.) What say the masses? There's no WAY we could all hang at that little shop in the morning, they'd be overwhelmed. Plus there's little parking downtown.

_Modified by vwdaun at 9:28 AM 4-3-2007_

I'm hardly what you'd call a coffee snob (hence the reference to the 68 Plymouth with the stuck choke, or for those that know me probably too well, there is another, less politically correct term that applies.) That stuff they serve at the Rotten Ronnie's on the interstate is hot, and black, so it does the trick.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Yes Greg, there IS a coffee shop in Wilmington.
I would volunteer to put on the coffee and make a donut run early Saturday morning since I'm always one of the early ones up around here. (Along with Cathy & Drew.) 
_Modified by vwdaun at 9:28 AM 4-3-2007_

Oh Puhleeeeze...You,???Up early???? And disturb your beauty sleep? What's early to you, like 10ish? This is the funniest thing I have read in the 4 bazillion posts on this thread.








And Scirocco content! I had a nice 2 hours of seat time in the 16V go kart tonight to pick up goodies for the other one. She's a bad little car


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

good evening folks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Cincy, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
+1. Who _doesn't _like the muppets? You're in good company, Greg.


Gonzo!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Rowlf!
(No,not ROFL)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*










ANIMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Oh Puhleeeeze...You,???Up early???? And disturb your beauty sleep? What's early to you, like 10ish? This is the funniest thing I have read in the 4 bazillion posts on this thread.









 
I was going to comment about that, but didn't think it would be polite.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
And Scirocco content! I had a nice 2 hours of seat time in the 16V go kart tonight to pick up goodies for the other one. She's a bad little car









And you couldn't have told ME that? Here I'm thinking you're ready to start climbing the stairs to the tower and you're ripping around listening to those ceramic coated headers. Well....!








Edit for rule number 1.










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 7:28 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Professor Bunsen & Beaker 








The swedish chef








Stadler & waldorf








These are my personal favorites...
Ok, maybe Janice too.








It's too hard to pick a favorite!
If I start doing my Kermit the Frog voice at cincy, take the beer away


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Professor Bunsen & Beaker 








The swedish chef








Stadler & waldorf








These are my personal favorites...


We have the same favorites Greg.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
And you couldn't have told ME that? Here I'm thinking you're ready to start climbing the stairs to the tower and you're ripping around listening to those ceramic coated headers. Well....!








Edit for rule number 1.









_Modified by type53b_gtd at 7:28 PM 4-3-2007_

What, you think a little detail like this a few scant weeks before Cincy would make me ready to jump off a tower? 



Well, it might, but I digress. And Carrots needs a bath in that picture, but when doesn't she? <ducking and running> How is that dirty girl anyway? Got a fender on her yet?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

I love Beaker!
And Crazy Harry:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
What, you think a little detail like this a few scant weeks before Cincy would make me ready to jump off a tower? 




Have you seen any of the pics of mine Cathy?? Yeah, and I still think it'll make it!!

_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 12:20 AM 4-4-2007_


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 12:21 AM 4-4-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Mornin, folks. Today is re-wire timbo's engine bay day...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good Morning All... I'm uber tired and I having a had time this morning









Ummmm Coffee is good


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
What, you think a little detail like this a few scant weeks before Cincy would make me ready to jump off a tower? 




No, not JUMP off a tower..

_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Well, it might, but I digress. And Carrots needs a bath in that picture, but when doesn't she? <ducking and running> How is that dirty girl anyway? Got a fender on her yet?

Nope. Don't even have a closed up intake path yet. And the holiday is supposed to be cold and snowy. Why? Because it's April, silly.
Purty deck btw, looks very artistic. Measure the diameter of those o-rings yet? They look almost dime sized in that picture don't they?


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:30 AM 4-4-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I have a big pile 'o Statistics homework to finish before 10AM. Then an exam. Jesus.
I took a walk around the block at 5:15 this morning. Can of Coke Zero and an instant breakfast are my coffee!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
What, you think a little detail like this a few scant weeks before Cincy would make me ready to jump off a tower? 


There are a few specks of grit on top of your pistons there Cathy.
I really wish you'd be just a little more fastidious!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I have a big pile 'o Statistics homework to finish before 10AM. Then an exam. Jesus.
I took a walk around the block at 5:15 this morning. Can of Coke Zero and an instant breakfast are my coffee!









Statistics, uggh. Totally not jealous about that.
Also, a walk at 5:50 around the block? Is it not raining in Glenside? It's like cats and dogs down here in Philly.
Umm, perhaps I should not have mentioned cats...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's like cats and dogs down here in Philly.
Umm, perhaps I should not have mentioned cats...


Perhaps not...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Mornin, folks. Today is re-wire timbo's engine bay day...

huh? What's this project all about?

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning All... I'm uber tired and I having a had time this morning









Ummmm Coffee is good

X 2. Life is looking up though.... had the bagel with salmon/tomato/capers/onions on it for b'fast... I think in 20 min my breath could peel paint off the walls..
and coffee FTW!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^felix!
i wore my felix shirt just yesterday.








i'll be busy receiving/checking/labeling/shelving inventory today...it's "my time of the month"...*stock orders*.

YAY!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We have the same favorites Greg.









Creepy!








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Found another pic that probably hasn't been shared much..








This was from the event that started it all with me...
I think it was Feb of 2005, Brian Page had a big gtg down at his place in the middle of Feburary... firt time I met up with the 'crowd'
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I'm barley awake... hardly moving, and slightly kicking
but I'm at work attempting to act like I'm accomplishing something.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm barley awake... hardly moving, and slightly kicking


I'm guessing all that *barley* you had the night before is the reason you're *barely* awake this morning!


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
but I'm at work attempting to act like I'm accomplishing something. 

Being online is a good way to do that...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
I'm guessing all that *barley* you had the night before is the reason you're *barely* awake this morning!









Mmmm... malted barley... hopps.... tasty beverage!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

wow, who knew my brian could spell that good this early


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*
















It's our host


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Statistics, uggh. Totally not jealous about that.
Also, a walk at 5:50 around the block? Is it not raining in Glenside? It's like cats and dogs down here in Philly.
Umm, perhaps I should not have mentioned cats...


It wasn't raining here till about 8:30 AM.
Then it rained like it's ark time!
I drove my rocco through several lakes. DEEP ones too - one of em was about 10" deep!!








And the serpentine belt never made a sound - the voltage stayed at 14v no matter what!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

your a lucky man... my serp belt squeals like no other.. 
sounds like baby seals dying


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wow, who knew my *brian* could spell that good this early
















you don't own me


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:48 AM 4-4-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wow, who knew my brian could spell that good this early










_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








 
mr lee, what did you to Brian???!??
[queue music] Wha-wah-waaaaaaaaaaan![/music]


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_your a lucky man... my serp belt squeals like no other.. 
sounds like *10000* baby seals dying


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

and before we leave the mk3 era of pages, heres a pic for you guys


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_and before we leave the mk3 era of pages, heres a pic for you guys


Still got a whole half year of MKIII in 99


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So I need to swap out my rear axle beam before Cincy, because my left rear wheel is toed in a 1/2". I think I have poly bushings laying around somewhere for it, which I will install upon my swap.
So here's my ponderation for this evening.........
I can get sweet Audi TT aluminium rear calipers (that will bolt right up) for around $60 each. I would also need the hoses to adapt to the banjo fittings on the TT calipers, which are $50 for the pair. 
What do you all think? Should I spend the $170 on the better, lighter calipers with the better parking brake mechanism? Or should I just swap over my current brakes to the replacement axle?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

In my opinion, it would depend on how old your current set up is 
& 
is there something else more important you can spend that cash on?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Well, the only thing I'd be replacing would be the calipers, I have stock Scirocco 16v calipers on there now, but I've replaced them 3 times (in 1 year







) due to uselessness of the parking brake or random fluid leakage. I also have basically brand-new SS hoses, the rear ones would be replaced by the ones with banjo fittings. 
With the TT calipers, I can even use the same pads (even though the calipers come loaded w/ pads, I'd prefer to use the existing ones). In fact, since I'm getting them through my work (same as the old calipers), I could probably return the old ones, and just pay the difference (around $15 per caliper). Hell, for $30, I could have much more reliable calipers and an extra set of pads, plus the $50 for the different hoses. I might as well do it.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
There are a few specks of grit on top of your pistons there Cathy.
I really wish you'd be just a little more fastidious!









Technically, it's not my engine anyway, so why would I care? (belongs to a Mars Wolfie) And no worries, it'll be taken care of. The main concern is keeping the cat paw prints off of it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ Hell, for $30, I could have much more reliable calipers and an extra set of pads, plus the $50 for the different hoses. I might as well do it.

This is the meat of your argument. So, just do it. Lighter weight + more reliable = the business! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Edit for rule#1:_



























_Modified by scirocco*joe at 10:15 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Yep. Also, I can have it all assembled and everything ahead of time so I don't have to assemble it all on the car. I can bolt up the beam, hook up the hoses and brake cables, and I'm done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Getting close to 100! _I'm so excited!_ 
So whose going to have a set of euro bumpers to sell me at Cincy? A lack of them being sold around here is making me one sad panda.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Getting close to 100! _I'm so excited!_

WOW, you own 2 Karmann cars








I also have 2, but the '88 is the only 1 that runs at the moment.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

nice bung


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_WOW, you own 2 Karmann cars








I also have 2, but the '88 is the only 1 that runs at the moment.

Oh don't worry, the 86 is the only one that runs right now (I don't think the 914 has run since the Scirocco was built http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Good Morning to who ever might be up this early








Short day here at work... followed by a long ride out to Ohio


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I got up late today.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So here's my ponderation for this evening.........
I can get sweet Audi TT aluminium rear calipers (that will bolt right up) for around $60 each. I would also need the hoses to adapt to the banjo fittings on the TT calipers, which are $50 for the pair. 

If the TT calipers are the same a other MK IV's then don't do it!
Lighter is nice and all but the piston is significantly bigger (around 30% more piston area=30% more braking force) and it'll cause the rear brakes to lock up very easily.
I'm running MK III rear calipers on my POS 16V. The pistons are only a millimeter or two bigger than 16V stock calipers and my rear brakes still lock up easier than they should compared to the front brakes.
A friend of mine has MK IV calipers and he has an additional proportioning valve in series with the stock prop valves and his rear brakes *still* lock up too easily.
Give it a pass, your brakes will be badly unbalanced.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
beat me to it, I was just thinking the same thing. Unless.......... ya wanna go all out, get it & hold onto it until you can upgrade the fronts as well & redo the entire braking system









Or sell them to me so they match my Audi twin pots front caliper.








Which year Audi TT did they came from?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I want the front of my car lower..... (in time for cincy, of course!)
Go see my thread about Bilsteins please... and offer an opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Oh don't worry, the 86 is the only one that runs right now (I don't think the 914 has run since the Scirocco was built http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif)

You know what? I'll do you a favor and take that 914 off your hands. No problems, no worry. You can just hand me the keys, and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
















boost gauge there mr lee, I had one in my Porsche 931 turbo s


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

mr lee? 
is that gauge properly indicating... _38_ pounds... of f/pressure?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yes... you should see what it does under boost










my apologies...i just remembered you have a standalone system as opposed to CIS/CIS-e...in which case i would say: "WTF? that f/press is way too low."
i'll be okay. really. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

13.5:1 air/fuel ... eh should be close enough. I run it a bit on the rich side..juuuuuuuust in case. but yeah I run 35psi @ 10vac all the way up to 45psi @ 8psi boost. adj fpr! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You know what? I'll do you a favor and take that 914 off your hands. No problems, no worry. You can just hand me the keys, and I'll take care of the rest.









Umm... *no.*
Bought that little number when I was only 14 years old, and it's nearly done. Those keys are goin' nowhere. I'm going to be buried in that thing.
Now much more reassembled, but no more current pictures.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I love your sig cholland_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I love your sig cholland_









Pretty sure that count will never get to zero! Right now it's just a cracked windshield and a bad motor mount, so I'm getting closer.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

mine is 3.. well maybe 2 if I don't count the rocco @ the body shop


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Which year Audi TT did they came from?

I believe a 00-01 TT quattro.
I figure I'll give them a try, and if I have problems with them locking up, I'll return them and get another set of stock ones.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Umm... *no.*
Bought that little number when I was only 14 years old, and it's nearly done. Those keys are goin' nowhere. I'm going to be buried in that thing.
Now much more reassembled, but no more current pictures. 









what motor you putting in it?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

I WANT TO OWN PG 100


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Umm... *no.*









Ok, but I still want one.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I WANT TO OWN PG 100









GET IN LINE!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I WANT TO OWN PG 100









X2


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
GET IN LINE!









NO CUTTING!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
NO CUTTING!!!









I WAS HERE FIRST!!!!











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 8:14 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I WAS HERE BEFORE ALL OF YA!!! GET OUTTA MY WAY!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
CHEATER!! 

HATER!


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

whats this (owning) a page all about? The last person on a page? BTW,I got a f ing job! Damn! Start in another week.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

PG100.OWNED.COM


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

THEIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!ELEVEN!!!!!!!!!ONE!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
OWNED

^^^Winner^^^
Congrats. A Hard fought win. 
But guess what? My Scirocco will be out of paint before yours!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^^Winner^^^
Congrats. A Hard fought win. 
But guess what? My Scirocco will be out of paint before yours!










OHHHHH


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

trailer 'roc likes page 100










_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 9:03 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

There ya go Chris


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

NOT SO FAST


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Damn, I give








You want page 100 pretty bad........


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_NOT SO FAST









WAIT!! Somebody knocked you off the podium?!?!! WTF? Totally rude.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
WAIT!! Somebody knocked you off the podium?!?!! *WTF? Totally rude.*

I did it, 
cause someone did it to me first










_Modified by dsr16v at 8:38 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
















Thats alright, in the big picture "ain't no thang"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Gots to love this place.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Thats alright, in the big picture "ain't no thang"

all fun and games on the internets....


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

........and to think, I tried to defend you about that pic of you in a MK III
















EDIT: I'm gonna go back to jackin my own thread with some more pics..................


_Modified by dsr16v at 8:41 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

And I haven't hated on you for being friends with Mk3 people.








(I use the term "people" loosely)


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And I haven't hated on you for being friends with Mk3 people.








(I use the term "people" loosely)









closet Mk III "people" are the worst..
































_Modified by dsr16v at 8:45 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_what motor you putting in it?

Right now plans are nothing special. Stock 1.7 (maybe bored out a little), getting rid of the "electronic" FI for a pair of Weber's.


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

hey 
_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
closet Mk III "people" are the worst..






















_Modified by dsr16v at 8:45 PM 4-5-2007_

whats wrong with mk3 people


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (slowdown2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
*closet *Mk III "people" are the worst..

























_Quote, originally posted by *slowdown2* »_hey 
whats wrong with mk3 people









Nothing at all







check out the bold ^^
I actually really like that cabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by dsr16v at 9:03 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Gots to love this place.


Page 100!!









Got some more VW parts at the dealership today. Now they now my name, and are getting anxious to see the result of my frankenstein stroker motor










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:14 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Page 100!!


No Scirocco pic yet








Here is mine, for no other reason that it be the first Scirocco pic on page 100


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

^^ awesome Mr. Bee ^^


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

i've been trying to find a really cool rocco pic for page 100 but all I could find is this


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ awesome Mr. Bee ^^























I sill have no f_ckin idea who that is...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

^^ ^^ who? me ? or you?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ ^^ who? me ? or you?
















I don't know anymore


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Anybody else notice the MKII Jetta in the background?

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
Anybody else notice the MKII Jetta in the background?


Jay,
I think you're going to have to point it out. I have been looking at the pic now for three minutes and I can't make one out for sure.







My aging eyes must not be nearly as good as they once were. bad enough I can't see distances, but distances in a photograph?















Dave


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

c'mon dude.. it is right there.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (webthread)*

i figured page 100 needed cats


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Jay,
I think you're going to have to point it out. I have been looking at the pic now for three minutes and I can't make one out for sure.







My aging eyes must not be nearly as good as they once were. bad enough I can't see distances, but distances in a photograph?















Dave

its in the line of traffic


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Every page needs cats. 
But what I want to know is what's up with this page theifage???It's just so un-Rocco-owner-ish. We share, or so I thought. I am now declaring claim to page 153. And every hundredplusfiftythree from here till June. So there, deal with that.
Oh, and what a nice little green parts car in the middle of the page! Mmmmm, tasty bits for my projects.... that's a VR, isn't it, now where do you live again?







It's just a smallish part, really, you won't hardly notice it till you try to drive somewhere....and can't!


_Modified by Dragthis at 7:09 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

I have no idea what is up with the theifage, I was just sent an IM by a fellow vortexer telling me I own page 100


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
Anybody else notice the MKII Jetta in the background?


Like this one? I bought her off the showroom floor in '87. One owner, lady driven, though the kid has done one or two things since then







It's my first VeeDub too! Pretty hard to get any photos around here without one in the background!

Oh, and some Rocco content, did I mention my recent TDI swap?












_Modified by Dragthis at 7:34 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

*Cincy pge 1oo > forum page qwnage.*
quick! Someone break out the RoflCoptr or the LoLLerskates.... or better yet post up some bewbies so a map of Hawaii will appear on an office desk in Beacon NY. (yeah thats right,... The Boogie Down)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I've said too much


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

cats will slice and devour the fluffy bunnies searching for rotton eggs left behind the hutch.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

my apologies to the children


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

page 101 owned by mr bee


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

I rest my case.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Oh, and what a nice little green parts car in the middle of the page! Mmmmm, tasty bits for my projects.... that's a VR, isn't it, now where do you live again?







It's just a smallish part, really, you won't hardly notice it till you try to drive somewhere....and can't!


Oohhh, what could it be?

THe passenger rear wheel? See, he wouldn't notice it since it's not on the drivers side...

Or the shift knob/lever?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I decided not to do it simply due to the fact that I don't want to take the time, but.... I did consider deleting every post I've made in this thread just to really mess things up. Would have set things back to the beginning of page 97.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

<delete>


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

damn... if Chris did it, he'd set it back *12* pages!!!!

431 posts is a lot, but when you think of it in terms of 12.31 pages.... oi vey!


_Modified by smithma7 at 12:23 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_my apologies to the children


"it's a scirroco with a quatro system , driven by a pontiac 3.8L with about 300-400HP, hillclimb car. Notice how far ahead of the front wheels the engine is."


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

This page is desperately in need of Cincy content.








Nice sunny Saturday in June, 2004. Sure beats the -10C, and snow we're getting right now.
Is it June yet?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Does that green car have ghost flames on the fender? And no, it sure as hell is not June. Now where's that little Ford parts truck? Idle hands and all that...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Does that green car have ghost flames on the fender? And no, it sure as hell is not June. Now where's that little Ford parts truck? Idle hands and all that...

*Ford* parts truck???








And you know, I think it does have ghost flames on the fender. Spooky.
At least it's not double rainbows.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
*Ford* parts truck???








And you know, I think it does have ghost flames on the fender. Spooky.
At least it's not double rainbows.

Yeah, I personally would prefer a Caddy. I mean, If I _had _to have a truck.
Damn. What a waste for my 500th post.



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 8:38 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*








rot wolfsburgs

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2003


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_my apologies to the children

my apologies for being child - like


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_







rot wolfsburgs

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2003 

ROT is right, although from the photo you can't see (mercifully) the rust on Carrots (on the right)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody need a set of Hockenheim wheels?








Sciroccojim has some he wants to sell!!
They are 13" and came only on 1985 Scirocco wolfsburg cars. They are quite rare....


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2004










for *ginster86rocco*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

innerestin' taillights.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_my apologies for being child - like









what? Dave.. c'mon dood... not you. ..... _me_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Here are the results of the 5th gear swap...
before:








After:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics. That's Joe Pitstop in the left, he's ready to help with a tire change.
The difference in car character is amazing. No buzzing or screaming...
The other night I hit 90 on a deserted stretch of road. Felt like it could have done that all day too, not so with the .89 5th!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics. That's Joe Pitstop in the left, he's ready to help with a tire change.
The difference in car character is amazing. No buzzing or screaming...
The other night I hit 90 on a *closed course*. Felt like it could have done that all day too, not so with the .89 5th!

fixed...
what size did you put in? .71 ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*









my jury is still out on that one....why?

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_innerestin' taillights.

^that's why...
almost looks like the _front_ end of a car comin' atcha.







i can just make out colored bulbs inside...gives me an idear of what my shaved hatch will look like though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
fixed...
what size did you put in? .71 ?

.75.
The jump from 4th to 5th is big; I wonder if I would have been happier with a .80?
But I'll live with this for a few years before I consider anythign else.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
.75.
The jump from 4th to 5th is big; I wonder if I would have been happier with a .80?
But I'll live with this for a few years before I consider anythign else.

Nah, a after a while you'll LOVE the .75. You hafta downshift on the highway for serious acceleration, but its worth it when your doing 80 at around 3200 rpm











_Modified by dsr16v at 1:16 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Damn!! Now I have to do that more than ever!!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I went back & looked at the pics. You're at 3200 rpm @ 70 mph...... hmmmm must be an 8v vs 16v transmission difference


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Techincally, a 3.94 final drive would give [email protected] 3200
The 3.67 would give 78.
None of these speedometers/tachometers are accurate worth a crap.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
None of these speedometers/tachometers are accurate worth a crap.

Well I know mine is accurate, I've got a ticket to verify it


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , a southern Scirocco 








Met this guy, yesterday here in Florida. His name is Van, he plans to attend Cincy after 3 year absence.










_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:57 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Well I know mine is accurate, I've got a ticket to verify it









+2







old ones tho...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Instead of finding out by getting a ticket, just watch for those "your speed is" radars on the side of the road. They're accurate and then you know how far off your speedo is. The tach should be accurate no matter what.
Or you can use a gps, which btw the mk3 set the high speed record on mr lee's gps, not the rocco


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_Instead of finding out by getting a ticket, just watch for those "your speed is" radars on the side of the road. They're accurate and then you know how far off your speedo is. 








Gee , thanks








A lttle late







j/k
I got mine a while ago, but it was dead on to what my speedo was reading


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_Instead of finding out by getting a ticket, just watch for those "your speed is" radars on the side of the road. They're accurate and then you know how far off your speedo is. The tach should be accurate no matter what.
Or you can use a gps, which btw the mk3 set the high speed record on mr lee's gps, not the rocco









we still have 5 hours of driving left... we'll call this "half time"


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
*Ford* parts truck???









And you know, I think it does have ghost flames on the fender. Spooky.
At least it's not double rainbows.

Yeah, still no parts truck, maybe the Fucus is Found On Road Dead somewhere. No worries, the girl's really pushing to come back to the fold and sell that thing. She's come to her senses. As for double rainbows, I couldnt support more "keeper" Sciroccos than the two I have. Only been tempted by one since I got the '79.


_Modified by Dragthis at 11:30 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , a southern Scirocco 










Cool, another Silver Rocc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT : OMG...not again








Absolutely *NO *claim for page ownage 



_Modified by dsr16v at 2:38 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , a southern Scirocco 








Met this guy, yesterday here in Florida. His name is Van, he plans to attend Cincy after 3 year absence.









_Modified by 53BGTX at 10:57 AM 4-6-2007_

I remember Van. It will be good to have him back. Seemed like a real nice guy. Way to go getting him back in the fold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
.75.
The jump from 4th to 5th is big; I wonder if I would have been happier with a .80?
But I'll live with this for a few years before I consider anythign else.

Hey Greg - which transmission do you have? 4k or 9a?
Remind me to take you for a spin at Cincy so you can see how you like the 4k w/ .80 5th.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
I remember Van. It will be good to have him back. Seemed like a real nice guy. Way to go getting him back in the fold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave

+1.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Hmm. The Debate is on.
.75 is from an A2, and the .80 is from the MkIIIs.
I think I may get the Mk3 one just so that another one is guaranteed to be off the road!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hey Greg - which transmission do you have? 4k or 9a?
Remind me to take you for a spin at Cincy so you can see how you like the 4k w/ .80 5th. 

I have a 4k.
That's be a neat compare and contrast, I appreciate it.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Hmm. The Debate is on.
.75 is from an A2, and the .80 is from the MkIIIs.
I think I may get the Mk3 one just so that another one is guaranteed to be off the road!









It takes more than a 5th gear to keep a mk3 off the road


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

bump.
hope to be able to come to cincy next year.
and ill probably be driving it their next year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

well i just bought a mk3 to replace the mk4








guess mrs lee's gonna be cruising out in a mk3


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_well i just bought a mk3 to replace the mk4








guess mrs lee's gonna be cruising out in a mk3 









wtf?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_well i just bought a mk3 to replace the mk4








guess mrs lee's gonna be cruising out in a mk3 









uh-oh! What happened to the mk4 Jetta?
I don't object to you having a mk3, I object to that smug sense of satisfaction that A3vr will have!
So what's going on in the lee household, Vee-dubaya wise?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

looks like some dumb young punks took over my pc while i was gone... 
if the mk4 goes anywhere i'll be for a mk5 gti (which is in the works)..

current dub status
mk4 jetta vr - 2" of water in the floorboard getting traded in asap
mk2 jetta gli - is currently under going repairs, but im driving it again!
mk2 rocco 16v - @ the body shop
mk2 rocco 8v - still has 4 flat tires, but BBS wheels are sitting in the garage waiting tires
mk2 rocco parts car - still delivering parts
uhhh.. i think thats it for now. 
(notice no mk3's in my line-up or future line up..)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

lookin' at a set of these for the brown rocc


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
(notice no mk3's in my line-up or future line up..)

Mk3 parts cars: 2
Mk3's in the fleet: 1
Mk3 parts in the Scirocco GTD: lots
Cincy content? Hopefully by then the Mk4 part in my Scirocco will be functional...! 
I <3 Mk3 parts cars too.. except the turquoise ones, they're _*bad*_ juju.


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:03 AM 4-7-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Mk3 parts cars: 2
Mk3's in the fleet: 1
Mk3 parts in the Scirocco GTD: lots
Cincy content? Hopefully by then the Mk4 part in my Scirocco will be functional...! 
I <3 Mk3 parts cars too.. except the turquoise ones, they're _*bad*_ juju.

_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:03 AM 4-7-2007_

I hope so too. My Brother's the MkIII black sheep of the family ( 2 black MkIIIs), as for here? Nothing is safe, even if it's not a VW it's a potential donor. All for the cause....and there are no MkIIIs in the fleet. And does Santa come on Easter if there's snow?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

those wheels are gonna look great on Mrs. Lee Scirocco.
You gotta get her in here more often!


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_those wheels are gonna look great.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
And does Santa come on Easter if there's snow?

Not this year, I hear he's snowed in east of Blind River... And the easter bunny's been waylaid by polar bears:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_those wheels are gonna look great on Mrs. Lee Scirocco.
You gotta get her in here more often!

yeah i know... shes a lurker


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

What's up folks... 
I hope everyone has a good easter if I don't get on here before then... 
Trip to Ohio was a success... I got the rest of today and Sunday with the family before heading back home Monday some time...
This has been a good break from the Scirocco... But I miss the car and can't wait to get it back together in the next week or so...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Many Sciroccos to you!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

WOW... I didn't realise minichamps made Sciroccos with body kits.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^ ^^ where can I get all those colored matchbox cars






















Happy Easter all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ ^^ where can I get all those colored matchbox cars






















Happy Easter all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dunno, a friend of mine got me started on a set, now I have another hobby I guess. With only one, at least they can't get bad ideas from each other...

And today's latest addition, white letter hotness!!

Yeah, they're just going on for local shows, they've had a good life on somebod\y else's ride I'm afraid


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

^^ Nice spoiler! ^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Found this. Local car, with a blown motor. Guy unfortunately does nothing with it right now. I asked him if it is for sale...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Morning bump.
Happy easter to yall !


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh my, that could reside here if it wanted to







I'm sure I could find a mill to toss into that bay


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ Nice spoiler! ^^









Why thank you, your Gino bought me that eh? He's such a nice guy...
(to those not aware, I stored MtlMarc's Paprika red Slegato 'Gino' for Daun while it was undergoing surgery prioir to export, so that spoiler was a really nice thank you from Daun!) 

Oh, and Happy Easter, or Merry Christmas, I have more white on the ground than in December, I tell you. And still no signs of that little Ford parts truck










_Modified by Dragthis at 4:31 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Good Morning, Happy Easter








54 days to go ...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Happy Easter mornin all..................


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Mornin, folks. It is COLD out there!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good evening, folks









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I postin my map again.








Who's in?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So.. anyone do anything Scirocco related?
Not me, holliday weekend and all.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

ME well I was taking a list of parts on my scirocco that I could need to change for cincy.
its going to be her last outing before I start swapping parts from the scirocco to the passat.

OWNED


















_Modified by tyrone27 at 9:47 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_
OWNED









Picture?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So.. anyone do anything Scirocco related?
Not me, holliday weekend and all.

Took a few pictures of my 79 in the snow, and tried on one of the parts from the parts truck, (took longer to get it out of the box than to install it), then the family dinner here. Oh, after a non Rocco trip to water my greenhouse on salty roads. Where's that groundhog?








So yeah, a pretty worthless wrenching day.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I made progress!!!!!! I stripped most of the stuff that needed to come off my motor on Thurs night and was going to get it on the stand to do more work, but mounting bolts were lacking. SO, helped my buddy with some other stuff on his MKii Jetta coupe.
And today I removed the single belt (no a/c, no ps) system from a spare motor for my rocco. Tomorrow is scrap hauling and parts sorting day, before I go to work.
Probably buying parts for motor assembly next week!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

good news! got my car started tonight on MS tonight! need to tie/finish some things up (hang exhaust and finish tying up some wiring)
and maybe get some help w/ someone w/ a wideband to do some tuning in the next couple weeks!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So.. anyone do anything Scirocco related?
Not me, holliday weekend and all.

I washed my 16v GTX on Saturday night


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

for the next 3 weeks (while max is in the body shop) we'll be getting Roxanne cleaned up. In the process of getting wheels and starting on the interior.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning, folks. I can't believe I'm the first here - It's monday!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Morning, folks. I can't believe I'm the first here - It's monday!!


Morning, Timbo! How's that Fox running?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Morning, Timbo! How's that Fox running?









Like crap!!








But hey, It's a Fox - nobody will notice the difference!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_







Like crap!!








But hey, It's a Fox - nobody will notice the difference!

















ohhhhhh, spending so much time on the fox, ya need to give the rocco some loving or she may get jealous


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_

ohhhhhh, spending so much time on the fox, ya need to give the rocco some loving or she may get jealous









Yep, yep. The Rocco's about to get a Major re-wiring. I'm gonna run the wires low and outa the way to avoid this spark interference. I'm also going to re-run the oil sender wires, and kill more of the factory CIS wiring.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So.. anyone do anything Scirocco related?


I braved the cold and got in some solid wrenching on my project. Unfortunately the last day or so has been spent dealing with incompatibilities and coming up with creative solutions, which I don't do too well when I'm running short on sleep and overstuffed with food. Damned holidays...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

I plastered one of the walls in my garage (part of an ongoing effort to clean up/dry up the garage. Did the other wall last fall. I have to wait for warmer weather, then I'll paint them.
It was necessary to move the Scirocco a few feet. I decided to take it for a spin. Yes, I actually drove the 88!
Changing the timing belt on a Honda CRV today.
Oh, and congratulations, Matt!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
and maybe get some help w/ someone w/ a wideband to do some tuning in the next couple weeks!









Ya know, I've been meaning to buy a wideband for months. I might get one VERY soon if I can convince the wife


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Ya know, I've been meaning to buy a wideband for months. I might get one VERY soon if I can convince the wife









Dude, i'd throw you some cash to help out w/ the purchase and or buy you lunch/dinner/ whatever if you do get one that soon and wanna help me out..







i know once i get the exhaust and all sorted i am going to be itching to drive it real bad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_good news! got my car started tonight on MS tonight! need to tie/finish some things up (hang exhaust and finish tying up some wiring)
and maybe get some help w/ someone w/ a wideband to do some tuning in the next couple weeks!
















that is good news.
I've got to jump on the 'getting my Scirocco more situated for a 24hr road trip' bandwagon...... and lay off of the BMW juice. Maybe the 1st step is getting it out of storage.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I've got to jump on the 'getting my Scirocco more situated for a 24hr road trip' bandwagon...... and lay off of the BMW juice. Maybe the 1st step is getting it out of storage.









Bout G. D. Time slacker


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
Bout G. D. Time slacker
















too damn cold brother... too damn cold.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
too damn cold brother... too damn cold.

snow, ok
salt, ok
too cold? all I hear is bal bal bal (reference from another forum, read blah blah blah







)
lets face it (the truth)
too busy playin with a new toy









EDIT: following your logic..... 
MTL-Marc, stop working on your car, its too damn cold
Cathy, stop workin on your cars, its too damn cold
Ginster.......... well, carry on



















_Modified by dsr16v at 12:34 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_







Like crap!!
But hey, It's a Fox - nobody will notice the difference!
















Regardless, running like crap = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , fox or not.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

so come to find out today my nephews HS graduation is Friday June 1st at 10 a.m..
Guess I will be missing his graduation


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_lets face it (the truth)
too busy playin with a new toy









um.
yeah... that's about it.







you bastid.















can you blame me though?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_so come to find out today my nephews HS graduation is Friday June 1st at 10 a.m..
Guess I will be missing his graduation

Oh Noes!
I'm missing the last performance (of the year) of the National Philharmonic Chorale.
Oh well, I'm only one of 140 voices. I think they'll manage


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So.. anyone do anything Scirocco related?
Not me, holliday weekend and all.

1) I made a bracket for the euro plate. The plate could barely be seen under the NA bumpers.
2) figured out that the triangle glass on the doors is held in the middle by a 4mm allen head bolt







and you have to be a contortionist to get to it with a allen wrench.
3) and on my attempt to figure out why the car is idling high, I broke a thing that I have no name for at this time. The some vacuum lines hook up to it at the front of the intake manifold

















_Modified by Neptuno at 7:07 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
um.
yeah... that's about it.







you bastid.















can you blame me though?

err..... umm....no


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_3) and on my attempt to figure out why the car is idling high, I broke a thing that I have no name for at this time.

















I smell a new sig quote!


_Modified by G-rocco at 7:35 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_


Neptuno said:


> 3) and on my attempt to figure out why the car is idling high, I broke a thing that I have no name for at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Neptuno said:


> dare you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Good god. 103 pages? Are you guys Nuts?. Sheesh, sorry, I forgot who you were....
All I have to do to get ready is to change the transaxle (4K + 11 hour drive? Sheesh), change the front struts & springs, Pull the header and replace with a gutted cat.
Ohhh a radio would be nice. And fix the speedo, the H2O temp gauge and , and....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
All I have to do to get ready is to change the transaxle (4K + 11 hour drive? Sheesh)

Oh, I know! Somewhere in the last two or three pages I posted up before and after pics form the 5th gear swap in my car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
snow, ok
salt, ok
too cold? all I hear is bal bal bal (reference from another forum, read blah blah blah







)
lets face it (the truth)
too busy playin with a new toy









EDIT: following your logic..... 
MTL-Marc, stop working on your car, its too damn cold
Cathy, stop workin on your cars, its too damn cold
Ginster.......... well, carry on















_Modified by dsr16v at 12:34 PM 4-9-2007_

It may be too cold, (right now it's just below the freezing mark, wind chill of -5C today, but I'm in the balmy south eh? For the record, there is snow and salt, not much though.) But I was still out there this morning and again after supper till just now. My kid's still out there putting dash supports in (A4TDI swap into an A2TD) . There's a month and change left and I'm looking at piston tops on an untested build, so cold is just no excuse. Cold and dead maybe. Maybe. No rest for the wicked, or the afflicted, or the addicted. or the just plain insane.....








And I got my nail polish today too. Hair and nails, it's all about the hair and nails!!! And i will not tolerate wimpy excuses people. Unless they're from me that is.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
snow, ok
salt, ok
too cold? all I hear is bal bal bal (reference from another forum, read blah blah blah







)
EDIT: following your logic..... 
MTL-Marc, stop working on your car, its too damn cold
Cathy, stop workin on your cars, its too damn cold
Ginster.......... well, carry on

















Darn right it is too cold.
Been sanding sheetrock joints / painting walls for the last week


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Guess I'll do the morning bump. Eveyone wake up now, it's time to rise and shine...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Guess I'll do the morning bump. Eveyone wake up now, it's time to rise and shine...

I must have slept with my eyes open- they're so dry!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Guess I'll do the morning bump. Eveyone wake up now, it's time to rise and shine...

pass the coffee! Actually, I stopped for some on the way in. My Barrista at starbucks has an Audi RS6. he just got an RS4, so now he's selling his heavily modified S4. Who knew coffee paid so well?


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And I got my nail polish today too. Hair and nails, it's all about the hair and nails!!! And i will not tolerate wimpy excuses people. Unless they're from me that is.









So with the cars, it's come as you are dosen't matter how pretty you are, but we'll be judged on how well groomed we are? I'll have my manicurist paint V W S C I R O C C O on my fingrnails...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good Morning Folks..
Back to work after a nice visit with the Rents... 
Coffee good
*Page 104 Owned*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So with the cars, it's come as you are dosen't matter how pretty you are, but we'll be judged on how well groomed we are? I'll have my manicurist paint V W S C I R O C C O on my fingrnails...
















Yep, that's the idea. I always match my paint colour. So if you want to figure out which car I drove, it'll be easy, look at my nails. Julie will be out looking for Mars red. Nailpolish is optional for the guys, but if you've really always wanted to try it, now's your chance.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I used to have the idea of dying my hair mars red....
But I'll settle for a ridiculous red cowboy hat instead.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well - My skin is the same color as my car - Alpine White! SO HA!!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Well - My skin is the same color as my car - Alpine White! SO HA!!









Timbo has a point there...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I used to have the idea of dying my hair mars red....
But I'll settle for a ridiculous red cowboy hat instead.


ooooh wouldn't _that_ be a treat....









'mornin all!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Update on my crap. The more I look at it and the more I weigh the options, I do not think I will have the TDI swap done by Cincy this year. If I had more cash to bump up the progress it might be possible, but right now, nope. Do not despair though, I think I can still take the Rocco to Cincy under her own gas power. The oil cooler (I think!) sprung a leak and got coolant in the oil/oil in the coolant. I think with a good flush of both systems and some fresh oil, she will be in good enough shape to bring to Cincy. I have some major suspension repair to do, and new wheels and tires, and a minor brake overhaul, but other than some cleaning up I think she will be good to go. I'd rather take the time to do the TDI swap right instead of rushing things I guess.
Another personal level update, some of you may have known that a few months ago I ended a relationship after 5 years. Well, I have a new girl now, and it's been nothing short of magical so far. And get this- She's a gearhead and loves Sciroccos, AND she's coming to Cincy with me. What more could a guy ask for!!?!?!? True story, the reason why we met is because of my Scirocco. No kidding.
Anyway, someone have a spare oil cooler for cheap?








-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_She's a gearhead and loves Sciroccos, AND she's coming to Cincy with me. What more could a guy ask for!!?!?!? True story, the reason why we met is because of my Scirocco. No kidding.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A Scirocco Girlfriend! Congrats!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Anyway, someone have a spare oil cooler for cheap?








-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


do you mean just one of the stock vw water/oil coolers or are you looking for a external sandwich plate?
if you just need the stock one i have the one i took off of my 16v in favor of a external oil cooler. you can have it for the cost of shipping. (i believe they are the same as the 8v oil/water warmers) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That's pretty cool about the new GF Brendan. Bummer about the TDi project, but I hear ya about the $$!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I'd hate to have a boy friend in to Sciroccos. 
A) They are MY tools
B) I dont have any to spare


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I'd hate to have a boy friend in to Sciroccos. 
A) They are MY tools
B) I dont have any to spare










Posts are *useless* without pictures!
Especially since you have a new acquisition!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

WHY! WHYWHYWHY!!!








why is there Focking snow in the Focking forecast!!!! _cheeseandcrackers_ 
great. more salt on the roads. focking fantastic.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

done whining.
thank you all


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_done whining.
thank you all

I agree with you. Stupid weather.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Ok Pics then. Mind it was 40 below and windy. Ok so I lied there...
<http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/vlad/index.html>
Lotsa work to do and SOOOOO little time...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_WHY! WHYWHYWHY!!!








why is there Focking snow in the Focking forecast!!!! _cheeseandcrackers_ 
great. more salt on the roads. focking fantastic.









Why??







So I would get off my backside and get out there to play with fuel, that's why. I'm sure not keen on doing that outside in the SNOW!!! As long as it isn't freezing rain, I can live with it, we put in 3600 annuals today (10000 or so to go) and my stupid employer erected this HUGE tower right next to it. What's the velocity of ice falling 43 metres? Too ****ing fast to run from when it goes through the glass roof, that's how fast. Friggin rocket surgeons in the board office....(that's SUCH a great expression!) 
And as an offside, the







selection for this evening is Hoegaarden, with the slight hint of high octane from my hands. ( Mr John Sleeman, of course, took care of my fuel volume testing, he's nice enough to use those clear bottles) And in Scirocco news, for once in a long time, all went as it was supposed to. No explosions, no leaks, no drama. Thank goodness. Here's hoping its a trend








And Klaus is a real snow kind of guy now, wait till you guys see him!!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Gotta love the kid's new sig, that is really his life. Right now he's on weld I think.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Got the time off*

Looks Like I have the weekend off so I'm bringing her down for the Cincy GTG
She should have the new wheels and a body kit, just not sure which one yet.
Lots of work to do, as soon as the parts get here.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:31 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Good god. 103 pages? Are you guys Nuts?. Sheesh, sorry, I forgot who you were....
All I have to do to get ready is to change the transaxle (4K + 11 hour drive? Sheesh), change the front struts & springs, Pull the header and replace with a gutted cat.
Ohhh a radio would be nice. And fix the speedo, the H2O temp gauge and , and....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Good god. 103 pages? Are you guys Nuts?. Sheesh, sorry, I forgot who you were....


Yes we are








Now go read this thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=9
We're waiting for you


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yes we are









We're waiting for you

THAT is creepy, kinda


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

She's crazier than most


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Update on my crap. The more I look at it and the more I weigh the options, I do not think I will have the TDI swap done by Cincy this year. If I had more cash to bump up the progress it might be possible, but right now, nope. Do not despair though, I think I can still take the Rocco to Cincy under her own gas power. The oil cooler (I think!) sprung a leak and got coolant in the oil/oil in the coolant. I think with a good flush of both systems and some fresh oil, she will be in good enough shape to bring to Cincy. I have some major suspension repair to do, and new wheels and tires, and a minor brake overhaul, but other than some cleaning up I think she will be good to go. I'd rather take the time to do the TDI swap right instead of rushing things I guess.
Another personal level update, some of you may have known that a few months ago I ended a relationship after 5 years. Well, I have a new girl now, and it's been nothing short of magical so far. And get this- She's a gearhead and loves Sciroccos, AND she's coming to Cincy with me. What more could a guy ask for!!?!?!? True story, the reason why we met is because of my Scirocco. No kidding.
Anyway, someone have a spare oil cooler for cheap?








-Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <--- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


Good luck with the swap, I'm (sloooowly) doing the same swap into a Mk 1. I've got the engine out though so my car has to drive under diesel power now. I'm trying to take care of all rust in the engine bay (crappy job - rust lives in all the factory welds in the battery tray).


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

mornin


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Good Morning to anyone who is up this early...

Hi Mike


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

sup Brian. 
I dislike my cat right now. (she is an eating machine)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Not much.. Just getting ready to start some work here...

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I dislike my cat right now. (she is an eating machine)

My cat is the same


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I'd hate to have a boy friend in to Sciroccos. 
A) They are MY tools
B) I dont have any to spare










No, you'd like it. I have the kid around here, and if there's a second set of tools it can be very nice! This is another handy use for nail polish. Mine have Victoria's Secret Victorian Blue on them, his are "natural". Nail polish also makes a decent thread locker in a pinch. There's your handy tip for today.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Ok Pics then. Mind it was 40 below and windy. Ok so I lied there...
http://www.menloparkrandd.com/....html
Lotsa work to do and SOOOOO little time...

Fixed yer link.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Got the time off (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Looks Like I have the weekend off so I'm bringing her down for the Cincy GTG

great news, brian!
look forward to seeing you again...
good mornin' to all my intArweb friends.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Good god. 103 pages? Are you guys Nuts?. Sheesh, sorry, I forgot who you were....

Yes, and there will be a dramatic staged reading of the whole thread at cincy


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_
Good luck with the swap, I'm (sloooowly) doing the same swap into a Mk 1. I've got the engine out though so my car has to drive under diesel power now. I'm trying to take care of all rust in the engine bay (crappy job - rust lives in all the factory welds in the battery tray).


Yeah, GL with it. My kid's deep inot one too, 2000 Golf donor/A2 Jetta recipient. It's a HUGE swap, interior as well. He loves that car though, and is doing a really good job so far. But deadlines are a bad idea on something of that magnitude. You're wise to do it right.
Quote, originally posted by Michael Bee » 
I dislike my cat right now. (she is an eating machine)

My fat cat purrs when he's eating. Soon he will have enough gravitational pull that the food will orbit him.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Hey buddy, come to Hilton Head. You can help me sand.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_WHY! WHYWHYWHY!!!








why is there Focking snow in the Focking forecast!!!! _cheeseandcrackers_ 
great. more salt on the roads. focking fantastic.











_Modified by webthread at 8:11 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yes, and there will be a dramatic staged reading of the whole thread at cincy









*runs and hides*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm re-wiring my car this weekend.
I'm thinking of steeling a DRL resistor from a GM car to make my car's center lights into dimmed brights for DRL. Think I should? I currently drive around 24/7 with lights on.
Edit for 0wnership of the page










_Modified by timbo2132 at 10:02 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

So..... I got it in the mail today. Had to take a couple pics. who's ready for some Sat Evening Disc?!? (Old and busted on the left ('06 disc); New Hotness on the right ('07 disc))


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

i'll take "The New Hotness", please and thank you.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

if you stare at it too long you start to have flashbacks


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_if you stare at it too long you start to have flashbacks 

no.

_timbo_ made some scirocco .gifs that'll give you flashbacks.








*timbo*! gitchyer butt in here with those .gifs! <--please?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I hafta find em right quick...
Alright, YOU ASKED FOR IT, CARL!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

it's trip-tastic!









how ya like _them_ apples, rob?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I hafta find em right quick...
Alright, YOU ASKED FOR IT, CARL!!

































Damn you, Tim. Had a seizure again. i told you last time you posted those to burn them. Now I have to clean up the drool from the seizures...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

The interesting thing is, I couldn't find where I uploaded them, so I had to run a search of all .gif files on my hard drive, sort them by size, then I found em and posted them again! So I DID burn them!! I just made copies first!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_it's trip-tastic!









how ya like _them_ apples, rob?










wow!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


















Ahhhhhhhh!!! I've been blinded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I really think we outta just move on to page 106 quickly now.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I really think we outta just move on to page 106 quickly now.

Why you can't handle it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

before someone passes out....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I really think we outta just move on to page 106 quickly now.

are you feeling like you're gonna ralph or something?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

right click, block images


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Why you can't handle it









Not until I've had a


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well get this thread closer to page 106, *G-rocco* 








Bitburger bier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coors light http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Bitburger bier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coors light http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

yeah i can see the coors light through the glass....but strangely, all i can think about is _orangepeel..._ i mean orange juice.








_*disclaimer: no offense meant to the owner of the black car...just playin' _
is it 1oh6 yet?


_Modified by ginster86roc at 3:39 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

^^ ?? ^^ what happens at 1 oh 6 ?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ ?? ^^ what happens at 1 oh 6 ?

a3vr's head pops off


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_^^ ?? ^^ what happens at 1 oh 6 ?


beats me...*shrugs* but it was in response to this:


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I really think we outta just move on to page 106 quickly now.


ask G-rocco...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
a3vr's head pops off










looks more like some creepy mannequin fetish....


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_looks more like some creepy mannequin fetish....









From what I hear, Josh is a crazy boy! I hear he likes porches too........(inside joke)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_
From what I hear, Josh is a crazy boy! I hear he likes porches too........(inside joke)

porches or _porsches_?
'cause a creepy, creaky porch fetish is a whole nuther ball o' wax!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
porches or _porsches_?
'cause a *creepy*, creaky porch fetish is a whole nuther ball o' wax!









what do ya call the mannequin thing?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
what do ya call the mannequin thing?









"time for psychiatric evaluation" is what i'd call it.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_porches or _porsches_?
'cause a creepy, creaky porch fetish is a whole nuther ball o' wax!









porsches


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_a3vr's head pops off









I think somebody's head might pop off if I keep having to scroll by timbo's gifs.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Muahah!!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

OOOOH were getting closer to a page that wont flash and make me sick!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

How 'bout I post to 0wn that page with the GIF as my rule #1!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
"time for psychiatric evaluation" is what i'd call it.

Please stare at the picture for 60 seconds


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I could make more of them....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Technically, that's a dress form. a Mannequin is the whole body, arms/legs/head included.
How the hell do I know this? Cause I had to buy a dress form for the art department at school


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice!
juan-oh-cex!
'Spose I outta hunt around for some sort of owned picture.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









Cincy!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

THis outta do it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


















Bringing 'em back for page _hundert sechs!_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I just passed out


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Is this the one, you mentioned earlier? That the owner is letting seat and won't sell it


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahaha!! I knew somebody would post them to 106! And to think, I was only 1 post off from 0wning the page!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Buenos dias, todos!
You guys really need to quit posting those SEIZURE ENDUCING gifs.








All kidding aside, they are great. Funny how if you look at them long enough you realize that the wheels on the MKII don't match...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_ SEIZURE ENDUCING gifs.

here is another one.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good morning! No snow, what a treat. And coffee one is gone. Tonight's another big wrenching night, so hopefully Klaus will be a bit closer to Cincy driving by tomorrow. How are all your projects coming along? 

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Muahaha!! I knew somebody would post them to 106! And to think, I was only 1 post off from 0wning the page!

And in Timbo's vein, here's one done old skool (film and filters, degraded by my ****ty scanner







)

Now a little quiz: Name:_______________________
1. Finish the song lyric (from Klaus' unofficial theme song)...."and I see red....".
2. What year was this at Cincy?









_Modified by Dragthis at 4:44 AM 4-12-2007_


_Modified by Dragthis at 4:53 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
All kidding aside, they are great. Funny how if you look at them long enough you realize that the wheels on the MKII don't match...

Wha? You don't like white snowflakes on a gray car?








EDIT:









The green grass in that pic excites me a lot!!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:03 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Wha? You don't like white snowflakes on a gray car?








EDIT:









The green grass in that pic excites me a lot!!









_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:03 AM 4-12-2007_

Doh!







Last night when i was closing out the page, I clicked the screen and it hel the MKII in negative for just a moment. The rear didn't look like a snowflake in negative, atleast not when I was tired and heading to bed. My bad. I personally like the white. I am hoping to get my spare set of BBS rims done in white if I ever get time again to work on so that I can drive a Scirocco.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Heh hehe. Yeah - I don't remember why I put those wheels on that car - I had regular snowflakes on it for a while. I swapped them with the white car's white wheels. Now I have gray wheels on the white car. Go figure!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Because it works and looks hot. You have old school in you, bro.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Lol, white wheels on grey car ---> grey wheels on white car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Is this the one, you mentioned earlier? That the owner is letting seat and won't sell it










no, but somewhat similar. No news from the owner...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm re-wiring my car this weekend.
I'm thinking of steeling a DRL resistor from a GM car to make my car's center lights into dimmed brights for DRL. Think I should? I currently drive around 24/7 with lights on.


There's little benefit to the resistor, bulbs are cheap and last a long time anyways. The 91/92 models had a ballast resistor wire (about 15 feet of 20 gauge wire) to create a voltage drop at the bulb in DRL mode. It's not worth the extra hassle of wiring this function in if your lights are already relayed. My headlight switch (mk3 parts cars rock) has DRL built in, with parking lights on all the time and the lowbeams controlled by the e-brake switch.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Now a little quiz: Name:_______________________
1. Finish the song lyric (from Klaus' unofficial theme song)...."and I see red....".
2. What year was this at Cincy?









Name:  Mike  
1. (only thing I can think of when) "I see red..." "and it hurts my head!" Guess it must be something that I read. Hmmm.... "and I see red..." "(not blue)"
2. Don't know the year (wasn't there!), but from the sea of redness, I'm assuming the year of the VW symbol field pic.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

i want a white car....so lumptious (if that is in fact a legitimate word)
then again, most things of anything can be shown here. except.....no rocco content.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*

needed......the phone number for the official cincy hotel...i lost it and cant find it on here







i know it was posted like 30-40 pages ago i think


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_needed......the phone number for the official cincy hotel...i lost it and cant find it on here







i know it was posted like 30-40 pages ago i think









What???? you don't have time go back and read _every single page???_

_Quote, originally posted by *VW Daun* »_Hey everyone,
For those staying at the "official" hotel, the room-block
is now set up. The rate is $92 / night for Friday June 1
and Saturday June 2. Tell them you're with "scirocco.org"
to get the discount rate.
Call now! (937) 283-3200.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

(937) 283-3200.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Simulpost!
@ Daun: Packing up goodies for your pops tonight.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I could make more of them....

Rodolfo would like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Name:  Mike  
1. (only thing I can think of when) "I see red..." "and it hurts my head!" Guess it must be something that I read. Hmmm.... "and I see red..." "(not blue)"
2. Don't know the year (wasn't there!), but from the sea of redness, I'm assuming the year of the VW symbol field pic.

1. You guys suck.







"... give me fuel, give me fire, give me that which I desire....<cue band>" Honestly....
2. Nope, not helping you out there. You still need to guess the year AS A NUMBER.
3. Oh, and good morning. I'm awake too early, like a little kid at Christmas, I was too excited to sleep well








Klausie's a lot closer to Cincy readiness than he was yesterday, thanks to some badly needed wrenching assistance from "that diesel guy". I still have lots to do on it, but some of the tougher stuff has been worked through anyway. Like the sexy (?) new alternator bracket







Klaus hates having an alternator, I tell you, and I just hate them in general. I have been known to beat them to death. A very painful death too. Next on death row is the Cabby's though, not Klaus'. His can stay.
So what's up with you guys for the weekend, lots of wrenching planned???? I'm hoping it's warm enough to wash a few cars actually. 
It's Friday the thirteenth....today the air will be filled with the sweet music of Harleys, like about 10-15 000 of 'em, headed up to Pt Dover. A BIT bigger than Cincy, but not near as much fun!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Simulpost!
@ Daun: Packing up goodies for your pops tonight.









Cool. As of 8:00 AM Brad was around Washington PA, ETA in Pittstown about 1:00-1:30.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Rodolfo would like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















You asked for it, you know.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
1. You guys suck.







"... give me fuel, give me fire, give me that which I desire....<cue band>" Honestly....


In the end, every song is a Scirocco theme song. Like I'm thinking David Bowie's "Changes" 


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
2. Nope, not helping you out there. You still need to guess the year AS A NUMBER.


Does my guess count? I'd say 2002, the year of the red Scirocco.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
3. Oh, and good morning. I'm awake too early, like a little kid at Christmas, I was too excited to sleep well










Christmas eh? Likely all that red and green. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Klausie's a lot closer to Cincy readiness than he was yesterday, thanks to some badly needed wrenching assistance from "that diesel guy".


Watch letting those diesel guys wrench on your car, the next thing you know the compression ratio will be doubled and the injector upgrade will involve a new head. ....!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.


I think we're still on track to achieve this.








Also, 0WnerShip!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

One step closer to having the '88 GTX, ready for Cincy.








Picked up 4 of these 'Le Castellet' alloy wheels, with good tires for this car.
















- does anyone have an extra one of these wheels, they want to sell?
- looking for one more, wheel size 6 x 14, ET 38



_Modified by 53BGTX at 6:28 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Cams, cam gear, intermediate pulley, springs, lifters, TT exhaust and maybe some powdercoating before Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh ya, it's Friday


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'll be working hard all weekend with tools as I have been since ThanksGiving, however the tools still won't be touching cars. This house restoration on the abused rental unit is taking far longer than we had hoped. Of course getting only one to two days a week to work on the damn thing doesn't help much at all.

























































I haen't even sat in one of the Roccs since before Christmas, let alone driven one of them. And I live on the sunny coast of South Carolina...


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_









You asked for it, you know.
















I think I am going to be sick


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
So what's up with you guys for the weekend, lots of wrenching planned???? I'm hoping it's warm enough to wash a few cars actually. 
It's Friday the thirteenth....today the air will be filled with the sweet music of Harleys, like about 10-15 000 of 'em, headed up to Pt Dover. A BIT bigger than Cincy, but not near as much fun!

No wrenching for me this week-end. House work ==> floor sanding and varnish.








...sweet music of Harleys ==> hum maybee a small ride if the god damn snow melts by tomorrow


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_ 
So what's up with you guys for the weekend, lots of wrenching planned???? 

Wreching? Only a little. Maybe installing the front and rear upper stress bars today, cleaning up the interior, washing... oh, didn't you hear? *I got the Scirocco back from the body shop!*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
So, I'll be cathing up on old times, seeing how's she's feeling now that she's back on the road. At least for today. Then, I have to chop wood at my brother's place in DE tomorrow, and maybe wrench on his 83 Rabbit GTI.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry, Cathy.... the phrase "I see red" always makes me think of Rush and you're from Cananada, eh? Besides, I stopped paying attention to Metallica sometime in the last century.
For the weekend: it's all about asp.net and if I get a chance, I'd like to throw a round of golf.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Sorry, Cathy.... the phrase "I see red" always makes me think of Rush and you're from Cananada, eh? Besides, I stopped paying attention to Metallica sometime in the last century.
For the weekend: it's all about asp.net and if I get a chance, I'd like to throw a round of golf.

I still listen to Metallica, and once on a while, maybe, just maybe, some Rush. Sort of like saying maybe, just maybe, I might breathe eh? "Rush plus red" search in my brain brings up Red Barchetta as the first hit.








Now what of Cincy? I was reading "the other Cincy thread" the other day, you know, the big Eastern caravan one? And I could SMELL the dew laden morning summer air. Just for a minute. It was sweet I tell you.
Klaus content!! I got a pretty billet aluminium bauble for the boy in the mail today!! WOOHHOOOO!! Is he ever getting spoiled I tell you. Speaking of which, I'm looking for a straight Borbet A 14" wheel if anyone knows of one. I'd even consider a set if it was cheap enough. Doesn't have to be pretty, just straight. I'll post a pic when I get a chance, mine are anthracite, but silver would be fine, and are much more common.
Cathy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Good afternoon guys... 
What a wild to days here at work...
Yesterday My motherboard at work went... So they stuck my in the QA Lab with no computer








Let me tell you having no Internet sucks...
This morning and much of today I spent out on the shop floor working as a machine operator... Damn standing for 7 hour isn't fun at all...
Can't see how they can work 12 hour shifts








Well I'm back up and running on my computer here at work... Still not 100% still have no server 3 which is are main file server...
30 minutes until its time to go home. Monday is a new day


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
In the end, every song is a Scirocco theme song. Like I'm thinking David Bowie's "Changes" 




Think away. It's all about fuel, and always has been - you know it, I know it, Klaus knows it.. I have never huffed so much gas as I have with this car, and I doubt that I'm done with it either somehow. And don't even get me started on the whole gas soaked lingerie incident.









_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Does my guess count? I'd say 2002, the year of the red Scirocco.
Christmas eh? Likely all that red and green. 


I am, for the very first time, sorely disappopinted. YOU of all people should be able to determine it without a guess. And Red Green? I KNEW we should have used more duct tape. No worries, I'll be painting that red hood green if it ever warms up.










_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Watch letting those diesel guys wrench on your car, the next thing you know the compression ratio will be doubled and the injector upgrade will involve a new head. ....!
























Or the parts guy will think you're driving a V8 when you need two new head gaskets...














Doubled CR??? Hey, I shaved, but not THAT much...



_Modified by Dragthis at 3:24 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Another step closer today, picked up an early '84 hatch, from a local Scirocco owner *Aw614*. To replace the damaged hatch on my '88 Scirocco


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

zender spoiler too, nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

The black hatch came, the standard spoiler. I already had the Zender spoiler, just put it on for tempory for the pictures to how it would look.
stock VW spoiler. I like the Zender better


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning. I'm gonna re-wire today...
Tomorow, and Monday, thar be a Nor'easter!
A Nor'easter, can be an evil storm, I hear!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I still listen to Metallica, and once on a while, maybe, just maybe, some Rush. Sort of like saying maybe, just maybe, I might breathe eh? "Rush plus red" search in my brain brings up Red Barchetta as the first hit.










...
and the mercury is rising
barometer starts to fall
you know it gets to us all
the pain that is learning
and the rain that is burning
feel red
still...go ahead
you see black and white
and I see red
red
(not blue)
(From Red Lenses - Rush) A fine example of YASFTHOTCW... (Yet another song from the height of the Cold War)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

I am, for the very first time, sorely disappopinted. YOU of all people should be able to determine it without a guess. And Red Green? I KNEW we should have used more duct tape. No worries, I'll be painting that red hood green if it ever warms up.










Well, in my defense, I may well have been buried under the hood of something... And I can't remember what year THIS is, let alone what happened at Cincy.... Gimme a hint, was that the double rainbow year?

_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Or the parts guy will think you're driving a V8 when you need two new head gaskets...














Doubled CR??? Hey, I shaved, but not THAT much...


Weld, grind, shave,














and hopefully DON'T repeat.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Well, in my defense, I may well have been buried under the hood of something... And I can't remember what year THIS is, let alone what happened at Cincy.... Gimme a hint, was that the double rainbow year?


Never mind, found it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Another step closer today, picked up an early '84 hatch, from a local Scirocco owner *Aw614*. To replace the damaged hatch on my '88 Scirocco

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good morning everyone... I just started the coffee so whos coming by for some








I hope to be a few steps close to Cincy after today


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning everyone... I just started the coffee so whos coming by for some










coffee's good'n hot down here too.
mornin' all.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Morning Carl..
I need to go check out you body work updates


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Never mind, found it.









So, right click, properties, sheesh....this is just SO wrong coming from MY direction....<ducking>
Didn't mean for you to go digging through your files....
And the double rainbow year was 2003, well, and 2000. Two running Roccos is enough for now. I guess I needed to buy one in 2006 by that pattern. Or that Wolfie never got a rainbows, and it's really a keeper, that was my 2006 car.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Not much pre-cincy work here on my end. I did my taxes







I'm sooooo saaaddd now








Maybe a Scirocco drive will cher me up.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

New Floor Mats!!!! Keep my feet spoiled on the way to Cincy!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
So, right click, properties, sheesh....this is just SO wrong coming from MY direction....<ducking>


This coming from the person with no functioning mouse???
















_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Didn't mean for you to go digging through your files....

 
But where's the fun in that?

Got a certain car running yet?



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:14 PM 4-14-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
This coming from the person with no functioning mouse???

















Works fine, what are you talking about?

_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Got a certain car running yet?


Maybe, but I might not tell you about it. Okay, no. And how's the wheesh factor up your way?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Got mah wiring done!!
I re-wired my TPS, my Coolant Temp sensor, all of the oil pressure sensors and temp sensors for oil and coolant for the gauges, and re-wired a bunch of stereo-related crap. 
I also ran wiring to the coil, changed it so that the power comes from Megasquirt's Fuel pump relay rather than the stock wiring. I also ran wires from the megasquirt to the coil, and to the hall sender in preperation for some Megasquirt Spark action!! SWEET!
I also put on a "New" ignition coil I got from a Digifant Golf in the salvage yard. It has a pin-style top, to match my spark plug wires, and fancy-ass cap.
All of the Misfiring, and spikes are gone. It just plain runs SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH now!!!
It took a while, but I got it done. Extra Special thanks to sciroccojim, who let me use his garage, and ride around in his nice new Forrester. (It's a sweet car, and it makes me want a Subaru again!!)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Maybe, but I might not tell you about it. Okay, no. And how's the wheesh factor up your way?

Lots of weesh. As a matter of fact, it weeshes right up until the compressor wheel tops 300,000 rpm and makes a not so graceful exit through the housing and into the firewall. Yeah, boost control, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Lots of weesh. As a matter of fact, it weeshes right up until the compressor wheel tops 300,000 rpm and makes a not so graceful exit through the housing and into the firewall. Yeah, boost control, that's what it's all about.


Well, at least it makes a graceful exit. Still fabbing little brackets here, next is the rad fan, needs rewiring and a bracket. Oh yay, I get to make another bracket.
Cincy thread content: Good Morning kiddies! Whatcha all been up to? Anyone got advice on how to spruce up a rusty engine block while it's in the car? Prep methods/type of paint, that sort of thing? Nothing too time consuming, the clock is ticking...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Anyone got advice on how to spruce up a rusty engine block while it's in the car? Prep methods/type of paint, that sort of thing? Nothing too time consuming, the clock is ticking...

Hello.... Priorities??????


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I spent Saturday under the hood despite the cold, getting the new car street legal. Swapped the 4K for an ACN transaxle. The header for a stock 16v manifold and gutted cat. Runs Fine (and quieter), but needs a bit more exhaust support.
On to the electricals (I am too sore to lift a wrench


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_New Floor Mats!!!! Keep my feet spoiled on the way to Cincy!


Woza those are clean floormats. I'm a trooper though, I ride the dirty plains of the freeway and don't need no stinkin' floor mats!







Yeah for real I am just jealous of your skills.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (upoo2)*

Hung out with Timbo yesterday (thanks for coming by, Tim) and remounted my euro bumpers to the rebar. I applied Forever Black to the front after doing some touch up to the plastic with a heat gun and knurled ratchet handle.
I have to get me some bolts, so I can mount 'em, but I'm a happy camper.











_Modified by sciroccojim at 1:05 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hello.... Priorities?????? 
































Yeah, yeah. back to the grind, grinder, whatever...
It's friggin freezing out there eh? Just got done playng with water out there and it was NO fun. Core temp
s almost back up in the 30's (90's for youz yanks)


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

w00t w00t I just finished taking out the 1000 crack dash! Frickin' awesome!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hello.... Priorities?????? 
































AH, I know what you mean now, and I did spend a lot of the day waxing the firewall and taking pictures,







that was it, right? Or did you mean pet the cat more? Did that too...








Seriously, just spent a few more hours of bonding time, not cosmetic either, and it is miserable out there. Mid April my ass. The propane heater is just not taking the bite out of it either. Gonna make hot chocolate and see if that helps, I've tried warm







and it gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Oh yeah, Rule #1: Here's a trip down memory lane, park benches, gotta love 'em!



_Modified by Dragthis at 1:32 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

We need some (warm) Cincy inspiration:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*I did some work on Rodolfo Today*

*So I finally kinda finished my Volvo Fat Lip project*








































What you guys think??










_Modified by Neptuno at 7:44 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

spent the weekend working on my cars and some friends cars.. so i was pretty busy!
i am having coolant leak issues on my rocco, had to go in the hurricane like weather to the junkyard and pull another digi-2 side waterneck.. hoping this one does the trick. got my full exhaust w/ new 12" resonator and borla muffler welded up and mounted. And i must say the exhaust is super quiet! other than the intake sound when rev'ing it up, it'd be hard to tell whats under the hood








got a 2nd local car (79 rabbit w/ 2l 16v) running on megasquirt tonight as well.. so despite the weather it was a good day!


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_spent the weekend working on my cars and some friends cars.. so i was pretty busy!
i am having coolant leak issues on my rocco, had to go in the hurricane like weather to the junkyard and pull another digi-2 side waterneck.. hoping this one does the trick. got my full exhaust w/ new 12" resonator and borla muffler welded up and mounted. And i must say the exhaust is super quiet! other than the intake sound when rev'ing it up, it'd be hard to tell whats under the hood








got a 2nd local car (79 rabbit w/ 2l 16v) running on megasquirt tonight as well.. so despite the weather it was a good day!

if your talking about the coolant neck on the side of the head(i think the coolant resevoir goes to this flange, get one off of an earlymk1-mk2,they are made of metal,and last much longer than the stupid plastic ones.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_
if your talking about the coolant neck on the side of the head(i think the coolant resevoir goes to this flange, get one off of an earlymk1-mk2,they are made of metal,and last much longer than the stupid plastic ones.

normally that would work, but in my case i had a custom CTS adaptor machined out of aluminum to thread the GM CTS used w/ MS into and the adaptor is shaped like the digi2 CTS sensors that sit in the water neck.. so im kinda stuck w/ that water neck.. and now it interferes w/ other thing on the engine.. hoping i have it taken care of.. but who knows..


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

I wish I worked on my Scirocco today.... as she sits in the driveway getting soaked.. 1-2 inches of rain today and tonight. 
The Bee basement is oficially FLOODED


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I wish I worked on my Scirocco today.... as she sits in the driveway getting soaked.. 1-2 inches of rain today and tonight. 
The Bee basement is oficially FLOODED









Sorry about the basement.
We're having snow AGAIN. 4-5 inches so far


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Mornin', all.
I can't sleep. Too much whistling wind, rattling my windows and making a racket.
Basement is flooded.
Garage is dry.








I'm never up this early. Sometimes, I get to bed around this time.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Sorry about the basement.
We're having snow AGAIN. 4-5 inches so far









Thanks Marc.
I'd rather have the snow at this point. 
ah well... such is life. It could be worse, some one could've spray-tagged my Scirocco!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

This weather is crap! Looks like it will almost make it to spring by the end of the week, so chins up!
BTW - I was view 50,000! Don't I get a t-shirt, shopping spree or something


_Modified by bigtavo at 6:56 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Garage is Flooded.
Basement is dry.








I installed a MASSIVE sump pump about a year ago when I got here - the basement has been dry and nice since then. Pretty good for a 122 year old house, eh?









EDIT: yes, *Communications*, your fox is in about 5" of water at this moment.










_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:02 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Garage and house are dry. Car is flooded. Garage is full of wood-refinishing projects.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

g'mornin' and happy moday all!









a bit nipply riding to work this a.m. what with the <50 degree temps and no glass in the car.









but the coffee's hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_g'mornin' and happy moday all!









a bit nipply riding to work this a.m. what with the <50 degree temps and no glass in the car.









but the coffee's hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, it's sitting pretty at about 35 here in Philly. Good thing the Scirocco is nestled all snug as a bug in a rug under her car cover. But yes, the coffee sure is hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_edit for car cover pic:_








When's primer, Carl?


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 1:30 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

What would you call this stuff we are getting? Snow? Sleet? Weird crap, I say!!
This is a helluva storm!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What would you call this stuff we are getting? Snow? Sleet? Weird crap, I say!!
This is a helluva storm!

The techincal term for this weather is #%[email protected]$#%@$%@#$%!%!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_When's primer, Carl?


some time this week. *crosses fingers*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Good morning Folks...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

IM sent!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

*yaaannnnn
cup #2 coming up


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

just got back from court for my euro plate/blue city light fiasco with a very humorous judge who asked me detailed questions about my Scirocco in front of the court.
*"Hey" he proclaimed. "A Scirocco! I remember those"* 
"Yes your honor" I said
*"Does it have round headlights or square?" said the judge*
"Round your honor"
This guy was a trip. He charged me a 100.00 fine and sent me on my way. He even looked at the date stamped digital photos I took to prove that I fixed the violation.
*"So this is it huh?"*
"yes your honor"
*"It has square headlights"*
"I changed them to the european type sir, It is considered rare by myself"
*"Well change them back son".*
I won't forget this rainy-ass morning anytime soon.







And Judge Michael Martin of course.







<---- this one's for you judge!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

so what did you get a ticket / fine for ? I'm confused.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so what did you get a ticket / fine for ? I'm confused.

sorry. I tend to do that some(all)times. Last Nov I got stopped for blue city lights and a europlate.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
sorry. I tend to do that some(all)times. Last Nov I got stopped for blue city lights and a europlate. 

You should pay the ticket with Euros.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by * Michael Bee* »_*"Well change them back son".*


bwaaahahahaha


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

bwaaahahahaha










I wanted to laugh too Carl. But I had to play nicey-nice in the court.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
You should pay the ticket with Euros.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I wanted to laugh too Carl. But I had to play nicey-nice in the court.









understood.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I've never been looked at twice for having a europlate in front.. and here in MO your supposed to have a front plate. I said fuggit... I understand the blue city lights, however I see retards running around with all kinds of neon crap all over and have never seen / heard of them getting pulled over... 
so you went to court to fight the ticket right?! I would have...
as for the TV's... don't tell me your switching back because of "the man"


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_as for the TV's... don't tell me your switching back because of "the man"









NeVAr!!!
I might put the europlate back on too


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I might put the europlate back on too









_might_?









whaddya waitin' for?!?


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Daun, it turns out I will not be coming to Cincy this year. I have noticed an issue building towards myself from another tex member over my juvenile response to his juvenile act. So rather than continue to escalate it, or worse, have it negatively affect your generous hospitality, I am out. Thank you for the invite. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
_might_?









whaddya waitin' for?!?

the rain to stop


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

David,







what the hell....







your joking right


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_David,







what the hell....







your joking right

I wish I were


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cincy and Scirocco's > personality differences and disagreements. 
This will pass. Let us know if we can help. Plan to come to cincy. Bring your car. That baggage will be gone by then.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
*Cincy and Scirocco's *> personality differences and disagreements. 


Fixed.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

man.. and thats the one thing I like about the rocco community... drama is so 1995... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
be the bigger man and show up ..........with your balls in hand!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I mean there will be no other event you go to this year where everyone there is as crazy as you about Scirocco's.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Please reconsider. I had someone from this group say some stupid and false things about me, both to me and to others. I really did want to point out to this person that they're a fool and a moron, but I think the non-confrontation route is better. I'm still going; I just have no interest in dealing with that person. You can't school a fool.
I hope you can make it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Please reconsider.


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_You can't school a fool.


+1 and +1


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Please reconsider. I had someone from this group say some stupid and false things about me, both to me and to others. I really did want to point out to this person that they're a fool and a moron, but I think the non-confrontation route is better. I'm still going; I just have no interest in dealing with that person. You can't school a fool.
I hope you can make it.

was it when people were giving you crap a couple pages ago for not wanting to drive your car in the rain


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

ok.
WHAT THE FOCK!!!!
It is quite obvious there are alot of new members in this thread and alot of old members who haven't posted much here in the forum because of some frictional issues that may have come to fruition in the past. Cincy has always been a way for all of us to forget our differences and have a good time hanging out and doing what we do best.... !DRINK BEER! ... and talk about Sciroccos. Wrench what has broke along the journey and bee FOCKING MERRY. 
Let us not let petty sophmoric issues get the better of us. I see remarks all of the time about how family oriented this forum is and I'm gosh darn happy (by golly) to be a part of it.
c'mon people.... get it together!
ok. I'm done. _for now_


_Modified by Michael Bee at 5:20 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Wow what's to bring these to Cincy for me

















*must go to germany to pick them up first*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Does Fokker still make planes? We can go to the Netherlands and buy a plane, and bring wheels back in it!
















Then we'll land at Cincy!








EDIT: Fokker is no more, but there is a new company, Rekkof Aircraft, can you guess how they got their name?










_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:09 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

*A month and a half left till Cincy!*
...and I haven't even bought the parts I need to get my car ready for the trip yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I spent Saturday under the hood despite the cold, getting the new car street legal. Swapped the 4K for an ACN transaxle. The header for a stock 16v manifold and gutted cat. Runs Fine (and quieter), but needs a bit more exhaust support.
On to the electricals (I am too sore to lift a wrench


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Like the wise man Rodney King said...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I am surprice that no one had any opinions about the Volvo lip?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am surprice that no one had any opinions about the Volvo lip? 

don't be surprised...... stache-man








so what type of V-vo did it come off of? Did you fix your fender and door? Do you like Baby Ruth's or Butterfingers?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Daun, it turns out I will not be coming to Cincy this year. I have noticed an issue building towards myself from another tex member over my juvenile response to his juvenile act. So rather than continue to escalate it, or worse, have it negatively affect your generous hospitality, I am out. Thank you for the invite. Nothing more to say.









*sigh*
It seems as though there's always a bad apple in every group ya know? And that ONE person will eventually spoil it for everyone. It sounds like you're trying to be the bigger man here Dave, but you shouldn't have to be placed in this position. I'd really like for you to attend and to have a good time. Don't let one person's actions or e-mails affect your decision so drastically.
Please reconsider.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am surprice that no one had any opinions about the Volvo lip?

















Personally I'm not feelin' it. But that's just me.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I like it!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_









Reminds me of a movie quote:
"Boy, when we get home, remind me to punch your Momma in da mouf."
Name that movie!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Smokey And The Bandit


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Smokey And The Bandit

Damn beat me to it! Suuuuumb*tch.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I wanted to laugh too Carl. But I had to play nicey-nice in the court.









I hear ya, I had a customs guy ask me this when I was driving the 16V: , "Do you own this car?" I was really tempted to reply,"Nope, she owns me."


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am surprice that no one had any opinions about the Volvo lip?

















I was waiting to lick it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The others are all positioning themselves for why they will not be there, what the hell? If you have a Scirocco, get in it and aim it towards southern Ohio in early June (or late May) That is all you need to know.
As for me? I need to get my ass in gear here and get a rad back into mine. Why they make the gearboxes so weak on asses is beyond me. Mine will never stay in gear. So what Volvo was that from? It looks like it fits really well.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_So what Volvo was that from? It looks like it fits really well. 

740 IIRC, but there was some cutting here and there......


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I like deep dams. Makes the front look more agressive. Nice Job Tony


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I like deep dams. 

Me, too. They hold deep water!








Deep "damn!" is what I often experience when working on my car.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am surprice that no one had any opinions about the Volvo lip?


Looks like a nice clean install, good job. Can't say as it works for me, but I'm all about function over form any day. Plus it's your car, so it should work for you, and who cares what the rest of us think, right?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Morning! How's everyone today? I was thinking about this scrapping stuff, and I hope the comments I made about A3 parts cars didn't offend anyone. I drive a NewBeetle so I'm used to being abused by other VW owners, shunned even. Got the rad back into my 79 last night, so that's progress.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

morning all!
got my car running on its on and driveable as far as rough maps last night. took care of most of my leaks.. but i need to figure out a way to plug/close up the little overflow nipple on the little rad. i have in my car.
anyone think a radiator shop could braze (ive never done it before) the hole shut? i tried plugging the hole, but it still seeps out a little and w/ such a small rad. i have little room for error w/ low coolant.
on a good note the weather looks a little better today on the east coast..


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_

anyone think a radiator shop could braze (ive never done it before) the hole shut? coast..

I bet they could... out of curiosity what did you try to plug it with? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am surprice that no one had any opinions about the Volvo lip?

I like it, but what's the bar behind the europlate?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
I bet they could... out of curiosity what did you try to plug it with? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i tried just putting a rubber plug over the nipple and tightening a hose clamp down on it, but it seeped out a little when under pressure. i was reading there is some kind of putty/epoxy made for something like that.. another option i thought of is hooking a overflow tank up and hiding the tank under my drivers fender. i hate how much it clogs the engine bay and that is a last ditch idea


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I like it, but what's the bar behind the europlate?

look again, then you will realize that they are one of the coolest things on that car.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

^foglight covers^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

do we have a final count yet? or at least an estimate...
can I start a poll ?
<< 110 ownership >>


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Holy hell! That's a big pic!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Holy hell! That's a big pic!!









glad i got your attention


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I'm going to try and have the Official Sign-Up Sheet up by the beginning of May. I wanted to hold off on putting it up to cut down on the "oh I can't make it, sorry" folks. Let's just say that if your car isn't pretty close to being ready by early-mid May, you aren't going to make it so DON'T sign up.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^foglight covers^









DIng, ding, ding!!!!! Virtual cookie for you ginster!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

hey now, I got it first!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_hey now, I got it first! 

_Whine, whine whine_
Typical Mk3 owner.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_hey now, I got it first! 

Oh Im sorry..... Virtual cookie for you to


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I like deep dams. Makes the front look more agressive. Nice Job Tony


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I like deep dams. Makes the front look more agressive. Nice Job Tony

Thank you. I still have to paint it to make it look better. Some trim paint will do the trick


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ Let's just say that if your car isn't pretty close to being ready by early-mid May, you aren't going to make it so DON'T sign up.









I'm still signing up. Hope springs eternal up here in Ontario's sunny south.


_Modified by Dragthis at 8:56 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Let's just say that if your car isn't pretty close to being ready by early-mid May, you aren't going to make it so DON'T sign up.


Oh Cr*p. So you're saying if we can't show in a Scirocco, don't show, is that it?!!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

Hope springs eternal up here in Ontario's sunny south.

Send some of that hope my way. Actually, screw the hope, send some of that sun my way!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Send some of that hope my way. Actually, screw the hope, send some of that sun my way!


All I can do is send good thougths and bump my post closer to the 4000 mark


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Send some of that hope my way. Actually, screw the hope, send some of that sun my way!


Okay, so I lied about the sunny part. Which daily Kia d'ya think we should drive?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning folks, lemme warm up the coffee... Dunkin Donughts coffee ain't cutting it this morning.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Thar's no pics of roccos on dis page!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good morning folks, lemme warm up the coffee... Dunkin Donughts coffee ain't cutting it this morning.

I was up a little early today so I treated myself to some Starbucks Cafe Estima. Lets just say I got a little too used to the rotgut decaf that they brew here in the office. *tweak!*
rocco content: I bought a G60 valve cover. I have some Corrado Sebrings reserved, gotta go pick them up. Need tires. Need at least some cheap front strut inserts and mounts. Oh ****, need to get the oil/coolant slurry out of the engine too!








Big ****! Need to put the interior back together. Ahhh! Coffee!!!
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress.... but not for Cincy.
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Let's just say that if your car isn't pretty close to being ready by early-mid May, you aren't going to make it so DON'T sign up.

Oh Balls! Does that mean I can sign up when my car is ready at 8:00AM June 1st??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Oh Balls! Does that mean I can sign up when my car is ready at 8:00AM June 1st??









LOL! You're always the exception Mr. Bubb.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

this thread is starting to really slow down


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

3 months.... 110pages
i think we ran out of rocco / cincy pics


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

well when you get to page 170something you can start all over again


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_well when you get to page 170something you can start all over again

what does page 170 have to do with anything ?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

we're back to the 70's when roccos were made again!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i think we ran out of rocco / cincy pics


unpossible!
[checks vast photobucket acc't]
ah...here we go:

my departure time here in orlando..._that's *a.m.* folks_.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









and just think....a _mere_ 16hrs later, straight seat-time, i was _there_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









checkin' in at the hotel

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









saw some sciroccos 'n' junk...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









drove 16 _more_ hours and got home...._a.m. again_.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










did i miss anything?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

thats almost exactly 2k miles for you gin


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_thats almost exactly 2k miles for you gin


caught that odo didja? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and that included to/from hotel and the ride into town for the car wash and breakfast.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

was that leaving the driveway / pulling into the driveway ?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Daymn!!!*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Is that the original miles?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_was that leaving the driveway / pulling into the driveway ?

as mentioned above: + a smattering of misc miles while there. and i took both pics here at the shop....i HAD to download the pics from my camera.









_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_Is that the original miles?

no it's a rebuilt cluster so deduct about 12k for actual mileage on this engine/chassis since my rebuild. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

so what are the actual miles?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_so what are the actual miles?

i'd hafta go dig up the little scribbled-on piece of paper the i recorded the actual mileage on when i started driving the yellow car.
don't laugh....because i DO know where it is.









actual mileage at this point is ~mid 40k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Timbo wants more pictures of Sciroccos at Cincy : 








Cincy 2000, my car is there somewhere.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
my departure time here in orlando..._that's *a.m.* folks_.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









and just think....a _mere_ 16hrs later, straight seat-time, i was _there_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tough guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am driving 16 hours coming from the north, but I have to split it in two, don't want to do it in one shot


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This pic is AWESOME!!








Also! I 0wned this!









_*111*_



_Modified by timbo2132 at 6:47 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Now the question is how many pages can we make this thread last.
My guess is 125 pages








Traffic jam at Cincy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
My guess is 125 pages


I'm still standing by my page 7 guess

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
218 Pages


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well, since I feel like it, I'll post every picture I've ever taken of my car







:
















































































































































_fin_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ATTENTION: Scirocco Overdose


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_ATTENTION: Scirocco Overdose

Unpossible!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_ATTENTION: Scirocco Overdose









Hum, could you be a MK3 guy spying us posing as a Scirocco guy?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Hum, could you be a MK3 guy spying us posing as a Scirocco guy?








haha nice one you got me there!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm still standing by my page 7 guess


I'm standing by mine, too:

_Quote, originally posted by *an obviously clueless sciroccojim* »_I think this'll make 40 pages by June.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Hum, could you be a MK3 guy spying us posing as a Scirocco guy?

I once owned a MK3, and I apologize for that. Phew, I feel better now








Wow this is like my fourth Cincy post


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (petebee)*

hey chris.... i saw most of those pics on your flickr account. I added you as a contact!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_
I once owned a MK3, and I apologize for that. Phew, I feel better now








Wow this is like my fourth Cincy post









I'm sorry that you had to get rid of that magnificent work of german engineering 
and here a nightly bump for getting to page 218 by June http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
I'm sorry that you had to get rid of that magnificent work of german engineering 
and here a nightly bump for getting to page 218 by June http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll further the cause with the first bump of the AM.
You guys need to wake up and get posting. Don't make me start singing the "Good Morning" song to you...








Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

I'm postin!!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm postin!!









Woo Hoo! I woke Timbo! 
Timbo, Now we have to be as loud as we can to wake the others. Do you know the song? If so, sing along with me...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

I'll post several images to wake everyone up...

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Really gives ya a feel for cincy, eh?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ 
Really gives ya a feel for cincy, eh?









and how!
Who wouldn't wanna go to this.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Well Good Morning!
Thursday already... This weekend looks to be agood one


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good lord Timbo! 89 pictures?!?!?!








makes the page impossible to reload.......
But is it time to leave yet?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But is it time to leave yet?








soon enough my friend







So G-rocco you must be ready for the trip


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm postin!!

















There's my favorite girl, hope she has a good weekend, she needs it! Maybe I can get her old bottom end fired up this weekend myself, here's hoping.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







soon enough my friend







So G-rocco you must be ready for the trip









Gimmie time to do an oil change and I'll be set.
Naturally, I've got little odds and ends I'd like to do, but the car is ready for the drive.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'll post several images to wake everyone up...


Awesome job Timbo!


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Really gives ya a feel for cincy, eh?









Yeppers! And the the best part is that you got 3 pics in of Salty's lovely wife, not that I was counting or anything...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
There's my favorite girl, hope she has a good weekend, she needs it! Maybe I can get her old bottom end fired up this weekend myself, here's hoping.

That sounds like a Scirocco lovers dream, getting someone's bottom end all fired up.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*if you read this line IM me for your prize.*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: if you read this line IM me for your prize. (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Gimmie time to do an oil change and I'll be set.
Naturally, I've got little odds and ends I'd like to do, but the car is ready for the drive. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm hoping to get my Scirocco on the road for a drive next weekend..
Still alot of work to be done before hand but with all luck I should atleast drive it up my road









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









Coffee is good... I'm so tired. I've had a long 3 days


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
And the the best part is that you got 3 pics in of Salty's lovely wife, not that I was counting or anything...









I think that's why they invented the







emoticon!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Timbo, Now we have to be as loud as we can to wake the others. Do you know the song? If so, sing along with me...


"Good morning, good morning,
I hope you're feeling swell
Good morning, good morning,
You look like hell."


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'll post several images to wake everyone up...










Really gives ya a feel for cincy, eh?









I want a Vintage Watercooled sticker for my window!!!!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

my didn't _this_ page fill up with photos fast!

mornin' ever'body.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I want a Vintage Watercooled sticker for my window!!!!!



I ordered two bumper stickers from our cafe press shop - http://www.cafepress.com/vwc
And I cut them out with a razor blade to make em look like full color vinyls!!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
"Good morning, good morning,
I hope you're feeling swell
Good morning, good morning,
You look like hell."

No, Dee, that is not the one. But I like that one too. This one is annoying as can be. My mom used to sing it when we woldn't get up for school. (Yes, we had scools way back then.)
Dave


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Why didn't I know about this before?
_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I ordered two bumper stickers from our cafe press shop - http://www.cafepress.com/vwc
And I cut them out with a razor blade to make em look like full color vinyls!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_No, Dee, that is not the one. But I like that one too. This one is annoying as can be. My mom used to sing it when we woldn't get up for school. (Yes, we had scools way back then.)

It's the only one I know.
And what's so good about this morning anyway?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Why didn't I know about this before?


It's a hidden thing in the for sale forum on vintagewatercooleds.
I don't thing Eric makes any money off of it - It's just so we can each have a shirt when Cincy comes!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It's the only one I know.
And what's so good about this morning anyway?









I was just trying to get everyone up and posting. Usually there is a flury of activity in here about the time I am in the office, but it was dead this morning. But what made the day better was all the pics that Timbo posted...

Owned... and rule #1








'Cause I love yellow Roccs and this one hasn't been posted in this thread yet...








_Modified by xavsbud at 10:31 AM 4-19-2007_


_Modified by xavsbud at 10:32 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
It's a hidden thing in the for sale forum on vintagewatercooleds.
I don't thing Eric makes any money off of it - It's just so we can each have a shirt when Cincy comes!









I ain't good with art and stuff. You design types should come up with a Cincy 2K7 design and make t-shirts that we can buy on that cafepress.com site. How cool would that be!







Very


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Here's all of Cincy 2005. Don't mind all the stray characters. It's hard to post this many pics at once!

















http://www.vintagewatercooleds...incy/
There was some cool pics of sciroccojim fixin wires there too - that's where I met him. But at the time - we lived across the country. Now we work on cars together all the time!


















_Modified by timbo2132 at 4:02 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

that was a lot of pictures


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

tim... you did 10k miles on megasquirt already?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_tim... you did 10k miles on megasquirt already?
















I haven't done 10k miles on my Scirocco ever


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I think I did around 15k last year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








I think I did 150 miles last year... That might even be on the high side


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I probably walked more than 150 miles last year


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_







***
sat4-(13).jpg[/img] 
 

I like that one!


_Modified by tcfootball at 10:59 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I probably walked more than 150 miles last year


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I put about 30k on mine last year.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_ I like that one!









well, it ain't no _wendy's_....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

well, it ain't no _wendy's_....










mmMmm cuurrrly friees


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Is Timbo parked in a handicapped spot?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
mmMmm cuurrrly friees 

Oh hell yeah... Best item on the menu


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_tim... you did 10k miles on megasquirt already?










Yep. I did the conversion in march of last year. I've driven around a lot since then. Down to Maryland a couple of times, Out to Cincy, up to Scranton, Drove to NJ like 20 times







, I drove to Ocean city, MD three times, and I drove to Denver and back, including about 270 miles while I was in Colorado over Christmas. I passed emissions with Megasquirt in September of last year, I think.
All that on the stock Chevy 350 Map, and the JBweld Coolant sensor!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Is Timbo parked in a handicapped spot?

Naw - the spot next to - no blue lines on my spot!
That was in Saint Elmo, IL


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Holy bandwidth, Timbo!
BTW, anyone see this thread in the Car Lounge?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3176984
My Scirocco:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I ain't good with art and stuff. You design types should come up with a Cincy 2K7 design and make t-shirts that we can buy on that cafepress.com site. How cool would that be!







Very









We've had a "Cincy" shirt available every year for the last several years - new design each year. Usually only available if you're here - they go quick.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Ah! Much better. It's fun postin lots o pics. But I'm done now!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bump for camping info: http://www.menloparkrandd.com/camp/


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We've had a "Cincy" shirt available every year for the last several years - new design each year. Usually only available if you're here - they go quick.

Yeah, I got stuck with a Mk1 Version. But.... that might be applicable here soon............








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeah, I got stuck with a Mk1 Version. But.... that might be applicable here soon............








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


GOT STUCK!!!! What is wrong with the kids these days.















I aways get one of each, wear them once and get some black smag on them and then they all match each other


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That sounds like a Scirocco lovers dream, getting someone's bottom end all fired up.

LOL, I guess that does sound kinda bad eh? And I don't usually swing that way either, carrots iis a girl for sure. Klaus is just so confused about who he/she is...
Anyway, being able to drive the thing would be even better, but one thing at a time eh? Oh, and on top of everything else, looks like I need an axle, or at least a boot. At any rate, I should be either very happy or very depressed by the end of the weekend, an axle I can deal with. Wish me luck, hearing that Timbo's running on the stock : 350 map is giving me hope though! 


_Modified by Dragthis at 2:32 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We've had a "Cincy" shirt available every year for the last several years - new design each year. Usually only available if you're here - they go quick.

Save an XL please!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm postin!!

















Mmmmm,, Red Cap on a red car. Stubbies rule for wrenching projects, they have a much lower centre of gravity and are less prone to accidental spillage...!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

3 hours and no posts


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Ya! I've changed that map a bit since then. I just made it fit my RPM and MAP range a bit better.
My req_fuel is set at 14.9 - That might be a bit high, but it works.
EDIT: Also - Good morning!










_Modified by timbo2132 at 6:01 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning, Timbo!
Looks like noone else is around?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Looks like noone else is around?









nope no one else is here.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Morning Timbo, Morning David, Morning Mike Bee
I'm still not awake yet *rub eyes*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mornin' yall. Got my bonrath spring caps yesterday....








Also got the required aux. input adaptor for my headdeck, so I can hook up my iRiver (fake iPod). I was gonna put it in my daily driver Jetta.... Maybe it outta go into the Scirocco in cincy road-trip preperation?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

And I will see you later today!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Mornin', all.
Installed the front euro bumper on my car this week. Rear one will be on in a few days. I have to apply some Forever Black to it.
I have to decide what to do with the front suspension. The right front strut is blown and I have to fix it before Cincy. I plan to do Bilstein Sports and replace everything else in the front end, but I don't want to do all that before Cincy, so I might just shove some Turbos in there for now.
Dunno...
Also on the agenda: windshield and dashboard. In stock.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Let me introduce my friend, sciroccojim, who takes two weeks to put eurobumpers on his car because he makes them ULTRA HYPER AWESOME PERFECT XEleventybillion.








Jus' kiddin!








Also, 
OWN


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

morning all...*yawn*

woke up a little late this morning....
basically rolled outta bed, grabbed the nearest _clean_ clothes <---*important*







splashed some water on the face, brushed my teeth *also important* and ran out the door...
hopped in the yellow car, hit the garage door opener and fired the ignition. shortly thereafter i remembered that it's friday and i won't be leaving until.....
_after_ i drag the garbage cans to the end of the driveway..._damn! forgot the recycle bin..._
but traffic was suprisingly light and i got here 5mins late...got the coffee pot started and well...

here i is.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Morning Carl...
Sound like everyday for me


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Let me introduce my friend, sciroccojim, who takes two weeks to put eurobumpers on his car because he's damn lazy.

Fixed








Actually, it's 1 year and 10 months since I got them from English Andy. It was "necessary" to sandblast and powdercoat the rebar and replace all of the hardware. Then there was the part about re-graining the scuffs with a heat gun and various tool bits.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Then there was the part about re-graining the scuffs with a heat gun and various tool bits.











ooh! ooh! do tell us (me) a story about that experience, mr ruffi...please?
edit: ^ for reals ^


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ooh! ooh! do tell us (me) a story about that experience, mr ruffi...please?

The short version is that I found out that I could get a decent finish by heating the scuffed area 'till soft with a heat gun and use the handle of a 1/4 breaker bar (which happened to have a diamond grain pattern) to create a fair looking grain reproduction. Not great, but definitely passes the 3 foot test and it's not scuffed any more. I'll try to get some snaps up in a little bit.
Edit: back in the day, when I worked for Citroen (CXA), I found I could repair CX25 bumpers by taking shaved bits and melting them onto damaged/gouged areas, then sculpt the grain pattern with a pick and a heat gun. Good clean fun.


_Modified by sciroccojim at 10:46 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

OCD is a beautiful thing sometimes..


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_OCD is a beautiful thing sometimes..









i too suffer this affliction. i blame my scirocco for this...._or maybe it made me this way..._









@ sciroccojim: thx man...that's the procedure i thought you might prescribe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_@ sciroccojim: thx man...that's the procedure i thought you might prescribe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NP.
I'll take a few pics and make a little thread about it. Unfortunately, I'll only have "after" pics, as I didn't take any before or during the procedure.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
NP.
I'll take a few pics and make a little thread about it.

groovy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*









I was looking through some old photos and I came across this picture. The car that started it all for me. What a beautiful car! Cirrus Grey 1981 S. I will hunt around to try and find more and better shots. Wiping back a tear just thinkin' about it. I was young, broke, moving to Chicago, needed cash, yada! yada! yada! Sold it to a friend. Ouch! That was me kicking myself AGAIN!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*

Holbert's! I buy parts there once-in-a-while!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Holbert's! I buy parts there once-in-a-while!









I sold cars for them back in the day (86-87) when their current location was just VW. I still know some of the guys working there. When I was there it was a country club.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
The short version is that I found out that I could get a decent finish by heating the scuffed area 'till soft with a heat gun and use the handle of a 1/4 breaker bar (which happened to have a diamond grain pattern) to create a fair looking grain reproduction. Not great, but definitely passes the 3 foot test and it's not scuffed any more. I'll try to get some snaps up in a little bit.
Edit: back in the day, when I worked for Citroen (CXA), I found I could repair CX25 bumpers by taking shaved bits and melting them onto damaged/gouged areas, then sculpt the grain pattern with a pick and a heat gun. Good clean fun.

_Modified by sciroccojim at 10:46 AM 4-20-2007_

holy crap dude! mad props for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_holy crap dude! mad props for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow Josh not bein a hater!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_
Wow Josh not bein a hater!

since when am I a hater? 
I just happen to like the mk3's but nothing against a clean rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

So who's doing what this weekend? Unfortunately for me, it's going to be a lot of yard work.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_So who's doing what this weekend?


primer/blocking/guide coat/blocking/sealer

in prep for paintage.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_So who's doing what this weekend? Unfortunately for me, it's going to be a lot of yard work.

tune maybe a little bit more, get my reverse lights working again,put the interior back together.. and maybe give her a bath for the first time in like 4 monthes


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_So who's doing what this weekend? 

Tonight, tomorrow afternoon, tomorrow eve=play music for money.
Sunday=bass fishing!!
_Finally_
Friggin' weather.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_So who's doing what this weekend? Unfortunately for me, it's going to be a lot of yard work.

Tonight: more wiring and misc crap on Klaus.
Tomorrow: Be brave and try to start him (still can't drive him anywhere), and then push him aside and shake the cobwebs out of the 16V, and maybe the Cabby too if I get her a plate. And swap the wheels back onto Klaus that I'd intended to get refinished, and see if I can figure out why the daily's summer rubber hates holding air pressure. Maybe even get ambitious and see about getting Klaus' axle grease oozing habit stopped. Yeah, enough car stuff to fill the weekend. Perhaps some light gardening but I'm pretty sick of looking at plants.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
The short version is that I found out that I could get a decent finish by heating the scuffed area 'till soft with a heat gun and use the handle of a 1/4 breaker bar (which happened to have a diamond grain pattern) to create a fair looking grain reproduction. Not great, but definitely passes the 3 foot test and it's not scuffed any more. I'll try to get some snaps up in a little bit.
Edit: back in the day, when I worked for Citroen (CXA), I found I could repair CX25 bumpers by taking shaved bits and melting them onto damaged/gouged areas, then sculpt the grain pattern with a pick and a heat gun. Good clean fun.

_Modified by sciroccojim at 10:46 AM 4-20-2007_

Thansk for this info Jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just scratched my front euro when I got it out of storage








Today?
Mr Postman brought me my EURO front and rear 16V kit valence, along with a front euro plate support thingy








Tomorrow? get the garage ready so I can remove the motor ang clean the **** for my NEW 2100cc motor


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Sunday=bass fishing!!


Catch a lunker Jim...are they still spawing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (petebee)*

oops...I meant spawning
rocco content:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (petebee)*

^^ nice!!







^^


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ nice!!







^^

X about 60 billion gajillion.
That's ONE SWEET Mk1. And hey Cathy, it's Kolibri Green!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_
Catch a lunker Jim...are they still spawning? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. Spawning? What's that? Water temp is probably barely into the 50's, if that. _"It's beeeeen a long cold, lonely winter"_ George Harrison 
Just hoping to find a few that moved up to catch some rays...the spawn might be a little late this year.
EDIT: FYI: I'm performing at Newtonfest next week....in Newtown, NC!
2nd edit: Jeeze Louise, Pete....you live right near Lake Norman.








Wanna go fishing next Sunday?










_Modified by sciroccojim at 7:30 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
X about 60 billion gajillion.
That's ONE SWEET Mk1. And hey Cathy, it's Kolibri Green!



















































It certainly is, ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif X lots and lots) and those darn green ones get under your skin SOOOOO bad. Okay, I've been away from mine for half an hour, it's just too long. More














, more work. Time to git 'er done. 
Oh, and on the topic of weekend fun?????Yeah, I have a headlight bulb for my New Beetle in my purse. How many




























will that little tech procedure require ?


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Oops...forgot about what the weather's like up there








Love to go fishing...tough to fish Lake Norman with no boat








but bring the poles and we'll find ourselves a location! Weather will be beautiful.
I've driven over a bridge that span a small sliver of the lake during lunch the last couple of days and the boat dudes are out their fishin'...argh!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Thanks for the props guys/gals. Cathy you are right...this color has grown on me. I am planning to come to Cincy so you'll all see what a good "angle" photographer I am


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_So who's doing what this weekend?

I need to figure out how to tell VWOA that they need to replace my fuel tank:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3194445
I'm hoping that the reason I can't find any for Sciroccos >84 is b/c VW bought them all to assist with the recall. _Sheesh._


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_
rocco content:









Awesome car!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Thanks for the props guys/gals. Cathy you are right...this color has grown on me. I am planning to come to Cincy so you'll all see what a good "angle" photographer I am









What's that supposed to mean? It's a MkI, right? I'll love it! Enough said.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, where the heck is everybody? It's sunny, Saturday morning, and there's wrenching to be done. Among other things.
Pitter patter....
(Morning all)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Geez! I got up so late!
Time for a hard day of work, installing power locks on G-roccos Mk2 Jetta.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thansk for this info Jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just scratched my front euro when I got it out of storage








Today?
Mr Postman brought me my EURO front and rear 16V kit valence, along with a front euro plate support thingy








Tomorrow? get the garage ready so I can remove the motor ang clean the **** for my NEW 2100cc motor









GL with the engine work there, and here's hoping it all goes well and I can see that sweet light sucking blackness at Cincy. Nothing like being unsure so close to the deadline eh? Too bad we're not closer, it'd make for a good tech day. We've still got time, right???right???

Okay, the promised edit-mania for ownage: One for our host, it's such a stress owning these cars:


The trip down rocks:

Buying a car there also rocks:

The scenery is, well, sometimes stealthy:


And then there are 365 days left till Cincy again







:

Need more? I can find some....









_Modified by Dragthis at 5:34 PM 4-21-2007_


_Modified by Dragthis at 5:38 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
GL with the engine work there, and here's hoping it all goes well and I can see that sweet light sucking blackness at Cincy. Nothing like being unsure so close to the deadline eh? Too bad we're not closer, it'd make for a good tech day. We've still got time, right???right???

I don't know. Time's running out. Every time I feel like I'm about to be ready to drive my Scirocco on a daily basis, something else requires replacement.








She's a needy girl this year.
Also - you need to edit for Ownage, Cathy!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*



scirocco*joe
She's a needy girl this year.
Also - you need to edit for Ownage said:


> She's a Scirocco, right? Goes without saying. and I know, I know, I'll put up a whack of stuff once I get done with the important stuff, you know, wrench first, edit later...(on fast lunch break right now)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
She's a Scirocco, right? Goes without saying.

I know, but I usually cap the $$ I spend at 2x her purchase price per season. I'm about to crest over that self-imposed limit.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, how many years was it off the road, after the 'incident'? Clearly you have that many years worth of catching up to do!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Well, how many years was it off the road, after the 'incident'? Clearly you have that many years worth of catching up to do!

Well, looking at it that way, you have a point. Damn Scirocco rule!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I made a little interesthing addition to rodolfo today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
GL with the engine work there, and here's hoping it all goes well and I can see that sweet light sucking blackness at Cincy. Nothing like being unsure so close to the deadline eh? Too bad we're not closer, it'd make for a good tech day. We've still got time, right???right???


No sweat, the old motor is just about out of the engine bay.
One broken stud on the exhaust manifold.
Need to clean the engine bay, 190000 miles of grime, but zero rust which is why I keep on going at it.
My timeline is to get the car back on the road in 2 weeks, and I'll stick to this. I am not going for a showcar result, altought it is pretty clean, but I want to drive it again in the rain too.
Need to order new coolant hoses (potterman?)


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Sounds like progress is being made down in Montreal, and Rodolfo's looking better than ever. I'd like to see those light louvres in person. I'll be passing on them for mine, I don't think they'll fit with the grille spoiler








And it was a good day for


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Not to sound stupid or anything, but the GTG is happening in Wilmington, OH yes, no, maybe?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

yes! We call it Cincy!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Cool, thanks, that'll help tracking down a hotel.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't believe everyone's still in bed on a beautiful Sunday morning like this. Sigh. It's just like Cincy, people always sleep through the best part of the day.
Scirocco content, Carrots has a passenger's fender again. I _think_ it's better than the old one...










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:32 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
And it was a good day for
















Yes it was a good day for







, likely will be again today. But maybe a good day for







because the car's in no shape to drive so you might as well be too?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Well I was really busy yeasterday.I added the NOS valence to the rear window, re-ran power lines for the audio etc, added a 15A Circuit Breaker, added the carpets to the trunk area.
Rigged the audio system, then played "I'm in love with my car". Appropriate I think








Today? replace the cracked dash with a less cracked dash AND finally repair the speedo and H2O gauge! AND support the exhaust.
Again i have reclaimed the skill of recognising people by their ankles...
Ahhh I love spring!
How long till Cincy?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Good Morning Folks...
I've been up since 6:00 debating whether to go to SnG.
I have to much work to get done so I'm off to make coffee than outside to work on my Scirocco


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I have to much work to get done so I'm off to make coffee than outside to work on my Scirocco









So glad to hear that last sentence, Brian! Thought we had lost you for good a couple of weeks ago. Now I need the same push in the ass! Starting to lose steam on the never ending list to be ready for CINCY!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Yeah I have so much work... So little time.. 
Emission is coming faster than Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well since I am drinking coffee and my post count is above 4k...... Good morning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Yes it was a good day for







, likely will be again today. But maybe a good day for







because the car's in no shape to drive so you might as well be too?
















Oh, I have a running Scirocco, can you see the







from there? Damn 140kph creeps up fast in that car, and she's just WAY too happy running there (90 mph for youz US folks). Yeah, that was a very nice little drive. Now back to the green guy, now that the kid's awake and my plant babies are hydrated. Of course, hthe boy''s got two hoists going on his car already. Did he remember to crack the hub nuts with the car on the ground, well, no. And his brakes are too ****ty for the task. But he has a 90bazillion dollar sled on order...Kids....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Yesterdya was very productive...
Started off with an early morning trip to Tractor supply company, to look for a license plate bracket, or a suitable substitute.
IN no particular order..
My Scirocco got an oil change.
The front bumper was removed, simple-greened, then a lame attempt at re-texturing them (thanks Jim!) and then given several coats of bumper dye. Then the front valance came off any my Euro plate holder installed. The red-stripe came off, I was going to reapply new tape with a little more precision, but I can't find the roll in the garage








Timbo was working away on the remote-power locks install on my Jetta, and I did the easy ipod adaptor installation. Whee! 
Roger came over, and he and Dan did some diagnosti work on his car to try and figure out why it had no power. A new o2 sensor and cap/rotor and it was running a little healthier. Also, Roger's car finally got it's front Euro bumper.
Roger and Timbo worked late into the night to get the car finished, but one door was no co-operating *ggrr*
THanks to anyone everyone who helped. I know I'm forgetting something!
teaser pic...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Thanks for havin me over there, Greg!
We got a lot done. Dang! 

And that red plate looks damn sweet!!

@Neptuno- 
I love your headlight mod!! I should do that! Keep my headlights from so dang many chips!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I miss the bunch at MD...... now I have a radiator issue and I know we could have knocked it out in 2hrs depending in the beer intake.....but now is just me alone in MI...... boy this sheet sucks


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Well, I drove the silver one this morning and she conned me into a wax job. And of course I'd promised the same to the daily, and black cars always want a good hand glazing first, 'specially if they're winterbeaters. So here they are after the beauty treatment:

But the big news was the green guy may just hit the road again before long, he starts and stays running at least. Thanks to Dan Bubb for the MS hardware and the excellent, patient tech support. Im not out of the woods yet, but it's certainly progress. And I owe Drew bigtime too on the mechanical end of this build, it's a classic junkyard special and promises to be a lot of fun. I'll see if I can get Klaus speaking some Japanese by tomorrow. And see if I can get him tuned enoiugh to trust for a drive to Ohio. If not, the silver one really isn't so horrible eh?
Anyway, I'm tired! t was a good weekend though, all the cars got some loving, so nobody should be throwing any hissy fits.
Cathy


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

What, nobody awake this morning???


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_What, nobody awake this morning???









Sure I am. Just haven't taken a break to check the forum yet.
Nice wax job there, you up to doing Carrots?








Cincy/Scirocco content? Mine's no closer, I looked at her yesterday. Sigh.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_What, nobody awake this morning???









Grudgingly. Got m coffee now, so I *might* live.
No new Scirocco news See Sundays review above


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

*rub eyes*
Good morning folks!







Record Temperature expected today








*85°*


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Sure I am. Just haven't taken a break to check the forum yet.
Nice wax job there, you up to doing Carrots?








Cincy/Scirocco content? Mine's no closer, I looked at her yesterday. Sigh.


Set a date buddy, set a date. or better still drop her off here at the spa for a week or so. She'll look SOOOO fine....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hell - it's 60.7° at this moment here!! This kicks ass!!
I'm gonna finally install my wideband today. I've been running my car INSANELY rich for a long time. Time to get my milage back.
The problem is that my warmup settings were way too aggressive. My car could get 42mpg on a 90° day, but 23 mpg on a 30° day.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I wish I was home working on my Scirocco








Stupid 7-5 jobs.. I hoping to get my last set of piping cut to length tonight...
All goes to the welder at my buddies work this Thursday


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning, y'all. Coffee's good, weather is beautiful, and I'm setting up for a battle with the dealership about the fuel tank recall. Here's to hoping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good luck man... Hopefully everything goes well


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I spent my weekend topless and muddy.
















Wow, did we all need a cabin/Jeepin trip. My best friend and my girl were with me, and the weather was perfect. What more could you ask for?
Oh, I know. The bank called me this morning, approved my plea for money.






















Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I spent my weekend topless and muddy.
















What more could you ask for?









Pictures of the new g/f topless and muddy


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good Morning, Brian 
How's the coffee?
no work on the Scirocco, this last weekend.








This week, the project is to put this part on the '88 GTX .

















OWNAGE PAGE 115










_Modified by 53BGTX at 6:20 AM 4-23-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

What a great weekend weather wise! It is about time! Took the car to the Show N' Go at Englishtown yesterday afternoon and I only saw 5 Sciroccos







. I did get up there a little late, but in general it was not a great show. I did score a second intake mani, so it is off to the powder coater.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

How do?
'tis 72...
Check feedback #2


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_How do?
'tis 72...
Check feedback #2

Who is aux613? Did you get a suprise with your ebay order?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_



















































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Who is aux613? Did you get a su*r*prise with your ebay order?

No, just something I found in my random roaming about the net. Back to the books...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*








This forum was falling fast... 
Cincy 2007 have you packed yet


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Not packed, however, all that remains is to wash, wax, and detail Bib. And an oil change.







(This one will NOT take 6 hours!)








Other than liquids and food, all supplies are taken care of.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

4000! Post that is, swimmin' pools, movie stars.


_Modified by bigtavo at 3:22 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

/\ Lame attempt at bumper retexturing. I need a heat gun, not a tiny hairdryer.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_/\ Lame attempt at bumper retexturing. I need a heat gun, not a tiny hairdryer.

When you come up here (if ya do) I'll have my heat gun ready.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
When you come up here (if ya do) I'll have my heat gun ready.









You need to bring that up my way timbo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well, I annihilated my front valance and broke my 16v bodykit Saturday.







I was in my driveway, pulling the car up by the garage to change the oil, and my Dad wanted to get his motorcycle out so he could ride it the next day, so I backed up to let him out. Upon my attempt at re-entry to the front of the driveway, I was over to the right just a bit too far and I hit the remains of a hedge that was encroaching on the driveway. The stump was sticking up about 3", and it hit the right front corner of my car, cracking the piece of bodykit on the pass. side fender and bending back the front valance. I was a bit pissed. 
Then, I decided to not put my car there, and change the oil at the end of the driveway by the street. I jacked the car up, drained the old oil out, and when I went to remove the filter, none of my Dad's several filter wrenches were anywhere to be seen.







Of course I have some, but they are at my Mom's house, 45 minutes away. So, I take my Dad's Volvo up to the local Wal*Mart, and get another filter wrench. Instead of taking my new Amsoil filter with me, I decide to test the fitment on the Fram filter at the store. The Fram filter has the grip on the end, and the little dimples for the cap-style wrench to go on. which the Amsoil filter does not (it's smooth on the end). However, since I didn't realize this at the time, I bought the damn thing and headed home. By this time it was getting dark, and so I begrudgingly decided to let it sit, and I would return the next day with a proper filter wrench. It was not my afternoon, to say the least.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, I annihilated my front valance <snip>


i have in my possession one (1) *used* scirocco front USDM valence to complete your bodykit. sorry i can't help you on the actual fender arch.
it is painted ginster yellow and sadly, will have to come _without_ the screwcovers at the corners...one of mine on the car broke this wkend...but i do have the valence.
it has the usual flaws seen on a d/d car: stone chips, underside crubbage...oh yeah...and holes where i had the lip bolted up.
IM if interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *shrugs*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Thanks Carl, I'm gonna see if I can't straighten mine out first. If it's knackered (<------I love that word), I might be in touch with ya.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_. If it's knackered (<------I love that word)...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Thanks Carl, I'm gonna see if I can't straighten mine out first. If it's knackered (<------I love that word), I might be in touch with ya.










diggit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
You need to bring that up my way timbo

HOw in the hell do you guys survive without heat guns? Mine has a dedicated hook next to my work bench, I seem to be always wiring something that needs heat shrink applied.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Well I was really busy yeasterday.I added the NOS valence to the rear window, re-ran power lines for the audio etc, added a 15A Circuit Breaker, added the carpets to the trunk area.
Rigged the audio system, then played "I'm in love with my car". Appropriate I think








Today? replace the cracked dash with a less cracked dash AND finally repair the speedo and H2O gauge! AND support the exhaust.
Again i have reclaimed the skill of recognising people by their ankles...
Ahhh I love spring!
How long till Cincy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
HOw in the hell do you guys survive without heat guns? Mine has a dedicated hook next to my work bench, I seem to be always wiring something that needs heat shrink applied.


I don't do wiring


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I don't do wiring










And you own a Scirocco....Veeeery interesting........


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good luck man... Hopefully everything goes well









Thanks, Brian. Unfortunately, not so perfect, since the dealership wouldn't honor the recall, but at least I got a *new* tank for ~$200. Works for me. 

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


























So, uh, Greg, didja ever take a closer look at how your foglights are mounted? Just checking. (from a request like ~5 months ago)











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:29 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

there are bracket mounted directly to the bumper at the corners that the lights mount to.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_there are bracket mounted directly to the bumper at the corners that the lights mount to.

Right; some other folks euro bumpers did not have the fog light bracket on their bumpers. Did foglights ever come stock?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

my bumpers have the brackets


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

mine do not have brackets.. or squirters


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I would swap brackets for squirters


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Workin' on da car!! Muahah!








I bet some of you have garages and paved driveways you can work in. All I have to say about that is


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

And I bet some of you have old victorian-era garages you could work in, but you don't because you're scared of what creatures may lurk within.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And I bet some of you have old victorian-era garages you could work in, but you don't because you're scared of what creatures may lurk within.









And the fact that it's filled up with abandoned 1992 volkswagens of multiple sorts!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Anyone else interested in Camping????? PM me this week!! Deadline is SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Good morning to anyone who is up...
I'm f'in shot, I feel pretty useless this morning


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Same here.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I've got my cup of Joe... Plus its pretty hot in this office








*Page 116 OWNED*
old ride



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:30 AM 4-24-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning to anyone who is up...
I'm f'in shot, I feel pretty useless this morning









So whadja get in the big box? Is that why you're tired? you had to unpack the box and install all those parts?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Box has been unpacked since last week I just haven't had time to load the pictures








Been bussy work my ass of


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Here I am, at 8:05, still no teacher for my class at 8:00
EDIT: Oh, there she is.










_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:07 AM 4-24-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

8:10 and no cop here yet. Oh wait, I think he said he was off today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_8:10 and no cop here yet. Oh wait, I think he said he was off today.

I've been up since 5:15. I had to drive to the dealership to take care of a CEL on the A3. So, here was my fun morning:
1. Leave Philly at 6:30
2. Arrive at Audi Willow Grove dealership at 7:15
3. Browse cars till dealership opens at 7:30
4. Drop off car with service guys
5. Realize that they no longer offer Audi loaners but subcontract with Enterprise
6. Drive Saturn Ion POS out of dealership parking lot at 8:00
7. Arrive at work in South Philly at 9:00
What a pain in the ass. Plus, the Saturn really is a piece. Of crap, that is. What a waste of time.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

8:52 and I'm bored.
Have stuff to do but don't want to do it.
Guess I'll go get a soda and lump the web some more.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_8:52 and I'm bored.
Have stuff to do but don't want to do it.
Guess I'll go get a soda and lump the web some more.

x2


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

6. Drive Saturn Ion POS out of dealership parking lot at 8:00
*6.5. Did e-brake slides and 5k rpm clutch dumps all through town*
7. Arrive at work in South Philly at 9:00
What a pain in the ass. Plus, the Saturn really is a piece. Of crap, that is. What a waste of time.


Fixed that for ya.







I left my g/f's place at *4:25 AM* and then woke up at 6:00 to get ready for work. I'm doing ok so far but have a feeling I might be crashing soon.
Oh yeah, I also bought a car.








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v <-- TDI in progress
81 ????








01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

So I put my key in my door lock this morning and my key got stuck in the lock. Now it just spins and I can't unlock my driver's door. Basically, it's going to be really hard to get to Cincy if I can't get in the dang car.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I put my key in my door lock this morning and my key got stuck in the lock. Now it just spins and I can't unlock my driver's door. Basically, it's going to be really hard to get to Cincy if I can't get in the dang car.

That's easy. Open the door from the inside, and then remove the door handle (stock, or mk3 style?) There is a piece shaped like an 'L' on the back that locks and unlocks the door, depending on which way it's turned. Also there is a tiny spring that sits under it.
What I suspect has happened is the screw has come loose or fallen out of the 'point' of the L. The spring isn't strictly necessary, if there's no sign of it, but it provides the return function, after you turn the key (moves it back to the vertical position)
HTH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re:  (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
. Open the door from the inside, 

By going in through the passenger side, in case it wasn't obvious.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
By going in through the passenger side, in case it wasn't obvious.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I put my key in my door lock this morning and my key got stuck in the lock. Now it just spins and I can't unlock my driver's door. Basically, it's going to be really hard to get to Cincy if I can't get in the dang car.

thats a weak attempt to get out of cincy. You're gonna have to try harder than that


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_thats a weak attempt to get out of cincy. You're gonna have to try harder than that









Fixed it! Cincy's back on... assuming the engine rebuild is done by then


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Cincy's back on... assuming the engine rebuild is done by then


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Fixed it! Cincy's back on... 

Awesome. (_was I right?_) It might be a first......


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Fixed it! Cincy's back on... assuming the engine rebuild is done by then









you can always flatbed it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
you can always flatbed it


Let me keep that in mind







your paying for that right


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

1. As mentioned by Rhett on last page, Cincy Camping Signup is coming to a close. The Deadline is upon us.
2. What kind of '81, Brendan??????????????????????????????


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Awesome. (_was I right?_) It might be a first......

Think so... kind of just took it apart and put it all back together again, that seems to fix most.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
2. What kind of '81, Brendan?????????????????????????????? 


Hmmmm,







* I *







was paying attention, it's the only kind of 81 that really matters, am I right? Excellent!!!!


_Modified by Dragthis at 3:30 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

So maybe to resuscitate this thread we could run down where we were at this time LAST year in terms of Cincy preparation. Like in reviewing my email folders from this time last year I was reminded that Carrots was in the midst of an unplanned injector pump upgrade, which involved a whole lot of unknowns about motor mounts and injector pump brackets and what not. Of course, only a few weeks prior to that I'd just completed an unplanned "intermediate shaft" swap that involved fellow listers roccit_53 and Scourge, not often I'm entertaining guests who come to help me wrench...
Anyways, a little boost control issue shouldn't slow me down at this stage of the game, right? There's still 5 weeks to go!
What, me worry?










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 3:57 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_










Could you please explain why the rear wheels aren't spaced out? This is unacceptable


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
By going in through the passenger side, in case it wasn't obvious.

Or the rear hatch if you like challenges


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Yup that picture was before I bought the Modern Lines..


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

85roccoZ400 468 
mr lee 317 
ginster86roc 286 
G-rocco 284 
timbo2132 282 
An update on post-whoredom....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Well I was really busy yeasterday.I added the NOS valence to the rear window, re-ran power lines for the audio etc, added a 15A Circuit Breaker, added the carpets to the trunk area.
Rigged the audio system, then played "I'm in love with my car". Appropriate I think








Today? replace the cracked dash with a less cracked dash AND finally repair the speedo and H2O gauge! AND support the exhaust.
Again i have reclaimed the skill of recognising people by their ankles...
Ahhh I love spring!
How long till Cincy?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

I DID not send that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_85roccoZ400 468 
mr lee 317 
ginster86roc 286 
G-rocco 284 
timbo2132 282 
An update on post-whoredom....

We alreaady knew who the real whore was


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Blending these:
Well, the real question is what number of posts will 85roccoZ400 will be up to by Cincy......over 500 for sure Id say. 
And as for where we were this time last year? Had I finally solved the CIS arschlaufen issue? Pretty sure I'm headed for more panic this year than last, we'll see. Got myself a few more things done tonight at least, I just keep picking away at it. And my car will still start and idle, and fluids seem to be staying in. For which I am thankful at this point. So Drew, which of us is in worse shape at this point, as you see it? (Assuming I can successfully install that part you have for me...)
cathy


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

woke up... got outta bed... dragged a comb across my head...
I had a dream. 
I was driving to Cincy and when I got there I was at a place that looked strangely like Bonelli Park. odd. I kept thinking to myself, wow it only took me 12 hours to drive from the EC to the WC? NICE.
what is the point of this? what does it all mean? I DON'T KNOW!! 
guess I'll go feed Luna now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

g'morning, my friend.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_g'morning, my friend.

hello sir








I think I've seen that car before.... a loooong time ago.
**sigh** ...........time


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_woke up... got outta bed... dragged a comb across my head...


Must.......
Go.....
Listen.....
to.....
Beatles....


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_woke up... got outta bed... dragged a comb across my head...
I had a dream. 
I was driving to Cincy and when I got there I was at a place that looked strangely like Bonelli Park. odd. I kept thinking to myself, wow it only took me 12 hours to drive from the EC to the WC? NICE.
what is the point of this? what does it all mean? I DON'T KNOW!! 
guess I'll go feed Luna now.

Dunno, I guess it means you're gonna make it to Cincy and it will feel just like home? Or that it'll be an easy trip? No Cincy dreams for me yet, and I'm not sure how positive they'd be at this point. Lots of unknowns....I woke up needing to confirm that I'd put three wires in the right place. Yeah, my Cincy dreams could well involve smoke at this point! 
Anyway, I get my Fronkenschteen throttle cable tonight if all goes well, then I can make vroom vroom noises with the hood closed! And a very fine hood it is, I might add








Cathy

Not sure if I've used this one already, but it's worth an xtra look anyhow: (Edit for page ownage)


_Modified by Dragthis at 4:17 AM 4-25-2007_


_Modified by Dragthis at 4:18 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Good morning Folks


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Blending these:
And as for where we were this time last year? Had I finally solved the CIS arschlaufen issue? Pretty sure I'm headed for more panic this year than 


Nope, not by this point. 4-29-2006 was the numbers day: 20-20-20-20, followed by 92-92-92-68. Replacement parts were picked up 5-03-2006, the moment of truth was on the 6th of May I think.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
So Drew, which of us is in worse shape at this point, as you see it? (Assuming I can successfully install that part you have for me...)


I'd say that Klaus is in a worse position, but has a higher probability of being in proper tune on time than Carrots does, at the rate I'm going anyways. But I'm not swapping the old turbo until I either break the one that's there or it comes down to the night before and I still don't have reliable boost control...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

In an act of shameless self-promotion, today is Secretary's day. In lieu of flowers, you can make donations to my Scirocco toy fund.
Click on my profile and see my occupation


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_In an act of *shameless* self-promotion <snip>


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Morning all, it's 7:45 and I'm playing hooky today.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Morning all, it's 7:45 and I'm playing hooky today.


*lucky*
mornin' brian. now, shoo off away from this here computer and go work on a volkswagen.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good morning Folks

Morning, y'all! I've made the switch to iced coffee. These 70-80 degree days just don't work so well for the hot stuff.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Morning all, it's 7:45 and I'm playing hooky today.

You sux







Wish I had a day off...

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
now, shoo off away from this here computer and go work on a volkswagen.


I know that's what I'd be doing


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Morning all, it's 7:45 and I'm playing hooky today.

Yeah, me too! But, I'm playing hooky because I had two wisdom teeth pulled yesterday.








The good news is I got a call from Mike Potter yesterday and my H & R coilovers are in!!








So, while I'm laying in bed in pain at least I'll visions of lowered Sciroccos with a decent ride in my head.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*








I haven't had a coffee this morning yet








I was 5 minutes late to work today







1st time all month







but the big VP saw me walkin late..
Stupid check point on the on ramp









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I've made the switch to iced coffee. 

I could go for a Ice coffee, or even a Coolada


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 5:55 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_*lucky*
shoo off away from this here computer and go work on a volkswagen.








 Mornin' Carl.
I'll think about it, after I go back to bed and take a long deserved nap.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:15 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Yeah, me too! But, I'm playing hooky because I had two wisdom teeth pulled yesterday.










OW! I remember having mine out. The taste of blood in my mouth for a week was the worst part.
And not being able to eat Wendy's!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Yeah, me too! But, I'm playing hooky because I had two wisdom teeth pulled yesterday.








The good news is I got a call from Mike Potter yesterday and my H & R coilovers are in!!








So, while I'm laying in bed in pain at least I'll visions of lowered Sciroccos with a decent ride in my head.









I recommend chewing gum as physical therapy! Enjoy the gas.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_The good news is I got a call from Mike Potter yesterday and my H & R coilovers are in!!









Ooh, and the 'living vicariously through other people's Sciroccos' continues!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Must.......
Go.....
Listen.....
to.....
Beatles....

Beatles?
I thought that was a line from The Cure... hmpf.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

The Cure is Jenny's (My Wife)'s favorite band! Don't F* with the Cure!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

don't F-asterisk the cure?
now I'm real confused.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
Beatles?



_how could you not know..._









you okay mr bee?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

*raises hand slowly*
here


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*









Not even sure what is going on here


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Not even sure what is going on here

i thought someone was taking roll call this morning.. sorry


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_don't F-asterisk the cure?
now I'm real confused.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

Hmmmm,







* I *







was paying attention, it's the only kind of 81 that really matters, am I right? Excellent!!!!

_Modified by Dragthis at 3:30 PM 4-24-2007_

You bet. An 81' S to be infact. This one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158736
Sending the money order today, shipping has been scheduled and payed for, should go on the truck next week, and 9 days or less she's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
81 Scirocco S
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

EX-cellent. Muhahahaha........
So then you'll bring that thing down here to pick up your manifold, right?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Not even sure what is going on here

like Towlie?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that looks like a sweet mee kay 1


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Don't forget to bring a towel!
....you guys wanna go get high?...

/southpark


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Don't forget to bring a towel!

ok

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_....you guys wanna go get high?...

yes


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_EX-cellent. Muhahahaha........
So then you'll bring that thing down here to pick up your manifold, right?

With any luck I will.







Lots to do between when the car arrives and Cincy and not much time!!!








Brendan
84 Scirocco 8v
81 Scirocco S
01 Jeep TJ 4.0


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i thought someone was taking roll call this morning.. sorry









Why do you take roll call every single morning? Does owning a rocco have a high enough mortality rate that you need to double check who's still here every morning?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Does owning a rocco have a high enough mortality rate that you need to double check who's still here every morning?

That's sig-worthy right there!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Why do you take roll call every single morning? Does owning a rocco have a high enough mortality rate that you need to double check who's still here every morning?

Naw, it's more like we're members of a special club, always looking out for each other. We're it's he equivilant of nodding your head and saying 'sup to the guy at the coffee shop you stop at every morning.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_ Fronkenschteen 









I thought it was Frankenstin?
No, it's Fronkenschteen.










_Modified by G-rocco at 1:06 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_ 
Why do you take roll call every single morning? Does owning a rocco have a high enough mortality rate that you need to double check who's still here every morning?



_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Naw, it's more like we're members of a special club, always looking out for each other. We're it's he equivilant of nodding your head and saying 'sup to the guy at the coffee shop you stop at every morning.

Yup.
Me: "Morning, y'all. Could I get a doughn.. say, who's that guy in the corner?"
mr lee: "Oh, that's just a3vr."
Me: "Is he talking to himself?"
G-rocco: "Yup. He's pretty much always doing that."











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 1:21 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yup.
Me: "Morning, y'all. Could I get a doughn.. say, who's that guy in the corner?"
mr lee: "Oh, that's just a3vr."
Me: "Is he talking to himself?"
G-rocco: "Yup. He's pretty much always doing that."














































That's funny stuff right there...
Edit of ownage and rule #1... Al and I arriving in Cincy 2004










_Modified by xavsbud at 1:29 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Me: "Morning, y'all. Could I get a doughn.. say, who's that guy in the corner?"
mr lee: "Oh, that's just a3vr."
Me: "Is he talking to himself?"
G-rocco: "Yup. He's pretty much always doing that."










I have the people in my office looking at me because I'm







my ass off..
Pictures for page 118










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:26 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

bwaahhahahhaha ... whats funny is that he actually talks to himself sometimes...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_bwaahhahahhaha ... whats funny is that he actually talks to himself sometimes... 


but...does he _answer_.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I have the people in my office looking at me because I'm







my ass off..


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Always glad to keep it light around here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

but...does he _answer_.....

















i duno... one day he walked around and all he kept saying to himself was "pulled fenders" over and over and over again...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i duno... one day he walked around and all he kept saying to himself was "pulled fenders" over and over and over again...
























*pulled fenders* *pulled fenders*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_















*pulled fenders* *pulled fenders*

It shall be the call of the scirocco forum... *pulled fenders... pulled fenders...*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Is there an official "I'm Definitely Going to Be In CINCY on June 2nd" sign up yet?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Is there an official "I'm Definitely Going to Be In CINCY on June 2nd" sign up yet?

Daun will have it ready in the beginning of May http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Is there an official "I'm Definitely Going to Be In CINCY on June 2nd" sign up yet?

Not yet, but I suspect VERY VERY SOON there will be.
ALso camping deadline draws neigh!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i duno... one day he walked around and all he kept saying to himself was "pulled fenders" over and over and over again...

















its ok, rob talks to himself too. He keeps going around saying "broken dubs" over and over again. But he actually answers and gets more broken dubs, or proceeds to break dubs. It varies on a weekly basis.


_Modified by a3vr at 4:01 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_








its ok, rob talks to himself too. He keeps going around saying "broken dubs" over and over again. But he actually answers and gets more broken dubs, or proceeds to break dubs. It varies on a weekly basis.

Things is KRAY-Z in the KCMO these days!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Well I have done my duty for today, I changed plugs, wires, cap, and rotor, I have crawled on the floor and gotten dirty, and I have popped the cherry of my new fire wrench. 
I amsatisfied.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I got my new tires put on today, and last night I got my TT calipers, new rotors, bearings and seals, ordered poly rear axle bushings, and the stainless hoses to use the TT calipers. I'm happy that my car will be much improves soon, but I am saddenned by the lack of money I now must suffer.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It's only money, you'll make more.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

rocco goes in for inspection tomorrow wish her luck!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

*a3vr *this is for you








Good morning to all my Scirocco E-friends...







damn rain last night stop progress on my Scirocco








^A side note^ I did have a nice lengthy phone conv. with mr lee








Well It's 7:25 am I got my cup of coffee, and I guess its time to start doing some work. 
*Go away rain* *Go away rain*

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_rocco goes in for inspection tomorrow wish her luck!

I hope all goes well










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:29 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Anybody starting packing yet?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_rocco goes in for inspection tomorrow wish her luck!

Good luck.
Well it's 6:35 and I need to take a shower and wander off to work, Feh!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Anybody starting packing yet?








Nope not yet... 
Running Car... Need a Running Car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*a3vr *this is for you








Good morning to all my Scirocco E-friends...


Good morning, G-rocco checking in. Everything is cool on my end, going to the MVA to get historic tags for the Red Baron this afternoon.
Current tags expire on Monday!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
OW! I remember having mine out. The taste of blood in my mouth for a week was the worst part.
And not being able to eat Wendy's!

















Nah, it's the general weakness that you don't expect that's the worst part. Or in my daughter's case, it was the fallout on my Mastercard when the dental plant was slow coughing up the $1600. She had all four done right after Christmas, on the heels of two caps, and a root canal/crown. So she'll pass safety now, and she's all modded up ready to go....Oh wait, this is my kid, I'd better sound more parental...








On another note, I had a dream that I finally got my modded up throttle cable from Drew and it was taller than me, and I got all tangled up in it, and it wouldn't even go on the throttle body. Gotta hate it when dreams seem so real....
On the plus side, I just added vehicle thirteen to the Frankenbuild (in theory at least, we'll see if the parts fit tonight) and it was a 16V castoff from Ben Harder's sexy MkI that drew the unlucky number, so that has to be good luck eh? LOTS to do tonight, and the challenges have not even begun yet.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Good morning, G-rocco checking in. Everything is cool on my end, going to the MVA to get historic tags for the Red Baron this afternoon.
Current tags expire on Monday!









Good morning, Greg! scirocco*joe checkin' on in as well. My new gas tank arrives today, and will (hopefully) be successfully installed on Saturday.
Anyone want to drive down to DE to help swap a suspension on a Cabriolet and replace a gas tank on a Scirocco? Meeting in center city Philly at 7:30 AM!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_It's only money, you'll make more.

I think the proper quote is "It's only money, they print the sh*t every day."


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Go away rain* *Go away rain*

Not likely - it's still raining here and set to do so all day. Should clear up tomorrow for a nice weekend. Good thing too since I'm hoping to do something I almost never do - go to a junkyard.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ Meeting in center city Philly at 7:30 AM! 

Would I be able to get a cheese steak that early?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Dropped off parts at the powder coater yesterday and some more tomorrow. I start putting in my new cams/HD V springs/cam gears/shifter refresh/short/weighted shift kit/Spark Plug wires/TT SS 2-1/4" exhaust today! Hopefully it will all be done and back together by the end of next weekend!







I have placed a pair of socks in my travel bag for Cincy. So I have offically started to pack.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun,
Do you do your power coating at your house?? Or do you have a shop??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Do you do your power coating at your house?? Or do you have a shop??


I have the setup over in the hangar, which is damn near across the street from the house. Need something done?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Would I be able to get a cheese steak that early?

Yes, yes you would. Geno's and Pat's = 24 hrs a day. C'mon down!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I have the setup over in the hangar, which is damn near across the street from the house. Need something done?

Could I possibly get something Power Coated at Cincy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Could I possibly get something Power Coated at Cincy









*maybe*
I won't do it as I'm usually just too busy to spend my time at the hangar working on car parts. However, Brad did some stuff for people last year, and would likely do a few more things this year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Actually, all of the correct convoy tools are in a bin ready to go.
(i'll bring an extra hose for ya, Mr. Bee!!)








... and some brake caliper bolts, alternator brackets, and windshield wiper arms for me ...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Completely understandable... 
The host shouldn't be power coating parts. He should be enjoying his company.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
However, Brad did some stuff for people last year, and would likely do a few more things this year.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but if not no big deal...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I won't do it as I'm usually just too busy to spend my time at the hangar working on car parts. However, Brad did some stuff for people last year, and would likely do a few more things this year.

I have a very small box of parts that I need to send out to ya for possible powder coat and Cincy pickup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll get that out in the next couple of days.
EDIT: 119...woot! _"Hey 119, that's 'retha Franklin."_










_Modified by sciroccojim at 9:15 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

^ mmmmm, glossy! ^


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
EDIT: 119...woot! _"Hey 119, that's 'retha Franklin."_


"hey *1*19?"


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
"hey *1*19?"

This time. She's an old girl.
That's why she don't remember the Queen of Soul.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^ nice pic Jim! ....soooooooooooooooo eViL









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_(i'll bring an extra hose for ya, Mr. Bee!!)










thankfully that hose is still where I replaced it and holding tight!!







A true microcosm of how the help at Cincy (especially caravaning) works. Still much gratitude to Mr. Daun for saving my precious bottom.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Actually, all of the correct convoy tools are in a bin ready to go.
(i'll bring an extra hose for ya, Mr. Bee!!)








... and some brake caliper bolts, alternator brackets, and windshield wiper arms for me ...
























Timbo is your bin big enough to fix a non running Scirocco...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm still alive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

present!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Where's A3vr? he hasn't checked in yet today


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Where's A3vr? he hasn't checked in yet today









maybe something terrible happened


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
maybe something terrible happened









Naw he probably just with his MKIII boyzzzzzz


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
This time. She's an old girl.
That's why she don't remember the Queen of Soul.

I can dig it!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I wonder how many pages the 'post' Cincy thread will be








such
good
fun.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
I can dig it!









Fagen has the same lips! Edit for better pic:










_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:09 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Gas tank has arrived:








So who's coming for the install?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'll be there for sure... but I'm only coming if there is gas to huff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Gas tank has arrived


sweet.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_but I'm only coming if there is gas to huff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that could a long way to 'splainin' things 'round here....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'll be there for sure... but I'm only coming if there is gas to huff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








weirdo







But that could explain alot


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:57 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Fagen has the same lips! Edit for better pic:










Huh. I thought that was Abe Vigoda at first....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## ONOZ (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
maybe something terrible happened









I hope so


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Actually, all of the correct convoy tools are in a bin ready to go.
(i'll bring an extra hose for ya, Mr. Bee!!)








... and some brake caliper bolts, alternator brackets, and windshield wiper arms for me ...
















Getting all new hoses and belts, I guess I can bring the old ones along in a box.
All right, I'll go put my sox in my suitcase too so I'll be packing for Cincy as well. Next week: clean underwear in the suitcase


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

you guys are packing already??
well, i do have a bunch of extra parts in a bag... belts, hoses, plugs, oil, coolant, etc etc etc... so.. in a way my car is packing.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_All right, I'll go put my sox in my suitcase too so I'll be packing for Cincy as well. Next week: clean underwear in the suitcase









Like anyone is going to believe that you wear clean underware















Dave


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Like anyone is going to believe that you wear clean underware















Dave

I don't wear them, I just carry them in my suitcase


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Please!!! I'm eating and I don't need to hear about you not wearing underwear.
That's just MITIN
More
Information
Than 
I
Needed
Must Claw Out Minds Eye


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Please!!! I'm eating and I don't need to hear about you not wearing underwear.


Bon appétit!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Basically, I have all sockets from 5mm - 30mm, both deep and shallow. 1 1/4" ratchet, two 3/8" ratchets, a 1 1/2" ratchet, and a 36" 1/2" drive breaker bar. I have all the allen sockets, two tripple square sockets for axles and headbolts. I have adjustable and chanel-lock wrenches. Screwdrivers, wire cutters and crimpers for all kinds of crimps. I have razor blades (they're useful!!), and some big tin-snips. Magnet on a stick helps. An electrical box holds wire, connectors, a DVM, more cutters, a soldering iron, and solder. I also have that timing belt tensioner tool.

I also have a box of bolts I've collected from the complete disassembley of a Mk2 scirocco minus the head bolts. I carry 2 quarts of oil, a gallon of 50/50 coolant. Spare tire, jack and two tire irons.
That's just what I carry on a regular day.

For Cincy, I'll add:
CIS-E test harness, extra radiator hoses (all of them), clamps, wire, bailing wire, a brake caliper compresser, More electrical crap too.

I'll also have a huge cooler. Yeah!








(Think I'm paranoid yet?)


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Please!!! I'm eating and I don't need to hear about you not wearing underwear.
That's just MITIN
More
Information
Than 
I
Needed
Must Claw Out Minds Eye

Aleast you can sleep well knowing that you aren't sharing a room with him for the weekend...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Got historic tags on my way home today!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Got historic tags on my way home today!

nice


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bon appétit!

But he is French, all he needs to do is open his mouth with that accent and the ladies all melt...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Anybody starting packing yet?


As if I ever totally unpack.







I tried to get certain essential Canadian goods yesterday, but no dice. I'll have to get going on that.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Damn, I didn't notice you at
that party, it was a good time eh? (Note to self, toss leather beer drinking clothes into Cincy suitcase...)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Got historic tags on my way home today!

Excellent, sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am currently awaiting my poly rear axle bushings from Potterman, and my stainless rear brake hoses (with banjo fittings) from ECS so I can swap my rear axle beam.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sending this from the Wind Tunnel, sitting beside my green guy who is getting a good rubbing from the faithful garage cat. I think more wiring is the next item, either that or dump the coolant AGAIN to install a better lower rad hose. It just never ends. And my throttle cable is in, just not hooked on the engine end up yet. Maybe I can drive before long eh?

Sounds like there are a lot of you with a decent sized "to do" list. GL getting it done eh? I'm sure not out of the woods here. Wait, I live in the woods....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Sending this from the Wind Tunnel, sitting beside my green guy who is getting a good rubbing from the faithful garage cat. I think more wiring is the next item, either that or dump the coolant AGAIN to install a better lower rad hose. It just never ends. And my throttle cable is in, just not hooked on the engine end up yet. Maybe I can drive before long eh?

Sounds like there are a lot of you with a decent sized "to do" list. GL getting it done eh? I'm sure not out of the woods here. Wait, I live in the woods....

Internet in the garage! That's the way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:57 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Working on my motor still.
Here is what I have in mind:








Back to reality


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

this thread needs a bizump


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Morning, All...
Time to wakey wakey...








Edit for first bump of the day...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

85roccoZ400 reporting for service


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Working on my motor still.
Here is what I have in mind:








Back to reality

















Well, I've given up modding the daily ( for now...she's "unUpsoluted"), but that car in the pic has a jet engine out of what again? Oh yeah, a helicopter. Now where would someone get one of them.....Hmmmmm, I wonder if (a) HeliLynx (kid's employer)would miss a nice little crate engine and (b) if the boy could cram it into the POS Jetta....Hmmmmm, wheels a turnin'
Back to reality. I still have no throttle control. How hard can this be, If JUST ONE friggin part actually bolted up in this build, it would be a miracle.








The only thing that HAS is from Mazda actually. I want, no NEED to get driving ASAP. I'll get there, just such an uphill battle.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Back to reality. I still have no throttle control. How hard can this be, If JUST ONE friggin part actually bolted up in this build, it would be a miracle.








The only thing that HAS is from Mazda actually. I want, no NEED to get driving ASAP. I'll get there, just such an uphill battle.

I think we have all felt the uphill battle before... Some of use are still feeling it


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

so thats the story morning glory?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning. Looks to be a pretty busy morning here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

How's those locks working, Greg?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

'sup y'all....

it's friday...._still hafta work tomorrow_...

but it's friday.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_How's those locks working, Greg?

So far, so good.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I want a cup of coffee








I should have made one when I got in to work..
Maybe I'll go get one on my 9:00 break


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Mornin' all, I'm running late and I don't care, I need to find me a rich woman to take care of me.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Working must suck!?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Working must suck!?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Getting up all early and crap.... not for me! lOl IM just a worthless unemployed guy right now! NEED JOB. hmmmm what to do?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Getting up all early and crap.... not for me! lOl IM just a worthless unemployed guy right now! NEED JOB. hmmmm what to do?

Well, I'm at work preparing for our first quarter close - YAY! I love Sarbanes-Oxley and the SEC, don't ya know! 
Seriously, the rain is a bitch today. Didn't we just have a Nor-easter?
In other news, I crawled under the car last night and did some pre-gas tank replacement reconnoitering. I also cleaned the area around the seam weld split and used some metal epoxy to temporarily fix the leak so I can drive the car around. Let's hope it seals!
Operation: Gas Tank Replacement - Tomorrow!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Operation: Gas Tank Replacement - Tomorrow!


I'll be having my own Operation going on...
Operation: I've got to much sh*t to do to call it one name


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'll be having my own Operation going on...
Operation: I've got to much sh*t to do to call it one name










mine is "Operation drive the balls off of the car" Finally the car is inspected and driveable for the most part. Just need to do some more tuning to get it running better and faster.
but i just realized today that my car is almost undriveable it is so stupidly low..







its funny when im scraping driving down my street on what looks to be a flat road


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
mine is "Operation drive the balls off of the car" Finally the car is inspected and driveable for the most part. Just need to do some more tuning to get it running better and faster.
but i just realized today that my car is almost undriveable it is so stupidly low..







its funny when im scraping driving down my street on what looks to be a flat road
















I know the feeling... I can't wait to drive my car again


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

it's 9am, i just stepped into a design session lasting until 12noon... 
coffee is hot, and so am i...er.. uh... gotta go


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it's 9am, i just stepped into a design session lasting until 12noon... 
coffee is hot, and so am i...er.. uh... gotta go


Oh yes you are a sexy man Rob


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Put away the pocket mirror.
One of these days they're gonna notice you spankin' it and whispering "You sexy beast you" during the meetings.
Now clean yourself up and put away the mirror and be a good boy.


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

murray if you read this thread,checked the tracking again on the parts,says scheduled delivery date is tuesday,so i guess will have to hold off until that saturday.
dunno if your free that saturday so drop me an IM and let me know.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_murray if you read this thread,checked the tracking again on the parts,says scheduled delivery date is tuesday,so i guess will have to hold off until that saturday.
dunno if your free that saturday so drop me an IM and let me know.


sent you a im.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

This page's lack of scirocco makes me

































Here's Mr Salty's fox:








We call him Salty weasel. (the dude, not the car)
(Eric Soltwedel - the guy who runs vintagewatercooleds.com)


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*



timbo2132 said:


> > I think this is the first year he's not going. We'll miss ya both!
> > Where can I get some of those VW decals for my BBS RZ'z?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Today was like Christmas! New rearview mirror, replacement driver side mirror glass, hood insulation kit, new steering wheel and shift knob. All this and all I had to do was pay for it.







Powder coating looks like it is going to be done earlier than expected and the head should be off for cam work before the day wraps! It was such a good day parts wise that I barely noticed the torrential rain and that my in-laws are visiting.







Very Happy Friday!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Today was like Christmas! 

whurr'd all that loot come from?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
whurr'd all that loot come from?

I mean seriously


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ Powder coating looks like it is going to be done earlier than expected

funny im planning a day of powder coating at my garage on Sunday. gonna powder coat a bunch of random things for the rocco that ive been meaning to get done for a while. always fun!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

how much was your hood insulation? I got quoted $117 from VW


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

so is there gonna be an official post-Cincy thread?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_so is there gonna be an official post-Cincy thread?

there were several last year...uh-huh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: for page pwnage









s'rocc content:










_Modified by ginster86roc at 4:14 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
whurr'd all that loot come from?

Stole it from kids college fund.







He'll never miss it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_how much was your hood insulation? I got quoted $117 from VW 

$120


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*









Who car is that on the end.... CT plate


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Who car is that on the end.... CT plate

name....escapes....me....at the moment.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Who car is that on the end.... CT plate

This picture proves that ribbed taillights are retarded. Everyone needs to smooth their taillights before cincy.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
This picture proves that ribbed taillights are retarded.


i wouldn't go quite _that_ far a3vr.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
name....escapes....me....at the moment.









James



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:35 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

i wouldn't go quite _that_ far a3vr.....

coming from a smooth taillight owner. idunnos, after seeing a smoothed taillight the ribs look fugly
and they look sooooo much cleaner
Seriously, all it is is a bunch of sanding. Its a good mod, everyone with stock tails should do it


_Modified by a3vr at 3:33 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
coming from a smooth taillight owner....


all the _cool kids_ are doin' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

all the _cool kids_ are doin' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so if you want to be cool, better smooth your tails


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

i'll never be as cool as a3vr


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'll never be as cool as a3vr









+ duece


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'll never be as cool as a3vr









so you're comparing a taillight to a person?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

no I'm comparing all scirocco owners to mk3 owners...
we just suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

well our taillights are smooth......


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
so if you want to be cool, better smooth your tails

























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Well at least we don't have one of these on...


















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:52 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well at least we don't have one of these on...

















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:52 PM 4-27-2007_

I have OBDI


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

OBD1?
Organic Brain Disease
Optimal Brain Damage
Online Business Directory


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
I have OBDI

























































































































which is crucial to keeping a 2.slow moving in traffic...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_OBD1?
Organic Brain Disease
Optimal Brain Damage
Online Business Directory









well technically i said obdi not obd1, so sounds like someone is trying to get a little smart on me








but here's what On-Board Diagnostics I is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Board_Diagnostics


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

noob


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_OBD1? 

Oblivious Bastards Drinking.

perhaps?
ah... I got nothin.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Who car is that on the end.... CT plate

The guy's name is Nolan is a student, here in Tampa, Don't remember what area of CT he from.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_so thats the story morning glory?

I'm just tired. I'll push through it.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
so if you want to be cool, better smooth your tails

Great! Now I have something else on my "to do" list.







Holy crap. But I think I'll just leave the white stripes, I kinda like them


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

woot new dash is in place. 
it has 1 crack, but it's better than say....50505945698421634765`9246


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

btw i just took this. my fresh trannnny. i don't think i can 1 up ginsters undercarriage shot though
















edit: 4x4 mode wins every time


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Great! Now I have something else on my "to do" list.







Holy crap. But I think I'll just leave the white stripes, I kinda like them










Bump for a nice pic


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hey there, just on a break from a failed welding effort (by the kid), and more quality bonding time with my bench vice/grinder/file. Next is to fab up a second "custom" washer, like, even normal washer's aren't doing it for me. Progress lately has been just painful. But maybe, just maybe it'll be a successful mission tonight. Still lots to do, a bit every day, even if I feel like I have a mild case of the flu.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, I got my parts in tonight, so I can put my rear beam together tomorrow and perhaps begin pulling the old one out of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have to get a tire mounted on my 4Runner (my right rear blew out last night, so I borrowed a 35" tire from a friend....tight fit.).







Fortunately, he also let me have an old 31" tire that matches my others to replace the bad one with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Hey there, just on a break from a failed welding effort (by the kid), and more quality bonding time with my bench vice/grinder/file. Next is to fab up a second "custom" washer, like, even normal washer's aren't doing it for me. Progress lately has been just painful. But maybe, just maybe it'll be a successful mission tonight. Still lots to do, a bit every day, even if I feel like I have a mild case of the flu.









Uh oh. Should have tossed the bits in the bug and come north there eh? Hang in there, it'll all come together.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Good idea, here's mine....


So, how's the weather like in the Banana Belt nowadays?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*









Summer is here!
Sciroccos are here!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Mmmm, summer, that sure looks good. I think it was a successful evening despite the setbacks, we'll see when I get the mess off the bench and back on the car I guess. Looks promising at least. For now its about






















Holy cats! I didn't get the other one edited before the next page was owned, I'll get something up on this one tomorrow, I promise!

Well, welcome from here:

Otherwise known as hell (these things are breeding here...:

But that picture makes it look even better than it is:

Pretty frightening world, isn't it....
But here's last night's triumph:

Yes, it's fabtabulous. It's missing a few parts in that picture. Here's hoping it actually works once i hook it up.
_Modified by Dragthis at 8:35 PM 4-27-2007_


_Modified by Dragthis at 7:12 AM 4-28-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Holy cats! I didn't get the other one edited before the next page was owned, I'll get something up on this one tomorrow, I promise!


Tomorrow????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Tomorrow????

Tonight!!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeehaaaah. 5:30 and I'm up chasing drunk kids out of my house. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




























Yeah, I'll be in a great mood today. I'll get to that ownage this morning. Slow dialup and a shaky USB, that's my excuse for the delay. Use my setup once and you'd totally understand. Oh my, do I feel bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Oh my, do I feel bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning









Here's hoping you get back to bed! No drunk kids here, just annoying cats and a kid with a Nintendo DS, nothing like the sound of Super Mario at 6:00am.
Scirocco/Cincy content? I'd like to get mine running and ready to drive to Cincy this weekend, really, I would!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Whelp. Almost 8am Saturday, time to build & swap front struts, then on to electrical work! (Oh joy). Only a few weekends left people!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Here's hoping you get back to bed! No drunk kids here, just annoying cats and a kid with a Nintendo DS, nothing like the sound of Super Mario at 6:00am.
Scirocco/Cincy content? I'd like to get mine running and ready to drive to Cincy this weekend, really, I would!

I did have a nap, and as for Miss Carrots, pitter patter. She's probably fretting over all of her parts ending up in this green guy of mine.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Well it's 9:30, I've been up for an hour and once I step out the door today I won't be back until after 5, my weekends suck.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Good morning folks...
Just had my coffee, and some breakfast..
Need to go pick up some parts and then it another day working on the Scirocco...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

wish I was off today....
...but I have lots of appts. setup. That means $$$$$


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_wish I was off today....
...but I have lots of appts. setup. That means $$$$$









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After today lets hope I will be 75% ready for Cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

After this weekend I hope I can actually start working on my rocco, first I have to get my dad's truck running and give it back to him.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

got home at 11 last night, happy hour turned into happy evening.
Upat 6.30, back to school at 8, done proctoring test now, time to go home and nap.
Cheers.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

it's time to cut up a scirocco......


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Whelp, anybody have any pointers for installing the races for my rear wheel bearings? I wish I had a press, but I don't, and it's after 5:00 on a saturday. I had wanted to get my rear axle all put together and ready to go in the car today, but the flat tire on my 4Runner, wanting to get my (free) replacement tire mounted, not being able to do so today, and sleeping until 1:00 kinda made that unlikely.








4Runner with borrowed spare tire content:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 5:14 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris, what's with the rock behind your front passenger side tire? bad parking brake? I never did like those pull-n-turn toyota parking breaks...
Oh and G/L getting the rear axle sorted out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

the parking brake works, the rock was to chock the wheels so it wouldn't roll away when I jacked up the back to put that huge tire on.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_the parking brake works, the rock was to chock the wheels so it wouldn't roll away when I jacked up the back to put that huge tire on.

I have two red bricks in my garage for the exact same purpose!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a somewhat good day...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=10


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Whelp, anybody have any pointers for installing the races for my rear wheel bearings? I wish I had a press, but I don't, and it's after 5:00 on a saturday. 

It can be done - I don't have a press either. A good hammer and punch will do the trick, just gotta make sure you tap it in evenly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well, crawled back under the roc now that it's warm out, took a good look at the water pump, it's brand new, by that I mean it's still bright and shiney, it hasn't seen a WI winter, and it doesn't have any oil or road grime on it even though the housing has an oil stain that flows down past the face of the water pump, so I figure the water pumps less than 2 years old.
One thing I can check off my list.
I am having trouble with the timing belt though, according to everyone I've talked to and the Bentley if I ain the notch in the v-belt pulley straight up the dimple on the back of the cam gear should line up with the top of the head, mine is sitting close to 60 deg out from the and I can't even find the dimple on the intermediate shaft gear. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

We still on this page???? What's the deal?

I am delighted to say that my driveway is now Chevy-free for the first time in a week. The sun is shining, the birds are singing, flowers are blooming...all because the General has gone away. So yesterday was about yet another clearance issue, this is all just such small piddly stuff, but it's starting to bum me out man...someday I will again drive my MkI. Not likely today. Today is about bonding with my big '88 pick-me-up. 
Three hours round trip, in a mouse infused, radio free environment with a cooldown break for the torquey big six to load furniture. YAY!!! Hope she treats me well is all I can say. She always has in the past. But the mice sure had a blast in her over the winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry about the domestic content, what can I say? VW just doesn't make a half ton, and if they did, it'd be priced too high for me anyway!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_I am delighted to say that my driveway is now Chevy-free for the first time in a week. The sun is shining, the birds are singing, flowers are blooming...all because the General has gone away. So yesterday was about yet another clearance issue, this is all just such small piddly stuff, but it's starting to bum me out man...someday I will again drive my MkI. Not likely today. Today is about bonding with my big '88 pick-me-up. 

Next time I head up to Canada, I'll know where to have a breakdown!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Next time I head up to Canada, I'll know where to have a breakdown!









Sorry, this is exclusively my breakdown zone today. I am SO pissed off at Barbie. I have "the build" without the height, I just need those extra 7 vertebrae that Barbie has. I hate that bitch. My back is SO sore from putting that throttle body on and off. If I just had a longer backbone...So I took the TB off again last night, yeah, it's dead centre at the firewall, two of the bolts are impossible to turn more than a few degrees at a time. The bottom two where you can't see them of course. My back is not happy at all. On fire is a word... I just put it back on, it moves freely on the bench, looks good. But in the car? That would be no, like, randomly sticking at full throttle. That should make driving exciting. Off it comes. Again.




























would I like cheese with that? Of course, cheddar please.








But Jim, you can visit anytime you want. (eyes up pristine new parts car...)


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Ignore that, I figured out what it was (adding clearance in one area lead to not enough in another: modify it here, screws it up there, modify it there, screws it up somewhere else...I should make a T shirt) It was an "on car" fix, for a change. Thank goodness. Am I ready to drive? Who knows, but that may actually be done. Now here's one, on a 16V throttle cable, is there a clip that holds the ball end into the hooky thing? I don't have one on my 16V and it slips out and sort of catches when the slack is taken up. This one does it too, is that normal? Anyway, good morning!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Goodmorning, it's 10.43 and I'm up after leaving a rambling message that made no real sense at 2:30.
Gotta crawl under the pu today, I hope, maybe.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ The red-stripe came off, I was going to reapply new tape with a little more precision, but I can't find the roll in the garage

















Found the red-stripe tape!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

Found the red-stripe tape!


hooooray beer


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Ignore that, I figured out what it was (adding clearance in one area lead to not enough in another: modify it here, screws it up there, modify it there, screws it up somewhere else...I should make a T shirt) It was an "on car" fix, for a change. Thank goodness. Am I ready to drive? Who knows, but that may actually be done. Now here's one, on a 16V throttle cable, is there a clip that holds the ball end into the hooky thing? I don't have one on my 16V and it slips out and sort of catches when the slack is taken up. This one does it too, is that normal? Anyway, good morning!









My Fox does that and will hold full throttle open until I can unhook the cables ball from where it gets caught on the TB. It only does it when I open the throttle on the throttle body by hand. If I pull on the cable then the ball stays seated and doesn't get hooked up. It doesn't look like there's any kind of clip to hold that ball in the TB though. As for 16V's on my GLI there isn't any clip on it either, but it stays seated without any help..... for now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

installed new minty fresh 8v taillights. Washed the car. Pulled it into the garage. Removed the d/s wiper arm, and started sanding out the rust to re-paint it.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

We might possibly be there, here's the wife's new toy. There ya go Pat, you're baby's new mommy.


















_Modified by ROBZUK at 2:47 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (ROBZUK)*

Can't wait to get her tagged!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Wait..... who are you??
Didn't that Scirocco used to live in Waldorf? THe owner sold it, he thought to someone in PA.. then wanted to know who bought it..
Anyhow - make your way over to the Capital are Scirocco thread, we're a rather close-knit bunch in there and would love to meet osme new Scirocco's!
In other news...... Whee! Happy hour! I love that the weather is nice enough to be on the deck. Makes working in the garage on the 'Rocc positevly enjoyable.
Now about that faded mars red paint....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Fired up the grill and enjoying some brats and burgers.
oh yeah, and chasing down replacement bolts.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Guys and gals, I have a decent shop here in Bel Air. If you need a hand with something, speak up, I have a press, welder and an assortment of stuff here to tear up cars and trucks, lol!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Wait..... who are you??
Didn't that Scirocco used to live in Waldorf? THe owner sold it, he thought to someone in PA.. then wanted to know who bought it..
Anyhow - make your way over to the Capital are Scirocco thread, we're a rather close-knit bunch in there and would love to meet osme new Scirocco's!
In other news...... Whee! Happy hour! I love that the weather is nice enough to be on the deck. Makes working in the garage on the 'Rocc positevly enjoyable.
Now about that faded mars red paint.... 

Not sur about Waldorf, but we just brought her home from PA today. My B-Day gift to myself, LOL.
I'll have to look y'all up. Link please?










_Modified by Booha1 at 4:15 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
Not sur about Waldorf, but we just brought her home from PA today. My B-Day gift to myself, LOL.
I'll have to look y'all up. Link please?









_Modified by Booha1 at 4:15 PM 4-29-2007_

here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=130


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Now here's one, on a 16V throttle cable, is there a clip that holds the ball end into the hooky thing? I don't have one on my 16V and it slips out and sort of catches when the slack is taken up. This one does it too, is that normal? Anyway, good morning!









Klaus will need a clip - the carat should have one. Not sure about the 16V, thought they had the same thing, but what do I know, I only have 8V. And a turbo.
P/N for the clip is 811 721 673 A, definitely on the A2 and A3 anyways.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=130


Thanks!
Hei, anybody got (or know where I can get) a hood release cable?
The end of mine's broken off and you need pliers to get the hood opened.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I got my car-waxing station set up. It's a must for anyone with a faded mars-red Scirocco car. It really does clean up nicely though.
Just cleaned out the garage and was looking around the garage, spotted to floodlights with clamp handles. New bulbs and *ta-da!* bright light on the hood enabled a test-patch. The car will once again, clean up ok. I wonder how much paint is left on the car..


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
Thanks!
Hei, anybody got (or know where I can get) a hood release cable?
The end of mine's broken off and you need pliers to get the hood opened.

Yup. Here's the link:
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...23531
Make sure you re-use the plastic clips that sit in the hood release levers. I learned the hard way and had to re-order from VW.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Sorry to interrupt you guys in you conversasion, but _just in case _you feel like watching Scirocco pictures I'll post these.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:19 PM 4-29-2007_


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:22 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









"It's Martini Time"










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:22 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















[Cheers Gang] GEORGE!!! [/Cheers Gang]


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Sorry to interrupt you guys in you conversasion, but _just in case _you feel like watching Scirocco pictures I'll post these.


















*Should I be Honored or scared??







*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_["It's Martini Time"









How do I NOT have this CD yet???















It's time to go shoping on Amazon!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What's this - I'm the first one 'checking in' on Monday morning?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good Morning...
Great weekend... Got some work done on the Scirocco.... And Yesterday I hit up the NE Dustoff in RI


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Klaus will need a clip - the carat should have one. Not sure about the 16V, thought they had the same thing, but what do I know, I only have 8V. And a turbo.
P/N for the clip is 811 721 673 A, definitely on the A2 and A3 anyways.

"The carat should have one", errr, no. It has a toally different hookup. And my 16V does not have one. But thanks for the PN, I looked in ETKA and all I saw was a "plug". Didn't think that was it. But what do I care, the car won't start. Do I get to try out that cable? That would be no. What the hell did I do?







It DID start at back when I had no cable. I'm seriously thinking about pulling off that new fuel hose and looking to see if it has a hole down the middle all the way through. Or just using that as an excuse to huff. I need a new hobby now that the car is bolted back together anyway, and huffing was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning, not much done on the rocco this weekend, but I did get the fork lowers off my Guzzi so I can replace the seals, and found out that POs in the motorcycle world are just as half assed as they are in the rocco world.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

No work on the Rocco this weekend. Went hiking with the Girl, helped a friend do a timing belt on an Audi A4 and also a turbo upgrade, then I played in an Orchestra Concert on Sunday. I guess sometime this week i should get insurance on my new arrival. Speaking of that new arrival, it ships tomorrow! yay!
Brendan


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_No work on the Rocco this weekend.


+1 
mornin' all.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Slackers








Morning Carl


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Slackers

i know...








but..._today's another day_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
i know...








but..._today's another day_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if it stop showering here I might be able to get some work done


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

at first read i saw:

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if *i* stop showering here I might be able to get some work done









and i said to myself, "self...how, and more importantly...why does he post from the shower?"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good morning, dudes! Everybody say "Happy Anniversary" to Timbo now! 2 years and counting...








That's why I've been gone the last few days - I was on a trip to the NJ shore.
And it is shore. Not coast. Not beach. Not Ocean. SHORE!! MUAHAHA!!








We visited Cape May for 3 days, and Atlantic City for a day. Twas much fun!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

+1 
mornin' all.

It's funny. last night _I_ dreamt I was doing a ginster-style repaint on my car.

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, dudes! Everybody say "Happy Anniversary" to Timbo now! 2 years and counting...








We visited Cape May for 3 days, and Atlantic City for a day. Twas much fun!!

Congrats Timbo! Did you check out the casino's at all? Play any Roulette? Remember _always bet on black_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, dudes! Everybody say "Happy Anniversary" to Timbo now! 2 years and counting...








That's why I've been gone the last few days - I was on a trip to the NJ shore.
And it is shore. Not coast. Not beach. Not Ocean. SHORE!! MUAHAHA!!








We visited Cape May for 3 days, and Atlantic City for a day. Twas much fun!!

Nice! Cape May is quaint. The Taj Mahal in Atlantic City is really the only place worth visiting over there. Although the boardwalk is nice too. I hate Jersey though, can't pump your own F'in gas!








Happy Anniversary!
-Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

sounds like things are starting off on a positive note this morning... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Good morning, dudes! Everybody say "Happy Anniversary" to Timbo now! 2 years and counting...










You are 2 YO?








Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are 2 YO?








Happy Anniversary!

















i turned 2 on 04.19.07 and totally forgot aboot it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I turned 1 yesterday and forgot about it.








5766 post/year. Is that a record? I hope not, I'm just a bored lazy dude with nothing better to do.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I feel old


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I feel old

Same here! But, not as old as *you!*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Same here! But, not as old as *you!*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I feel old

You and me both, but you've got beat by a month.



_Modified by scirocco*joe at 1:32 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Old, yes, and tired, and sick, going to the Dr. this aft.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

OK people, wtf is going on - this thread almost got bumped off the front page and there's only a month to go.
Honestly.








_Edit_ for ownage, and I guess I have to add _ANOTHER_ picture...










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 4:28 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Sounds like people are losing steam with only a month to go.
What's going on here, peeps?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








WOW, will this car be at Cincy this year ?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








WOW, will this car be at Cincy this year ?


That's Chuck's Texas Rose, and you better believe she'll be there...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Last i heard he was scotch guarding the seats. The giggle factor in THAT car is way off scale


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

I had to explain to Lori (my wife) that rose in one of the nicest MKI Roccs at Cincy each year. She heard me talking about the sultry little beast a while back and I almost got in trouble...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

here's an idea, everyone bring extra parts, someone find a shell, and build a rocco at Cincy! It'll be the official rocco forum car!


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_here's an idea, everyone bring extra parts, someone find a shell, and build a rocco at Cincy! It'll be the official rocco forum car!

good idea from a mk3 guy.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_I had to explain to Lori (my wife) that rose in one of the nicest MKI Roccs at Cincy each year. She heard me talking about the sultry little beast a while back and I almost got in trouble...









That and she thinks WE'RE weird for naming the cars. I had to console Draco when I got home, after I found out he'd been whispering to Shadow about it...










_Modified by Rocco_julie at 6:59 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Low funds means no fun in Cincy for me....this year


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Low funds means no fun in Cincy for me....this year

I don't wanna hear it... your going mister!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_Low funds means no fun in Cincy for me....this year

If I'm going, you're going. Wait....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_here's an idea, everyone bring extra parts, someone find a shell, and build a rocco at Cincy! It'll be the official rocco forum car!

Hmmm. And I just got RID of a shell this evening. Hell, it's a month out, I could find another.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Hey *a3vr* are you coming to Cincy?
You can park in the Kia area


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Well, I'm picking up the engine hoist tomorrow to start the motor rebuild. Who wants to start taking bets if I'm making it to Cincy or not?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, I'm picking up the engine hoist tomorrow to start the motor rebuild. Who wants to start taking bets if I'm making it to Cincy or not?









It depends on whether you have the parts to rebuid the motor right away?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_It depends on whether you have the parts to rebuid the motor right away?

Yep. Well.. most of them, at least. Only real wait I have is < two weeks on the camshaft.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Hey *a3vr* are you coming to Cincy?
You can park in the Kia area










he wont go... he's going to some car show in MN


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Well mr lee you have 30 days to to convence *a3vr* that Cincy is the place to be the first weekend of June.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Morning bump!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm checking in... 
Good Tuesday morning to all


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm checking in... 
Good Tuesday morning to all


such enthusiasm....








i for one, was greeted by this this morning:








notice anything that last week of the month?
*31 days and countin' y'all*.








so get them wrenches a'turnin'...getchyer paint a'sprayin'...getchyer turbos a'singin'...do whatever it is you have to do...because _it's deadline time_, folks! 
the date draws near.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ginster86roc at 7:53 AM 5-1-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
*31 days and countin' y'all*.








...getchyer paint a'sprayin'...getchyer turbos a'singin'...do whatever it is you have to do...because _it's deadline time_, folks! 
the date draws near.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You just want to finish you car so you can open the box with a clean conscience! 
I wish I could get my turbo's a singin' but I ain't got no Turbos, Liutenant Dan!
The car? Well I'm feeling good about my progress with it... it still needs some cosmetic TLC, but I could make the drive tomorrow methinks.
Yesterday I bought a folding work-bench kind of thing. Not exactly cincy-related, but I'll use it while I sand the rust off my windshield-wiper arms...


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yesterday I bought a folding work-bench kind of thing. Not exactly cincy-related, but I'll use it while I sand the rust off my windshield-wiper arms...

Huh???








Bead blasting is soo much better for this sort of thing!!








Course the plastic air deflector melts when you bake the powder coat!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ Went hiking with the Girl, helped a friend do a timing belt on an Audi A4 and also a turbo upgrade, then I played in an Orchestra Concert on Sunday. 

Wow! You're really motivated! Especially considering the Audi timing belt involved a lot more work than a Scirocco!








Well, maybe not quite as much work as this, but still......


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I wish I could get my turbo's a singin' but I ain't got no Turbos, Liutenant Dan!


I hope to have mine a singin" this weekend


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
*31 days and countin' y'all*.








so get them wrenches a'turnin'...getchyer paint a'sprayin'...getchyer turbos a'singin'...do whatever it is you have to do...because _it's deadline time_, folks! 
the date draws near.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Gotta get my motor running!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Huh???








Bead blasting is soo much better for this sort of thing!!








Course the plastic air deflector melts when you bake the powder coat!









Yeah, true. My beadblasting & powdercoating guy is tied up with other projects at the moment


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Wow! You're really motivated! Especially considering the Audi timing belt involved a lot more work than a Scirocco!








Well, maybe not quite as much work as this, but still......









Ouch, gotta do mine on the A4 too (V6)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

morning everyone.... 
max will be out of paint in less than 2 weeks (crosses fingers, knocks on wood)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Wow! You're really motivated! Especially considering the Audi timing belt involved a lot more work than a Scirocco!
Well, maybe not quite as much work as this, but still......









Yeah, it's a stupid design, but at least Audi/VW engineered the thing with the idea that the timing belt is something that you NEED to replace so everything comes apart pretty easily. The biggest trouble we had was the lower radiator hose.







Getting the turbo off was a total bitch, but I do not think we would have even attempted it if the front of the car was not taken apart. Also, I had to make fun of how tiny the stock turbo is on the 1.8t. The freakin inlet is no bigger than a 50 cent piece!







I had a T3 in the garage that will go on my TDI and I had to whip it out and show it off- it's bigger than the upgraded turbo he got.








Nothing like comparing.... sizes..... er yeah...








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Nothing like comparing.... sizes..... er yeah...








Brendan








Friday night at Cincy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yeah, true. My beadblasting & powdercoating guy is tied up with other projects at the moment









Bah - send stuff, it'll get done and back to you in plenty of time.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

I may be low on fundage by then too, but I'm not letting that stop me.
Morning all. I have the day off to "think over what I want to accomplish with the company" I had the audacity to get sick.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Quote, originally posted by Lord_Verminaard »
Nothing like comparing.... sizes..... er yeah...

To which Marc replied:

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_







Friday night at Cincy































Wow. Cincy might even be more entertaining for some of us then.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Mornin', all.
must.....make.......coffee.....
I guess I should consider getting the Scirocco out of the garage soon. I have to wash and wax it, condition the leather, install the rear euro bumper, the radio and change a front strut.
I wanted to change the windshield and dash, too and install a 3 gauge panel. I don't think I'll get around to that. Also on the list: swap in vinyl ("leather") door card inserts in place of the cloth ones and install sound deadening in the doors.
Oh, and maybe a new muffler.
Then I'll be ok for a while.







Until the front suspension redo. Gotta ride in Greg's car before I order the parts, though.
Whoa!! 125, baby!


























_Modified by sciroccojim at 9:00 AM 5-1-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Wow. Cincy might even be more entertaining for some of us then.
















What's that they say, one in ten?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_What's that they say, one in ten?









In some circles it's much higher.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Mornin', all.
must.....make.......coffee.....











You are setting the pace for this page Jim! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Can we get some high-hat action?
Ssshhhh-thk
Ssshhhh-thk
Ssshhhh-thk
I don't know if that's the onomatopoeiac spelling for a high-hat.......
Oh yeah - pre-cincy content. When I bought the folding workbench I also bought the right tools to remove the bumpers, so I don't have to borrow 'em from timbo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

tsss-tnk
tsss-tnk
tsss-tnk


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I don't know if that's the *onomatopoeiac* spelling for a high-hat......

what is up with the $5.84 words?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
what is up with the $5.84 words?
















I use SAT "word-a-day" toilet paper. It turns every bathroom visit into a learning expierence.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I use SAT "word-a-day" toilet paper. It turns every bathroom visit into a learning expierence.

that sir is very ------->








'preciate you britening my mood


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Back on the subject, SCIROCCOS :








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy 2000


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

31 days and counting!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_morning everyone.... 
max will be out of paint in less than 2 weeks (crosses fingers, knocks on wood)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

better be since I already asked for that weekend off!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

hey guys, owned a scirocco for about ten years, been to most of the shows but a few weeks ago i came acrossed a cincy thread...you have no idea how excited I got. Its been a lonely ten years because there aren't many rocco that I've seen in the philly area. I noticed 2guys in my area, scirocco joe and timbo, can't wait to meet them.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_hey guys, owned a scirocco for about ten years, been to most of the shows but a few weeks ago i came acrossed a cincy thread...you have no idea how excited I got. Its been a lonely ten years because there aren't many rocco that I've seen in the philly area. I noticed 2guys in my area, scirocco joe and timbo, can't wait to meet them.

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So are you thinking of coming to Cincy? Check out the Cincy caravan thread, leaving from your area.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121414


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
what is up with the $5.84 words?


















Psssst! I onomatopeed!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

I have but I haven't met any of the guys in my area, Timbo is mins. from me.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_I have but I haven't met any of the guys in my area, Timbo is mins. from me.


Welcome to the group! Please do check out the caravan thread. Stay away from Timbo, though. He's trouble.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

what about scirocco joe?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_what about scirocco joe?

I haven't met him, but I hear he's very dangerous.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are setting the pace for this page Jim! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I have been re-discovering my guitars.

-Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I haven't met him, but I hear he's very dangerous.

It's true. I eat houses sometimes when I'm bored.








However, I'm usually quite docile when I'm well fed with beverages in hand. 'Specially with my fellow Scirocco fans.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_I have but I haven't met any of the guys in my area, Timbo is mins. from me.


Timbo is a mythical creature. This is the only known image to exist.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Timbo is a mythical creature. This is the only known image to exist.


Har har!









Just look for the crazy-ass car out there doing this:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, man - Timbo and his gif's! 
Shoulda turned off the flash for the one pic.... the reflection off your license palte troubles me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, man - Timbo and his gif's! 
Shoulda turned off the flash for the one pic.... the reflection off your license palte troubles me









its one of those "light up" front plates


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

mebbe he can do one of my car....
all lights off
parking/city lights on
parking/city lights and fogs
fogs and low beams
fogs and high beams..
Look out deer!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

We can arrange that! - actually - IM me pics that you take yourself if ya want an animated gif out of it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Look out deer!

<DOINK>
Oh, deer.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

To the new guy:

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I haven't met him, but I hear he's very dangerous.

He's right, but actually none of them are right in the head. Cincy certainly does not help








(Sheesh, 31 days to go....)


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, man - Timbo and his gif's! 
Shoulda turned off the flash for the one pic.... the reflection off your license palte troubles me









lol, when I saw the gif, after I realized I had to re allow timbo's pics in firefox







, the first thing that came to mind was "wow, that was a brilliant idea using the flash for the license plate"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Well I finally got something done on my rocco, I installed the new timing belt and adjuster. the old adjuster was all plastic and the bearing was dry.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
lol, when I saw the gif, after I realized I had to re allow timbo's pics in firefox







, the first thing that came to mind was "wow, that was a brilliant idea using the flash for the license plate"


It isn't the flash that made the plate do that. It was his relays!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I finally got something done on my rocco, I installed the new timing belt and adjuster. _Bye, bye, Miss American Pie, the old adjuster was all plastic and the bearing was dry._

Fixed.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: rocco julie*

I have a few screws loose myself....cause I am totally inlove with my 16v. :lauhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromodify?cmd=editpost&id=38193092#gh: 


_Modified by raulito at 11:24 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (raulito)*

Well there! Welcome. There is no need to be lonely, there are a lot of us kicking around! But before someone gets on your case, there is a rulle known as rule number one. We need pictures!!!! In a bind it seems that pictures of cats will do, though beer figures fairly prominently too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Good Morning
*Edit for ownage*


























_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:21 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

turbos
turbos
turbos
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I want one.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I want one.

I have one


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

g'morning all.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I have one









I will require a turbo giggle ride at cincy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I will require a turbo giggle ride at cincy.

I should have a turbo car there either way


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Morning all 
** yawn **
Coffee is next


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hey, I'm a college graduate now! Three years of school might one day get me a job.
The grad picture:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

morning....
I'm still at home... my ride ditched me


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_morning....
I'm still at home... my ride ditched me










story on that?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

story on that?

of course.... 
since all of my dubs are broken, i don't have a ride into work. So I was sharing a car with my significant other, and I woke up 10 minutes late... and she needed to get to work. 
luckily I don't have much going on at work today and can finish up my project from home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey, I'm a college graduate now! Three years of school might one day get me a job.
The grad picture:










^^ That is why we all switch to euro bumpers ^^








Congratulation!
Now go get a job


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ So I was sharing a car with my significant other, and *I woke up 10 minutes late*... and she needed to get to work.

oh ho.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

At the rate I'm going here, I may be driving a turbo car too, and that is NOT what I want to do. I mean, I like my TDI and all, but that's just not gonna cut it. Or maybe I'll ride in a turbo Scirocco, that might work....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I woke up 10 min late this morning as well!








bizarre.
what's you excuse? Mine is staying out late on Monday night to see:








I was quite zombie-like yesterday.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_At the rate I'm going here, I may be driving a turbo car too, and that is NOT what I want to do. I mean, I like my TDI and all, but that's just not gonna cut it. Or maybe I'll ride in a turbo Scirocco, that might work....

But... but........
You have 2 Sciroccos - are both of them undergoing work?


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

good morning! did someone say...turbo scirocco? that's what the doctor ordered. I'll take two please.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

wow... you went to see CC ... thats old school dude! 
as for my "excuse"... I really don't have one. I wasn't up late or anything. I naturally have a really hard time waking up in the morning. However from her point of view I do it just to piss her off.
I can't win


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wow... you went to see CC ... thats old school dude! 
as for my "excuse"... I really don't have one. I wasn't up late or anything. I naturally have a really hard time waking up in the morning. However from her point of view I do it just to piss her off.
I can't win









Join the club man... I can't win either


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wow... you went to see CC ... thats old school dude! 

thanks. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the hard stuff..... but in small doses.
Admittedly, I could count the 'old' people on 1 hand.... including myself!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

yeah man, i quit listening to CC (and the likes) when I was 15...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*
















well. aren't *you* the adult of the thread















<----- for Rob. (over his head)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

not even close... hahhaha


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I woke up 10 min late this morning as well!








bizarre.
what's you excuse? Mine is staying out late on Monday night to see:








I was quite zombie-like yesterday.

My reason for sleeping in's more serious, had a kid nearly OD in my class yesterday (oxycontin I suspect). I am near burnout dealing with these kids and their addictions. So I took a stress day. Maybe I'll find the strength to go deal with Klaus. I'm facing the difficult challenge of finding breakfast at the moment. Laundry mountain will be next, oh the thrill. I really need to apply for my leave day eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
My reason for sleeping in's more serious, had a kid nearly OD in my class yesterday (oxycontin I suspect). I am near burnout dealing with these kids and their addictions. So I took a stress day. Maybe I'll find the strength to go deal with Klaus. I'm facing the difficult challenge of finding breakfast at the moment. Laundry mountain will be next, oh the thrill. I really need to apply for my leave day eh?

Boy, I thought I had it interesting the day I found some... ah...... _adult entertainment toys_ here at my school. That's not nearly the drama of a drug OD.
Relax, have some b'fast, climb laundry mountain, and take frequent 'rest' breaks out by the wind tunnel.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Boy, I thought I had it interesting the day I found some... ah...... _adult entertainment toys_ here at my school. That's not nearly the drama of a drug OD.
Relax, have some b'fast, climb laundry mountain, and take frequent 'rest' breaks out by the wind tunnel.

you found WHAT?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you found WHAT?










LOL, I once found the tail end of a BJ in the girl's washroom, (at the zip-up stage







) - the fellow that got suspended told his parents he was suspended for throwing snowballs. Well, there were balls involved. Hehe...<Cue Dan B> BALLS!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

stuck in training all week. boring.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

LOL, I once found the tail end of a BJ in the girl's washroom, (at the zip-up stage







) - the fellow that got suspended told his parents he was suspended for throwing snowballs. Well, there were balls involved. Hehe...<Cue Dan B> BALLS!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

LOL, I once found the tail end of a BJ in the girl's washroom, (at the zip-up stage







) - the fellow that got suspended told his parents he was suspended for throwing snowballs. Well, there were balls involved. Hehe...<Cue Dan B> BALLS!

what age are these kids ?
thats directed at you too G-rocco.... unless you think someone from your staff brought it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

well... someone thought it was a leather bracelet...
It was no bracelet. 
THis is a HS I'm at.
I lol'd at the visiual of Dan B. shouting BALLS!
Pre-cincy content: I polished up another patch of the hood last night.... *sigh* I've really got to get that car painted. I wonder if I leave it with ginster for a few months he can take care of it?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Pre-cincy content: I polished up another patch of the hood last night.... *sigh* I've really got to get that car painted. I wonder if I leave it with ginster for a few months he can take care of it?










I guess that all depends on whats in the box


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

LOL, I once found the tail end of a BJ in the girl's washroom, (at the zip-up stage







) - the fellow that got suspended told his parents he was suspended for throwing snowballs. Well, there were balls involved. Hehe...<Cue Dan B> BALLS!

I was a HS security guard for 4 years (96-00). ^^ this reminded me of the 5 boys I found in the boys room waiting on line for the 1 girl who was 'busy' in one of the stalls. She had them all lined up she did.








I'm glad I stopped that career.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I guess that all depends on whats in the box









As an old boss of mine used to say...
[thick Long Island accent]
It ain't Christmas and I ain't Santie-Claus
[/accent]
they ain't diamonds or man-jewlrey in that box.
It's a few packets of Frenches Yellow Mustard.
or not.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I think Carl will be happy to never sand a car again after all that!









I just went outside, and "water blasted" my fox intake manifold with 2500 psi of doomwater. It's lookin pretty damn nice.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ok.... what is 'doomwater' ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I just went outside, and "water blasted" my fox intake manifold with 2500 psi of doomwater. It's lookin pretty damn nice.


Pictures


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

doomwater.... 










_Modified by mr lee at 8:22 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_doomwater.... 


















similar?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

That's the ticket!!
There'll be pics in a bit...


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

that's funny I have a client named grover


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
As an old boss of mine used to say...
[thick Long Island accent]
It ain't Christmas and I ain't Santie-Claus
[/accent]
they ain't diamonds or man-jewlrey in that box.
It's a few packets of Frenches Yellow Mustard.
or not.

LOL, This stress day must be working, I just had this image of, well, never mind. There were sausages. 
And the kid in my example was a grade nine, his older, more responsible sister was mortified, rumour of the real reason for the suspension travelled quickly it seems.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

So both boy/girl were in ninth grade???
Did the girl get suspended also??


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Goodmorning all, I just got sent home for coughing all over the boss.
Picked up all sorts of goodness, a master cylinder and e-brake cables for a rear disc conversion, and new brake pads.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning all, I just got sent home for coughing all over the boss.
Picked up all sorts of goodness, a master cylinder and e-brake cables for a rear disc conversion, and new brake pads.

so you called in sick to do a rear disk conversion ? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

No, went in was coughing my lungs out without my cough meds, robatusin with codine,was sent home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
so you called in sick to do a rear disk conversion ? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Rear disk conversions are sick!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Rear disk conversions are sick!









I know, I need to get me one


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

I've had the stuff, except the mc and cables, for almost 4 years now, finally going to put on.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cincy 2006 :










I hope there will be more Sciroccos than this at this year's gathering








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif C-172


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

there were alot more then that....was that pic taken saturday morning??


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_there were alot more then that....was that pic taken saturday morning??


must have. That's me with all of the crap behind my Mk1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
must have. That's me with all of the crap behind my Mk1









Must be early, my car was not in this picture. Gotta sleep late http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

$8.75 ... daaaaaaaaamn


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

you could add one more to the pix.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_you could add one more to the pix.

Sure
























Cincy 2006


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I use SAT "word-a-day" toilet paper. It turns every bathroom visit into a learning expierence.

Sig worthy, sir.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_$8.75 ... daaaaaaaaamn

No
8.75 => quarter mile time








MK1s are _fast_, and that was with a loaded trunk










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:01 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
since all of my dubs are broken, i don't have a ride into work. So I was sharing a car with my significant other, and I woke up 10 minutes late... and she needed to get to work. 

You snooze.....you lose, Rob


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Someone send me some cheer will you? I need some pretty badly...thanks! (But I may have at least one of the problems with the car identified.Note that I didn't say fixed)
Oh, and there are some truly awesone people on this list, you know who you are.
cathy


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

thanx for the pix... looks like a good time!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_thanx for the pix... looks like a good time!

Are you going to join us this year, with your '88?


_Modified by 53BGTX at 5:46 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Someone send me some cheer will you? I need some pretty badly...thanks! 
cathy

Cheer up Lady! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cincy is almost there


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

as of now "yes", unless some emergency comes up. I am really looking forward to it. scirocco heaven.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*

Excellent!!
Be sure to add your name to the list in the Cincy caravan thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and Timbo, we're gonna need pictures of this doomwater you speak of.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Must be early, my car was not in this picture. Gotta sleep late http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Baaahhhhh! _ Get E-Z Pass.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cheer up Lady! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cincy is almost there









Yeah, there, as in not where my car will be. So in tonight's news, my car will not start. It did before, easily actually, with MS providing both spark and fuel. Dan was kind enough to work with me on the phone and it just would not even try. So I checked timing, first erroneously thinking it was off but discovering that in fact it was okay. So that was good / bad, I still have no reason why it won't go. (except it's cranking too slow, no clue why). And as an additional enjoyment, I snapped one of the clips that holds the cap on. So I'll have to swap distributors. It just will not ease up. I'm running out of time and I'm getting tired. I really feel I've put enough effort in to get some small reward, but it's just not gonna happen. So yeah, I need better cheer than that I'm afraid.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I thought that only worked in your own state.
A guy I work with had to drive a company car (with EZ Pass) to Philly and the company got a ticket in the mail because he didn't stop at a troll booth (<---unintentional, but funny so it stays). Apparently Maryland EZ Pass doesn't work in Pennsyltucky.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*








, Look forward to meeting you








- You have an IM
















My ride








OWNAGE page 128


_Modified by 53BGTX at 6:39 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*First Pics!*

I just took this today. First pics!








Almost ready for the run to Cincy! YEAH! Time to eat Honda!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Go Timbo! 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:42 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Some ass shot


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:42 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: First Pics! (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Almost ready for the run to Cincy! YEAH! Time to eat Honda!

Nice car, hopefully this one has no rust...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: First Pics! (Mtl-Marc)*









yep, Cincy is coming!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

very nice rocco!!!!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: First Pics! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice car, hopefully this one has no rust...

Not a spot! Its Ron Piepers Vic Jr. 2L 16v with MS1. Still a bit of work to be done. I am swapping the shell of draco for a decent paint job. Mars Red... Drooolll...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: First Pics! (Rocco_julie)*

















happy Julie


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_very nice rocco!!!!

+1
Looking forward to seeing that one in person, Julie!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
+1
Looking forward to seeing that one in person, Julie!

Yes sir, and she'll be in the caravaning with all of us to Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Now I remember why I'm having trouble getting my car done, I'm never home to work on it. 
Back to Petersburg, IL,...again.
So another weekend shot.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Headers are off it, so at least I can hear a cell phone ring







No stereo wired yet, ordered, but not delivered till Saturday.
The laptop is functioning, but still need to wire in the air bypass for cold starting. Man, I need a MS geek to give me a real work out on the codes.
Julie happy? Have not stopped grinning


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

nice!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

So you're brining it to Cincy right?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_No stereo wired yet, ordered, but not delivered till Saturday.
Julie happy? Have not stopped grinning









Argh, I aint got no tunes in my Scirocco








I'll be buzzing at 4500 rpm all the way to Cincy








The alpine HU (CDA-9856) I'd like to get is about half price in the US compared to how much they sell it over here








I might get one and install it at Cincy as a tech procedure


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

should i bring my canopy this year??
im thinking i should


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_should i bring my canopy this year??
im thinking i should

YES


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Sounds like a plan, call around near Cincy before you come down and have one waiting. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I might get one and install it at Cincy as a tech procedure


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

29 days till Cincy! *The heat is on!* 
























In other news, I took my first watercooled engine ever out of a car today. Fortunately, the only engine that landed on my foot today was from the 914.








The garage is getting full...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Good see you're making progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- what year is that Bug in the garage?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









Don't loose nuts and bolts buddy








Here we go, got these boys at the LCBO























HAHA funny that the can is written in French.
Spent some time in Leeds a while ago where they make this fine Ale











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:10 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

LOL, I once found the tail end of a BJ in the girl's washroom, (at the zip-up stage







) - the fellow that got suspended told his parents he was suspended for throwing snowballs. Well, there were balls involved. Hehe...<Cue Dan B> BALLS!

From Wikipedia:
Snowball, the act of spitting semen after oral sex 
Maybe he wasn't lying.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Goodmorning all, well it's 4:30 am and I'm on my way to the airport, again.
I took this job so I wouldn't have to do this, Feh!
Werll everybody have a great day.


_Modified by tmechanic at 5:11 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good Thursday Morning to all


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: First Pics! (Rocco_julie)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
luvin it! 

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Looking forward to seeing that one in person, Julie!

X eleventyzillion


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Thursday Morning to all

g'morning brian.








let's start off w/ today's weather where everyone's at today.
here in central florida we've had a couple wildfires recently. take the soot particles in the air...add some high relative humidity and calm surface winds...throw in a temperature of about 72...and you get *fog*.

visibilty = .25 mile








@ the rocco forum: how was _your_ drive today?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning all.
My drive was fine. It's getting lighter earlier now, so I hardly need my headlights when I leave at 6.15!
Scirocco content: got a wobbly shift knob. Seems those set-screws on a momo knob need some threadlock to keep them from backing out.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Morning Carl...
Weather here this morning is nice, sunny and about 50°
The ride to work was fast







I was running late








For the rest of the day... High of 67° with sunny skies..


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

it is beautiful here this morning in Charleston. Took the kids to school this morning with a temp of 74°. They are calling for a high again today of 89° with the typical high relative humidity, so with our heat index we are to feel like the mid 90s. Thank God for showers and deodorant.








Dave


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Hey look, I'm actually awake ON TIME this morning.....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Hey look, I'm actually awake ON TIME this morning.....










bahahaha


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Belated good morning to all. BTW - Weather is looking real good for the next few days (low 70s with low humidity)







SPRING FEVER IS HERE! I want my car back! NOW!


_Modified by bigtavo at 9:32 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_29 days till Cincy! *The heat is on!* 










What are you guys spraying in there?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What are you guys spraying in there?

Looks like some engine degreaser


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

morning drift
thanks Marc


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mmmmmmmmm paint!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

yeah i saw that rob...i didn't know y'all were throwin' flakes into the mix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_morning drift
thanks Marc









That drift video is wild!







I love the burn out at the end. How does he know where he is in all that smoke?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

this is my favorite drift video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggqg6q5xegE


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: First Pics! (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_










Mmmmm. Mk1 louvers = hotness. I need a set SOOOO bad.
Mornin' everyone. Sometimes you meet the coolest people in aviation... a guy dropped in yesterday late-afternoon in a WWII Boeing Stearman that he just bought in New Jersey - heading for St. Louis. He stayed at the "Official Cincy Hotel" last night, and we got to chatting this morning before he left. Turns out he also has a North American AT-6, and a P-51. Invited us to stop by his home field on the way to Wichita in September for a return of hospitality.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: First Pics! (vwdaun)*

did you say *P-51*?!?
awesome aircraft.
that would be _beyond_ cool to be able to walk around/crawl all over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_yeah i saw that rob...i didn't know y'all were throwin' flakes into the mix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

owhhhh I knew, I knew


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: First Pics! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mmmmm. Mk1 louvers = hotness. I need a set SOOOO bad.
Mornin' everyone. Sometimes you meet the coolest people in aviation... a guy dropped in yesterday late-afternoon in a WWII Boeing Stearman that he just bought in New Jersey - heading for St. Louis. He stayed at the "Official Cincy Hotel" last night, and we got to chatting this morning before he left. Turns out he also has a North American AT-6, and a P-51. Invited us to stop by his home field on the way to Wichita in September for a return of hospitality.









Hopefully when you say he "dropped in" you mean landed his plane, not parachuted.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: First Pics! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Hopefully when you say he "dropped in" you mean landed his plane, not parachuted.









LOL! Yes, the airplane (which was gorgeous) was quite usable again this morning. Mmmmm... I love the sound of old airplanes in the morning.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_yeah i saw that rob...i didn't know y'all were throwin' flakes into the mix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

black diamond pearl..oe subaru sti color


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: First Pics! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL! Yes, the airplane (which was gorgeous) was *quite usable again* this morning.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: First Pics! (vwdaun)*

Thats great Daun to here airplane stories like that


















- Scirocco content, going to look at a Mk1 today







- not this one, but it is the same color


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: First Pics! (53BGTX)*

*jealous*
in florida too. i can count on _one finger_ the number of mkIs in the orlando area.
i hope that car checks out randall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: First Pics! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_did you say *P-51*?!?

Why yes as a matter of fact, I did.









_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
that would be _beyond_ cool to be able to walk around/crawl all over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You need to come up for this then: http://www.gml2007.com/
I am SOOOO there. Goose-bumps just thinking about it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: First Pics! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_http://www.gml2007.com/

^ holy crap.^


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
what year is that Bug in the garage?

That would be my dad's 1957 bug, along with his 65 double cab (that showed up in the garage last week) and my 914.









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't loose nuts and bolts buddy 

I was definitely pulling a front mount bolt out of a hole down there...

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What are you guys spraying in there?

Foaming engine degreaser. Apparently the engine compartment didn't come from the factory coated in sludge.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's







, I used to have a German Import '56 bug, when I was in high school in Germany and bought it back to the States afterwards, it was Red also.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Belated good morning to all. BTW - Weather is looking real good for the next few days (low 70s with low humidity)







SPRING FEVER IS HERE! I want my car back! NOW!

_Modified by bigtavo at 9:32 AM 5-3-2007_

Very nice warm spring weather this morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I want one of these.... I will have one of these


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: First Pics! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_did you say *P-51*?!?
awesome aircraft.
that would be _beyond_ cool to be able to walk around/crawl all over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome is the word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had the pleasure to witness a P-51 doing several low pass flying in england several years ago.
Anybody said goosebump?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

it's been raining for the past 2 days.. and will hopefully stop tomorrow for a nice and sunny weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my wax job on the mk4 is holding up well.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it's been raining for the past 2 days.. and will hopefully stop tomorrow for a nice and sunny weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my wax job on the mk4 is holding up well.









4 days and no sun, I sure hope its still holding up


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I thought that only worked in your own state.
A guy I work with had to drive a company car (with EZ Pass) to Philly and the company got a ticket in the mail because he didn't stop at a troll booth (<---unintentional, but funny so it stays). Apparently Maryland EZ Pass doesn't work in Pennsyltucky.









That's odd, as I use my PA Turnpike issued EZ Pass every year when i drive to Maine. It works in PA>NJ>NY>CT>MA>NH>ME. Love-er-lee.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: First Pics! (ginster86roc)*









Makes me wanna get a Mk1. Cool, Julie!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

you can MD and VA to that list also

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That's odd, as I use my PA Turnpike issued EZ Pass every year when i drive to Maine. It works in PA>NJ>NY>CT>MA>NH>ME. Love-er-lee.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That's odd, as I use my PA Turnpike issued EZ Pass every year when i drive to Maine. It works in PA>NJ>NY>CT>MA>NH>ME. Love-er-lee.

Where in Maine do you go?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Looking for 130, PAGING 130.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

» Topic Participation
*4508 posts* exist in this topic.
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 518
mr lee 357 
G-rocco 321 
ginster86roc 315 
timbo2132 299 
Michael Bee 245 
Mtl-Marc 241 
vwdaun 178 
smithma7 159 
type53b_gtd 139


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

3


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

god im so bored at work!!!
however I'm participating in the silent auction... 
currently at $25 on this bad boy


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

2


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

1


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Alright it's OFFICIAL this washingtonian will be there, just booked my hotel room.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

0


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*








16VScirrocco88 stop trying to up your post count








*Ownage*











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:03 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_god im so bored at work!!!


X 2


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

just trying to get to page 130


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Alright it's OFFICIAL this washingtonian will be there, just booked my hotel room.

sweet action!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I booked my hotel so long ago I forgot which hotel I booked.







Can anyone tell me where I'm staying?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

if your @ the holiday inn... heres the infoz
HOLIDAY INN
WILMINGTON
123 GANO ROAD
WILMINGTON, OHIO 45177 
937/283-3200


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Check in time 3pm
Check out time 12pm


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_if your @ the holiday inn... heres the infoz
HOLIDAY INN
WILMINGTON
123 GANO ROAD
WILMINGTON, OHIO 45177 
937/283-3200

Daun - what is the name of the hotel you told me was where a lot of people are staying? How many choices can there be? I must have a confirmation somewhere. I am such a dope. I am too young to have a senior moment, right? Right!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Daun - what is the name of the hotel you told me was where a lot of people are staying? How many choices can there be?

'Dat be da "official" hotel, I'm guessing that's where you booked.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
'Dat be da "official" hotel, I'm guessing that's where you booked.









Which is...?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Holiday Inn


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

lmao


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

No charge.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_lmao


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Whoa. Did you ever have one of those moments when you draw a complete blank? I am staying at the Holiday Inn. Now if someone can tell me why I'm staying there again I will be all set.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

it's the "official scirocco hotel"... daun booked a block of rooms at a discounted rate a lonnnnnnnnnnng time ago.
it's alright dude, i was stoned when I made my reservations too


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it's the "official scirocco hotel"... daun booked a block of rooms at a discounted rate a lonnnnnnnnnnng time ago.
it's alright dude, i was stoned when I made my reservations too









and how does that make then different from when your posting this?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
and how does that make then different from when your posting this?

I'm at work


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm at work









and?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
















ya aiiiight today mr lee? why the melon thumpin' emoticon smiley guys?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_god im so bored at work!!!
however I'm participating in the silent auction... 
currently at $25 on this bad boy 









Will that fit inn your Scirocco?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm at work









+1 starting till midnight


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
and?









Not at home!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Will that fit inn your Scirocco?









no.. and i didn't win it anyways...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
ya aiiiight today mr lee? why the melon thumpin' emoticon smiley guys?

not as good as I could be .... but I'm @ work and can't enjoy nature. 
i sit in a cube all day and stare at my vw calender.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
no.. and i didn't win it anyways... 

















fixed


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not as good as I could be .... but I'm @ work and can't enjoy nature. 
i sit in a cube all day and stare at my vw calender.
















fixed


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not as good as I could be .... but I'm @ work and can't enjoy nature. 
i sit in a cube all day and stare at my vw calender. 

I'm with you there... I dream about what my scirocco will be if I get it done


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm with you there... I dream about what my scirocco will be *WHEN* I get it done









fixed that for ya, bri. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
no.. and i didn't win it anyways... 


all right, then go spend your money on Scirocco parts


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm with you there... I dream about what my scirocco will be if I get it done









Remember project cars are NEVER done, they are just moving from one stage of completeness to another.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







16VScirrocco88 stop trying to up your post count










+1 for mine


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Remember project cars are NEVER done, they are just moving from one stage of completeness to another.










funny, that.
me 'n' brian were talking about that _just this morning_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
too much chit-chat...not enough scirocco...
bam-splat-_*pow*_!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










and i just thought of something for the MD cardholders: anybody talked to brian page (vwleadfoot) to see if he's coming this year?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Remember project cars are NEVER done, they are just moving from one stage of completeness to another.









I'm pretty sure that by next year the car will be to the point where I just replace things that break








I've got another project coming...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm pretty sure that by next year the car will be to the point where I just replace things that break








I've got another project coming... 

I'm hoping for the same thing here bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I know the project won't be called finished but it be nice to not have to spend all my pay checks on it
*Page 131 Owned * 2 in a row











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:41 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I know the project won't be called finished but it be nice to not have to spend all my pay checks on it

Yep spend the money elsewhere.
Not only I am fixing the Scirocco, I am almost done rennovating the hou$$e








This summer I'll take it easy and _ride_ the car all over the place.
Hoping to make it to H2O as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hoping to make it to H2O as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I plan to be there as well








Also want to hit up a bunch of local shows. 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:44 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Made some serious progress on the thread today. Did anybody get any work done?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Made some serious progress on the thread today. Did anybody get any work done?

no


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
no









no


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I took pics of my Fox manifold...








Bigger TB opening
















and the cold start block-off plate up there. I have one of those on my old manifold too.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








foxy


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Did anybody get any work done?

Not as much as I should have http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_and the cold start block-off plate up there. I have one of those on my old manifold too.









Where did you get that?








I need one


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Made some serious progress on the thread today. Did anybody get any work done?

I made 1050 double sided copies; on a 42 page per minute machine.
I miss the old 81 page per minute machine!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

got Butch NYS inspected today (still 10 bucks... hmpf).
I learned that vehicles that are 25 yrs and older in NYS only qualify for a *'safety'* inspection. So, the cat-delete on mine matters not















<----- thanks Don @ Metro Auto in the PK (and BNI member)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Dat's a 1990-1993 Fox manifold.
BUT - it's made in Germany, not Brazil!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Thanks, but I meant the cold start block-off plate up there


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_got Butch NYS inspected today (still 10 bucks... hmpf).
I learned that vehicles that are 25 yrs and older in NYS only qualify for a *'safety'* inspection. So, the cat-delete on mine matters not















<----- thanks Don @ Metro Auto in the PK (and BNI member)

Mikey Bee... You're a BNI member? Awesome. Been one since the eary day sof my companies beginings...
Dave


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Morning Carl, well actually Evening Carl.
Now I remember why I work such mind numbingly long hours when I'm on the road, hotel rooms are BORING.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Mikey Bee... You're a BNI member? Awesome. Been one since the eary day sof my companies beginings...

I was inducted as the 49th member last week Mr Dave!








For those who don't care, BNI is *B*usiness *N*etworking *I*nternational. .........right Jim?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Thanks, but I meant the cold start block-off plate up there

Yeah - that plate's on them from the factory - because 87-89 foxes are CIS and later ones are Digifant.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ah! so off I go to the dealer then. thanks Timbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I want my car back!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Where its at?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Where its at?









I got 2 turntables and a microphone......


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Where its at?









oklahoma city @ shifty's shop

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I got 2 turntables and a microphone......

really... cuz 2 turntables and a mixer showed up @ my house today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oklahoma city @ *chop's* shop


Fixed


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_really... cuz 2 turntables and a mixer showed up @ my house today

_
There's a destination a little up the road
From the habitations and the towns we know
A place we saw the lights turn low
The jig-saw jazz and the get-fresh flow
Pulling out jives and jamboree handouts
Two turntables and a microphone
Bottles and cans just clap your hands just clap your hands
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
Where it's at!
[robot vocal effect] I got two turntables and a microphone
take me home with my elevator bones!
that was a good drum break
Pick yourself up off the side of the road
With your elevator bones and your whip-flash tones
Members only hyponotizers
Move through the room like ambulance drivers
Shine your shoes with your microphone blues
Hirsutes with your parachute fruits
Passing the dutchie from coast to coast
Like my man Gary Wilson rocks the most
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
There's a destination a little up the road
From the habitations and the towns we know
A place we saw the lights turn low
The jig-saw jazz and the get-fresh flow
Pulling out jives and jamboree handouts
Two turntables and a microphone
Bottles and cans and just clap your hands 
And just clap your hands
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
Where it's at!
I got two turntables and a microphone
_
I still love that song.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I still love that song.

My fav. Beck song, that whole cd is awesome.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

went to cse in oreland today and saw a beautiful rocco from nj , it had the euro spec. motor 2l. I was drooling....


_Modified by raulito at 10:52 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning all, FRIDAY! whoo-hoo!
_but why the heck am I awake so early?_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

To keep me company? I get up at 5 am every day. Sucks. Even on the weekends,,,,,


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got back from spider-man 3 *bump* oh and I finally finished putting my rear euro fender flares on.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Morning. Getting my car back today.







I will post before and after pictures.


_Modified by bigtavo at 6:57 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Just got back from spider-man 3 *bump* oh and I finally finished putting my rear euro fender flares on.

Well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on Spidey 3


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Goood Friday to all...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Scirocco content: yesterday I got my order of the funny eye-bolt for tensioning the a/c compressor. 
Whee Friday!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Friday's suck though here at work...
Can't wait to get home and work on the Scirocco


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning everyone.
The Cincy Sign-Up Page is officially up and running:
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k7.reg/
If you're definitely going, get on there!










_Modified by vwdaun at 7:39 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Friday's suck though here at work...
Can't wait to get home and work on the Scirocco

Sunny Fridays are always GREAT when you work at a high school.






















No wrenching time today either. Hopefully my latest plan of attack will pan out on the weekend. (new distributor to replace the one I broke, swap the starter, maybe the battery too, and some serious seat time in the backup plan 16V to see if it breaks too) 
I'll get this car going, it's just not gonna be soon enough if it doesn't happen real soon. I'm starting to sound like Dan/Drew. Only those two guys have running cars...but I'm still cheerful. I got some important Cincy provisions last nght too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Every sunny day when I'm at work sucks...







Where I sit is in the interior part of the building







No light to the outside world whatsoever








Plus Fridays are slow here with no production running...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Where in Maine do you go?

Boothbay Harbor, ME. The Family has a house and a boat in the lovely state of Maine. We used to charter sailboats out of Camden, Rockland and Bass Harbor, so I've been going up there for about 10-15 years now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Friday's suck though here at work...
Can't wait to get home and work on the Scirocco

I heard that. It's work that's preventing me from making yer BBQ in CT this weekend. However, I do anticipate some new exhaust goodies from TT via Peter at TheScirocco.com. Just need to send him my PP info...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_The Cincy Sign-Up Page is officially up and running

oh _hell_ yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_If you're definitely going, get on there!

done aaaand *done*!
w00t!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
oh _hell_ yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
done aaaand *done*!
w00t!

Ayup. Me too.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Good morning everyone.
The Cincy Sign-Up Page is officially up and running:
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k7.reg/
If you're definitely going, get on there!









_Modified by vwdaun at 7:39 AM 5-4-2007_


IN! I can almost taste the BBQ!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
[edit] Start of the 4th day in and:
*Frisbees* eaten: 1










That's how I read it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I'm in.... #19 to be exact! But Daun.. you didn't leave a field for your "screen name"








oh and good morning to yall.... I have a presentation to give at 1pm that will last about an hour... then I'm gone for the day!
wo0ot


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








I'm #20 want to be #21 oh well


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Sorry! It was a re-work of the old form which had been designated just for listers. I guess you could put your screen name instead. (Sorry, no way to go back & edit, you're stuck with it!)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_oh and good morning to yall.... I have a presentation to give at 1pm that will last about an hour... then I'm gone for the day!

I'm heading outta here at noon myself, hopping in the F-150 and heading for Hanibal Missouri. Call and entertain me on the drive.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good morning all, FRIDAY! whoo-hoo!
_but why the heck am I awake so early?_

Payday whoo-hoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I'm #20 want to be #21 oh well

ha ha I'm #21


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Sorry! It was a re-work of the old form which had been designated just for listers. I guess you could put your screen name instead. (Sorry, no way to go back & edit, you're stuck with it!)


I am listed twice. I am a big guy, but I don't need two spots. If someone can edit the list please do so. Sorry if I screwed someone out of the numbered slot they wanted.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

*Damn newb*


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

good morning to all? just ordered a hood scoop for my baby from summit...hope it looks cool.


_Modified by raulito at 7:47 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

very nice rocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Sorry! It was a re-work of the old form which had been designated just for listers. I guess you could put your screen name instead. (Sorry, no way to go back & edit, you're stuck with it!)


no worries daun, I know people more by their screen name than anything else... 
we still doing laminates?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_we still doing laminates?

Yes. I was going to post about this in a week or so. I'm only offering them to people who will absolutely be attending, as I don't want to ship them or get stuck with them at my expense. Stay tuned.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we still doing laminates?

More details about this please.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
More details about this please.

There will be lanyards and ID tags avilable to those who attend. Sorta like backstage passes....makes you feel all cool and stuff. Plus, it helps people figure out who the hell you are when they meet you in person.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
More details about this please.

from what i've seen... in years past everyone gets a lammie with your picture, your name, screen name...etc. Kinda like a "hello my name is" type of thing, just so everyone can put names with faces and were not all standing around going "who the hell is that"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Plus, it helps people figure out who the hell you are when they meet you in person.


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Kinda like a "hello my name is" type of thing, just so everyone can put names with faces and were not all standing around going "who the hell is that"









and it's _still_ not that easy to keep it straight...what with all the new faces and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








^the beer might have something to do with it as well...shmaybe.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
and it's _still_ not that easy to keep it straight...what with all the new faces and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








^the beer might have something to do with it as well...shmaybe.

















I am so bad with names / faces / people...etc. I know I'm gonna end up looking like a retard


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I know I'm gonna end up looking like a retard








you already do


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I am so bad with names / faces / people...etc. I know I'm gonna end up looking like a retard

*cue a3vr's insult in 5 minutes...*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I am so bad with names / faces / people...etc. I know I'm gonna end up looking like a retard


social anxiety disorder? there's meds for that you know...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I am so bad with names / faces / people...etc. I know I'm gonna end up looking like a retard

With any luck this will be trip number 7 for Carrots and I, and I probably don't know more than 10 people by name reliably. "Hey, How's it goin' eh?" works for me.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

but...that would imply that mr lee would suffer some sort of failure.
why you wishin' bad luck on the man?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_but...that would imply that mr lee would suffer some sort of failure.
why you wishin' bad luck on the man?









I'm not wishing bad luck, is just that it is a rocco and well.......................


_Modified by a3vr at 1:48 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*









Scirocco!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

oopsie!
tee hee!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

pg 133 owned by a mk3 owner, again


















_Modified by a3vr at 1:49 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's Cincy: The social anxiety medicine is Beer.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_pg 133 owned by a mk3 owner, again










I spy a MkV in the mix. Are you defecting?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I spy a MkV in the mix. Are you defecting?


not a chance


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

bump for cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

BUMP
Tomorrow is going to be the steering rack swap day.
Got me my Autotech close ratio gears this week, and will fit that into the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:56 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I just have clean up to do. The radio I ordered is at the Clinton County Airport in Wilmington OH. S**T. Daun, run over and get it for me will you?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (85roccoZ400)*

I just drove 208 miles to CT. It took SIX hours - so it felt like a LOT more.
Car is tuned like crazy now!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh yeah - Happy StarWars Day...
_huh?_
May the Fourth be with you.








My brother inflicted that joke on me... I felt I had to share it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My brother inflicted that joke on me... I felt I had to share it.

thanks for sharing


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Evening all.
Petersburg SUCKS!!!!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

set of these going on tomorrow, finally get rid the clack clack when turning


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

2:34am May 6th 2007 = 234567
droppin knowledge on the f0rumZ


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

this is crazy 133 pages.
Well I'm going to Cincy. I'm going to the track the 19 of this month then that tuesday I'm pulling the tranny and dropping off my FF tranny to get the quaife dropped in.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_2:34am May 6th 2007 = 234567
droppin knowledge on the f0rumZ









you need to lay off the drugs


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Good Morning, everybody








I have to work on my '88, it has a leaky water hose...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132 on page 7* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.
That is almost more legendary than the Dope Shizz thread in the car lounge. I think it's also more than the Lumber Jetta thread was.

>>>







<<<

I think my prediction still stands!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_pg 133 owned by a mk3 owner, again

















_Modified by a3vr at 1:49 PM 5-4-2007_


OMG!!! Where dio you live again???? LOOOK at all those parts!!!!!!! (I'm just jabbing you....mayyyyybeeeee )


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I sent an email to the editor of European Car magazine to see if they would be interested in a side bar piece about the impending Cincy GTG and east coast caravan (sorry mr lee). They did a great story in July of 2005 about the Scirocco. I will be SHOCKED if I get anything back, but you never know.
BTW - Good Morning. Heading to Mt. Holly for the car show today. Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone!


_Modified by bigtavo at 8:01 AM 5-5-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

good morning all, I have work to do on the Scirocco today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_good morning all, I have work to do on the Scirocco today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too, rear axle beam swap is underway.
I got the old one out, just gotta mount up the sway bar and one caliper and put it in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Good Morning, everybody








I have to work on my '88, it has a leaky water hose...









My work on the Scirocco is done for the day







... not fixed, have to get parts Monday. Still drive-able


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Happy Cinco de mayo! All us A4 driving fools should be doing a Puebla happy dance. Wish Klausie was.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Happy Cinco de mayo! All us A4 driving fools should be doing a Puebla happy dance. Wish Klausie was.









Did someone say A4?








Lunch break => "crabe des neiges" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
off to the garage now










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:10 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Did someone say A4?








Lunch break => "crabe des neiges" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
off to the garage now









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:10 PM 5-5-2007_

Okay, A4 chassis VW, I should know better. Yours aint no Mehican....even my lunch was more boring http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Dragthis at 5:25 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

OK, I'm done in Petersburg, for now.
Feh!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Man I plowed into the cars today. Fixed the non running 8vMKII. I smoked the fuel pump relay big time!
Most of the time I was playing with Victor, I moved the battery from the spare tire well to the side in the trunk and rebuilt power distribution there as well. Now i can have a spare!
Cut and welded a new frame for... Well, you'll see it at Cincy. Still waiting for parts to arrive....


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 5:17 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

How can this thread be damn near to the bottom of the page? Can't have that....
Cincy news: Port-o-lets have been arranged. That just about takes care of my major preparations.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Is YOUR car ready for Cincy?




























Big road trip!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

got the bonrath lowering spring perches on today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is YOUR car ready for Cincy?




























Big road trip!









Not yet, but here's a pic from last week.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is YOUR car ready for Cincy?




























Big road trip!









Well.... they all run and drive, just some don't go very far.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is YOUR car ready for Cincy?




























Big road trip!










Sure, my bug's always ready to go.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is YOUR car ready for Cincy?




























Big road trip!









Just had an(other) A3 Golf roll into the place. Can you say parts donor? Of course you can. And Cath, it's silver, like the last one, so no worries about bad juju.
Long and short of it, my _Scirocco_ isn't ready yet, but I did get a turbo drilled and tapped for the EGT probe, pre-turbine, now I have to swap that unit with the one currently on the car. And sort out the weak links in the boost tubing. And then there's that funky noise, is it a tire or a wheel bearing, some diagnosis required there.
Add that up with everything else on the to-do list, and, well...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Sure, my bug's always ready to go.


That was BIG not BUG. Morning all!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Good Sunday Morning to all... I think I'm a little hungover








*Page 134 own3d*


































































































_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:56 AM 5-6-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
That was BIG not BUG. Morning all!

Nope, it was bug.
This one:

So much "brighter" now. I just used the 18mm flat wrench and the dirty deed was done.....


_Modified by Dragthis at 6:39 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Nobody's had anything to say about Scirocco's or pre-cincy antics for 10 hours!?!?!?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Terrible isnt it. 
I ran new cables from trunk to dash, then figured out how to secure the carpets along the door sill. Adhesive velco. If I need access, its an easy pull and re-attach! Looks much better.
The new radio SHOULD be here tomorrow. Ahhhh tunes....


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Nobody's had anything to say about Scirocco's or pre-cincy antics for 10 hours!?!?!?

No idea what that's about. Everyone's too busy with the panic wrenching I suppose. (I just focused on the panic part) I'll report on my day once I get some pictures going, okay?
Alright, first I got all bummed out about the non running state of my MkI. And bothered a couple of the best technical advisors around. they told me to suck it up and fix the car. Which I did not do. but I put this one right in front of Klaus and proceeded to some pre-Cincy prep. Windows and interior mainly:

Then I moved that one and did a repeat on this one. I would never let her think that she was the chosen one for the trip, but let's call her an alternate. A strong alternate









Think Klaus got the hint?
And one more gratuitous interior shot, pretty well stock.

Anyway, then I cleaned up the garage. I found this little clue to the non running, though this is not the actual cause because it came from a part that had been removed a few months ago. Heck, it may be another wild goose chase, and it's the related part that I think was the issue.. Can you tell what it is? 

There...some new stuff to keep this thread bumped up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Dragthis at 6:56 PM 5-6-2007_


_Modified by Dragthis at 7:11 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
So much "brighter" now. I just used the 18mm flat wrench and the dirty deed was done.....
_Modified by Dragthis at 6:39 PM 5-6-2007_

What the ... ???!!!!???
Looks like a perfect spot for a cold air intake.
So, you were changing the bulb and knew it would be faster to go in from the FRONT?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
What the ... ???!!!!???
Looks like a perfect spot for a cold air intake.
So, you were changing the bulb and knew it would be faster to go in from the FRONT?
















That is the normal way to change a dead Beetle headlamp bulb. Looks like fun eh?





















Now you see why I look fiorward to doing one eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

And look forward to doing it often, because it seems like every Beetle I see has a headlight burned out.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And look forward to doing it often, because it seems like every Beetle I see has a headlight burned out.









They just leave them because it's such a mission to change them. "I'll take German engineers I'd like to slap for $1000, Jim".


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Think Klaus got the hint?
And one more gratuitous interior shot, pretty well stock.



Oh, I see you got the steering wheel fitted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

If you can find all *six* Scirocco parts in this photograph, I'll find you a special prize at Cincy, '07 or '08, whenever I make it.
















_Note #1: air-cooled cars are not Scirocco parts.
Note #2: this is kind of a trick question, if you can really find all of them, I applaud._

On that note, the engine is completely torn apart, on the stand and ready for it's "reconditioning". Just waiting on a new waterpump, camshaft and some poly bushings.
I'm also starting to wonder if I really have the skills to perform a fifth gear swap, or if I should just drive to Cincy at 3500rpm. 


_Modified by cholland_ at 11:26 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Rodolfo looks nice on this shot


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_If you can find all *six* Scirocco parts in this photograph, I'll find you a special prize at Cincy, '07 or '08, whenever I make it.










oem scirocco front grille
1.8 8v engine
scirocco hood
rain gutters (leaning against the back wall)
window seal (on the workbench w/ all the arisol cans)
horn on the bottom right hand corner of the pic.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

The first three are right... the other three I believe are figments of your imagination.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I see a tranny on the floor there...so that would be the fourth. And there's oil on the floor, tha could be from a Scirocco, but I'm guessing the culprit had the engine in the back


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Oh, I see you got the steering wheel fitted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yep, I finally got the adapter, which looked a whole lot like the splined sleeve I'd already pulled from my Passat. I really like it, and really don't care who does not








Anyway, any guesses on the small metallic bit?



_Modified by Dragthis at 4:18 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Good Morning 
Doesn't look good for me







Left side Kia parking


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning 
Doesn't look good for me







Left side Kia parking









What's the deal?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Shaddup and don't give up hope yet! We still have May 19!!
That rocco WILL run!! I'LL MAKE IT RUN!!
Even if you have to use a digifant distributor to get to cincy, we'll deal with your coilpack later.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

mornin' gang


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Yep, I finally got the adapter, which looked a whole lot like the splined sleeve I'd already pulled from my Passat. I really like it, and really don't care who does not









You'll get no complaints from me. I have that same steering wheel. It sounds like you got the same adapter fitted to your column as well to make the A1 -> A2 spline conversion. Looks great!


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Anyway, any guesses on the small metallic bit?



Hmmm, oval, eh? I'm drawing a blank. Anyone else?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Chunk of intermediate shaft? I was unaware that Anson had been working in your garage though...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Yep, I finally got the adapter, which looked a whole lot like the splined sleeve I'd already pulled from my Passat. I really like it, and really don't care who does not









I too think this is the most beautifull steering wheel that can be fitted to a MKII. Yours being one of the most beautiful MKII around, so what a nice combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only problem I had was that I could only find one with the red 16V logo, and I have an 8V car








Until I found this on ebay.de http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Writing says "Volkswagen Motorsport" just like the shift knob


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:06 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

morning to all! another wonderful day in the philly area.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oem scirocco front grille
1.8 8v engine
scirocco hood
rain gutters (leaning against the back wall)
window seal (on the workbench w/ all the arisol cans)
horn on the bottom right hand corner of the pic.

scirocco tranny close to the 914 front wheel
bodykit valence leaning against the back wall
Scirocco windshield leaning against the back of the red beetle, (transparent, hard to make the outline, you have to squint really hard against your monitor to see it)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*

Yes, it is!
I just got inside from mowing.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Very nice steering wheel, Marc and Cathy. Reminds me (a little bit) of the Momo Daytona 4 I have..


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning all, it's Monday, Feh!
Looking more and more like I'll be flying into Cincy.


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:05 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Lokking more and more like I'll be flying into Cincy.

Whyzzat?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I've been out of town almost continually since the 6th of March, haven't had a solid weekend to work on the old girl.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I too think this is the most beautifull steering wheel that can be fitted to a MKII. Yours being one of the most beautiful MKII around, so what a nice combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only problem I had was that I could only find one with the red 16V logo, and I have an 8V car








Until I found this on ebay.de http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Writing says "Volkswagen Motorsport" just like the shift knob

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:06 AM 5-7-2007_

my favorite wheel as well, i have one on its way from Germany shortly... also have a 2nd VW Motorsport schroth race harness to match my other one i have already... i have a little bit of a parts.. "ahem" whording problem...


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

got my package from bigtavo today(matt i told ya what it was on saturday).
nice scirocco mix included as well(thanks jeff).
-Kenny


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

scirocco mix ?


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_scirocco mix ?

music disc.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Anyway, any guesses on the small metallic bit?









Distributor cap graphite center plunger??








Oh, I know. I cheated!








Ownage! Ownage!








Rule #1










_Modified by J. Daniel at 12:15 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been putting together my Cincy '07 mix....
Just ordered a glass-polishing kit. We'll see if it can clean out the scratches and 22 years of road sand-blasting on the windsheild.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

lawnmover is in the shop for another week-2weeks...my front and backyard look like the amazon.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Ownage! Ownage!








Rule #1










Now that is a nice manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of paint prep work did you do so it sticks and does not peel?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What kind of paint prep work did you do so it sticks and does not peel?

My guess it was powder coated


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
My guess it was powder coated









water color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Now that is a nice manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of paint prep work did you do so it sticks and does not peel?

Thanks Marc!
It's powdercoated, but the prep was just one step short of polishing the manifold. After welding up some holes and removing protrusions that weren't needed I had to smooth up the rest of it to match those areas. Ended up with a lot of hand sanding! Way more work than I had anticipated.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I too think this is the most beautifull steering wheel that can be fitted to a MKII. Yours being one of the most beautiful MKII around, so what a nice combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:06 AM 5-7-2007_

Well, I didn;t even want an aftermarket wheel till I saw yours. I just had to have one then. And your car aint too shabby there either eh? Mutual admiration society we have going on here.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Distributor cap graphite center plunger??








Oh, I know. I cheated!








Ownage! Ownage!








Rule #1








You sure did cheat. And that is some serious 8V porn you have there, that intake is really gorgeous. Oh, lookie there, there it is again!

_Modified by J. Daniel at 12:15 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

transmission, yes... no and no.
A windshield? You just made that up!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_transmission, yes... no and no.
A windshield? You just made that up!

i see the windshield


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_transmission, yes... no and no.
A windshield? You just made that up!

No.
Watch out so you don't trip on it the nex time you are in the garage.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

The radio was stopped at the DHL office 20 miles from here. I jumped ship and ran to get it. Its wired in and awaiting final mounts to be manufactured, but....
Tunes! Woo hoo!
How long till Cincy?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Well I'm home and pooped.
Think I'll watch anime and vegg.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I spent a totally frustrating evening in the garage. Removed rear bumper. Then couldn't find the components or the new rear-license plate bracket.
Then I spent an hour trying to install a heckblende. The holes in it don't *quite* line up with the holes in the back of the heckblende. There are plastic grommets in the body so there's a little leeway in the alignment.... I just wasn't skilled enough to get it








I think I'll get studs instead, screw them into the heckblende and then use nuts on the inside of th car, instead of screws going in from the car.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok. I'll bite. Whats a heckblende?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Ok. I'll bite. Whats a heckblende?

It's a filler panel that fills in the space betwen the taillights.








Oh yeah, when I stepped back to take a deep breath, and I thought it was held in by one screw (cause you can only get one screw started at a time) it fell off and onto the driveway, and chipped the snot out of the corner of the fresh brand new mars red paint.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









Mine is still unpainted. When I got the car, someone had written f**k you on it with their paint-covered finger (probably the PO with overspray from his taillight smoking).


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I spent a totally frustrating evening in the garage. Removed rear bumper. Then couldn't find the components or the new rear-license plate bracket.
Then I spent an hour trying to install a heckblende. The holes in it don't *quite* line up with the holes in the back of the heckblende. There are plastic grommets in the body so there's a little leeway in the alignment.... I just wasn't skilled enough to get it








I think I'll get studs instead, screw them into the heckblende and then use nuts on the inside of th car, instead of screws going in from the car.

i think your rocco is trying to tell you something


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

My car wants me to work for my pleasure. It's like that hot chick whoplays hard-to-get. Mk3's are the fat chick who'se just glad people are interested.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ Mk3's are the fat chick who'se just glad people are interested.

BEST LINE IN THE WHOLE THREAD!!!
yesssss ZING!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_My car wants me to work for my pleasure. It's like that hot chick whoplays hard-to-get. Mk3's are the fat chick who'se just glad people are interested.

no, I think she's trying to tell you to leave that heckblende off!
better be careful or you'll piss her off and you won't get any tonight


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I had the same problem with the one I have on my Scirocco only could get two bolt in... 
Still need to fix that but I have other problem to take care of for now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yeah - I was just gonna post that. It seems that a few people have that problem.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ALSO:








{CINCY}


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Mine only has the bottom 2 screws in, I've never tried to put the top 2 in to see if there's a problem.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ALSO:








{CINCY}









Just applied for my leave, but I'm lacking the excitement factor.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's hard to find this thread when It's not at the top!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good morning timbo, I'm at work. What is your reason for being awake at this early hour?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

g'morning folks
my reasoning for being up this early is because of last night's festivities.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I have school at 8AM, but I get an early start because my wife starts work at 6:15 AM!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I have school at 8AM, but I get an early start because my wife starts work at 6:15 AM!


I usually work later in the morning, but my cat wakes me up at around 6:00 because he wants food, and is all crazy about the birdies outside in the spring


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

sciroccojim's cat does that too.
My cats gave that up a couple of months ago. They just sleep on our pillows now.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_sciroccojim's cat does that too.
My cats gave that up a couple of months ago. They just sleep on our pillows now.


We adopted Linus about a year and a half ago, and at that time he was estimated to be 2-3 years old, so I haven't practiced the whole can't teach an old dog,................... er wait


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Good Morning Folks... Seems as some of you got an early start








I couldn't get my out of bed this morning








Let just hope today goes by as fast or faster than yesterday
*136 Ownage..*


















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:24 AM 5-8-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Let just hope today goes by as fast or faster than yesterday

The problem is that the work day just drags on... but once I get home and start putering around on whatever project..... bam, the sun has gone down, and it feels like 20 min after turning all the garage lights on it's time to wrap it up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I know the feeling. Outside in the dark wrenching doesn't work well... 
Hopefully I can get some more stuff out of the engine bay tonight and ready for paint...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Morning all, I'm up but moving slow. Maybe it's because I haven't had a real weekend in over 2 months.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

I ain't got no cat, my clock gets me up this early. I usually work the evening shift, and now is a bit early for me.
Coffee anyone?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k7.reg/
You know, just as a reminder.








I'm not stressing so much that the car(s) will be there for Cincy, but the 172 project.... it's depressing. At least we did get a bit of reassembly done last night. Just so much more to go... I hope it's done by June.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I agree


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_I agree

Me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

just walked into a meeting... will be here till 3pm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

don't sleep in there


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So far we've got ~roughly~ 41 attendees..
10Mk1's
21 mk1's
7 kia's
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

31 MkIs and 7 Kias.
What, no MkII love?







@ Greg


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Edited!

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So far we've got ~roughly~ 41 attendees..
10Mk1's
21 mk2's
7 kia's
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

wow, you guys sure love this cincy event. Maybe next year I'll drive out from seattle


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

why not this year? There's already someone else coming from WA.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_wow, you guys sure love this cincy event. Maybe next year I'll drive out from seattle









That's because it's *THE* event for Scirocco owners. Come, join us.... do not be afraid.... *muhahaha cackle*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So far we've got ~roughly~ 41 attendees..
10Mk1's
21 mk1's
7 kia's
Keep 'em coming!

Man Greg, what's with you and the type-os today??


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I blame the cruddy keyboard. It's fowl.
And perhaps I'm a bit distracted; got a lot on my desk at work today.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

kia's?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_kia's?

Kia = Non-Scirocco


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That's because it's *THE* event for Scirocco owners. Come, join us.... do not be afraid.... *muhahaha cackle*

There, it was said by the man himself! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So far we've got ~roughly~ 41 attendees..
10Mk1's
21 mk2's
7 kia's
Keep 'em coming!

As long as I'm quoting numbers...
User	Posts
85roccoZ400	540
mr lee 380
G-rocco 340
ginster86roc	323
timbo2132 313


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
As long as I'm quoting numbers...
User	Posts
85roccoZ400	540
mr lee 380
G-rocco 340
ginster86roc	323
timbo2132 313









there will be prizes given out right?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

who is leaving friday night from md, dc, va? like after 11


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
As long as *we're* quoting numbers...


My quit date: 5/1/2007
7 days, 14 hours, 9 minutes and 29 seconds smoke free.
152 cigarettes not smoked.
$31.50 and 1 day, 3 hours of my life saved.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
My quit date: 5/1/2007
7 days, 14 hours, 9 minutes and 29 seconds smoke free.
152 cigarettes not smoked.
$31.50 and 1 day, 3 hours of my life saved.

Congrats.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

cha ching... That right there is money


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
there will be prizes given out right?

And the award for person with too much time on their hands goes to...
_drum roll please..._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
And the award for person with too much time on their hands goes to...
_drum roll please..._









me


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
My quit date: 5/1/2007
7 days, 14 hours, 9 minutes and 29 seconds smoke free.
152 cigarettes not smoked.
$31.50 and 1 day, 3 hours of my life saved.

How many atomic fireballs consumed?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








me









whore


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I've got nothing else to do


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Does anyone else have kumo ecsta tires (sp?) I know they are cheap so don't hate to much, I just need a new set before I drive about 6000 miles round trip, do they grip good?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Don't know yet, haven't gotten back on the road yet, they look like they should grip OK, and the tread looks like it's decent for rain too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I run the Kumho ECSTA Supra 712!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Does anyone else have kumo ecsta tires (sp?) I know they are cheap so don't hate to much, I just need a new set before I drive about 6000 miles round trip, do they grip good? 

I have the kumho ecsta spt. They're great. 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...A+SPT
I have Yokohama Avid H4S's on my Jetta and have been very pleased with those too.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...D+H4S
owned.
_the scene back at the hotel_










_Modified by G-rocco at 2:59 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*










hey! who's is that yellow car _with the primer on it_?








i always liked this pic though (or at least the ones i took on my camera)...you gotcher red/yellow/green thing goin' on. 
just like a stoplight.








i also like how all the front plates are reflecting back, too.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_How many atomic fireballs consumed?

1, actually. I'm kind of surprised.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*

ummm fireballs http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I just spent the last seven hours at work thinking about taking stripping the rest of the engine when I get home.
Only one more hour (http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif) and I finally get to go home!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

my car is nowhere near ready for cincy. I can't drive around with a spare motor, jack, jackstands, full metric set, breaker bar, spare tires and a girlfriend!







plus I have a nasty exhaust leak right now, and my clients are more important than my car. Yup I said it, but hey, they pay my bills


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_If you can find all *six* Scirocco parts in this photograph, I'll find you a special prize at Cincy, '07 or '08, whenever I make it.
















_Note #1: air-cooled cars are not Scirocco parts.
Note #2: this is kind of a trick question, if you can really find all of them, I applaud._



All right, what are they?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
All right, what are they?


I see
Engine
Transmission (right of the pic)
and a hood.
and a grille


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, seeing as how it's a trick question and that's an 8v motor, I'd say #5 is the 16v oil cooler on the 8v engine.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

heckblende went in just fine today. Patience was what was needed.
And a trip to Home Depot Motorsports
Relocated license plate bracket is in 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Perhaps a crappy cellphone pic to follow.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Perhaps a crappy cellphone pic to follow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re:  (Mtl-Marc)*

All right, I'll spill.
1. Front grill (under engine)
2. The engine (obviously)
3. Transmission (bottom right corner)
4. Euro light brackets (bottom left corner - I swear, they're just camoflaged by the spray paint)
5. Brown hood (in front of the bus)
6. White hood (behind brown hood, but you can see the top of it behind the brown one)
_Told ya it was a toughie..._


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_heckblende went in just fine today. Patience was what was needed.
And a trip to Home Depot Motorsports
Relocated license plate bracket is in 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Perhaps a crappy cellphone pic to follow.

Glad it worked out. I'm trying to reload firmware to cure the non running MkI issue, and of course my Latitude is aging and didn't do the job. (Not to mention that I am totally incompetent, but I had good tech support) So I ran over to the city to get an adapter for USB-serial so I could try the other laptop and of course this Inspiron is a bigger piece of **** than the ancient Latitude.







But I have a nice new cable







And I've seen yet more error messages!! WOOHOO!!!! Cue the Hoegaarden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
WOOHOO!!!! Cue the Hoegaarden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Looks great, greg!! Now it's just a matter of routing the wires up into the frame rail and through those slots foward of the bumper bolts.
Then the wiring.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ahh megasquirt. So many bugs to work out. Once they're all gone though - they are gone for good.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ahh megasquirt. So many bugs to work out. Once they're all gone though - they are gone for good.

Well, this build has been an exercise in exponential growth of problems. Which is fine, the engine did display its ability to run smoothly, and I've had good support on it. But of course I had no throttle cable when it was running so I couldn't drive or tune it. And now it wants to run on just number three. (and it sounds pretty bad that way too, I might add) A welding episode is the likely culprit. If I could just get this file in a form where it would open without errors it would be very nice indeed. Downloads have never been happy experiences for me.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ahh megasquirt. So many bugs to work out. Once they're all gone though - they are gone for good.

Let hope you are right


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Ahh megasquirt. So many bugs to work out. Once they're all gone though - they are gone for good.

Just wanted to clarify, I'm not in any way blaming MS for the issues I'm encountering, early indications are that it will work very well once I get past whatever's happening now. (it's gotta be more reliable than toasty MkI wiring and worn CIS components) And it's most likely something I did that's the problem. Well, no, it IS something that I did, the jury's still out on just what that is.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Well, seeing as how it's a trick question and that's an 8v motor, I'd say #5 is the 16v oil cooler on the 8v engine.

Mr. Technically correct here!!!
83 and later 8V engines have the same oil cooler as the 16V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

I don't see no brown or white hood anywhere in the picture


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good morning all, time to get me a ccooffee!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ginster checking in!
happy hump day everyone.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
happy hump day everyone.









Wooo!!!
More coffee please.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
happy hump day everyone.









Woo!!!
More humping please


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Woo!!!
More humping please









Early morning whores!
*Scirocco update part 745:*
Ordered new exhaust! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Won't be here till 5/15 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Now I need to find the time to install. Only 22 days to go!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Woo!!!
More humping please









Whore !


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Whore !









You say that like it's a bad thing?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I found that Megasquirt is much harder to install on RED cars.








Is the car red?
Red cars are EVIL DEVIL cars. They will all be megasquirted though. ALL OF THEM!! MUHAHAAHAHAAHA!!

I fixed my shift linkage yesterday night. I think I installed one of the USRT shifter rods incorrectly - the short one that pushes the shift lever on the transmission in and out - it didn't have enough rotation. I fixed it temporarily by Loosining one of the lock nuts so that it is allowed to rotate. I have to get some small spacers to fix it the "real" way though. But it shifts NICE now!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Is the car red?
Red cars are EVIL DEVIL cars. They will all be megasquirted though. ALL OF THEM!! MUHAHAAHAHAAHA!! 

Careful, the Red Baron may hear you and become hostile.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I found that Megasquirt is much harder to install on RED cars.








Is the car red?


I heard through the grapevine that Kolibri Green is also a tough color for Megasquirt


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Good morning, I'm at work finally, people are driving stupid today up here.
I need to find me a rich woman to take of me.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

morning all...rough nite last nite...a friend guest bartented you get the picture.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*

I was up late last night .... working on secret underground project...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Red cars are EVIL DEVIL cars.

IME, Black VWs have the worst temperments. So what have I done? After carefully ridding myself of all black VWs a couple years ago, I bought another one last weekend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I was up late last night .... working on secret underground project... 









And what is it? I won't tell anyone, that's a promise


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Darn, Ownage, now I need to post a picture. Here's my own.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
And what is it? I won't tell anyone, that's a promise









if I told you, it wouldn't be "secret" anymore now would it


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
And what is it? I won't tell anyone, that's a promise









I know what it is


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

tell us.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ZOMG what's the project wtf is in Ginsters' little box going krazy!!11eleven!!1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
I know what it is









All right, spill the beans will ya







:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ZOMG what's the project wtf is in Ginsters' little box going krazy!!11eleven!!1

i heard a rumor that there's another box on the way to his doorstep...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Is the box ticking?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i heard a rumor that there's another box on the way to his doorstep... 

hmmm, wonder what could be in it? hmmm


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Woo!!!
More humping please









All this humping and I'm feeling left out....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Aww http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
if I told you, it wouldn't be "secret" anymore now would it








 
There is only one way to keep a "secret" - Only one person can know the "secret". If more than one person knows, all but one must die to ensure it's secrecy.
God, that was difficult
BTW - What does any of this have to do with Cincy?


_Modified by bigtavo at 5:02 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ 
There is only one way to keep a "secret" - Only one person can know the "secret". If more than one person knows, all but one must die to ensure it's secrecy.
God, that was difficult
BTW - What does any of this have to do with Cincy?

_Modified by bigtavo at 5:02 PM 5-9-2007_

Cincy is all about secrets. Mine will be so secret that only two other people besides me will know about it, cause it will be secretly sitting in my garage here, being all....secretive.
















_Modified by punchbug at 2:40 PM 5-9-2007_
Now if I could only type/spell










_Modified by punchbug at 2:42 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I found that Megasquirt is much harder to install on RED cars.








Is the car red?
Red cars are EVIL DEVIL cars. They will all be megasquirted though. ALL OF THEM!! MUHAHAAHAHAAHA!!



Hmmm, now you may be on to something...







THIS IS KLAUS!







What were you thinking?????







(Cue Kermit singing "It's not easy being GREEN!!")
But seriously, the largest part of this engine is from <dun dun dun> a RRED car. (Just had a Shining moment there...) Yeah, and there are several other red car parts in the mix too, that may be it. So is there a bin to enter colour into? Like a colour map or something? A tweak?? Throw me a bone here...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Is the box ticking?









No, but this laptop is. WTF??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

If you throw two laptops in the lake and nobody's around, do they still splash in stereo?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
if I told you, it wouldn't be "secret" anymore now would it









if you wanted it to be a secret why did you tell a mk3 owner?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_If you throw two laptops in the lake and nobody's around, do they still splash in stereo?

































































I think you need to bang your head some more


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Back to the subject 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Cincy 2006


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
I think you need to bang your head some more

Nope, I'm over it, just got this helpful tip:
>> begin 666 autoexec.nt
>> M0&5C:&\@;V9F#0H-"E)%32!!551/15A%0RY"[email protected]:7,@;F]T('[email protected]=&\@
>> M:6YI=&EA;&EZ92!T:&[email protected],M1$]3(&5N=FER;[email protected]*4D5-($%55$]%
>> M6$5#+DY4(&ES('[email protected]=&\@:6YI=&EA;&EZ92!T:&[email protected],M1$]3(&5N=FER
>> M;VYM96YT('5N;&5S<R!A#[email protected]&EF9F5R96YT('-T87)T=7 @9FEL92!I
>> M<R!S<&5C:[email protected]:[email protected]@87!P;&EC871I;VXG<R!0248N#0H
etc. 
Yep, guaranteed cure for head banging. And yes, it is VERY much on topic, Dell here needs it to talk to Klaus, and Klaus needs a good talking to. So does Dell, for that matter. Wish me luck!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Cincy 2006








 
yeah.
I wuz there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Nope, I'm over it, just got this helpful tip:
>> begin 666 autoexec.nt
>> M0&5C:&\@;V9F#0H-"E)%32!!551/15A%0RY"[email protected]:7,@;F]T('[email protected]=&\@
>> M:6YI=&EA;&EZ92!T:&[email protected],M1$]3(&5N=FER;[email protected]*4D5-($%55$]%
>> M6$5#+DY4(&ES('[email protected]=&\@:6YI=&EA;&EZ92!T:&[email protected],M1$]3(&5N=FER
>> M;VYM96YT('5N;&5S<R!A#[email protected]&EF9F5R96YT('-T87)T=7 @9FEL92!I
>> M<R!S<&5C:[email protected]:[email protected]@87!P;&EC871I;VXG<R!0248N#0H
etc. 
Yep, guaranteed cure for head banging. And yes, it is VERY much on topic, Dell here needs it to talk to Klaus, and Klaus needs a good talking to. So does Dell, for that matter. Wish me luck!

Do you have a floppy drive on your laptop?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Do you have a floppy drive on your laptop?
 
Yep, but I didn't use it. I got the firmware to load with much assistance (thanks Dan!) due to the usual snags, and there's still the problem. So that's one more thing ruled out at least.
So Marc, where are you at? Us Canucks are sure a mess eh?


_Modified by punchbug at 7:47 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ 
Yep, but I didn't use it. I got the firmware to load with much assistance (thanks Dan!) due to the usual snags, and there's still the problem. So that's one more thing ruled out at least.


You HAVE to be f*&cking kidding me!!!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ 
So Marc, where are you at? Us Canucks are sure a mess eh?

The Canada brigade at Cincy is either going to be running strong on non-existant... only three weeks left to work.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Yes well I don't have the time and it's my first year as a List member and Owner at the same time so I really didn't know... aside from my other issues I need to handle outside of Dub life. But I'm there in spirit. I just have a hard time visualizing the concept.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_You HAVE to be f*&cking kidding me!!!!!














































































































































Of course I am!!! The car's running great and I'm packing for the trip. You don't mind travelling with a Kia do you? I'll have access to a new one by then...(yep, hubby finally bought the SpeedThree)
Seriously, Klaus is still not a happy boy, but the fact that he will run at all on one indicates that this will be a pretty easy going build once it smartens up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
The Canada brigade at Cincy is either going to be running strong on non-existant... only three weeks left to work.

Fear not, we'll be there, and we'll be strong!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Fear not, we'll be there, and we'll be strong!










"That which does not kill us" strong! Hell yeah. I just went and detached life support from Klaus (Dell sleeps inside) and checked to see if my leave's approved . I'm going!!! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Fear not, we'll be there, and we'll be strong!









I realized earlier today that there is in fact three weeks left in May, instead of the two I thought there was. That gives me a whole other week to get the brown thing ready.
And time = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just drove out to Boyertown to help tune Saddest6day66's nifty rocco with the wideband oxygen sensor. 
I had a very plesant drive. I love driving.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Pic number fifty-three...









Morning, folks.
Sad that I'm the last post from last night, then a few hours later, I'm the first post of the morning.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Sorry, Timbo. I have been busy writting appraisals since 04:30 and haven't jumped in here till now. 
How you coming along for Cincy? I'll be leaving three weeks from today...
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
How you coming along for Cincy? I'll be leaving three weeks from today...


I'm 100% ready for cincy right now.
I just gotta get everyone else on the road!!








Don't worry, convoy d00ds, I'll have spare parts out the wazoo, and the tools to put em on!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good Morning... 

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I just gotta get everyone else on the road!!

















I wonder who you are talking about here








*Page 139 Own3d*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:23 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








I wonder who you are talking about here










You, amongst others!








I picked up a bunch of heatshrink, and some european-style terminal strips. You just wait till ya see what I have planned! MUAHAHAHA!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MUAHHAHAHAAA


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm 100% ready for cincy right now.



DUDE!!! What are you?? New?? Crazy??? Never, ever ever ever... EVAR let the car think it's in the good books. You just brought a big rain of bad juju on your head! I'm not even telling mine about the trip. (But she's all clean and happy just in case, and if she's the "chosen trip car", she'll be in Kia parking so she doesn't get bad ideas from the other Sciroccos) 


_Modified by Dragthis at 5:02 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Don't worry, convoy d00ds, I'll have spare parts out the wazoo, and the tools to put em on!

But the point of the next three weeks is to try and make sure we won't need them....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But the point of the next three weeks is to try and make sure we won't need them....

For some who already have a running car yeah... But other will only have one week before the trip... ^not to mention names^


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I'm not even telling mine about the trip. (But she's all clean and happy just in case, and if she's the "chosen trip car", she'll be in Kia parking so she doesn't get bad ideas from the other Sciroccos) 


I hope you're talking about the "Princess" and not the chubby one. You can ride shotgun with me, Carrots doesn't get bad ideas, she gives them...!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You, amongst others!








I picked up a bunch of heatshrink, and some european-style terminal strips. You just wait till ya see what I have planned! MUAHAHAHA!!
















Make sure you send some good Scirocco karma my way: I need to swap out the gas tank this weekend. If that goes well, all that will be is the exhaust and inspection.
SOON!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Never, ever ever ever... EVAR let the car think it's in the good books. *You just brought a big rain of bad juju on your head!* 


baaahahahaha










_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Make sure you send some good Scirocco karma my way

setting my 'positive vibes' brainwaves to maximum efficiency and focusing them on your location in 3....2....1...._mark_.

feel anything yet?








g'mornin' all!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

my baby goes in for a physical today...hope everything is well...sending out good mojos to all the roccos in the world!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I hope you're talking about the "Princess" and not the chubby one.

No kidding 'eh? I think she's using some lame excuse like the hubby wants to go racing with the Princess that weekend? As if. Hellloooooo, who's name is on the title of that car??? Tell him to take his new DD.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I finally get my baby back from her the "spa" today.







Lots of freshened trip parts like belts, hoses, oil cooler, gaskets, seals, exhaust and some powder coating. I have been going through withdrawl since she has been gone.







I hope she didn't meet anybody new?!? Pictures will be up this weekend. Three weeks from tomorrow! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
setting my 'positive vibes' brainwaves to maximum efficiency and focusing them on your location

Don't forget me! My engine's still in the garage... dang


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Good morning all.
Still have to get my dad's pu running before I can start in on the rocco, I think I'll pare down the upgrades for now, finish with the belts, the new coilovers, finish the poly bushings, rebuild the shifter w/the short shift kit, and bolt the mc on, I'll retain the rear drums for now.
Well that's the plan anyway.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















leaving 3 weeks, from today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ leaving 3 weeks, from today









That's right I'll be gone by this time in three weeks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_leaving 3 weeks, from today









+1
still gotta coordinate a departure time and rendevous time w/ you and steve randall.
meeting in ocala as you mentioned sounds good to me.
i will be in touch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm leaving in 3 weeks from last tuesday I can't wait










_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 3:45 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















leaving 3 weeks, from today









hey now, whos the fool that is parked the other direction????......oh wait, thats me lol


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
DUDE!!! What are you?? New?? Crazy??? Never, ever ever ever... EVAR let the car think it's in the good books. You just brought a big rain of bad juju on your head! I'm not even telling mine about the trip. (But she's all clean and happy just in case, and if she's the "chosen trip car", she'll be in Kia parking so she doesn't get bad ideas from the other Sciroccos) 









....Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_







....Truer words have never been spoken. 

like takin Luna to the vet.......
_I never tell her *nuthin*._


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*









for your eyes only


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

baaahahahaha










setting my 'positive vibes' brainwaves to maximum efficiency and focusing them on your location in 3....2....1...._mark_.

feel anything yet?








g'mornin' all!










Dunno, but I'll try that. All this time I was thinking more like 1-3-4-2. Hell, at the rate I'm going, I should tattoo it on my knuckles all jail chick style-like. I dreamt that my computer's hinge assembly was broken. (fixed it once, you see) Where's Dr Freud? I'm interpreting that to mean "fix everything at least twice more".
Number of things broken: There are thing not broken? Who knew?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No kidding 'eh? I think she's using some lame excuse like the hubby wants to go racing with the Princess that weekend? As if. Hellloooooo, who's name is on the title of that car??? Tell him to take his new DD.


Warrantee concerns. But the Cabby said she wanted to go to the track.







Nothing is safe around here. And the Princess will be chiiling with the Kias if she's the trip car. Mark my words on that.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Ack. Departure ought to be 3 weeks from today, and still no running Scirocco.
Panic anyone?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Good morning...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yawn


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I wish I wasn't working today







I want to work on my Scirocco more


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Dunno, but I'll try that. All this time I was thinking more like 1-3-4-2. Hell, at the rate I'm going, I should tattoo it on my knuckles all jail chick style-like. I dreamt that my computer's hinge assembly was broken. (fixed it once, you see) Where's Dr Freud? I'm interpreting that to mean "fix everything at least twice more".
Number of things broken: There are thing not broken? Who knew?









Hold on there Freckles!








I've found some things in your .msq that might be the problem.








I'll be getting back to you soon!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Panic anyone?

Oh hell yeah!!








My car has made no progress in the last two weeks.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Hold on there Freckles!








I've found some things in your .msq that might be the problem.








I'll be getting back to you soon!

Perks ears up, attains renewed level of hope. If only Cathy didn't live so bl00dy far away!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Oh hell yeah!!








My car has made no progress in the last two weeks.









I'm with you... My car is more pulled apart now than it was a month ago


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
My car has made no progress in the last two weeks.










Oh I've been making progress, slow as it has been. Logged about 10km in test driving to prove the VNT concept could work, then ripped it back out again to drill for EGT sensor, do up some brackets, and then slapped the turbo back on. The spare cycles have been spent redoing the boost tubing to remove as many weak links as possible, almost there, just need a few more supports to keep the vibrations in check.
So close, but my other jobs are going to be keeping me from accomplishing anything this weekend!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I wish I wasn't working today







I want to work on my Scirocco more

+1
isn't that _every_ day brian?








mornin' all.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

No Carl thats not every day







I just want to drive a Scirocco again








My daily driver has a little front brake issue right now







Sounds like my caliper is sticking... Not sure have to look into it more this weekend.

*Page 140 OWN3D*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









Reminds me of some pics I took...


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

morning to all...its time to make an offering to the SCIROCCO GODS
so that all roccos will be given a lease on life for cincy...I'll go first, I'll sacrifice...no beer until cincy....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all...its time to make an offering to the SCIROCCO GODS
so that all roccos will be given a lease on life for cincy...I'll go first, I'll sacrifice...no beer until cincy....

How on EARTH will you get any work done on the Scirocco without beer???


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
How on EARTH will you get any work done on the Scirocco without beer???

+ 1!!!one!!11!11


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
+ 1!!!one!!11!11









In fact, I have made special purchase of some







as a celebratory item once the gas tank is installed: Sly Fox Pikeland Pils. Mmmmm, German style pilsner.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

my bad...no chocolate until cincy...beer is a little extreme!
wheeww...that was a close one, i lost my sanity there for a second.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I've been spending the past two days driving around the '81 figuring out what I'll need. It really needs front strut inserts, and I need to also re-attach the front swaybar, feels a little funny without it. There is a rattle in the rear suspension somewhere, so I figured I would swap out the HOR lowering springs and new struts from the '84. Tires need rotated, there is some abnormality with the headlights- they are relayed but the aim is strange and they seem dim to me. If all else, I can swap the relay assembly that I made for my 84 over to this to see if it helps. I'd like to swap the header from my 84 to this one too but we'll see. And, there is that whole "running like ****e" issue that I have yet to figure out. All this in three weeks and my budget is SHOT. Sounds like fun!
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all...its time to make an offering to the SCIROCCO GODS
so that all roccos will be given a lease on life for cincy...I'll go first, I'll sacrifice...no beer until cincy....

If you think it'll work, I'm with you, no beer until Cincy.
And a Great Big Good Morning All.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm a beer-powered Scirocco fixin' machine!
.... or something.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good late morning, all.
Timbo is here...he's installing rear speakers in his car. I'm changing a strut and installing a rear bumper (and some other stuff).
Thanks to G-Rocco and Carlito for taking my _Bilstein Hotline_ calls this AM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like I'll just replace a strut for now, guys. Carl, your observation about better ride quality with the assemblies did it for me....
And Greg, Carl noticed that his car was lower with the Sport inserts, rather than the assemblies, but it rode better with complete assemblies.....that's the ticket for me....with lowering front caps, if needed and adjustable rear perches (Sports). This will happen later, though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'm a beer-powered Scirocco fixin' machine!
.... or something.

I'll go with "or something."








Beer? Maybe. Martini? That's the Greg we know.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Thanks to G-Rocco and Carlito for taking my _Bilstein Hotline_ calls this AM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem! Usually when someone calls me at the front desk, from inside the school I usually answer _Tippy's Taco_.







You were very patient while I dealt with all the other front-desk ish.

_Quote »_
And Greg, Carl noticed that his car was lower with the Sport inserts, rather than the assemblies, but it rode better with complete assemblies.....that's the ticket for me....with lowering front caps, if needed and adjustable rear perches (Sports). This will happen later, though.

That's pretty interesting! I guess I'm glad to have bought the whole assembly...
The rear perches have adjustable spring perches.. but I bet you know that. I already have installed the bonrath spring caps, they helped some. I outta get another picture and update that thread I made a while ago...


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll go with "or something."








Beer? Maybe. Martini? That's the Greg we know.

If I'm fixin' Scirocco's it's beer. Martinis... are not condusive to mechanical work. Beer is a better fit.
Beer-powered Scirocco fixin' machine
Martini powered fabulous machine?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Martini powered fabulous machine? 


ding ding ding _winnah_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, pretty soon I'm going to skip out of work early (maybe even earlier on account of my gross pink eye) and take a nice weekend trip to Ypsilanti, Michigan to see some of the nicest air-cooled VW's out there... and not a single Scirocco.
I should probably stay home and work on mine, but what fun is putting a motor back in a car without a Cincy time-crunch?
*But! It includes a tour of the Karmann Factory!*


_Modified by cholland_ at 1:28 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

One of my favorite songs by the Bottle Rockets. While I generally agree with the notion, Sciroccos don't count. Well, maybe a little.
Thousand dollar car it ain't worth nothin'
Thousand dollar car it ain't worth s**t.
Might as well take your $1000 and set fire to it.
$1000 car ain't worth a dime,
You lose your $1000 every time.
Oh why did I ever buy a $1000 car?
$1000 car is gonna let you down 
More than its ever gonna get you around.
Replace your gaskets and paint over your rust,
You'll still end up with something that you'll never trust.
$1000 car's life was through,
'bout 50,000 miles 'fore it got to you.
Oh why did I ever buy, a $1000 car?
A $1000 car ain't even gonna roll,
til you throw at least another thousand in the hole.
Sink your money in it, and there you are
the owner of a 2,000 dollar 1,000 dollar car.
If you've only got a $1000? 
You ought to just buy a good guitar. 
Learn how to play it, it'll take you farther, 
than any old $1000 car.
If a $1000 car was truly worth a damn,
then why would anybody ever spend ten grand.
Oh why did I ever buy a thousand dollar car?



_Modified by bigtavo at 1:08 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

20 days to Cincy








The fun begins at noon!!! More Scirocco than in my dreams


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Lookie!!*

Here's the new Throttle linkage that sciroccojim helped me modify to work.
Special thanks to Urbandeathsquad, who provided the new strut tower brace, and the throttle linkage parts...
















As you can see, I can easily run a corrado valve cover now!! YES!!








I also caped off some stuffs - this plug is factory!!








New wires in my engine bay that still need to be cleaned up...
But that's my new Digifant distributor, all wired up and with new cap, rotor, and the wires.








Sciroccojim gave me some nifty chromate nylock nuts for my struts, they match the mounts!!








I cleaned up, undercoated, and painted my framerail where I "modified" it with a sledgehammer to make the normal bolt fit the alternator tensioner...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Oh hell yeah!!








My car has made no progress in the last two weeks.









_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Oh hell yeah!!








My car has made no progress in the last two weeks.









That's because you've killed too much time talking to me on the phone.







I'm sorry


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all...its time to make an offering to the SCIROCCO GODS
so that all roccos will be given a lease on life for cincy...I'll go first, I'll sacrifice...no beer until cincy....

That's unacceptable to me culturally. I just cannot do that unless I file that Maple Leaf tatoo off my foot. Could be done, but it would be less painful than no beer. 
No beer?? I'll only give up beer for one thing: Driving.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*

raulito - our pics - they are stuck in da stupid phone. When I try to email them to myself - it just says 'invalid configuration' - so I can't post em up.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all...its time to make an offering to the SCIROCCO GODS
so that all roccos will be given a lease on life for cincy...I'll go first, I'll sacrifice...no beer until cincy....

phew, I thought you were gonna sacrifice a mk3


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
phew, I thought you were gonna sacrifice a mk3









It's not truly a sacrifice when they are just fulfilling their destiny, though, is it?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
No beer?? I'll only give up beer for one thing: Driving.










Funny, I'll only give up driving for beer!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
It's not truly a sacrifice when they are just fulfilling their destiny, though, is it?









It most certainly is not. MkIV sacrifices are on the schedule here tomorrow, but that should be in between rounds of DRIVING MY MKI!!! Well, that's the theory, Klaus may have other ideas. Still tons to do I realize, but he's back to running at least. Once again, thanks to those who helped get this car to where it is (Dan, Drew), I do appreciate the time you've taken from your busy schedules to help me out on this project. How many














do I owe you now?


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

its ok Timbo, we'll take more on monday...I mean, I am only three minutes away.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I do appreciate the time you've taken from your busy schedules to help me out on this project. How many














do I owe you now?

Can't speak for Dan but I expect my beer to be delivered in a green Mk1 eh?








(Oh yeah, and congrats on getting him running (again)!)


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

it''s coming up on the final fortnight folks, everybody ready yet?
(I'm not either!)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

One last weekend for wiring and fidgeting, then just run the car!
Ahhh the brisket, the smell of exhaust and the sounds of roaring Roccs. (ever notice that on the first weekend of june, the Hondas in Wilmington seem to disappear? ...)


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Can't speak for Dan but I expect my beer to be delivered in a green Mk1 eh?









Yep! Beer delivered in anything but a green MK I will be totally unacceptable!








NEED to help tune your car in person!!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Yep! Beer delivered in anything but a green MK I will be totally unacceptable!








NEED to help tune your car in person!!










Hmm, problem there, how about a -mostly- green MkI? And name your poison boys, I'll certainly provide the beverages if this car makes it there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As for me, I could stand some sitting around in the Ohio sun getting, well, happy, in the company of others enjoying adult beverages.










_Modified by Dragthis at 5:37 AM 5-12-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

g'morning and happy saturday peoples.

*yawn* <---up late last night...thread coming after i edit/load pics. *yawn*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Good morning all. It's Saturday Yaaayyyy. Hopefully I get to stsart on my rocco today, or even tomorrow.
Feh! I wish it was done.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

mornin'.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hey, garage break. my motor is off the car. Need to clean the engine bay this afternoon








The old motor was buzzing a lot.
I think I might have found the cause...


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:30 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc will this intake be on the new motor at Cincy ?








Also will the MS setup be on this motor ?
*Page 141 ownage*


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

SadRocc and Beetle boy are coming over for a pre-cincy wrench & BBQ. Only 2 weeks to go kiddies!
Yeee Haaa!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Marc will this intake be on the new motor at Cincy ?








Also will the MS setup be on this motor ?
*Page 141 ownage*









I'll be using the stock CIS setup for Cincy, and the stock Audi intake.
I just would not have the time for MS before Cincy.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll be using the stock CIS setup for Cincy, and the stock Audi intake.
I just would not have the time for MS before Cincy.










unacceptable, all roccos at cincy must have megasquirt


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
unacceptable, all roccos at cincy must have megasquirt

i'm installing gigasqirt soon


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, all day long the darn engine bay








looking ok now


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, scrubing, all day long the darn engine bay : 

He's been scrubbing the engine baaaayyyyyy
Aaaaaaaaallllll the live long daaaayyyy...
He's been scrubbing the engine baaaayyyyyy
Just to pass the time a-wa-a-ayyyyyyyy
Can'tch ya hear the whistle blowin' 
Rise up so early in the morn'
Dont'cha hear the capt'n shouting
Mtl-Marc blow your horn!

Oh yeah - click the smiley and you can sing along too


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Hey, garage break. my motor is off the car. Need to clean the engine bay this afternoon








The old motor was buzzing a lot.
I think I might have found the cause...

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:30 PM 5-12-2007_

And to think they had the nerve to blame the decline of honey bees on cell phones, when it was VWs all along! We'd do anything to add power, what's a "bee power" in hp? Or is that a fly (counting wings, see only two, means Diptera not Hymenoptera) Oh well, I guess that means your car smells like road kill then, my bad.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*

They will ALL have megasquirt if I have something to say about it...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll be using the stock CIS setup for Cincy, and the stock Audi intake.
I just would not have the time for MS before Cincy.










Yeah, but you have the build to support whatever you want. Oh, and remove me from the list of Canucks with non running cars eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I spent the first part of the day talking to Dan on the phone, that man is a magician, I swear. Anyway, one bin's worth of number changes, and I spent the rest of the day just driving. I have a lot to learn about tuning yet, but holy cats, that MS stuff just plain works! None of that borbling CIS exhaust noise either. Oh, and my intake's more sexy than that one.







Wait, that sounds kinda bad eh? But it is!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

tap tap...this thing on??? What, no preCincy hype???What's the dealpeople? I've taken a long enough break from being the group cheerleader, but I'll see if I still remember how it goes: WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Cincy!!!!!!!
There, that felt better. Oh Happy Mother's day to those who are Moms.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Had a PreCincy wrench & BBQ at my hous eyesterday with SadRocc and beetleboy. Ummmmm shrimp on the barbie....
I'm just down to cosmetics. On the car. Its Sunday, I dont need no cosmetics on a sunday in my grubbies....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

yesterday 16vScirocco88 (Roger) came over and hooked up some lights for my relocated license plate. The lights are tucked up under the bumper so it's uber stealthy. It took a few trips to the hardware store, one trip to advance auto, and one trip to WallyWorld. Then I ripped (literally) apart my center console to install the iPod adaptor, and then I spent a few hours in the evening reading Etka to find part numbers for all the special bolts/clips/expanding rivets that are supposed to hold it all together.
And I made it rain by washing Rogers car.It's paint may not be pretty but it really cleaned up nicely having the dirt rinsed off it...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Cool. I've been doing pre-cincy drives for a month and a half now. I've put a little more 2,000 miles on the scirocco just in roadtrips!







Gotta be sure.

Remember - my past records still stand....
Number of times a flat tire was changed: 12
Number of times run out of gas: 13
Number of broken axles changed on the side of the road: 2
Number of times towed: *ZERO!* (ever)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I can't wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132 on Cincy Thread Page number 7* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.
That is almost more legendary than the Dope Shizz thread in the car lounge. I think it's also more than the Lumber Jetta thread was.

>>>







<<<

Today, we are at 4,915 posts (141 pages) and 67,853 views.
I think we will make my views guess easily, but I think the posts guess will be a little harder.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Don't forget to call your mom and wish her a Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Today, we are at 4,915 posts (141 pages) and 67,853 views.
I think we will make my views guess easily, but I think the posts guess will be a little harder.

And what of the "post Whoreage" stats? Hmmm??? Hmmm???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And what of the "post Whoreage" stats? Hmmm??? Hmmm???

User Posts 
85roccoZ400 555 
mr lee 387 
G-rocco 353 
ginster86roc 331 
timbo2132 327 
But Cathy, you've been posting under 2 names - 
Dragthis at 151 and punchbug at 113 for 264 posts, placing you right behind Mrl-Marc in 7th place.
I think. My math could be wrong, I haven't had coffee yet.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 555 
mr lee 387 
G-rocco 353 
ginster86roc 331 
timbo2132 327 
But Cathy, you've been posting under 2 names - 
Dragthis at 151 and punchbug at 113 for 264 posts, placing you right behind Mrl-Marc in 7th place.
I think. My math could be wrong, I haven't had coffee yet.

You could still take the top spot if you get posting G! And I look forward to seeing all this new fabulosity on your car!! 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:47 AM 5-13-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Anyway, one bin's worth of number changes, and I spent the rest of the day just driving.

Woooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sooooo glad to hear you say that. What's on the agenda today? More driving I hope. Happy Mom's Day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Got some Cincy ideas I thought I'd throw out to the group....
1st, since we've had a run of warm weather lately, it's turned our thoughts to getting the pool opened up. If we can manage that, the invite goes out for a drunken pool party at my place, about a mile from the Cincy location.








2nd, Saturday evening festivities. The "videos on the garage wall" thing is ok, but you REALLY need the right person running the show to keep it interesting. We've already proven that person ain't me by the snoring from the crowd. A couple other things have been suggested:
a) a giant game of "Scene-It." (http://php.screenlifegames.com/scene_it.php) I think the ones we have access to are the movie edition and one having to do with music.
b) Karaoke, hosted by a friend of ours who might be able to come out and set up for a bit. This would require lots of participation to be fun, and I don't sing.








So really, what should we do after dinner Saturday? Any of the above? Nothing? (Well, besides drinking beer.)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

last year Mike smith and crew had a good game of frisbee going..
Ultimate frisbee? 
I suck at frisbee. My skills were laughable. But a good time was still had by all.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

A pool party at your place, sounds good to me


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_last year Mike smith and crew had a good game of frisbee going..
Ultimate frisbee? 
I suck at frisbee. My skills were laughable. But a good time was still had by all.

I could SOOO get into that, but I imagine it's not easy to do after dark. I'm up for a game in the afternoon though.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I could SOOO get into that, but I imagine it's not easy to do after dark. I'm up for a game in the afternoon though.

I think he bought a frisbee with light sin the edges...
it looks like a UFO at dusk.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good news! Gas tank swap was a success, so I'm back on track to have the Scirocco ready in time and have some shakedown runs as well. Only thing left: exhaust and inspection.
As far as Daun's questions, I'm not the biggest pool fan, but sipping on beverages poolside ain't a terrible way to spend a day. I never played Scene It, but how could that be bad when it is played GIANT-LIKE on the side of a building? So long as Sciroccos are in full force, everything else will be gravy...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning.
Well it's Sunday and I'm up way too early for a Sunday.
I'll bring a couple DVDs for the video night, I'm thinking Initial D.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
As far as Daun's questions, I'm not the biggest pool fan, ...


Good morning all,
to answer Daun's questions, I think to have a bunch of sweaty guys jump into a pool ain't my thing


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 555 
mr lee 387 
G-rocco 353 
ginster86roc 331 
timbo2132 327 
But Cathy, you've been posting under 2 names - 
Dragthis at 151 and punchbug at 113 for 264 posts, placing you right behind Mrl-Marc in 7th place.


oh! I feel the heat now that Klaus is running








My '83 should be running next weekend with the new motor.
Need Pressure plate bolts. Some other hex bolts are more or less round, so while I am at it, might as well get a few new bolts too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'll be using the stock CIS setup for Cincy, and the stock Audi intake.
I just would not have the time for MS before Cincy.










... but I'll be on the lookout for whoever is playing with MS for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

What the dickens? The last post was HOW many hours ago?
Cincy progress? Near zero. Did get the spring ploughing done though, all .75 acres of it...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, most of the hard stuff is done, now its a facial and pedicure.
Ohhh and pack the tool bag.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

my car is still in the shop.....hooray


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't do **** today.
I went out to the garage, picked up some tools, sat down with a beverage, put the tools away, and closed up the garage.








Just didn't have it in my I guess. Weaksauce http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Means this week when I get home from work I'll be stressin' out about little details.
Like the 3 big sections of clump-birch I cut down in a fit of optimism yesterday.....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So I was working on it today. Got a thermostat in there. Turns out the previous owner ripped out the thermostat and left a tattered housing in there.... ?? weird....
Also cleaned up the rad fan shroud and painted it black. Plus I tested the electrical from my dash swap and everything works except blinkers (probably a loose plug).
One weird thing is though....When my AC is on setting "0" it turns on but on settings "1-5" it turns off. Pretty odd thing goin on there.

PWNED W/O PIC!!!


_Modified by upoo2 at 5:56 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I didn't do **** today..

don't feel sad dude. I wound up working on my wagon instead of the coupe. 







not sure why.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I got my rear axle beam swapped last saturday, and my brakes are bled. All I gotta do now (other than pack and whatnot) is get it aligned and change the tranny fluid (if I have time).
EDIT: actually, I gotta get a radio and some speakers too!


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:53 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I got up ealry, and went shopping, spent way too much at Harbor Freight, came back fired up the beasty after puttin g the new timing belt and tensioner on, fired up just fine. went to start putting the p/s pump back on and.....no tensioner, it should be with the new tensioning bolts, which I think is still in the truck.
OK, can't go any further there, so off comes the old strut, and there goes one of the mounting studs for the strut bearing, which was fine because the poor bearing sounds like some one poured sand down it.
Well let's try putting the braided brake line on, after cutting the flare nut off the old line came out of the brake fairly easily, but the braided are 15mm the old rubber has 14mm ends and the flare nut wrench is useless and no 15mm open ends in either of my wrench sets, so I give up, I need to buy more tools.

My old strut bearing, the other stud is falling out too.










_Modified by tmechanic at 8:12 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
EDIT: actually, I gotta get a radio and some speakers too!


yep, I have the speakers, but I ain't got no radio...








I might buy a unit, and install it at Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got my car tuned better now. 32mpg!
That means I can go about 300 miles before I'm tanking up again


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Played with my 81 some more today. Changing the fuel filter helped my running issue, but it still acts strange off-idle and at upper rpm's... cuts out, etc... I do not have a dwell meter so I cannot measure the ISV's duty cycle, nor do I have the fancy connector to measure the DPR current. I guess I'll have to wait until Cincy for that stuff.







I did rotate the tires, and discovered that not only did it have 16v brakes front and rear w/ 22mm master cylinder (as I already knew) It also has slotted front rotors and stainless steel brake lines in the front. Bonus! I also re-installed the front swaybar, it was in the trunk of the car when I bought it. Both front and rear bars are from Suspension Techniques. Wow, what a difference. The car felt a bit "flighty" without the front bar, now it's stuck like glue to the road.







I took it for a quick backroad romp and giggled like a schoolgirl for about a half hour afterwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And, the biggest surprise, while I removed the rear carpet (had oil spilled on it at some time or another) I found this:



What kind of wheel is this? I'd LOVE to have a full set! It's got a very nice set of teardrops on it now, which look nice but they are not my favorite. I really like the look of these better, plus they are 15" which was my target wheel size for this car anyway.
Getting close!
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Wow, kinda looks like a Panasport with a really deep offset.
Those would looks sharp with a wider tire and less offset.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Tempted to buy up that 16V in Ohio on Ebay...use my free plane tickets and head to the party....._mmmm_....wonder if I can swing it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
don't feel sad dude. I wound up working on my wagon instead of the coupe. 







not sure why. 

Because a Type 44 Quattro Avant is sex on wheels, that's why. Lucky b&gger. I had one of those once, let it slip through my fingers.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

I'm kinda tempted to try and wrangle the '75 over in Noblesville, 
'cause it's lookin' like mine won't be ready for the trip.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*









free bump, I ain't working monday morning


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:52 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
My quit date: 5/1/2007
7 days, 14 hours, 9 minutes and 29 seconds smoke free.
152 cigarettes not smoked.
$31.50 and 1 day, 3 hours of my life saved.

I feel for you hardest thing i have ever done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i cut my itb manifold down a little bit and installed my new individual cone filters. also installed my rear shock tower carpet... im thinking of getting rid of my neuspeed rear 4 point bar as it is too "busy" for the styling i have going on in my rocco. might just weld up a normal 2 point rear strut bar instead. 
oh and i drove it around a bunch today! gonna use it pretty much as my daily up until cincy to make sure it is all ready for the drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Tempted to buy up that 16V in Ohio on Ebay...use my free plane tickets and head to the party....._mmmm_....wonder if I can swing it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Doooo Eeeeeeet.
Too bad you didn't say something sooner though, I was pretty close to Canton on Saturday and could have checked it out in person for ya.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm thinking of buying a Scirocco in Ohio and driving it home, but it is not on Ebay or the Vortex








- Daun did you get my IM, about Friday morning?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_

What kind of wheel is this? I'd LOVE to have a full set! It's got a very nice set of teardrops on it now, which look nice but they are not my favorite. I really like the look of these better, plus they are 15" which was my target wheel size for this car anyway.
Getting close!
Brendan

That's quite a find in your own car. Here's Compomotive with a replica that looks similar. That particular wheel looks like something I've seen as stock on Triumphs which I beleive were mentioned before: Panasports.
http://www.usacomp.com/mlr.htm
Spitfire with stock.... er.... somethings:
http://www.triumphspitfire.com...o.jpg
Here's a good place to start:
http://www.triumphspitfire.com/wheels.html
Edit again:
Minilite I think is the stock TR rim:
translated from french:
http://babelfish.altavista.com...%3d28
http://www.triumphspitfire.com/spitwheels.html


_Modified by Rave Racer at 10:05 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Almost ready!








...I sure hope it starts when I put it back in


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Almost ready!








...I sure hope it starts when I put it back in









it's an 8v... of course it'll start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I got my car tuned better now. 32mpg!
That means I can go about 300 miles before I'm tanking up again

I just got 277 miles on my last tank. filled up with 11.32 gallons so I still had a bit of gas left. and I dont drive it easy that was a mix of highway and city driving.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's an 8v... of course it'll start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

then how come none of your 8v's ever start?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Almost ready!








...I sure hope it starts when I put it back in










*Lookin' Good Chris!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

This weekend was a one step forward, two steps back kind of weekend.
Repairing a little self induced rust bubble behind the right rear tire and noticed the gas filler pipe was looking a little crusty.








After a little cleanup:








New one is $265 so I guess this one will get a little repair.








Plus while I was waiting for the compressor to recharge so I could bead blast some more I figured I'd start installing the rear H & R coilovers.
I guess it should be no surprise that the lower shock bolt is rusted in place.







only this time I can't just torch it out because 1.) the car has a Autotech rear swaybar that uses a special lower shock bolt to attach the sway bar and 2.) the shock is a perfectly good Koni that'll get transplanted to my other car.
Balls.
The one step forward?? 
Yeah, that was figuring out what was wrong with Cathy's .msq file so her car would finally run on Megasquirt.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Good morning. Another day closer. I hope you all thanked your mom yesterday for making your Scirocco addiction possible.








Let's roll!

_Modified by bigtavo at 7:09 AM 5-14-2007_


_Modified by bigtavo at 7:46 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Good morning folks


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Buenos Dias, mi amigos! Como estan hoy?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ugh. That filler neck looks pretty unhappy Dan. Maybe wrap some duct tape around it?








I seem to have shaken off my malaise, can't wait to get home and start tinkering.
'Course, it's awfully early on a Monday to make that sort of prediction.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning folks!!
I finally figured out how to get the pics I took from friday when I met up with raulito!
I had to take them with a phone, mms them to my wife's phone, she emailed them to me, I saved, uploaded and now posted them!! (arg!)


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

morning to all! thanks Timbo for the post...side by side it kindda look like " skywalker and Vader", MAY THE FORCE WITH US ALL!!! cincy, here we come!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*

Good morning








*raulito* is your motor a 1.8 or 2.0 16v turbo?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

its a 1.8


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*

What size Turbo? What Management you running on?


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

t3 t4 57trim, sds


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*

Cool...


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

timbo fell inlove with it after he drove it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Morning all.
At work and "not feeling it"
Well waiting on more parts so back under the p/u tonight.
Cool.
* THIS PAGE IS pwn3d!  *








Fixed. A random pic from the 2006 Bonelli GTG.
_Modified by tmechanic at 8:37 AM 5-14-2007_

_Modified by tmechanic at 9:27 AM 5-14-2007_


_Modified by tmechanic at 1:15 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

No page ownage picture? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

Based on the sign up it looks like 35 sciroccos are going to be in Cincy! How many maybes are out there? Get wrenching and get signed up!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_How many maybes are out there?

Here's one.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_timbo fell inlove with it after he drove it.

Hell yeah!
Fastest car I've ever driven.
That includes a Honda S2000, 06 Civic Si, an 07 TL, Acura RSX, Toyota Celica GTS.
Kicks all their asses. BOOST!! MUAhahahahahAHHAH!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo needs a ride in the .:R this year...
Seriously though, raulito, are you brining this car to Cincy? I'd love a ride in it. Looks like a mad beast.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

my baby is going to cincy to meet her scirocco sibblings.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*

Cincy 2007 Checklist - Work in progress.
For the drive	
1	Scirocco	
1	the boy (Stuart, my son)	
2	iPods w/1 cable/charger	
1	GPS	
1	Cooler	
6	Coke Zero Cherry	
6	Dr. Pepper	
1	Snacks (cheese, Slim Jims, Chips, nuts)	
1	Tool box	
1	Wrench/socket set	
1	Baseball cap	
1	Cellphone w/charger	
1	Sunglasses	
Lots	Money	

In the suitcase	
4	Shorts	
1	Bathing suit _(start doing sit ups!!!!!!)_ 
3	T-shirts	
3	Collared/Tropical Shirts	
1	Jeans	
1	Khakis	
1	Rain gear	
6	U-trau	
5	Pairs socks	
1	Keen Sandels	
1	Sneakers	
1	Crocs	
1	"nicer" shoes	
1	Beach towel	

For Cincy	
1	Host gift - _maybe a P-47D Thunderbolt. Check on price_ 
1-2	Case of beer - _may use as host gift if Tbolt too much_ 
2	Folding chairs	
1	Deck of cards	
4	Dzn Cindy's Chocolate Chip Cookies	
1	Power inverter	
1	Headlight conversion kit - Project	
1	Sunscreen (SPF 30)	
1	Bug spray (100% deet)	
Lots	DVD choices for movie	
Suggestions are welcome - _Like I have a choice_!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Cincy 2007 Checklist - Work in progress.
For the drive	
1	Scirocco	
1	the boy (Stuart, my son)	


That's cool, how old is your son and will he appreciate all the Scirocco's?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's cool, how old is your son and will he appreciate all the Scirocco's?

17 and I hope so. We are actually going on to Bloomington, IN to visit Indiana University on Monday, June 4th.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Based on the sign up it looks like 35 sciroccos are going to be in Cincy! How many maybes are out there? Get wrenching and get signed up! 


I'm back to a maybe.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









pearly dew drops' drops (<---see if anybody gets that obscure musical reference







)
^after a quick sprinkle this morning^
nothing like standing water on fresh paint... for once in my life i'm *not* upset at the rain gods.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

as time draws nearer daun, a local weather forecast would be appreciated too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm hoping for decent weather on the drive up, but i *really* don't want rain on our GTG....
*crosses fingers*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ pearly dew drops' drops (<---see if anybody gets that obscure musical reference







)


"We'll be soaked when Roddy comes
Rows of pearly dewdrop's drops
Tis the lucky lucky penny penny penny
Buys the pearly dew drips soaks"
Cocteau Twins - "Pearly dewdrops' drops"
Holy eighties batman.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Cocteau Twins - "Pearly dewdrops' drops" 

^_impressive_^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my fave band of all time...got to see 'em once. liz frasier's voice = heaven.

_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Holy eighties batman. 

what can i say....


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
what can i say....









......we all drive sciroccos, so we are clearly 80's


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_
......we all drive sciroccos, so we are clearly 80's

Amen.








@ Carl: I will try and get a weather forecast as the time draws near. Just about any day so far for May has been perfect. Sunny, warm (into the mid-80s) with light-moderate winds. My luck June will be a rainfest.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

yes I truly hope it does not rain the entire weekend. My new windshield seal won't be installed by then http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
uuuuuunlesss you guys want to do a tech-session: windshield replacement / headliner install


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Amen.








@ Carl: I will try and get a weather forecast as the time draws near. Just about any day so far for May has been perfect. Sunny, warm (into the mid-80s) with light-moderate winds. My luck June will be a rainfest.

It's Ohio, so you NEVER know. But yeah, the past couple weeks have been heavenly. I went to the Zoo last weekend!








Brendan


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_
......we all drive sciroccos, so we are clearly 80's

Here are a few tune titles that pop into my head from those good, bad and ugly days (not neccessarily tunes I like....some are great and others just plain SUCK):
Come on Eileen by Dexey's Midnight Runners (best 80's tune EVAR!)
Careless Whisper by WHAM!
True bySpandau Ballet
Neutron Dance by The Pointer Sisters (one of the worst tunes EVAR)
Carribean Queen by Billy Ocean
Lover Boy by Billy Ocean
Dont You Forget About Me by Simple Minds 
Rebel Yell by Billy Idol 
Relax by Frankie Goes To Hollywood 
Dress You Up by Madonna 
Dancin' With Myself by Billy Idol 
Karma Chameleon by Culture Club 
Billie Jean by Michael Jackson 
Owner Of A Lonely Heart by Yes 
Stand Back by Stevie Nicks 
In the Mood by Robert Plant 
Beat It by Michael Jackson
The Look Of Love by ABC 
Africa by Toto 
Hold Me Now by Thompson Twins 
Sara by Starship 
Easy Lover by Phil Collins and Phillip Bailey
Don't You (Forget About Me) by Simple Minds 
See you at Cincy....
Oh, and sign up for a Lanyard: http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/lanyard
I need everyone signed up by this Thursday. I'll make 'em and delivery (delivery only) at Cincy. Cost: about 2 bucks.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

@ sciroccojim:
what...no:
love and rockets
the cure
siouxsie and the banshees
ministry
b-52's
tones on tail
pet shop boys
smiths
bauhaus
devo
stephen tin tin duffy
duran duran
new order
joy division
red hot chili peppers

i have more...and i have most of ^them^ on posters...the big theater style units...rolled up and put in the attic somewhere's.








edit: sent email as per link above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ginster86roc at 2:46 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

What is this a trip down memory lane?
OK, I'm game.
Anthrax
Queensryche
Fields of Nephylum
Grinding Fetus Beneath the Wheels
The Pixies
The Pogues
Dave and David
Triumph
Metallica(before they got rich and famous and became @$$h013$)


_Modified by tmechanic at 1:56 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

ooooo!!!
The Pixies








how 'bout:
10,000 maniacs
Echo and the Bunnymen
INXS
and some others I don't have time to brainstorm about








good call on *Toto: Africa* http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

How 'bout:
Journey (how has this not been mentioned yet???!?)
Mercyful Fate
Slayer
Megadeth
King Crimson
The Police


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

the 80s?








what comes to mind:
Slayer
DRI
Motorhead
Venom
DK
Ministry
...










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:07 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Here's what would happen if my wife, Jenny, hijacked my user account.
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
The Cure
That's some good 80s music right there!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

No R.E.M.??????? You all should be ashamed.








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

80's pop is horrible


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Here are a few tune titles that pop into my head from those good, bad and ugly days (not neccessarily tunes I like....some are great and others just plain SUCK):
Careless Whisper by WHAM!
Neutron Dance by The Pointer Sisters (one of the worst tunes EVAR)
Carribean Queen by Billy Ocean
Dress You Up by Madonna 
Dancin' With Myself by Billy Idol 
Karma Chameleon by Culture Club 
Owner Of A Lonely Heart by Yes 
Stand Back by Stevie Nicks 
Beat It by Michael Jackson
Africa by Toto 
Sara by Starship 
Easy Lover by Phil Collins and Phillip Bailey
See you at Cincy....
Oh, and sign up for a Lanyard: http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/lanyard
I need everyone signed up by this Thursday. I'll make 'em and delivery (delivery only) at Cincy. Cost: about 2 bucks.


Thanks for putting some of the worst music ever into my head. It could take weeks for this to clear!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Of course it's ALL about the 80's. 
Haven't seen:
U2 (who did their best work in the 80's)
Thomas Dolby (of course)
The Box
Men Without Hats (before Pop Goes the World)
Rush (well, duh)
Ultravox
Big Country
Depeche Mode
Simple Minds
and SO many more...
and for my wife:
Skinny Puppy
The Smiths
The Cure (OK we saw this one already)
Violent Femmes
I could go on, but I won't.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

The Godfathers
Smithereens
HooDoo Gurus
Spinal Tap
U2
Pretenders!!!!!
Sugar Cubes
Peter Gabrial
Power Station
Van Halen - Not Van Hagar
More to come


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

type53b_gtd *5000th post*
make it 5002 now








post away


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Half of these were probably made by you and Mr Lee


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Half of these were probably made by you and Mr Lee


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Hey don't look at me like that ^^ It was a joke


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Posting is a right!








Ownage! I miss this car







Sold it in 1987.
_Modified by bigtavo at 4:25 PM 5-14-2007_


_Modified by bigtavo at 4:42 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Darn, again, I got the _last_ post of the page










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:29 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Timing is everything. Do less work and maybe you can be first. Remember coming in second just means your the first loser!










_Modified by bigtavo at 4:38 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I think he bought a frisbee with light sin the edges...
it looks like a UFO at dusk.

Last year's disc is on the left, the new one is on the right. We tested the new one this weekend and it was very well received. Everyone loved it and no problems even tho some enjoyed







(and saki).








Big time UFO factor on the new one. VERY bright and 3D (blue was hard to judge distance-wise when really dark). One could read by the light of it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

It's ok. I don't mind the first post or not.
I'll post pictures anyhoo


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Hot diggety! I've got a Scirocco that rolls under its own power again!
Lessee, 17 days to go, that's 11 commutes (long weekend) or roughly 2200 km. Should be good enough to blow the bugs out.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Hot diggety! I've got a Scirocco that rolls under its own power again!
Lessee, 17 days to go, that's 11 commutes (long weekend) or roughly 2200 km. Should be good enough to blow the bugs out.


wow congratulation!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_@ sciroccojim:
what...no:
love and rockets
the cure
siouxsie and the banshees
ministry
b-52's
tones on tail
pet shop boys
smiths
bauhaus
devo
stephen tin tin duffy
duran duran
new order
joy division
red hot chili peppers

i have more...and i have most of ^them^ on posters...the big theater style units...rolled up and put in the attic somewhere's.








edit: sent email as per link above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes, yes and yes. Don't forget about:
Minutemen
Minor Threat
Def Leppard
Beastie Boys
Eric B and Rakim
Jane's Addiction
Mudhoney
Sonic Youth
Faith No More
They Might Be Giants
I know, I'm heading towards the late 80s, but hey, I own an '87.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Hot diggety! I've got a Scirocco that rolls under its own power again!
Lessee, 17 days to go, that's 11 commutes (long weekend) or roughly 2200 km. Should be good enough to blow the bugs out.


Hey, go easy on the bugs! Just what the doctor ordered I'd say though, congrats!! Where's Montreal Marc?
I put a few miles on mine too on Mother's day, cant think of anywhere i'd have rather spent the day either! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I know, I could have broken the car, but I just had to eh? And i have better pictures, but if I showed them to you, I'd have to kill you eh?








cathy


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's an 8v... of course it'll start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BIG LOL on that. Of course it will. Eventually. After weeping, wailing, gnashing of teeth, and a brush with depression and alcoholism. OKay, maybe not for everyone, but for some of us....but there will be joy when that raw angry beast opens up its fury....okay, enough....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Hey, go easy on the bugs! Just what the doctor ordered I'd say though, congrats!! Where's Montreal Marc?
Yeah, I know, I could have broken the car, but I just had to eh? And i have better pictures, but if I showed them to you, I'd have to kill you eh?








cathy

Who me?
Missing a few bolts here and there, should get them by mid-week.
The motor is just about ready to stick back into the engine bay.
Should be running by the week-end, so it can be my DD for a week to try it out, and iron out the bugs








Glad yours is running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still planning to caravan out with you guys


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

Yeah, I know, I could have broken the car, but I just had to eh? And i have better pictures, but if I showed them to you, I'd have to kill you eh?








cathy

LOL!!! So we go from "Klaus won't start" to "Klaus at the track" in two days. Yep, that's our Cathy!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

The button says it all "Don't Panic"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So Long and Thanks for all the Fish


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Que?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The button says it all "Don't Panic"









Never underestimate the power and utility of a towel and a bag of peanuts.
And that button is some SERIOUS 80's - remember Zenith microcomputers?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_And that button is some SERIOUS 80's - remember Zenith microcomputers?








yikes!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So Long and Thanks for all the Fish

I think she carries a toel and pocket link with her where ever she goes


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Que?

Read Hitch hikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I 'member the TI-99 we had wwaayyyy back in the day..








No real cincy content. But I did get the 3 16ft sections of birch tree cut up into tiny pieces and out of the driveway: meaning more time tomorrow afternoon/evening for pre-cincy shennanigans


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Read Hitch hikers Guide to the Galaxy.

Where I come from, reading is a dirty word!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where I come from, Scirocco is a dirty word!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_Where I come from, *MK3* is a dirty word!









Fixed


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Fixed

mr lee has a potty mouth then


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Must make using the Bentley manual kinda difficult.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Nah, I just look at the pictures


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nah, I just look at the pictures









Phew, I thought I was the only one


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The button says it all "Don't Panic"









Got that button from a good friend who always heads me towards situations that make me panic. Good thing he gave me that button. Not that it helps me not panic.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_
......we all drive sciroccos, so we are clearly 80's

Hell I am so 80's that I just came back from a concert to See Morrisey ( former lead man for The Smiths!!!)
So yeah, I wear vans and drive a rocco too!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_@ sciroccojim:
what...no:
love and rockets
the cure
siouxsie and the banshees
ministry
b-52's
tones on tail
pet shop boys
smiths
bauhaus
devo
stephen tin tin duffy
duran duran
new order
joy division
red hot chili peppers

i have more...and i have most of ^them^ on posters...the big theater style units...rolled up and put in the attic somewhere's.








edit: sent email as per link above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ginster86roc at 2:46 PM 5-14-2007_

OH GINSTER!!!! Old Chap.....WTF???? *No Depeche Mode*??


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

so do I sneak out to Cincy, go to Trashwerks in MN, go the the Wetdubs GTG in Tulsa, or stay home and work cause I need the money. Hmmmm


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

trash werks in mn i kneed to know more of this event please!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

its on june 2nd


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

sweet!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

Morning bump! Smell the coffee!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Good Tuesday Morning.
Coffee is good
*Page 145 PWNED*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:23 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Coffee is good


Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!








I can't wait to drive my Scirocco


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!

You just made my day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!

Maybe next week I can share in this feeling.
Oh, and coffee is good, but the conference call with the UK chaps at 9 is not so much...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

need coffee now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*need a Scirocco that runs now*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Man - I had a Text-based Hitchhikers guide game on my Amiga. Those were the days!!!
















(Interestingly, this computer has the SAME processor as megasquirt does!!!!




























)


_Modified by timbo2132 at 8:46 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## davidcjeffries (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm new to this, but Cincy sounds like the place to be... and hey, I just got my rocco going too. Now on to convincing the wife that she likes going to weddings alone and that its her friends' wedding, so they won't care.... wish me luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (davidcjeffries)*

We are here to help. Remind her how embarassed she was the last time you went (and got hammered) to a wedding of one of her friends. If that won't work, jewerly usually does the trick.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (davidcjeffries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidcjeffries* »_I'm new to this, but Cincy sounds like the place to be... and hey, I just got my rocco going too. Now on to convincing the wife that she likes going to weddings alone and that its her friends' wedding, so they won't care.... wish me luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DO EEEEEETTT!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!

I'll second that. The '86 today.








How's Carrots performing?


_Modified by vwdaun at 8:56 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (davidcjeffries)*

David, 
your wifes name isn't christy by any chance is it? 
Dave


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT!!!!!

X2
driving mine the past couple days is fun. even took the rocco and the girl to the new Sonic that is about 30 minutes away last night. good times! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

morning to all! almost ready for cincy...need to find a spare wheel.
by the way guys...don't forget 
the tubes
cashagoogoo
tiffany
level 42
big country
debbie gibson
van halen
debarge
and many more...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*

Work really sucks when you have a non-working Scirocco at home.
_oh, wait... work always sucks..._


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Work really sucks when you have a non-working Scirocco at home.
_oh, wait... work always sucks..._

X2















But other than that Good morning.
Oh yeah, 
KMFDM
XTC
The Long Riders
Red Ryder
Vixen
Quiet Riot
Twisted Sister


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:01 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll second that. The '86 today.










Pffft! The other day I _pushed_ Carrots further than you drive to work, and I didn't even get out of the shed!









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
How's Carrots performing?


So far so good, but it's early days yet. Had a few







moments in the left lane. Perhaps the best thing is that smoke is near zero, and EGT's are very low (reading turbine inlet temps now) which spells "MORE FUEL"


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
You just made my day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, it made my day too....


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

CAMPING RESERVATIONS ARE MADE!!!! IM me if you had signed up to camp!! I need your emails.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

bump for lanyards.

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Oh, and sign up for a Lanyard: http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/lanyard
*I need everyone signed up by this Thursday*. 

that'd be 2 days peoples. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Jim/Timbo,
Will we be able to get a preview like we did last year to see our cards? Would it be possible to get a high res of the same card?
Just curious,
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Sure thing!!








(That's last year's!)


_Modified by timbo2132 at 2:21 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

i think i aksed this before, or maybe i didn't. but this thread is so long now that its hard to keep up with completely. but...

anyone know about how long of a drive it is from the Richmond, Va or D.C. area? its about the time where i can still ask off work if i think the drive is manageable. I'd really like to make it out if at all possible.
edit: ok, my lazy ass mapquested it and its 8 hours. if there are some people from the central VA area looking to go I'd love to caravan. i'm going to put my request in at work thursday so i should be good to go. 
can't wait to meet everyone and help eveyone get their car fixed up to head back home, haha.


_Modified by Ricky Rockstar at 7:56 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

Confused on the lanyards... how much, where do I pay, and what happens if I order one then don't make it?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

Google says about 7 hours 48 mins from DC
and about 8 hours 9 mins from Richmond, VA
Not bad at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_anyone know about how long of a drive it is from the Richmond, Va or D.C. area? 


http://www.mapquest.com


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Confused on the lanyards... how much, where do I pay, and what happens if I order one then don't make it?


yes...you in the back. i'll answer those questions one at a time for you:
1) pay sciroccojim a paltry sum
2) pay @ cincy
3) sciroccojim will hunt you down like the dog that you are for making him put together a lanyard for you and then backing out.
^price'll go up, too.^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

EDIT: Whoop ^^^ I was too late!









_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Confused on the lanyards... how much, where do I pay, and what happens if I order one then don't make it?

1. $2
2. Pay sciroccojim - in person or in paypal
3. We hunt you down and KILL you!!







Just kiddin!! We'll mail it for a FEE of ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

my car won't be "complete" until after this coming weekend. Will I be able to submit a better pic of my car after thursday? if so, what's my deadline?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*










_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_ We'll mail it for a FEE of ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

i want a lanyard... i'll be there. or stuck on the side of the road somewhere along the way....


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_my car won't be "complete" until after this coming weekend. Will I be able to submit a better pic of my car after thursday? if so, what's my deadline?









i need to see if my photographer has some free time to do some beauty shots of my car for a lanyard for me..







seriously all i have is phone pics of my car since winter.. haha


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

since i'm really slacking on this whole thing i have another question... what is the sleeping arrangement deal? is there a hotel, camp site, camping on site of the GTG, or what? 
I have a tent and what not and i guess that means i can sleep anywhere i want to but i'd prefer to be nearer to all the action than away from it... any details? 
if someone could be nice enough to shoot me a U2U and tell me "the party is here" i'd greatly appreciate it and then I can make my arrnagements accordingly.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

Check the first post of this thread, that will answer a bunch of questions.








Edit for ownage... I'm really stressing as to if we'll be doing aerial pics from the baby this year








Why? Because it still resembles this:








(Taken during destruction, reassembly / rewiring is well along, but....
I suppose some Scirocco content is warranted too 'eh? I'd like to have this thing ready to sell by Cincy too... damn I need more time!










_Modified by vwdaun at 3:33 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_We'll mail it for a FEE of ONE MILLION DOLLARS!! 

Well, I'm going to order one and paypal it. As for the shipping fees... there's a good reason to get crackin' on putting the motor back in.

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_i need to see if my photographer has some free time to do some beauty shots of my car

If I'm there, I'll be there with with a digital SLR (and about 900 lenses), as well as my brand new (20 year old) medium format system and about a dozen rolls of the most oversaturated (in a good way) film you've ever seen, so beauty shots will be taken.
Neptuno's car got the first Scirocco shot on that camera in my hands over the weekend, but he doesn't know that yet







.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_go back and read each and every page of this thread, that will answer a bunch of questions.









fixed that for you daun.








@ RickyRockstar: just playin' aiiight? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
^but seriously....where have you been?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Man - I had a Text-based Hitchhikers guide game on my Amiga. Those were the days!!!










Played it (and Zork and The Mist (Stephen King)) on an Apple IIe. Those were the days, indeed.

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Google says about 7 hours 48 mins from DC
and about 8 hours 9 mins from Richmond, VA
Not bad at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd probably try to make it from anywhere in the lower 48, but that's just me. If'n I was Getty, I'd probably make the attempt to drive from HI once, just to say I did.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'm really stressing as to if we'll be doing aerial pics from the baby this year


_noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo_ *gasp* _ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo_

say it isn't so daun.








surely you have another aircraft at your disposal? yes?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

we could always stick wings on max.... and let her rip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Check the first post of this thread, that will answer a bunch of questions.








Edit for ownage... I'm really stressing as to if we'll be doing aerial pics from the baby this year










Looks ok to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

_noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo_ *gasp* _ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo_

say it isn't so daun.








surely you have another aircraft at your disposal? yes?

This is Daun we're talking about here, and IIRC, planes are like Sciroccos with him... there's more.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Looks ok to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









+1
c'mon...i've seen people's _cars_ look worse than that still driving down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
This is Daun we're talking about here, and IIRC, planes are like Sciroccos with him... there's more.











and i picked that up with his wordage...and i quote:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I'm really stressing as to if we'll be doing aerial pics from *the baby* this year

which would logically imply that there were other "not baby" aircraft about...
or something.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*









NP - I can fix this - 1 hour tops! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








NP - I can fix this - 1 hour tops! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


needs some relays!
where's My Old Roc?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_i
anyone know about how long of a drive it is from the Richmond, Va or D.C. area? 
edit: ok, my lazy ass mapquested it and its 8 hours. if there are some people from the central VA area looking to go I'd love to caravan. i'm going to put my request in at work thursday so i should be good to go. 

Check this out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3121414
Maybe a little out of your way, but it'll be cool to caravan with a bunch of other Sciroccos.
Most of the MD crew will be in this caravan.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Mtl-Marc has a steering wheel we can use, then a 5 gal. bucket to sit on and you're good to go, yep an hour tops.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

OK, I've confirmed I have the time off, the big boss quit about a week ago and no one had confirmed my vaca request so I had to go ask.
Still looking like the metal tube, Feh!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

shoooo dawg i pwnd pg 142 and just now realized it....
...w/e more work on the rocco. even though im 90% sure it wont be done by cincy im still working on it because i need a check up from the neck up. hell i dont even get my license until AUGUST 2008!!!!!!!

argh


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why? Because it still resembles this:










Aaw, you don't need to do much. Just some duct tape, a garmin gps and a walkit-talkit and you'll be all set!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (upoo2)*

NEw people join the ORG!


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_fixed that for you daun.








@ RickyRockstar: just playin' aiiight? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
^but seriously....where have you been?









honestly? ignoring this thread. cuz up until about now it didn't look like i would be able to make it, and it was judt gonna piss me off if i kept reading about the awesome time to expect and knew i would have to miss out... i lost my job and all sorts of other lovely things... but now it looks like i could swing it if the car stays together/ i can get it fixed soon. so i kind of missed out on a lot of the details, and 146 pages is a lot to read.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_
... so i kind of missed out on a lot of the details, and 146 pages is a lot to read.

Some people are going to re-enact the whole thread saturday night at Cincy, or so I heard


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

Rockstar - sorry to hear about the job.
But the car? Lots of us have been there!
You can always come in of your other rides, you've got a scirocco, so you can walk the walk and talk the talk.
You're welcome to join the big NY/PA/NJ MD caravan. If you want to slide up here the night before and want a patch of floor to crash on, shoot me an IM.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Some people are going to re-enact the whole thread saturday night at Cincy, or so I heard









are you gonna video tape it? I wanna see whoever plays my part get beat up


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
are you gonna video tape it? I wanna see whoever plays my part get beat up









not it


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_
honestly? ignoring this thread. cuz up until about now it didn't look like i would be able to make it, and it was judt gonna piss me off if i kept reading about the awesome time to expect and knew i would have to miss out... i lost my job and all sorts of other lovely things... but now it looks like i could swing it if the car stays together/ i can get it fixed soon. so i kind of missed out on a lot of the details, and 146 pages is a lot to read.

Clif Notes version
Daun sets date for Cincy 2007 on January 15, 2007 @ 2:00PM
People (read 85roccoz400, G-rocco, mr lee, timbo2132, ginster86roc, others) post lots of stuff - some useful, most not. 5099 posts.
You want to know details.
That's about it. You haven't missed much.




_Modified by bigtavo at 10:11 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

5100 posts


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

which would logically imply that there were other "not baby" aircraft about...
or something.










Yeah, but it's just not the same viewed from other aircraft. And Daun will be in a funk not flying that one too. Nothing like a fifties red and white interior to cheer you up eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Yeah, but it's just not the same viewed from other aircraft. And Daun will be in a funk not flying that one too. Nothing like a fifties red and white interior to cheer you up eh?

TOTALLY.
The backup plan is to drag the 152 over for the weekend. This is if I can't get Dewey to loan me his Champ for the weekend, THAT would be absolutely ideal. If I keep making progress like I did today, why, our trip to Oshkosh is in jeopardy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
TOTALLY.
The backup plan is to drag the 152 over for the weekend. This is if I can't get Dewey to loan me his Champ for the weekend, THAT would be absolutely ideal. If I keep making progress like I did today, why, our trip to Oshkosh is in jeopardy.









Haha, while we are rushing to get our cars ready to go to Cincy, Daun is rushing to get his bird ready too








Sweet irony


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
TOTALLY.
The backup plan is to drag the 152 over for the weekend. This is if I can't get Dewey to loan me his Champ for the weekend, THAT would be absolutely ideal. If I keep making progress like I did today, why, our trip to Oshkosh is in jeopardy.









Can we still camp together somewhere (preferably in torrential downpours) if that falls through?







I have a Beach Boy's tape somewhere...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Rockstar - sorry to hear about the job.
But the car? Lots of us have been there!
You can always come in of your other rides, you've got a scirocco, so you can walk the walk and talk the talk.
You're welcome to join the big NY/PA/NJ MD caravan. If you want to slide up here the night before and want a patch of floor to crash on, shoot me an IM.

+1 we can always get one more person on the caravan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Can we still camp together somewhere (preferably in torrential downpours) if that falls through?







I have a Beach Boy's tape somewhere...

... or find that Gene Kelly movie soundtrack tape


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:28 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*









Not too many Scirocco pictures here


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









One more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_5100 posts


and counting


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Last one, gotta go


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't stop the world, I don't want to get off because...
15 days, 1 hour, 41 minutes and 51 seconds smoke free.
301 cigarettes not smoked.
$67.50 and 2 days, 7 hours of my life saved.
My quit date: 5/1/2007
Yeah, baby, YEAH! In 2.5 weeks, I will be a frisbee throwin' mofo who does not wheeze. Buy your own cigs, MD!
Eat my ownage!!!
Want my Rule #1? Hey look! Al's actually in his garage and it looks like he's thinking about working on _his_ DuRocco (tm).








I think this pic is 2 years old










_Modified by smithma7 at 1:46 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

My morning porn:








Not much time left!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Exhaust and inspection?
TODAY!








Let's hope they don't find anything that needs fixing/replacing.
Just for today.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Good morning folks








Today '88 goes to the shop to fix cooling problem








Also install Euro bumpers on my friend Steve's 86.5 16v Scirocco








(my ride to Cincy







)








Steve's 86.5 is the middle, finally going to get rid of those NA bumpers


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good morning...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Exhaust and inspection?
TODAY!








Let's hope they don't find anything that needs fixing/replacing.
Just for today.

Good luck with the inspection. Let me know about Saturday.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_People (read 85roccoz400, G-rocco, mr lee, timbo2132, ginster86roc, others) post lots of stuff - some useful, most not. 5099 posts.


Ouch, the truth hurts!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ouch, the truth hurts!









You know what they say... truth hurts, lies tickle!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_My morning porn:








Not much time left!

Err, Julie, don't take this the wrong way or anything, and maybe it's the camera angle, but those louvers aren't doing it for me. Back in the 80's the local Lada dealership was putting louvers on all the Samaras that they sold.
That's the image I just can't get out of my mind after looking at your Mk1.
And that's just wrong.


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Rockstar - sorry to hear about the job.
But the car? Lots of us have been there!
You can always come in of your other rides, you've got a scirocco, so you can walk the walk and talk the talk.
You're welcome to join the big NY/PA/NJ MD caravan. If you want to slide up here the night before and want a patch of floor to crash on, shoot me an IM.

I might take you up on that. a caravan is a lot more fun than doing it on your own. not to mention if/when something breaks you have backup.
hopefully i can figure out what made my rocco die today and get it back to running and driving. i'm really not trying to do the trip in my 85 N/A Diesel Jetta, especially since there are mountains to deal with. It goes about 40mph up hills...and it only goes about 90 down them... if i have a good couple miles of downhill, haha. but it gets great milage (when the injection pump isn't leaking).


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

Good morning all.
Working on the brakes tonight.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*








<---- me cause my PIA still hesitates and misfires.








how many more days till June 1 ?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Daun, I hope you get the Cessna going- I grew a pair since last year and think l'll take a ride in it this year.







Plus, my girlfriend sounded interested in a quick trip too as I do not think she's ever been on a small plane.
Scirocco content: Just ordered pass/driver side motor mounts, rubber VC gasket, (for my G60 valve cover, that is currently getting beautification) and if I am feeling energetic, exhaust manifold hardware in case I have the urge to swap the header from my 84 to the 81. (not looking forward to it though, that's a bitch of a job!!) Also would like to get started on swapping the fuel pump from the 84 to the 81, to see if it corrects the strange running problems. Also not a fun job.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Daun, I hope you get the Cessna going- I grew a pair since last year and think l'll take a ride in it this year.







Plus, my girlfriend sounded interested in a quick trip too as I do not think she's ever been on a small plane.

I try not to make Cincy a "take everyone for a ride" event, there's just too many people. However, you're in Ohio, we should get together sometime and get you guys up, just not during Cincy.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I cant come


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I try not to make Cincy a "take everyone for a ride" event, there's just too many people. However, you're in Ohio, we should get together sometime and get you guys up, just not during Cincy.

Yeah, I hear that. Plus, there is an airport right here in town even.







How long does it take to fly from Wilmington to Mt. Vernon?
Brendan


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I try not to make Cincy a "take everyone for a ride" event, there's just too many people. However, you're in Ohio, we should get together sometime and get you guys up, just not during Cincy.

understood. _ though i must admit... for a brief moment i started think the same thing to myself: plane ride_









so just to clarify here, o host of hosts...do you or do you not have another aircraft available for the aerial shot?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I cant come









Aawwwwww! Maaaaan!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Good luck with the inspection. Let me know about Saturday.

Thanks, Jeff. I'll let you know how things work out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I cant come









Sounds like maybe you should see a doctor about that.
Oh wait... you mean to Cincy.








Why not?!?!?!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
so just to clarify here, o host of hosts...do you or do you not have another aircraft available for the aerial shot?









I am trying to arrange that, yes. I should have *something* to fly, I just don't know what it will be yet.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I am trying to arrange that, yes. I should have *something* to fly, I just don't know what it will be yet.

10-4


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I am trying to arrange that, yes. I should have *something* to fly, I just don't know what it will be yet.

This?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
This?









That would definitely make taking pictures easier. Just hold on tight to that camera!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I am trying to arrange that, yes. I should have *something* to fly, I just don't know what it will be yet.

This?








Or maybe one o these?








Or perhaps even a


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

joe, if you need help getting your car inspected....I have friends that will help you pass it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*

i could bring my UFO to take pictures from.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I am trying to arrange that, yes. I should have *something* to fly, I just don't know what it will be yet.


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i could bring my UFO to take pictures from.

I can jump _reeeaaaallllyyyy_ high!


_Modified by bigtavo at 2:39 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i could bring my UFO to take pictures from. 









Looks like a drum brake to me


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Looks like a drum brake to me









a _flying_ drum brake at that


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

just don't tell anyone i have it... especially military / us govn't... 
they've been holding my little brother for a while


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
This?










Oh now THAT hurt.








New yoke bushings are installed (after powdercoating the holders, natch), in the midst of new brakeline install. Just checkin' the office, back to the hangar....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
a _flying_ drum brake at that









Someone had a disk brake conversion


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_just don't tell anyone i have it... especially military / us govn't... 
they've been holding *my little brother* for a while 

*thinks to self*: ^this^ could go a _loooong_ way in 'splainin' things...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
they've been holding my little brother for a while 

who.... Ike?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
who.... Ike?








..._sees fire in the sky._


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
who.... Ike?









how'dja know?
edit: that's ike in the background, right mr lee?


_Modified by ginster86roc at 4:16 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Will fergot page qwnag3


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Will fergot page qwnag3









I do not find it necessary to do a touchdown dance just because the thread got 1 page longer.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

yeah.. I know that.








High Will


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_I do not find it necessary to do a touchdown dance just because the thread got 1 page longer.









Just having fun with nothing here


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Just having fun with nothing here

















^^ can't believe this is someone's backyard.
So green, so vast, so nice, loaded with Sciroccos










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:04 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









...Ike is Canadian too. :/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
...Ike is Canadian too. :/

Lots of special projects up north here. Can't tell more.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Boing, can't see nothing Mr Lee


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









okay...blind spots...
i don't geddit...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
okay...blind spots...
i don't geddit...









CUZ YOUR BLIND


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

this is my cat


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Man that is ugly


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I cant come









I am sorry. You should have a talk to Smiling Bob.
Ohhh to Cincy! Sorry to hear that too. Bob cant help with that


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

got the car fixed... again.. so as long as it doesn't break... again i should still be able to make it. hurray!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_joe, if you need help getting your car inspected....I have friends that will help you pass it.

Raulito, thanks for the offer. However, the news is in, and it's good: passed with flying colors. You wouldn't believe how low I am in CO2 and NOX emissions! The guy inspecting it said he's seen new cars with worse emissions. That said, I was high-ish on the hydrocarbons, but the car was cool when it was tested. I passed regardless.
However, just to keep things interesting, I got the OXS and battery lights on the way home. So, two things to do tomorrow:
1. Check blue "exciter" on the alternator.
2. Press the magic white button.
I'm thinking of something in my head that begins with a "C" and ends with a "Y" and has five letters..... Anyone?
Happy Joe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'm thinking of something in my head that begins with a "C" and ends with a "Y" and has five letters..... Anyone?
Happy Joe

ChevY ?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

*C*ath*y*?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Also - More pics of *raulito*'s car








Here's a ginster86roc style shot:








Here's the wonderful part:








A pic of my dirty-ass car for the hell of it!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

hey timbo what sun/moon roof is that ?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

exactly 50 peeps on the sign in pge


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Also - More pics of *raulito*'s car








Here's the wonderful part:










Nice clean car.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_exactly 50 peeps on the sign in pge









weres that at?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_hey timbo what sun/moon roof is that ?

Don't know - it was Dealer installed in 1984.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








^^ can't believe this is someone's backyard.
So green, so vast, so nice, loaded with Sciroccos









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:04 PM 5-16-2007_

Funny, I now have a red Wolfie in permanent residence in that same spot too. All I need is a flat black one to restage that photo. And so green? How about so in need of my previous devotion to all things horticultural? I'd say wild and unruly are better descriptive words.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Funny, I now have a red Wolfie in permanent residence in that same spot too. All I need is a flat black one to restage that photo. And so green? How about so in need of my previous devotion to all things horticultural? I'd say wild and unruly are better descriptive words.

Ok, you have your priorities set right if you make the Sciroccos run right before trimming plants


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_exactly 50 peeps on the sign in pge









Just 50???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Don't know - it was Dealer installed in 1984.


















I had one just like that in my first Scirocco (1982)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_got the car fixed... again.. so as long as it doesn't break... again i should still be able to make it. hurray!

Yes, you'll be just fine. No problem in sight


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Are we there yet? How many _days_ 'till Cincy?
14 days and counting!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'm thinking of something in my head that begins with a "C" and ends with a "M" and has three letters..... Anyone?


Fixed that for ya. And whoever was thinking of me, I appreciate it.







Been out of the loop today, crazy long work day and I'm toast. I owe a few of you replies to emails, I'll get to them, no worries. No Scirocco progress today, added some sealant to the windsheild yesterday after a crummy drive ( loose alternator belt, and some noises I need to track down). Tomorrow's excitement is getting a molar rebuilt, yay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

On more picture 'cause I feel like it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Shaken not stirred please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Interesting hood support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Nice picture!
What's he drinking?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_.... You wouldn't believe how low I am in CO2 and NOX emissions! 

OH, so glad to hear it! Let's keep it that way at Cincy. I've worked in garages that hvae a strict 'no farting' rule but maybe in the open air at cincy it won't be a problem.


_Quote »_....... I was high-ish on the hydrocarbons, 

Oh, is that what the kids are smoking these days?

_Quote »_I passed regardless

You get an *A*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote »_
2. Press the magic white button.
Happy Joe

When I read this, the music in my head plays 'White rabbit' by Jefferson Airplane


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Interesting hood support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's all about booze I guess


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Philly area guys - I posted a destination for this weekend in lower Bucks.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ Shaken not stirred please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









'They' say that shaking can 'bruise' the gin, but I dunno about that.
I prefer them shaken, so it gets the martini as cold as possible.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Sounds like maybe you should see a doctor about that.
Oh wait... you mean to Cincy.








Why not?!?!?!

MOnies!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good morning, ya slackers!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

*Yawn*
Good Thursday Morning All
*Yawn*


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Yawn*


No yawns here, just














(did I mention driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT?)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*








I want to drive my Scirocco


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







I want to drive my Scirocco

What do you and Timbo have planned to help achive that goal?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11
Half way down the page!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*Yawn*
Good Thursday Morning All
*Yawn*

back atcha!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
No yawns here, just














(did I mention driving a Scirocco to work is GREAT?)

I believe you did, yes. I have the S-10 today. What were we saying about yawning?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I believe you did, yes. I have the S-10 today. What were we saying about yawning?

But you have like, 34 Scirocco's stashed around your house/garage/hanger/barn/wherever...
Why the S-10?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
But you have like, 34 Scirocco's stashed around your house/garage/hanger/barn/wherever...
Why the S-10?

Because last night was trash night, and I had a bunch of stuff to haul from the hangar.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

morning.... im running late.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

5201 and counting.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

morning to all! we have one solid week to get our babies ready for the road...good luck to all!!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! we have one solid week to get our babies ready for the road...good luck to all!!!


<----checks calendar

05.17.07 *whew*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

13 days... Scirocco still isn't running







I will be cutting it very close


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! we have one solid week to get our babies ready for the road...good luck to all!!!

Isn't it two weeks?
17th - 24th = one week
24th - 31st = two weeks
July 1st = Cincy


_Modified by cholland_ at 9:31 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning all.
OK, that was weird, this last page wasn't showing up until I posted, 


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:41 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Isn't it two weeks?
17th - 24th = one week
24th - 31st = two weeks
July 1st = Cincy

_Modified by cholland_ at 9:31 AM 5-17-2007_

i think you skipped Cincy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Isn't it two weeks?
17th - 24th = one week
24th - 31st = two weeks
J*une* 1st = Cincy

_Modified by cholland_ at 9:31 AM 5-17-2007_

Fixed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

wait.. what month is Cincy ?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Its June, mr lee.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Isn't it two weeks?
17th - 24th = one week
24th - 31st = two weeks
July 1st = Cincy


June?!?!?! nooooooooooooooo


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
June?!?!?! nooooooooooooooo 

you won't even have the rocco by then! How did you make this massive miscalculation? This is horrible


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
you won't even have the rocco by then! How did you make this massive miscalculation? This is horrible

my calculator must have run out of calculations








looks like we'll be taking the mk3 .. i mean kia


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
i think you skipped Cincy









Note the early time of said post... not enough coffee yet.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
looks like we'll be taking the mk3 .. i mean kia

Thats a shame.







We can park together







Kia parking


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Whoo-hoo! Another pre-cincy purchase came in.
a canon 50mm f1.8 lens is here for me








please add your own 'pwned' photo.


_Modified by G-rocco at 11:03 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

owned


















_Modified by mr lee at 8:14 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

blue question mark?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_blue question mark?


huh?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

they cant all make sense.... eh


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

50 more pages.... get posting


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_50 more pages.... get posting

you guys won't make it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
you guys won't make it

Wait are you doubting us.
I'll just need to up my posting


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Wait are you doubting us.


I have about as much faith as everyone making it to Cincy without breaking down.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_50 more pages.... get posting

Well we better get busy then, heres another post to make it closer

















_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
you guys won't make it

Yes, we will


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*









And are you one of the KC guys who wants to attend some BBQ 4.5 hours way... 
And not rock it out with Mikey at a full euro show 6.5??


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








And are you one of the KC guys who wants to attend some BBQ 4.5 hours way... 
And not rock it out with Mikey at a full euro show 6.5??



hell no, I just can't afford to go. Otherwise I would be going to Trashwerks.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
you guys won't make it

We'll make it if we have to strip every mk3 for parts along the way!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

i gotta save up for cincy ya know


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
We'll make it if we have to strip every mk3 for parts along the way!

good luck catching them


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Okay... You Midwest guys have no dedication


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Okay... You Midwest guys have no dedication









nah dude, I just am that broke right now. Otherwise I'd be in Minny in a 2 weeks.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Well you have 2 weeks save the money


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
hell no, I just can't afford to go. Otherwise I would be going to Trashwerks.

OK what the f is trashwerks and where is it held.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'll just need to up my posting 

great...might as well just "give you the keys" then...









i keed, i keed...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I've got nothing better to do here at work


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
OK what the f is trashwerks and where is it held.

search is your friend








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091368


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
I have about as much faith as everyone making it to Cincy *without breaking down*.

i know a certain yellow car that'll shake your faith to it's foundation....








however low that may be...








^did i think that out loud?^
j/k a3vr.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well you have 2 weeks save the money










i wish


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

That's why I never heard of it, I don't do the Golf II forum.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
i know a certain yellow car that'll shake your faith to it's foundation....








however low that may be...








^did i think that out loud?^
j/k a3vr.









ONOZ!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whoo-hoo! Another pre-cincy purchase came in.
a canon 50mm f1.8 lens is here for me








please add your own 'pwned' photo.

_Modified by G-rocco at 11:03 AM 5-17-2007_

so whats your camera setup and lets see some pics


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
i wish









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you going to the BBQ ???


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you going to the BBQ ???



down in tulsa? nah. If I'm gonna go somewhere that weekend it'd be trashwerks or cincy


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
down in tulsa? nah. If I'm gonna go somewhere that weekend it'd be trashwerks or cincy

all this time i really thought you were coming along for the ride.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
all this time i really thought you were coming along for the ride.









I'd love to, but mrs lee hasn't called my manager yet


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
down in tulsa? nah. If I'm gonna go somewhere that weekend it'd be trashwerks or cincy

If I were you, I'd be afraid to take a mkiii to cincy after all the trash you've talked, those guys would strip it in the parking lot of the hotel as you sleep.... J/K, hope you get to make it. You can park with us on the Kia side. Then you could park next to a REAL VR6...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
If I were you, I'd be afraid to take a mkiii to cincy after all the trash you've talked, those guys would strip it in the parking lot of the hotel as you sleep.... J/K, hope you get to make it. You can park with us on the Kia side. Then you could park next to a REAL VR6...









I'll give the r32 a run for its money







I'll loose but will have some fun in the process








And who said anything about bringing the mk3


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_

And who said anything about bringing the mk3









Yeah Mr. Lee's got the second rocco


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah *mrs* Lee's got the second rocco









edit: for another page owned








and s'roc content









_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:58 PM 5-17-2007_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:01 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

the biggest issue is asking for 3 days off. Now of course what are they gonna do, I'm one of their best employee's and we have enough to fill the positions on the weekend, so hmmm 
work sun-thur, fri sat off, sun off work mon night or tues-sat. it might work
wait, did I just own pg 151?








I guess not for long










_Modified by a3vr at 12:01 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









don't look at me


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
don't look at me


you were my first guess...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Ya know, I find a couple of excuses for not coming to Cincy pretty damn annoying. The first is no money. The second is no time off.
In reference to the first, I can understand if some emergency came up and you had to spend your Cincy budget on it. As for the second, well, it's related to the first, and that is:
You've known the dates for Cincy since January. It's now mid-May and you're just NOW thinking about not being able to get the time off? (Or get the money together as the case may be?) Are there really people out there that have that little forethought?
Sorry for the rant, I just spent my lunch hour tracking down parts for the 172 that were delivered to the wrong location. I know where they are, but I just can't get to them.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

you were my first guess...









Wow, I'm flattered that I'm the first person on your mind


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ya know, I find a couple of excuses for not coming to Cincy pretty damn annoying. The first is no money. The second is no time off.
In reference to the first, I can understand if some emergency came up and you had to spend your Cincy budget on it. As for the second, well, it's related to the first, and that is:
You've known the dates for Cincy since January. It's now mid-May and you're just NOW thinking about not being able to get the time off? (Or get the money together as the case may be?) Are there really people out there that have that little forethought?
Sorry for the rant, I just spent my lunch hour tracking down parts for the 172 that were delivered to the wrong location. I know where they are, but I just can't get to them.























or you could be like me and not every really plan for cincy, and go hmmm should I go or not, idunnos


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

yeah i don't think a3vr ever really planned on going.... 
but now the bug is in his ear, and I might just drag him along!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









Don't you look at me in that tone.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ya know, I find a couple of excuses for not coming to Cincy pretty damn annoying. The first is no money. The second is no time off.
In reference to the first, I can understand if some emergency came up and you had to spend your Cincy budget on it. As for the second, well, it's related to the first, and that is:
You've known the dates for Cincy since January. It's now mid-May and you're just NOW thinking about not being able to get the time off? (Or get the money together as the case may be?) Are there really people out there that have that little forethought?
Sorry for the rant, I just spent my lunch hour tracking down parts for the 172 that were delivered to the wrong location. I know where they are, but I just can't get to them.























Maybe folks didn't make plans to attend because they were waiting for something better to do (like trashwerks). As far as money goes, who knows what some of the economic situations people are in. Especially if you are trying to get a 20+ year old car road worthy for a long trip. My $0.02 is if you didn't make a commitment to get to Cincy by the beginning of April at the latest, you probably aren't/don't to make it. Some of our younger viewers don't know what they are doing _*tonight*_, so how can you expect them to plan months in advance.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Some of our younger viewers don't know what they are doing _*tonight*_

I know what I'm doing tonight... working on the rocco so it can make it to cincy...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

^Excellent example you are setting to _*your*_ generation. Applause all around.^


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Don't look at me, I had asked for the time off over a month and a half ago, but nobody bothered to look at it and say yay or nay. As for money, other than the hotel and car rental, and airfare, I figure about $100, if I were bringing my rocco add about $200 to that, but then I wouldn't need airfare and a rental, so I'd come in even cheaper.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I know what I'm doing tonight... working on the rocco so it can make it to cincy...

me too, im working on someone elses rocco and than driving the crap out of mine


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

I'm waiting on more parts.
Feh!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I know what I'm doing tonight... working on "_someone elses_" rocco so it can make it to cincy...

I hear you, I have do the same










_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:05 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

im cleaning my garage in preparation for Max's return.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I know what I'm doing tonight... working on the rocco so it can make it to cincy...

Same thing goes here for tonight


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Gah! Just hit a major snag today. So I went to get the 81 registered, title transferred, new tags, etc... and it turns out the previous owner did not fill out the title correctly or get it notarized, so I have to send it back to him to get it filled out! And get this, he's away on a trip in Europe for who knows how long so this could take months to get resolved!!




























So I'll be driving to Cincy completely illegally. How freaking irritating.
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ya know... it's interesting. 
I've run into that problem once or twice and it turns out if you leave the MVA and just go outside, you can *miraculously* find the person and the signature you need!
what are the requirement in OH about having a bill of sale notarized; I had a title notarized once but you don't need it in MD unless there is a lein on the title.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ya know... it's interesting. 
I've run into that problem once or twice and it turns out if you leave the MVA and just go outside, you can *miraculously* find the person and the signature you need!
what are the requirement in OH about having a bill of sale notarized; I had a title notarized once but you don't need it in MD unless there is a lein on the title.

I've noticed that too. Doesn't matter how far away you bought the vehicle, the po always happens to be there


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_*the po* always happens to be there


you have *horrible* luck with the boys in blue don't you....


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

you have *horrible* luck with the boys in blue don't you....










damn you ginster!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
If I were you, I'd be afraid to take a mkiii to cincy after all the trash you've talked, those guys would strip it in the parking lot of the hotel as you sleep.... 

Hell no. Us Mk1/Mk2 types have more respect than that. We'll swarm the thing as it sits on the Kia side and strip it right under your nose...








It's all about keeping it in the family after all, Carrots is made up of four generations and 2 platforms (installed an air-cooler part the other night, a Canadian beer goes to the person who can identify it at Cincy. No hints.)
Watch out for Cathy though, Klaus has so many donors (including a few non-VW donors!) he's on anti-rejection drugs AND anti-psychotics. 



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 12:02 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
damn you ginster!









you need to CAPITALIZE 'po' or use periods, elsewise i'm thinkin': *fuzz*.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_(installed an air-cooler part the other night, a Canadian beer goes to the person who can identify it at Cincy. No hints.)

..._currently wracking brain_...









_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Watch out for Cathy though, Klaus has so many donors he's on anti-rejection drugs AND *anti-psychotics*. At least one of those donors was Japanese...!


baaaahahahaha


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ya know... it's interesting. 
I've run into that problem once or twice and it turns out if you leave the MVA and just go outside, you can *miraculously* find the person and the signature you need!
what are the requirement in OH about having a bill of sale notarized; I had a title notarized once but you don't need it in MD unless there is a lein on the title.

LOL. Yeah, actually I told the BMV lady my dilemma and she broke out the rulebook for Washington- the snag is that the existing title (from Washington) has to be notarized, otherwise she was just going to forge the guys name.







DAMMIT all!!!
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Can't you just go and get it notarized


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
installed an air-cooler part the other night, a Canadian beer goes to the person who can identify it at Cincy. No hints.

I have one air-cooled part in my rocco too! I hope it's the same one, 'cause there's sure nothing better than Canadian beer.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I am glad you guys are paying attention...just testing.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*

bump


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_bump 

at this rate you guys won't even hit page 152 before cincy


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
at this rate you guys won't even hit page 152 before cincy


Any why would one MKIII owner care so much


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_bump 

bump?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_... 'cause there's sure nothing better than Canadian beer.

Do you have to wait for Cincy for that?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I have one air-cooled part in my rocco too! I hope it's the same one, 'cause there's sure nothing better than Canadian beer.

I'm kind of doubting it. My application is not what the part was originally intended for, but it works.
_edit for ownage!_










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 1:12 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I'm kind of doubting it. My application is not what the part was originally intended for, but it works.

no hints....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Do you have to wait for Cincy for that?









Of course not! Hell, if I wasn't at work right now...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Can't you just go and get it notarized









I wish. Has to be notarized from the state it came from.

























































Stupid paperwork. Stupid Washington State. Stupid BMV.
Brendan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

getting new tires mounted on sat for the trip. cleaning out all crap from rear seat.
then I am ready.
CINCY or Bust


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I was just putting together a list...
*Tools*
1/4" socket set
3/8" socket set
(8,10,11,13,15,17,18,19,21mm)
1/2" socket set
(17,18,19,21,24mm)
Set of Gear Wrenches
(8,10,12,13,14,17,18)
Axle tool
Axle nut socket
Spark plug socket
Jack & Jack stands
__________________________
Coolent 1gal
Upper/lower coolent hoses
Oil 5qt
Oil Filter
Alternator belt
Timing belt / tensioner
Misc hoses (different length & size)
*Other possible items*
Oil pan
Oil pan gasket 
Oil pump


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

i may not have power steering... but i'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I was just putting together a list...
*Tools*
1/4" socket set
3/8" socket set
(8,10,11,13,15,17,18,19,21mm)
1/2" socket set
(17,18,19,21,24mm)
Set of Gear Wrenches
(8,10,12,13,14,17,18)
Axle tool
Axle nut socket
Spark plug socket
Jack & Jack stands
__________________________
Coolent 1gal
Upper/lower coolent hoses
Oil 5qt
Oil Filter
Alternator belt
Timing belt / tensioner
Misc hoses (different length & size)
*Other possible items*
Oil pan
Oil pan gasket 
Oil pump

careful what you bring (i'm talking about the last few you mentioned). What I learned from the old Porsches is that when you start bringing replacement parts something else will break that you didn't bring a spare for. Bring tools, fluids, belts and a bentley and you should be good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: so an oil pan might be a good idea in this case. But the point is don't bring replacement parts cause something else will break.


_Modified by a3vr at 3:59 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
careful what you bring (i'm talking about the last few you mentioned). 

I'm not bringing them because I think they will fail... I might bring them so if I crack the pan I can still make it to Cincy








This was before he went down another .5 inch


















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:49 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

crack an oil pan?!?!?! They aren't that low


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yeah- show that pic to *saddest6day66* and he'll just laugh!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

haha








i am actually planning on putting on a 75 rabbit 4qt pan w/ the smaller pickup tube this weekend to gain some ground clearance.. but i did notice my flex joint on my header is grinding on the ground a little.










_Modified by saddest6day66 at 4:59 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

still needs to be dropped about 3"


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_CINCY or Bust

*cough*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I was thinking that if the east coast caravan has enough cars, each car could have one letter from "Cincy or Bust"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I was thinking that if the east coast caravan has enough cars, each car could have one letter from "Cincy or Bust"

or
"going to cincy for the week-end"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Just thinkin of some good cincy-ridin music.
Who can guess: (easy)

_Alligator Lizards in the Air!_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

lyrics from some of my driving music...
< deleted for obscene content>


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_lyrics from some of my driving music...
The more we get together, together, together,
the more we get together, the happier we'll be.
'Cause your friends are my friends,
and my friends are your friends,
the more we get together the happier we'll be!


orly?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hell no. Us Mk1/Mk2 types have more respect than that. We'll swarm the thing as it sits on the Kia side and strip it right under your nose...








It's all about keeping it in the family after all, Carrots is made up of four generations and 2 platforms (installed an air-cooler part the other night, a Canadian beer goes to the person who can identify it at Cincy. No hints.)
Watch out for Cathy though, Klaus has so many donors (including a few non-VW donors!) he's on anti-rejection drugs AND anti-psychotics. 
_Modified by type53b_gtd at 12:02 PM 5-17-2007_

14 donors (at least) and counting...and let's not forget about his hormone therapy for that gender assignment issue. Male body, female heart, poor guy. We're so incestuous, Klaus is part Carrots, Carrots is related to a newer one of my fleet, and on it goes. Maybe Drew and I should get into Klaus' anti-psychotics.







Hmm, do I have any A3VR parts yet? I don't think so...yeah A3VR, bring along that Kia of yours, I'm sure I'll "take a good look at it"










_Modified by Dragthis at 4:01 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I'm kind of doubting it. My application is not what the part was originally intended for, but it works.
_edit for ownage!_









_Modified by type53b_gtd at 1:12 PM 5-17-2007_

I'm guessing it's something threaded near the firewall in the new application. I may be wrong. And i want pg 1 53. Pleeeeeeezzzzeeee.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
And i want pg 1 53. Pleeeeeeezzzzeeee..... 

Were's still a while away from it!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I wish. Has to be notarized from the state it came from.

























































Stupid paperwork. Stupid Washington State. Stupid BMV.
Brendan

Oddly, it's one of my happier memories, that. I recall coming back to "the reception" at Max and Erma's with Klausie's notarized documents at the end of Cincy one year. Everyone clapped, it was pretty cool. He's been a great car so far too!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_ ... And i want pg 1 53. Pleeeeeeezzzzeeee..... 

We're halfway into page 152. Hang on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

Posting for the sake of posting. 
Raising Arizona quote of the day:
_Policeman: Do you have any disgruntled employees? 
Nathan Arizona Sr.: Hell, they're all disgruntled. I aint running no damn daisy farm. My motto is "Do it my way or watch your butt!" 
Policeman: Well, do you think any of them could've done it? 
Nathan Arizona Sr.: Oh, don't make me laugh. Without my say-so they wouldn't piss with their pants on fire. _


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

_I'll be taking these Huggies and whatever cash ya got.
Now, what's it gonna be young feller? You want I should freeze or get down on the ground? 'Cause if'n I freeze, I can't rightly drop. And if'n I drop, I'm gonna be in motion. _
EDIT:
_Ed's womb was a rocky place where my seed could find no purchase _


_Modified by sciroccojim at 6:16 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

7 more to go...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Posting for the sake of posting. 


bump for the sake of bumping


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:20 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

It's getting to be worrying time for me. After putting my car back together and (finally) getting the brakes bled, I pulled it out of the garage, and the brake pedal goes to the floor (almost).







It was fine in the garage, but as soon as I move, I have no pedal. What's worse is that my Dad, who helps me with this stuff (especially the bleeding), is going to Florida tomorrow for 10 days (Cousin's HS graduation), so I'm going to be getting tight on time figuring this stuff out and fixing it.
The good news is I bought a new radio today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I just finished porting another head for gas money, Looks like I will be tuning the rocco as I drive so I can get 35 mpg.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

No takers on my song?
The main melody was sampled for Janet Jackson's song "Someone to Call my Lover"


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I cant come









I am sorry. You should have a talk to Smiling Bob.
Ohhh to Cincy! Sorry to hear that too. Bob cant help with that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_No takers on my song?
The main melody was sampled for Janet Jackson's song "Someone to Call my Lover"

Ain't got no clue


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
no hints....









Oh crap. Forgot... I'm such a pushover. I'll bring a two-four just in case...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Well I just finished porting another head for gas money, Looks like I will be tuning the rocco as I drive so I can get 35 mpg.

They are not that hard to port for street use. I did two already, and they kerked fine with better throotle response and torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Oh crap. Forgot... I'm such a pushover. I'll bring a two-four just in case... 













































































































































































Red Cap Ale?










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:50 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I'm not bringing them because I think they will fail... I might bring them so if I crack the pan I can still make it to Cincy








This was before he went down another .5 inch


































How low can you go?
I guess you need a sump pump setup










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:46 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_No takers on my song?

It was too easy....waiting for someone else to name it.
Air Force brats, they were.
Scirocco content: Finishing touches on my front euro bumper (installed the new trim strip.
Rear bumper going on tonight.
Car washed....first time since 10/2005 (separate thread for that)
Ordered Eclipse 4x6's for the front and a slim JVC subwoofer. Installed my Kenwood head unit with AUX in for the iPod.
Lexol'ed the leather.
More odds and ends to do. 5th gear swap, adjust linkage.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

this post is useless without ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

What's that? ^^
Your personnal collection?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I searched for pics. That's all I got!









I collect broken VWs.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
LOL. Yeah, actually I told the BMV lady my dilemma and she broke out the rulebook for Washington- the snag is that the existing title (from Washington) has to be notarized, otherwise she was just going to forge the guys name.







DAMMIT all!!!
Brendan

Hhmm...
I kow in MD it's near impossible, but in ohip - how difficult is it to title and register a car w/o a title? In some states it's really easy......


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_cleaning out all crap from rear seat.
then I am ready.
CINCY or Bust

WHoah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I searched for pics. That's all I got!








I collect broken VWs. 

I have a Tony Iommi pic somewhere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:01 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_No takers on my song?
The main melody was sampled for *Janet Jackson's song "Someone to Call my Lover"*

Wow - That really helps me!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Red Cap Ale?


Maybe. Or maybe Brick's Red Baron. Or Neustadt 10W30.








Mmmm, 10w30.
Hell, maybe I'll bring Labbat 50, that way I won't have to worry about sharing - unless Anson shows, 'cause he'll drink anything.



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 7:35 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

what I did last saturday
1








2








3








4








5


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Looks nice!
Also - good morning!!
I can't wait to see ya there tony!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_










I seriously think you should have kept those headlight covers...
Rear bumper is look good..








What did you use for Paint?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh good Friday morning to all...







still raining here


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Maybe. Or maybe Brick's Red Baron. Or Neustadt 10W30.
Mmmm, 10w30.
Hell, maybe I'll bring Labbat 50, that way I won't have to worry about sharing - unless Anson shows, 'cause he'll drink anything.

Some of those other beers look pretty interesting - I'll be in ontario in in July, where's a good place to get them?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I'm guessing it's something threaded near the firewall in the new application. I may be wrong. And i want pg 1 53. Pleeeeeeezzzzeeee..... 

It's near the firewall, yes, but it's not threaded.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good morning all.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Some of those other beers look pretty interesting - I'll be in ontario in in July, where's a good place to get them?

Best place to get them is at the brewery in beautiful downtown Neustadt. Of course if you're coming that far, you may as well look me up while you're at it, I'm just a few miles upriver.
The good LCBO outlets carry a fair selection of Ontario microbrewery stuff, and the Beer Store (formerly Brewer's retail) will carry the higher volume stiff - I believe they have 10w30, not sure about the others.
Cincy content? It's so close I can _almost_ see it.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Good Morning !


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
It's near the firewall, yes, but it's not threaded.

*no hints*...

guh'morning claaaaasssss.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
*no hints*...

guh'morning claaaaasssss.









Probably vacuum line or something. Cant be too many choices, there is only what, 10 different parts on an Aircooled engine?








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Hhmm...
I kow in MD it's near impossible, but in ohip - how difficult is it to title and register a car w/o a title? In some states it's really easy......

Researching that right now....








Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Of course if you're coming that far, you may as well look me up while you're at it, I'm just a few miles upriver.

Didn't know you lived in Bruce County, I have friends in Hanover and Southhampton.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

morning to al! TGIF!!!!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Good morning. Coffee is delicious today.
I'm almost ready for the big trip. What's left on everyone's to-do list? For me:
1. Change oil
2. Install new fuel filter
3. New radio
4. Fix power mirrors
Pretty much down to "fit 'n finish" details. How 'bout you?


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

I think Im going to try and make it to this event. but I got a lot of work to do. number one. I gotta get my fuel sender reading the right amount of gas so I dont run out on the way up there. hehehe. and get a exhaust system. hehe


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

Dude! You have it easy - a 2 hour drive?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

morning?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My Scirocco is currently in a tire shop getting a flat fixed. A nail I've had in a tire....
sciroccojim noticed it more than six months ago...
It slowly leaked and had to be filled up every 3 weeks or so.

The interesting thing about that is that I had the nail in the tire when I had the snowflakes. I had Communications swap the tires from those to the Flyers from G-rocco. Communications didn't notice that nail I guess!







So it went on to survive.
That nail has 7,000 miles on it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

ha! thats funny


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Good safety for the ride to CT


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Gotta be safe sometime, I guess!!








Anyway - I'm going to try to get an EZ-pass today - aparantly one can get them out of vending machines these days on the PA turnpike.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Centercaps, before:








Centercaps, during:








I'll post centercaps, after, well, when I get them done.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll post centercaps, after, well, when I get them done.


staying polished? to be truthful greg i don't even recall what wheels you run on these days...








i know timbo has the gray ones i saw you with last year now.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









Black circular part, polished 'nut'. You can't tell from that picture very well, but the lips on those wheels are basically polished (machined actually)


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I think that will turn out awesome Greg


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








Black circular part, polished 'nut'. You can't tell from that picture very well, but the lips on those wheels are basically polished (machined actually)


gotcha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Pretty much down to "fit 'n finish" details. How 'bout you?

















New 2.1l motor still in pieces. I have the wrong pistons








Just off the phone with autotech and new pistons should be here early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:11 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















New 2.1l motor still in pieces. I have the wrong pistons








Just off the phone with autotech and new pistons should be here early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nothin' like a lil pre-cincy deadline pressure.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















New 2.1l motor still in pieces. I have the wrong pistons








Just off the phone with autotech and new pistons should be here early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Marc your cutting it close...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















New 2.1l motor still in pieces. I have the wrong pistons








Just off the phone with autotech and new pistons should be here early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:11 PM 5-18-2007_

And I'm concerned about putting the motor back in *this weekend.* Regarding that, the parts I had to order from the stealership are in, my dual port exhaust manifold is getting broken studs drilled out today, and I'm picking up poly bushings for the control arms and steering rack tomorrow, as well as a 16v lower airbox and a Audi 5k throttle body.
The plan is suspension tomorrow, engine reassembly Sunday, and drop in Monday, with full reassembly sometime mid-week. Then an alignment and I *should* be ready to go, barring any tragedies.
Only failures so far are no .75 fifth gear (couldn't find a donor) and no camshaft (the place I ordered from screwed up and didn't order it until I called two weeks later to see if it's in - I should be picking it up on the way to Cincy). 


_Modified by cholland_ at 12:22 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Please submit your lanyard request now if you haven't already done so. Cincy delivery only. Please only submit if you will definitely be attending or if someone there can pay/receive the lanyard for you.
Exciting new 2 sided design....improved over last year.
It's like having a "backstage pass" to Cincy.

Cost: around $2-3.
EDIT for link: http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/lanyard


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Didn't know you lived in Bruce County, I have friends in Hanover and Southhampton.

I don't, and Neustadt isn't in Bruce either, it's in Grey, although it does sit on the county line...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Probably vacuum line or something. Cant be too many choices, there is only what, 10 different parts on an Aircooled engine?








Brendan

No hints, but you're getting warmer. It's not an engine part though, came from elsewhere on the car.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Exciting new 2 sided design....improved over last year.


oooOOOOooooo....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
No hints, but you're getting warmer. It's not an engine part though, came from elsewhere on the car.

So you stole the coil out of an aircooled


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
So you stole the coil out of an aircooled

Yeah, yeah, that's it. And I hooked it up to the hood so when people come by and sit on my car, BAMMO, they lose control of their bladder on the spot.
I don't need no steenkin coil - compression ignition! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Ah, diesel , ok, hmmm, puzzling.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif lamp


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif lamp


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I wonder - if we didn't all have the cincy deadline, would we ever finish any project?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, considering my first rocco is still sitting in the corner waiting for me to get it started, I'd say no, not so much.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
So you stole the *rad hoses *of an aircooled

fixed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
fixed









It's so nice to see that you can still laugh even though you've been _fixxed_ I'm sure it's for the best.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
It's so nice to see that you can still laugh even though you've been _fixxed_ I'm sure it's for the best.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

As much as I love the Vortex, I'd rather be driving to Cincy right now.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_As much as I love the Vortex, I'd rather be driving to Cincy right now.









X2


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

i've got 3 road trips the next 3 weekends... 
mmm driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_As much as I love the Vortex, I'd rather be *at* Cincy right now.









Fixed.


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

got a retarded idle issue left to look into and put my time off in at work so hurray! cincy is looking like a go for me!
i might go pick up some beer from one of the local brewerys here in Richmond to bring along for everyone to try/add to the debatchery.

hoping to have time to do some paint before the trip too. nothing special, just some rattle can nonesense to get the car all in one (or two) matching shades all around. Right now its got a mixture of factory black, semi-flat and flat black splotched all around it due to some rust repair and smoothing out some rough spots and what not.


_Modified by Ricky Rockstar at 8:03 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif lamp 

Linux, Apache, MySql and PHP?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Someone buy this








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3152175


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Timbo just stopped by. We just discussed the fact that the Febi wheel bolts sold through Worldpac and listed on tons of sites as the correct ones for our cars are actually for steel wheel cars, such as Rabbits and Dashers. Most Sciroccos had alloys, even from 1975.
The dealer sells the exact same bolts...about 2 threads too short to be safe. Their answer: these are for MKI through MKII cars....the later ones use a longer bolt. They are talking about Golfs and Rabbits. Sciroccos don't really exist, except in our world.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_It's so nice to see that you can still laugh even though you've been _fixxed_ I'm sure it's for the best.

Nah, I'm just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








but I'd rather be at Cincy, which is in *two weeks* sharp


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
but I'd rather be at Cincy, which is in *two weeks* sharp
















must work *ass* off!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







must work *ass* off!

+1 here








I am going to mock up the motor, just to make sur I have all my bolts and stuff.
Got all my raqad hoses brand spanking new from the dealership today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









then we'll all have a beer at Cincy!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Cheers!










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:45 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








then we'll all have a beer at Cincy!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _beer is good beer is good beer is good and stuff!_







But I don't drink much!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _beer is good beer is good beer is good and stuff!_







But I don't drink much!



Me neither, but I love a good beer, and I'll get one for sure at Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So is that your drinking the Smirnoff


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








I'm coming up on 600 post in here... 2 week to go before Cincy...
What's the likely-hood of 1000


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Timbo just stopped by. We just discussed the fact that the Febi wheel bolts sold through Worldpac and listed on tons of sites as the correct ones for our cars are actually for steel wheel cars, such as Rabbits and Dashers. Most Sciroccos had alloys, even from 1975.
The dealer sells the exact same bolts...about 2 threads too short to be safe. Their answer: these are for MKI through MKII cars....the later ones use a longer bolt. They are talking about Golfs and Rabbits. Sciroccos don't really exist, except in our world.









Jim, I have no idea what you just said here, other than Sciroccos are our world.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Jim posted an hour ago... 
Wonder how timbo trip back to CT is going







Haven't heard from him yet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So is that your drinking the Smirnoff









nope


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ CoCT Dubs drinking enthusiasts with a VW problem

Oh my stars, this made my day!


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Quick question for the powers that be, are dogs allowed?







I'm having difficulty getting someone I trust to stay w/the dogs while were in cincy.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















New 2.1l motor still in pieces. I have the wrong pistons








Just off the phone with autotech and new pistons should be here early next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



10 hours driving on the thruway isn't the best way to bed in a new set of rings ... hope you get a chance to beat the dickens out of them before you hit the highway Marc!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I wonder - if we didn't all have the cincy deadline, would we ever finish any project?

Like we ever finish projects anyway?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_So is that your drinking the Smirnoff









That may well be FRANK. And he really shouldn't drive


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
That may well be FRANK. And he really shouldn't drive









"Well, your honor, my client is not drinking while driving, he is just holding his passenger's drink while he is taking a leek"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Like we ever finish projects anyway?

It is a lifelong project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Signing off from the computer for some well deserved entertainment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Saturday morning: more Scirocco wrenching


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif lamp 

Do you really http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the lamp, or are you just saying it because you saw it?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

On the topic of http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ing things, I come home today to this:


Just can't leave the kid home without him getting into things eh? We do http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif MkIV parts cars, and lamp too. Me? I was running my feet off doing this:


So instead of wrenching tonight I'm doing this:















I did buy some new oil for my best boy tonight though, and wrenching/driving will happen for real tomorrow.


_Modified by Dragthis at 7:59 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Do you really http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the lamp, or are you just saying it because you saw it?

pwnd


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Me? After work, checked the oil and noticed that the alt belt was loose. While doing that noticed DIRT under the hood. EEEEKKK!
A couple of buckets of soap and water later, I had scrubbed the engine comp with a bloody tooth brush. 
Luckily, it started to get dark, other wise I would have gotten out the wax....


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

pre cincy all sorts of f*cked up post.
might as well add to the nonesense....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

Morning all. It's another gorgeous sunny Saturday morning out there, and I'm thinking of those bumper to bumper Sciroccos...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Morning all. It's another gorgeous sunny Saturday morning out there, and I'm thinking of those bumper to bumper Sciroccos...










I need to get away, that's for sure.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I need to get away, that's for sure. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Morning folks!
Here in CT - it's supposed to be a beautiful day. I have about 200lbs of electrical supplies and tools and spare parts in my rocco to MAKE 85roccoZ400's car go!!

Turbo 8v on megasquirt, here we come!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Morning Folks...
I just rolled out of bed... Coffee has been started..


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

7:45 saturday morning: leave for Oklahoma City http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

morning to all!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Morning all.
It's beautiful Saturday and after wrenching on the pu last night until 11pm I can barely move. 
I think I'm getting too old for this.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:23 AM 5-19-2007_


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

sobering up at work... been here since 5am.. its about 9:15 now. looks like a great day outside. maybe i'll get some paint prep work done... or maybe take care of some idle issues... or maybe go back to bed.... not sure yet...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_7:45 saturday morning: leave for Oklahoma City http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Morning all, out to get me some breakfast (and coffee) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

G' morning folks, time for some waffles, and some coffee.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Good morning, folks








Now get to work on those Sciroccos you've only got 12 more days to get them ready for Cincy!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

morning just got back from getting some toyo proxes mounted up on the rocco for trip to cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

we are in route to okc... via EVDO card .... woot! 










_Modified by mr lee at 8:32 AM 5-19-2007_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

This is what I did yesterday:

Today may ensue a fuel pump swap, oil change, or some wiring improvements. Depends on my motivation level.








Brendan


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

i did something today.... i painted my hood!! doesn't get me any closer to Cincy... but at least i did something to the car before i have to go to work... if my camera wasn't in the back of my friends car i would have posted a picture too


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i pulled some oil coolers setups from some volvos in the junkyard today for some local roccos if that counts.. haha


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Uh-oh....
work slows down once happy hour starts.....
Today..
oine run to the dump to dispose of old 710
One trip to the hardware store.
One trip to the post office (I combined all these errands)
a 3'rd round of paint stripper on those centercaps..
started polishing them; got 2 done so far.
dragged 14ft boat from the back yard and put a 4sale sign on it.
sold it.
re-textured the rear bumper (thansk for the idea Jim!)
re-dyed rear bumper, installed it.
got down mtn bike, gave it a quick tune-up; almost ditched pre-cincy preperations...
still got work to do.










_Modified by G-rocco at 6:29 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well, my day. After the usual family drama, I did an oil change on Klaus to see if heavier oil would make him sound less like a diesel. Which seems to have worked. Then I decided to drive him, and and during another of Dell's extended hissy fits I tried to order a $1000 part for him, a new laptop. But there was nobody there, so that'll have to wait till Tuesday. Anyway, following that was driving, lots of reboots, temptation to play "black rectangular Frisbee", and more driving. Lots of it. The car's still far from perfectly tuned, but OTOH, CIS was never exactly perfection either. 
So here are a few shots from the trip, and next time I will take a real camera instead of my little purse ulta compact jobbie.
So, here's where I live, we make beans/corn and steel. No pollution, oh none of that. Oh, and I went to Port Dover, so the bike had to be included eh?

Well, we really do make pollution, lots of it. here's one of North America's biggest polluters. I'm running my computer on its output right now:

Klaus loves this place (Esso), his high test is like $1.20 this long weekend:

And of course the plants needed watering:

So that makes for a total of 350 MSnS miles on the boy, so far so good. And yes, it IS Cincy prep. I'm thinking a trip to Montreal would be a good confidence builder, what say ye Marc? 
Maybe "Midwestern" tomorrow.....that's aboiut three hours from "Southern"


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the last pic Cath. B&W certainly covers up the colors diffs


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_Well, my day. After the usual family drama, I did an oil change on Klaus to see if heavier oil would make him sound less like a diesel. Which seems to have worked. Then I decided to drive him, and and during another of Dell's extended hissy fits I tried to order a $1000 part for him, a new laptop. But there was nobody there, so that'll have to wait till Tuesday. Anyway, following that was driving, lots of reboots, temptation to play "black rectangular Frisbee", and more driving. Lots of it. The car's still far from perfectly tuned, but OTOH, CIS was never exactly perfection either. 
So here are a few shots from the trip, and next time I will take a real camera instead of my little purse ulta compact jobbie.
And of course the plants needed watering:

So that makes for a total of 350 MSnS miles on the boy, so far so good. And yes, it IS Cincy prep. I'm thinking a trip to Montreal would be a good confidence builder, what say ye Marc? 
Maybe "Midwestern" tomorrow.....that's aboiut three hours from "Southern"










Darn nice to see Klaus running around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You are more than welcome to zoom by for a beer!















Today: wrenching, wrenching, wrenching,








Tomorrow: wrenching, wrenching, wrenching,


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Maybe "Midwestern" tomorrow.....that's aboiut three hours from "Southern"










You bethca, but be sure to back your long skivvies, midwestern is supposed to feel more like northern tomorrow I think.
And the gravity wagon in the shot with the bike was great, looks exactly like the one I was hauling today, right down to the tarp.
My pre Cincy update? I got Carrots' tails out, have some "different" ones to go in, ones with intact reverse light lenses (imagine that, I've been threatening to replace them for eight years now) Didn't do much more than that, the rest of the day was spent convincing last year's stone crop to get out of this year's soybean crop, a nice mix of picking and packing hopefully the trick.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Some pictures for ya


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ohhh so clean and purdy! Are you going to pull a Dan Bubb to get it in?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Some pictures for ya


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great Marc. Did you media blast that exhaust manifold?
When do the pistons come in again?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Morning!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Why are you crazy people up so early on a sunday?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
You bethca, but be sure to back your long skivvies, midwestern is supposed to feel more like northern tomorrow I think.
And the gravity wagon in the shot with the bike was great, looks exactly like the one I was hauling today, right down to the tarp.
My pre Cincy update? I got Carrots' tails out, have some "different" ones to go in, ones with intact reverse light lenses (imagine that, I've been threatening to replace them for eight years now) Didn't do much more than that, the rest of the day was spent convincing last year's stone crop to get out of this year's soybean crop, a nice mix of picking and packing hopefully the trick.


Hell, "Southern" feels more like "Northern" today. CRISP!!!! Downright nipply! And we'll see how Klausie does for cold start, I've not touched that at all, I suppose you just jack up req-fuel temporarily till he hits the VE table if he's being obstinate. Yeah, so have I mentioned how sick I am of wasting time with this computer yet? Just trying to burn photo files from my external. Will it let me? That would be no, USB port is knackered. I had six "Checking File C for errors" messages yesterday, and three blue screen ding-dinging episodes. And yes, that is Scirocco content.








Okay I am for sure heading to "MidWestern" today and bringing my fever thermometer. Tails? That ALMOST sounds like cosmetics. I'm worried about you. Next you'll wash the car or something drastic like that. (Hmmm, I'll pack the cleaner wax and rubbing compound....just in case)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why are you crazy people up so early on a sunday?









Yeah those people are oh so crazy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_we are in route to okc... via EVDO card .... woot! 


I'm with you, EVDO buddy!








(Jenny's reading SA)


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Some pictures for ya


























That is some delicious 8V goodness going on right there! (My LORD, am I a convert now?)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Yeah those people are oh so crazy









Hey! What tha hell? you were sittin right next to me when I posted that!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Why are you crazy people up so early on a sunday?









- Just got home from work







(shift 10:00pm to 8:00am)








Good morning timbo


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

good morning to all you crazy people...keep the noise down I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

No rocco at Cincy for me








Still going though, just in a different car.....and it's not even a VW.... oh tragedy!!!!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_No rocco at Cincy for me








Still going though, just in a different car.....and it's not even a VW.... oh tragedy!!!!!

What happened?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
What happened?


I kept going but my dad gave up.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*

Good morning all.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

h a n g o v e r...................... 
time to drive 5 hours home


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Good morning. I got up 45 minutes ago.
Marc: jeez, I hope you get that car back together and can get out here on Thursday. I starting to really look forward to a relaxing pre-Cincy eve. Maybe some steaks on the barbie.








But then again, you can always take the Audi/Kia. Hell, if it's going to be rainy, I'm going to take the Subaru and piss everybody off.
I just found out that I have an important (music) event that I have to be at (perform at) on Sunday _afternoon._
So it looks like a 6 or 7 AM departure from Ohio on Sunday.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great Marc. Did you media blast that exhaust manifold?
When do the pistons come in again?

Yes the exhaust and intake manifolds have been blasted cleaned, and painted.
Pistons are in town at the UPS warehouse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Local machine shop is waiting for my block and pistons to bore the skit out of it (83.5mm), for a total of 2091cc of 8V fun








I'v had many IM regarding this 2.1l stroker motor. I took lots of pictures and measurements, and will be able to do a how-to. Not much info on stroker VW motors out there, so this will be perhaps the first. Of course this is an _after_ Cincy project.








More pic:










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:34 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Good morning. I got up 45 minutes ago.
Marc: jeez, I hope you get that car back together and can get out here on Thursday. I starting to really look forward to a relaxing pre-Cincy eve. Maybe some steaks on the barbie.








But then again, you can always take the Audi/Kia. Hell, if it's going to be rainy, I'm going to take the Subaru and piss everybody off.


Nothing like some pressure to get things going








Steaks sound great to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well it's 1 pm and I am so unmotivated today.
Besides it's cold outside


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

7 hours and no posts? Wow...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Looking for ownage?!
Dooh!


_Modified by bigtavo at 6:39 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

A cold day, but it involved timing, timing belts, covers, manifolds, and porting the intake. Tonight I'm going to swap the linkage from my mk1 throttle body to my mk2 TB (I spent about 10 minutes wiggling the mk2 linkage free), and tomorrow the transmission is being attached and it's going in the car.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

No wrenching, but driving instead - for once! New fangled pictures in my neighborhood...
























































It's just good to be driving again!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Hey! What tha hell? you were sittin right next to me when I posted that!!!























Speaking of, any update on Brian's ride? I want to see a Mars Red 8V Turbo on MS at Cincy!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

List seems down. Can someone contact Brett?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Centercaps, before:








Centercaps, during:








I'll post centercaps, after, well, when I get them done.

More During:








Polished nut (with water and tape residue on it, but it's nice 'n shiny. The outer portion that's been bead blasted (thanks tons Dan!) will get powdercoated black. I think I gave myself repetitive motion injuny doing all the polishing yesterday though..
Here's where the car is currently:








Mmm, relocated license plate goodness - and with illumination too! (Thanks Roger)
Today, I got the 'V' from some young kids in one of those new-fangled bright orange farenheight gti's...


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

nice ride joe!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








I seriously think you should have kept those headlight covers...
Rear bumper is look good..








What did you use for Paint?


I DID keep those headlight covers.....not only did I keep them, Now I sell them.
And for the bumper I used some duply color trm paint, but will see how long it will stick. The bumper paint I think may last longer, but the trim paint has a nicer shine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*



G-rocco said:


> Here's where the car is currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

this thread needs a bump
and i might be finding out if I'm going to cincy tomorrow!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Good Morning Folks...
Great weekend so far... Here I am at work going to take a 1/2 day.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning bump, life is good, weather is fair, coffee is strong, Cincy is near http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good morning bump, life is good, weather is fair, coffee is strong, Cincy is near http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All doubly so when you can drive a scirocco to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Darn nice to see Klaus running around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You are more than welcome to zoom by for a beer!















Today: wrenching, wrenching, wrenching,








Tomorrow: wrenching, wrenching, wrenching,









Posting from "Midwestern", on a Latitude that works!!! Klausie's up here bonding with his engine donor Carrots (who's currently on jackstands) and his little blonde girlfriend Inga (Drew's 77). He has such good taste and it's always a good thing to get a small pack of Sciroccos assembled.. I'll post a picture when I get home. So far so good on MS. I could tell you what we were workoing on last night, but I'd have to kill you







(Something for Carrots this time) How many days now????WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!
(edit Signed Cathy, posting from YET ANOTHER account....


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:47 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good morning bump, life is good, weather is fair, coffee is strong, Cincy is near http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


+1


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So when you can drive a scirocco to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I know you weren't asking me







but hopefully by Friday


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

Raising Arizona scene of the day:
_Evelle: [about the balloons he just bought] These blow up into funny shapes and all? 
Grocer: Well no... unless round is funny._
One day closer!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hey Brian, is the car ready for cincy? haven't spoken to Timbo. My new dash is in thanks to scirocco4life.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_...in my neighborhood...










Your car makes that building look terrible!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*

The car is about 85% ready for Cincy... I still need to re - reg the car... pay the late fee and pass emissions








I will be getting the temp plate this week... Driving it to emissions... 
Might buy a cat tonight so I can get it on before emissions....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Your car makes that building look terrible!

True Story









Flood Protection 3 2 1


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning all.
Weather's nice, life is getting weird.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ life is getting weird.








That doesn't sound good


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*










that chubby ass end makes me feel...well..._chubby_.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

TMI Carl, TMI.....








Morning, all! Why would I, the notorious sleeper, be up so early in the morning (10am), you might ask? Well, I'm going to a junyard today, that's why.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yay for mondays!







Eh well, not really. But I did get some good Scirocco time in. Saturday afternoon and early evening (finished up at 9:30 PM, in the DARK!!!) was spent relaying my headlights on the 81. Actually, I cut out the rig that I built for the '84 last year and swapped it. Took the time to solder /heatshrink everything and make it look neat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Fabbed up a ghetto-fabulous DPR harness, and tested it. I had been messing with the fuel on the car ever since I got it, and had it set to where I thought was right, and sure enough, hooked up the DPR harness and it was between 10.1 and 10.9 Milliamps. Ok, that part of the rough-running and hesitation was out of the equation. I checked the wires, which looked new, but they were barely-passable cheapest set of wires evAr. Yanked them out, and went to swap the Neuspeed wires off the 84, (which I tested resistance before putting them in, all good!) but low and behold, the distributors are different. (pin-style wire ends vs. socket-style wire ends.) So, I yanked the coil, cap and rotor out of the 84 (man, it's nice having another car around!) and swapped them into the 81. I also found out that it is damn near impossible to take out the coil on a Mk1 with the intake manifold still on. The coil was a cheap made in Mexico unit that felt like an empty can, not at all like the beefy OEM 16v coil I had in the 84. (I have NO idea where the ignition stuff came from on the 81, but it was Sub-Par to say the least!!!) Also decided to check the spark plugs on the 81, Augh! Autolites!!!!!!! Pulled them out and threw them in the woods. Took the Bosch Platinums (not the best still, but better) out of the 84 as well, and swapped them in. Fired her up, purred like a kitten. Tested my relayed headlights with new 80/100w H4's- Bam! Instant daylight.







Went for a spin, wow, Air/Fuel seemed better than it's been since I got it. Got on it hard down a backroad, and it started to misfire a little. Hmm, intermittent misfire, seemingly at random. I parked her for the night and have not checked anything yet. Any guesses? Must be an ignition component as that's really the only thing that changed. But the 84 ran great before the oil cooler puked?? The plugs were fouled up pretty good, but everything else is new-ish, within probably 5000 miles old. A question: Does the ground wire from the valve cover to the coil bracket need to go on the coil bracket? I could not reach it so I put it on another bolt on the firewall.
That's my weekend Scirocco story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 3:29 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 

that chubby ass end makes me feel...well..._chubby_.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it actually gives me a chubby.








_yes... TMI. I know..... get over it._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
it actually gives me a chubby.








_yes... TMI. I know..... get over it._


_makes mental note to clean hands after greeting Mr Bee at Cincy..._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Naw lets get back to the subject at hand...
Rear ends
















I mean Cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Doesn't feel good either, I'm hoping I don't have to go to court because of this clown.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »__makes mental note to clean hands after greeting Mr Bee at Cincy..._

I will be carrying some anti-bacterial squirty stuff.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I did not need that mental image this early in the morning, or any other time for that matter (must claw out minds eye!!!!)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

85roccoZ400 601 
mr lee 422 
G-rocco 382 
ginster86roc 371 
Mtl-Marc 360 
timbo2132 353 
Michael Bee 261 
vwdaun 213 
type53b_gtd 178 
smithma7 171


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I love chubby asses...and this one looks awesome!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_I love chubby asses...and this one looks awesome!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well I am out of here...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_

_makes mental note to clean hands after greeting Mr Bee at Cincy..._

+1 Bring disenfectant gel for caravan


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:08 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Naw lets get back to the subject at hand...
Rear ends

















LOL at the guy with his jaw dropped, staring at them.








YAY!!!!! I pwn page 158!!!!
Scirocco content:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 3:09 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

5497


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*

5498


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*

5499


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*

5500


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*

^Post 5501!^








You must Die - You Bastard!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_5500


damn.
i thought something magical was gonna happen.









don't i win a sweepstakes or a new washer and drier combo...
or anything?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*

i went over 4k and didn't even realize it








and i prolly still wouldn't know if Chris wouldn't have pointed it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i went over 4k and didn't even realize it








and i prolly still wouldn't know if Chris wouldn't have pointed it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah
<------you gotta look over now and again...see? i'm almost at 6900! how'd that isht happen....
oh wait:

_Quote, originally posted by *VWvortex thread stats* »_85roccoZ400 603 
mr lee 423 
G-rocco 382 
*ginster86roc 373* 
Mtl-Marc 361 
timbo2132 353 

^that's how^


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*

The sign in the car's window reads "The latest in snow removal"










_Modified by bigtavo at 3:23 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

yeah
<------you gotta look over now and again...see? i'm almost at 6900! how'd that isht happen....
oh wait:

^that's how^










To me, the funny part is that ONE of you, I won't mention any names Brian, has almost as many posts in this one thread as I have ever posted on the vortex.








Guess I need to work less and play more...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
<------you gotta look over now and again...see? i'm almost at 6900! how'd that isht happen....

Almost 6000 here.







In just over a year no less.
I need to get out more.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









LOL at the guy with his jaw dropped, staring at them.










They ain't that great.... at least not jaw-dropping material.









Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

True, but I'd still hit it. Twice.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_True, but I'd still hit it. Twice.


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I need to get out more.









seems you've diagnosed your own problem sir.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

damn.
i thought something magical was gonna happen.










don't i win a sweepstakes or a new washer and drier combo...
or anything?









You win a brand new sand block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_The sign in the car's window reads "The latest in snow removal"









_Modified by bigtavo at 3:23 PM 5-21-2007_

Sheesh, reminds me of an old 1971 Duster


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_


Chris16vRocco said:


> True, but I'd still hit it. Twice.






Chris16vRocco said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
> I need to get out more.
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL! 
I would not hit that- not when I have this:


Yeah, I'm a lucky guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh, and she's coming with me to Cincy so y'all can keep your mitts off of her!
















Brendan


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You win a brand new sand block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


gee...thanks.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_

Yeah, I'm a lucky guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh, and she's coming with me to Cincy so y'all can keep your mitts off of her!










yeah mine's coming too... woot for supportive women! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah mine's coming too... woot for supportive women! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Mine's supportive, too, but she's not coming.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, my supermodel girlfriend _would_ come but she's going to be working in paris that weekend


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, my supermodel girlfriend _would_ come but she's going to be working in paris that weekend









AAAAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Yeah, my supermodel girlfriend _would_ come but she's going to be working in paris that weekend









sig


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll tell ya what I'd really like at cincy...
I'd love to hear what my car sounds liek from the _outside_. Maybe some kindered, scirocco soul could be convinced to take a coupple gentle passes while I stand at the edge of the road (perhaps with my camera in hand) so I can hear it as it pulls away from a stop, or in a nice 2nd-3rd-4th gera pull...
Think anyone would be willing?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll tell ya what I'd really like at cincy...
I'd love to hear what my car sounds liek from the _outside_. Maybe some kindered, scirocco soul could be convinced to take a coupple gentle passes while I stand at the edge of the road (perhaps with my camera in hand) so I can hear it as it pulls away from a stop, or in a nice 2nd-3rd-4th gera pull...
Think anyone would be willing?









who wants a mustache ride


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Think anyone would be willing?









I'll hep ya Mr. Greg


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll tell ya what I'd really like at cincy...
I'd love to hear what my car sounds liek from the _outside_. Maybe some kindered, scirocco soul could be convinced to take a coupple gentle passes while I stand at the edge of the road (perhaps with my camera in hand) so I can hear it as it pulls away from a stop, or in a nice 2nd-3rd-4th gera pull...
Think anyone would be willing?









I'll run it for ya , greg. It has been almost a year since I have driven a rocc. A drive might just motivate me to spend more time in the garage and less time in the office....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I just *knew* there'd be folks willing to help!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
yeah mine's coming too... woot for supportive women! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


for sure, mine is excited to maybe get to drive my rocco on the way there or home if i get tired of driving... hehe


----------



## davidcjeffries (Mar 28, 2005)

Well the wife OKed the trip... no wedding for me.... but CINCY HERE I COME!!! So yea, I need to get the rocco ready... Oh man, more supportive, understanding women.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (davidcjeffries)*

whats so hard about getting 3 days off


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (davidcjeffries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidcjeffries* »_Well the wife OKed the trip... no wedding for me.... but CINCY HERE I COME!!! So yea, I need to get the rocco ready... Oh man, more supportive, understanding women.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























If you get your act together you can roll down with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
who wants a mustache ride









pffft, I wanna drive it


----------



## davidcjeffries (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

when are you leaving? friday at what time?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (davidcjeffries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I just *knew* there'd be folks willing to help!

Remember, Greg: I *do* need to experience that suspension of yours.










_Quote, originally posted by *davidcjeffries* »_ready... Oh man, more supportive, understanding women.... 

Mine just brought me a snack.








And a pic:










_Modified by sciroccojim at 9:16 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

List seems down. Can someone contact Brett?


----------



## davidcjeffries (Mar 28, 2005)

*A question for the powers that be...*

As you may have read, I just got the OK from the wife... So now on to lodging... would camping be an option? any ideas, could it just be done in a small section of the 10 acre parking lot? Well any ideas or help would be great!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I got one of those real understanding kind of wives. She is awesome. She seems more than happy to get me out of the house for a few days...maybe too happy







Hmmm. I am going to have to get that security cam up and running.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: A question for the powers that be... (davidcjeffries)*

Camping is at a different location (a proper campground).


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: A question for the powers that be... (Chris16vRocco)*

It's supposed to be past the deadline, but please do sign up for a nifty lanyard....a laminated "backstage pass" for Cincy attendees. Please only order one if you will definitely be going. Cash only...no paypal, no shipping. Cost: about $3.00
http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/lanyard


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_List seems down. Can someone contact Brett?

What list are you referring to?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: A question for the powers that be... (sciroccojim)*

Jim, I _may_ have accidentally signed up for a lanyard twice, but I'm not sure. When I clicked to confirm, it opened another window with my email page, but nothing came up, and I wasn't sure if it went through or not, and I tried again. I suck at the internets.
So, if I signed up for 2, please disregard the second one.










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:28 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What list are you referring to?

scirocco.org


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

7 hours and no posts? Wow...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_7 hours and no posts? Wow...

Julie: I am getting List emails just fine.
FYI: you have created several duplicate posts in the past week or two...there's a ghost in your machine.


_Modified by sciroccojim at 10:55 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

SSoorryy ffoorr tthhee ddoou...
Yeah I noticed that. I need to format & reload this machine...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Mine's supportive, too, but she's not coming.

Mine's marginally supportive and HEs not coming...and I am a woman who needs a lot of support. Underwired even <blush>


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll tell ya what I'd really like at cincy...
I'd love to hear what my car sounds liek from the _outside_. Maybe some kindered, scirocco soul could be convinced to take a coupple gentle passes while I stand at the edge of the road (perhaps with my camera in hand) so I can hear it as it pulls away from a stop, or in a nice 2nd-3rd-4th gera pull...
Think anyone would be willing?









Gentle passes, sure, I could do that for ya...not a problem. I have a real light foot too.














Yep, it'd be a big inconvenience, but I'd be willing to do that. It'd be hell for sure, but if yoiu were to twist my arm...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

So Klauie's passed his 500th megasquirted mile. Here he is leaving his favorite country getaway spot in Midwestern:


And boy were the kind folks in Miidwestern ever glad to see him leave because of this:

What brave soul (besides Drew who is all too familiar with that particular chunk of schrapnel) can tell me what THAT is??Hmm???
Let's call it a little preCincy quiz, shall we? So now Klaus' "extensive injector insert swap" is up to 15 cars I think...


_Modified by Dragthis at 7:43 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_What brave soul (besides Drew who is all too familiar with that particular chunk of schrapnel) can tell me what THAT is??Hmm???
Let's call it a little preCincy quiz, shall we? So now Klaus' "extensive injector insert swap" is up to 15 cars I think...


Looks like an exhaust manifold bolt and part of an exhaust manifold


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_So Klauie's passed his 500th megasquirted mile. Here he is leaving his favorite country getaway spot in Midwestern:


I driven *5* miles on MS








I wish my odometer worked


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I driven *5* miles on MS








I wish my odometer worked









Brian your one these :


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

i like that, my cluster has a mind of its own sometimes


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: A question for the powers that be... (davidcjeffries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidcjeffries* »_ would camping be an option? any ideas, Well any ideas or help would be great!

The "official" deadline for camping has passed but I am sure that Rhett will take your money and that you can find a corner on the sites.
Rhett around?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Brian your one these :

























I'm kinda digging that cluster...







to bad its not in MPH








*53BGTX* I shot you over an IM!

BTW: Good Morning All


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Brian your one these :


Where born you were?








(sounds like my inlaws!) Anyway, good morning all! Coffee one is gone, and yes, my odometer works, but it's in those funny old skool Imperial units. And my speedometer also works, unlike last year!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Gentle passes, sure, I could do that for ya...not a problem. I have a real light foot too.














Yep, it'd be a big inconvenience, but I'd be willing to do that. It'd be hell for sure, but if yoiu were to twist my arm...

Gee, so many people have offered their help - maybe there will have to be several runs, and an award for the driver who gets the best sound out of the red baron!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

okay okay... i'm awake... now what?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I driven *5* miles on MS










I've driven a bit more than that!







11k of bliss!








(and whacky cold starting)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_okay okay... i'm awake... now what?


bright and early for you robert.

good morning.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning all.
No caffine yet this morning, my head hurts.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_okay okay... i'm awake... now what?

Wake 'n bake? Coffee? Or take the day off, go back to bed, and then spend the rest of the day with Max?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Wake 'n bake? Coffee? Or take the day off, go back to bed, and then spend the rest of the day with Max?

bake = yes
coffe = a must
take day off = taking 1/2 day off
go back to bed = anne would murder me
spend the rest of the day with max = YES! we have "plans"
so... today is the last day of my A2 Golf/Jetta adventure.... all A1s from here on out. A guy is driving down from Des Moines, Iowa to pick up my '90 GLI and I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I've driven a bit more than that!







11k of bliss!








(and whacky cold starting)









Yeah yeah! I need a cluster so I can mark miles on MS


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_A guy is driving down from Des Moines, Iowa to pick up my '90 GLI and I couldn't be happier!!









so ya sold it! 'grats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Gee, so many people have offered their help - maybe there will have to be several runs, and an award for the driver who gets the best sound out of the red baron!

Screw the best sound, what about the best time from A to B?








Driving gently, of course....
Brendan


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Driving gently, of course....

all whilst obeying posted speed limits, too.








_makes me think back to a brief 'sprint' i had in collin's (loudwagen) car last year._
ear<-----grin---->ear


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_okay okay... i'm awake... now what?

Impatient ?
















good morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
worked late on the car, so when is this Cincy thing


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
worked late on the car, so when is this Cincy thing
















Weekend of June 1st


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

worked late on the car, so when is this Cincy thing









You hit your head on the hood latches too I see!!


















Took me long enough to own one again!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

That's because you been out in CT working to hard


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
all whilst obeying posted speed limits, too.








_makes me think back to a brief 'sprint' i had in collin's (loudwagen) car last year._
ear<-----grin---->ear











Hopefully the speed limit is 55. "Why yes officer, I never went over the speed limit- just got there from zero in 3.5 seconds."








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You hit your head on the hood latches too I see!!










The hood is sitting on the car roof, but the garage door is low


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The hood is sitting on the car roof, but the garage door is low


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The hood is sitting on the car roof, but the garage door is low









Keep up the ard work and late night hours, Marc. There will plenty of time for sleeping when you get to Cincy.







Oh, wait... That's Al.







I'll wake you early so you don't miss anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_"Why yes officer, I never went over the speed limit- just got there from zero in 3.5 seconds."


zzzactly.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
so ya sold it! 'grats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ya, I'm pretty stoked about the sale! I sold it for less than I wanted, but I only lost a few hundies on the deal.... so it's all gravey. Plus I get to take 1/2 day off of work to start working on the headliner for Sunroof cars. 
Carl, I didn't realize at the time that the sunroof cars only have 2 rods. The non-sunroofs have like 7.. did this cause a problem for ya ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Carl, I didn't realize at the time that the sunroof cars only have 2 rods. The non-sunroofs have like 7.. did this cause a problem for ya ?


none whatsoever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
in fact the old headliner in the yellow car was taken out of a non-'roofed car...all i did was leave out the unnecessary bows.
easy peasy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

none whatsoever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
in fact the old headliner in the yellow car was taken out of a non-'roofed car...all i did was leave out the unnecessary bows.
easy peasy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so how many bows you runnin?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

By the end of today, my Scirocco will again have an engine and transmission, and hopefully a TT cat-less downpipe and a USRT shift linkage.
_Just have to make it through 8 1/2 hours of work first...







_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_By the end of today, my Scirocco will again have an engine and transmission, and hopefully a TT cat-less downpipe and a USRT shift linkage.
_Just have to make it through 8 1/2 hours of work first...







_

_Well get to work instead of posting on here







_
_Good Luck with the install







_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

@ Greg: When you get to Cincy, toss your keys to Anson. I'm sure he'll get it back to you in one piece.... um... I'm sure he'll be able to help you out.











_Modified by smithma7 at 11:21 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
_Well get to work instead of posting on here







_

You missed the thing about 8 1/2 hours of work. The engine and transmission are all bolted together, with all the mounts and other various pieces. Install starts when I get off of work (5:30) and make it home from my afternoon commute.
Had a bad moment yesterday when I thought I lost the two nuts that hold the rear mount to the body. Luckily I had an in-shower epiphany this morning that I was just an idiot and had them threaded onto the bolts for the two side mounts... which do not have nuts because they thread right to the body, if I recall correctly.










_Modified by cholland_ at 11:03 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
bake = yes
coffe = a must
take day off = taking 1/2 day off
go back to bed = anne would murder me
spend the rest of the day with max = YES! we have "plans"
so... today is the last day of my A2 Golf/Jetta adventure.... all A1s from here on out. A guy is driving down from Des Moines, Iowa to pick up my '90 GLI and I couldn't be happier!!









but you will be happier when you see it towed off!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_@ Greg: When you get to Cincy, toss your keys to Anson. I'm sure he'll put another motor in the trunk.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

°
°
this is fun.
°
87,548,697°







<---- funny
-600°


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

±


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_°
°
this is fun.
°
87,548,697°







<---- funny
-600°

Mikey, try this:








"Why spend any more time not putting a ball in a cup, when you could be putting a ball in a cup!"
-Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

_
*It's Ball In a Cup
*_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=firG54W7VBk


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I love Ball in a Cup! hours of entertainment there!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
so how many bows you runnin?


zwei...the rearmost and the one just fore of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
works like a voodoo charm.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
works like a voodoo charm.









is that why you wear o-rings ?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_I love Ball in a Cup! hours of entertainment there!

That's all a mk3 driver needs to have fun, huh?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
That's all a mk3 driver needs to have fun, huh?

You need something to entertain you after such a boring driving experience.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You need something to entertain you after such a boring driving experience.









nah, its what I do while waiting for mr lee's rocco to start in the winter


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You need something to entertain you after such a boring driving experience.









Blaahhhh


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
nah, its what I do while waiting for mr lee's rocco to start in the winter

ohhhhhhhh


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Don't worry rob it's just because his VR is stock








I mean who need cold start anyway


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_!









i bet the car runs great with that plug wire setup


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
i bet the car runs great with that plug wire setup










yup...._whisper quiet_....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Some one find me a 16v intermediate shaft and drive for cheap








Also then come help me pull the motor to change it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

5600


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Some one find me a 16v intermediate shaft and drive for cheap








Also then come help me pull the motor to change it










what happened?
edit:








Intimate *No. 161*"
Gelatin Silver Print, 12" x 14", Limited Edition of 25



_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:35 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









Nothing happened I bought a distributor block off plate... but require the 16v parts.
That's why my distributor is still in the bay. To remove the intermediate shaft you need to pull the motor











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:48 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmm, Calla Lily. Nice photograph, not too fond of the flower itself. Nice choice though, Carl.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Raising Arizona quote of the day:
_Parole Board chairman: They've got a name for people like you H.I. That name is called "recidivism." 
Parole Board member: Repeat offender! 
Parole Board chairman: Not a pretty name, is it H.I.? 
H.I.: No, sir. That's one bonehead name, but that ain't me any more. 
Parole Board chairman: You're not just telling us what we want to hear? 
H.I.: No, sir, no way. 
Parole Board member: 'Cause we just want to hear the truth. 
H.I.: Well, then I guess I am telling you what you want to hear. 
Parole Board chairman: Boy, didn't we just tell you not to do that? 
H.I.: Yes, sir. 
Parole Board chairman: Okay, then._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

5605







where is everyone


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

eating lunchz sellin' jettaz


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

After the 1/2 day I took yesterday I wish I could do the same today








I still have much to get done... The G/F wants to hit a movie tonight since I've been busy as of late.
I really just want to work on my car tonight... tomorrow night... thursday night ect


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ The G/F wants to hit a movie tonight since I've been busy as of late.


do yourself a favor:
*take*

*her*

*out*!
trust me on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Don't worry
.
.
.
I will be taking her to see the movie of her choice.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

morning to all! resealed my valve gasket and adjusted my idle also rotated the tires...need to install the catch can and a good wash job...I think i might be ready for cincy...wait, still need to pack and a few odd and ends and wiper blades and........


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_*morning to all!* resealed my valve gasket and adjusted my idle also rotated the tires...need to install the catch can and a good wash job...I think i might be ready for cincy...wait, still need to pack and a few odd and ends and wiper blades and........

Fist off 2:27 = afternoon








Nice to see some get to work on there car.
Why do I have a 7-5 job


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Nothing happened I bought a distributor block off plate... but require the 16v parts.
That's why my distributor is still in the bay. To remove the intermediate shaft you need to pull the motor








_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:48 AM 5-22-2007_

so why can't you put on the blockoff plate or at least fab one up?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
so why can't you put on the blockoff plate or at least fab one up?

I don't know maybe I can







But I don't think so


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

my thoughts are that the intermediate shaft shouldn't need the distributor and that any blockoff plate that will fit will work just fine


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

No a 16v pump has a gear on top of it that the IT shaft spins. 
On a 8v it has a key that fits into the 8v dist. It spins because the IT shaft spins the dist which in turn spins the oil pump.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_No a 16v pump has a gear on top of it that the IT shaft spins. 
On a 8v it has a key that fits into the 8v dist. It spins because the IT shaft spins the dist which in turn spins the oil pump.


oh, that sucks!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Little JVC subwoofer and Eclipse 4x6 speakers for the front of the car showed up today. Hmmm, do I change 5th gear first or install these goodies?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Yeah tell me about it







looks pretty stupid rocking a dissy 4 no reason


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

considering how your not all greasy yet I would install the speaker and subwoofer first


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah tell me about it







looks pretty stupid rocking a dissy 4 no reason

uh huh. maybe you can gut the dizzy and put a plate over it. It'll at least look better


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

it's not stupid, just don't tell people you have MS. Let it be part of the mystery. You've figured a way to 'beam' the spark !


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

What I need is a 9a 16v oil pump drive system..


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

actually, now that I think of it, you should leave the dizzy but take the cap off, so you can watch the rotor spin


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_it's not stupid, just don't tell people you have MS. Let it be part of the mystery. You've figured a way to 'beam' the spark !

Or something








I think it looks stupid!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

There is no rotor... the rotor has been removed...


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_No a 16v pump has a gear on top of it that the IT shaft spins. 
On a 8v it has a key that fits into the 8v dist. It spins because the IT shaft spins the dist which in turn spins the oil pump.


Sorry I'm coming in late but what ingition system are you running and why do you need a 16v I.S. so far it sounds like the same problem I had when I came up with the great idea to put all 16v internals into a 3A block. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I'm running MSnS on wasted spark. 
Here is my thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3026261


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Funny


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Funny


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

One more hour.
Then I get to take an hour-long subway ride home.
Then I get to put an engine and transmission in my car.
Then I get to try to make it run.
Then I get to sleep (a little).
Then I get to go to Cincy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Well Good Luck








Oh and report you doing here in the morning


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

You know I will (what else am I going to do at work).
Speaking of which... why isn't it 5:30 yet?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Because it is 4:58 and I'm out of here


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Because it is 4:58 and I'm out of here









I work till 7


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I've been home since 3pm... 
I get to remove the windshield / rear quarter glass / door seals / hatch seal and headliner.... 

woot


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I work till 7









Damn that sucks!
*
162 Owned*


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Sorry I'm coming in late but what ingition system are you running and why do you need a 16v I.S. so far it sounds like the same problem I had when I came up with the great idea to put all 16v internals into a 3A block. If you have any questions let me know.

This is the deal.
Brian's running a wasted spark pair of coils triggered by a custom crank trigger. So, he doesn't need the distributor at all anymore.
However, the distributor drives the oil pump. i.e. the driven gear is part of the distributor so removing it leaves the oil pump high and dry and the bearings spun etc.etc.
The 16V has a different oil pump with a splined shaft that locates a separate gear driven by the intermediate shaft.
So, Brian can't just remove the distributor. As a minimum he needs the 16V oil pump and oil pump drive gear. I'm not sure if the intermediate shafts are different, but he may need one of those to, to mate with a perhaps different pitch diameter oil pump drive gear.
So, Brian essentially needs to do what you did and swap all the 16V parts into his engine and as he points out swapping the intermediate shaft with the engine in place is a little difficult.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Weekend of June 1st









Whats happening then?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

What he needs is a dry sump setup with an external pump. Then he can forget that thing!! (what an expensive way to solve a little problem!!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Whats happening then?

Pizza night!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What he needs is a dry sump setup with an external pump. Then he can forget that thing!! (what an expensive way to solve a little problem!!)

Then he can forget about his low oil pan!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
This is the deal.
Brian's running a wasted spark pair of coils triggered by a custom crank trigger. So, he doesn't need the distributor at all anymore.
However, the distributor drives the oil pump. i.e. the driven gear is part of the distributor so removing it leaves the oil pump high and dry and the bearings spun etc.etc.
The 16V has a different oil pump with a splined shaft that locates a separate gear driven by the intermediate shaft.
So, Brian can't just remove the distributor. As a minimum he needs the 16V oil pump and oil pump drive gear. I'm not sure if the intermediate shafts are different, but he may need one of those to, to mate with a perhaps different pitch diameter oil pump drive gear.
So, Brian essentially needs to do what you did and swap all the 16V parts into his engine and as he points out swapping the intermediate shaft with the engine in place is a little difficult.









I have a 9A block here, but I gave these distributorless parts to a lister a year ago...
Now I am thinking to go the whole nine yard with MS, and I will also need these parts.








I think the intermediate shaft is the same for the 9A motor and the JH motor. I have both here, and will measure them later tonight.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yeah tell me about it







looks pretty stupid rocking a dissy 4 no reason

You can paint it and put "found Art" on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

The shafts are different. 16v shafts have a different end where the where the timing belt gear goes on. And a 2.0 16v shaft has a smaller oil pump gear than a 1.8 16v. Hope that helps.


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 8:35 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I am thinkin I gotta go to cincy I have a running and driving rocco and ya know if I don't I will probally get beat with socks full of soap bars!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

going to bed bizump


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Morning! had coffee yet?
8 days to go folks!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Morning! had coffee yet?
8 days to go folks!

No, not a coffee drinker


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Morning bump.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

8 days? I'm just not quite as "into it" as I should be. But then again, I have a lot of crap compiled for the trip.oh, I have an award for Cincy virgins, (like, you dont have to really BE a virgin,eh? Just a Cincy virgin, just to clarify) Anyway, I'll have a list to sign if you're a newbie, look for it with the pizza, or find Jillian, RoccoJulie's daughter to get your name in the pot.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Thanks Dan.. 
I plan to do the 16v Swap just not 8 days before Cincy... Mainly because I don't have the parts or enough drive time.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Whats happening then?

I think we have Pizza after a long day of driving









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_What he needs is a dry sump setup with an external pump. Then he can forget that thing!! (what an expensive way to solve a little problem!!)

Naw I rather stick with the 16v stuff


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh good morning... just got my cup of coffee.. ready to start work...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Chunks* »_I am thinkin I gotta go to cincy I have a running and driving rocco and ya know if I don't I will probally get beat with socks full of soap bars!

In the name of simplicity, and because I have only those silly ankle socks, we've reverted to using soap-on-a-rope.
But yes, you have a running and driving sciroco, you should consider coming to cincy.
google maps says you're 12 hours away - some people are driving farther, and gmaps is rather pessimistic sometimes...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I know I mentioned it to Timbo last night, but I think my car hates me


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Not official... But if I was to be able to get my hands on a fender roller for Cincy who would be interested? $20-25 
1.
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:46 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Did I miss the announcement that today was skip day


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_8 days? I'm just not quite as "into it" as I should be. But then again, I have a lot of crap compiled for the trip.oh, I have an award for Cincy virgins, (like, you dont have to really BE a virgin,eh? Just a Cincy virgin, just to clarify) Anyway, I'll have a list to sign if you're a newbie, look for it with the pizza, or find Jillian, RoccoJulie's daughter to get your name in the pot.


I will be sure to put _my_ name in the pot










_Modified by 53BGTX at 9:31 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I will be sure to put name in the pot









X 2


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Not official... But if I was to be able to get my hands on a fender roller for Cincy who would be interested?
1.
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 


Hmm. Why not?








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_The shafts are different. 16v shafts have a different end where the where the timing belt gear goes on. And a 2.0 16v shaft has a smaller oil pump gear than a 1.8 16v. Hope that helps.

_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 8:35 PM 5-22-2007_

Yupp. The 16v oil pump spins at a higher speed than the 8v pumps do. Read that in the Bentley just the other night. (bathroom reading material)
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yupp. The 16v oil pump spins at a higher speed than the 8v pumps do. Read that in the Bentley just the other night. (bathroom reading material)
Brendan

_ Note to self: don't read Brendan's Bently manual, find someone elses_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Not official... But if I was to be able to get my hands on a fender roller for Cincy who would be interested? $20-25 
1. Lord_Verminaard 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Good morning.
And if Bonnelli was any indication, no they don't beat you if you come to the GTG without your roc, they just tease you and call you names.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
_ Note to self: don't read Brendan's Bently manual, find someone elses_

Wait, was I wrong? Or just gross?







I have two Bentley's.








Brendan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_And if Bonnelli was any indication, no they don't beat you if you come to the GTG without your roc, they just tease you and call you names.

yup. That's about right.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Think I might pick this up... Alpine 9883
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Think I might pick this up... Alpine 9883
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


get it. 
I have a similar model with a CD changer I used in my A4 when I drove it. 
CLEAN sound. 
Wait.... do I still have this one?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

morning all, put all my parts from my care package from ginster86roc last night. put my installed my small 75 rabbit oil pan and now my car doesnt drag on the ground all the time anymore.. only here and there now








also got rid of another poly engine mount and installed a diesel version and the damn thing is like a mercedes when idling and driving now compared to before.. hehe
oh and new clutch cable.. hohum
and a pic so i dont get e-scolded


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I want the 9856 but they no longer available








I think this was it replacement but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Looking good Matt...
Did you happen to pick up a second oil pan?








Did you relocate you battery to the rear also>


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Looking good Matt...
Did you happen to pick up a second oil pan?








Did you relocate you battery to the rear also>


i didnt pick up a 2nd one, but i can get you one for sure, i happen to be close to giant private junkyard filled w/ 70's rabbits.. more the problem is finding one that isnt sunken up the rims in the ground







ill try and snag one next time im at that yard. only mod was i had to remove the plastic oil pump baffle (which was cracked anyway) and bend the pick-up tube a little so it wasnt tight up against the bottom of the pand and restricting the amount of oil coming in to it.
over the winter i got a small 13lb Deka battery. they are the same battery that Braille sells under the Braille name, but they just resticker them, Braille actually makes them and they are prolly 50-75 bucks cheaper if you get them as a "Deka". I stole the battery cable from a E30 bmw and used that as my main power wired and hid the battery in the trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: wow i owned a page.. weird










_Modified by saddest6day66 at 10:37 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
i didnt pick up a 2nd one, but i can get you one for sure, i happen to be close to giant private junkyard filled w/ 70's rabbits.. 
I stole the battery cable from a E30 bmw and used that as my main power wired and hid the battery in the trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just wondering... 
makes the engine bay look empty over in that area








Did you remove the battery tray and all?

Btw: That picture is funny


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just wondering... 
makes the engine bay look empty over in that area








Did you remove the battery tray and all?

Btw: That picture is funny










partially removed the battery tray, im planning either later this summer before H2O or this winter to pull the drivetrain and cut out all the extra brackets and raintray,weld/fix some rust issues around the A/C heaterbox and spray the engine bay black.. but we'll see if i feel that ambitous..haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hows your car running thus far?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Not official... But if I was to be able to get my hands on a fender roller for Cincy who would be interested? $20-25 
1. Lord_Verminaard 
2. 16vScirocco88
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

morning to all! its almost time to panic....are you ready????


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
partially removed the battery tray, im planning either later this summer before H2O or this winter to pull the drivetrain and cut out all the extra brackets and raintray,weld/fix some rust issues around the A/C heaterbox and spray the engine bay black.. but we'll see if i feel that ambitous..haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like a good plan







I want to cut all the brakets I'm no longer using also. Maybe even the upper rain tray to gain more working area behide my head. 
Some exterior rust issue need to be taken care of and probably a respray.

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
hows your car running thus far? 

Well I only drove it with Timbo on Saturday. Everything was nice nice... I haven't taken it out yet myself because the car won't stay idling for me








Tonight I will be pulling the plugs yet again to check them out. Also to make sure I connected everything back together.
I hope to at least give her a ride around my block tonight.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! its almost time to panic....are you ready????

nope.
but I am smiling


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
nope.
but I am smiling









x 2 here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I want the 9856 but they no longer available








I think this was it replacement but I'm not 100% sure.

I want the 9856 as well, but they still sell them on ebay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well, I got home from work last night at 6:30, and by 8:00 the engine was bolted in place. I think the hardest part is getting the engine actually underneath the car, not lifting it up. Took a couple tries to align it, but I think we got it close enough.
Not only that, but the TT cat-less downpipe is bolted in place, although not connected to the cat-back; which I think I'm going to have to remove and reinstall to get the downpipe to slip inside.
Also hooked up the USRT linkage... which is definitely not right, and almost impossible to shift because it's so stiff (in a transmission fluid-less transmission). I think I'm on the right track to fixing that, but we'll see how she goes.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I want the 9856 as well, but they still sell them on ebay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I know but I'm afraid of buying a head unit on ebay... 
You never know what you are going to get.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Is everyone off playing hooky today


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Is everyone off playing hooky today










yes, I am playing hooky........
from work

(actually I had the day off)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm playing Excel today








Trying to priortize the remaining odsd 'n ends that need to be done.
Gotta clean up the floormats
remove and reinstall the rear bumper - forgot those clips on the side








oh yeah -wax on, wax off.
Finish centercaps..
polish windshield.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I do that in Word








Trying to priortize the remaining odsd 'n ends that need to be done.
Mine go like this...
Install cat... Get emission tested so I can re-reg my car.
Roll fender, adjust front & rear ride height for Alignment.
Install Front rotor / pad 
Install head unit and speakers.
Fully detail of my car...
Drive drive drive


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ah the excel is work








it's one of those a little work now means a lot less work later kind of situations.
I'd rathe be getting ready for cincy, believe me.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Me:
Change 5th gear
Change coolant
Wax car some more
Install rear bumper trim strip
Condition leather a second time
Install front speakers and subwoofer behind seat
...all I can think of right now.
_Does anyone have a few extra wheel bolts? I need 3...ball seat type. The new ones I just bought are for steel wheels and are a few threads too short to be safe._


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just ordered the brake they should be here tomorrow!
Trying to get to emission and alignment done on Saturday...


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:46 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
That's why my distributor is still in the bay. To remove the intermediate shaft you need to pull the motor










You can pull the intermediate shaft with the engine still in the car. It's not pretty, but it's doable. Drop the front, rear and passenger's mount and lower the passenger's side as low as you can go (likely have to disconnect the exhaust) and if necessary "adjust" the inner fender to clear. Installation is reverse of removal.
Go ahead, ask me how I know, I dare you.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
_Does anyone have a few extra wheel bolts? I need 3...ball seat type. The new ones I just bought are for steel wheels and are a few threads too short to be safe._

i have a giant bag full of assorted vw lugs, but im not sure off the top of my head if i have what you want. if you are gonna be by my area this weekend for a gig or something you are welcome to dig through what i have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Me:

_Does anyone have a few extra wheel bolts? I need 3...ball seat type. The new ones I just bought are for steel wheels and are a few threads too short to be safe._

Would the ones from my snowflakes work? My new wheels came with new bolts so I really don't need all of the old ones.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
You can pull the intermediate shaft with the engine still in the car. It's not pretty, but it's doable. Drop the front, rear and passenger's mount and lower the passenger's side as low as you can go (likely have to disconnect the exhaust) and if necessary "adjust" the inner fender to clear. Installation is reverse of removal.
Go ahead, ask me how I know, I dare you.

How would you know








Oh I never said it couldn't be done... I'm just saying the easiest why to pull the intermediate shaft is to pull the motor... 

Plus I don't have all the parts








I need an 16v intermediate shaft 
belt drive


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:55 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Go ahead, ask me how I know, I dare you.

So...um... how do you know?
_EDIT: ^^^ dang, beat me to it._


_Modified by cholland_ at 12:52 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
i have a giant bag full of assorted vw lugs, but im not sure off the top of my head if i have what you want. if you are gonna be by my area this weekend for a gig or something you are welcome to dig through what i have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I won't be able to make it out there in time. Can you bring a few with you if tmechanic isn't able to? I can give you the length and a photo.

_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Would the ones from my snowflakes work? My new wheels came with new bolts so I really don't need all of the old ones.

Yes. Thanks. Can you bring 3 to Cincy for me?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Jim I've got about 16 bolts if you need them... I'd ship them to you if need be!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Can you bring 3 to Cincy for me?

Null perspiration.
Heck I'll ship some if you'd like.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Thanks, guys.
I have bolts in there, they're just a bit short, so if someone could just bring a few, "that would be greeaaaat."


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
















I might need a few of those








Tonight is going to be a long night


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Why isn't it 5:00pm yet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Why isn't it 5:00pm yet









'cause I'm gone by 4pm


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I have much work to do...
*Page 164 OWNED*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Why isn't it 5:00pm yet










it's five o'clock _somewhere_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Martinis and Porsches shouldn't mix


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Martinis and *Any Car *shouldn't mix









Fixed


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Fixed

oh yeah.... hmpf.

_Quote, originally posted by *Stuffy British Fellow* »_By George I think He's Right


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

brian, I have to say this again....this is the sexiest rear I have ever seen... cheers to you...lucky dog!!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*

I have a shifter linkage (thanks Timbo)!!!
One step closer to Cincy!
Only 93 steps more to go!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*

muahahhahah!!!
(as Timbo would say)

oh, wait!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_muahahhahah!!!
(as Timbo would say)

oh, wait!!









You reading your own mind again..... Easy on your super powers


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

Dang i wish i could go to cincy, theres always next year








(heres pic for the hell of it)
















I only wish it was a 16v


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_brian, I have to say this again....this is the sexiest rear I have ever seen... cheers to you...lucky dog!!!!

Why thanks you








Good night guys


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Why thanks you








Good night guys

Good night, sleep tight, see ya in the morning!
In two days I'll be off for two weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_In two days I'll be off for two weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Lucky!
When were you planning on arriving on Thursday? I need to know whether or not I should take the day off.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Lucky!
When were you planning on arriving on Thursday? I need to know whether or not I should take the day off.

It depends on how soon I can fire up the Scirocco, but my plan is to spend at least a day in NYC, but I can schedule to get at your place by late afternoon on Thursday.
For good measure, here is a NYC pre-Cincy 2006 pic











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:42 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good night, sleep tight, see ya in the morning!
In two days I'll be off for two weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















That's perfect! Gives you time to get those pistons in and tested out!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
You can pull the intermediate shaft with the engine still in the car. It's not pretty, but it's doable. Drop the front, rear and passenger's mount and lower the passenger's side as low as you can go (likely have to disconnect the exhaust) and if necessary "adjust" the inner fender to clear. Installation is reverse of removal.
Go ahead, ask me how I know, I dare you.

Is that a double dog dare, or just a normal dare? Last time I saw you do one of those you swapped the whole block!! I just thought that was the easiest way to go about it


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good Morning All...
Going to be a very busy day... DMV at lunchtime to get my temp plate so I can bring my car to emissions this Saturday Morning.
Then I've got some work to do on the Scirocco.. I need to take it for a longer cruise. 
I have to go pick up my Cat so I can get everything marked up for tomorrow..
Let hope I can get this all done before 9:00pm


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

morning... yaaaaaaaaawwwwnnn


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ya know what I have to do?
I keep forgetting to mail out two packages.
The Lifter adjustment kit for Daun,
and the ignition lock to gratefuldude11

I'm gonna do those today.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (Scirocco Manifesto)*









^ whoa...nice minty-looking blue dash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco Manifesto* »_Dang i wish i could go to cincy, theres always next year










you could always rocc it "kiastylez" this year....or ride shotgun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*








That bacause you been so busy helping people out








By the way email send with my log from last night..


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hey Timbo - I won't have time to mess with the lifters before Cincy, so just bring the kit with you and save the shipping. Thanks though!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So the pre-Cincy update from here:
-White 16v - still on jackstands
-Black 16v - I've spent a few minutes working with it, but usually in about 5-minute increments every few days. Not good.
-Deiter - funky idle issues after start, but otherwise he's been running ok. In serious need of a bath and a rim swap with the '86.
-'86 - Daily driver duty this week. Also in serious need of a bath / vacuum / detailing.
-172 - still apart. Really pushing to have it together by the end of the weekend but that's still kinda iffy.
-Grumman - the annual is signed off, I'm re-assembling that this morning. At least we should have one flyable airplane this year.
I'd really like to detail the cars before the party but it's just soooo far down the priority list. Add to that the mowing to do, house(s) to clean, pool to take care of in hopes that it will be ready.... thank God for minions.
Ok, back to work.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

That sound you hear is Cincy 2007 calling! "Fix the car!" "Wash the car!" "Drive the car to Cincy!" I have been using my Cincy 2007 Advent Calendar (53 days of course). There are only 8 more days to go!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Is that a double dog dare, or just a normal dare? Last time I saw you do one of those you swapped the whole block!! I just thought that was the easiest way to go about it









Sigh. Just a dare, likely ineffective unless I describe the (painful) circumstances in person. Suffice to say, been there, done that. Not once, oh no, not twice...
The bang head moment? _It was the same engine_















Still a painful memory after all these years...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

My state of Cincy readiness has actually _reverted_ from where I was a week ago. Carrots is on jack stands, and somewhat torn apart inside and out right now. How many days to go?
Yeah, sure, I'll be done in time.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning All...
Then I've got some work to do on the Scirocco.. I need to take it for a longer cruise. 


How about Bucks County, PA? Burgers at my house!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
How about Bucks County, PA? Burgers at my house!

I don't think I'm ready for a ride that long yet








I've done a few 1 mile trips and one 2 mile trip. Tonight if I can get everything worked out I will do a 5mile - 10mile trip.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Morning all.
Pulled my right control arm last night so I could bring it to work and press out the old bushings and press in the new poly, and found the ball joint shot. How do I get those rivets out? Drilled off the tops but the don't want to push through.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

morning to all! bright sunshine and going to be 84F, taking my baby to work today...fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!!! To all tri-state area roccos, how about a pre-cincy get together for laughters, final touches for the long trip and beer? sunday or monday? Brian (85roccoz400) this includes you also. Sounds like fun, right guys?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Morning all.
Pulled my right control arm last night so I could bring it to work and press out the old bushings and press in the new poly, and found the ball joint shot. How do I get those rivets out? Drilled off the tops but the don't want to push through.

Drill 'em all the way through. Cant remember the bit size right now. VW sells a "repair kit" for the ball joint which is basically bolts, washers, and nuts to replace the rivets with.
Easy as pie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*

lets pray to the rocco gods for nice sunny weather for cincy!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_My state of Cincy readiness has actually _reverted_ from where I was a week ago. Carrots is on jack stands, and somewhat torn apart inside and out right now. How many days to go?
Yeah, sure, I'll be done in time.









Ditto. Just found out ALL FOUR injectors are bad on the '81. Zero cash, so I'm hoping the 84's injectors are good enough.








Brendan


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! bright sunshine and going to be 84F, taking my baby to work today...fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!!! To all tri-state area roccos, how about a pre-cincy get together for laughters, final touches for the long trip and beer? sunday or monday? Brian (85roccoz400) this includes you also. Sounds like fun, right guys?

id prolly be down for that, maybe in like valley forge or something nice and away from traffic?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Thanks, I already have the new ball joint, it came in yesterday, yes I ordered it before I knew I needed, I my must be psychotic or something, _I see there is a weekend of fun and pain in your future, not necessarily in that order_ 
Feh!, More drilling.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I drilled mine out than used an air chisel to pop them out of place. But if you've already got everything out and are replacing the bushings, I'd really just replace the whole control arm. They're cheap and new ones are oh-so-shiny.
Also - I don't think you need to press control arm bushings. I replaced my control arms with new ones with poly bushings last weekend, and they just slid into place.
EDIT: *My very first page ownage!!!* _Only took 165 pages..._










_Modified by cholland_ at 10:22 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

broken windshield


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Yeah, but I already have the new ball joint, besides, that would mean more waiting, and the press is more to get the old ones out than to get the new ones on.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! bright sunshine and going to be 84F, taking my baby to work today...fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!!! To all tri-state area roccos, how about a pre-cincy get together for laughters, final touches for the long trip and beer? sunday or monday? Brian (85roccoz400) this includes you also. Sounds like fun, right guys?

I would love to come but I think I will have my work cut of for me this weekend getting everything ready if I want to actually take this car to Cincy








I'm not having a good feeling.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_broken windshield
















What happened.. Trying to put it back in?
Flood protection 4 3 2 1


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! bright sunshine and going to be 84F, taking my baby to work today...fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!!! To all tri-state area roccos, how about a pre-cincy get together for laughters, final touches for the long trip and beer? sunday or monday? Brian (85roccoz400) this includes you also. Sounds like fun, right guys?

Sunday would be better, but name the place and the time. I got a Weber Q-grill that fits nicely in the back. 

_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
id prolly be down for that, maybe in like valley forge or something nice and away from traffic?

Valley Forge would be ok with me.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here is the result of *raulito* and I's finished work...








Look at that clean-ass no moulding!!
















Shiny!!








Aaaaannnnd, the Video (2.8mb) - Raul hard at work... _*whip* ... Muahahahah!!!_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

geeze timbo, i feel left out..... i'll leave something for you to fix @ cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

^^ Nice car Timbo! 
Now you need to bang the lower panels back into shape


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:32 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Flood protection 4 3 2 1

whore


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_^^ Nice! 
Now you need to bang the lower panels back into shape

X 2 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
whore


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_broken windshield
















What did you do?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

We did a bit on da back. It looks way better than it was. But still....
Anybody got a Kamei X1 they don't want anymore?!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought that car would clean up well with some elbow grease... a little bit of cleaner wax and *presto* shiny car! It'll be good to see it in person next weekend.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Sunday would be better, but name the place and the time. I got a Weber Q-grill that fits nicely in the back. 
Valley Forge would be ok with me. 


sunday is cool w/ me, i have my friend from Australia staying this weekend so im sure him and his friend he is bringing will be down for some good old fashioned american grilling








maybe start a new thread for it? i may be able to round up another scirocco or two here locally that may not be going to cincy, but would be down to hang out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by saddest6day66 at 10:47 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_morning to all! bright sunshine and going to be 84F, taking my baby to work today...fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!!! To all tri-state area roccos, how about a pre-cincy get together for laughters, final touches for the long trip and beer? sunday or monday? Brian (85roccoz400) this includes you also. Sounds like fun, right guys?

Call me if you get a get together, uh, together. IM sent.


















_Modified by bigtavo at 10:40 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here is the result of *raulito* and I's finished work...


Damn Timbo, that car has probably NEVER looked that good- and I'm not talking about just the time you've had it- I mean NEVER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cept, when the HELL are you going to fix that front end lower spoiler bendage?







My 84 was the same way when I bought it and about 20 minutes with a hammer and dolly straightened it right up! I know you are covering it up with an X1 kit eventually but knowing it's all mashed up behind it would be enough to make me fret.








Looks sharp, will be a completely different car than what it was last year.
Brendan


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_







What did you do?

Its something along the lines of the windshield was already broken, so he took it out, and it broke some more. Went to call the dude who he bought a windshield from to pick it up and the dudes overseas and no one else has a key to the storage container that its in.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_It looks way better than it was.

You ain't kiddin'! Looking good, guys!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Cept, when the HELL are you going to fix that front end lower spoiler bendage?







My 84 was the same way when I bought it and about 20 minutes with a hammer and dolly straightened it right up! 

Do I hear a volunteer? My '86 has been mashed up like Timbos's since before I first saw it back in about 1991. I don't know what would happen if it was straightened out.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

If there's any interest, I'll bring along the roll of Trim-tape I used to make my red-stripe bumpers, I can just give you the appropriate footage, or we can try and apply it there..
As seen here:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

lunchtime photoshoot behind my office at work.. i couldnt resist.. hehe


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^^^ sooooooo hawt


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Love those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Mee Kay 1


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Mee Kay 1









and likewise for your eeemm kaay toooo


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_lunchtime photoshoot behind my office at work.. i couldnt resist.. hehe

you finally found some metal bumprz I see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm not sure why, but I just got a sudden craving for some Ale. It has nothing to do with your wheels or bumpers.








strange.
I wonder if Mr. and Mrs. potential client would mind if I had beer breath on the next demo drive.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Not official... But if I was to be able to get my hands on a fender roller for Cincy who would be interested? $20-25 
1. Lord_Verminaard 
2. 16vScirocco88
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I wonder if Mr. and Mrs. potential client would mind if I had beer breath on the next demo drive.









Nah, none of my "clients" mind _having_ beer breath while they accuse me of selling them the wrong starter.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
you finally found some metal bumprz I see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










yup, yup. a buddy of mine saved pulled them from a junkyard in Colorado this past fall. had been sitting on their bumper racks for prolly 20 years id imagine.. he put them in his mk4 and drove them all the way back to the east coast for me







. a little mothers chrome polish and some black shoe dye and they were looking like new .

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_

I wonder if Mr. and Mrs. potential client would mind if I had beer breath on the next demo drive.









Mikey: "Ok folks, if you'll just hold my beer for me, I'll show you how the sunroof works.... *berrrap!*"








Brendan


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

After chatting online with Rhett earlier about Camping Details, it finally hit me: CINCY IS NEXT FREAKIN WEEKEND!!!!!!!! It's so close I can almost taste it. I need to start gettin' ready!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Yeah, yeah, tell me about it....


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

valley forge or peace valley park? bigtavo, I'll call u.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*

time for me to go work...yuck!









OWNED!!










_Modified by raulito at 4:04 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_time for me to go work...yuck!

That sucks...I don't go to work until tomorrow night


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*

Started a new thread - Peace Valley is cool as well. Many fine places to hold a cook out.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3252888


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

my very first page ownage! coooooooooooollllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*

Owning a page requires a PHOTO on the ownage! Chop, Chop!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_my very first page ownage! coooooooooooollllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and all you had to say was

_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_time for me to go work...yuck!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Those Scirocco Badges never came


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_my very first page ownage! coooooooooooollllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Page ownage because you went back to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Moral: get back to work more often








Wait







no pic???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Those Scirocco Badges never came









Which badges?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

We don't need no stinkin' badges!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_... it finally hit me: CINCY IS NEXT FREAKIN WEEKEND!!!!!!!! It's so close I can almost taste it. I need to start gettin' ready!























Not ready yet, don't wanna drive the Kia Quattro to Cincy








Don't wanna ride in a plush leather seat with AC and Bose stereo.
I'd rather buzz my ears out with the 2H tranny no tunes, smash my backbone with the harsh ride, and sweat like a ... in my non AC black car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_We don't need no stinkin' badges!

Cincy project: Pull GTI badges from blue GTI


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cincy project: Pull GTI badges from blue GTI









Add KIA badges


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Add KIA badges
























Must fix Scirocco
Must fix Scirocco
Must fix Scirocco


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Cincy project: Pull GTI badges from blue GTI









_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Add KIA badges









No and no.








Ain't you ever heard that quote before? Shessh go rent a movie (like "Treasure of the Sierra Madre"). And, for the record, I misquoted it: "Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges."


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Those Scirocco Badges never came









I never sent the 2nd set.... I'll just bring em with me.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Oh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sounds like a plan


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

this bitch just ate cincy for me...
















rebuilt diesel injection pump: 382 dollars.
****ing up my chances on affording to go to Cincy: priceless.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

^ can it wait?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_this bitch just ate cincy for me...
















rebuilt diesel injection pump: 382 dollars.
****ing up my chances on affording to go to Cincy: priceless.

Bummer! Dig the rearviews!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ in my non AC black car









but black absorbs the sunlight.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

And if you're in the black car, you also are absorbing it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Dig the rearviews!

So do I...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Bummer! Dig the rearviews!

Similar to these, please pay attention:


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So'd you rescue your pistons from Brown??
Gotta have them for the weekend!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_So'd you rescue your pistons from Brown??
Gotta have them for the weekend! 

Leaving in half an hour to drive to their warehouse to get them. Friday at 07h00 I'll get them and the block to the machine shop.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Leaving in half an hour to drive to their warehouse to get them. Friday at 07h00 I'll get them and the block to the machine shop.









Are you going to have enough time to break it in, before Cincy?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

I can not help myself


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm gonna bring a couple of headlight relay harnesses to Cincy in case anybody wants to buy one.








EDIT: Prices are in my Biography page in my profile...


_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:22 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I'm gonna bring a couple of headlight relay harnesses to Cincy in case anybody wants to buy one.

I'll take 1 Tim...
pm me w/ price.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

In my continued efforts to go back to the 80's I have found something that I placed on rodolfo last Saturday








Some welding and cutting was needed and well I know not everyone is a fan, but it is 80's


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Pics of it on Rodolfo??? Hows it look installed?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Pics of it on Rodolfo??? Hows it look installed?

See that is what I don't know if I like


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Ok so I went outside and snaped so pics


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Looks better than I thought it would. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
...you might take your 'test-pipe' to someone near you and have it re-made, that one looks pretty corroded.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Looks better than I thought it would. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
...you might take your 'test-pipe' to someone near you and have it re-made, that one looks pretty corroded. 

It is old gasket material, Funny how a dremel gets that stuff shinny








*Well that took a long time!!*











_Modified by Neptuno at 10:05 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
It is old gasket material... 

On the OUTSIDE??


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
On the OUTSIDE??

















You mean the corroted portion a top of this?










_Modified by Neptuno at 10:14 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

The whole outside of that thing looks hideous; in particular the top of the flange sitting on the (patio?). Eww.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_The whole outside of that thing looks hideous; in particular the top of the flange sitting on the (patio?). Eww.









Yes the top of that is old gasket came right off. But the metal in the inside is perfect and the outside grant while looking weathered is solid


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good there Tony


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

I'M GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT!!!! minus my rocco, but there nonetheless.
my band is on tour, and we're playing nearby on friday night!
whats the address? I'd love to stop by and meet some people and check out all the rocco's


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_... whats the address? I'd love to stop by and meet some people and check out all the rocco's

1353 Gurneyville Rd
Wilmington, OH 45177
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/m...code= 
Glad your going to be able to make it, see you there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

If you have Google Earth
http://www.pominville.ca/VW/Cincy.kmz


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
Are you going to have enough time to break it in, before Cincy?

Yeah, plenty of time.








I am in vacation for the next two weeks...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
You mean the corroted portion a top of this?










That's what cars look like underneath around here after a few years


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I can not help myself









Is THAT why the cat always sits on my car?


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_So'd you rescue your pistons from Brown??
Gotta have them for the weekend! 

I rescued my new Lappie from them, got it redirected to the parents'. I <DO NOT heart> Brown. They can go to the island.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_So'd you rescue your pistons from Brown??
Gotta have them for the weekend! 

Have pistons, will travel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

so what is going to happend to the dell from hell?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
I rescued my new Lappie from them.

Have Dell will tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

jinx you owe me a coke


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Mornin' all. At this time next week, i'll be up and showered waiting for Al to wake his but up so we can get on the road. This year we'll have another Carolinian traveling with us, but I think we are still going to be a caravan of two. Anyone heard if Lexan got her beast finished for the trip?
Anyway, you guys need to get up! Time is waisting, people...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif First post of the morning, woo hoo...


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm using Dell now, to be fair, Dell's quite old, and was abused before I ever got it, so it's likely done pretty well. I think I may clear files off, and get it formatted, and see how it behaves without much on it. If it behaves then maybe it'll be the car computer. The serial port works fine, it's mainly the USB that's pooched. I'll use it for something. I want to verify that Lenny has a decent chastity belt before he gets out there on the interwebby.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I've got something of your sitting in the back of my Jetta right now








PS good morning all


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

see you guys in cincy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Good morning..
Has everyone got their to-do lists ready to start on the instand they get home? Ok, well, the instand they've changed into garage clothes and had a beer....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good morning..
Has everyone got their to-do lists ready to start on the instand they get home? Ok, well, the instand they've changed into garage clothes and had a beer....

Yeah but I'm afraid that my list would take up the better part of two pages


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_see you guys in cincy

Excellent news!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good morning..
Has everyone got their to-do lists ready to start on the instand they get home? Ok, well, the instand they've changed into garage clothes and had a beer....

*Instant!* It's instant!
How can you be the spelling nazi when you make mistakes like this???








And what's this crap about beer??


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Good morning..
Has everyone got their to-do lists ready to start on the instand they get home? Ok, well, the instand they've changed into garage clothes and had a beer....

I've been working on my to-do list for months. Why does it keep getting longer?















Oh yeah, because it's a Scirocco.








What I want to know is why the dickens does Google think that Ford ads are appropriate content for a VW forum. I'm losing faith in the collective.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Lanyards!








Those are from last year. But I just ran the first new one through my new laminator and it looks real nice. They're 2 sided this year.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
*Instant!* It's instant!
How can you be the spelling nazi when you make mistakes like this???








And what's this crap about beer??
















I know, I know *hangs head in shame*
I blame TBC - typing before coffee.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Lanyards!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Friday morning.
Thank you, Tim Horton's.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

How the car coming along?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Friday morning.
Thank you, Tim Horton's.

Good morning !


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Now there a cup of joe for you


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_How the car coming along?









Good! Engine's in, Exhaust's in, axles are in, and most of the wiring's in (except for the battery terminals, which I've decided to remake myself). Hoping to fire it up Saturday or Sunday once everything else gets installed.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Good morning !









I knew I should have gotten an XL this morning instead of the Large.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Good! Engine's in, Exhaust's in, axles are in, and most of the wiring's in (except for the battery terminals, which I've decided to remake myself). Hoping to fire it up Saturday or Sunday once everything else gets installed.


Great work are going to make Cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Lanyards!










Did I actually get mine ordered or did I hurk the sign up?
Gotts no decent pics of my roc (sigh).

Anyway Good Morning, I've had 3 Diet Pepsis so far and I'm kinda awake.
Using the 10 t arbor press here at work last night I was able to get the 
rivets out of my control arm, tonight I bead blast and paint it tomorrow I slap it back in.
WooHoo, second pwn4g3.

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:59 AM 5-25-2007_


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:00 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Contributors are ranked most active first.
User Posts
85roccoZ400------678
mr lee-------------440
G-rocco------------401
Mtl-Marc---------- 391
ginster86roc----- 388
timbo2132--------361
Michael Bee-------273
vwdaun------------217
You guys talk to much!










_Modified by tcfootball at 9:05 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_Contributors are ranked most active first.
User Posts
85roccoZ400------678
mr lee-------------440
G-rocco------------401
Mtl-Marc---------- 391
ginster86roc----- 388
timbo2132--------361
Michael Bee-------273
vwdaun------------217
You guys talk to much!









_Modified by tcfootball at 9:05 AM 5-25-2007_

These 8 texers have accounted for 3,149 posts out of the 5,848 or 53.85% as of this posting.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_
You guys talk to much!



















off to the parts store to get me a clutch , timing belt, spark plug wires, head gasket.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:15 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Great work are going to make Cincy









Make it to Cincy?
I never doubted that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_
You guys talk to much!









It's kinda funny...
I talk all day at my job - I'ma secretary/administrative assistant/receptionist. I amswer the phones and talk to a million people every day (it seems) so posting or 'chatting' in here is 2nd nature.
But when I go home, I just want quiet. I'm happiest to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

post up ur number we'll call you at work and chat!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Did I actually get mine ordered or did I hurk the sign up?


I don't know....here's the sign up sheet.....if you sign up, we might be able to get yours done in time....CINCY DELIVERY ONLY.

http://www.menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/lanyard


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It's kinda funny...
I talk all day at my job - I'ma secretary/administrative assistant/receptionist. I amswer the phones and talk to a million people every day (it seems) so posting or 'chatting' in here is 2nd nature.
But when I go home, I just want quiet. I'm happiest to keep my mouth shut.

+1
i answer phones and deal with walk-in customers all day. the _last_ thing i wanna hear when i get off work is the phone ringing at home. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I guess I'm on there twice, heh heh, ooops.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








off to the parts store to get me a clutch , timing belt, spark plug wires, head gasket.











While you out can you pick me up some plugs









_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Make it to Cincy?
I never doubted that









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you've got your work cut out


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
While you out can you pick me up some plugs










what kind? I can get them insanely cheap, since I drive a NAPA truck and what-not.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

morning to all! saw pirates of the car. last night, its a long movie but its was really good.
Timbo should be here any minute to try out our walkie-talkie...are ready for our convoy??????YYEEEEHHHHHAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (raulito)*

pirates of the car?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

what kind? I can get them insanely cheap, since I drive a NAPA truck and what-not.

I usually run the NGK BPR7ES... One stage colder than stock... Between $1.80 - $2.10 a plug


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'll see what I can do for ya.

how many do you want


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

how many do you want









A whole skid worth


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

how about 24? That should last you _at least_ a week


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_how about 24? That should last you _at least_ a week








Or even 20, since I just bought a new set last night


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I've got something of your sitting in the back of my Jetta right now








PS good morning all

Uh Oh..... I'm so excited... I just cant hide it.... Im about to loose control and I think I LIKE IT!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THANK yOU!!
EL T


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No problem...
Now I just need to find a nice place to keep it until Thursday








I've got a spot all lined up.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No problem...
Now I just need to find a nice place to keep it until Thursday








I've got a spot all lined up.

does it look nice?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

It's still wrapped in the card board








I can take a look at it tonight for you... But I am sure it is close to perfect!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_It's still wrapped in the card board








I can take a look at it tonight for you... But I am sure it is close to perfect!

*AMEN!!*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
While you out can you pick me up some plugs








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you've got your work cut out









Back from the store http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quiz time, which item does not fit in a Scirocco?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Toaster oven.... So what do I win


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Huh? No Scirocco pictures yet?








Here is mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Oh that is easy.
The toaster!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Toaster oven.... So what do I win









It ain't a toaster oven http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Oh that is easy.
The toaster!

ding ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It ain't a toaster oven http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hey you knew what I meant though


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Your scirocco doesn't have a toaster oven?!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Toaster oven.... So what do I win










Well I hate to say this but He said toaster oven.... I guess it is not an oven...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Hey you knew what I meant though









The judges did not accept your answer unfortunately








Better luck next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

Well I hate to say this but He said toaster oven.... I guess it is not an oven...
















Who want a brand new MKII Fender


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm a poor loser








*Page 169 Owned*



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:00 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

who wants to come over and install a windshield for me?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ooo, Ooo, I do, I do.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm a poor loser








*Page 169 Owned*


Whadayawant?
Page 169 *and* page 170?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Are you trying to call me a whore


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Are you trying to call me a whore 

Not in so many words but ... um... yeah.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Not in so many words but ... um... yeah.


So _*85roccoZ400*_ hows the progress on getting your Scirocco for the trip next to Ohio?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
So _*85roccoZ400*_ hows the progress on getting your Scirocco for the trip next to Ohio? 

Well it going... Just found out the shop I was going to bring my car to for emission is closed tomorrow







So now I need to find another place that might be opened.
May have to be Valvoline








If not then I going to be cutting it close.. Tuesday emission... Wednesday reg. Thursday drive down to Timbo's

Plus I really need to get an Alignment done!







I've got some toe out on both sides... 



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:44 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm a poor loser








*Page 169 Owned*









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:00 AM 5-25-2007_

whats with the bumper on the silver mk2?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (206vw)*

I like it!
It looks like they extended the lines of the bumper with fiberglass.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_I like it!
It looks like they extended the lines of the bumper with fiberglass.

but its sagging. If i spent all the time and effort into making the bumper she would definitely not sag


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
but its sagging. If i spent all the time and effort into making the bumper she would definitely not sag

Naw the bumper doesn't sag in person... Tony has put alot of work into his car...
Would you believe me if I told you he has 18's on the car too


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I can't believe it, they're making me ( shudder) work!!!!!!
Oh, I feel dirty in places I can't clean.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*








7 more days and _the_ fun begins























- Scirocco GTX at the park, near my house








* this one won't being making the trip this year







, thought I would share these photo's from today











_Modified by 53BGTX at 4:10 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

anyone have close ups of that bumper, or any other pictures


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_anyone have close ups of that bumper, or any other pictures

I"ve got a few I believe... That pictures wasn'y taken at Cincy but at a local car show...


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Gotta love when the tire shop rip your exhaust off driving it up on the rack the scratches your euro rear valance, least the gave me a set of nicer tires for the price of the kumos


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
*Instant!* It's instant!
How can you be the spelling nazi when you make mistakes like this???








And what's this crap about beer??
















I'm home. Traffic was a nightmare, even thouygh my commute avoids highways.
The martini glass is chilling. I'ma head out to the garage and form a strategy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The martini glass is chilling. I'ma head out to the garage and form a strategy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

"Get drunk and pass out"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
"Get drunk and pass out"









Bawababawwaaaw<------ crazy laugh!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
"Get drunk and pass out"









That's better than "Get drunk, get up to your eyebrows in an engine swap, before realizing you don't have anything to swap in."


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Uh Oh..... I'm so excited... I just cant hide it.... Im about to loose control and I think I LIKE IT!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THANK yOU!!
EL T

I guess you know your pointer sisters lyrics!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_
I guess you know your pointer sisters lyrics!









Must be a Michigan thing....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Must be a Michigan thing....


Uh Oh..... so it is like that now? I move to Michigan from Maryland from North Carolina from Tennesse from Kentucky from California from Kentucky from PANAMA and all of the sudden I know some lirics and It has to be all from Michigan (GO BLUE!!) Ah?....... _( you have to read it all in one breath)_
No but really I am excited and...ok ok Look at what I *JUST* scored and brought home...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So, will that replace the toiletbowl manifold you have now? That 1.7 might make some power yet!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
So, will that replace the toiletbowl manifold you have now? That 1.7 might make some power yet!

Yes that would be a replacement, but I dont think I should mess with that side of the car at pre-cincy stage.
Not having ever done that R/R and with out the gurus.....that maybe asking for trouble


_Modified by Neptuno at 9:33 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

pppsssttt...
What's that bbs-type looking wheel poking out from under the workbench? You holding out the goods from us??








I bet they'd look purty on my Jettah...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_pppsssttt...
What's that bbs-type looking wheel poking out from under the workbench? You holding out the goods from us??








I bet they'd look purty on my Jettah...


Yeah right.... You know Im a snowflake man..... (_that did not sound right, not even in my head)_ That picture is borrowed from the previous manifold owner


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Weeell, raulito and I spent HOURS today hooking up his gauges.
We dremeled the center console some more for the 3 gauge panel. There's a volt gauge on the left, an autometer boost gauge in da middle, and a Oil temp gauge on the right.
We tired to use some OEMish grain of rice bulbs in them - but it was a bit complicated, and evil and stuff. Since raulito's gauges were blue anyway - we went to Radio Shack and got some Blue LEDs and some 470 ohm resistors. Muahahahah!! They look pretty good.
Next I decided to cut a kinked vacuum line to the autometer gauge - which spawned a whole other adventure for vacuum lines, flare fittings, and all that evil crap. Advance autoparts fixed that.
While at Advance - I ordered 10 packages of PulseFX high temp heavy duty H4 sockets. For relays!!!
While I was wiring, raulito vacuumed and shampooed the carpets in my car!! They are blue again!!! YAY!! Big thanks, man! I never would have done that myself - but it looks so good now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_time for me to go work...yuck!









OWNED!!









_Modified by raulito at 4:04 PM 5-25-2007_

Quoted!! Muahah! I need a shave!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

what are you ussing with the buffer?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Gold class wax! muahahh!!
Special thanks to Raulito, once again!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Gold class wax! muahahh!!
Special thanks to Raulito, once again!









Is it a spray or cream?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Whoa timbo, that car is going to shine a lot in the caravan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Is it a spray or cream?

More like a goo in a bottle.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Timbo, the gauges look awesome...thanks man! Around this time next Friday...we'll be in Cincy!! cool beans!








Code




_Modified by raulito at 6:36 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*

Woah! Ya owned a page again! Muahah!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Woah! Ya owned a page again! Muahah!!










and no picture


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

THOSE THAT HAVE SIGNED UP FOR CAMPING NEED TO IM ME FOR PAYMENT INFO!!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

timbo after buffing that Scirocco, it looks better than when it was new
















- can't wait to see the gem of car in person next week


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

WHo's got the Coffee.....







its raining outside


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Uh Oh..... so it is like that now? I move to Michigan from Maryland from North Carolina from Tennesse from Kentucky from California from Kentucky from PANAMA and all of the sudden I know some lirics and It has to be all from Michigan (GO BLUE!!) Ah?....... _( you have to read it all in one breath)_


Nah, I'm a Canuck eh, what do I know? Turns out the Pointer sisters were from California. Who knew.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nah, I'm a Canuck eh, what do I know? Turns out the Pointer sisters were from California. Who knew.



I hope you read the whole thing manic-like.... It gives it tone


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_

I hope you read the whole thing manic-like.... It gives it tone

And such a fine tone it gives too...







And I really thought the Pointer sisters were from the Motor City. Couldn't you have quoted Ted Nugent instead?








Cincy content? I'm one step closer. Only about 35 to go. AUGH!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

At least you can take some steps. I have a wet dog and it keeps raining outside. Making my messing with the car a wish right now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Postin lanyard test picture. Also - I used photobucket for the hell of it. It's pretty nice!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_At least you can take some steps. I have a wet dog and it keeps raining outside. Making my messing with the car a wish right now

But has your wet dog been rolling in dead things the way only a dog can? Mine smells like decaying flesh.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
But has your wet dog been rolling in dead things the way only a dog can? Mine smells like decaying flesh.

Uh No.... Thanks god no


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

El T, when didja get this dog? More pics? How do the cats get along with him?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Ann and I got Daisy back in October from the local Humane Society. The boys are a bit perturbed as to her presence. According to the paper work she was supposed to get along with cats, but the paper work never mentioned the cats getting along with her. specially Mooshie, who really is not digging Daisy at all. She is a year old last month and is a great dog. More so than some of the really untrained pups out there. We have worked hard with her in obedience and some agility trainin.
Here are some more shots of the Daisy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Roxy says hello. She helped me put my euro turns in this morning.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

nice!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Good morning all, it's not raining here, yet.
I'm thinking cold pizza for bfast and crawl back under the beast.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Basically finished under the hood today.
Before (Not all this was done today...):








And After:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Looks nice. wish I had the time for that kind of detailing, well this winters project I guess.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

nice Bosch battery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Ozzie in his glory, at least he's not rolling in a dead thing in this picture:










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 10:12 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

The tread has gone to the dogs


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_The tread has gone to the dogs









Could be worse, could be cats:








But we need some Sciroccos too!
_Modified by type53b_gtd at 10:22 AM 5-26-2007_


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 10:22 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Jeez! I go away for 5 days and you guys throw down with 20 pages of new stuff! Damn near spent my whole Saturday morning just catching up with the news. Up in Block Island, RI, I spent most of my time looking at vistas like this:
















Took in some activities like bike riding:








Ate at Bethany's Airport Diner, which was located (not surprisingly) in Block Island's airport!








Look what prize you win when you finish your beer:








Here are some plane pictures, just for Daun:
























And one of my and my girl, Erin:








Everyone ready for Cincy? I am. All other tasks are purely option, except for an oil change. OH YEAH!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

very nice and clean,sir.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*

Im so ready for this rain to stop


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

You guys can keep the rain, don't let it come up here.
I've been outside working allllll day. Just ready for a Home De-pot run for screw clamps for the rad hose and dryer ducting for the air intake. Then a few more little things and it's ready to start!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_You guys can keep the rain, don't let it come up here.
I've been outside working allllll day. Just ready for a Home De-pot run for screw clamps for the rad hose and dryer ducting for the air intake. Then a few more little things and it's ready to start!









Can not wait to see that car of yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_You guys can keep the rain, don't let it come up here.


Rain is supposed to come here tomorrow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

The NOAA forecast says Saturday for Cincy: Partly cloudy, with a high near 74.





























Chance of rain? 10%


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Rain is supposed to come here tomorrow









How's that build coming? Does the machine shop have everything now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
How's that build coming? Does the machine shop have everything now?

Block should be bored and ready Monday at noon.








Friends voluntered to help with the install in the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have all my parts, an if all is fine should be rolling late Monday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

<== 950 posts


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









ARP Studs all around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Knifed edged TDI crank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









83.5 mm pistons and Audi 3A head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Knifed edged TDI crank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Scirocco p0rn!
Too bad all that pretty will be closed up in the motor... 
but it sure will drive nice.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Friends voluntered to help with the install in the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have all my parts, an if all is fine should be rolling late Monday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Excellent. And let's hear it for friends wrenching on Sciroccos - where would we be without 'em?
I'd come over and lend a hand if only I was a little closer...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

since this thread needs a bump heres a rant
[rant]I lost to a bone stock mk3 today at the local aircooled carshow (with a few watercooled classes)
1st








2nd








How? I have no freaking clue

























































talk about a slap in the face
[/rant]


_Modified by a3vr at 1:43 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








83.5 mm pistons and Audi 3A head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You going to be running a big-assed cam in that thing?
I imagine it'll be able to use one!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

This thread needs more Cincy pictures!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Excellent. And let's hear it for friends wrenching on Sciroccos - where would we be without 'em? 

mmm, I'm thinking, ummm, sane?














Friends just get you into more trouble than you could get into by yourself. Which is fine by me!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
mmm, I'm thinking, ummm, sane?














Friends just get you into more trouble than you could get into by yourself. Which is fine by me!

Truer words are not likely to be spoken this day...


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Truer words are not likely to be spoken this day...










Mornin' Cath, I guess this means it's time for me to go to bed. Night all.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_This thread needs more Cincy pictures!


It does...... And the rain needs to stop


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
It does...... And the rain needs to stop 


The rain can carry on a bit longer, we could use it. 
Time to get back at it...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Morning all, I guess I'll actually get something done today.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
The rain can carry on a bit longer, we could use it. 
Time to get back at it...

Well I'll pray the rain moves up your way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

morning to all! Bigtavo should be here soon and we are going out with our babies for a pre-cincy drive...hope nothing breaks! we'll post pix later.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (raulito)*





































Doesn't this just figure? It's less than a week before Cincy and I have basically no internet. Why? Well, the antenna at the house (we have "wonderful" wireless internet out here in the stix) blew over in a windstorm a couple weeks ago, so nothing at the house. The router at the hangar took a dump so that's out. I can't seem to log into my e-mail or Vortex at work. (The genius that works on the computers there wants to run Linux) I've now resorted to my parent's place using some bastardized version of Firefox that won't let me log into my e-mail and I can't receive IMs through the 'Tex.
Oh and the mechanic that's supposed to sign-off the paperwork on the 172 has gone out of town for God knows how long too.
But on the positive side, Cincy t-shirts have arrived early this year (sorry, no pre-orders!) and they even packed a frisbee in the box! I'm going to spend a little time this morning yet cleaning up the pool, should be in it tomorrow or so.
Anyway, back to it. After the pool cleaning, back to the hangar since the 172 still needs a number of things done. It should be flyable by Cincy, but who knows if the paperwork will be finished.
Enjoy your pre-Cincy prep, who knows when I'll actually be logging in again. *sigh*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

hey daun,
I know you lie cats, this will make you smile:
http://video.yahoo.com/video/p...yvmtf
Hope you can see it.
El T


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Dude, that cat was WAY over the line there.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_hey daun,
I know you lie cats, this will make you smile:
http://video.yahoo.com/video/p...yvmtf
Hope you can see it.
El T


Bwah ha ha ha hahahahaha..
friggin' hillarious!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Dude, that cat was WAY over the line there.

that dog was lame. I would've been all over that cat


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Dude, that cat was WAY over the line there.

but he can do "wonders" for the pup









_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
that dog was lame. I would've been all over that cat

















I hope Allyn includes that one on the videos...I sent him the link


_Modified by Neptuno at 12:32 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Well I'll pray the rain moves up your way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man, it's here, a nice gentle one, the beans are loving it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Thanks man, it's here, a nice gentle one, the beans are loving it.


No problem, Jedi trick is all!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
No problem, Jedi trick is all!









May the Force be with you, Master Neptuno!
'Rocco content - the shed roof keeps the rain off, and my son's been looking for something to take apart, I think I'll turn him loose on the A3 Golf, because we <3 A3 parts cars...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
May the Force be with you, Master Neptuno!
'Rocco content - the shed roof keeps the rain off, and my son's been looking for something to take apart, I think I'll turn him loose on the A3 Golf, because we <3 A3 parts cars...









Talk about parts I just had an idea..
http://www.stylinconcepts.com/...id/26


_Modified by Neptuno at 1:52 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

It's official: I've started packing for cincy.
I put two collapsing chairs and my camera tripod in the trunk, along with a few other items I didn't want to forget.

Now if I can just find time to get my hair and nails done - Cathy, Julie, have you made your appointment yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I just bought a sweet folding director's chair with a table, cupholder, pockets, and a cellphone holder thing for $15 at Sams!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh yeah - don't forget to clean & oil your K&N filter, if so equipped.
I hardly ever remember to do that







but today it's gettind done.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh yeah - don't forget to clean & oil your K&N filter, if so equipped.
I hardly ever remember to do that







but today it's gettind done.

only every 40-60k And don't forget to be light on the oil.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Yeah -I gotta do that.

Also - less oil = less emissions!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
only every 40-60k And don't forget to be light on the oil.

Light on the oil, check.
The frequency you mention I thought was a little extreme, but K&N says almost the same thing

_Quote »_Regardless of what you’ve heard, it’s almost impossible to wash your K&N Air Filter too much. Inside our testing laboratory, we have washed and re-oiled one K&N Air Filter more than 100 times and it still performs up to specification. Depending on your driving conditions, we recommend cleaning your air filter every 50,000 miles. 

http://www.knfilters.com/filtercharger.htm


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Everybody go check your lanyards!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3257943


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Greg - you didn't sign up for a new lanyard this year? Or was the email lost? Want one?

For anybody who didn't get one made, this is what I need:
*first name
*last name
*email address (if you are on the rocco list - use that one)
*your nickname (if on vortex, use that one)
and
a Picture, two pictures, or if you don't have andy, choose a Mk1 or Mk2 outline.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I don't have any Andys, but I sent you some pics anyway.








Whelp, off to paint a brake booster I go.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Looks good, thanks.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Hmmm, what to do, what to do. My ******** neighbor that turned us in for having unregistered/dismantled vehicles is out setting off illegal fireworks. I'm pretty damn tempted to call the town and report his ass.
Oh, drat, I own page 172, rocco pic:


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hmmm, what to do, what to do. My ******** neighbor that turned us in for having unregistered/dismantled vehicles is out setting off illegal fireworks. I'm pretty damn tempted to call the town and report his ass.
Oh, drat, I own page 172, rocco pic:









do it! I hate neighbors like that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It's official: I've started packing for cincy.
I put two collapsing chairs and my camera tripod in the trunk, along with a few other items I didn't want to forget.

Now if I can just find time to get my hair and nails done - Cathy, Julie, have you made your appointment yet?









Just spent two days in the cosmo room getting my hair did, and I'm guessing at least one more to get their creative vision and mine to match more closely







Nails are beyond hope, when I'm not wrenching I'm weeding or housecleaning. The single mm of free edge isn't going to get anything fancy besides maybe getting the dirt cleared out from under it
Klaus, OTOH, looks fantastic, he got waxed, and his glovebox area is reassembled for the first time since the MS wiring got started. And of course, I no sooner started shortening up wires than it started to rain. Could I move the car? That would be no with the main harness all hacked into. I'll send a picture of the domestic hell that was in my driveway once I get pictures all resized and uploaded.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
May the Force be with you, Master Neptuno!
'Rocco content - the shed roof keeps the rain off, and my son's been looking for something to take apart, I think I'll turn him loose on the A3 Golf, because we <3 A3 parts cars...









Why yes, we sure do! But in a pinch->


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Greg - you didn't sign up for a new lanyard this year? Or was the email lost? Want one?.

No, I didn't swign up for one. I have last years, and I don't need it to be dougle sided, as I haev my maryland membership card for the other side.
Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
do it! I hate neighbors like that. 

Nah, I can't do it. I'm too nice to stoop to that bullsh*t. 
But if a single ember from that sh*t hits my car, he damn well better be paying for a respray.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Dude!! Have a few too many martinis in that post?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nah, I can't do it. I'm too nice to stoop to that bullsh*t. 
But if a single ember from that sh*t hits my car, he damn well better be paying for a respray.

sounds like you want them to keep it up so you get a respray


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

do it, do it ,do it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*









Everybody got lanyards?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Dude!! Have a few too many martinis in that post?









One martini, about 3 hours ago.
It's this new 'soft-touch' keyboard that makes a mess of my typing skills, such as they are.
That and had some dinner guests over - lets see how well you type after entertaining twin 2 year olds for a few hours!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I hear ya!! When I first got this new laptop - I typed like a crazy person!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_I hear ya!! When I first got this new laptop - I typed like a crazy person!!

then you get use to it and cant type on a regular keyboard


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

My car started today!
Of course, it has no coolant, was pretty loud considering the exhaust ends at the downpipe, and it was idling at 2700rpm... but it started!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_My car started today!
Of course, it has no coolant, was pretty loud considering the exhaust ends at the downpipe, and it was idling at 2700rpm... but it started!

good news!
About an hour ago I finished the stereo set up.....I was almost done and discovered I needed some RCA cables that I thought I had.......man.... so off to the store at 1130pm then get the stuff and finish, but somehow I disconected my oil pressure gauge








Oh well..... Oil change tomorrow, final touch ups and not touch the car until Friday for the drive...
Still to do:
Oil change
wiper switch r/r
led r/r
oil pressure gauge check
vacuum
horn r/r
clean engine bay
glove box Mod
voltage regulator check
Oh yeah pack


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Morning, folks. Off to da airport for me! Gotta drop off the mother-in-law!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Well I gotta stay up a little longer to train myself to drive at night for the journey. Leaving tomorrow night so I don't have to deal with traffic. All fluids, belts and tires are changed. Time to figure out what to eat so I can make my shopping list. I was hoping to get ahold of Mr. Lee but I guess when I just show up at his house with a sleeping he can't turn me away










_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 3:17 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

MtlMarc, you getting nervous? Here's hoping for a straighforward assembly and installation process. Then the tough part...driving















How many more sleeps?????WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Okay, I just noticed that I have less posts TOTAL since 2000 than (ahem) SOME people have just on this thread!!! Yipes!


_Modified by punchbug at 2:40 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Not long now! Just a wash and vaccumn, check belts, oil and tire pressure for me. (Ok, I meant the car. Sheesh.)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Happy Memorial Day gang!


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

morning to all! Happy memorial Day! final preparation begins today.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Good morning and Happy Memorial Day, or as it was originally called Decoration Day.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Morning.... is the coffee ready yet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

















Aw, way to let the cat out of the bag!!!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_


















HAHAHA!!!! I love to put one of my boys on the car, but since they are indoor cats that is a no-go..... And the 60# Amstaf is just to much.....
Great shot Cathy!!
Well It is beautiful outside Daisy and I had a walk. I am halfway done with my first cup of coffee and soon it will be time for "The final count down"
Good day to all


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Good Morning everybody








- 3 more days 'til the track north starts








- WOW we need to hurry and make this thread over *200 pages*








A new comer to Cincy this year, one of the cars I've been helping work on and will be riding in to get to the show


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Randall, so your car isn't quite up to the long drive? Whose fine ride are you catching a lift in? That teaser pic makes it look pretty tasty...


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Randall, so your car isn't quite up to the long drive? Whose fine ride are you catching a lift in? That teaser pic makes it look pretty tasty...


It is an '86.5 16v that has gone thru a lot of changes in the past 3 weeks and is still changing as we speak







and won't be finished until Wednesday night









The owner is Steve a friend of mine, who lives in Clearwater, Florida


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Damnit, the pic link didn't work. Anyhow, the Karate Kid better watch out~!








They ain't got nothing on me. Mars Red paint will rise again!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_MtlMarc, you getting nervous? Here's hoping for a straighforward assembly and installation process. Then the tough part...driving















How many more sleeps?????WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Okay, I just noticed that I have less posts TOTAL since 2000 than (ahem) SOME people have just on this thread!!! Yipes!

_Modified by punchbug at 4:46 AM 5-28-2007_

Nervous, me? naah
Busy? heck yeah









Final assembly today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How do you check post stats?


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

How early is everyone showing up on Friday?
I just want to gauge my 10 hour drive











_Modified by imolababy v.2 at 11:55 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*

i think between 4 and 5 maybe pm of coarse
who thinks we can clear page 200 in four days???


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Yep, final prep is underway.
Unfortunately it's final prep on the Audi and not the Scirocco.








I'm just not going to get done what needs to get done on the Scirocco so it'll be a Kia this year.
I'll still run my mouth off about Megasquirt though and even bring a Megasquirt presentation (as long as there's some way to project the computer screen that is







)


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

















Shouldn't the rear of this lanyard have the screen name "Dragthis"???








Ahhh, fricken ownage again!
Must claim ownage.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

Start this page off right!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Start this page off right!









theres my old rocco, its the second red one in the line up, back when it was one peice


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

And mine before I did stupid thing. (First red one) I completely forgot you were driving that thing when I met you, Colin. What you created from the demise of this one is very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

* QUESTION: *
Ok. People talk about CINCY like everyone knows where it is. What is the address or exact location of this place. I found an airfield in Wilmington Ohio on Google Maps but srsly......I'm confused here.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_* QUESTION: *
Ok. People talk about CINCY like everyone knows where it is. What is the address or exact location of this place. I found an airfield in Wilmington Ohio on Google Maps but srsly......I'm confused here.

http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k7.reg/


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolababy v.2* »_ 
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k7.reg/ 

Thanks....I feel totally dumb now though.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, the car is abouy half-way there, cosmetically. I need to finish polishing/waxing the hood and roof, and then a quick interior vaccum, leather cleaning, and do the windows and it's all set.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_* QUESTION: *
Ok. People talk about CINCY like everyone knows where it is. What is the address or exact location of this place. I found an airfield in Wilmington Ohio on Google Maps but srsly......I'm confused here.

The driveway that ends with a turn-around is the one we all park along.
See here



_Modified by smithma7 at 4:14 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Shouldn't the rear of this lanyard have the screen name "Dragthis"???








Ahhh, fricken ownage again!
Must claim ownage.









Yeah, it likely should. And that Photoshop worked out pretty well eh? DAN!! No Scirocco? That's just not right!! You can use Klausie as an example of what not to do when starting to use your MSnS for the first time eh?
Cathy


_Modified by punchbug at 2:55 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Aw, way to let the cat out of the bag!!!!!

No **** eh? Good thing the cat refused to move for the engine bay shot eh?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_i think between 4 and 5 maybe pm of coarse
who thinks we can clear page 200 in four days???

need a post every 9 minutes


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Yep, final prep is underway.
Unfortunately it's final prep on the Audi and not the Scirocco.








I'm just not going to get done what needs to get done on the Scirocco so it'll be a Kia this year.


Come on Dan, that "can't make it in a Scirocco" thing is getting pretty old.
You're not really serious are you?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No **** eh? Good thing the cat refused to move for the engine bay shot eh?









You bet...







I wonder if I could pry Ginger away from her Tim Hortons long enough to get a hood shot...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Start this page off right!









I am loving that beige Mk1 at the front of the line. But it needs a little something... can't quite put my finger on it...
Oh wait, I've got it... It needs CHROME!!!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Come on Dan, that "can't make it in a Scirocco" thing is getting pretty old.
You're not really serious are you? 









i wonder how many roccos have broken down on a cincy trip. I bet not many.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

my wife thinks that we are as bad as star trek fanatics...I say worse...we are more passionate!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_And mine before I did stupid thing. (First red one) I completely forgot you were driving that thing when I met you, Colin. What you created from the demise of this one is very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why thank you sir, that six months of nonstop work was hell at times. 
heres a fun fact for ya, you got to my house just after the first ever start up of the car. pointless info, yes i know


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I remember that day and I think you did tell me that you had just started it up for the first time. It was still in pieces, too, IIRC.







Again, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on that thing. Someday...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Yep, final prep is underway.
Unfortunately it's final prep on the Audi and not the Scirocco.








I'm just not going to get done what needs to get done on the Scirocco so it'll be a Kia this year.


+1 here








Oil change, install summer tires, wash and wax and pack the Audi again this year.
Still too much to do on the Scirocco. Motor is about ready, but would not have time for a good breakin. Need to check the injectors, electrical, etc... Need to swap the steering rack too.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*











_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 10:35 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well I'm off to Cincy I will see you guys when I get there, Hope to make a lot of new friends otherwise I waisted all my gas for nothing







, well I guess even if everyone hates my dry personality at least I get to see all the beautiful Sciroccos 
Lets pray I make it 








Sciroccoracer7 signing off


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Whelp, Victor is out of the running this year. So I change an axle and take the Black mkII.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

More prep completed yesterday. Installed new head unit. Thanks for the suggestion, bigtavo - the unit you suggested with the iPod connection might just be the best bead unit value for the money, considering you can use:
CDs
MP3 CDs
iPod
USB MP3 device
Satellite (XM or Sirius)
CD or MD Changer
anything with an AUX miniplug out
I mean, talk about a multi-funtion unit!
I also fixed the rear wiper, removed some sort of polarized clear tint on the d/s door windows (replacement door) and purchased the supplies for my oil change, happening today or tomorrow.
I'm just about ready for Cincy. Are you?


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:26 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Wow, people are leaving already, it's SO close! Klaus is ready, pretty well, just need to wire up his air horn.


----------



## Chuck W (Nov 24, 2004)

Well I don't have my Scirocco yet, but by this time next year I will and I may have to make this trip since I'm pretty close to Cincy.
I'm actually going to be in OH that weekend heading to Columbus dropping off a car though.
I think I sold my last 'rocco in '90...so it's been a while.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Morning Guys... What a very long weekend...
I've got my Cat installed... My brakes completed... 
I'm up to 136 miles on MS








Cars goes in for emissions today... Get reg today or tomorrow. Still need an Alignment...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning Guys... What a very long weekend...
I've got my Cat installed... My brakes completed... 
I'm up to 136 miles on MS








Cars goes in for emissions today... Get reg today or tomorrow. Still need an Alignment...


Woo hoooo!!! Awesome news, Brian! 
Alignment, schlalignment! Eyeball it! All the kids are doing it!
Just squeaking by, eh?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Alignment, schlalignment! Eyeball it! All the kids are doing it!


If worse come to worse... I might be eyeballing it







But I hope to set up and appointment tomorrow


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning Guys... What a very long weekend...

+1
- got cincy bringins out of the attic
- changed the oil w/ fresh amsoil and a mahle filter
- refinshed a wheel
- underside chassis lube (poly c/arm bushes and shift linkage)
- cleaned up (though not entirely yet) the interior
still have to:
- assemble my travelling tool kit
- do a bulb check and make sure i have spares of everything onboard
- grab misc things like coolant/oil/alt belt
- wash and heavily wax the front end of the car (prolly will do some painter's tape)
- put on a new wiper blade

i'm sure there's more...but it's all minor at this point.
2 days til departure!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Finished the polish/wax... Let's hope it looks good, oh, for a month.
Put some coolant & oil in the trunk 
Cleaned the windows, cleaned the doorcards and dash.
Still to do: Vaccum the interior and lexol the seats. 
Try and finish polishing the windshield...
think about the isht to have in the car (bottled water? snacks?)
etc etc etc.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

we're in


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Car is going to get the exterior detailed tonight. 
I have to setup an appointment for tomorrow get get my Alignment done. 
My new speedo, and speedo gear should be in tomorrow. I will need to install those before leaving Thursday.
I still need to clean out the junk in my trunk.. Most of the interior is together but not everything will be 100% before Cincy.
I need to back my cars tool kit up, buy some spare light bulbs (thanks Carl for reminding me)
Need to get myself some v-belts.
Lastly need to do laundry and pack for Cincy 2007


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I hope I'm not the only flat red tornado red 16v Scirocco coming.








No wax for me......
The car will be clean inside and out (except the bugs that were smashed along the way)
Anyone up for a little detail work at the event? IM and put me on your list.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
+1 here








Oil change, install summer tires, wash and wax and pack the Audi again this year.
Still too much to do on the Scirocco. Motor is about ready, but would not have time for a good breakin. Need to check the injectors, electrical, etc... Need to swap the steering rack too.

Merde! There's nothing like getting so close you can taste it eh? But there's no point in pushing it and risking something going wrong on the trip. 
And you're driving one of the finer Kias, so cheer up eh?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I've got my Cat installed... My brakes completed... 


Nothing like leaving it to the last minute! Cathy's had hers installed for some time now.








What colour is yours?








Ownage pic:








_Edit for ownage_



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:44 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Cincy 2007 Checklist - Work in progress.
For the drive	
1	Scirocco	
1	the boy (Stuart, my son)	
2	iPods w/1 cable/charger	
1	GPS	
1	Cooler	
6	Coke Zero Cherry	
6	Dr. Pepper
_*4	Clear Splash Cherry*_
1	Snacks (cheese, Slim Jims, Chips, nuts)	
1	Tool box	
1	Wrench/socket set	
1	Baseball cap	
1	Cellphone w/charger	
1	Sunglasses	
_*1 Case of oil*_
Lots	Money	

In the suitcase	
4	Shorts	
1	Bathing suit _(start doing sit ups!!!!!!)_ 
3	T-shirts	
2	Collared/Tropical Shirts	
1	Jeans	
1	Khakis	
1	Rain gear	
6	U-trau	
3	Pairs socks	
1	Keen Sandels	
1	Sneakers	
1	Crocs	
1	"nicer" shoes	
1	Beach towel	

For Cincy	
1	Host gift - _maybe a P-47D Thunderbolt. Check on price_ 
1-2	Case of beer - _may use as host gift if Tbolt too much_ 
2	Folding chairs	
1	Deck of cards	
4	Dzn Cindy's Chocolate Chip Cookies	
1	Power inverter	
1	Headlight conversion kit - Project	
1	Sunscreen (SPF 30)	
1	Bug spray (100% deet)
_*1	Digital Camera
1 Video Camera
1 Laptop*_
Lots	DVD choices for movie	
Suggestions are welcome - _Like I have a choice_!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nothing like leaving it to the last minute! Cathy's had hers installed for some time now.


My car has only been running for a week, It's not last minute here








I leave Thursday night for Timbo's


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chuck W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck W* »_Well I don't have my Scirocco yet, but by this time next year I will and I may have to make this trip since I'm pretty close to Cincy.
I'm actually going to be in OH that weekend heading to Columbus dropping off a car though.
I think I sold my last 'rocco in '90...so it's been a while.

Well why not swing by and feed the addiction? We're not that far out of the way off of I-70, and you can just hop on I-71 for the rest of the trip to Columbus.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Happy Tuesday everyone! The update from here: I've not started on things like getting the yard prepped or detailing cars, that will all likely begin later today or tomorrow. I have a "loaner" Cessna lined up just in case (Kim of Teddy Bear rim fame is willing to let me borrow her Cessna 150) so we should still at least get some decent aerial pics. I STILL can't seem to log into my e-mail, or if I can get logged in I can't actually read a message - very frustrating at this stage of the game.
Shaping up to be a busy day here at work and I've got some powdercoating to get done. See you all when you arrive or if I magically end up logging on later.


----------



## Chuck W (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well why not swing by and feed the addiction? We're not that far out of the way off of I-70, and you can just hop on I-71 for the rest of the trip to Columbus.

Well it is tempting, but I'm not sure if I'll have that kind of time this weekend. Probably just as well...I'm trying not to get sucked back in too quickly








I REALLY wanted a Mk1 (wish I still had my '75 TS) , but was looking for more of a daily and less of a project at this time, so I'm picking up an '87 16V.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chuck W)*

looks like it's time to make "the call" time to pay a stranger to put my windshield in


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Chuck W)*

morning to all! the excitement is too much that it borders nervousness...I can't wait!! All I need to do is install the catch-can...hope I get it done.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Goodmorning all.
Happy Tuesday.
I'm sitting at home right now because the fuel pump on my truck decided to puke out on my way to work this morning, so I guess it's time to get the rocco running, lets make it work, then make it pretty.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Well, I have a small driping coolant leak around the thermostat housing that I haven't been able to get rid of. I think I'm going to be taking all the gasket sealer I can afford to it.
Just need to figure that out, set the timing/idle/etc. and I'm good to go, I hope.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Packin for Cincy!

I'm gonna be logging and tuning a bit on the way. I just changed my AFR targets table a bit, so that means my VE table is affected. I was running 16.5:1 on the highway, but I found that it was too lean. so I'm doing 16:1 as my max now.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, I have a small driping coolant leak around the thermostat housing that I haven't been able to get rid of. I think I'm going to be taking all the gasket sealer I can afford to it.


If it's a plastic housing then purchase a new one, along with a spare o-ring just in case. They can be tricky to seat squarely and need to be torqued down evenly to avoid getting warped. Probably about $7 in parts, $10 if you go to the dealer.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, I have a small driping coolant leak around the thermostat housing that I haven't been able to get rid of. I think I'm going to be taking all the gasket sealer I can afford to it.
Just need to figure that out, set the timing/idle/etc. and I'm good to go, I hope.

I ended up getting a fatter o-ring. No more leaks.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Well I'm off to Cincy I will see you guys when I get there, Hope to make a lot of new friends otherwise I waisted all my gas for nothing







, well I guess even if everyone hates my dry personality at least I get to see all the beautiful Sciroccos 
Lets pray I make it 








Sciroccoracer7 signing off










I salute you!! Makes my Denver to Cincy trip look like NOTHIN!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Well, I've put out parts requests to the VW dealers nearby, hopefully somebody has one I can pick up today. The O-ring is new, but I'll get another one if I can too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I'm alittle nervous, excited and stressed out.
Emission Test in 59 minutes


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I'm alittle nervous, excited and stressed out.
Emission Test in 59 minutes

your nervous???? i'm having a windshield installed thursday @ 4pm


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

That's not bad, I'm having an alignment on Friday at 7:30am.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

ok cheer me up a bit and let me know am I going to be the only 35+ year old at the event. 
Do I need to bring my walker or hovaround to get around?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*

I am in the 35+ age group and I have my metamusil and extra walker already packed in the car


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't forget your AARP card - it's the best way to get the early-bird special for the 4.00 dinner!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*

Ha! you're just a pup.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Don't forget your AARP card - it's the best way to get the early-bird special for the 4.00 dinner!

Newbie...
You can't use the AARP card for the early bird. It says so on the sign. We just like eating that early so that we can get to bed early...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ha! I actually have an AARp card..
They kept mailing me isht and I kept throwing it away. The mail turned mean -"you STILL haven't joined, WTF not?"
So I joined, Something liek 20 bux for 2 years, and I left the age spot blank. I got the car anyways, and this spring it saved me 10 bucks on hotel reservations


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

can I get a "Cincy or Bust 2026" graphic? I think my scirocco might be driveable by then.
maybe


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Ha! I actually have an AARp card..
They kept mailing me isht and I kept throwing it away. The mail turned mean -"you STILL haven't joined, WTF not?"
So I joined, Something liek 20 bux for 2 years, and I left the age spot blank. I got the car anyways, and this spring it saved me 10 bucks on hotel reservations









you got "sold"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

emission test check done
I passed but I think there was some help involved


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
I'm gonna be logging and tuning a bit on the way. I just changed my AFR targets table a bit, so that means my VE table is affected. I was running 16.5:1 on the highway, but I found that it was too lean. so I'm doing 16:1 as my max now.

Found the same thing on my nephew's car.
Haven't driven my car enough in the last 3 years to have a clue what it likes.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

I'm finding the same out on my car too!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

When I was above 16.5:1 - the car felt like it was misfiring, or acting weird.

Before I autotuned it the first time, under deceleration (very high vacuum, like 10 kpa) it would get VERY rich.
After the first analysis, Deceleration would get very lean.
Next time, it was rich again, but not as bad.
So - you can see that it's not perfect, but it is pretty dang close.
Most of the time, my o2 correction is doing nothing, because by VE is so close.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
6085 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window 

85roccoZ400* 700*
mr lee 445 
G-rocco 420 
Mtl-Marc 409 
ginster86roc 390 
timbo2132 380 
Michael Bee 276 
vwdaun 220 
type53b_gtd 203 
smithma7 178


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Posting the post whoring is post whoring!!
But is making fun of the posting of post whoring even more post whoring?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 

85roccoZ400* 700*
mr lee 445 
G-rocco 420 
Mtl-Marc 409 
ginster86roc 390 
timbo2132 380 
Michael Bee 276 
vwdaun 220 
type53b_gtd 203 
smithma7 178 



But: 
Dragthis	175
punchbug	125
------------------------
= 300 for Cathy
so
85roccoZ400* 700*
mr lee 445 
G-rocco 420 
Mtl-Marc 409 
ginster86roc 390 
timbo2132 380 
Cathy 300
Michael Bee 276 
vwdaun 220 
type53b_gtd 203


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
But: 
Dragthis	175
punchbug	125
------------------------
= 300 for Cathy
so
85roccoZ400* 700*
mr lee 445 
G-rocco 420 
Mtl-Marc 409 
ginster86roc 390 
timbo2132 380 
Cathy 300
Michael Bee 276 
vwdaun 220 
type53b_gtd 203 




But:
mr lee 445 + 340 deleted posts
--------------------------------------
= 785
mr lee *785*
85roccoZ400 700
G-rocco 420
Mtl-Marc 409
ginster86roc 390
timbo2132 380
Michael Bee 276
vwdaun 220
type53b_gtd 203
smithma7 178


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
But:
mr lee 445 + 340 deleted posts
--------------------------------------
= 785


You only wish








No body can whore like I can


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
You only wish








No body can whore like I can










*Oh and cause I earned this page!!*








Those numbers mean nothing without a "p" value and talk about stuff I love stensils!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Neptuno at 5:15 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Posting the post whoring is post whoring!!
But is making fun of the posting of post whoring even more post whoring?









_A whore is a whore, of course of course, but no one talks to a whore of course, that is of course unless the whore is the FAMOUS mr lee!_
(I meant Mr Spinney, but how could I resist. mr lee <-> Mr. Ed!)


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_A whore is a whore, of course of course, but no one talks to a whore of course, that is of course unless the whore is the FAMOUS mr lee!_
(I meant Mr Spinney, but how could I resist. mr lee <-> Mr. Ed!)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Weather*

Wilmington, OH weather


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Newbie...
You can't use the AARP card for the early bird. It says so on the sign. We just like eating that early so that we can get to bed early...
















I'll be bringing my CARP blanket, well, actually it's my hubby's. I'm not QUITE as old as julie yet....but hubby is.....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ohhh. that smarts... The cut that wounds the deepest...

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ I'm not QUITE as old as julie yet.....

Well in a few months .... Just wait!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

golly g whilikers.
thanks to my dad's fascination with sailboats, I'm leaving saturday morning and leaving saturday night instead of friday-sunday. 
sailboats need to sink....RIGHT NOW


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_golly g whilikers.
thanks to my dad's fascination with sailboats, I'm leaving saturday morning and leaving saturday night instead of friday-sunday. 
sailboats need to sink....RIGHT NOW

Where's them navy types? They surely must have SOMETHING to deal with that wee problem....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

bad news... dont hate me.. 
We had 2 people quit in the past week at my job.. and i work in a small office of 5 employees and i may be required to stay and pick up the slack... sucks a lot.. but this is my first "secure" job and they threatened termination if i didnt pick up the friday and saturday shifts of the 2 employees that quit.. Since im still under "probation" or whatever since ive been there for less than a year there isnt much i can do.. 
I have been fighting it for the past week, but I ultimately am the newest hire, and the other employees that have been there for years do not want to pick up the extra slack and i have been given a ultimatum and really for the sake of me keeping a "real job" i need to stay and work friday and saturday, on top of the 10 hour shifts i have been working daily to pick up the extra slack until they rehire new people..

Im real sorry guys and gals, but i have no plans to ever get rid of my rocco and there will always be next year .. blah.
Have fun and i will be thinking of everyone while im working..
hopefully i can make it to the A1 classic to salvage the weekend








-Matt


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*









Aw, sorry to hear, Matt!!
I'll be waiting to see ya at the other shows then! (and I'll see ya tomorow!)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

hey boys and girls!! Just remember to check your buddy before you go... no not that buddy, Your GasBuddy---> http://gasbuddy.com/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! 
» Topic Participation
6085 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window 

85roccoZ400* 700*
mr lee 445 
G-rocco 420 
Mtl-Marc 409 
ginster86roc 390 
timbo2132 380 
Michael Bee 276 
vwdaun 220 
type53b_gtd 203 
smithma7 178 



Whore bump


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Leaving Wednesday morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I left my cell phone number to a few people, will see ya all Friday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Centercaps, before:








Centercaps, during:








I'll post centercaps, after, well, when I get them done.


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
More During:








Polished nut (with water and tape residue on it, but it's nice 'n shiny. The outer portion that's been bead blasted (thanks tons Dan!) will get powdercoated black. I think I gave myself repetitive motion injuny doing all the polishing yesterday though..


And here we are now:








Centercap stickers coming tomorrow...
they look fabulous on the car


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Awesome, mista G!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

keep posting tim, I want to see 5000 by the end of the night!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Here's 4980 anyways...








Scirocco content?


----------



## 78mk1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well Everybody I think I just might make my first.... yes my first Cincy gathering! I wasn't in country for the first few, and the last year I just happen to be flying over you guys and looked down and saw you guys on busting tail down some back roads near Daun's. I must say that was pretty cool to see all the Rocco's lined up for about a mile and a half! She won't be complete but might be running, if not I will just fly in for a day. Everybody have a safe trip in!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Here's 4980 anyways...








Scirocco content?

















I love seeing my car at the bottom left of that "O"


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (78mk1)*

I just realized I have not taken one got-dang picture of my engine since it's gotten in the car a week ago! I guess it'll be an extra special unveiling when I get to Cincy.
Anyways, I fixed my coolant leak, and I bought a timing light. Tomorrow I'm going to time and adjust A/F and hope it fixes my 2500rpm idle, then an alignment Friday morning at 7:30am, and I should be all but ready for the drive. 
Assuming I didn't forget anything else


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

THOSE WHO ARE CAMPING OR REGISTERED TO CAMP CHECK HERE!!!!!!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3253265


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Well today has sucked major league.


_Modified by tmechanic at 9:04 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I have new 16V front and rear rotors and pads for sale, as well as rear wheel bearing kits, all for cincy delivery. Please let me know if there is any interest, otherwise I won't bother bringing them.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3178946


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet I'm like part of the family now that someone used my hood for some page ownage. I'm in Wyoming checkin in and showing off all the bugs I killed








Why did I even bother washing it before I left haha


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

One more day of work & I'm on vacation!
pack the car with the parts I need to bring and off we go!
Cincy bound! Yee Haa!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Morning, folks. 
I went to advance autoparts yesterday and bought 10 packages of h4 connectors.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Sweet I'm like part of the family now that someone used my hood for some page ownage. I'm in Wyoming checkin in and showing off all the bugs I killed 

I don't think I've said how awesome I think it is that you're driving from PNW to come to cincy! You're a man who likes roadtrips. I cincy is as much fun as you want it to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Sweet I'm like part of the family now that someone used my hood for some page ownage. I'm in Wyoming checkin in and showing off all the bugs I killed








Why did I even bother washing it before I left haha









Oh yeah that was me....Bro!!! You will see why I did what I did


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Good morning folks... 
Woke up 36 min late.. Got to work 30 min late








Scirocco is at the shop!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a Cincy or Bust







to you


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

today's goals:
pick up windshield
pull car out of garage and clean up all the glass / crap
go to advance for:
- oil
- filter
- belts
- batteries
- coolant
p.s. mrs lee has been bustin' out headliners for those who ordered... and they look nice!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








haven't you learn not to set goals man..
My car is getting an alignment... Last night I had her detailed by a friend








I hope to go pick up a few car audio components tonight. 
I really hope my new speedo and speedo gear comes in tonight


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Wooo Hoooo! Back online, sorta, at least here at work. Dunno how well IMs are working but.... on with the rambling pre-Cincy updates:
The loaner Cessna is in the hangar, mine might be finished before or even during Cincy but I'm taking no chances. Besides, Kim wanted to keep it up here for a couple weeks, who was I to say no, especially when I get keys?
Yardwork starts possibly tonight, though more likely tomorrow. I need to clean the house tonight.
Oh, and I guess I should think about washing the 'roccos too 'eh?
The weather forecast looks like it'll be hot & humid, plan accordingly! The pool should be usable.







Don't forget your sunscreen!!! And an umbrella. This IS Ohio afterall.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

What were the predictions on how many posts/views this thread would have? My guess 6600 posts and 89,014 views by 8:30am Friday.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132 from Page 7* »_So - in 4 full days, we have 218 (now 219) posts, and 2235 views.
That's an average of about 55 posts a day and about 560 views.
We have 133 days left until cincy. That means that at the current posting rate, there will be 7,535 posts, (that's about 218 pages - it's at 7 right now) and 76,720 views.
That is almost more legendary than the Dope Shizz thread in the car lounge. I think it's also more than the Lumber Jetta thread was.

>>>







<<<

Views: easy, posts? I don't think so. But it aint bad considering I made that prediction so long ago! (1-19-2007)
Edit for 0wnership:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

More Cincy Pictures


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

What kind of projects are planned for the weekend?
I can bring tools and assist.
Rubber gloves included


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

morning to all! 2 more days!!!! can't wait.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
Im real sorry guys and gals, but i have no plans to ever get rid of my rocco and there will always be next year .. blah.
Have fun and i will be thinking of everyone while im working..
hopefully i can make it to the A1 classic to salvage the weekend








-Matt


Sorry to hear about this, Matt. We should try and get the PA/NJ/Anyone together soon for a proper local Scirocco GTG. Post Cincy, of course!
Good luck at work. We'll snap some pics for ya!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_hopefully i can make it to the A1 classic to salvage the weekend








-Matt


you'll make it








maybe we will see you @ H2o? or Waterfest perhaps?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_Im real sorry guys and gals, but i have no plans to ever get rid of my rocco and there will always be next year .. blah.

Yeah, totally sorry to hear about this, Matt!
We'll definitely have to do a Pottstown area GTG with the Philly boys.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*








My alignment is completed!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning all.
I'm hoping all the crappy luck I'm having is just karma adjusting so I can have a great time this weekend in Cincy.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

from the sound of this thread every rocco in the us breaks down right before cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Mine broke down last year, I' just haven't had the time to fix/update it until recently.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Well, I gotta install my new (to me) brake booster today, bleed the brakes (again







), and get an alignment tomorrow, and I'll be ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My new speedo won't be here in time for the trip to Cincy







So no odometer for me








My speedo gear is at the dealership though. So I can get my single piece cable in tonight and at least will be able to see my speed in mph on the trip out.
Got to figure out a weird noise which started yesterday... 
I've narrowed it down to.
_a) alternator bearing
b) exhaust leak_
Might be alittle of both








I also plan on picking up some stereo stuff.







Need some tones for the ride!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So I can get my single piece cable in tonight and at least will be able to see my speed in mph on the trip out.

Your GPS makes an excellent speedo/odo, dude. I hardly ever even look at my speedo anymore.


_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:06 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My new speedo won't be here in time for the trip to Cincy







So no odometer for me








My speedo gear is at the dealership though. So I can get my single piece cable in tonight and at least will be able to see my speed in mph on the trip out.
Got to figure out a weird noise which started yesterday... 
I've narrowed it down to.
_a) alternator bearing
b) exhaust leak_
Might be alittle of both








I also plan on picking up some stereo stuff.







Need some tones for the ride!


I have two loaner instrument clusters that I can bring. One is KM (definitely works) and the other is in miles (not so sure). They only take about 10-15 minutes to install. I will have to make sure they are all together. Let me know.


_Modified by bigtavo at 11:05 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Your GPS makes an excellent speedo/odo, dude. I hardly every even look at my speedo anymore.








Very good point


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

do Mk1 speedometers work on Mk2s?
I have one if needed.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

@ *bigtavo*
Don't worry about it... Once my new speedo comes in from the dealership I will just swap it out.
The only reason I went with a new speedo was for the odometer. I wanted to be able to keep track of miles on MSnS-e / my motor which has a total of 4165 miles!



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:09 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I will have a working speedo for the trip


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_from the sound of this thread every rocco in the us breaks down right before cincy









shhhhhhhh hush your key strokes







their listening


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolababy v.2* »_
shhhhhhhh hush your key strokes







they're listening

I keep my stereo turned WAY up at all times to keep this very thing from happening. *LALALALALA!* also works.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*

Good morning folks







, I know it's late







I worked until 5:00am this morning








Now out the door to get ready for the trek North, leave 8:00am


















_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:53 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

That's the one thing that bugs me about being only 8 hrs from Cincy... others have already begun their treks to Mecca and their fun has begun. A bunch more are almost out the door.
I still have 40+ hours of yard work, oil change, packing, last minute crap, life, etc, before I can hit the road and let the adventure being. I love roadtrips...
Godspeed and well wishes to those on the road or soon to be. Drive safe, we want to see you at Cincy!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

i leave in T-46hrs


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

I got the booster in the car, I just gotta tighten up the nuts, hook up the pedal, and put the master cylinder back on.
Why are my hands so damn fat!!?!!?!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I leave in 30 hours... First stop will be at Timbo's


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I am leaving right now...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

to go buy beer for Cincy.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well time for another 14 hours of driving like yesterday. Got a late start today cuz the hotel bed was a little easier to sleep in than this







haha notice the cooler behind my seat makes it a little hard to rock it back







but who needs sleep anyways.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Car is reg again... 75% ready for the trip


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Car is reg again... 75% ready for the trip

I'll be rollin' with expired tags


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Well time for another 14 hours of driving like yesterday. Got a late start today cuz the hotel bed was a little easier to sleep in than this haha notice the cooler behind my seat makes it a little hard to rock it back







but who needs sleep anyways.

glad to see you guys back on the road... see you thursday night!!!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

approximately 31 hrs before I hit the road. 2 hrs of class, 16 hrs of work, packing, get the oil changed (no time to do it myself), get the puppy to the vet and boarder's, get some food and beer. And possibly buy a new tent.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll be rollin' with expired tags









Hee hee. No registration, illegal title, and swapped tags from my '84 here.








Stupid BMV.
Oh yeah, Edit for PWN3d page!!!!! Like, the second one ever.
















Brendan 


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 6:55 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll be rollin' with expired tags









?? tags not come yet? or did you need a safety inspection?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Hee hee. No registration, illegal title, and swapped tags from my '84 here.









Stupid BMV.
Brendan

DAMN IT!!! one post from owning the page!! Oh well here's some roc love!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

um make that 2


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think he was referring to his post that ended the last page.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I think he was referring to his post that ended the last page.

Mike's got the right idea!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Mike's got the right idea!!

should have looked at the post count


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Mike's got the right idea!!

Mike's also stepping into a phone booth to change into... CAP'N OIL CHANGE! And this time it isn't going to take 6 freakin' hours to finish the job!!!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Another possible Cincy sale item: I have a passenger side leather seat in decent shape. It has the longer bottom, so I think it's from a Corrado.
$20
Please let me know if anyone wants it and I'll try to drag it along.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

tags miiiiiiiiiight get done in time, depends. 
but this is happening!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

oil done.
TTshifter thingie tomorrow.
just need to finish laundry and pack then...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Cincy








Roof rack material


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I will be leaving the house in 37 hours! Not for the first time, mind you.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Oil Pics*

Ok, couple of cellf-shot pics of the oil change for the hell of it...
Going under...








At one point, I looked out from under Bib and saw this guy sitting on my thigh:








See most of you on Friday! CINCY!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Ready to drive straight through!










_Modified by bigtavo at 4:56 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Centercaps, before:








Centercaps, during:








More During:








And here we are now:








Centercap stickers coming tomorrow...

And here they are!








And there were many smiles in the land, and the townfolk were very happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

lookin' good G... now lets see them on the ride!


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Ready to drive straight through!









_Modified by bigtavo at 4:56 PM 5-30-2007_

My LORD! WHAT is Jim driving these days?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice







, can't wait to see these on you car on Friday


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

'caps look good, Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Doesnt look like Im gonna make it to Cincy, Im so sad


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Doesnt look like Im gonna make it to Cincy, Im so sad









too bad


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I like that pic of your refurb'd caps with the Mk2 in the background.
very cool.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I've started burnign the custom mix CDs for the drive...
Turns out I have tomorrow off, so I'm gonna go on a beer hunt.
Ok, I google image searched 'beer hunt' and this turned up: _disturbing_








However, I can't get the pic of the Pope with a beer to hotlink.....








El T, have you packed your accent table yet


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well that was a wet ride home.
Started packing for the trip tonight.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Whelp, looks like I cant make it either. Cant get Victor to run and the moron at walmart (doing a tire rotation stipped 2 of 4 lug bolts.
One store says 4 days, another maybe bu friday morning.
I've had it and yup I've been drinking. F**k.
I'm going to bed.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

More progress for me as well.
1. Changed oil
2. Went on test drive
3. Found two-way radios
4. Packed floor jack, jackstands and tools
5. Located suitable full size spare
Still need to:
1. Do laundry
2. Buy batteries
3. Pack clothes
4. Locate folding chair and/or awning
5. Put together 80s iPod mix
Alright! Can't wait for the trip!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What what what??
stripped the lig bolts, or the threads in the hubs??? He should be shot for his idiocy...
COuldn't you just.... _borrow_ 2 lugbolts from victor Jr for shadow for the drive?? Surely he'd like to help his younger brother out!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Whelp, looks like I cant make it either. Cant get Victor to run and the moron at walmart (doing a tire rotation stipped 2 of 4 lug bolts.
One store says 4 days, another maybe bu friday morning.
I've had it and yup I've been drinking. F**k.
I'm going to bed.








I cannot believe you went to the evil WalMart.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ya slackers didn't even fill a page while I was out today! Geez!!

I went to Saddest6day66's place, we fixed my starter bolt/engine mount situation up nice, fixed my idle real quick, and I replaced my Bosch plugs with nifty NGK tripple electrode coppers.
We then moved my LC-1 over to Matt's car so we could tune his megasquirt. Megasquirts log viewer failed to tune the car, so we just did it the old fashoned way, and drove, and tuned, and drove, and tuned some more. Nifty!! We tuned up the high power areas of the fuel table, it's faster now (and less lean!)


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

So here's the deal this evening. Spent lots of time getting the "awards" all ready to be "awarded", not sure how I'll do that if Jillian isn't there. Julie, get that damned MkI rolling eh?
Then the usual crap, charging batteries (still need to clear cards) lining up <gasp> film, loading endless pounds of crap into my poor light car, and then finally got my air horn honking again. So I need to pack some clothes in the morning. Alexander Keith's red amber ale was very helpful in making this post possible...
Oh, I have a few draw items, make sure you sign up for them/get your name in the pot. Likely in the garage or on the front porch. Yep, rolling out after work tomorrow! WOOHOOOOO!!!!!! SO hard to believe!!


_Modified by Dragthis at 9:24 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

If you signed up for camping, haven't paid, are still planning to attend Cincy AND want to camp, then please contact Rhett and at least give him a head's up. Even if you have to back out, at least let him know! No matter what your issue, talking to Rhett will help.
(sorry for x-posting)


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Where did you get the centercaps? How wide are they?
I like 'em!


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Whelp, looks like I cant make it either. Cant get Victor to run and the moron at walmart (doing a tire rotation stipped 2 of 4 lug bolts.
One store says 4 days, another maybe bu friday morning.
I've had it and yup I've been drinking. F**k.
I'm going to bed.

C'mon... What a bad excuse!








I can send them for the cost of the Express mail.
Page 178 owned!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Cincy










What year was that?
The black Mk.1 next to all the red Mk.2's is mine.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_








My LORD! WHAT is Jim driving these days?









I was thinking it too, it looks like Mr. Jarrett...


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Another possible Cincy sale item: I have a passenger side leather seat in decent shape. It has the longer bottom, so I think it's from a Corrado.
$20
Please let me know if anyone wants it and I'll try to drag it along.

I'll take it!
Thanks Jimbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Whelp, looks like I cant make it either. Cant get Victor to run and the moron at walmart (doing a tire rotation stipped 2 of 4 lug bolts.
One store says 4 days, another maybe bu friday morning.
I've had it and yup I've been drinking. F**k.
I'm going to bed.

I just thought of something...
Why can't you borrow 2 from Junior, was it converted to studs?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

June 2001!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice







, can't wait to see these on you car on Friday









I 2nd that...


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

I wonder how they'd fit my BBS RZ's...
They currently look like crap, without any stickers.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Whelp, looks like I cant make it either. Cant get Victor to run and the moron at walmart (doing a tire rotation stipped 2 of 4 lug bolts.
One store says 4 days, another maybe bu friday morning.
I've had it and yup I've been drinking. F**k.
I'm going to bed.

thats a pretty damn weak excuse


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

I'm on a roll...


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (a3vr)*

That's what I'm saying...
C'mon Jules!
Then again, this way I won't have to haul Julie's skirts...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

Aight, this thread needs some motivation. Lots of people seen to be backing out at the last minute and it makes no sense to me. If I owned a rocco and was planning on going there is no way in the world that I would back out cause of something other than an extreme emergency. Not only will you see a bunch of kick ass roccos but you will make a lot of friends. These shows aren't just about the cars, they're about the people and from what I can tell this forum has a bunch of really cool people. It might seem easy to say oh I'll be there next year, blah blah blah, but who knows, that might not happen. Its an awesome opportunity, one that you'll remember for a while, and one that you'd be stupid to pass up. Don't kick yourself down the road for not going. Its still 2 days away, plenty of time for most people, don't let cincy pass you by.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_Aight, this thread needs some motivation. Lots of people seen to be backing out at the last minute and it makes no sense to me. If I owned a rocco and was planning on going there is no way in the world that I would back out cause of something other than an extreme emergency. Not only will you see a bunch of kick ass roccos but you will make a lot of friends. These shows aren't just about the cars, they're about the people and from what I can tell this forum has a bunch of really cool people. It might seem easy to say oh I'll be there next year, blah blah blah, but who knows, that might not happen. Its an awesome opportunity, one that you'll remember for a while, and one that you'd be stupid to pass up. Don't kick yourself down the road for not going. Its still 2 days away, plenty of time for most people, don't let cincy pass you by.

is "not having a windshield" an extreem emergency ?!?!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
is "not having a windshield" an extreem emergency ?!?!









no, refering to other members from the last few days. plus I know you have at least 3 leads on a windshield. You'll have her ready for cincy. You'll be close but you'll make it. Only thing that troubles me are the roof racks and lack thereof.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
no, refering to other members from the last few days. plus I know you have at least 3 leads on a windshield. You'll have her ready for cincy. You'll be close but you'll make it. Only thing that troubles me are the roof racks and lack thereof.


the racks are low on the priority list... but yeah, kinda sad that they won't be here in time!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll be rollin' with expired tags









No worries I'll be right behind you.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh ya and whats your favorite beer so I can bring a peace offering and so you can calm your nerves while they touch your car.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
C'mon... What a bad excuse!








I can send them for the cost of the Express mail.
Page 178 owned!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


The bolts are fine, those I have spares of. The drums the problem. He stripped the holes.
I am going to call GAP today and see if they are in stock.
I pulled one from Draco (81) but its wider and will not fit. GAP shows one type. Damn.
ALSO. I must not drink...... Coffee's not helping this morning
Edit: Draco was a mishmash of car parts when I got him. I'll go check Victor as GAP only shows one type of drum. It'll be difficult with fingers crossed...


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 3:34 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Welp, my voice is GONE!
But that won't stop me from going to Cincy!! I had a cold last week, and I guess the parting gift was laryngitis. Wheeeeeeeee!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
is "not having a windshield" an extreem emergency ?!?!









Only if the bugs are really bad.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

I'll be getting the car packed after the kids get on the buss this morning, then rolling out after lunch to head down to Cathy's neck of the woods for the caravan.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Only if the bugs are really bad.

They will be .... It's Ohio!!








I put Bug-off washer fluid in my car
I have a bug sponge, and SeaFoam brand bug remover in the trunk.
--Past experience!--


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
They will be .... It's Ohio!!










They don't have blackflies in Ohio: the bugs aren't bad. TRUST ME.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Ok. Back in. I stripped Victor of his right rear drum and I'm back on track. 
Draco has parts on him that I'll never be able to identify. Man.....
Yesterday was SUCH a bad day guys. Sorry for the added stress.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
What year was that?
The black Mk.1 next to all the red Mk.2's is mine.

I think I stole those picture from 2005..
G-rocco those are looking umm umm good









@ Rocco_julie, 
Go girlie..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Oh good morning folks.. 
I've got my new speedo cable installed... Car is packed up, I need to throw some clothes in a bag and I think we are ready.
Still got a weird noise coming from my Scirocco... But it's not the alternator








I expect it is an exhaust leak from the DP.. Very small leak... I think the only reason I can hear it is because the grommet come out of the fire wall.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

And here they are!








And there were many smiles in the land, and the townfolk were very happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Well, that's all well and good, but where are the pictures of the car with the wheels and the centercaps and the spacers???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Not quite scirocco related
But VW related!!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

awright folks i'm on my way outtie.









all northbound sciroccos non-stop from orlando to cincy...this is your final boarding call...
but before i git goin...some pics of the chariot...
last night in the carhole...just about packed









































aaaaand this morning...








i think i qualify as "laden". wonder if i'll hafta pull over for the state ag inspection scales?
















dunno if the blue tape'll help, but it will make me feel better.
okay folks, now a word of seriousness:
to all that are embarking on this pilgrimage to cincy...i wish you *all* a safe and uneventful trip. please be careful out ther...we want everyone to make it there _and back_, with as little incident as possible. please be aware of posted speeds and adhere to them as conditions permit. also be aware of your fatigue level...if you have another body as a co-pilot, make sure they get some time too.
safe travels all. godspeed. fare thee well.
see y'all in what...3/4 of a day?
i'm out.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Still got a weird noise coming from my Scirocco... But it's not the alternator










i've got a wicked noise coming from under my bonnet as well.... everyone keeps asking me if I have a loose fan belt


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
is "not having a windshield" an extreem emergency ?!?!









You need:








This guy is wearing them while driving his caterham 7!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Sorry folks







I will not make it this year. Too many things have come up at the last minute that I can't make the trip. Didn't get around to changing the wiper blades and I can't get that new car smell out







I hope you all understand, I will try my best to be there next year if you all decide to do this again.

Suck it up and get to CINCY!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well one last post before I leave for Cincy, Will meet Carl, ginster86roc near Ocala, FL at 10:00am. Then on to Ohio, will get there around 3:00am Friday. Will be offline until we get to Wilmington















See you all there


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good luck and drive safe








See you guys Friday in the PM


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Code Code morning to all! to all a safe trip...see you in cincy!!!!!

_Modified by raulito at 6:15 AM 5-31-2007_


_Modified by raulito at 6:18 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (raulito)*

We'll be at Cabela's in less than 23 hours! Woo hoo!
(Raul - better claim ownage!)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raulito)*

Morning, mister frequent Page 0wner!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (raulito)*

Bloody hell. Didnt get around to the oil change or engine mounts yesterday- I got home and noticed a puddle under the Jeep... WTF? For some reason it decided to empty all of it's coolant. Bad part is, I cannot tell where it's coming from. I'm lucky it didnt decide to do that on my 1000 mile road trip last weekend....








I'm thinking of taking a half-day at work today. I NEED to get some stuff done and soon! Still havent washed it, and I also realized that my taillights do not work. Replaced the bulbs and nothing. I have rear turn signals but no tails. The wiring is hacked to say the least. I found a lot of household wire nuts holding things together.







I might have a job for you, Timbo.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Welp, the yard's mowed and I'm going to get to clean some cars this morning. I'm off work 'til Tuesday - wooohooo!!!!
OMG I can't wait. Actually, Jim J will be arriving this afternoon.








See you all in a day or less!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ I might have a job for you, Timbo.








Brendan

Hell yeah!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Can't wait, Daun!!








Oh- it seems I've passed 5000 posts!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Trying to get out of here by 3:00 or 3:30 today so I can be driving in the daylight.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Good morning.
To all of you driving to Cincy, have a safe trip see you there tomorrow.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Safe travels, guys.
I'll be in a SubaruKia


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Safe travels, guys.
I'll be in a SubaruKia


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Ok. Back in. I stripped Victor of his right rear drum and I'm back on track. 
Draco has parts on him that I'll never be able to identify. Man.....
Yesterday was SUCH a bad day guys. Sorry for the added stress.....

Yay!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Safe travels, guys.
I'll be in a *Scirocco* 

Fixed








That what I like to hear


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

No Scirocco picture on this page yet...


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I wish I were there with y'all. There is always next time though









I have yet to meet any fellow scirocco vortexer(s).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

HAY! I dun went and pulled up da weather reports!! 
Lookie!!
















Now ya gots no excuse!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Oh!!! Before you leave, Jim!! READ!:































Just kiddin!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_awright folks i'm on my way outtie.









all northbound sciroccos non-stop from orlando to cincy...this is your final boarding call...
...just about packed
i think i qualify as "laden". wonder if i'll hafta pull over for the state ag inspection scales?









Carl, did you remember to pack this?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Funny stuff there, Timbo.








I'll wave at you through my bubble.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well I just asked my Boss to jump ship early today at 3:00 - 3:30...
He didn't seem to happy with me







But nonetheless told me it was okay.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Funny stuff there, Timbo.










Oh I thought we made a deal


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Is it just me or does it seem like there is going to be more Kia's than Sciroccos this year? Sheesh!
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Time's getting tight. I've gotten my ridiculous 2500rpm idle down to a better 1300, and still haven't set the A/F mixture. My exhaust still isn't attached, my throttle cable is fubar, and the car still needs an alignment. I sent my boss an e-mail trying to get out of here in an hour, I think my dad's working on the car right now, and I really need to get out of here to make this thing roadworthy.
If I make it, It's going to be a scary, untested trip down.
If I don't make it, would anybody in the Ontario crew be willing to pick up my lanyard for me, I can pay you back (with interest) at the June Jitter Bug.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

After a month of confusion, I HAVE BRAKES!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Now, off to get an alignment. Let's see if I can remember how to drive this thing.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Well I just asked my Boss to jump ship early today at 3:00 - 3:30...
He didn't seem to happy with me







But nonetheless told me it was okay.


ya I'm out early today too... just gotta finish a project up. speaking of project...
back to work!! *whipcha*
(still have no glass







)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

(still have no glass







)








I really hope you get this ready in time... I'm dying to see it in person!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Carl, did you remember to pack this?

If it's still in the same place as this pic, then hopefully it will be at Cincy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

sheesh, make it easy to find why don't ya?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Still going







No Scirocco







Unbelievable


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

i miiiiiiiiiight have a shot at bringing the car. Found new glass/seal in town, installer is coming by around 3pm... if all goes well.. I'm in!!!
whew.. finally things are starting to come together. This has been one helluva week!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Lets hope all goes well... I can't wait to see this car in person.
one more hour until I get out of here


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Lets hope all goes well... I can't wait to see this car in person.
one more hour until I get out of here









yup I'm outie to go pick up my glass in bout 30 min


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn it. Now I cant get that song out of my head.... Rubber duckie, your the one....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

mmmmm..
ROFL!! I didn't see the rubber duckie there! That's flippin hillarious.
I have a bunch of extras... now I know a great place to sneak them onto someone's car <evil grin>
Mr Lee, if Max isn't coming (but I surely hope he is) will Roccsane be coming?
Whats this bigtavo - your 'rocc isn't coming on the trip? what'd I miss?
FWIW, the beer detective was quite sucessful.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, ownage...

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Damn it. Now I cant get that song out of my head.... Rubber duckie, your the one....

You make bathtimelots of Fun...
Oh Rubber Duckie I'm awfully fond of youoooo.
Vo-doh vo-de-oh....
Rubber duckie, Joy of joys..
When I squeze you , you make noise
Rubber Duckie you're my very best friend it's truuueeeeee


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I'm getting ready to leave work...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

ahhhh must post again








Flood protection


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Whats this bigtavo - your 'rocc isn't coming on the trip? what'd I miss?
FWIW, the beer detective was quite sucessful.

Starter died this morning. Car has been putting the oil away (1 qt/100 miles) since doing the valves/cams. Haven't been able to get back into the engine to figure out the problem. I was all set to drive it while keeping a close watch on the oil, but the starter going today feels like karma telling me "NO DON'T RISK IT". Timbo offered me a starter, but it is already back in the shop and the head is being pulled off tonight. Unless they find something obvious that can get fixed tonight, it stays behind.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Still to do:
Charge the walkie-talkie batteries.
Charge the laptop








Charge the camera batteries
Clear CF card.
Pack camera bag
Laundry








I need to do laundry to put clean sheets on my bed so I can have somewhere to organize my Cd's for the trip.. The current method, (Stack and pile) makes it hard to find my ish.
Vaccum car.
Leather seat treatment.
Fill cooler
Pack the port-a-bar.
HHmm... I better print this out it looks like a good check list.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

_Quote »_Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of Cincy '07... wear sunscreen. 
If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be IT. 
The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable than my own meandering experience. 


It is quite good advice.


----------



## Chuck W (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Damn it. Now I cant get that song out of my head.... Rubber duckie, your the one....

Every day when I make my way to the tubbie..
I find a little fella, who's cute and yellow and chubbly...
Rub-a-dub dubbie......











_Modified by Chuck W at 3:41 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck W)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiaKtHSAy7U


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oh, ownage...
You make bathtimelots of Fun...
Oh Rubber Duckie I'm awfully fond of youoooo.
Vo-doh vo-de-oh....
Rubber duckie, Joy of joys..
When I squeze you , you make noise
Rubber Duckie you're my very best friend it's truuueeeeee

Ohhhh sooo cruel. (I love that song, but not ALL damn day...)
(Rubber ducky ARRRGGGHH)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Well screw it. I got off work early today because I had a million things to do- get oil changed, replace engine mounts, clean clean clean. Wouldnt you know, no longer did I get the car in the air then it started raining. So screw the engine mounts. I'm swapping a TDI so I'll just save them and send them to Mr. Daniels when he makes me the mounts.







I've got the oil and filter, I think I'm just going to take it to the local monkey-lube and have them do it. They did my '84 once when I didnt have time and it was satisfactory so it should be ok. One of the guys was a VW fan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also gotta wash it but it seems pointless with 1200 GPH of water coming down right now.















I did manage to change the plugs. Finally got my NGK's. The old plugs looked like crap and the gap was like .020".








I'm as ready as I'll ever be!
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Unless they find something obvious that can get fixed tonight, it stays behind.









Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ah well, at least you're still coming and that's what really counts. See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I forsee a day in the future, when we old farts are sitting around Cincy, Kias prodominent, showing pics of our cars.... 
What a shame.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Unfortunately I will start that awful trend this year.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I forsee a day in the future, when we old farts are sitting around Cincy, Kias prodominent, showing pics of our cars.... 
What a shame.

pretty much


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Then when that time comes, I want a MKI wheel chair, extra batteries and double motors!
Rubber streaks in the halls of the nursing home. I feel sorry for the CNA's already


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Time to shake off a very bad day. I am still excited to finally meet all you knuckleheads that share the same lack of sense that I do when it comes to loving a certain car. Ready or not! Here we come!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

You just gotta to a Timbo-Paranoia test/repair/spares thing!
I put more than 2,000 miles on the car in the last month making sure it is ready for a 800 mile trip.







I have 85% of the tools I own, 5 pounds of spare bolts, radiator hoses, oil, timing belt, coolant, water, wire, connectors, relays and all that!
I think I may have overdone it this year.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Hope y'all have fun, and everybody drive carefully! Wish I was going this year, but maybe next year.

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*

My alignment was a sucess, so I'm ready to go! Strangely, the camber was pretty close, but the toe was way off, I was expecting that to be the other way around.
Is it tomorrow yet???
Have you packed yet????
Are we there yet???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Hope y'all have fun, and everybody drive carefully! Wish I was going this year, but *definetly* next year.

Can't wait to see the pictures.









Fixed.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well for reasons not brought on by myself I have to back out of my virgin run to Rocco Cincy Fest.







I'm looking forward to seeing all the great pictures and reading the stories.
A big thanks to everyone for their bits and pieces over the last 6 months making my 88 Rocco whole again. I will continue to keep enhancing it's performance until next year.
But on a good note the detailers at my house right now making the 19yo paint shine like a new penny.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolababy v.2* »_Well for reasons not brought on by myself I have to back out of my virgin run to Rocco Cincy Fest.







I'm looking forward to seeing all the great pictures and reading the stories.


No way, Chris, I'm not letting you. In fact I'm _ordering _you to get packed. 
From this point forward there will be _no more bailers! _


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Its almost 6pm....
Time slows again....
Notice the second hand doesnt tick as fast?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
On that topic, 
85roccoZ400 just called me. He was on his way here to stay the night. His car started smoking like crazy out of where the shifter is. Like something was burning.
He said he was ready to turn around and take his Jetta.





















We worked so damn hard to get it ready for cincy - as all of us have.























Crossposted from caravan thread.
He's driving the Jetta now. He should get here in 3.5-4 hours.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My alignment was a sucess, so I'm ready to go! Strangely, the camber was pretty close, but the toe was way off, I was expecting that to be the other way around.
Is it tomorrow yet???
Have you packed yet????
Are we there yet???
Where's Jimmy???
I GOTTA GO POTTY!!!!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No way, Chris, I'm not letting you. In fact I'm _ordering _you to get packed. 
From this point forward there will be _no more bailers! _

And to boot I came home to a cherry of a detail job. It has a little polish around the edges but it's a heck of a jump start to great paint.








Baby one is as shiny as baby two










_Modified by imolababy v.2 at 7:13 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (imolababy v.2)*

My engine is now running great.
Unfortunately, I have a scraping timing belt cover, a messed up throttle body linkage, and an exhaust leak between the downpipe and behind the downpipe-pipe, and I still need an alignment.
Will I make it? Who knows!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

NM. Crisis averted!


_Modified by smithma7 at 7:42 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Where the hell is everyone? CINCY IS HERE!!
It's like Christmas, BUT BETTA!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I bet 1/4 of them are already under way


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

Alright, car is fixed, bag is packed and in the car, spare is aired up and put in the car, lug wrench and 1.5 ton racing jack are in the car, metric combination wrenches are in the car, extra fluids (G11, 20W50, dot 4) are in the car.
I'm all set, except for my other toolbox, which is going in the car in the AM.
Who's ready for Cincy??!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Who's ready for Cincy??!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?









Mentally, yes!
Physically: Still must finish packing. Been slackin' :/


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*

You're a slacker, McFly.
Think McFly, Think!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Who's ready for Cincy??!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?









Still to do tonight: Fold Laundry, toss some clothes in duffel bag.
Tomorrow AM, fill VW camelback style thingy with water no wempty waterbottles rolling around the car)
Put beer in cooler. Fill cooler with ice.
Other than that, the car is *mostly* packed.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Just figured out why this thread is so slow.... Spinney's on the road!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Just figured out why this thread is so slow.... Spinney's on the road!









Quoted for Truth!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Just figured out why this thread is so slow.... Spinney's on the road!









Darn post whore is on the road and the thread is just about dead








Speaking of, I am halfway to Cincy sitting at Mr Jim's kitchen table typing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Woohoo!! see ya tomorrow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

So, who's bringing garage door movies?
I'm bringing the original Dawn Of The Dead (78 Rocco FTW!!) and 2 episodes of Top Gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, who's bringing garage door movies?


Allyn (from the 'rocco list) is heading up the list of movies this year. Just look for the short skinny guy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm packed, waiting for the washer to finish some fresh t-shirts, and about to hit the hay. Music is ready, Scirocco is washed, and I've got fluids packed for during (and after) the drive.
See you all in Ohio!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

For what its worth I am bringing about 2 dozen titles.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Allyn (from the 'rocco list) is heading up the list of movies this year. Just look for the short skinny guy.









Show the good stuff.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think a few people might be surprised as to what Movie Night really is...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Car needs a washed an oil change and the stuff in it and we are off in the mid morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I think a few people might be surprised as to what Movie Night really is...

What do you know?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
What do you know?

I know nothing!








Just seems to be a number of people bringing actual movies.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

11:30pm gotta pack and hit the sack...5am is a few ticks away...good luck to all and see you in cincy!!!!!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

cleaned and semi packed lol, ohio here i come...again


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_cleaned and semi packed lol, ohio here i come...again









My car looks good even dirty


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

true true, this year im coming out on some new to me rollers, and their shiney







, and even dirty they be shiney


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

I hope Roger can help me with the windows....the new door has electric windows so I never changed it to do the upgrade....it mabe a bit hot on the way down








Colin your car has had more wheels that you have had girlfriends


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Colin your car has had more wheels that you have had girlfriends

that is true


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

(SciroccoRacer7)
I can't believe people are backing out I am here from WASHINGTON and ready to rock. The bug death toll on my car is uncountable.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

We (sciroccoracer7, amy, mrs. lee, and a3vr) are chillin on the deck drinkin' a few brews.
I got the glass installed *FINALLY!!!!!!* and we washed up the cars!! Changed the serpentine belt and checked up on a few things... went on a few jolly rides round the block... everything is ret-to-go!
We even threw a3vr in the trunk..... so, if he's still alive when we get there, you guys can start the bashing!! bwahahahhahahaha
off @ 8am.. .see you tomorrow evening!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Starter died this morning. Car has been putting the oil away (1 qt/100 miles) since doing the valves/cams. Haven't been able to get back into the engine to figure out the problem. I was all set to drive it while keeping a close watch on the oil, but the starter going today feels like karma telling me "NO DON'T RISK IT". Timbo offered me a starter, but it is already back in the shop and the head is being pulled off tonight. Unless they find something obvious that can get fixed tonight, it stays behind.









a little oil consumption never hurt anyone. And who needs a starter when you've got a manual tranny

and as for mr lee's comment, what are you gonna do, go break into my house and kidnap me?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
and as for mr lee's comment, what are you gonna do, go break into my house and kidnap me?

yes, there will be 2 16v's haunting your dreams!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Its 4:30 am. Just calling John to wake him up and on our way at 5.
Be There Soon!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

We are leaving here in about an hour. Hellz yeah!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'm still awake from the night before....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I got about an hour of sleep last night. I think a beverage I had was laced with caffeine. Marc and Mike and I should be rolling in about 15-20.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I got about an hour of sleep last night. I think a beverage I had was laced with caffeine. Marc and Mike and I should be rolling in about 15-20.

Damn! that sucks!
I slept like a goddamned baby!









There's water beading off of my car! I'm gonna make a Cincy:LIVE thread soon.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm "on the road again..."
See ya at Cincy!
For the rest, see ya on Monday.
Cincy or CIncy!


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*

leaving now


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

leaving now


----------



## davidcjeffries (Mar 28, 2005)

*It's a no go*

So I was going to post last night but I was too upset...
I was taking the Scirocco out last night for a good ol' 50 mile or so drive. I was going to meet up with a friend who was leaving, eat dinner out... just spend a lil time in the car. My buddy is a college friend and has only seen my car in storage, so he wanted to ride/drive it. I took it down a road for a bit and turned into a parking lot to have him take over. We swapped and he took off. No problems... He was accelerating quickly, not hard, it was all good... then I look back behind the car... hmmmmm a cloud of blue smoke.... hmmmmm from my car.... MY CAR!!!!!
So after some trouble shooting, I am pretty sure a valve seal went or is quickly on its way out... not Cincy this year.... I feel like such a jerk...








Have a great time, and I will see all next year... if anything, this is the excuse I have been needed to direct more funds to my Scirocco....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: It's a no go (davidcjeffries)*

Good morning.
Sitting here waiting for the taxi to take me to the airport. 
See you all tonight.
OK we need a rocco pic.
From Bonelli last year.


















_Modified by tmechanic at 7:01 AM 6-1-2007_


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_off @ 8am.. .see you tomorrow evening! 

You kids be safe and have fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I had the darnedest time trying to get to sleep last night. I guess Cincy Madness kept me awake, too...even though I can't go.








Mike


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mec_vw)*

My flight is delayed, and I'm so wound that I showed up two and a half hours early for my flight.
And yes I remembered the lug bolts.
Everyone have a safe trip 'cause I want to see you all.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Post-Cincy*

I lost the clutch just after entering the Ohio triangle, and I drove it to Dauns by starting it in 3rd with open throttle, and then gently putting it in gear, as the gears lined up.
Ironically I decided to drive the uber reliable Jeep to avoid any breakdowns...








Big thanks to Carl AKA ginster86roc for driving me all over Ohio to locate the Clutch master and slave assembly, which was only available through a Jeep dealership outside Cincinatti. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks to Brian McGarvey AKA Big Mac and Chuck Blue for lending me the tools to install it.
The $250 unit cost me $201, since I qualified for the shop discount. 
It was already filled with fluid and all I had to do was bolt it up and no bleeding was necessary.
The best part of this was that it fixed the problem with 3rd gear. If I shifted quickly, it would grind, and it was tough to down-shift into 3rd.
Making me think the synchro was bad...
With the new assembly the pedal is much firmer, and it no longer grinds, no matter how quickly I shift, so it wasn't dis-engaging the clutch all the way. ...And if you were to breakdown anywhere, I can't think of a better place. 
Your english is really good Mr. Lee, and I want an .MP3 of your engine it sounds sickadelic!
















Other than driving through the storm, the ride back was uneventful, and I think I caught up to Joe, Timbo, and Jimbo around Harrisburg, white, red, and black Mk.2's in that order.
It was great seeing everyone again, and I met some new people, and hopefully they'll come back next year.
Thanks to Daun, Brad, Ellen, and everyone that makes Cincy possible!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Post-Cincy (thescirocco.com)*

WOOOHOOOO!!!!! Only 363 days till Cincy 2008!!! Timbo, care to put the info into the page-o-matic device and figure how many pages it will be at if we start now? We won't try to figure out Spinney's whoreage levels yet, it'll crash the old page-o-matic for sure....yeah, it was fun eh? 
booo-yahhhh. wnage of what's likely the last page of this one.....

See your car there next year, mine is pretty easy to pick out of the crowd with that hood eh?










_Modified by punchbug at 4:01 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Post-Cincy (punchbug)*

first you own a page and don't even realized it, and second you broke rule #1 
extremely dissapointed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Post-Cincy (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
Other than driving through the storm, the ride back was uneventful, and I think I caught up to Joe, Timbo, and Jimbo around Harrisburg, white, red, and black Mk.2's in that order.


You are correct, sir! However, it was the Timbo in the white, Joe in the red, and Raul in the black. I can't remember what order we were in, but I couldn't miss those HIDs in your Jeep. What kind of kit did you use for that conversion, Peter?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Post-Cincy (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_first you own a page and don't even realized it, and second you broke rule #1 
extremely dissapointed









Two words: Dial Up. It takes time for me to serve up Scirocco goodness eh?


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Post-Cincy (punchbug)*

wow, washington plates


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Post-Cincy (punchbug)*









Great aerial photo there Cathy, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- I know my car isn't there, but I will have a Scirocco there next year








- Although the car that Daun loaned me is, right behind your Mk1


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Post-Cincy (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You are correct, sir! However, it was the Timbo in the white, Joe in the red, and Raul in the black. I can't remember what order we were in, but I couldn't miss those HIDs in your Jeep. What kind of kit did you use for that conversion, Peter?








Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's an H4 4300K HID kit, that does both low and high beam, that I found on ebay. The high beams are backed up by 150W KC Daylighters, and KC's will be the only high beams on my '81 Scirocco, because the euro black Hella DE projector lights are H1 and only do one beam. The '81 Scirocco currently has 500w of high beam power, and 110w of low beam, and it will be so much brighter with the HID's.
The KC 150W are sealed beams, and I'm going to get the 130w H3 style, so that I can convert 'em to HID.
HID's are only a single beam of light per bulb, and most kits only do the low beam, and some others have a tiny halogen bulb piggy-backed onto the HID bulb for the high beam.
This setup has a metal shield around the bulb, that switches the beam of light between low and high beam. You can see the movement if you look at it at an angle.
I'm getting a set for my bike, and my other H4's, but it'll take a while @ $180 per pair.
No more cracked lenses from running high powered bulbs in the rain...


_Modified by thescirocco.com at 7:48 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Post-Cincy (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_wow, washington plates









Maybe next year you can caravan with me.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Post-Cincy (smithma7)*

i know its really late, but here are the pics i took at cincy. it sucked that i couldn't hang around long, but it was good to finally meet some of you. hopefully i'll see you guys around at other east coast shows and gtg's
in no particular order, and often completely random:


----------



## shryocdj (Feb 9, 2007)

so i stumbled across this post somehow and had to ask myself how i live in cincinnati for 24 years, be a vw junkie, and never hear of this gtg? i love roccos! have always wanted one.
i would love to check it out next year, where exactly does this usually take place?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (shryocdj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_i would love to check it out next year, where exactly does this usually take place?

Wilmington, Oh. It's sad that it is so far away for Cincy 2K8.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (shryocdj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_ i love roccos! have always wanted one.


We could find you a Scirocco, that is not a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shryocdj (Feb 9, 2007)

find a decently running Scirocco for the value of my gli and it's a deal


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (shryocdj)*

memories.....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Isn't it time to start the Pre-Cincy 2K8 thread?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Isn't it time to start the Pre-Cincy 2K8 thread?

Only four more months, Jeff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

God damn. Just as I got the PCD under control....
How long till Cincy 2008?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_God damn. Just as I got the PCD under control....
How long till Cincy 2008?

Shouldn't you be out in the garage sanding?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Shouldn't you be out in the garage sanding?

















ar ar ar good one


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Isn't it time to start the Pre-Cincy 2K8 thread?

how did y'all know i was _just thinking about that just this *very morning*_?
howdy all.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Just got more supplies. Tomorrow finish the rear hatch and start on the doors. Then remove ALL the glass.
Getting ready for Cincy 2008!
BTB. Good to see you Karl


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

If we just nurse this thread along a little longer, it'll have _100,000 views! _
*sigh* 
Yeah.....
cincy.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Nightime is Carl time....these days.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

*sigh* 
Yeah.....
cincy.

*sigh +1*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_ Good to see you Karl









hi jules! *waves*









looking at your previous response, i'd say that you were in the middle of a body thread
cool!
damn...i gotta lotta catchin' up to do.









_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Nightime is Carl time....these days.


yes it would seem so...though i don't even _troll_ enough to be considered a member any more.
i DO miss y'all though. and i was indeed daydreamin' of cincy 2k8 on my way to work this morning.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_yes it would seem so...though i don't even _troll_ enough to be considered a member any more. 

Once a member, always a member.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Once a member, always a member.










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Carl - don't feel bad, I've been online quite sporadically myself since Cincy.
Ahhhh Cincy.... <stares off into space, thinking of all the wonderful people... and awesome Sciroccos.... and the general good times had by all.....>
Damn PCD.
Is it June yet?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is it June yet?

sadly, no.
so what's new in your corner of the world mr yeagley?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Carl - don't feel bad, I've been online quite sporadically myself since Cincy

Fix the antenna!
Carl, how's about a sorta general progress/update on you/the car/young gavin/the job/life in general?


----------



## shryocdj (Feb 9, 2007)

curious how many of you guys are actually in cincinnati?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Fix the antenna!
Carl, how's about a sorta general progress/update on you/the car/young gavin/the job/life in general?

+1
We need a old-skool "What's been going on with my life as a VWOA employee, Scirocco owner, and Dad-to-Gavin" thread. You can even post it in the wee hours as a treat to the AM readership!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_so what's new in your corner of the world mr yeagley?

Mostly staying busy with flying, working on the house, and the job. Getting ready for a cookout here at the hangar tomorrow.


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_
curious how many of you guys are actually in cincinnati?

I'm up towards Wilmington, DriversFound is northside Cincy somewhere. There's an occasional other couple folks, but that's it. GLi 'eh? My sis has one that she loves, wants another.


----------



## shryocdj (Feb 9, 2007)

i love my gli too, but I think a scirocco would be better








is driversfound a shop or group?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (shryocdj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_i love my gli too, but I think a scirocco would be better








is driversfound a shop or group?

It's a dude with a website.
http://www.driversfound.com/
TONS of information, it's very helpful.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (shryocdj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_ ... but I think a scirocco would be better










Of course it would be much better


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Carl - don't feel bad, I've been online quite sporadically myself since Cincy.
Ahhhh Cincy.... <stares off into space, thinking of all the wonderful people... and awesome Sciroccos.... and the general good times had by all.....>
Damn PCD.
Is it June yet?

Funny, I've been missing Carl a lot just recently, where you been man? And as for PCD? Yeah, I was putting together the Cincy 07 album last night (it's HUGE) and got missing you guys, funny this thread is alive again...IT"S ALIIIIIIVVVEEEEEEE.......just can't kill this thing eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Humm. Each lister adds one comment each day till NEXT Cincy?
man, that would reset any forums thread count!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

283 days to go


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

We need to get Greg and mr lee to start posting in here so they can steal Brian's post whore award.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_283 days to go









Dang. I got to get busy if I want to not park on the Kia side for the third year in a row.
Once this heat is gone I'll be outside with tools in hand scratching my head wondering where to begin and which one to start with...
Dave


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

OK, I've decided, other than the euro bumpers and relaying the euro headlights, no more mods to the roc, once I get it back, until after Cincy next year so I can actually take it to Cincy next year. But I could still...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, I've decided, other than the euro bumpers and relaying the euro headlights, no more mods to the roc, once I get it back, until after Cincy next year so I can actually take it to Cincy next year. But I could still...

Rrrrrrrrriight. I've heard that one before.


----------



## shryocdj (Feb 9, 2007)

so, the impression I'm getting is one or two of you live in cincinnati but dozens of you migrate here every june? jk








but really, someone find me a daily driver worthy rocco that I could trade my 90 gli (few mods eg single rounds, konis, tt exhaust + ...) or sell my car (worth about 2k I'm guessing) to buy!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (shryocdj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_so, the impression I'm getting is one or two of you live in cincinnati but dozens of you migrate here every june? jk








but really, someone find me a daily driver worthy rocco that I could trade my 90 gli (few mods eg single rounds, konis, tt exhaust + ...) or sell my car (worth about 2k I'm guessing) to buy! 

I drove from Denver in 2005, Philly in 2006 and 2007. No matter where I am - I will go to cincy - you can count on that.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (shryocdj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shryocdj* »_so, the impression I'm getting is one or two of you live in cincinnati but dozens of you migrate here every june? jk









Yup. We hail from Canada (Ontario and Quebec), Florida, Texas, all over the east coast, Missouri, Wisconsin, one guy even drove i from PNW!
It's a sickness I tell ya...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yup. We hail from Canada (Ontario and Quebec), Florida, Texas, all over the east coast, Missouri, Wisconsin, one guy even drove i from PNW!
It's a sickness I tell ya...

GOD Greg, you forgot the other inportant M's Michigan and Maryland....... And I say more than 14 cars are present at this


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

ill be going this year,in the 84 tho.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
GOD Greg, you forgot the other inportant M's Michigan and Maryland....... And I say more than 14 cars are present at this


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_ill be going this year,in the 84 tho.


Famous last words


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Yup. We hail from Canada (Ontario and Quebec), Florida, Texas, all over the east coast, Missouri, Wisconsin, one guy even drove i from PNW!
It's a sickness I tell ya...

Someone has to represent for the westside, and trust me where ever you drive from its is well worth it if you are true die hard Scirocco Lover. I'll have at least one other car caravaning with me next year for the pilgrimage.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Should be easy for me. I just have to finish stripping the paint, apply fresh and get the MS to run correctly... Again...
Julie: 7 years and NEVER driven a KIA to Cincy


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Should be easy for me. I just have to finish stripping the paint, apply fresh and get the MS to run correctly... Again...
Julie: 7 years and NEVER driven a KIA to Cincy









Don't forget to leave enough time to get your hair and nails done


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
Someone has to represent for the westside, and trust me where ever you drive from its is well worth it if you are true die hard Scirocco Lover. I'll have at least one other car caravaning with me next year for the pilgrimage.

If I'm not mistaken, there is a guy coming from California next year (2008) who has not been before


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
Someone has to represent for the westside, and trust me where ever you drive from its is well worth it if you are true die hard Scirocco Lover. I'll have at least one other car caravaning with me next year for the pilgrimage.

Looking forward to seeing you again this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Don't forget to leave enough time to get your hair and nails done









Red primer will have to do


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

oh believe me EL T,ill deffinitly be going this year,rest assured.


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

Did it miss it again this year??? DOH!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Julie: 7 years and NEVER driven a KIA to Cincy









Me neither, though it's only been 1 year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, I've decided, other than the euro bumpers and relaying the euro headlights, no more mods to the roc, once I get it back, until after Cincy next year so I can actually take it to Cincy next year. But I could still...

LOL, somebody make that into a plaque, I'll give it out at Cincy. THAT has to be the funniest thing I've ever heard.






















I'm not doing anything to mine either, well, maybe something something to make it quieter on the highway, a little exhaust, a little gearing, LOL...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

)
_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Don't forget to leave enough time to get your hair and nails done









Hair and nails, I'd better get going on that, my nails are a mess!!! And Julie, what say we make next year officially Leopardskin spandex year? (where did THAT come from?








EDIT: See that bracket up top? It was supposed to be at the end...that's how bad my typing is! Here we go...--->)


_Modified by punchbug at 5:46 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## 78mk1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well my tuning is getting done now, I just need to finish up some interior stuff, I just hope I can get iy done in 282 days... It seems so close!


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_Did it miss it again this year??? DOH!!!









Meze lives!
If all goes well, the mTDI Scirocco will be making its appearance at Cincy 08


----------



## koabi (Aug 9, 2001)

I live futher from Cincy than I did for the last one - but I feel like you have to go with a scirocco for the first one especially.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (81SciroccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81SciroccoS* »_
Meze lives!
If all goes well, the mTDI Scirocco will be making its appearance at Cincy 08



*All Hail the Meze!*

Man, I'd love to try the x-country trek again.

TBerk
in and around San Francisco, CA


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (TBerk)*

Daun
... lookout it appears the western folks are going to invade Cincy 2008


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (81SciroccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81SciroccoS* »_
If all goes well, the mTDI Scirocco will be making its appearance at Cincy 08


Cool, if it does I'll just *have* to check it out. If my engine ever fails, I'll do a TDi swap for sure


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Pre-Cincy thread! (vwdaun)*

I live in Dayton, and I'd like to take my newly running 83 scirocco







to "cincy". I have only owned it for 7 months, but this sounds really cool. Is there any more information around? 
Rob


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a peachy looking mars red Scirocco!
See you in a few months. The hose of the event, vwdaun, is frequently up in the dayton area, you might run into him at some point.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_That's a peachy looking mars red Scirocco!
See you in a few months. The *hose* of the event, vwdaun, is frequently up in the dayton area, you might run into him at some point.

I'm laughing out loud. I've got to admit, Greg, you come up with some interesting typos.


_Modified by smithma7 at 4:30 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

the grammer and spelling nazi is dead.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

yah, whos sig used to say yah im the friggin grammar police?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_yah, whos sig used to say yah im the friggin grammar police?


that'd be none other than *Sherocco* up in the PNW.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif hi amber.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

havent seen the likes of her around in a while either..


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_havent seen the likes of her around in a while either..


last I remember *Sherocco* was looking for a transmission for '78 Mk1 16v.
Amber is also the one who put one a PNW Scirocco meeting for the last couple of years


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_

*All Hail the Meze!*

Man, I'd love to try the x-country trek again.

TBerk
in and around San Francisco, CA


Don't try it, do it, we could meet up somewhere in Wyoming or something and cruise together. I'm making my friend put a Scirocco badge on his 84 gti when he cruises with me.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

is it time to start packing yet?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

for what?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

The alien invasion


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Are they comming?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

There's one already here, _and his name is Mike Bee_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_There's one already here, _and his name is Mike Bee_






























I thought it was Bumble Bee. Wait, that was on the Camaro list. And does this thread ever quit? Let the pregnancy excuses for '08 commence, the EPT results should all be in by now.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I thought it was Bumble Bee. Wait, that was on the Camaro list. And does this thread ever quit? Let the pregnancy excuses for '08 commence, the EPT results should all be in by now. 


Cathy........


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I thought it was Bumble Bee. Wait, that was on the Camaro list. And does this thread ever quit? Let the pregnancy excuses for '08 commence, the EPT results should all be in by now. 


What are you trying to say?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I thought it was Bumble Bee. Wait, that was on the Camaro list. And does this thread ever quit? Let the pregnancy excuses for '08 commence, the EPT results should all be in by now. 


I know I have put on a little weight, but come on!


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_is it time to start packing yet?









Yes, my car is ready to make the drive , just need to change some of the exterior parts like bumpers and lights to European spec.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
a) I thought it was Bumble Bee. Wait, that was on the Camaro list. b) And does this thread ever quit? c) Let the pregnancy excuses for '08 commence, the EPT results should all be in by now. 


In explanation...a) Transformers movie. b) I missed this thread, so really I should rephrase that I guess. How about that "I heart this thread so much" picture with the cat?? (too lazy to find it) Not to be confused with the lifter noise cat. Or a clogged cat. This page needs a cat, damn it!! c) prompted by a comment by a lister regarding the wife not letting him attend due to June due date. Should be about right for discovering upcoming June bundles of joy. No more for me, I still haven't sold off that firstborn. I could use the proceeds to fund some car stuff too. Firstborns really aren't what they're cracked up to be. Wait, *I'm* a firstborn...







Yes,







was a factor in this post. Mmmm, beer....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ZOMG CINCIES IS COMING!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... This page needs a cat, damn it!! ... 








Yes,








was a factor in this post. Mmmm, beer....


----------

